# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Ch. I [IC]



## stonegod

*stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Chapter I*

IC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | OOC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | RG

*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)* (James Heard) : Human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (s@squ@tch, formerly Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock.
*Ladreth Dorkunan* (ethandrew): Quiet half-orc Deneith mercenary.
*Past cast:*

*Selase Kolandra* (Doomhawk): Human Vol adherent. Killed by the zombies of Barovia, risen by their plague, and put down by her companions.
*Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco* (Kralin Thornberry): Halfling Jorasco scholar. Slain by the foul death magic of a mad Barovian priest.
*Sir Khensu Feral* (GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Patrolling.
*Daellin ir'Ayellan* (drogthery): Elven Cyran undead hunter. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Perriwimple* (Kafkonia): Human brute. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.

*Prelude: The Pieces Move*

*Crownhome, Korth, Karrnath*
The room was dark. She could see perfectly, of course, but only a few, dim candles provided any illumination for those not of the night. She waited impatiently, irritated by the delay.

She heard the rhythmic clatter of footsteps before their wearer came into view. The Karrn solider---an eternal solider, now---approached with a measured gait. It bowed, once, a stiff military affair. Her eyes glittered in amusement.

"It is done." The skeletal voice was grating, an unnatural thing. Like everything in the room.

"Good. The pieces move. Now we await the gambit."


*The Svalich Woods, Barovia, between Karrnath and the Mror Holds*
The messenger ran. Heart pounding. Out of breath. The afternoon mist hung around him, smothering him like a blanket. He never should have left the path, never should have fled into the looming shadows of the twisted woods. But he had no choice. They had been waiting.

The Burgomaster had been clear. The message had to get to the outside. Though he had never left the valley, he had heard the tales from Visanti, passed on via Bildrath, that the outside had means of sending words on the wind, of spreading a single thought farther than the raven can fly. It was fanciful, but the Burgomaster seemed to believe, and that was all that was important. Someone must be found. They must be stopped. They must be.

Up ahead, the darkness lifted, leaving only the oppressive mist. Sunlight, even if filtered, was a blessing. It gave him hope. He uttered a quick prayer to the Sovereign's, and hoped the Divine Blood within would sustain him through his flight. Perhaps it would.

Perhaps.

*Chapter I: Into the Mists*

_15 Sul, Zaranthyr 998 YK_

The dwarf was impeccably dressed, with a tasteful display of wealth and prosperity. A Kundarak scion, which made his delivery of a package all the more strange. That was the providence of House Orien. The dwarves were master of security, would not deign to be brought to the level of a hired courier. But, nevertheless, there he was, battered silver box in hand, a wax seal with a glowing sigil of a flaming crown warding the seam.

Patting the intricately engraved box lightly, the dwarf looks at you sternly, its manner business-like. "Our patron made it clear that this box be delivered securely and personally to your persons. Its sanctity is sacrosanct; thus, it can only be opened in our presence. In addition, we are to verify that its contents have not been observed, intercepted, or otherwise modified upon receipt. As you are the recipients indicated, let us finish this business."

With that, the dwarf handed the box over. It felt icy cold to the touch, and you felt an involuntarily shiver. The singular questions on everyone's mind? _Who sent it?_

_And why?_

That had been two weeks ago. The box was ancient, Janis could verify, and both the strange mage and the itinerant of Vol recognized some of the symbols on the box as being relics of the pre-Galifar age. Once the Kundarak scion has verified the integrity of the contents, the open boxed had revealed documents both aged and recent. Later study of the former would confirm what the latter had indicated. That these were details of a pre-Galifar necromancer, whose power seemed to have been unrivaled at the time. This "Master of Zarovich" had lead a necromantic force for the great Karrn the Conquerer long before Karrnath's fated undead armies. And the location of the records of his ancient power had just been found in some archeological efforts outside of Lakeside in that beleaguered nation. 

Mateush Orchem, the mousy Karrn that had assembled you all, the Thaloist Six, had indicated that this would be the case. He had lead that expedition, on the behest of the Twelve, the arcane research branch of the Dragonmarked. And now they sought you out.

"A simple arrangement. These documents indicate that this book of power, this 'Tome of Strahd,' is located in the land granted to the ir'Zarovich's after Karrn's conquest. These lands lay in the inhospitable border between Karrnath and the Mror Holds, an area that had not seen taxman or solider since long before the Last War. It is there were wish you to go. To help us recover this tome for the study and safekeeping of the Twelve."

Khesu had protested; the shifter did not like the idea of a tome of such vile power being freely given away. Mateush had deflected his worries, if not abated them. "Ah, Sir Templar. I understand your fret. But, be it known that the Twelve have only the best intentions in mind for this work. There are many ancient secrets which could benefit the Five Nations, historically if nothing else." In a lower tone, one that only Jannis could here, he added, "And those that assist us will sure share in _all_ of its secrets."

Louder now, he addressed the Flamists directly. "But, if that was not enough, I must inform you that we are also asking you to make sure that this historical artifact does not fall into the wrong hands. As you know, Karrnath has had a... problem... with certain extremists." The Emerald Claw. It was unsaid, but the implication was clear. "We have learned that they had certain agents amongst our efforts, and we are certain they too also seek the Tome. It should be clear that the Tome in the wrong hand would be... Well, it would be a tragedy, at the least. We have the best intents for the Tome. Can the same be said for others?"

~~~~

Two weeks. Two weeks was the time it had taken to assemble the expedition Mateush and his masters at the Twelve envisioned. Provisions for the journey, supplies, a few Orien teamsters, all were arranged. House Sivis sent a scion with a precious commodity---a _speaking stone_, to establish communication should it be needed. Cannith arranged for an unmarked artificer to accompany the journey as well. Finally, all was arranged, and you had found yourself on the lightning rail, on a one way journey to the Ironroot Mountains.

After debarking outside of Irontown, your caravan had followed the Lower Mror River for several days, inching ever slowly in the mountains. And away from civilization. You doubted that few travelers had been this way in ages. If this 'Barovia' was still habited, they would be a people out of time. Before the Last War. Before Warforged. Before the Day of Mourning. It was almost unimaginable.

It was five days into your journey into the mountains when you had found some traces of the living. A small community, no more than a few farmhouses and a simple inn, nestled in a small, forested vale. Children in the street---no more than a rut, really---had gawked at the two filled carts and your small band. And older man, when asked, shook his head at the mention of the name "Barovia", never having heard it, but knew of occasional travelers from elsewhere in the mountains that passed through. Perhaps the innkeeper knew the name.

And know he did. The proprietor of the Weary Horse Inn spoke of thickly accented traders, few in number, that rarely made their way down from the mountain. He did not know from where, and did not care, but that was sign enough for Mateush. So you stopped for the night; you would press on in the morning.

And that is how you found yourself. Nursing a few drinks, having finished a meal, night and fog having fallen over the mountains. The few patrons of the inn stared at you sullenly when they deigned to notice, so you kept to each other.

Then the door had swung open loudly, its *THUD* startling the assembled. Every head turned to the weatherbeaten young man, his dark hair wild about him from a hard days ride. He looked over the room quickly, then strode confidently over to your table, seeing something the was searching for. With a quick gesture, he tosses a scrollcase on the table.

"The village of Barovia is in need of heroes." His accent was thick, even deeper than the most green Karrn peasant. "You'll do as well as any." With that, his message delivered, the messenger turns to leave.

[sblock=OOC]Welcome to the game! Action can begin now. I will be handling any rolls (I'll take 10 for you most of the time), so make sure you let me know if there is something specific you want. Please post your speech and thoughts in your character's color, using italics for the latter. OOC text should be in grey, like this. Have fun![/sblock]


----------



## Doomhawk

The faraway, almost-daydreaming look in Selase's eyes disappeared at the solid *thunk* of the scrollcase on the table. "There's no such thing as a coincidence," she stated softly after a moment of flustered surprise, preempting any such comments.
She starts to reach for the scroll, but changes her mind and turns toward the departing youth. "I don't suppose you could tell us where Barovia actually is?"


----------



## stonegod

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose you could tell us where Barovia actually is?"



The dark youth pauses at the question, an inscruitable look on his face. With his left hand, he points. "Barovia lies to the west, a full day's ride from here on the Old Road." It is somewhat difficult to make out the words, with "west" almost sounding like "vest" and the vowels short and clipped. "Best you leave at first light. The Svalich Woods are not safe at night."


----------



## drothgery

"And what makes them so?" The elf archer asked.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> "And what makes them so?" The elf archer asked.



The courier shrugs dismissively. It is obvious now that Common is not his most familiar tongue. "That is what I have heard. It is a hard road, much fog, perhaps wolves or others beasts. I'm just paid to deliver message. Barovia's problems not mine."


----------



## James Heard

_The gods twist coincidence into fate and lead mankind in chains with it_, Janis thought sourly as she glared at the scroll case as if it were a viper.

Keeping her heretical sympathies to herself though, Janis reached out with a  long-nailed fingertip from her spot at the other table, and waggled it as if stirring a cauldron.

"Twist and bits, here comes coincidence," she looked at Selase and shrugged," Or not. Who opens the case? We might as well, since whichever serpent loosed its coils to snag us appears to have struck us dumb for coming this far already."

She paused, obviously looking for the right words, uncertain of how to voice her concerns.

"This isn't Thaliost, I mean. What would happen if we struggled against the fate that conspires against us?" 

She shuddered.

"We should open it." she said earnestly.

"What's the worse thing that could happen?"


----------



## GwydapLlew

He subtly gestures for Janis to hand the scroll to Jarrith.

"Hold, goodman." The shifter knight rises and moves towards the messenger. "Who sent you? If you are so unconcerned as to the fate of Barovia, how did you come to find us?"


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Hold, goodman." The shifter knight rises and moves towards the messenger. "Who sent you? If you are so unconcerned as to the fate of Barovia, how did you come to find us?"



The messenger stops a moment at the looming shifter, a look of irritation coming over his face. "Courier from Barovia find me. He in bad shape, gave me coin to 'find heroes.'" Looking over the mailed paladin once more, he adds, "That is what I've done." He shrugs. "You lucky to be here. Lucky for them, I guess."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sense Motive check just to make sure he's on the up and up?


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sense Motive check just to make sure he's on the up and up?



He's not telling you everything, but you figure what he says is mostly the truth.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Without waiting to see if Janis concurs with Sir Khensu's motions to let him look the case over and open it, Jarrith snatches it from the center of the table and spends a couple minutes examining the case for... well pretty much anything.  But primarily anything that might destroy the contents inside if the case is opened incorrectly.  He didn't expect to find anything like that (since there would be no reason to destroy a request for help), but he learned long ago that people often do foolish things.  (Search check: Take 20 / Disable Device as needed)

"Lucky for you as well, I should think"... Jarrith says over his shoulder to the courier who appears to want to leave post haste.  "If we hadn't been here... you'dve had to continue on your journey much, much longer looking for 'heroes'.  So I think luck is all around us.  The people of Barovia looking for a hero... you looking for a hero... and we looking for Barovia."

After examining the case and doing whatever is necessary to open it safely... Jarrith pulls the cap from the scrollcase and then reaches in to pull out the contents.

"And with a bit more luck... we'll be able to speak the language these papers are written in.  If that fellow's accent is any indication... we might need that luck to hold out."


----------



## stonegod

The scrollcase is a simple leather affair and quite battered. Jarrith finds no suspicious trappings to speak of, and finds a single piece of parchment on the inside.

The note is in a simple, firm hand. The language is formal, and not in common style, but perfectly understandable:


> Hail to thee of might and valor:
> 
> I, a lowly servant of the township of Barovia, send honor to thee. We plead for thy so desperately needed assistance within our community.
> 
> The love of my life, Ireena Kolyana, has been cursed by the ancient witches of Lysaga Hill, and even the good people of our town are powerless to free her from this enchantment. She wastes away under the witches' curse and I would have her saved from this menace.
> 
> There is much wealth in this community. I offer all that might be had to thee and thy fellows if thou shalt but answer my desperate plea.
> 
> Come quickly, for her time is at hand! All that I have shall be thine!
> 
> Kolyan Indirovich
> Burgomaster of Barovia


----------



## James Heard

Peeking over the shoulder of Jarrith like a strange, white-headed crow, Janis read the message herself and then turned away, wringing her hands with sudden apparent glee.

_Stupid yokels, *everyone *knows that Curses are darkest necromancy and have nothing to do whatsoever with enchantments,_ she thought darkly with much explicit satisfaction.

"Ah," she said, as if that explained it all.

[sblock=For the DM]
OOC: Any hits on "the ancient witches of Lysaga Hill" as to who those people might be and what they might do besides stir pots, turn people into frogs, ride around on brooms, and be discovered by clever youthful sleuths and their pesky dogs named Scooby?[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Very well," the shifter nods and reaches into a pouch. The glint of gold appears in his hand as he offers a closed hand - palm down - to the messenger. "Some coin for your trouble. Where do you hail from?"


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Janis]







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Any hits on "the ancient witches of Lysaga Hill" as to who those people might be and what they might do besides stir pots, turn people into frogs, ride around on brooms, and be discovered by clever youthful sleuths and their pesky dogs named Scooby?



It is not a place or a group Janis has heard of, which leads her to believe it is only of local importance. Considering how cut off this place is, it is not surprising Janis has not come across them in her research.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Very well," the shifter nods and reaches into a pouch. The glint of gold appears in his hand as he offers a closed hand - palm down - to the messenger. "Some coin for your trouble. Where do you hail from?"



The messenger holds out his hand cautiously, and simply responds, "Everywhere. I move around. Carry messages, good money. Now, I must go."


----------



## GwydapLlew

[sblock=OOC]He doesn't carry any markings of House Orien, does he?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Khensu]None that you see.[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

Khensu drops a single gold coin in the man's hand. "May the light of the Silver Flame illuminate your journeys. I hope that what you offer is returned to you tenfold." He smiles a broad, canine-filled smile and claps the messenger on the shoulder before giving him a deep look, and turning to his comrades.

It's got to be a set up. It's too convenient.

[sblock=OOC]Understanding the restrictions of Eberron's alignment system, what does a quick _detect evil_ get me?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Khensu]Khensu focuses quickly, the power of the Flame filling his sight. It is a quick glance, but there is surely the presence of the oily slick of evil in his sight. Most likely the messenger, though the innkeeper and a gap toothed local are also in his line of sight when he calls the holy power.[/sblock]
The messenger takes the coin, his eyes narrowing at the paladin's piercing look, and quickly exits the inn. He seemed oblivious to the blessing. The other patrons stare at the party and their package, then return to their sullen drinking.


----------



## Doomhawk

Selase mouths, _The ancient witches of Lysaga Hill?_, her brow creasing. _It sounds like these witches are a permanent fixture of life in Barovia. And this man doesn't mention anything about stopping them, so they must be either very powerful, or not usually evil. If it's the former, removing the curse will be easier said than done. And if it's the latter, why did they curse her in the first place?_

Hoping to draw the others' ideas, Selase offers, "If these witches are ancient, and the town has so much wealth, I wonder why something hasn't been done about them...?"


----------



## drothgery

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> Hoping to draw the others' ideas, Selase offers, "If these witches are ancient, and the town has so much wealth, I wonder why something hasn't been done about them...?"




"I can think of a few reasons, but none that make much sense. Even if drawing someone with the ability to deal with them and an altruistic bent proved difficult, there are certainly plenty in Khorvaire with the right kind of skills for that sort of task who are willing to ply them for coin." Daellin adds.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"This bodes well for us," the shifter declared as he returns to his seat. "We have been hired to recover this 'Tome of Strahd' and presented with a further opportunity to cleanse the self-same region of evil." This last was proclaimed loudly enough that the inhabitants of the tavern could hear his words.

The large shifter leans forward and lowers his voice so that only the other five could hear him. "The messenger was not telling all he knew, however; I fear it could be an ambush - perhaps the Emerald Claw seeks to distract us from our task?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith goes over the letter in his head a few times, listening to the discussion the others are making.  His brow furrows and he points a finger at the scroll.

"Let's not get carried away here, and start finding bogeymen behind every corner.  All we have is this one man's note saying that the love of his life has been cursed by some supposed witches.  For all we know, these 'witches' are nothing more than the girl's family, and there's a lover's dispute involved.  That would certainly explain why nothing's been done in Barovia about them... because to everyone else, there ARE NO witches."

He looks over to his Lumin Brother and shrugs his shoulders.  "I don't know what the Claw would hope to gain by trying to use this letter to set up an ambush.  If they were in the area, they could pounce on us here if they really cared... it's not like we have an army around the corner to rush in to help defend us.  Granted, if there's several villages up here in the mountains, they could use this note to hopefully get us to go to a wrong one... but as none of us know where the tome might be in the first place, that seems unlikely."

Jarrith wraps his speech up by looking at all of the group.  "I don't think this note changes our plans one bit... with the exception that we now have an 'in' with the town.  If nothing else, we now have a desperate man probably willing to attend on us when we arrive, and we don't have to waste time trying to 'make nice' with the locals first.  And getting that foot in the door will be the first step on finding the tome."


----------



## James Heard

_This will all end badly,_ Janis thinks sourly, as she stalks over to her seat and downs her wine before calling for another.

"Badly," she mutters into her cups.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "Badly".



Jarrith looks over at Janis Stormhand, who had sat down and muttered a single word within no context whatsoever.  "What's badly?"


----------



## James Heard

"Nothing. I think the wine might sit with me badly," says the white-haired magess without slowing down her consumption one bit.

"We should get to bed early so as to leave at first light," she finishes.


----------



## stonegod

The door to the inn opens again, slower this time, and in walks the 'leader' of the expedition, Mateush Orchem, historian of the Twelve. As usual, his hair and clothes are tightly controlled, even after a long days journey. 

Once he sees the group, he walks over immediately. "Some sort of commotion, eh? Saw the rider. Any indication of what he wanted?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith rolls up the parchment then tosses it to Orchem.  "Seems that the Burgomaster of a small village in the area... name of Barovia... is having some difficulties with 'witches'... or so he says.  Some have found the arrival of this message a little too convenient for their tastes... but at the same time, it's not like we have a better place to ride to."


----------



## stonegod

The historian looks at the letter closely, mouthing the words slightly as he does so. "Hmm. This does seem fortuitous, as that is the place where the _item_ is purported to be." Mateush never called it the 'Tome', always the '_item_.' One would almost think he was superstitious. He takes a free seat and looks at the rest of the seated. "If this letter is to be believed, they would prefer assistance as soon as possible. There is no way possible for the carts to get there any sooner than two or three days, but a lone band of forward scouts would make much better time."


----------



## GwydapLlew

"I have no problem moving ahead of the caravan." The knight steeples his thick fingers before looking at the other members of the Six. "If there is a coven of witches in this area, we should destroy them. It may be that they are seeking the Tome as well. Regardless, destroying evil is never a waste of time or resources."


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Sir Khensu speaks about moving on ahead, Jarrith nods in agreement.  "I'm with Sir Khensu on this... we can move on ahead.  Let's go with what Janis said... let's hit the road at first light, and the carts can catch up in a few days time."  He then drains his mug and stands up to go to bed.


----------



## James Heard

"Yes. Of course. We must kill witches. Right. Evil is our first priority Janis says, wincing inside at the preposterousness of it all, and finishing up her cup. 

_Kill the witches, grab the book, save the town, then we save the world,_ she thought._ Second verse, same as the first. I wonder if whoever caused the Destruction was as confident, or if they stumbled upon their fate less easily?_ Unhappily, she sighed. _Oh well, we must serve as Fate wills or else never achieve our Destinies._

"I'm for bed, and you boys don't stay up much longer then if we're to be off. The first foot forces the other to chase and all that, and the sooner we get to where we're going the soonest we'll be to force this all to its inevitable conclusion." 

The "necklace" draped around her neck shifts its multicolored coils and bobs its slitherine head at the party in mimic of the spellcaster's words and then returns to its previous warm position.

With that, unless someone stops her, Janis goes upstairs to her room and locks her door, lest fate send more messengers at night to further call upon her and her companions.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith stares at Janis as she speaks her mind... the words laced with the hint of sarcasm and annoyance... then rolls his eyes when she walks from the table to go to bed.

"Anyone know what 'inevitable conclusion' she's talking about?  By the Host, I don't understand that woman or her motives sometimes."

He turns to go to bed as well, and says over his shoulder "So we off at first light, yes?  If the four of you decide to change plans and leave later in the morning, put a handkerchief on my pack or something so I know not to start going around waking all of you up.  Heh heh..."

Jarrith Bronns then returns to his room and goes to bed.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu will retire for the evening. Once in his room, he will perform his (k)nightly devotions and pray for guidance in the task set to him.


----------



## stonegod

_16 Mol, Zaranthyr 998 YK_




The morning dawn finds the band collected out front of the Weary Horse Inn, the ever present fog still clinging to the nameless village. Each rides a steed, whether the brilliant silvery blue celestial warhorse of Sir Khensu (with Jarrith riding alongside) or the finely bread surefoot donkey of Janis Stormhand. They all follow the faint path into the western mountains, looking for the distant Barovia.

The trail is treacherous initially, moving through cliff-edged wooded areas and snaking switchbacks. Near midday, the rut the party has been following starts showing signs of being a road, and within the hour bears the resemblance to something once cobbled in the distant past. Black pools of water stand like dark mirrors about the muddy roadway, a pall of thick, cold misting spreading over the ground. Giant tree trunks stand guard on both sides of the road, their branches clawing at the mists. In every direction, the fog grows thicker and the forest seems more oppressive.

Eventually, the road reaches an apex of the mountains, and the party gets the first look at what must be the Barovian Valley spread out to the west. From the ever present mist, all that can be discerned are the thick woods, with a distant lake draining eventually into a fetid swamp to the southwest. But the most prominent feature is the towering castle standing above a 1000 ft drop near the enter of the valley. It appears of quiet ancient construction, but seems to be mostly whole from the distance.

The party winds its way down the road towards the valley as the sun starts to edge downwards. Suddenly, gray in the fog, high stone pillars loom up from the impenetrable wood on both sides of the road. Huge iron gates hang from the stonework, dew clinging to their rusting bars. Standing before the pillars are two stone statues of armed guardians with wicket polearms. Their carved heads lie among the weeds at their feet, neatly broken from the stone shoulders.

Stopped where they are, a good 100 ft. away, the party sees that the gates are closed.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith leaps from the back of Sir Khensu's steed and walks up to the giant gate.  As he appraoches, he glances to the left and right to get a look at the broken heads of the statuary, then spies the stone construction of the giant statues themselves.  He really doesn't know much of anything about stonecarving, but the intricacies of the design are enough to catch his attention and appreciation.

When he arrives at the gate he puts his hands on the bars and leans casually into them, his head filling the gap in between.  His eyes scan the road ahead for any sign of life, for no other reason than to get someone to open the gate.  He could climb the gate if needed, but would prefer to do this the easy way.  Plus the last thing they need is to anger any locals with their presumptions that the Thaolist Six can just break into a town on a whim.

"Hello!  Hello there!  Anyone home?!?  Travelers arriving to town!  Coin to spend!  Hello!"


----------



## drothgery

Daellin dismounts and walks up to join Jarrith. "This does not look promising." The elf says, as he begins to look around.


----------



## stonegod

As the Flamist approaches and begins his call, the gates silently open by themselves. His call, however, remains otherwise unanswered.

From his perch on his horse a ways back, the alert elf does not notice anything movement or sound to indicate the Six are not alone.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Odd."

The shifter guides his warhorse forward, taking the lead. His broad, flat nose twitches unconsciously as he scans the walls and the surroundings, alert for trouble.

[sblock=OOC]Staying alert. Do you need Spot/Listen checks?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Staying alert. Do you need Spot/Listen checks?[/sblock]



OOC: I'm taking care of checks, don't you fret about that.


----------



## DEFCON 1

(Edited post to account for what stonegod said below.  My bad.)

Jarrith follows Sir Khensu's horse on foot... his eyes scanning the valley as much as the inquisitor is.  When he hears Khensu say "Odd.", Jarrith snorts in agreeance.

"You aren't kidding, my friend.  What do you think?  Gate is either magically locked and opened, or we're being watched."

His eyes go to the road and ground ahead, searching for any signs of recent tread.  As they continue to move along it, Jarrith's senses try to take in the whole area and get a perception on how long it's been since the area's seen activity such as their arrival.

"Well, it looks like we might be on the right track... so let's see where this takes us, eh?  You don't put up a gate like that unless you're trying to keep something... or somewhere... protected."


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Note, at this point, you see no evidence of the town. The town must be set apart from  it some distance.

Woot! 2000 posts!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu will look back at the rest of the party. "Shall we carry on?"

He offers a hand to Jarrith, assisting him back on his horse if the Stalker so chose.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> His eyes go to the road and ground ahead, searching for any signs of recent tread.  As they continue to move along it, Jarrith's senses try to take in the whole area and get a perception on how long it's been since the area's seen activity such as their arrival.



Jarrith's search turns up a partial hoof print in a bit of mud near the gate that is probably a few days old; it appears to have been going out of the valley. He does not manage to find any other tracks after a cursory inspection.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jarrith's search turns up a partial hoof print in a bit of mud near the gate that is probably a few days old; it appears to have been going out of the valley. He does not manage to find any other tracks after a cursory inspection.




When Daellin sees Jarrith searching, he tries to give his friend a hand.

OOC: Though really, it'd make more sense for Jarrith to Aid Daellin than the other way around; he's got a better Search modifier, and also has Track.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> When Daellin sees Jarrith searching, he tries to give his friend a hand.[/COLOR]



The elf's keen eyes and training confirm Jarrith's find---a single horseman left the valley within the week, mostly likely within the last three days. The elf is able to find fainter signals the Stalker missed---it appears another party, perhaps three in all, made its way into the gate within the last week as well.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> The elf's keen eyes and training confirm Jarrith's find---a single horseman left the valley within the week, mostly likely within the last three days. The elf is able to find fainter signals the Stalker missed---it appears another party, perhaps three in all, made its way into the gate within the last week as well.




He'll tell the others of this. "It doesn't seem completely deserted." He adds.


----------



## James Heard

"A gate such as this might be created to keep something _in_ as well as intruders out. A summoning circle of a sort, which calls something inside but which traps it from leaving."

She sighs.

"Let's press onward. If Fate hath a hand in this, then let it display."


----------



## stonegod

Leaving the gates behind, the group slowly moves into the thickening fog. As they leave, there is a sudden *thunk* noise as they notice the gates have closed silently behind them.

~~~

The gate fades into the mists as the oppressive trees hang above. This continues for about 10 minutes until the trees thin and all is left is the fog. All is a dim grey, as the wan light left from the behind-the-mounts sun is filtered to you.

Eventually, tall shapes loom from the dense fog, and the ground underfoot gives way to slick, wet cobblestones. A dilapidated wooden sign reads "Welcome to the Village of Barovia." As the party approaches, the shapes resolve into tenements whose windows are boarded, broken, and lightless. Nothing moves near-by, though the fog limits visibility. Faint sounds, as of something groaning, echo hollowly from deeper in the settlement.

OOC: Please let me know the order in which you ride. The cobblestone street is 20' wide. It is not currently dark, but the mist does limit clear visibility to 30'.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin takes point, as he has always done when the Thaliost Six merely _suspected_ they were walking into trouble.


----------



## James Heard

"This, of course, is the point where I refrain politely from saying, 'I told you so."

Edi, her mottled mount of distinctive appearance seemed to snort in agreement or disapproval or both, and the short clops of his powerful stubby legs moved in motion to propel the wizard forward. _Ah, what a wonderful day it is...being right,_ she thought, humming the lilting tune of a Cyran jig quietly to herself as they continued.

OOC: Janis takes up a position somewhere in the middle. With her 13 AC and 32 hit points, she and Maraat should probably avoid sick people and strong winds


----------



## GwydapLlew

OOC: I'll be second, behind Mr Elf Ranger Ear Guy.


----------



## DEFCON 1

From the back of Sir Khensu's horse, Jarrith keeps leans out from both sides around the inquistor to get a look of the area around them.  The dense fog catches his attention, as it seems odd that it should congregate so.  "Huh... I wonder if this fog burns itself off during the high summer months?  Awfully damp in the valley here.  Probably keeps the trees and grasses looking green and virbrant all year round though."

From behind him, he hears Janis speak.  "This, of course, is the point where I refrain politely from saying, 'I told you so'."  Jarrith turns around in his saddle and smirks at the wizardess.  "What's the matter, Janis?  I'd think a woman named 'Stormhand' would welcome weather like this!  Don't tell me you're afraid of a little fog and wind that sounds like moaning, my dear."  This baiting and teasing between Janis and Jarrith has been a primary occurance between them for the past several years as they've worked together.  Whether you would call this "sexual tension" or rather just Jarrith amusing himself by trying to ruffle Janis' feathers every time she gets all pessimistic or snooty is hard to tell.

Jarrith leaps off from the back of the horse and makes his way over to one of the boarded-up cottages.  He approaches the front door and gives it a good wrap with his knuckles a couple times.  "Hello!  Anyone home?  Knock, knock!  Visitors to town looking for a place to stay for the evening!  Hello!"


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith leaps off from the back of the horse and makes his way over to one of the boarded-up cottages.  He approaches the front door and gives it a good wrap with his knuckles a couple times.  "Hello!  Anyone home?  Knock, knock!  Visitors to town looking for a place to stay for the evening!  Hello!"



There is no sound other than silence. Glancing in a broken, boarded window reveals that the inside of the building, perhaps a former tenement, is empty, discarded bits of everyday lives scattered about the overturned furniture.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Troubling. This is the first sign of life we've seen since leaving the inn."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Turning from the window he was looking in, Jarrith shakes his head to the inquistor.  "You said it.  Well I don't want to call it quits after just a single house... I think we need to at the very least see if we can find the office of the Burgomaster, since he is at least one person who should be here... if that letter of his has any merit.  If he's not here either, then I think we can suppose we might be on a wild goose chase."

Jarrith moves back to the road and begins walking further into town, expecting the others to follow behind on horse or foot.


----------



## GwydapLlew

The shifter looks at the others, the look of his broad face clearly looking for agreement among the rest of the travelers.

"Spread out a bit. I don't think losing sight of anyone is a good idea, but I don't want us in a bunch in case Something happens."


----------



## stonegod

The party spreads out, quietly following Daellin and Jarrith in the gloom. The streets are choked with mist, limiting vision to a few dozen feet. The building here, still on the edge of town, look abandoned, burned out, or barricated. Garbage litters the ground, and a carrion scent assaults you nose, almost overwhelming Sir Khensu's enhanced sense. 

Ahead, an overturned haycart blocks the street. Everyone looks at each other, trying to determine their best move when, at the edge of the fog, behind the cart, Daellin just notices two hunched forms. He is about to call out to them when he notices the empty look in their hungry, hungry eyes.

Undead!

*Street Ambush: Surprise Round*



Daellin, his instinct always ready for trouble from the restless dead, is able to act. The others, disconcerted by the empty streets, find themselves surprised.
D: 9
Z: 3

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Unknown Undead
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: I'm a little hazy about what you can do in a surprise round, and cover/concealment rules, so a few questions are in order here... 1) Does the cart grant cover? 2) Does Daellin's low-light vision help him here? 3) He'd like to dismount, draw his bow, move to within 30' (if he needs to do so to overcome concealment), and fire; I don't think I can do all of that in a surprise round, but how much of it can he manage?


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm a little hazy about what you can do in a surprise round, and cover/concealment rules, so a few questions are in order here... 1) Does the cart grant cover? 2) Does Daellin's low-light vision help him here? 3) He'd like to dismount, draw his bow, move to within 30' (if he needs to do so to overcome concealment), and fire; I don't think I can do all of that in a surprise round, but how much of it can he manage?




OOC: Surprise Round==standard action only. Currently, the Zombies have concealment (20% miss chance) due to the fog, and the cart is giving them cover. Low light does not help with the fog. You can attempt a Ride check to drop as a free action (DC 20), otherwise, it is a move action. Otherwise, you can dismount and draw your bow.


----------



## drothgery

Seeing that the figures behind the upturned cart were not among the living, Daellin shouts a warning as he dismounts and draws his bow.


----------



## stonegod

*Street Ambush: Surprise Round*
Daellin, his instinct always ready for trouble from the restless dead, is able to act. The others, disconcerted by the empty streets, find themselves surprised.Seeing that the figures behind the upturned cart were not among the living, Daellin shouts a warning as he dismounts and draws his bow.

As the others turn, they see two distorted shapes shamble from behind the cart. The fog makes them appear as drunken villagers at first, but Daellin's words are obviously true as they shamble closer. The first, a rotund man, had a deathly parlor and and empty look in his glazed over eyes. The second is more disturbing: It is a young boy, still clutching the torn remains of a doll, it too possessing the empty gaze of the undead. Two other similar walking dead also appear out of the fog and plod towards the group with only one idea in mind: prey!

Tailing the strange zombies, two rabid looking animals come yipping at their heels. They are mangy, twisted things somewhere between a dog and a giant rat, with bits of flesh and blood clinging to their fur, claws, and teeth.

*Street Ambush: Round 1*



M: 19
J: 12
J: 12
D: 9
K: 7
S: 7
Z: 3
C: 2

Map Key: C: Rabid rat-like creatures, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding Zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away.

Please Indicate your actions for round 1.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin takes a quick 5-foot step to position himself for a better shot (to M8), then lets three arrows fly in quick succession, shooting the undead creatures closest to him until they fall, then moving on to the next target (OOC: improved rapid shot & point-blank shot +13/+13/+8 to hit, d8+7 damage - d8 +1 str +1 magic +1 point-blank-shot +4 favored enemy).


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Form up! Don't let them get between us!" Khensu will slip down from Luminous (Try to make a Ride check, otherwise just use his move action) while drawing his axe. If he can, he'll move to the front of the party. If a zombie is in range, he'll attack it, but he won't break ranks.

"Jarrith - can you banish them?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu said:
			
		

> "Jarrith - can you banish them?"



Jarrith hears his Lumin Brother's request, and even before the large shifter can get down from his horse, the stalker is already springing into action.  He moves a few steps to sneak into the alleyway (Move Action to L4) while drawing his two silver rapiers (Free Action).  He then raises them both up so that the holy symbol of the Silver Flame that is etched into both pommels shines outward, and he shouts to the undead creatures.

"The Voice of the Flame compels you!  Flee, foul denizens!" (Turn check: 1d20+2 / 2d6+2+2 HD turned)


----------



## James Heard

Janis, singularly nonplussed-looking, frowns. She mumbles a bit, and with a twist of her fingers seems to shift and separate, to all appearances becoming several more of her, as her eyes flash cyan and a rain of sparks seems to fall from each of her.

OOC: Cast _Mirror Image_


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Cast _Mirror Image_



I assume she shall dismount first? Otherwise, her mirrors will be on the ground. Not that that would bother mindless undead.


----------



## James Heard

OOC: I didn't see Edi shown anywhere in the picture even though he had legend blurb, so I just assumed that for some reason she wasn't on him and went with it. But yes, she'll dismount if he's lurking around there underneath her bottom somewhere.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: I didn't see Edi shown anywhere in the picture even though he had legend blurb, so I just assumed that for some reason she wasn't on him and went with it. But yes, she'll dismount if he's lurking around there underneath her bottom somewhere.



OOC: It hard to see since they are on top of each other, but Janis is riding Edi (Edi is medium sized). Everyone (except Jarrith) started on their mount.


----------



## stonegod

*Street Ambush: Round 1*
As the zombies inexorably plod towards the party, the hereto silent Marot makes sharp gestures and strikes an arm out at the bloated front zombie. A silvery-white crackle of power shoots from his hands, but goes wide, harmlessly dissipating in the mist. [_spirit blast_, AC 12 misses]

"Form up! Don't let them get between us!" Khensu cried. "Jarrith - can you banish them?"

Jarrith hears his Lumin Brother's request, and even before the large shifter can get down from his horse, the stalker is already springing into action.  He moves a few steps to sneak into the alleyway while drawing his two silver rapiers.  He then raises them both up so that the holy symbol of the Silver Flame that is etched into both pommels shines outward, and he shouts to the undead creatures. "The Voice of the Flame compels you!  Flee, foul denizens!" 

A silvery-blue pulse emanates from the Stalker at his words, casting a bright glow over the scene. In the light, Jarrith notes that the child-like zombie halts in terror at the Flame's light, and a previously unseen fiend---a raggedly looking old man with desicated dead flesh and magical sparks darting between his hands---cowers behind him in the alleyway. The other undead, however, seem unaffected and press onward. [Turn Check 19, 11 Turn Damage]

Janis, singularly nonplussed-looking, frowns. Dismounting, she mumbles a bit, and with a twist of her fingers seems to shift and separate, to all appearances becoming several more of her, as her eyes flash cyan and a rain of sparks seems to fall from each of her. Her three duplicates form around her, hiding her true location. [_mirror image_, 3 images]

Daellin takes a quick 5-foot step to position himself for a better shot, then lets three arrows fly in quick succession, shooting the fat zombie, each hit a strike. The first two shots are almost ineffectual, being blunted by the dead flesh; the second tears a mighty gouge of flesh away, but the beast lumbers on. [AC 20, 22, and 16 hit zombie at J6; 8, 8, and 15 damage before DR]

At the same time, Daellin's mount smells the unnatural flesh coming toward it, whinnies in fear, and trots away. [Withdraws east]

Khensu tries to quickly dismount his steed but fails. He more slowly dismounts, drawing his large axe in the process. He holds position at the front of the line, preparing for what comes. [Cannot succeed on dismount check]

Selase, seeing the plodding zombies take severe punishment from Daellin and resist the powers of the Flame, cries out, "They are not normal shambling zombies! They are more powerful, somehow!" Grasping her medallion around her neck, she commands, "Stand down by the Power Within! Seek no more harm!" A blood-red flash, similar but darker than Jarrith's earlier power, fills the mist, forcing the fat zombie and another with a face torn by rot to cower in awe. [Turn Check 21, 15 Turn Damage]

The haunting child zombie, terrified by the power of the Flame, shambles away around the corner and disappears into the mists. The fat and the torn faced zombies remain still, fixed by Selase's words, while a blue dress wearing zombie with long, dark tresses, plods towards the holy warrior. A low moan escapes her lips as she tries to pummel the paladin to no effect.

In the fog behind them, everyone notices two more hungry dead---a formerly wizended old man and a corpulent crone---emerge from the mist.

With a disquieting yapping, the ravenous rat-dog beasts descend on Khensu. Their ferocity is not enough to bypass his defenses, however.

*Street Ambush: Round 2*



M: 19
J: 12
D: 12
J: 12 (_mirror image_, 60 rounds)
D: 9
K: 7
S: 7
Z: 3 (J6 -31 hp, rest -0hp)
C: 2

Map Key: C: Rabid rat-like creatures, D: Daellin, D: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Red Border: Rebuked (10 rounds). Yellow Border: Turned (10 rounds).

Please Indicate your actions for round 2.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Hp: 47/47*

Sir Khensu will grip his greataxe tightly in both hands and brings it down in a slashing arc towards the leftmost rat creature. He continues his assault on the creature until it falls, then turns his attention to the second one.

[sblock=OOC]I want to take out the left one first, then the second. If I get an additional attacks (from Cleave) then I'll take it on the middle zombie.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 26/26 : AC 18 : Turn Undeads 4/5*

Jarrith watches in satisfaction while the small child shuffles off around the corner, and is a bit surprised when he hears the moan of fear come from behind him in the alley.  He didn't realize there was anyone behind him down there, and when he turns his head to look at it and sees the zombie's hands crackling with magical energy, he gives a small prayer of thanks to the Flame for protecting him.  He steps out of the alley (5' step to K5) and shout "We've got an undead mage down there!  Someone want to take it out before it's compulsion wears off?!?"

As he sees Sir Khensu starting to work on the rat on the left side, Jarrith figures to help his friend by taking out the rat on the right (coincidentally the one right in front of him now).  His movements with the rapiers and quick and fluid, and he brings them both down towards the rat's thick flank.  (Full attack: two rapiers +5/+5)


----------



## drothgery

*hp 31/31*

Daellin will continue methodically shooting arrows into the zombies (OOC: He knows they have DR/slashing, but if they've got the same DR as normal zombies, his favored enemy bonus, strength, point blank shot, and enchanted bow should be sufficient to overcome it.. He'll only shift his target to the rat-like creatures if he runs out of clear shots at zombies.

(continue using improved rapid-shot at point-blank range; +13/+13/+8 to hit; d8+7 to undead, d8+5 to humans,  d8+3 to anything else)


----------



## stonegod

*Street Ambush: Round 2*

Marot once again channels the power he has reclaimed for the Flame. Another silvery bolt flies over the rabid rat-dog, easily striking the awestruck zombie. Dead fat boils away from the wound, grievously harming it. [_spirit blast_, AC 26 hits, 14 damage]

Jarrith steps out of the alley away from the cowering, magic-infused zombie, and shouts, "We've got an undead mage down there!  Someone want to take it out before it's compulsion wears off?!?"

As he sees Sir Khensu starting to work on the rat on the left side, Jarrith figures to help his friend by taking out the rat on the right.  His movements with the rapiers and quick and fluid, and he brings them both down towards the rat's thick flank. They easily find their mark, severely wounding the beast. [AC 22 and 16 hit, 7 total damage]

Electricity crackling about her, the contingent of Janises step forward, and with a vigorous thrust, send a jolt through the gathered undead. The rat-dog attacking Jarrith falls dead at his feat, roasted by the blast. The fat zombie, already burnt by Marot's holy power, also collapses under the electrical onslaught. The zombie in the blue dress is also scorched, but does not drop. [storm bolt @ K7, 13 damage]

Daellin continues methodically shooting arrows into the zombies, targeting the one in light blue dress. The first two find their mark, causing more gore to stain the defiled and now burnt garments. [AC 30, 17 hit, 14 misses; 22 total damage before DR)]

Sir Khensu grips his greataxe tightly in both hands and brings it down in a slashing arc towards the leftmost rat creature. It shrieks at the glancing blow, but remains standing. [AC 19 hits, 6 hp]

Selase's mount, startled by the sudden displays of power about it, startles, and it is all she can do to control it.

Heedless of their wounds or the falling of their brethren, the zombies plod on. Both the crone and the wizened one rush the party, arms flailing hungrily. A blow from two of them strike the holy warriors, startling them both; the wounds immediately tingle, as if with gangrene. The feeling of rot rapidly causes Jarrith to retch, distracting him; something sour momentarily washes over Khensu before being banished as he feels the Flame protecting him. [Zombies move forward; all three attack. Jarrith hit for 9 hp, Khensu for 8 hp; Jarrith sickened.]

The remaining feral beast continues to strike at Khensu's heels, but cannot manage to penetrate his defenses.

*Street Ambush: Round 3*



M: 19
J: 12 (15/26 hp, sickened, 4 turns checks left)
D: 12 (turned)
J: 12 (_mirror image_, 59 rounds)
D: 9
K: 7 (39/47 hp, 4 rebukes left)
S: 7
Z: 3 (J6: -58 hp [dead], K7: -35 hp [severely wounded], rest -0)
C: 2 (K6: -20 hp [dead], K8: -6 hp [severely wounded])

Map Key: C: Rabid rat-like creatures, D: Daellin, D: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked (9 rounds), Transparent: Dead, Yellow Border: Turned (9 rounds).

Please indicate your actions for round 3.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Khensu will continue to hack at the feral rat-creature. "Their touch is poison!"


----------



## Doomhawk

*HP 36/36, AC 18, 4/5 Rebukes*

Selase awkwardly slides from the back of her frightened Nali, stepping a few feet away and toward Daellin, in case the horse completely panics. She pulls her dagger from its worked leather scabbard at her belt, and the ruby set into the pommel glimmers three times, almost like a pulse.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin sees no reason to change what he's doing.


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 15/26 : AC 18 : Turn Undead 4/5*

"That's it!  Die!  C'mon you!  Attack me!  The Flame will... ARRRGGHHH!!!  By the Devourer!  Damned undead-- ugh... oww... that's... burns... ugh... arhhhhh-- MWOORRRGGGHHH--" _**SPLASH**_

The contents of Jarrith's stomach splash to the ground at his feet, as the burning from the new wound festers inside of him.  Realizing he's in no condition to press the attack at the moment, he steps back into the alley (5' step to L4) to get out of harm's way, drops the rapier in his off-hand (Free Action), pulls out the wand of Cat's Grace that is strapped to the forearm of his main hand (Move Action), and calls out "Gracellus".  The magic from within the wand engulfs him... and while it doesn't make him feel any better, he does regain a bit more speed and mobility.  (Cast Cat's Grace: Standard Action)

**********

With Cat's Grace & Sickened: AC 20, +7 or +5/+5 to hit, -2 to damage/fort&will saves/non-dex skills/non-dex ability checks


----------



## James Heard

*hp 32,ac 13,  init 12 (mirror image, 59 rounds)*

Janis rolls her hands in a circular fashion before her chest, forming a whirling globe of acid which she quickly releases and watches as it speeds across the battlefield toward the remaining rat creature.

OOC: Acidic splatter, ranged (15') touch  for 3d6 damage


----------



## stonegod

*Street Ambush: Round 3*

Marot continues his holy assault, and makes a clear shot over the shoulder of her Flamist companion. The silver blast sizzles the shoulder of the zombie's blue dress, but the wound is superficial. [AC 14 touch through cover to a target in melee hits, 6 damage]

The contents of Jarrith's stomach splash to the ground at his feet, as the burning from the new wound festers inside of him. Realizing he's in no condition to press the attack at the moment, he steps back into the alley to get out of harm's way, drops the rapier in his off-hand, pulls out the wand of Cat's Grace that is strapped to the forearm of his main hand, and calls out "Gracellus". The magic from within the wand engulfs him... and while it doesn't make him feel any better, he does regain a bit more speed and mobility.

Janis rolls her hands in a circular fashion before her chest, forming a whirling globe of acid which she quickly releases and watches as it speeds across the battlefield toward the remaining rat creature. However, a sudden step by Khensu throws off her aim, and the acidic blob goes wide, scaring the stone facade of a nearby building. [AC 8 touch through cover to a target in melee misses]

The elf ranger continues his assault on the undead; all three shots strike true. With the last, the dress wearing zombie emits a pitiful moan and collapses. [AC 20, 30, and 19 hit; 30 damage before DR]

Khensu continues to hack at the feral rat-creature. "Their touch is poison!" His two handed slash decapitates the creature and has enough momentum to tear into the crone zombie as well, his axe easily cutting the dead flesh. [AC 22 hits rat; 22 damage; AC 17 cleave hits zombie; 17 damage]

Selase awkwardly slides from the back of her frightened Nali, stepping a few feet away and toward Daellin, in case the horse completely panics. She pulls her dagger from its worked leather scabbard at her belt, and the ruby set into the pommel glimmers three times, almost like a pulse. Her frightened horse nickers and skitters into the mists.

The crone and wizened zombies once again try to crush the two Flamists, but their limbs cannot find purchase. 

*Street Ambush: Round 4*




M: 19
J: 12 (15/26 hp, sickened, 4 turns checks left)
D: 12 (turned)
J: 12 (_mirror image_, 58 rounds)
D: 9
K: 7 (39/47 hp, 4 rebukes left)
S: 7
Z: 3 (J6: -58 hp [dead], K7: -65 hp [dead], K6: -17 hp [wounded], rest -0)
C: 2 (K6: -20 hp [dead], K8: -28 hp [dead])

Map Key: C: Rabid rat-like creatures, D: Daellin, D: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked (8 rounds), Transparent: Dead, Yellow Border: Turned (8 rounds).

Please indicate your actions for round 4.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Daellin - take out the cowering zombie!"

He steps to the right, blocking the zombies from moving towards the rest of the party. The shifter slashes at the closest zombie, hoping to bring it down before the remaining zombies get past him.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: No zombies are currently fleeing. The child zombie has already fled, the magic-infused undead is stuck in the alley, and Salease has cowered another.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: No zombies are currently fleeing. The child zombie has already fled, the magic-infused undead is stuck in the alley, and Salease has cowered another.




(I misread the legend. It's been corrected in the original post. Thanks!)


----------



## drothgery

Daellin steps up, shifting his target to the rebuked zombie. (5' step to L8, another improved rapid shot at undead from point-blank range).


----------



## DEFCON 1

As he sees a number of the zombies drop, Jarrith feels like their luck is turning.  He quickly drops his wand (Free Action) and picks up his other rapier from the ground (Move action), then takes a stab at the zombie that is just around the corner from him (Standard Action on K5: +7 to hit / both have cover to each other +4 AC).

"I think we have a pretty good idea what's happened to the town, wouldn't you say?  Ugh... I feel like I'm on fire!"


----------



## James Heard

*hp 32,ac 13, init 12 (mirror image, 58 rounds)*

Janis, mimicked all around by her duplicate images, crackles with barely withheld electrical energies and with a backhand flick of the wrist tosses an arc of electricity toward the zombie in front of her (K5)


----------



## stonegod

*Street Ambush: Round 4*

The font of tainted-turned-holy power continues to flow from Marot, striking the crone zombie. The undead stumbles in its attacks, but even severely wounded, continues on. [AC 21 ranged touch through cover hits, 12 damage]

As he sees a number of the zombies drop, Jarrith feels like their luck is turning. He quickly drops his wand and moves to picks up his other rapier from the ground. The desiccated corpse tries to make use of the distraction, but fails. The Stalker tries to use the opening to his advantage, but a wave of nausea staggers him, making the thrust totally ineffectual. [Natural 1 misses]

"I think we have a pretty good idea what's happened to the town, wouldn't you say? Ugh... I feel like I'm on fire!"

Janis, mimicked all around by her duplicate images, crackles with barely withheld electrical energies and with a backhand flick of the wrist tosses an arc of electricity toward the distracted wizened zombie. Blue-white sparks light up the square, causing the animated corpses to spasm briefly.[10 damage]

"Daellin - take out the cowering zombie!"

Daellin steps up, shifting his target to the rebuked zombie. His hands a blur, the ranger fires another three shots. Two land, disorienting the foe. [AC 21 and 16 hit; 23 total damage before DR]

Sir Khensu steps to the right, blocking the zombies from moving towards the rest of the party. The shifter slashes at the crone undead, hoping to bring it down before the remaining zombies get past him. With a mighty chop, he lops of her distorted grandmotherly head and uses his momentum to also slash a gory blow on the wizened one. [AC 22 hits K6, 13 hp destroys it; AC 21 cleave hits K5, 10 hp]

Selase stands back, ready to provide assistance, but not wanting to distract the forward fighters.

The wizened zombie turns its hunger towards the paladin, a wrenching howl escaping its lips. The paladin, having overextended himself, cannot block the savage blow. Again, Khensu feels the brief filthy tingle as dead fingers tear his skin, but it quickly fades. [Khensu hit for 10 hp]

The other normal zombie and the magic-infused one remain cowering in awe and fear.

*Street Ambush: Round 5*



M: 19
J: 12 (15/26 hp, sickened, 4 turns checks left)
D: 12 (turned)
J: 12 (_mirror image_, 57 rounds)
D: 9
K: 7 (29/47 hp, 4 rebukes left)
S: 7
Z: 3 (J6: -58 hp [dead], K7: -65 hp [dead], K6: -52 hp [dead], K5: -20 hp [wounded], I7: -33 hp [moderately wounded])
C: 2 (K6: -20 hp [dead], K8: -28 hp [dead])

Map Key: C: Rabid rat-like creatures, D: Daellin, D: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked (7 rounds), Transparent: Dead, Yellow Border: Turned (7 rounds).

Please indicate your actions for round 5.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin continues his attacks on the undead creatures, staying in the same spot as he fires another trio of arrows at the cowering zombie.

Edit: If the others manage to destory the zombies Daellin's got a clear shot at (or can take a 5' step to get a shot at), he'll take a single move and use manyshot to fire at the remaining one.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu (29/47 hp)*

Khensu weaves between the two remaining zombies and brings his axe in a whirling arc, trying to slash through the active zombies' legs.

(OOC: Move K7, then J6 and attack the non-rebuked zombie. If able, cleave the rebuked one.))


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 15/26 : AC 20 : TU 4/5 : Sickened*

The wave of nausea washes over him and as his left arm weakly tries to reach out and stab the zombie, he drops to a knee in pain.  "Uhh... agh... not... good... HYUGHH--UGGHH--."  His stomach convulses and Jarrith can taste the bile that is trying to expurgate itself from within him.  He stumbles back to his feet and from around the corner tries once more to stab the zombie... this time with both rapiers.  (Standard Action Dual-Wield:  +5/+5)

"Gentlemen... ladies... I-- _**urp**_ I think the one behind me down the alley will snap out of it soon.  If one... ugh... of you wouldn't mind coming over here and try to take it out while it's still cowering, it'd help.  I-- _**urp**_ -damn it- can't engage it without breaking my hold over it."


----------



## James Heard

*hp 32,ac 13, init 12 (mirror image, 57 rounds)*

Arms spread wide, another arc of electricity leaps from between her outreached hands as Janis patiently moves a bit to the left within the alley. The writhing snake of her familiar sways upon her neck in ecstasy as the frayed ends of the bolt dances beneath her breasts for an instance before attaching itself to another zombie. A myriad of Janis's find no struggle in mimicking her actions.

OOC: Move to M7, fire bolt at zombie I7


----------



## Doomhawk

*HP 36/36, AC 20, 4/5 Rebukes*

As Khensu steps to the side, Selase brings her arm up, flipping her grip on the knife, and as her hand whips down in a forward arc, her dagger flies toward the now-exposed zombie. She then moves toward Jarrith, taking her shield from her back. (Throw dagger (+6/1d4+1) at K5 zombie as a standard action, then move to L6 and take out shield as a move action.)


----------



## stonegod

*Street Ambush: Round 4*

Marot presses the attack, flinging more power at the wizened zombie. However, the confusion of the melee spoils his shot. [AC 8 ranged touch through cover/melee misses]

Jarrith stumbles back to his feet and from around the corner tries once more to stab the zombie... this time with both rapiers. However, the confusion of the sickness and the wall in the way make both strikes miss. [AC 12 and 13 melee miss covered target]

Arms spread wide, another arc of electricity leaps from between her outreached hands as Janis patiently moves a bit to the left within the alley. The writhing snake of her familiar sways upon her neck in ecstasy as the frayed ends of the bolt dances beneath her breasts for an instance before attaching itself to another zombie. A myriad of Janis's find no struggle in mimicking her actions. The lightning sears the cowering foe, though the burnt tatters barely cling to unlife. [16 damage]

Daellin shifts slightly and continues his attacks on the undead creatures, first downing the cowering zombie, then wounding the wizened one. [AC 18 hits I7; 12 hp before DR drop it; AC 33 and 22 hit K5, 17 hp before DR]

Noting the cowering zombie drop, Khensu bring his axe down against the old zombie before him. It is a clean hit, slicing through the tendons and bones of the corpse. It falls with a wet gurgle. [AC 26 hits; 20 hp drops it]

Seeing Khensu fell the wizened foe, Selase moves toward Jarrith, taking her shield from her back. [Moves to M5; takes out shield]

*Street Ambush: Round 6*



M: 19
J: 12 (15/26 hp, sickened, 4 turns checks left)
D: 12 (turned)
J: 12 (_mirror image_, 56 rounds)
D: 9
K: 7 (29/47 hp, 4 rebukes left)
S: 7
Z: 3 (J6: -58 hp [dead], K7: -65 hp [dead], K6: -52 hp [dead], K5: -57 hp [dead], I7: -61 hp [dead])
C: 2 (K6: -20 hp [dead], K8: -28 hp [dead])

Map Key: C: Rabid rat-like creatures, D: Daellin, D: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Transparent: Dead, Yellow Border: Turned (6 rounds).

Please indicate your actions for round 6.


----------



## drothgery

"Jarrith, let me have a clean shot." Daellin shouts OOC: Free action, as he prepares to move in on the final undead creature.

OOC: If Jarrith moves somewhere that allows Daellin to take a shot that doesn't go through cover within a single move, he'll move, fitting two arrows to his bow as he does, then firing using Manyshot (+9 to hit, 2d8+14 dmg -- assuming bad guy is undead --, DR applies twice)


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu moves forward to the beginning of the intersection, his greataxe ready for more zombies. "May the Flame illuminate the evil before me," he murmurs calling upon his devotion to search out any further undead in the immediate vicinity

(OOC: _Detect evil_ in the arc directly ahead of us.))


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Doomhawk]Doomhawk, if you are not reading the OOC thread, there are a few things I'd like for you to update on your sheet (mostly tactics in order to adjucate Selase's actions when you are not available. I'd appreciate it.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the last of the undead menaces in the street crumple to the ground under the force of their attacks, Jarrith smiles weakly and lets out another belch.  He shakes his head several times in order to clear it, and then hears Daellin yell at him.


			
				Daellin said:
			
		

> "Jarrith, let me have a clean shot."



The stalker's head immediately snaps up, and he remembers the undead magic-user behind him down the alley.  "Right, right!  Sorry!  I'm just going to go over... here..."  He stumbles out of the alley and move forward down the street, just to check if any other zombies are in the vicinity.  He figures that Sir Khensu, Daellin and the others can handle that lone remaining zombie in the alley.  (Move Action to H5 : Spot check down both streets)


----------



## stonegod

*Street Ambush: Round 5*

Marot keeps his eyes ahead and behind, wary for attacks from any direction.

"Jarrith, let me have a clean shot." Daellin shouts, as he prepares to move in on the final undead creature.

The stalker's head immediately snaps up, and he remembers the undead magic-user behind him down the alley. "Right, right! Sorry! I'm just going to go over... here..." He stumbles out of the alley and move forward down the street, just to check if any other zombies are in the vicinity. The fog obscures sight beyond a few feet, however, and nothing else is seen. [Move to H5. Nothing seen w/ Spot]

Seeing the odd magic dance around the zombie in the alley, the army of Janis' tilt their head at it, studying the power coming off it. Absently, her hands spin, forming an acid globule she shoots at the monstrosity. However, her intent concentration distracts her actual aim, and the ball flies wide. [acid splatter, AC 8 ranged touch misses]

With Jarrith gone, the elf hunter cautiously moves forward, stringing two arrows on his bow. They unerringly strike true, both in the head. The creature gurgles once, then falls limply to the ground [Manyshot AC 23 hits; 30 hp before DR]

*End of Combat*

Sir Khensu moves forward to the beginning of the intersection, his greataxe ready for more zombies. Peering into the thick mists, his Flame given sense detects no trace of foulness ahead of him.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Seeing the conflict cease, Sir Khensu drops to one knee and quickly murmurs a thanks to the Silver Flame for their victory. The shifter stands then, a mournful look upon his face.

"My friends, I am afraid we must uncover what has happened here. I cannot imagine a village so removed from civilization that they allow the undead to walk the streets freely."


----------



## James Heard

Janis looks at Khensu oddly.

"You cannot?" she asks, looking around obviously struck by the disharmony of the evidence and the knight's incredulity.


----------



## GwydapLlew

James Heard said:
			
		

> "You cannot?" she asks, looking around obviously struck by the disharmony of the evidence and the knight's incredulity.




"Indeed. I cannot imagine that this is a regular occurrence. Surely some evil power is at work here. Let us search the village for any survivors. They will be able to better inform us of what has happened here."


----------



## drothgery

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Seeing the conflict cease, Sir Khensu drops to one knee and quickly murmurs a thanks to the Silver Flame for their victory. The shifter stands then, a mournful look upon his face.
> 
> "My friends, I am afraid we must uncover what has happened here. I cannot imagine a village so removed from civilization that they allow the undead to walk the streets freely."




"I would not be confident of that." The elf said. "Karrnath, until very recently, did just that."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Now that the rush of combat has ended, Jarrith sinks to his knees and drops his head to his chest.  The fiery pain of disease continues to flash through his arm, and his stomach continues doing somersaults within him.  "Regardless of whether these things are a natural occurance or not... ugh..." He stop his sentence mid-thought and then lies backwards on the hard ground in hopes of getting over this delirium.  He takes a few slow breaths and then continues.  "It doesn't change the fact that the theoretical burgomaster of this town sent out a letter for help.  Let's go find this man... if he even exists... and find out what's truly going on."


----------



## James Heard

"I would think that what is going on, at least in the basic sense, were fairly apparent," Janis says, kicking at a charred and horrific-looking corpse at her feet with one leather-clad toe.

"There are walking dead here, and the sort who do less farm work than attack wayfaring strangers. More might be present inside the buildings. I recommend we fire them, and be prepared for whatever attempts to flee. Villagers will have either attempted to find a central location of stronghold, or else taken to the hills. Judging from the superstitions I've noted in the past with peasants, they'll have avoided the hill hereabouts because of the weather right now," she concludes.


_Our perceived righteousness has become our undoing, as our enemies plot for it as an expectation of response_, she thought. _Next we shall have fluttery-eyed maidens begging for aid and children with cookies asking for us to enter the maws of bears,_ she sighed unhappily, looking at the trio of paladins. _Why can't they all be more like the Karnnathian_, she thought, looking fondly over at the priestess of Vol.

Methodically, Janis walks around to each corpse and plops a generous dollop of acid globule on top of each corpse's face, then begins rifling through any belongings they might possess.

"The dead that walk once might walk again, this way they'll in least have a harder time seeing which direction they plod... and if they have a master then perhaps they have a master's effects upon them," she explains to forestall arguments with the more righteous of her companions.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "There are walking dead here, and the sort who do less farm work than attack wayfaring strangers. More might be present inside the buildings. I recommend we fire them, and be prepared for whatever attempts to flee."



Jarrith raises his head and throws a quizzical but amused look over at Janis.  "My goodness!  Did you _really_ just suggest we set fire to all the buildings here in town?" he says in bemused but faux-shock.  He raises himself back to a sitting position and snickers a bit at the mage's suggestion.  "Are you sure you aren't a devotee of the Flame after all, my dear?  That methodology sounds downright Inquisitorial!  There are a number of my brothers who would find that the ends would more than justify the means you just suggested!  Well done!"

He knows that even suggesting for a second that Janis Stormhand's actions might be aligned with the Silver Flame's would probably really gall the mage.  Still, he can't help but chuckle to himself about the idea.  "As much as many of my forefathers within the church would welcome putting an entire town to the torch to root out the one or two evil creatures within... I myself do not think we have the manpower to pull something like that off on such a grand scale.  Might I suggest a compromise, Miss Janis?  Why don't we go search the town first... and then IF we find a building or two with these foul beasts inside... we consider just burning those lone ones by themselves?  I'd hate to accidentally burn a building down that actually held scared and defensless people within it.  Wouldn't you agree?"

His fever still burning within him, Jarrith gets his feet up under him and rolls back to a standing position.  "Shall we continue the search?"


----------



## stonegod

There is a sickening sizzle as the mage goes about her work, and the rank oder of fluid flesh soon follows. As she goes about her task, the viper about her necks flicks its tongue at the scents. Her methodical efforts, however, turn up little---a wooden fork, a clutch of yarn. Nothing of value except to those whose corpses strew the ground.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu takes Luminous' reins and stands watch in the intersection. "Shall we proceed? Undead of this type rarely have the werewithal to open doors. Look for battered-down doors, doors hanging open, shattered windows."


----------



## Doomhawk

Selase kneels beside Jarrith and puts two fingers to his throat, measuring his pulse. "I would like to examine these bodies first," she says while pulling Jarrith's eyelid up. "The undead have to be dead first, and if we can find the cause of death, it might give us a clue as to what caused this." She lets go of Jarrith's head to dab his wounds with a cloth that she soaks in something stinging. "Assuming we haven't, erm, destroyed the evidence..." (Heal check at +15 to see what's affecting Jarrith, and another to determine what killed the villagers, if possible.)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu said:
			
		

> "Shall we proceed? Undead of this type rarely have the werewithal to open doors. Look for battered-down doors, doors hanging open, shattered windows."



"On it." says Jarrith... who silently pads out in front of the group on foot.  He moves swiftly and quietly forward down the street, his eyes trying to catch anything and everything.  As he passes the upturned cart, he tosses a quick glance into it, on the off-chance the zombies were huddled over something interesting.  If he sots nothing, he continues forward.


----------



## GwydapLlew

[sblock=OOC] Moving too quickly! Let's give Selase a chance to do her thing   [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Though anxious to go, Jarrith is held back by a stern look from Selase, as she examines him. His pulse is erratic, the flesh alternately fevered warm or ice cold. There is a black tint to the tongue that does not look correct either. All the signs point to a non-natural source, but the only mark on Jarrith is the wound from the wizened zombie.

Starting with that zombie and moving outward, Selase finds similar marks. All of the now-dead bear scratches and abrasions caused by the flailing and tearing of human limbs. Selase manages to examine the head of one before Jannis completes her grim work to find similar signs to the Stalker as well---a blackened tongue.

The zombies are definitely carrying the disease, whatever it is. And it is spreading.


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith, finally free of Selase's ministrations, takes a look at the intersection. The bulk of town lies to the west, along the Slavich road. The houses in all directions appear lifeless and lightless in the growing dusk. Most of the doors in the buildings surrounding the intersection are closed, obvious signs of scratch marks upon them once the desire to look for them is known. At a glance, two of the doors are open, revealing empty homes full with the shattered lives that they once held. Another house has a smashed in door. It appears empty from the street.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith raises one of his silver rapiers in order to look at his own reflection in the pommel.  He opens his mouth and sticks his tongue out.  "Ahhhhhhh... ugh!"  When he sees the blackness beginning to form on it, he quickly closes his mouth and looks around at his fellows.  His eyebrows raise in a kind of "oooh boy, I've had it now!" gesture... and he glances down as Selase checks the zombies as well.  When he sees that they have the same marking and blackened tongue as he does, he throws a look to Sir Khensu.

"Got myself in a bit of a sticky wicket, it looks like.  Just my luck... I catch this... whatever it is... and you once again get away scot free.  I guess the Voice of the Flame just loves you more than she does me, eh my friend?"  He laughs at his own joke, but it soon turns into coughs as the disease takes more hold.  His body convulses once in a full-body shiver, then he takes off down the street to continue their search.  But before going to far, he remembers his manners and throw a call over his shoulder to the priestess.  "Thanks for check up, Selase.  Hopefully I won't go all nutty like these others did."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu smiles kindly and says, "Have faith, Jarrith. The Silver Flame will cleanse you in time."

He points towards to each of the houses that have been opened. "I say we investigate these homes first before moving on."


----------



## Doomhawk

"I agree, Sir Khensu. We need to find out more about what is happening here before we can act," says Selase, with a pointed look at Janis. Already walking toward the nearest open door, she murmurs with a suppressed grin, "Don't worry, Jarrith, you won't be crazy... like they are."


----------



## James Heard

"We shall prevent you from turning against us, and send flowers to your parents, should the illness progress to that point."

Turning her back, the wizard cups her hands to her mouth.

"HALLLOOOO? ANYONE AROUND? IF YE BE ALIVE IN THERE, BE ADVISED WE'RE ABOUT TO SET FIRE TO THE HOUSES!"

Janis straightened out her clothes.

"There, that should terrify anyone hiding like children under the cupboards and draw the curious dead to us besides. Look alive," she says, obviously pleased with her play on words and the prospect of not having to search out the town.

OOC: I call this the "Wizard Gather Information Roll"


----------



## drothgery

"Subtlety is for other people, I see..." The elf mutters, looking around for any signs of unlife.


----------



## James Heard

"And now, are there any _more _pointed comments suggesting that I am either stupid or suicidal before I finish taking offense? Perhaps someone could evoke a better idea that doesn't us bouncing around in someone's village in this fog looking for breathing people who may or may not exist? Or in what way we were being stealthy by making battle in the streets, casting storm magics? What part of "time isn't our side" they were thinking about that makes our companion's illnesses less dire in the farther future rather than in the nearer?" Janis says dryly. 

"Fortune _favors _the bold." she finishes coolly, lifting her chin up in a way to dismiss further comment and mirrored eerily by the tiny viper at her throat.


----------



## GwydapLlew

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Fortune _favors _the bold." she finishes coolly, lifting her chin up in a way to dismiss further comment and mirrored eerily by the tiny viper at her throat.




"And the Flame favors those who purify," Sir Khensu states drily. "Janis, I do believe there are many within my Order who would appreciate your tactics. I would rather not call down a horde of zombies upon our heads just yet." 

He cautiously approaches the nearest open door and peers inside, greataxe at the ready.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith smiles back at the group as they begin looking into several of the buildings that have open doors.  "Isn't this nice?  We're all getting along so well!  Like one big happy family... isn't that right, Marot?"

Jarrith turns to look at the warlock, then puts on a face of fear.  "Marot?  You've been awfully quiet.  Haven't said much at all.  You all right?  Marot?!?  MAROT?!?  SPEAK TO US!!!  PLEASE!!!  MY GOD, HE'S DEAD!!!  DEAD!!!  HE'S THE WALKING DEAD!!!  THE WALKING--"  Jarrith then notices that Marot is still currently sitting on his horse.  "ER-- THE RIDING... DEAD!!!  NOOOOOOOOO!!!"

As he finishes his little bit of humor, he turns and sees the others all looking at him.  He looks back at them for a second... realizes that perhaps the joke did not go over very well... then he gives a short laugh and raises his hurt arm to them all.  "I'm diseased.  Can't help myself."  He looks to Selase and shrugs.  "Went crazy after all?"  His head moves back and forth taking the entire group in.

"Oh come on!  If Janis gets to yell her head off, why can't I?!?"

"Ooookaaaayyy... well, let's move on then, shall we?"  He goes back to helping inspect the houses that are not currently closed up tight.


----------



## James Heard

"I rather think a _horde _of zombies unlikely, unless the local graveyard has been depopulated for resources as well as the local talent," Janis frowns.

"If you make more noise while reconnoitering the cottages you'll be more likely to find any animated body parts that might have been stuffed inside a trunk or some such, or corpses that the locals locked into the closets before they succumbed to the disease, or necromancer, or evil miasma of the place" she supplies helpfully.

"Does anyone feel like dying or eating anyone's face off yet? Perhaps I could convince one of you that's infected to part with a small sliver of your tongue? For my collection," she says, patting her saddlebags.


----------



## stonegod

Janis' cry is muffled by the mist, and echo hollowly without response. While Marot silently gathers the horses, the two Flamists examine the home with the battered door. It is dark inside, but what can be seen from the shadows are overturned furniture and other detritus scattered about.

OOC: Note, at this point you are still outside the house.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith looks into the gloom with Sir Khensu by his side.  He tries to get his eyes to see as much as he can, but it's very dark.  He turns to his friend and smirks.  "You're the one with the better eyesight in the dark.  You see anything?  If not, lemme know and I'll do a quick reconnoiter."

(OOC:  If Sir Khensu does not see anything majorly of note with his low-light vision, Jarrith will Hide/Move Silently into the house and do a quick look around.)


----------



## stonegod

Sir Khensu's keener eyes show that there is significant rubble in one corner from the apparent rampage. Claw marks score the wall. Seeing nothing else, he silent directs his Stalker brother inside.

Moving ever so silently, Jarrith moves into the dark. Though difficult to see, he does manage to make out a corpse that appears buried under the rubble. Cautious, he tries to ascertain if it is one of the truly dead---when a wave of nausea causes him to stumble. His question is answered soon enough when the female corpse lets out a gurgled moan and springs to unlife!

*House Ambush Round 1*





K: 22 (29/47 hp)
J: 19 (_mirror image_, 46 rounds)
D: 18
J: 12 (15/26 hp, sickened, _cat's grace_ 20 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
M: 12
S: 5 (4 rebukes left)
Z: 3 

Map Key: D: Daellin, D: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. The house is shadowy illumination for those w/o low-light or darkvision, Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Transparent: Dead.


Please indicate your actions for round 1.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"By the Voice!  Not again!  Heads up, my brother!  Company!"

Jarrith curses himself under his breath that this foul rotting disease seems to have taken hold.  Knowing his Lumin Brother has sprung into action, he takes a step up to the creature and engages it with both of his rapiers blazing.

(Assuming Sir Khensu moves into the house to engage at probably I4, Jarrith steps to J3 and dual-attacks.  If Sir Khensu does something different instead, Jarrith will do whatever makes the most sense to support the Inquisitor... moving into flanking position if at all possible).


----------



## drothgery

"Next time, don't run off ahead of me when you go scouting..." Daellin grumbles, fitting another pair of arrows to his bow.

(move to K2 -- I think you can move through a friendly square without a penalty to movement, and then use Manyshot again, as per the last combat round before)


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the battle commences and Daellin moves into the room behind him... Jarrith throws a quick look at him and says sarcastically "Run off ahead of you?  What... the ten feet from here where I was lying on the ground in front of this building was too far for you to see?  Yeah... having the audacity to be fifteen feet away... you must have needed a spyglass to catch sight of me!  My apologies for running at full speed a whole two steps and then disappearing from your sight."  He rolls his eyes at the elf, then turns back to the fight.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu steps inside and attempts to keep the zombie between himself and Jarrith. "May the purity of the Flame send you to the next life."

With that, he'll do his best to seperate the zombie's head from its shoulders.


----------



## stonegod

*House Ambush Round 1*
Sir Khensu steps inside and attempts to keep the zombie between himself and Jarrith. "May the purity of the Flame send you to the next life." His axe finds its mark, but the slash is light. [AC 20 hits, 9 hp]

With the darkness and the tight corners, Janis realizes she does not a have a clear aim at the strange creature. All of this was folly anyway. She waited to see what luck her companions would have. [Delay]

"Next time, don't run off ahead of me when you go scouting..." Daellin grumbles, fitting another pair of arrows to his bow. He quickly sprints into the house, moving past Jarrith, and lets fly a clutch of arrows. They find their mark, distracting the zombie. [AC 16 hits, 20 hp before DR]

As the battle commences and Daellin moves into the room behind him... Jarrith throws a quick look at him and delivers his sarcastic rant. He rolls his eyes at the elf, then turns back to the fight. The distracted zombie makes and easy mark, but its lack of living organs and the weakness in Jarrith's arms both conspire to negate any of his strike. [AC 20, 22 hit; 2 hp total before DR]

Sighing at the continued madness, the gaggle of Stormhand's twirl their hands once more to fling an acidic glob at the zombie not that Jarrith's back is less endangered. However, the doorway is still too narrow, and she misses her mark. [AC 9 misses]

Releasing the reins of the gathered mounts, Marot steps forward, once again calling upon the Flame's might to cleans his unholy power. His unnatural gifts make the darkness a non-factor, and the bolt strikes true. Flesh sloughs off the creature, but not enough to stop it. [AC 13 ranged touch into melee hits; 11 hp]

Selase holds back, waiting to see if she is needed. No use wasting the inner spark. [delay]

Enraged by pain and hungry for flesh, the zombie moans pitifully and batters at Sir Khensu. With a bone crushing thud, it crumples part of the shifter's armor, tearing at the flesh underneath. Once again, Khensu feels the unnatural tingle as it quickly subsides. [8 hp damage]

*House Ambush Round 2*

Grimacing from the pain, but bolstered by his faith and duty, Khensu adjusts the grip on his greataxe and brings it down once again. This time the blow is exceptionally solid, and does truly separate the head from the beast. With a sickening slosh, the two pieces collide with the wall and then slump to the floor, once again lifeless. [AC 20 hits; 17 hp]

*End Combat*

OOC: Decided to finish round 2 since that would make the most sense.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith looks down at the dead form back on the ground and shakes his head.  "This is just wrong.  This woman was lying dead on the floor and didn't start moving until I looked over her."  He leaves the building and looks over at priestess.  "Selase, you're the one who tries to work with these things... what is it that causes a body to just spring to life like this?  Are our souls enough to give it the energy needed to get up?  Or is this festering bile inside these wounds..." he lifts up his arm that was sliced open and which shows the signs of the disease, "just going to have an effect over time?  Cause if it's our proximity that is going to cause these things to rise from the ground... we probably want to stop searching around like this."


----------



## James Heard

"Ready to burn it all down then?" Janis says, her eyes sparking with an electrical twitch.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith looks over at Janis and chortles.  "Be my guest!" he says... knowing full well that the others probably wouldn't let her.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu (26 hp, lay on hands used)*

"We are not the lords of this land, Janis." Sir Khensu states flatly as he closes his eyes and presses one hand against his chest. _May the Flame heal these wounds and show me how to fulfill its wishes._ His hands glow softly as wounds begin to close.

((OOC - Lay on hands for 5 hps, this should bring me up to 26 hit points total.))

"By the Galifar Code of Justice, we may only engage in such activities if granted that right by the lord of these desmense." He emerges from the house and nods towards the next home, indicating his intent to enter. "Let us cleanse this infestation and find any survivors. Until we know the lay of the land, I am unwilling to destroy hearth and home."


----------



## stonegod

The other two homes show similar signs of recent abuse, but any inhabitants---dead or otherwise---have long fled. All that remains is silence.

Standing in the intersection, the party has a decision---westward to the heart of the village, or north or south about its outskirts.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"If there are any survivors, I imagine they will be in the middle of town. Does anyone dispute this course of action?"


----------



## drothgery

"If there is any more trouble here, I don't want it behind us." The elf said, concurring.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Middle of the town makes the most sense to me.  That's probably where we'd find the Burgomaster's office I would guess."

If no one disagrees with this plan, Jarrith begins moving forward... expecting the others to mount up and follow along behind.


----------



## stonegod

The group leads their horses deeper into the town. An eerie stillness infuses the air, and the occasionally soft moan that is heard only adds to the disquiet.

As you approach another intersection, the everpresent mist clears slightly, revealing a human body lying face down in the street amid the garbage. One of the buildings facing the street has its door smashed in. Everyone clearly hears the heavy shuffling of feet within the  surrounding buildings, and no one is surprised by the glimpse of a young teen's distended walking corpse in a nearby home. The fight is on!

*Street Encounter Round 1*




J: 21 (15/26 hp, sickened, _cat's grace_ 15 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 20 (4 rebukes left)
Z: 18 
M: 15
K: 11 (26/47 hp)
D: 7
J: 6 (_mirror image_, 31 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Transparent: Dead.


Please indicate your actions for round 1. Note, the door in front of the closest zombie is still closed.


----------



## DEFCON 1

While still suffering the effects of the strange disease running through him, and quite tired of dealing with these things in hand-to-hand, he hustles forward and puts himself up against the building on the left (Move action to L9).  He then quickly vocalizes and makes several motions with his hands to cast a spell.  Suddenly, a shimmering longbow appears in front of him, and _*twangs*_ once as an arrow leaps from it to the dead youth across the street.  (Cast Spiritual Weapon:  Attack K5: +5 to hit [+3 BAB, +2 WIS] / 1d8 dam)


----------



## drothgery

"Don't these things ever learn?" The elf says, with nearly a century of experience of knowing that they do not. He takes a quick step to set up his shot, aims, and fires three shots at the lead undead creature.

OOC: Daellin takes a five-foot step to M7, and full-attacks the zombie at K5.


----------



## James Heard

Taking long, swift strides forward, Janis makes a sweeping gesture upwards with her hand outstretched - tossing the arc of fiery lightning that lends her namesake towards the open door.

OOC: Janis will move to an unoccupied square and launch a stormbolt at zombie I9


----------



## GwydapLlew

[sblock=OOC]Is it obvious that there is a zombie behind the closed door?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=OOC]







			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Is it obvious that there is a zombie behind the closed door?



You know it is there.[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral (26 hp, 49 charges remaining)*

Sir Khensu will lope forward towards the oncoming zombies. As he does so, he pulls out a thin, silvered wand and utters a series of words. He grins as his wounds heal, and prepares to put the fight to the undead. 

((OOC - Moving to M8 and using my _wand of cure light wounds_ on myself.))


----------



## stonegod

*Street Encounter Round 1*

Jarrith takes cover along a building and summons forth the argent bow of his Faith. The bolt of force strikes true, sizzling through the dead flesh of the zombie. [AC 23 hits, 8 hp]

The priest of the Divinity Within steps forward confidently, and chastises the restless dead for their folly. She picks up her holy symbol, waiting for the foul ones to answer her call. As the zombies begin to pour out from the buildings, she calls thrusts forth her symbol, forcefully calling them to halt. The two nearest to her cower, while the others plod on.[Ready a rebuke attempt]

Two former villagers---a man who would be handsome except for the dead look in his face and his missing jaw, and a homely girl missing an eye and half of her face---are unfazed by Selase's chastising. The girl shambles out of a nearby building and plods over to where Jarrith is hiding. With a hungry groan, her broken nails lash out at the Stalker. Jarrith manages to dodge out of its way, much to its frustration. [I9 moves to K8 misses]

The jawless one, meanwhile, stumbles towards Selase and Daellin, its intent clear. [G5 moves to M6]

It is at this time that the group notice a disguisting site. Just visible through the fog, two giant, white, wormy masses raise their head from the feast on the corpse in the road. They being to squirm down the street at the party, trailing a wet slime from their carapace.

Seeing Jarrith's plight, Marot tries to help his Flamic brother. Another holy bolt sing through the night, but the zombies attack on the Stalker spoil the shot. [AC 8 ranged touch into melee misses]

Suddenly, from the rooftops sweep down a nightmarish vision---two hideous, distorted human heads suspended from leathery wings. With a maddened look in their eyes, they open their mouths an emit a piercing shriek. The fearful scream rattle the party, but the horrifying visions of dark deeds past and tortues to come freeze Selease and Janis in place! [Selase and Janis fail save; paralyzed]

Horrified by the plight of his friends, but undaunted by the fiend's tricks, Khensu lopes forward, drawing a silvery wand. Barking the command word, his wounds slightly close, preparing him for battle. [9 hp healed]

The implaccable elf set sup his shot, aims, and fires three shots at the jawless undead creature. Two of the shots pin-cushion the foe, temporarily distracting it. [AC 16 and 30 hit M6; 12 misses; 17 hp before DR.]

Frozen in her army of shadows, Janis takes cold comfort that they too are stiff, hiding her liability in their midsts.

*Street Encounter Round 2*





J: 21 (15/26 hp, sickened, _spiritual weapon_ 2 rounds, _cat's grace_ 15 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 18 (paralyzed, 3 rebukes left)
Z: 18 (K5: -8 [wounded], M6: -17 [wounded])
M: 16
M: 15
V: 15
K: 11 (35/47 hp)
D: 7
J: 6 (_mirror image_, paralyzed, 30 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: Huge Maggots, S: Selase, V: Flying Heads, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked 9 rounds, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 2.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu (41 hp)*

Sir Khensu will resolutely step between the the screeching, winged heads and Selease (M7). With a low growl, his nose begins to elongate and his chest broadens. His armor creaks as his mass expands, and the paladin brings his greataxe down in a chopping motion, attempting to slice through the flying creature. If he kills it, he will then follow up with a blow to the nearest zombie.

((OOC - shifting. HPs have been adjusted accordingly.))


----------



## DEFCON 1

[sblock=OOC: ]Just fyi... Spiritual Weapon damages like a spell, not a weapon, so despite it being represented by a "piercing weapon", damage reduction has no effect.  At least, that's what I'm getting from the SRD here. ][/sblock]
"This is insane!!!  What is going on around here?!?"

Jarrith directs the glowing longbow around to the homely girl that stands directly in front of him (Move action), and a second arrow of force springs from the bow before the energy of the spell disipates and the bow disappears. (Attack +5 / dam 1d8)

Once the bow fades from existance, Jarrith pulls both silver rapiers from their sheathes (Move action) and takes a small step to the left (K9) to help protect him from more sides.

"Marot!!!  Anything you can do to get Janis or Selase moving again?!?  If not, you better get up here and make sure these things don't head for them while they're stuck!"


----------



## drothgery

Daellin shifts his target to the new creatures, filling the monster at M7 with three arrows (I think these guys are undead, too).


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> Daellin shifts his target to the new creatures, filling the monster at M7 with three arrows (I think these guys are undead, too).




((I wish they were, but I don't have Knowledge (the planes) to say otherwises.))


----------



## stonegod

*Street Encounter Round 2*

"This is insane!!!  What is going on around here?!?"

Jarrith directs the glowing longbow around to the homely zombie that stands directly in front of him, and a second arrow of force springs from the bow. The silver arrow strike true, causing an angry moan from the fiend. [AC 21 hits; 4 hp; 1 round remaining]

As the bow fires, Jarrith pulls both silver rapiers from their sheathes and takes a small step to the left to help protect him from more sides.

"Marot!!!  Anything you can do to get Janis or Selase moving again?!?  If not, you better get up here and make sure these things don't head for them while they're stuck!"

Her muscles taut with supernatural fear, Selase can only watch in horror as a wicked smile comes over the broken fangs of the green-eyed creatures that froze her.

Mindless of the chaos surrounding them, the zombies have only one thought in mind---flesh! The jawless zombie steps forward, and spends its fury on the paralyzed priestess. Its powerful blows rain down, battering Selase; immediately her senses begin to reel as the necromantic infection of the zombie fires her nerves. The homely zombie's flailings miss Jarrith, however. [M6 hits Selase; 5 hp; fails Fort save; sickened; K8 misses Jarrith]

The disgusting worms inch forward with dervish speed, assaulting both Jarrith and Khensu. The wet mandibles cannot find puchase on the Inquisitor, but the one attacking the knight tear at his heels, ripping a horrid gash. The wound burns with the maggot's saliva, but Khensu fights off the stiffening of his muscles. [Khensu hit for 8 hp; Fort save successful]

Marot shakes his head at his brothers words. "These spawn of Khyber will try to poison the helpless! Ware the wounds which do not heal! Crush the spawn of Rajahs!" His face furious, the holy bolts are forgotten, replaces by a fiendish sizzle that colors the growing night its it lurid, purple glow. But the power misses the flying fiend! [AC 8 ranged touch misses]

The flaming green eyes of the fiendish heads bank and fly towards their helpless prey. As the first one flies past Sir Khensu, he strikes it down with backhanded slash, but his momemtum is not sufficient to strike at the vermin at his feet.[AoO AC 28 hits; 7 hp drops V @ M7; AC 14 Cleave misses M @ M7]

The other giggling head using Khenu's distraction to swoop down on the paralyzed Selase. It latches to her face, and plants a disturbing kiss on the frozen cleric's lips. A surge of malevolence burns her mouth, but she manages to fight it off. [AC 8 melee touch hits; Fort save succeeds]

Stepping forward to block in the attackers, Khensu lets fury take him. With a low growl, Khensu embraces the savagery of his ancestors. His nose begins to elongate and his chest broadens. His armor creaks as his mass expands, and the paladin brings his greataxe down in a chopping motion, attempting to slice through the flying creature that just assaulted Selase. But the creature is nimble, and the blow just misses. [AC 11 misses]

Daellin shifts his target to the new creatures, trying to fill it with arrows. Stepping back to avoid attack, he launches his volley. The first arrow pierces the head through and through, and it drops with a wet thud. The other two pincushion the jawless zombie, further wounding it. [AC 23 hits V; 10 hp drop it; AC 23 and 25 hit M6; 24 hp before DR]

Janis fumes at her paralysis while Orwell hisses angrily at the mists.

*Street Encounter Round 3*




J: 21 (15/26 hp, sickened, _spiritual weapon_ 1 round, _cat's grace_ 15 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 18 (31/36 hp, paralyzed, sickened, 3 rebukes left)
Z: 18 (K5: -8 [moderately wounded], K8: -3 [barely wounded], M6: -41 [wounded])
M: 16
M: 15
K: 11 (33/53 hp)
D: 7
J: 6 (paralyzed, _mirror image_ 29 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: Huge Maggots, S: Selase, V: Flying Heads, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked 8 rounds, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 3.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin tries to finish off the zombie at M6, shifting his target to the maggots if succeeds before firing a third arrow.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu (33/53 hp, smite evil used)*

Sir Khensu raises his axe above his head and it begins to glow with a silvery flame. He brings it down upon the maggot attempting to latch onto Janis. 

"Protect my brother, Luminous!" The shifter calls out as he battles the creatures, and his celestial warhorse charges forward, attempting to trample the maggot threatening Jarrith.

[sblock=OOC]Using smite evil + silver smite. Here's to hoping the maggot-creatures are evil.   If I kill it, then I'm going to cleave into the other maggot.

I'm assuming my mount will follow basic instructions. If not - if I need to spend an action commanding it or somesuch - I'll edit it out.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Marot!  Make sure these things don't-- aw hells!"  Jarrith was about to make mention of Marot protecting Selase again, but it proved too late as the creatures sprung to attack the defenseless woman.  With chaos around him, he doubles his efforts.  Realizing that his longbow had not yet disappeared, (OOC: Heh heh... I forgot that I had +1 to my caster level from the prestige class and thus it lasted 3 rounds) he keeps it focused on the homely young girl and it takes it's final shot.  (+5 / 1d8)

Jarrith glances down at the maggot by his ankles and tries to recall the teachings of his elders within the temple back in Thrane.  Is this thing a creature of negative energy?  Damn, he should have studied more!  (Knowledge Religion check: +0 to see if the maggot is classified as undead)

"Sir Khensu!  Gimme a spin!"  This odd non-sequitar in the midst of battle comes as a bit of a surprise, until one realizes that the maggot creature lays between the Inquisitor and the Stalker.  With a spin of the greataxe, Sir Khensu distracts the maggot on the opposite side just enough to allow Jarrith to find a more painful purchase into the creature's anatomy. (Flanking bonus +2 / +2d6 sneak attack damage if maggot is not undead)

[sblock=OOC: ]I really couldn't get from the SRD whether or not the Spiritual Weapon attacking in subsequent rounds took a standard action to direct or was a free action as it attacked on it's own (and thus allowed Jarrith to attack with his rapiers in addition to the Spiritual Weapon attack).

If the Spiritual Weapon attack does not take up Jarrith's Standard action for the round, he will attack with both rapiers at the maggot creature, giving him a total of +7/+7 to hit (+3 BAB, +2 DEX, +2 _Cat's Grace_, +2 _flanking_, -2 _sickened_) and 1d6+2/1d6+1 damage (possibly with an additional +2d6 sneak attack bonus damage on both attacks if the maggot is not undead).  If he figures out whether the maggot _IS_ undead (either from the Knowledge Religion check or if he can tell that his sneak attack didn't work), he will use the knowledge in the following round to either use his Sacred Vengeance or Grave Strike abilities - but we can worry about that when Round 3 comes.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

*Street Encounter Round 3*

With a final shot, the holy embodiment of the flame pierces the homely zombie. It cries out with an airy moan. The silver bow then fades away with a bright flash. [AC 20 hits; 6 hp]

Cursing his inability to remember any of his academic training, Jarrith tries to finish off the engorged worm before it gets him. One of his rapier scores a blow, and the bile flowing from the wound confirms it is still alive. [Untrained knowledge check cannot succeed; AC 20 hits; 6 hp]

Selase shakes herself free from the paralysis of the Khyber spawn, and retches immediately into the street. Surrounded by enemies, she pulls out her pulsing red dagger and slashes at the dire maggot at her feet. The cut spews black blood! [AC 17 hits; 5 hp]

The standing zombies continue their assault. Though she had not let her guard down, Selase's defenses are insufficient from stopping the jawless zombie's slam. Already sickened, the blow makes her head spin even more. [7 hp damage] The homely's zombies attacks, however, remain ineffectual.

The maggot at the priestess' feet attacks her mindlessly, and with ease finds an exposed piece of flesh. As its teeth tear into her, Selase feels its saliva numb the leg. She is able to fight it off, however. The massive wound almost hobbles her. [Critical hit; 11 hp; Fort save succeeds] The other maggot uses the distraction of Jarrith's sickness to savagely bite into his skin; the Stalker too fights off the numbness. [9 hp; Fort save succeeds]

Blood boiling at the presence of the fiend-tainted, Marot roars at the wound to his Flamic brother and fires a volley of dark-purple energy at the maggot at Jarrith's feet. However, the power goes terribly wide, and vanishes into the mists. [Natural 1 misses]

Sir Khensu raises his axe above his head and it begins to glow with a silvery flame. He brings it down upon the maggot  the cruelly wounded Selase. The blade manages to catch the squirming thing, but the silver light is quickly extinguished---there is no conscious malice here. More black blood splatters the combatants, but the worm still lives. [Target not evil; smite attempt wated; AC 16 hits; 9 hp]

"Protect my brother, Luminous!" The shifter calls out as he battles the creatures, and his celestial warhorse charges forward, attempting to trample the maggot threatening Jarrith. It clips the worm, causing it to writhe in pain! [AC 29 hits; 5 hp]

Daellin continues his hail of arrows. His first two arrows cannot find purchase as the creature assails Selase, but the last strikes true, ripping a sizable chunk out of its shoulder. [AC 13 and 15 miss target in melee; AC 20 hits; 11 hp before DR]

Freed from her paralysis, Janis strides forwards angrily. With a quick gesture and a flick of the wrist, she sends another globule of acid at the jawless zombie. The acid engulfs the corpse, and the sickly smell of rendered flesh feels the air. When the acrid steam clears, most of the jawless zombie has been eaten away! [AC 18 ranged touch hits target in melee; 14 damage]

*Street Encounter Round 4*




J: 21 (6/26 hp, sickened,  _cat's grace_ 14 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 18 (13/36 hp, sickened, 3 rebukes left)
Z: 18 (K5: -8 [moderately wounded], K8: -9 [moderately wounded], M6: -67 [severely wounded])
M: 16 (M7: -12 hp [moderately wounded], L8: -11 hp [moderately wounded])
M: 15
K: 11 (33/53 hp)
D: 7
J: 6 (_mirror image_ 28 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: Huge Maggots, S: Selase, V: Flying Heads, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked 7 rounds, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 4.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin continues shooting at the zombie at M6, moving his target to the maggot-creature at M7 if he finishes it off.


----------



## James Heard

Finally free of her bonds, Janis blasts the zombie cowering within the doorway with a bolt of electricity.

OOC: Stormbolt, M10


----------



## DEFCON 1

With the zombie and the maggot taking bites out of him, Jarrith realizes that he can't stand up to much more of this assault.  With his sword up to parry any incoming blows, he prays to the Flame to bring him health.  (Casting defensively: Drop Divine Favor / Spontaneously cast Cure Light Wounds on self.)


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu (33/53 hp, 3rd round of shifting)*

Sir Khensu growls as he tightens his grip upon his greataxe and brings it down upon the maggot threatening Selase.

[sblock=OOC]Power Attack -2, if I kill it, I'm going to cleave into the maggot attacking Jarrith.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

*Street Encounter Round 4*

With the zombie and the maggot taking bites out of him, Jarrith realizes that he can't stand up to much more of this assault. Dropping one rapier while keeping the other  up to parry any incoming blows, he prays to the Flame to bring him health. However, a bout of dizziness fouls his concentration, and the spell is wasted. [Drop rapier to cast; Concentration check fails]

Seeing the weakening of the worm at her feet, Selase stabs at it again, though a bit defensively. The sickness weakens the blow, yet the nick draws blood. [Fighting Defensively; AC 17 hits; 1 hp]

The jawless zombie lunges for Selase, but she is able to beat away the blow from the tattered foe. The same cannot be said for Jarrith---the ugly zombie batters at his face and head, tearing away the flesh. It is too much for the hapless Inquisitor, who collapses to the ground. [10 hp damage; Jarrith is dying.] 

The worm at Selase's feet twists ineffectually, too weak to fight. However, the one in behind Khensu, seeing Jarrith fall, nips at the knight's feet. But the effort is pathetic, and fails to even get close to the paladin.

Enraged by the fall of his Flamic brother, Marrot drives his horse forward for a clear shot around Luminous. The bolt finds it mark, and its whine of pain echos in the street. [AC 15 ranged touch into melee hits; 8 damage]

Sir Khensu growls as he tightens his grip upon his greataxe and brings it down upon the maggot threatening Selase. Driven by the fall of his comrade, the blow obliterates the maggot, spraying bile everywhere. [Critical hit; 39 hp; target drops] His swing is so strong that as it cleaves the maggot behind him in twain, bits of it splatter throughout the alleyway, leaving no recognizable trace. [Critical hit; 60 hp; target drops]

Khenu's celestial steed steps forward and rears at the vile undead. Its hooves pummel the zombie, though the dead flesh renders them largely ineffectual. [AC 22, 17 hooves hit; 14 damage before DR; AC 12 bite misses]

Arrows continue to fly from Daellin like the wind. The first strikes the seared jawless one in the jaw, causing it to finally succumb to its wounds. [AC 20 ranged into melee hits; 8 damage before DR] The last two, fired after a slight adjustment, find their mark in the homely zombie, which flails away at the distraction. [AC 19, 18 ranged hit target in melee; 24 hp before DR]

Finally free of her bonds, Janis blasts the zombie cowering within the doorway with a bolt of electricity. The scent of charred flesh fills the air. [7 hp]

*Street Encounter Round 5*




J: 21 (-4/26 hp, dying, sickened,  _cat's grace_ 13 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 18 (13/36 hp, sickened, 3 rebukes left)
Z: 18 (K5: -8 [moderately wounded], K8: -47 [severely wounded], M6: -75 [dead], M10: -7 hp [lightly wounded])
M: 16 (M7: -53 hp [dead], L8: -79 hp [very dead])
M: 15
K: 11 (33/53 hp, 2 rnds shifting)
D: 7
J: 6 (_mirror image_ 27 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: Huge Maggots, S: Selase, V: Flying Heads, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked 6 rounds, Silver: Dying, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 5.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral (33/53 hps, 3rd round of shifting)*

Sir Khensu moves around Luminous and with a word, activates his wand of curing as he tries to keep his Flamer brother from dying.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin attempts to destroy the zombie facing Jarrith before it can finish his friend off.

OOC: Move to M6, use manyshot at the zombie at K8.


----------



## James Heard

Seemingly unmoved by her companions miladies, Janis tosses another stormbolt after the other.


----------



## stonegod

*Street Encounter Round 5*

Jarrith's lifeblood continues to seep from his wounds. [Stabilization fails]

Realizing that one cannot help others if oneself is not helped first, Selase concentrates on the Divine Within to bring forth its healing power. The warm flush of its suffuses her. [Lose _delay poison_ for _cure moderate wounds_; 15 hp healed]

Confused by the hail of arrows and the ferocity of the the horse in front of it, the homely zombie attempts to batter Luminous. The blow is erratic, and none hit.

Marot flings another holy bolt at the zombie that fell Jarrith, but his aim is off and wanders harmlessly into the night. [Natural 1 misses]

Sir Khensu moves around Luminous and with a word, activates his wand of curing as he tries to keep his Flamer brother from dying. The silver glow infuses the Inquistor, but it is not enough to restore him to wakefulness. [3 hp; stablized]

Luminous continues to assault the homely zombie, but only its bite finds purchase. [AC 14, 11 hooves miss; AC 23 bite hits; 3 hp]

Daellin attempts to destroy the zombie facing Jarrith before it can finish his friend off. The simultaneously launched shafts embed themselves in the dead flesh of the thigh, knocking her off balance. [AC 19 ranged into melee hits; 16 hp before DR]

Seemingly unmoved by her companions miladies, Janis tosses another stormbolt after the other. More flesh crackles away from the cowering zombie. [6 hp]

*Street Encounter Round 6*





J: 21 (-2/26 hp, unconscious, sickened,  _cat's grace_ 13 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 18 (28/36 hp, sickened, 3 rebukes left)
Z: 18 (K5: -8 [moderately wounded], K8: -76 [severely wounded], M6: -75 [dead], M10: -13 hp [moderately wounded])
M: 16 (M7: -53 hp [dead], L8: -79 hp [very dead])
M: 15
K: 11 (33/53 hp, 1 rnds shifting)
h: 11
D: 7
J: 6 (_mirror image_ 26 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: Huge Maggots, S: Selase, V: Flying Heads, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked 5 rounds, White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 6.


----------



## James Heard

Frustrated by the power exhibited by her mighty stormbolts, Janis decides to throw another at the same target.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Daellin attempts to destroy the zombie facing Jarrith before it can finish his friend off. The simultaneously launched shafts embed themselves in the dead flesh of the thigh, knocking her off balance. [AC 19 ranged into melee hits; 16 hp before DR]




OOC: Daellin has Percise Shot; he does not take a penalty for firing into melee. Also note Point-Blank Shot for any shots at a range under 30'. Also, there appear to be two 'M' columns on the map; I meant for Daellin to be in the left-hand one.

Frustrated that the creature continues to stand, the elf archer shoot another three arrows into it. (OOC: Full attack the zombie at K8.)


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu will continue to heal his comrade, pressing the wand in his hand against Jarrith's chest.


----------



## stonegod

*Street Encounter Round 6*

Not wanting to spoil Daellin's shot, Selase stays back with the horses and Janis. Instead, she puts up her shield and draws her crossbow, preparing an attack.

The homely zombie slams Khensu's attacking mount, battering it about the head and chest. The horse shudders a moment, but does not seem otherwise affected by the blow. [10 hp, Fort save succeeds]

Marot calls on his powers to strike the homely one, and the holy blast zips over Khensu's shoulder to engulf it. It collapses in a husk. [AC 15 ranged touch through cover into melee hits; 13 hp] 

Sir Khensu will continue to heal his comrade, pressing the wand in his hand against Jarrith's chest. With mounting horror, he realizes that Jarrith's flesh had been quickly turning a deadened gray, but the healing power manages to restore the Stalker to wakefulness. [4 hp healed; Jarrith at 2 hp; prone]

Khensu's more bestial features fade; he feels slightly weakened by the passing. [Shifting ends; 26/47 hp]

Seeing that the homely zombie has dropped, Daellin focuses on the on cowering in the doorway. Two of them hit home, wounding it further. [AC 28, 22 hit; Natural 1 misses; 24 hp before DR]

Frustrated by the power exhibited by her mighty stormbolts, Janis decides to throw another at the same target. Her anger is seen as the further burning of the zombie, which has little of its form left. [10 hp]

*Street Encounter Round 7*




J: 21 (2/26 hp, prone, sickened,  _cat's grace_ 11 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 18 (28/36 hp, sickened, 3 rebukes left)
Z: 18 (K5: -8 [moderately wounded], K8: -89 [dead], M6: -75 [dead], M10: -47 hp [severely wounded])
M: 16 (M7: -53 hp [dead], L8: -79 hp [very dead])
M: 15
K: 11 (26/47 hp)
h: 11 (34/44 hp)
D: 7
J: 6 (_mirror image_ 25 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: Huge Maggots, S: Selase, V: Flying Heads, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked 4 rounds, White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 7.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu (26/47 hp)*

"Jarrith, can you heal yourself?" The shifter's features return to normal as he straightens up from crouching over his fellow Flamer. If the answer is in the affirmative, Khensu will slip past Luminous and move up to the cowering zombie in the intersection (K5) and attack it. If Jarrith is unable to heal himself, Sir Khensu will continue to apply his wand.


----------



## James Heard

With a toss of her hair, Janis bares her teeth and plies her target with yet another bolt of lightning.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu said:
			
		

> "Jarrith, can you heal yourself?"



As the haze of darkness breaks and Jarrith's eyes slowly open, he hears the voice of his Brother above him.  The pain in his body is excrutiating, and he can feel the burning disease travelling through every muscle and vein.  Suddenly, the sounds of battle come into focus, and Jarrith realizes there is still some fighting to be done.  "I'm fine... yes... you go..." he croaks out through a constricted throat.  He then watches as his Lumin Brother rushes off to join another battle.

Frustrated that his concentration broke as he attempted to heal himself last time, he takes extra-special care to make sure every syllable and every hand motion is correct when he casts his spell again.  (Lose Deific Vengeance / Spontaneously cast Cure Moderate Wounds on self)


----------



## stonegod

*Street Encounter Round 7*

Frustrated that his concentration broke as he attempted to heal himself last time, he takes extra-special care to make sure every syllable and every hand motion is correct when he casts his spell again. He also stands. The warmth of the spell infuses his body, and while he still feels the sickness, he feels better prepared. [12 hp]

It is also during this time that Jarrith notices the fading grey tone to his flesh. That was not there before he fell. 

Selase calls out, "The power that holds back the undead will wane soon!" At the same time, she fires a bolt at the one cowering in the doorway. The bolt finds it mark, but the unsteadiness of Selase's hold and the deadness of its flesh weaken the blow. [AC 18 hits; 6 hp before DR]

The remaining zombies, held by Selase's Power Within, continue to cower.

Marot dismounts and stalks towards the zombie behind the corner, power gathering around him.

Seeing Jarrith tend to his wounds, Khensu stalks the zombie behind the corner. But the haunting image of his friend's unnaturally deadened flesh distracts him, and he misses. [AC 11 misses]

Daellin continues his volley. This first hits cleanly and drops the zombie at the doorway. He then quickly dashes down the street to get a clear shot at the one at the corner. [AC 23 hits; 12 hp before DR; target drops]

Irked by the elf's interference, the army of Jani storm forward. With a toss of her hair, Janis bares her teeth and plies the cowering zombie with another bolt. She is rewarded by a satisfying sizzle as a good portion of flesh is stripped off. [14 hp]

*Street Encounter Round 8*




J: 21 (14/26 hp, sickened,  _cat's grace_ 10 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
S: 18 (28/36 hp, sickened, 3 rebukes left)
Z: 18 (K5: -22 [severely wounded], K8: -89 [dead], M6: -75 [dead], M10: -65 hp [dead])
M: 16 (M7: -53 hp [dead], L8: -79 hp [very dead])
M: 15
K: 11 (26/47 hp)
h: 11 (34/44 hp)
D: 7
J: 6 (_mirror image_ 24 rounds)

Map Key: D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: Huge Maggots, S: Selase, V: Flying Heads, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Red Border: Rebuked 3 rounds, White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 8.


----------



## James Heard

Janis continues, as always, to lay waste to the undead with her stormbolts.


----------



## stonegod

Lets finish this off.

*Street Encounter Round 8*

The last zombie had no chance. Under the combined assault of Janis' fury, Khensu and Marot's faith, and Daellin's dedication, it quickly fell.

*End of Combat*

Corpses of their foes strewn about, sickness pumping through the veins of two of them, the Thaloist Six paused to catch their breath and determine their next course of action.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Jarrith? Your wounds!" Sir Khensu moves over to Jarrith and kneels, examining the strange discolorations around his injuries. "Have any of you ever seen anything like this?"


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Jarrith? Your wounds!" Sir Khensu moves over to Jarrith and kneels, examining the strange discolorations around his injuries. "Have any of you ever seen anything like this?"



The odd grey tone that was so strong moments ago has now faded. Jarrith is a bit flushed from the sickness and his exertion, but that is all. 

Selase shakes her had at Khensu's question. "I have not heard of nor seen a disease like this. But, if what you say is true, it seems to accelerate as the body becomes weaker---with the Divinity Within weakened, it finds easier prey." She looks pensive a moment. "Best not to test that theory."


----------



## GwydapLlew

"How...odd." Khensu carefully cleans the gore from his axe. He looks over Luminous and examines the horse's wounds as well. The shifter looks to the others carefully before taking Luminous's reins and preparing to continue down the main road.

"I think it would be best if we are all on our guard from this point forward. Flying demons, giant maggots, and incredibly tough zombies - something is amiss here."


----------



## stonegod

As darkness finally falls, Selase empowers her shield with light. In the wan glow, the mists seem even more foreboding.

OOC: Areas to explore: West into the heart of town (the direction you were traveling), North at the road branch, various boarded up or not buildings. There is also the corpse you first noted in the middle of the intersection.


----------



## DEFCON 1

He looks down at the odd grey discoloration of his skin, and begins rubbing his left arm with his right hand in order to do... something?  He doesn't know what will happen, but he does it anyway... like he's trying to get blood flowing through his veins better or something.  The shifter comes over and says "Have any of you ever seen anything like this?"  Jarrith shakes his head, then tries to take a few tentative steps to his feet.

"It's like... like... my body is rotting from within."  He looks down concernedly again and sees that thankfully his color is returning to it's normal color.  He takes a loud sigh of relief, then begins flexing his fingers.  "These dead infect us all.  A few more seconds and I think I might have become one of them."  He walks over to his Lumin Brother and puts his hand on the big shifter's shoulder.  "Promise me that if I die, you destroy my body utterly.  I do not want to rise again as one of these foul things.  My soul should rejoin the Flame."

He picks up his rapiers and cleans them off, then resheaths them on his belt.  Glancing in all three directions, he nods to the west in the direction they were travelling.  "We still should continue into town to see if we can find this Burgomaster.  Or at the very least, see if we can find anyone who is still alive or at least an inn of some type so we can rest unhindered for the night."


----------



## James Heard

"I think I could learn to like it here. Plenty to do, interesting weather, and even the dead crawl out of their graves to welcome you."

"Shall we see what other exciting and interesting scenes the town has to offer? Perhaps some necromancer has found his way to a slaughterhouse, or an orphanage? I've always wondered, myself, how a creature made entirely of the corpses of circus clowns stitched together might perform as, and if they would naturally attract undead monkeys to turn the cranks of tiny organs," Janis mused with flushed excitement.


----------



## James Heard

> "Promise me that if I die, you destroy my body utterly. I do not want to rise again as one of these foul things. My soul should rejoin the Flame."




"Don't worry Jarrith, if it comes to that I'll see that not even _ashes _remain to pepper a curry rather than allow you to be disloyal upon your death."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu nods solemnly to Jarrith, ignoring Janis' pointed comments. He walks forward, Luminous' reins in one hand, and looks down at the body in the middle of the road. After the last few minutes, the shifter would not be surprised if the body animated and began attacking...


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "Don't worry Jarrith, if it comes to that I'll see that not even _ashes _remain to pepper a curry rather than allow you to be disloyal upon your death."



Jarrith glances over at Janis and gives her a smirk.  "I'm more afraid of you trying to ravage my body sexually after I'm dead, my dear.  After all, I'd be your perfect man... body still wiggling, but unable to talk back."  He then throws a mock look of seriousness to Sir Khensu.  "Promise me that if I die, you destroy my body utterly. I do not want to rise again as one of these foul things, only to have Janis go hog wild on my still-quivering corpse."

He chuckles to himself and gathers his things to go.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sir Khensu nods solemnly to Jarrith, ignoring Janis' pointed comments. He walks forward, Luminous' reins in one hand, and looks down at the body in the middle of the road. After the last few minutes, the shifter would not be surprised if the body animated and began attacking...



At a quick glance, Khensu can tell that the body seems to have been torn and beaten at, most likely by those the Six recently put down. However, its flesh shows no unusual greyness and just appears to be the normal stillness of death.


----------



## James Heard

"Not interested," Janis says, horrified at the brutish and vain turn of the conversation, "Not ever."

Janis cocks her head at him.

" You should probably try to get out more. That kind of talk might have worked on your brothers at the order, but I assure you that it's creepier than the zombies and maggots to _me_," she explains.

"You're _not _my type," she finishes, " And if you ever _concluded _that I was somehow interested, then I must disavow you of that notion entirely."

Janis makes a sour face, obviously feeling ill at the idea of letting the superstitious worshipers of the Flame ogle and entertain notions of her. _Yuck!_

Janis shudders, more disturbed by the lame advances of her companions than the zombies.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> You're _not _my type.  And if you ever _concluded _that I was somehow interested, then I must disavow you of that notion entirely."



Jarrith laughs as he's finally gotten Janis to show some genuine emotion, rather than her standard cold, stand-offish, chiding self.  "Now, now, my dear... is that any way to talk?  I just figured that since you usually show us nothing but your cold demeanor and have nothing to say but veiled insults hurled at the rest of us... that maybe you were just being shy."  He smiles as warmly as he can to the wizard.  "You needn't worry... we'll just keep this sexual tension on low and bubbling quietly underneath.  Unless of course your disdain for every other member of this party makes you unable to keep your flippant remarks to yourself."


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Jarrith," the shifter speaks softly but sternly as he stands over the corpse in the street. "It is unbecoming of you to mock Janis thusly. She has always kept herself apart, just as you always make light in times of seriousness. Let her be."

Sir Khensu's eyes close while he offers a short prayer for the departed. _If we had the time, flame would cleanse this town._

"Selase, Jarrith. Please heal our wounds so that we can continue on to the middle of town."

_Edit:_ Khensu reaches into the rucksack at his hip and pulls out an iron baton that glows with a silvery light. The shifter kneels and tucks the _continual torch_ into his boot, ensuring that it will not hamper his movement.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu said:
			
		

> "Jarrith, it is unbecoming of you to mock Janis thusly. She has always kept herself apart, just as you always make light in times of seriousness. Let her be."



The stalker opens his mouth as though to say something else... but then he closes it and looks at the paladin.  He glances over at Janis, then glances back to Sir Khensu, then back over to Janis.  Feeling her icy state, Jarrith goes a bit red and bows his head.  "All right.  You're right."  He looks up at Sir Khensu and shrugs.  "When you're right, you're right.  And you... you're always right."  Jarrith glances to the others and then points his thumb at Sir Khensu.  "This is why he's a paladinic Inquistor and I'm just a Stalker.  He's the graceful one, and I'm more of a lout."

He turns back to the wizardess and in a tone of genuine seriousness that he usually reserves for Silver Flame prayers and such, he says "My apologies, my Lady.  I was brutish and churlish and you didn't deserve it.  I will leave you be."   He nods to her once, then turns back to the group.  "Who is hurt?  I do not have much by the way of spell power left, but I will help they who need it."


----------



## stonegod

A quick glance from Jarrith shows that only Sir Khensu, Selase, and himself have been harmed. Khensu's are quite severe as are his owns, while Selase's are more moderate.

Selase touches Khensu and a red glow infuses his veins which are temporarily clearly seen. His wounds close significantly. [Lose _blindness/deafness_ to cast _cure serious_; 19 hp healed for 45/47 hp]

"I have limited healing left, aside from my wand."


----------



## drothgery

Daellin, who never really understood the fast-paced interplay of human relationships, and who was still mourning the wife he lost with Cyre, said nothing during the exchange between Jarrith and Janis.

"I think I have another one of those in my pack somewhere,"  The elf mentions, after Selase mentions her _wand of cure light wounds_.


----------



## James Heard

Nodding coolly, Janis seemingly accepts the paladin's apology wordlessly... or ignores it, depending on your take of the mage's mood.

"Cyran know-how has protected me once again this day, " the multiple images of Janis say in disconcerting fashion at Khensu's question, the vexing images of the multicolored snake at her throat making circular bobbing motions as it hisses in agreement that threaten to make any sane person feel as if they were trapped in a funhouse.

While the others tend their wounds, she makes her way to the rear again and the many faces of Janis gently stroke the unflattering pelt of her mount, Edi.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith reaches for the tender areas of his abdomen where he's been savagely attacked, and gently feels the wounds.  He throws a look to both Selase and Daellin.  "I'd be happy to take some of your wand's healing if you'll give it.  What little divine power I have left I'd like to save to allow me a better chance of doing substantive damage to these undead monstrosities."

OOC:  He has only two Grave Strike spells remaining besides his domain spells, and would like to save them if possible to allow him to sneak attack any more of these undead creatures.


----------



## drothgery

"This should help, then." Daellin says, fishing the _wand of cure light wounds_ out of his pack, and tapping Jarrith with it.


----------



## stonegod

A tap from Daellin's wand and one from Selase's restores Jarrith's health, and another assists Selase.

Wounds tended, the Six decided what to do next. Examine the bodies? Any of the nearby buildings? Or press on as per Sir Khensu's suggestion?

OOC: That's two charges total for Selase's wand.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Thank you both."   Jarrith looks down at the body that Sir Khensu's already examined, then turns to the shifter.  "Did you find anything on this unfortunate soul?  Identification papers or such?  The fact that he has not turned into one of these creatures is interesting.  Selase?  Would you happen to be able to recognize what he might have died from?"

He walks over to the body and looks at it more closely, including looking at it's tongue to see if it's turned black like his own has.  "I know this might seem a bit gruesome... but perhaps... if the body is still fresh... we should take it with us?  At the very least, we can protect it so that it doesn't rise.  And if the Flame is with us... we might even luck out and find a Jorasco healer in town still alive that might be able to identify why this person hasn't risen from the dead or succumb to the disease.  That kind of knowledge would be most useful, plus perhaps allow us to create some sort of antidote."

He stands back up and looks at the group.  "And if not... we should get moving into town."


----------



## stonegod

[Jarrith Searches the body (Khensu has only looked at it visually); Selease makes a Heal check.]

Jarrith and Selase turn over the body so it is face up. The man is plain looking, and died with a look of stark horror on his face, but Selase confirms that there is no sign of the disease that infects the town. He was obviously killed by the zombies, and the maggots had begun to feast on his legs, but otherwise the body is intact. Selase can find no immediate reason why he was not infected from her inspection.

After turning the body over, Jarrith quickly spots a silver charm in the shape of a maple leaf hanging from the man's neck. A search of his pockets also turns up some rudimentary identification papers. They bare no Sivis mark or other official marking, but the block letters (notarized by 'Burgomaster Indirovich') identify the corpse as 'Viktor Litmunova,' a carpenter.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Viktor Litmunova.  Huh.  Well, at strange as it is to say... he's one of the lucky ones.  Still human, still dead.  No idea why he wasn't infected."   He takes the silver charm and inspects it, wondering if the maple leaf had any signifigance as a union or trade symbol.  He lifts it up and shows it to the folks.  "Anyone recognize this?  It's probably just a pretty trinket, but it might be a symbol of something.  He's a carpenter... maybe a union group perhaps?"

Taking the charm and the papers, he stands up and dusts himself off.  "Well, I for one am not going to let this man's body get mauled out here in the street.  For now, I think I'll put it inside one of these buildings and lock the door so no more of these maggots can get at it hopefully.  Brother, can you help me lift him?"

Jarrith goes to one of the closed doors in the street that is locked but hopefully not boarded up (F9, M5, M9 perhaps?) and picks the lock to get it open.  He will then pick up Viktor's body (with Sir Khensu's help if he gives it) and place it inside said building.  A small prayer will be said over the body, then Jarrith will re-lock the door upon exiting.


----------



## GwydapLlew

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (religion) or Knowledge (nobility & royalty) on the silver charm?[/sblock]

Sir Khensu will nod and assist Jarrith in moving the body. He joins his priestly brother in giving last rites before sealing the house and preparing to move deeper into the town.


----------



## stonegod

No one in the group recognizes the leaf as having any particular significance other than a sign of nature.

As Jarrith and Khensu begin to pick up the body, Daellin is notices something on the wind. Until moments before, there was a light rhythmic thumping that the elf just considered a distant sign banging somewhere---but he just clearly made out a loud *crack* and the sound of moans and swords clashing somewhere to the west!


----------



## drothgery

Daellin tells the others what his elvish ears percieved, even with the sure knowledge that Jarrith and Khensu would be all for charging headlong into yet more danger.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith and Khensu are carrying the body over to the building to store and protect it, Daellin passes on the info about the fight in the distance.  The stalker immediately looks into his brother's eyes, and the two of them need not even speak what the other is thinking.

"Give us a minute to drop Litmunova down, and then we'll go.  If there's someone actually alive in town, then we need to find that person."

Once the two of them are able to lay the body down someplace safe and Jarrith can lock the door behind them, he immediately tries to locate the sounds of battle and then hustle off in that direction.


----------



## GwydapLlew

_Flame protect us, what have we gotten into?_ Sir Khensu nods at Daellin's words. "We need to find _someon_ in this town that has not been corrupted yet. I would suggest bows ready and attack from a distance this time. Are we all in agreement?"


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith pockets the unusual charm [DEFCON: Please note], and he and Khensu try to quickly find a place to place the carpenter's corpse. One of the less broken-into buildings is found. The place is not ideal, but would have to work for now.

With that business done, the group hustles towards the sound of combat. Clutching ranged weaponry, they advance into the darkened fog. The battle sounds draw closer until the mist parts and Selase's wan light illuminates the scene of battle in what appears to be the center of town.

Rough barricades block most of the access to the town square; however, the eastern barricade has been breached, and zombies are swarming through the opening. A woman in half-plate armor valiantly fights the zombies, but she is heavily outnumbered. In the shadows, the party counts seven undead swarming the warrior, while Daellin and Khensu's sharper eyes pick out another pair of zombies---one strangely covered in dirt---also approaching.

*Town Square Round 1*





K: 22 (45/47 hp)
J: 18 (sickened,  _cat's grace_ 3 rounds, 4 turns checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 17 rounds)
Z: 14
M: 13
D: 12
E: 10
A: 6
S: 5 (35/36 hp, sickened, 3 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened.


Please indicate your actions for round 1.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin lets another three arrows fly, aiming for one of the zombies in melee with the armored woman (full attack L7, unless someone gets in the way).


----------



## DEFCON 1

With this many zombies in the area, Jarrith knows they'd be overrun without giving themselves more time.  He immediately raises his Silver Flame symbol on the pommels of both swords and once again calls upon the Voice to protect them.  "By all that is holy, move away you creatures of Mabar!" (Turn Undead attempt)


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu will fire his longbow at the nearest zombie, then drop his longbow and draw his greataxe. 

((OOC - I have my _continual torch_ out as well; it's tucked in my boot to provide some illumination.))


----------



## James Heard

Janis smacks her forehead in resignation, then tosses a bit of steaming magical acid at one of the nearest zombies.


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 1*

Sir Khensu aims his longbow, and it is as if the Flame itself guides his arm as the arrow files true. The blow would have dropped a living foe, but the deadened flesh is less affected. [AC 27 hits O9; 11 hp before DR] He then draws his greataxe, bracing for conflict.

Jarrith calls upon the might of the Flame to repel the massing undead. However, the energies he calls up are weak, and not a single foe turns to flee. [HD 4 turn check cannot affect targets]

Taking her frustration out on the dead, Janis lobs an acidic glob at a zombie young teen with skin so pale her black veins can be seen. The Templar's massive form spoils her shot, however. [AC 6 ranged touch misses target with cover]

The zombies swarm around the mass of warm bodies, compelled by some unknowable need to rend and maim. In the shadows of the light, the party notices the warrior suffer grievously under their blows. [Severely wounded]

The Six have their own troubles as the other undead mob Sir Khensu. The young zombie and a man more like a wall of dead flesh both land solid blows. [13 hp damage] At the same time, a stooped former grandfather with a limp pushes through the others to try to savage Khensu. Khensu  takes advantage its distraction and slices a wide gash, just enough to foil its slam. [AoO by Khensu, AC 19 hits, 15 hp] Jarrith's sickness prevents him from assisting his Flame brother. [AoO by Jarrith, AC 15 misses]

Marot's holy power flies past Jarrith and Khensu's ears, but flies wide of his intended mark. [AC 3 ranged touch against covered target in melee misses]

Stepping back to minimize the threat to himself, the elf ranger raises his bow to down his hated foes. Daellin barely manages to dodge the swipe by the elder zombie, and quickly buries two shaft in its dead flesh. [5' step to R8; AC 25, 20 hit; AC 15 misses; 26 hp before DR]

The dirt encrusted zombie barrels towards the lone warrior, moving with alacrity not found in the plodders the Six have previously encountered. Its attack, however, are clumsy, at it fails to strike her. However, the warrior is now almost surrounded.

The warrior waves her shield warily at her foes, calling for "The Light" to ward her. At the same time, she touches her sternum with her bladed hand. A warm glow infuses her, and she seems invigorated. [Now moderately wounded]

Selase calls upon her inner power once gain, attempting to cow the undead before her. The teen and elderly zombies cringe at her rebuke, but the others are unfazed. [15 HD of undead turned]

*Town Square Round 2*




K: 22 (32/47 hp)
J: 18 (sickened,  _cat's grace_ 2 rounds, 3 turns checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 16 rounds)
Z: 14 (P9: -11 [lightly wounded], Q8: -41 [severely wounded])
M: 13
D: 12
E: 10
A: 6 [moderately wounded]
S: 5 (35/36 hp, sickened, 2 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (10 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened.


Please indicate your actions for round 2.


----------



## James Heard

Releasing the complex Cyran formulas derived from the Draconic Prophesies that allow her to hold multiple magics within her with but a single memorization, Janis calls upon the elements of fire to do her bidding against the massed zombies surrounding the warrior. However practical, the components of the spell leave her frowning afterwards as she watches the bead of fire alight the area.

OOC: Using her 3rd level open slot to cast _Fireball_, centered on the warrior. 6d6 fire DC 18 reflex for half.


----------



## drothgery

(Daellin's actions will depend on the result of Janis' fireball.)


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu slashes at the already-wounded zombie, putting as much force as possible behind it in hopes of killing off the grandfatherly zombie quickly.

((OOC - Full power attack on the one I AoO'd last round. I'll cleave into the most wounded one if I drop him.))


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith sees the anger within his Flame Brother come out with a huge swing of the greataxe to the two zombies that had just begun to cower from Selase.  Knowing that the others of the Six could take care of the zombies in front of them (and not yet knowing of the blast of fire Janis was about to drop down upon the further group shortly)... Jarrith decides to come to the aid of the warrior surrounded in back.  "Enemy of an enemy is a friend" and all that.

He quickly tries his best to tumble and dodge the zombies up front to move on past them all to get into a flanking position with the female warrior (Move Action to M7 / Tumble check to avoid AoOs).  He then decides to exchange the divine power within him that drives undead away to instead use it to empower his attack with a holy might.  He rears back with his magical rapier and thrusts it into the zombie being flanked (Attack action on L7: flanking bonus to hit +2 / Free Action to use Sacred Vengeance: +2D6 damage on successful hit, costs one use of Turn ability) .

He then hears the roar of the fireball that explodes on top of them all and starts streaming towards him.  "Oh lord..." he winces, and Jarrith tries his best to drop out of the way from the incoming blast of searing flame.  (Evasion of incoming fireball spell).


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 2 (Partial)*

Sir Khensu brings his axe down heavily on the elder zombie, rending much of its dead flesh away. [AC 23 hits; 9 hp]

Trying to come to the warrior's aide, Jarrith is thwarted by the remnants of the broken barricade, forcing him to move through the cowering mass of zombies. He manages to deftly dodge the large zombie, the one still intent on flesh. [Tumble 20 vs DC 15 success] Calling the strength of the Flame to him, he moves up behind one of the zombies and strikes at it. The intent hunger of the zombie distracts it enough for the sickened Jarrith to land a solid blow. [Move to M9; AC 16 hits; 15 hp before DR] 

Confident in her cool calculations, the army of Janii lob a pea sized force of fire into the fray. Both the warrior and Jarrith notice the fiery doom coming their way, and take precautions to ward themselves [Reflex saves succeeds] while only one of the zombies is so fortunate [J6's Reflex save succeeds. The flames sear the area, but then the end of the conflagration, the undead still remain standing. [18 hp]

Unsure of where the hurting fire came from, the zombies flail out at whatever is closest. Two of them strike the warrior, wounding her grievously [Near Death], while the one Jarrith just wounded smashes ones of his ribs. [8 hp] The massive zombie continues to miss Khensu, however.

A snarl comes over Marot's face, and he yells, "By the Flame, harm our foes, not our allies, woman!" as he hurls another holy bolt. The Flame's might burns away the elderly zombies flesh, and it crumbles to dust. [AC 13 ranged touch into melee hits; 11 hp; enemy drops]

It then came to Daellin.

*Town Square Round 2 (Partial)*




K: 22 (32/47 hp)
J: 18 (18/26, sickened,  _cat's grace_ 1 rounds, 3 turns checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 15 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -32 [moderately wounded], J6: -9 [lightly wounded], L6,L7,K8: -18 [moderately wounded], P9: -11 [lightly wounded], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12
E: 10 (-18 moderately wounded])
A: 6 [near death]
S: 5 (35/36 hp, sickened, 2 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (10 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened.


drogthery, please indicate your actions for round 2.


----------



## drothgery

He should have known Janis would do something like that. Tactics like that might even be sound, when armies faced each other. But he did not have reserves to bring up here. Here, he had only himself and the others -- and that stranger, perhaps. He took a step back, and fired another trio of arrows at the only zombie he could get a clear shot at. (full attack L7)


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 2 (Complete)*

It then came to Daellin. The elf took a step back and launched three arrows, two striking true. It stumbled, distracted. [AC 23, 17 hit; AC 15 misses. 24 hp before DR]

The dirt fouled zombie, enraged by the fire, strikes at the warrior once again. This time the blow is solid, and it is enough to drive her to the ground, blood spewing from her mouth. However, the force of the blow is enough to drive the warrior *into* the ground, which quickly covers and smothers her! [Warrior dying, entombed, suffocating]

Seeing the warrior buried by the blow, a look of horror draws over Selase. [Successful knowledge check] "Ware the entomber! It will bury you! Only silver harms it!" Deciding she must help the warrior, Selase calls for sanctuary on her self, then moves towards the smothered woman. [Cast _sanctuary_] Her power is not enough to ward her against the large zombie, which strikes at her solidly. [15 hp] Grimacing, she stridently marches forward, skirting around the undead, but another fights past her compelling ward, though it fails to strike her.

*Town Square Round 2 (Complete)*




K: 22 (32/47 hp)
J: 18 (18/26, sickened,  _cat's grace_ 1 rounds, 3 turns checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 15 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -32 [moderately wounded], J6: -9 [lightly wounded], L6,K8: -18 [moderately wounded], L7: -42 [near destruction], P9: -11 [lightly wounded], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12
E: 10 (-18 moderately wounded])
A: 6 [dying, enotmbed, suffocating]
S: 5 (20/36 hp, sickened, 2 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (10 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened.


Please indicate your actions for round 3.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin fits a pair of arrows to his bow, attempting to fell the zombie at L7 with a single shot. If he succeeds, he intends to risk being attacked in passing as he moves up to N7 for a better shot. (manyshot, then move)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Selase said:
			
		

> "Ware the entomber! It will bury you! Only silver harms it!"



As Jarrith hears the priestess' declaration, he grimaces in pain and in thought.  _There's no way I can reach that woman... Selase, you better hope you have something silver_.  He sees her come around into his view and he shouts at her while dodging the flailing arms of the zombies.  "Selase!  I have two silvered weapons right here, but I can't get through yet!  I need a clear path!"

Jarrith realizes that with the warrior down, the distractions she might have caused are now gone.  Casting a _Grave Strike_ spell right now would be useless.  Knowing that they have no time to waste, he calls forth the power of the Voice once more to him and uses it to strengthen both of his attacks with his rapiers "By the glories of the Silver Flame... you... will... fall!!!" (Full attack action on L8: Use one turn attempt to use Sacred Vengeance (+2D6 damage) on both attacks)


----------



## James Heard

"Perhaps you'd note that _someone_ rushed into melee with the zombies when they were nicely clustered around whoever that was?" Jannis snarls at Marot.

Unfazed by any further protests or exclamations by party members who, after all, weren't bright enough to pursue studies in Cyran magic, Janis neatly shuffles to the side and expertly pronounces the incantations of the 3rd tier of magical storms: offensive, and releases it in a devastatingly thunderous line of crackling ozone.

OOC: Five foot step to T8, casting _Lightning Bolt_ (7d6 damage down row 8, DC 18)


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 3*

Khensu roars in frustration at the fallen warrior, and continues his attack. This blow barely manages to hit the cowering elderly zombie, which collapses. [AC 17 hits, 8 hp, falls] His follow-up is enough to hit the young zombie, but not enough to drop it. [AC 23 hits, 6 hp]

Jarrith stumbles a bit, as he feels his bolstering magic fade, leaving him clumsy. [_cat's grace ends_] While its last dredges remain, he forces his blades up, and manages to drive one home with the power of the Flame, the other just turned away by the zombie. The wound does light damage to the grey flesh. [AC 15 misses, AC 17 hits; 12 hp before DR]

A grimace on her face from her companion's remarks, the real Janis steps through her magic twin to cast true lightning on her dead foes. The zombie facing Jarrith drops eerily out of the most of the blast, but the other two are caught flat footed. But the blue bolt is enough to fall Jarrith's foe, leaving him room to assist Selase. [23 hp; L8 makes save for half, J8 drops]

With new foes entering the field, the zombies have new flesh to conquer. The two who broke through Selase's enchantment flail wildly with no success. One against Jarrith hits a solid blow, almost knocking the wind out of him. [9 hp] The large zombie facing Khensu finally connects, denting the paladin's armor with a solid hit. [9 hp]

White power continues to pour from Marot, and it strikes the large zombie in the chest, burning a sizable hole. [AC 13 ranged touch hits covered target in melee; 14 hp]

Daellin buries two arrows into the large zombie, clearing himself a path for a better shot. [AC 23 hits P8; 17 hp before DR; drops]

The entomber grins malevolently at Selase, stepping between her and the suffocating warrior. Its grin fades as some force frustrates its desire to harm her! [Failed save against _sanctuary_]

Clenching her teeth in anticipation of pain, Selase works her way around zombies to the covered warrior. Her fears are realized when one of the hungry zombies manages another blow against her. [AoO, 7 hp] Selase manages to partially uncover the fighter, who is not breathing. [Partially unentombed]

*Town Square Round 4*




K: 22 (23/47 hp)
J: 18 (9/26, sickened, 1 turn checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 14 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -55 [destroyed], J6: -9 [lightly wounded], L6,K8: -41 [near destruction], L7: -42 [near destruction], P9: -11 [lightly wounded], P8: -54 [destroyed], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12
E: 10 (-18 moderately wounded])
A: 6 [dying, enotmbed, suffocating]
S: 5 (13/36 hp, sickened, 2 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (10 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Brown Border: Entombed.


Please indicate your actions for round 4.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin lets another trio of arrows fly (full attack, target L6, then L8, then L9, and then the entoumber; he'll keep on one target until it drops, so he could target as many as three different enemies).


----------



## DEFCON 1

OOC:  stonegod, there seems to be something off in the past update you gave as far as identifying a pair of the zombies on the map.  It looks like they took 5' steps towards Jarrith, but they were not redesignated below in the initiative order.  So while I think I know which zombies are which (as far as remaining HPs) could you please confirm this before I decide on my action.

K8: is listed near destruction -41 (but there is no zombie listed at K8 on the map)
L7: is listed near destruction -42 (but there is no zombie listed at L7 on the map)
L8/L9 are on the map (but no HP designation listed below)

Am I correct in assuming that the zombie at K8 stepped diagonally to L9 and the zombie at L7 stepped down to L8?


----------



## James Heard

Janis steps forward to ensure that she's within range, then releases the power of the sun. A dazzling ray of yellow-white heat leaps from her fingertips and stab towards the  dirt encrusted zombie.

OOC: _Scorching Ray_, one ray, 4d6 damage touch attack, no save.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  stonegod, there seems to be something off in the past update you gave as far as identifying a pair of the zombies on the map.  It looks like they took 5' steps towards Jarrith, but they were not redesignated below in the initiative order.  So while I think I know which zombies are which (as far as remaining HPs) could you please confirm this before I decide on my action.
> 
> K8: is listed near destruction -41 (but there is no zombie listed at K8 on the map)
> L7: is listed near destruction -42 (but there is no zombie listed at L7 on the map)
> L8/L9 are on the map (but no HP designation listed below)
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that the zombie at K8 stepped diagonally to L9 and the zombie at L7 stepped down to L8?



OOC: The two closest to Jarrith moved, so yes it was K8 and L7.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the zombies that avoided the bolt of lightning step towards him, Jarrith does his best to maneuver around so that he isn't facing off against both at once.  (5' step to L10).  Once more his finds himself injured and in pain, and he has to force himself to maintain his resolve.

Seeing that the undead in front of him has been knocked and burned almost to destruction, he decides to forego re-upping his _Cat's Grace_, and instead thrusts with both rapiers again in hopes of dropping it.  (Full Attack on L9: no additional modifiers)


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 4*

Khensu brings a mighty chop of his axe down the cowering zombie, further weakening her. [AC 21 hits, 12 hp]

As Jarrith steps aside, he thrusts his pointed blades at his dead foe. While one strike strue, the weakness in his arms and the deadness of the organs beneath the flesh combine for no apparent damage. [AC 21, 4 hp before DR]

Angry fire flashes from the hands of the army of Jani, and strikes the entomber dead on. While on a living creature, the hit would have likely been fatal, the undead flesh only burns slightly. [Natural 20 hits; 11 hp]

The zombies continue there drive to maim, one each managing to bash Selase and Jarrith. The blow winds Selase and is enough almost to knock Jarrith to the ground! [5 hp Selase, 8 hp Jarrith]

More bolts from Marot slam into the undead, this time the waif cowering in front of Sir Khensu. [AC 16 ranged touch in melee through cover his; 12 hp]

Seeing Jarrith's plight, Daellin let's fly arrows at the zombie attacking him, and drops it on his first hit. [AC 31 hits L9; 13 hp before DR; drops] The other two arrows fly wide of their marks. [AC 15, 10 miss]

Barred from the warded cleric, the entomber seizes upon the elf's arrival by dashing at it with its arms raised high about its head. Its buckles the elf with a crushing hit to the shoulder. [11 hp] A wave of nausea overwhelms the elf for a moment, but he clenches his teach and fights it off. [Fort save succeeds] The force of the blow tries to drive Daellin earthwards, but he rolls his shoulder quickly enough to avoid the warrior's fate. [Ref save succeeds]

Selase bends to clear the dirt from the warrior, and the zombie standing over her smashes her over the head! [10 hp] Determined however, the priestess digs and and succeeds in unearthing the warrior! [Warrior prone in K7] Battered and near death, Selase calls out, "Janis! Khensu! Aid me!"

*Town Square Round 5*





K: 22 (18/47 hp)
J: 18 (1/26, sickened, 1 turn checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 13 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -55 [destroyed], J6: -9 [lightly wounded], K7: -18, L9: -54 [destroyed], K9: -46 [near destruction], P9: -11 [lightly wounded], P8: -54 [destroyed], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12 (20/31 hp)
E: 10 (-29 moderately wounded])
A: 6 [dying]
S: 5 (3/36 hp, sickened, 2 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (10 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Brown Border: Entombed.


Please indicate your actions for round 5.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu shakes his head as he comes out of the battlefog that had been surrounding him and  lets out a short command to his mount, indicating the cowering zombie before him. "Luminous, destroy this one!"

The scion of the Flame then strides forward and moves into the fray. With an overhead chop, he tries to drop the "entomber" as he calls once again on the power of the Silver Flame.

((OOC - Moving to N8 and Power Attacking (-3) M7 with my last use of Smite Evil for the day. Hopefully that will destroy it!))

((EDIT - I realized that I hadn't calculated movement properly. Darn that whole 20' land speed.   ))


----------



## James Heard

Determined to destroy the pesky, surprisingly different zombie, Janis once again assaults it - this time with a blob of acid.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin takes a step back, then pulls a tanglefoot bag out of his haversack and tosses it at the entoumber. (OOC: no clear shots at anyone else, and if the guy's got DR/silver of more than 5, it'd be a waste of arrows)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Under the furious assault of the zombie's limbs, Jarrith gets knocked back and forth and stumbles backwards a few feet (5' step to M11).  He sees the cleric getting battered as well, and that there's no real way Sir Khensu or Janis can help her out.  "Selase!  Get out of there!  Back up!"

Knowing that he's in dire trouble, he uses his last gasp to _Aid_ himself, hoping to regain just enough strength to finish off the zombie that he knows will be coming right back at him.  (Cast Aid on self:  1d8+3 HP regained, +1 to hit, +1 to save vs fear)


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 5*

After commanding his celestial steed, Khensu wades into the fray. He brings the axe down with an overhead chop, but the dirt encrusting the creature deflects the poorly executed blow. [AC 11 misses; smite wasted]

Luminous manages to clip the cowering zombie with both its hooves, furthering the waif's destruction. [AC 15, 25 hit; 16 hp before DR]

Jarrith stumbles back, and in desperate attempt, tries to bolster his flagging health. Warmth suffuses him, and but he knows that the aid is only temporary. [_aid_, 5 temporary hp]

Her brow furrowed at the strangeness of the entomber, Janis lobs an acidic blob at the resilient foe. Daellin's form and the intefference of the palaind almost ruin her aim, but she manages to connect, peeling off some of its dirt layers. [AC 10 ranged touch at covered target in melee hits; 11 hp]

Jarrith having moved back, the zombies close on the nearest target---Selase. Her armor and shield take several blows, but she manages to avoid serious harm. [All miss]

A holy blast from Marot burns the cowering waif, ending her undeath. [AC 10 ranged touch hits target in melee; 16 hp; foe drops]

Stepping back, Daellin tosses a lob of green solution at the entomber. It easily hits the creature, entangling it. However, it is nimble enough not to be stuck to the ground, though its actions are hampered. [AC 35 ranged touch hits; target makes Reflex save; entangled]

The furious entomber takes its rage out on the nearest target---Khensu. It blows past the knight's defenses, severely wounding him. [11 hp] Khensu feels the black disease that infected the zombies try to assault him, only to be warded by his faith. The blow almost drives Khensu to his knees and into the dirt blow, but he barely manages to roll with it. [Reflex save 17 succeeds]

The warrior's blood continues to pour from her.

Hemmed in by foes, unable to withdraw to safety, Selase pulls back to limit her exposure while drawing a wand. A red glow surrounds her briefly, closely a bit of her wounds. [_wand of cure light wounds_, 6 hp]

*Town Square Round 5*




K: 22 (12/47 hp)
J: 18 (5+1/26, sickened, 1 turn checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 12 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -55 [destroyed], J6: -9 [lightly wounded], K7: -18, L9: -54 [destroyed], K9: -46 [near destruction], P9: -61 [severely wounded], P8: -54 [destroyed], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12 (20/31 hp)
E: 10 (-40 [severley wounded], entangled)
A: 6 [dying]
S: 5 (9/36 hp, sickened, 2 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (5 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Brown Border: entombed, Lime Border: entangled.


Please indicate your actions for round 5.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu staggers beneath the might blow, and lunges forward, trying to return the favor to this strange creature. As he does so, his greataxe glows with a silvery flame. "Healing! I need healing!"

((OOC - Spending an Action Point to gain another Smite Evil attempt for the day, and attacking the Entomber.))


----------



## DEFCON 1

"You and me both!!!  Just get in there!  Daellin!  You better get that wand of yours out soon!"  Jarrith sees the whole battle going extremely poorly, and he prays to the Flame to see them through all this.  The two zombies that had been on him turned away as he backed up, but now he sees that they stand over the warrior bleeding profusely on the ground.  He closes his eyes, whispers one more silent prayer, then attempts something downright foolish to save the young woman's life.

He rushes forward, throws himself to the ground, then does a quick wave of the hand and a short incantation before stretching his hand out between the legs of the zombie to place it on the woman's thigh.  He feels the wave of warmth begin it's transfer into the woman, but then sees both undead creatures looming above him ready to pounce.  He hopes that his concentration doesn't break, otherwise she's dead.

[Move action to L8 (shouldn't provoke any AoOs) / Swap out Guidance for Cure Minor Wounds: cast CMW _defensively_ on warrior woman (whom I believe is still at K7 underneath the zombie standing over her): Concentration +6, DC 15 (15+0 spell level)] 

*EDIT:  I will spend an AP if I'm within 4 points of DC 15*


----------



## drothgery

Still holding his bow in his off hand, Daellin pulls his _wand of cure light wounds_ out of his haversack, and taps Khensu with it.


----------



## James Heard

Despite her companions' ills, Janis sees no reason to be alarmed and continues to lob her acid blobs at the crusted zombie.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _Reduce Person_ on Selase using her 1st level open slot. Selase gains a +2 size bonus to Dexterity, a -2 size penalty to Strength (to a minimum of 1), and a +1 bonus on attack rolls and AC due to her reduced size.



OOC: I'm going to have to check my CM, but IIRC, Alacritous Cogitation is a 1/d trick.

Edit: It is 1/d, though I'd allow burning 2 AP for another use like most n/d abilities.


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 6*

Weakened, but determined, Khensu growls with determination has he dredges up the power to smite evil once again. [2 AP spent for _smite_] This time the axe strikes true, and a silvery light bursts forth, almost blinding in its power. When the swing is finished, the charred remains of the entomber crumble to Khensu's feet, defeated. [AC 23 hits M7; 23 hp; foe drops]

Crying a cheer for his companion, Jarrith does something that will either be foolish or brave. Probably both. He rushes into the swarm of undead pummeling Selease, and with a practiced motion, tries to stem the flow of blood from the fallen warrior. But his concentration is broken by the flailing undead, and he feels the spell fail. [1d20+6-2=9 vs DC 15 fails; no AP used]

Hearing cries all around her, the ever pragmatic Jannis knew that things were not that bad. They could get worse. _Much_ worse. Seeing her first target downed, she steps to get a clear shot at the most damaged one assailing her friend, and launches another acidic glob. With a foul sizzle, it burns away the rest of the undead, which collapses lifeless. [Move to P9; AC 16 ranged touch hits K8; 15 hp; foe drops]

Though dwindling in numbers, the zombies continue their mindless attacks, one against the embattled cleric, the other against the Stalker. As if in slow motion, the others watch their two companions fall beneath the blows! [10 hp Selase, 8 hp Jarrith; both dying]

To their horror, Khensu and Deallin both notice an unnatural grey pallor quickly overtaking their friends! Deallin sees dark black veins pumping in Selase and Jarrith, spreading... something.

A feral yowl escapes Marot, who fires more holy power at the zombies. The one nearest Jarrith suffers his wrath, and is almost knocked back by the blow. [AC 18 ranged touch hits K7; 13 hp]

Focusing on the right before him, Daellin uses his wand to heal Khensu. Warmth bolsters the paladin. [1 charge; 9 hp]

The warrior's lifeblood continues to flow, as does Selase's. [Fails to stabilize]

*Town Square Round 7*




K: 22 (21/47 hp, 0 smites, 0 lay on hands)
J: 18 (-2/26, dying, sickened, 1 turn checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 11 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -55 [destroyed], J6: -9 [lightly wounded], K7: -31 [severely wounded], L9: -54 [destroyed], K8: -61 [destroyed], P9: -61 [destroyed], P8: -54 [destroyed], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12 (20/31 hp)
E: 10 (-63 [destroyed])
A: 6 [dying]
S: 5 (-2/36 hp, dying, sickened, 2 rebukes left)

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (5 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Brown Border: entombed, Lime Border: entangled, Silver: dying.


Please indicate your actions for round 7.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Get them away! I'll draw the zombies off of them!" With that, Khensu moves forward with a snarl, and brings his axe down upon the zombie that had felled his brother-in-arms.

((OOC - Move to K6, Power Attack for 2 on K7. Hopefuly, that will drop him and let me cleave into the other one. I'll risk the AoO.))


----------



## drothgery

Daellin circles around behind the well, moving into position to use his wand to heal Selase and the warrior. (OOC: I couldn't get there with a single move even provoking AoOs, so taking a roundabout path to avoid them.)


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> With that, Khensu charges forward with a snarl...



Remember, bodies are difficult terrain, so no charging.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Remember, bodies are difficult terrain, so no charging.




Yeah, I forgot. Editing!


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> (OOC: I couldn't get there with a single move even provoking AoOs, so taking a roundabout path to avoid them.)



J7 is the best place to both, but you would provoke and AoO assuming the zombies do not move (which they probably will); I8 will let you get to Selase w/o an AoO. Do you have a preference?


----------



## James Heard

Cool under fire, Janis launches another acidic blob at the _next_ most wounded zombie, but she and her army of illusions _do_ step forward to allow for moving into the melee if any of the rest of her companions' constitutions are fallen to the mindless undead.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> J7 is the best place to both, but you would provoke and AoO assuming the zombies do not move (which they probably will); I8 will let you get to Selase w/o an AoO. Do you have a preference?




I was thinking H8, actually, though if movement before Daellin's turn makes it possible to reach them by a more direct route (i.e. one that he can manage in a single move instead of a double move without drawing an AoO), he'll do that instead.


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 7*

Enraged by zombies' continued attacks, Khensu strides forward. A swing by zombie clips the paladin, but he preservers. [AoO moving L6->K6; 5 hp] Tightening his grip, the paladin brings his axe down in a mighty chop, cleaving through one foe and biting lightly the next. [AC 21 hits K7; 16 hp; K7 drops; AC 23 hits J6; 10 hp] The zombie collapses over the fallen warrior.

Blood---and something darker---continues to pour from Jarrith, his skin growing greyer. [Fails to stabilize]

Boldly striding forward, the army of Jani lob more acid and the remaining zombie. However, Khensu's thrust irritates her aim, foiling the attempt. [Move to L5; AC 8 ranged touch into melee misses]

The lone zombie turns toward the nearest standing target---Khensu. The knight's armor absorbs the undead punishment. [L6 misses]

Marot runs ahead and fires more holy fire at the zombie. The power easily hits, weakening the undead foe. [AC 20 range touch into melee hits; 10 hp]

Daellin circles around, wand in hand, avoiding the zombie in order to get to Selease. [Move to H8]

The group notices with some relief the blood from the warrior slow to a trickle, and her ragged breathing smooth out. She is still unconscious, but alive. [Stabilized]

However, the groups hopes quickly turn to horror as the grey pallor overtakes the dying Selase. She twitches once...twice, and suddenly her eyes shoot open! But they are not the eyes of Selase Kolandra---no, they are those of the dead! With a lumbering motion, that which was once Selase staggers to her feet, a hungry, angry moan escaping her undead lips! [Selease is now a zombie] She lunges at her former compatriot, but the swipe is weak, and the shocked Daellin quickly dodges out of the way. [S misses]

*Town Square Round 8*





K: 22 (16/47 hp, 0 smites, 0 lay on hands)
J: 18 (-3/26, dying, sickened, 1 turn checks left)
J: 16 (_mirror image_ 10 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -55 [destroyed], J6: -29 [moderately wounded], K7: -47 [destroyed], L9: -54 [destroyed], K8: -61 [destroyed], P9: -61 [destroyed], P8: -54 [destroyed], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12 (20/31 hp)
E: 10 (-63 [destroyed])
A: 6 [unconcious]
S: 5 [zombie; unharmed]

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Zombie Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (5 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Brown Border: entombed, Lime Border: entangled, Silver: dying, White: unconscious.


Please indicate your actions for round 8.


----------



## James Heard

_Damn, I was just beginning to like her._

Unperturbed, Janis continues to lob acid at the wounded zombie. Selase can wait...for now.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral (16/47 hp, 0 smites, 0 lay on hands, 0 shifts)*

If it weren't affecting Jarrith, Khensu think that their comrade had finally fallen to the wiles of her heretical church. As it was, he could not bear to stand the thought of his brother suffering a similar fate. "Heal Jarrith quickly, before he rises as one of these accursed zombies!"

The paladin advances again, moving between the pair of zombies, and chops at the already damaged zombie. _Once we have cleansed this square, we will purify our friend in fire._


----------



## DEFCON 1

OOC:  Jarrith will spend the two AP to stablize, and another AP as needed if there's a roll that occurs to determine whether he turns into a zombie or not.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin will take a step back, and fire three arrows into what once was Selase.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  Jarrith will spend the two AP to stablize, and another AP as needed if there's a roll that occurs to determine whether he turns into a zombie or not.



Its 1 AP to stabilize, and that's the only AP you get to spend (there is no other d20 roll involved).


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 8*

The paladin steps forward, his axe his tool of vengeance. But his worry and unsettlement spoil his aim. [AC 14 misses]

The blood flowing from Jarrith's wounds staunches and pour no more. [1 AP; stabilized] But with rising fear, the remaining Thaloist Six see the grey pallor growing stronger still, blackness still pumping through his veins! 

A look of--something---briefly touches the normally implacable features of the Cyran ex-pat, but it is quickly gone, replaced by her solid determinism. Another glob of acid flies from her, but again it is spoiled by the dance of melee. [AC 6 ranged touch into melee misses]

The wounded zombie moans in response to Selase's joining of the undead's ranks, and batters at the embattled paladin. But the swing is clumsy, and is easily pushed aside. [AC 13 misses]

His concern temporarily overcoming his anger, Marot rushes to his companion's side. "Do not rise as one of them! Not one of them!" He almost jabs his wand into Jarrith, and a warm silvery glow surrounds the Stalker. Jarrith's eyes open, and they are his eyes, not the eyes of the undead. Marot almost cries in relief. [6 hp healed]

Jarrith feels the sickness stronger than ever, though it subsides to its normal levels quickly. He is startled once again at the grey tone to his skin that fades, but this time the blackness in his blood also chill him!

His duty clear, Daellin calmly steps back and fires at what once was his ally. Two arrows strike true, and he suspects the other was stopped only by her armor---an advantage the other mindless dead did not have. [AC 27, 23 hit; AC 17 misses; 21 hp]

The zombie Selase, possessed by the unnatural urges of her kind, lunges at her former compatriot Khensu. Her motions are jerky, and fail to do any  lasting damage. [AC 14 misses]

*Town Square Round 8*




K: 22 (16/47 hp, 0 smites, 0 lay on hands)
J: 18 (3/26, prone, sickened, 1 turn checks left)
J: 15 (_mirror image_ 10 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -55 [destroyed], J6: -29 [moderately wounded], K7: -47 [destroyed], L9: -54 [destroyed], K8: -61 [destroyed], P9: -61 [destroyed], P8: -54 [destroyed], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12 (20/31 hp)
E: 10 (-63 [destroyed])
A: 6 [unconscious]
S: 5 (-21) [zombie; lightly wounded]

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Zombie Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (5 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Brown Border: entombed, Lime Border: entangled, Silver: dying, White: unconscious.


Please indicate your actions for round 9.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral (16/47 hp, 0 smites, 0 lay on hands, 0 shifts)*

"Luminous! To my side!" The paladin calls for his warhorse as he danced back from the zombies' grasp before returning their attacks with a lunging slash of his own.

((OOC - Attack the injured zombie, hopefully cleave over to our fallen comrade.))


----------



## James Heard

Unhappy that the combat has outlasted her flexibility, Janis continues to toss acid globes  at the zombies, briefly wondering what sort of surname she might earn in the popular press involving acid, if reporters lurked in the wings.

_I'd kill them myself, even if I had to kill them twice because of this cursed town._


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the color of his skin continues to swirl, and his stomach churns with the acidic taste of bile... Jarrith begins crawling away from the scene.  (Move action 1/2 speed to L11)  He leans back against the wall of the building and his eyes close in pain.  "By the voice... what has happened to this town?"  He mumbles to himself as he sees through squinted eyes the remains of combat.  The look of Selase now devolved into one of the those creatures makes him realize just how close he came to once again becoming one of them.

Jarrith shuts his eyes tight and tries to calm his breathing... then raises his hands and prays once more to the Flame.  He exchanges one of his few remaining spells for a bit of additional healing (Spontaneously exchange Grave Strike for Cure Light Wounds: cast on self), and he feels the warmth of the Flame's embrace drive some of the ichor from his veins.

As the clangs of swords and the explosions of spells go off in the background, Jarrith rolls over and lies down.  He needs a rest.  For a long time.  And with their friend Selase now lost to them, the hope of having healing at hand has been lost.  As he lies there, he thinks to himself... _I will sleep, and pray that if we are overcome... I am taken without my knowledge.  Flame forgive me._


----------



## drothgery

Daellin takes another step back before firing three more shots at the zombie Selase.


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 9*

Khensu called for his steed, and continued to press his attack. The blow looks close, but the tough skin of the zombie deflects the blow. [AC 15 misses]

The celestial steed prances forward, warding the fallen warrior with its body. [Move to K7]

Weak, sickened, and wounded, Jarrith drag's himself into the shadows, leaving to others what he cannot solve. He chants the words of a healing prayer, and the warmth strengthens him. [6 hp healed]

With a determined grimace, Janis lobs another blast of acid at the fiend. She snarls in frustration as the ebb of battle once again deters her efforts! [AC 8 ranged touch misses target in melee]

The paladin's armor once again protects him from the zombie's blows. [AC 17 misses]

Marot lets his holy fire fly, this time at his former companion. The blow knocks the shell of Selase back of step! [Natural 20. 14 hp]

Stepping back once more, Daellin targets what once was Selase. Her armor splinters two of the shots, but the third sinks deep. [AC 15, 15 miss; AC 25 hits; 12 hp before DR]

Oblivious to the blows of her former friends, Selase remains fixated on her hunger. The blow dents Khensu's armor, but is insufficient to harm him. [AC 18 misses]

*Town Square Round 9*




K: 22 (16/47 hp, 0 smites, 0 lay on hands)
J: 18 (9/26, prone, sickened, 1 turn checks left)
J: 15 (_mirror image_ 9 rounds)
Z: 14 (L8: -55 [destroyed], J6: -29 [moderately wounded], K7: -47 [destroyed], L9: -54 [destroyed], K8: -61 [destroyed], P9: -61 [destroyed], P8: -54 [destroyed], Q8: -56 [destroyed])
M: 13
D: 12 (20/31 hp)
E: 10 (-63 [destroyed])
A: 6 [unconscious]
S: 5 (-47) [zombie; seriously wounded]

Map Key: A: Armored warrior, E: Dirt encrusted zombie, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Luminous, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Zombie Selase, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: White area is lit to 20'; grey area is shadowy to 40'. Red Border: rebuked (5 rounds), Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Green Border: sickened, Brown Border: entombed, Lime Border: entangled, Silver: dying, White: unconscious.


Please indicate your actions for round 10.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Destroy the abominations!" Khensu orders Luminous to battle as he wards off the assaults of the two zombies. _The Flame protects me, it will not allow this evil to harm me._ The shifter continues his assault on the zombie before him as he calls out for assistance. "I need healing!"


----------



## James Heard

Not seeing how disrupting the natural order of things would aid in the combat, Janis once again considers how much fun it would be to write about her actions. Over and over, it must seem - not at all like any of the heroic romances that she favored as a child.

_Well,_ she thought,_ in the romances it would have been one of those boneheaded Thanes falling to the disease instead of the sensible priestess of Vol._


----------



## stonegod

*Town Square Round 10*

Determined, Khensu continues to weave his axe in front of him. However, his grip is wretched due to his battle sweat, and the axe fails to connect in time. [AC 11 misses]

Luminous prances forward, and bears down on the wounded zombie.It is crushed beneath the the blow! [AC 25 hits; 11 hp before DR; J6 drops]

Jarrith, weakened from the fight, remains propped against the wall. _We must prevail. We cannot all become like..._ He cannot finish the thought.

The army of Jani's ire finally finds a target, and the acid dissolves much of her former comrade. [AC 21 ranged touch its target in melee; 11 hp]

Marot slides behind the paladin, and taps him with a wand. The warmth of the Flame's touch heals him. [9 hp]

Daellin's arms continue their magic, shots fired in a blur. One shaft finds its mark, but it is enough. Selase stumbles, gurgles once, then collapses once again to the dirt. Her death is final. [AC 23 hits; AC 17, 15 miss; 13 hp before DR; Selase drops]

*End of Combat*

The priestess of Vol falls to the broken cobblestones, black veins forever marring her once joyful face. In a corner, Jarrith coughs and spits up a black phlegm beyond natural bile, and the paladin pants in exertion. The Thaliost Six---Five now---peer around the suddenly quiet abattoir. They have won.

But at what cost?


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The priestess of Vol falls to the broken cobblestones, black veins forever marring her once joyful face. In a corner, Jarrith coughs and spits up a black phlegm beyond natural bile, and the paladin pants in exertion. The Thaliost Six---Five now---peer around the suddenly quiet abattoir. They have won.
> 
> But at what cost?




Khensu staggers forward slightly as the exertion of the ongoing battle - had it only been a few minutes since they entered the town - caught up with him. His axe hung loosely in his hand as he moves towards the fallen body of thier comrade.

_May the peace and purity of the Flame guide you to a better place. May you be reborn in its presence and shown the truths of the universe._

"Jarrith? Daellin? Are you both ... is everyone else alive?"

The shifter withdraws his wand of healing and presses it against his flesh, and let the healing power of the Flame wash over him.

((OOC - Use as many charges as necessary to heal back up to maximum.))


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> ((OOC - Use as many charges as necessary to heal back up to maximum.))



4 charges.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin stared at Selaese for a few seconds, more than a little disturbed by what he'd had to do. There had been little choice, though. And he would not have a friends' body be used like that -- no matter what her faith thought about it.

"Yes," he answered Khensu. "I'm stll myself."  

Then he used his wand to heal Jarrith.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> Then he used his wand to heal Jarrith.



Assuming Daellin does so to full, that will be 3 charges. Don't forget to update your sheet.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Collect wood. Before we go further, we should honor our friend." Before Janis could object, he quickly continues. "It will take only a minute, and it will purify her soul."

The paladin kneels down next to the unconscious warrior and looked over her injuries. ((Heal check.)) If she is still alive, Khensu will apply the wand to her as well.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> The paladin kneels down next to the unconscious warrior and looked over her injuries. ((Heal check.)) If she is still alive, Khensu will apply the wand to her as well.



[Heal check succeeds]
The woman claims tenaciously to life. The lack of black veins or grey skin suggests she resists the zombie plague that fell Selase and still infects Jarrith.

While tending her, Khensu can clearly see symbols now on her armor. The are primarily to Dol Arrah---Sovereign of Honor. But other markings recall something of Khensu's training: A group of itinerant foes of the undead who fight them without warrant or surcease. These 'Lightbringers' are known for being outside of the Sovereign Host hierarchy but also not beholden to the Flame. Apparently, this woman is one of these 'Lightbringers.' [Kn: Religion taking 10 succeeds]

Using his wand, Khensu can see the healing suffuse her. After a moment, she opens her intense, green eyes. Her hands clench a moment, seeking a weapon, then relax upon seeing the paladin. "You have my thanks, friend of the Flame. It appears Olladra is with us this day for your timely arrival." She pushes herself up. Though weak, she hides it. She looks around fiercely. "However, these are only a few of many. We must get the barriers back up." 

Standing, she coughs a moment, and wipes the blood on her already stained purple cloak. "If any of you are good with wood, your help would be appreciated. Otherwise, I must get Parriwimple and those Visanti to get this repaired."

[2 charges awaken the warrior. She is still near death.]


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu assists her in rising and offers her a salute between paladins. "I am Sir Khensu Feral of the Order of Illumination. These are my companions." He gestures to the remaining members of the Six and turns to look at the three barricades.

"I have little skill in woodworking, but we should be able to assist. What has happened here? Why do the dead walk in such large numbers?"


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "I have little skill in woodworking, but we should be able to assist. What has happened here? Why do the dead walk in such large numbers?"



The warrior takes Khensu's hand with a firm grip. "I forget my manners. I am Ashlyn, devoted of the Sovereigns. As for what has happened here..." She looks around. "I do not know. This place is cursed. Thendrick---my companion, a temple scholar for our order---had led us here and we found it thus. Perhaps the few villagers who remain holed up in the inn"---she nods at the northern building---"may know more. Thendrick and my other companion Mathilda believed the evil had something to do with the town church, but I have my doubts."

The paladin makes her way over the fallen barricade that allow the Six access. "We must get these fixed soon. I was already overrun once, and would have perished without your aid."

Turning back to Khensu, she continues. "As I said, my companions went to the old church on the edge of town. Everyone told us to take to Madam Eva first---she's some sort of wise woman who lives west of town. But they wouldn't listen, those arrogant clods. They went to the church, confident they could handle what was there, heedless of leaving these others defenseless. That was three days ago."

She looks to the north in the dark mist. "I haven't heard anything from them since, and I've been too occupied with the defenses to venture beyond this square."


----------



## James Heard

"Judging from what we've seen of the town, I imagine you're not missing much...except perhaps a few less open wounds. Perhaps it's time to consider returning the way we came, reporting this outbreak to the Karns and having them send in some troops less prone to the depredations of contracting vile diseases and falling to the undead?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith gets back to his feet after receiving the touch of healing.  The sickness still has him, but at least his bruises and cuts have closed.  As Sir Khensu and the woman speak, Jarrith looks around at the carnage and begins dragging corpses outside of the walls of this fortifide area in hopes of cleaning it up just a bit.

"I think speaking to some of the villagers in the Inn is an excellent idea.  Right now, information could be the difference between life and death.  Tell me, Miss Ashlyn... do you know anything of the town's Burgomaster?  One of the reasons for our arrival here was that we received a note on the road that claimed that this town was being harrassed by some witches up in the hills."   He looks down at the formerly undead body he is dragging outside the circle, and chuckles.  "It appears that it wasn't witches that were the town's problem."



			
				Janis said:
			
		

> "Perhaps it's time to consider returning the way we came, reporting this outbreak to the Karns and having them send in some troops less prone to the depredations of contracting vile diseases and falling to the undead?"



Jarrith turns to Janis and is about to make another snide remark as he is usually wont to do... but perhaps the blackness of his tongue has made it easier to hold it.  He closes it for a second, reconsiders his response, then nods in agreement surprisingly.  "Actually, Stormhand has a point.  Although this village is in the middle of nowhere... we can't leave it to their assured doom.  Bringing in some force from the outside might be smart.  I'm sure there are a number of Selase's flock that would know how to bring these creatures to heel."

Having cleared as many bodies as he can, he begins working on resetting the blockades.  "Speaking personally... I cannot in good conscious leave this town the way it is, not when there seems to be some folks still living.  I will not leave them to their doom.  But at the same time, if some of you want to go back out and try to organize some force to return here... I will not fault you for it.  I just hope that when you come back, we've been able to staunch whatever is bleeding this land dry."


----------



## GwydapLlew

As the others assist in building up the barricades, Khensu collects bits of broken wood and scraps of kindling. Solemnly, he begins building a rough bedding and places their fallen companion's body upon it. As he does so, he sorts through her pack and pouches, placing her valuables to the side.

At Janis' words, Sir Khensu looks up. "You are correct, Janis. We do not *need* to be here. There is no charge laid upon the Six other than to safeguard our caravan's journey. I cannot leave this town in the condition that it is in, not if I wish to remain true to the Flame." He kneels down next to Solase and places more wood over her body. "You are more than welcome to return to the caravan and warn our employer of the events here. It may be the wisest course of action - you do not wish to risk your life for those you do not care for, and our employer should be warned. As for myself, I will not leave this town under the thrall of fear and horror."

With that, he starts to light the rough pyre with his flint. He knew that Solase did not follow the Flame, but this was the best he could do for her in their current state. _May the Flame take you into its embrace. May you not rise as an abomination._


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn pushes herself up from her post near the broken barrier, and moves to one of the southern door. Light comes from the between the boarded up windows, and a sign that reads "Bildrath Mercantile" hangs above the shop. She knocks thrice, calling, "Bildrath! It's Ashlyn. Send out Perriwimple, we need the barrier fixed!"

Without waiting for a reply, Ashlyn attends to what Khensu is doing. Behind her, the shop door opens to reveal a huge form of a man. This must be Perriwimple. The man is probably fresh out of youth, and there is a slackness to his face suggesting a lack of intelligence. The man keeps his head down, trying to avoid any eye contact with the others or the dead, and when close, spins around and diverts off another direction. With a single purpose, he goes across the street, apparently to the inn and disappears inside. After another moment, two dark complexion men---similar looking to the messenger of yesterday---come out. Though obviously surly about it, they---with the large Perriwimple---get working on the barrier.

Ashlyn, seeing Khensu working on Selase, looks over the fallen woman. "One of yours? This disease that suffuses this town... it can strike the strongest at any moment." Her eyes narrow when she notices the holy symbol hanging around Selase's neck, and she look suspiciously at the paladin. More coldly this time, she suggests, "Burn it. Burn it any anything it possessed."


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Tell me, Miss Ashlyn... do you know anything of the town's Burgomaster?  One of the reasons for our arrival here was that we received a note on the road that claimed that this town was being harrassed by some witches up in the hills."



Ashlyn does not turn to the Stalker, still fixated on something about Selase. "I have not seen the Burgomaster. I believe his son is in the inn, deep in his cups. Ismark is... difficult to talk to."


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Judging from what we've seen of the town, I imagine you're not missing much...except perhaps a few less open wounds. Perhaps it's time to consider returning the way we came, reporting this outbreak to the Karns and having them send in some troops less prone to the depredations of contracting vile diseases and falling to the undead?"



The champion of Dol Arrah turns to the new voice, and looks the army of Jani up and down a moment. "Cyran, if I do no mistake it? From near Metrol, if I have the accent. Greetings, fellow daughter. To answer your question, however, if you came here as we did, it would take more than a month to muster any such force if the _Karrns_"---said with obvious distaste---"decided to do anything about it. By then, this town would be nothing more than a haven of the undead, and that I cannot abide. I---"

It s at this point Ashlyn notices the rest of the group. Marot and Daellin take little notice, but when she sees ashen face of Jarrith, her face changes to a look of barely controlled anger. If her voice was cold before, it is as ice now. "You travel with one infected, and have not healed him or ensured his final rest?!" She draws her weapon again, and though she keeps it at her side, the aura of menace is there. She slowly approaches Jarrith. "Keep your weapons at bay. Any sudden movements and I will defend myself. I will rid you of this curse, cleanse it from your body, but if you resist, I will notice."


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Hold, Ashlyn!" Khensu rises quickly and strides forward, his greataxe loose and nonthreatening in one hand.

"We have been in this domain for less than a day - we knew my brother to be afflicted with something, but none of us have seen this before. What ails him? After Solase rose, it is clear that he is cursed. What will free him?"

He attempts to maneuver between Ashlyn and Jarrith.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "You travel with one infected, and have not healed him or ensured his final rest?! Keep your weapons at bay. Any sudden movements and I will defend myself. I will rid you of this curse, cleanse it from your body, but if you resist, I will notice."



Jarrith raises his hands and takes a step back so as to put a bit more distance between him and the pointy-end of the weapon aimed in his direction.  "Easy, sister!  Easy!"   He looks over at Sir Khensu and silently communicates that it's okay... obviously this woman has been here much longer than they have and her nerves are probably frayed.

"Believe you me... if you could rid me of the bile that suffuses me... I won't object in the slightest.  Unfortunately, while I am a servant of the Flame, I am not nearly devout enough to be granted the power to rid myself of this disease.  And the only one who might have been of enough divine might to do so is right now burning on that pyre."  As Ashlyn moves to him, Jarrith gives her one of his smirks.  "And you don't need to worry about me succumbing to this thing.  A member of the Order of Illumination won't submit to the darkness that easily.  And besides, even if I did..." he points at his Lumin Brother "he would have taken my head off already.  We have a deal.  I receive all the pain, and he lays me to rest."


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "We have been in this domain for less than a day - we knew my brother to be afflicted with something, but none of us have seen this before. What ails him? After Selase rose, it is clear that he is cursed. What will free him?"



There is a tense moment as the two holy warrior's look each other in the eyes. There is tiredness but also anger in Ashlyn's---someone who has experienced only battle unending for far too long.


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Easy, sister!  Easy!"   He looks over at Sir Khensu and silently communicates that it's okay... obviously this woman has been here much longer than they have and her nerves are probably frayed.



Ashlyn looks over at Jarrith, then to the stolid paladin between her and the Stalker. "The walking dead carry a curse---those they strike are doomed to rise as them. I have myself seen son rise to join the mother that fell him. That is how it has spread so virulently. Does not your Flame give you the ability to remove such foulness? I see the dents in your mail, so it obviously wards you from the sickness." She gestures at Jarrith with her non-sword hand. "It is as he says. By the grace of the Sovereign Olladra I may remove the sickness and make him hale. Is that enough?"

Her eyes bore into Khensu. Even bloodied and weak, her presence is strong.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> "...Does not your Flame give you the ability to remove such foulness? I see the dents in your mail, so it obviously wards you from the sickness." She gestures at Jarrith with her non-sword hand. "It is as he says. By the grace of the Sovereign Olladra I may remove the sickness and make him hale. Is that enough?"
> 
> Her eyes bore into Khensu. Even bloodied and weak, her presence is strong.




Khensu meets her gaze unflinchingly. He nods once, slowly, his broad features impassively gauging the warrior-cleric. "The secrets of my order differ from yours. All paladins of the Flame are warded from such foulness themselves, but it is a rarer power to cleanse it in others."

He offers her a thin-lipped smile, careful not to show teeth. "If you are able to cleanse my brother of this taint, he is willing, as am I."


----------



## drothgery

"I don't suppose you know any means of preventing those of us who lack an immunity to such things from becoming infected?" The elf asks. "I spent most of my life fighting Karrns and their undead creatures, and I never saw anything like this." And that the first signs of aging were visible in Daellin's elven face was a none too subtle hint of how long that had been.


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn makes her way slowly around Khensu, eyes on him and on Jarrith. Planting her sword in a loose piece of earth, she places her hand on Jarrith's fevered brow. The Stalker soon feels a tingling sensation, and something reminiscent of the warmth of an old oven, then then it fades. But with it fades the sickness and Jarrith soon feels like his normal self.

Ashlyn regains her sword and puts it away. "It is done. I will leave you to your dead." With that, she starts inspecting the barrier reconstruction work.

[Jarrith is no longer sickened]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith shakes his head and takes a deep breath.  And indeed, his lungs are clear and his mind is sharp once more.  He grins at his Lumin Brother, then goes over to help with the barricades as much as he can.

"My thanks, Miss Ashlyn."



			
				Daellin said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose you know any means of preventing those of us who lack an immunity to such things from becoming infected?"



Jarrith nods in agreement at the elf's query, as he would also like to know if anything else can be done to prevent this in the future.


----------



## GwydapLlew

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose you know any means of preventing those of us who lack an immunity to such things from becoming infected?" The elf asks. "I spent most of my life fighting Karrns and their undead creatures, and I never saw anything like this." And that the first signs of aging were visible in Daellin's elven face was a none too subtle hint of how long that had been.




"It seems to be akin to a mummy's foul touch - only this supernatural disease  animates upon death." Sir Khensu replies. 

He nods towards the unlit pyre. "Selase had several items that could benefit us if we remain here. I wish to claim her identification and personal effects so that whomever she held dear can be comforted in their loss."


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose you know any means of preventing those of us who lack an immunity to such things from becoming infected?"



In the process of securing and lighting torches to the barriers, the warrior turns a moment to the elf. "I know of no balm. I have felt its unnatural ichor assail me, but my faith has always turned it back. All that I have seen who have fallen to the undead have risen as them."


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Just as a reminder: The party has seen one person that was dead but did not turn into a zombie.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Just as a reminder: The party has seen one person that was dead but did not turn into a zombie.




OOC: I was about to mention the papers! 

"Lady Ashlyn, do you know a Viktor Litmunova?" He gestures for Jarrith to bring the charm and the papers forward. "His body was found as we entered into town. He had not been corrupted by the undead."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith brings forth the papers and the charm.  "The body was dead, but still fresh.  We stored it in one of the buildings, hoping that it would not get corrupted.  Perhaps tomorrow if need be, we can go back out and find it if you think it's examination might be helpful."

Jarrith glances over to the inn that is across the way.  "Lady Ashlyn... you said the Burgomaster's son is over inside the inn?  I believe it might be prudent to speak to him about this letter we received.  Perhaps he can confirm or deny the validity of what it says... assuming he is not too drunk to be comprehensible at this point."

He begins walking in the direction of the inn.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Lady Ashlyn, do you know a Viktor Litmunova?"





			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith brings forth the papers and the charm.  "The body was dead, but still fresh.  We stored it in one of the buildings, hoping that it would not get corrupted.  Perhaps tomorrow if need be, we can go back out and find it if you think it's examination might be helpful."



Ashlyn examines the charm for a moment, then shakes her head. "I do not know of this man; you may wish to ask inside. If he truly did not rise again, this Litmunova either has a hardy constitution or this charm is a ward of some kind. Is it magical?"

The group looks at each other a moment. Marot stares intently at the silvered maple leaf a moment, then declares, "It is magic. But I cannot make out its type." [Spellcraft check failed]


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith begins walking in the direction of the inn.



The inn is a sturdy stone and wood building, a story taller than its neighbors. A mutter of voices, a clatter of dishware, and the squel of a poorly played wind instrument can be heard from the rambling building. A sign handing precariously askew reads "Blood on the Vine Tavern."
[sblock=Daellin]Glancing at the sign, your keen elven eyes pick out that "Blood on the Vine" was not its original name---the 'n' was once an 'f' before being scratched out and overwritten: "Blood _of_ the Vine"[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral*

Sir Khensu nods. "If this condition is something that is not new, the villagers may know how to combat it." As he finishes inventorying Selase's gear, he gestures for the other four to join him.

"Selase's passing is a sorrow; though she worshipped evil, she was always a true friend. Take only what you feel you need; it would shame us to be greedy."

(OOC - I can repost the gear from her character sheet, but it would probably be just as easy to look here.))


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sir Khensu nods. "If this condition is something that is not new, the villagers may know how to combat it."



Finishing her inspection of the barricade work, Ashlyn finds a place near the well to continue her vigil. "It is a new thing. When we arrived last Wir, the attacks had only just started. Theldrick thought we had cleansed them all, but we were unaware of their fecundity."

As she looks about, she asks, "I would know what brings you to this remote land. We came upon some information of our order, but you are not members of the Lightbringers. This land has no contact with the Five Nations, so it does seem odd your arrival."


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral*

"We are part of an expedition into this region for the Twelve. More, I cannot in good conscience say without leave of our patrons." Sir Khensu nods to Jarrith as he speaks, indicating the refuge in the square. "Brother Jarrith, perhaps you should speak to those inside? They may be hurt and scared, and the Flame may provide some comfort to them."

_There is little enough comfort in this land._


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "We are part of an expedition into this region for the Twelve. More, I cannot in good conscience say without leave of our patrons."



Ashlyn nods. "I understand. Our mission is more direct; it pays not to have to deal with politics. Our archivists had discovered writing about a powerful weapon against the undead reportedly lost in this land. I was going to see this Madam Eva about the sword---the townspeople are adamant about her oracular abilities---but Theldrick and Mathilda pressed hard to venture to the church." Her face darkens a moment. "Those fools should have stayed."


			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Brother Jarrith, perhaps you should speak to those inside? They may be hurt and scared, and the Flame may provide some comfort to them."



Ashlyn shakes her head. In a low whisper so the barricade workers cannot  hear her, she adds, "Be wary. They have not heard of your Flame and their beliefs are a thing foreign to me. They speak of ravens as protectors, and a power of divine blood. It is... distasteful."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Maraat - Marot "the deadly" human warlock*

"Many things are considered distasteful.  Worship of the Flame, the powers of Light, can take many forms.  The beliefs of my childhood were considered unwholesome by my superiors... until they looked into my heart and saw my belief was as pure as their own," Maraat says softly.  "'The power of blood can be turned to fierce light' Selase says."

Maraat's face twists in pain for a moment.  "Selase _said_" he corrects himself.  _"Forgive us that we failed you, forgive us that your flesh was corrupted, forgive us that we could not save you, sister of the Divinity Within_," he whispers in prayer.

"Forgive me Ashlyn, I have seen much horror today, though not a fraction of what you have witnessed.  Please, I will purify myself and join you to speak to those inside," he says to the paladin, running a hand through his flame-red hair.  If left alone for a moment, he washes his hands in water from his waterskin and pours a small amount over his head, murmuring faint prayers in his oddly-accented Common.  After, he will head to the inn with the rest.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> [sblock=Daellin]Glancing at the sign, your keen elven eyes pick out that "Blood on the Vine" was not its original name---the 'n' was once an 'f' before being scratched out and overwritten: "Blood _of_ the Vine"[/sblock]




"Someone did a bit of redecorating recently." Daellin mentions. "When did the name of the tavern change?"


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Someone did a bit of redecorating recently." Daellin mentions. "When did the name of the tavern change?"



Ashlyn looks to the elf and then to the sign. She squints her eyes a moment, then seems to see what the elf saw. "I never noticed that before. 'Of' the Vine. But it does not look recent to me."


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Forgive me Ashlyn, I have seen much horror today, though not a fraction of what you have witnessed.  Please, I will purify myself and join you to speak to those inside," he says to the paladin, running a hand through his flame-red hair.



Ashlyn waves her hand, dismissing the apologies. "Be not concerned. I will stay out her for now---the dead rarely press the barriers more than once every few hours. However, I may call upon you all to assist watching the barrier later in the night. My wounds will require me to rest."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith's eyes are drawn to the sign that hangs outside the building, but as the voices and music hit his ears, he drops his gaze to the door, knocks one time, then swings it open to enter the establishment.

He takes a second to view the surroundings inside, catching sight of the people who sit there.  The Flamist raises his hand in greeting and his voice is soft but unwavering.  "Be at peace.  My name is Jarrith Bronns, templar of the Silver Flame.  I would speak to Ismark... son of Koylan Indirovich, Burgomaster of Barovia, I believe."


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ashlyn waves her hand, dismissing the apologies. "Be not concerned. I will stay out her for now---the dead rarely press the barriers more than once every few hours. However, I may call upon you all to assist watching the barrier later in the night. My wounds will require me to rest."




"Allow me to heal your wounds. It is the least that can be done for someone who has remained behind to defend these townfolk.:


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Allow me to heal your wounds. It is the least that can be done for someone who has remained behind to defend these townfolk.:



Ashlyn nods gratefully. "At your leave."

[7 charges to heal her up as you are out of laying on hands IIRC]


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He takes a second to view the surroundings inside, catching sight of the people who sit there.  The Flamist raises his hand in greeting and his voice is soft but unwavering.  "Be at peace.  My name is Jarrith Bronns, templar of the Silver Flame.  I would speak to Ismark... son of Koylan Indirovich, Burgomaster of Barovia, I believe."



As the words spill from Jarrith, his mouth remains open in shock. Only during the Last War had he seen conditions so stark. The inn was old---centuries, at least---and on a good day could hold a score or more people in its common room. But now... Now, every space was taken by families whose life had been torn apart.

In the corner by the fireplace, a girl no more than four stared with haunted eyes at the fire. A girl, most likely her sister, sat by her, a bandaged arm hanging limp at her side. No mother or father comforted either of them.

Under a side table huddled three young tikes, one clutching a sickly looking puppy. The moment the door opens, they duck under it in fear.

On the stairs, three pair of mismatched faces only shared the same numb look. They leaned  almost lifeless against the balustrades.

Every corner, every space was occupied by them. The living of Barovia. Perhaps the last of those who had not fallen. The last hold out in the tide of the black zombie plague.

Before anyone can answer Jarrith's question, the two men of dark complex push their was past, muttering something in a thick tongue, and rejoin another of their own sitting at a table. The get back to playing a game of cards, ignoring the sorrow around them. The townspeople give them a wide berth.

The barkeep, mindless wiping glasses that will never be fully clean, looks blankly at the Stalker a moment before answering. The man nods once in the direction of another mostly empty table. There, in a dark corner, sits a pale man of dark hair in what may have been fine fur clothes with rich trimming but are little more than dirty stale clothes now. The man nurses a glass of wine with a thick, red color, and only looks on silently at the newcomers, an inscrutable look on his face.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"I... I..."

Words do not do what he sees here justice.  And so, the Shadowbane Stalker closes his mouth and says no more.  He doesn't think anything he could say right now could be taken seriously, much less at face value.  He'll argue religious dogma one-on-one for hours... but it's the inner light within Sir Khensu that can move men as a group.  And so, he nods once to the barkeep in thanks, and makes his way through the throng of refugees.

He moves gracefully around the piles of people sitting, and finally stands before the man sitting at the table holding his glass of wine.  Jarrith withdraws the letter that the Six had received on the road outside of town, and unrolls it before the man.

"Ismark Indirovich?  My name is Jarrith Bronns.  My compatriots received this letter via courier as we were advancing through the mountains.  It is a letter from the Burgomaster of Barovia, asking for help in dealing with some witches up in the mountains.  We would speak to the Burgomaster, who I've been told is your father.  Might you know where we might find him, please?"


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Ismark Indirovich?  My name is Jarrith Bronns.  My compatriots received this letter via courier as we were advancing through the mountains.  It is a letter from the Burgomaster of Barovia, asking for help in dealing with some witches up in the mountains.  We would speak to the Burgomaster, who I've been told is your father.  Might you know where we might find him, please?"



The noble looks up at Jarrith with weary eyes, disinterested eyes. He looks at the paper a moment, then back at Jarrith, a look of distrust on his face. His words, like the messenger yesterday, are thick, though not as incomprehensible. "You are a sick man, to jest so, stranger. That missive is not of my father's. I would know the handwriting." He makes a dismissive gesture. "Leave me to my drink and play your outsider games elsewhere."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith shakes his head and takes back the scroll.  He snorts in sadness once, then pulls out the opposing chair to sit down at the table.  "This is no jest, I'm afraid.  Nor any sort of game."  He sits down gently and leans in to the young man, his voice full of sympathy.  "We were brought here because of this missive, and if it was not of your father's hand... then someone else has done so.  And by the look of things, this person misspoke when they talked of witches.  It is the walking dead that is the problem."

Jarrith glances around the room, his heart thick with pity for these folks driven from hearth and home.  "Am I to understand that because you saw this as a sick joke, that your father is not capable of producing such a letter?  If so, my sympathies to you.  I would have liked to have spoken with the man."  Jarrith then stands up and places his hand flat upon the table.  "Whatever the reason we were brought here... the course of my compatriots and I are clear.  We will assist you all to combat this threat."  He holds up the parchment and says in a loud voice to the rest of the people in the inn.  "Would any of you be willing to look at this notice to see if you recognize the hand that wrote it?  That answer may be a clue as to who is involved, or even responsible for the curse your town is now under.  Please.  We wish to help, but our answers have been few and far between."


----------



## James Heard

_Great_, Janis thought, _Selase gets eaten on the way in and the people of the town are cretins._

_Since it wasn't his father's hand, perhaps we have no reason to be here and we can safely leave this town and all of its drunk, rude inhabitants to their own devices?_

Janis's eyes are cold, and the small snake at her throat hisses at the man's gesture.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Please. We wish to help, but our answers have been few and far between."



[Take 10 on Diplomacy=16 succeeds]

Ismark looks at the intent Jarrith, then sighs and pushes the glass aside. "Excuse my manners. It has been... difficult of late."

"My father _was_ Kolyan Indirovich, burgomaster of Barovia. But he is dead, dead these past ten days or more that I have been stuck in this acursed inn. Locked in the mansion, with only my sister to watch him, to guard him from these zombies."

He takes the note again, this time reading it in depth. His face darkens. "Be its writer false, the note is not untrue. The people speak of dark acts and baleful glares of their neighbors. There had always been rumors, but these are more than ill whispers now. Who they are, what they are up to? I cannot say. That is all I know of these whispers of the dark." 

Ismark pushes letter away, and once again takes the fruit of the glass. "But they are not the cause of the walking dead. That disease has a cause more tragic." 

He stops and stares into the glass, lost in thought.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ismark said:
			
		

> "But they are not the cause of the walking dead. That disease has a cause more tragic."



Jarrith looks at him with expectant eyes, as it appears this young man might have some further answers.

"Indeed?  Do you know of the cause?  Although Karrnath as a province has been known to raise and control the dead as a symbol of it's strike against the grey emptiness of Dolurrh... there is usually someone at the head of the legion brought forth.  This curse upon your people seems to have no hand, but rather acts as a random plague."  His eyes wide with the desire for answers, he leans in towards Ismark.  "Or do you know of a hand controlling these strings after all?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat starts at the presence of all the wounded and despairing, his heart going out to the children.  He takes care to nod at them, giving them a faint smile of encouragement.  Cautiously, he follows Jarrith to see the son of the Burgomeister, hoping his own skills could coax a tale out of the distraught young man, a tale of what happened with this town.

"Ismark?" Maraat asks the young, sorrowful noble.  "People call me Marot.  Would you not tell me the tale of Barovia?  We would seek to help you, as my friend said, but we would know how such strange horrors came to be, if you would but let us know."

OOC: Diplomacy +12


----------



## stonegod

The noble looks at the gathered party, seemlying coming out of his thoughts. He is a bit confused a moment. "Karrnath? I do not know of this place you speak. We have tales of a great Conquerer, Karrn the Mighty, but a land of his own? No."

He shakes his head, dismissing the subject. "No, the undead have a different source. Barovia... it is a cursed place. There are dark powers here, best left unspoken of." He looks to the north a moment, then back at the others. "Our priest, Danovich, warded the town and its church, but his vigil has ceased. Near a month ago, his only son Doru was slain by brigands on Old Svalich Road. It was brutal what they did to that poor boy. Danovich... he broke at the sight. I believe he went mad from grief. Ever since, the Church has been boarded up, and Danovich vanished." He takes another drink. "But, it was not longer after this that the zombies began to walk." He gestures with the glass to the door. "Even with that strong willed woman out front, if nothing else is done, we'll all be dead in a matter of days."

Ismark coughs, a violent paroxysm, and wipes what appears to be blood on his coat. After clearing his throat, he continues, staring at the exit where Ashlyn holds her vigil. "Her two 'Lightbringer' brethren, supposed undead hunters, went to the church two days ago. We have heard nothing since. I told them to see Madam Eva first---the woman is wiser than any of us. Most likely they too walk the walk of the damned. They'll likely be the ones to finally fell that holy warrior, their failed hands at her throat." He chuckles grimly at his dark humor.

He waves his free hand again. "That is all I know of these things. Me? I'm going to sit here and drink. Go speak to Madam Eva if you want help---she's west of town. But I can do nothing. A burgomaster soon without a village, that is what I am." He raises his glass in a mock toast. "To Ismark the Lesser, failed son!" He downs the glass and then spits part of it on the floor with a dark look northward. 

"If you can help, do. I can do nothing."


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> He waves his free hand again. "That is all I know of these things. Me? I'm going to sit here and drink. Go speak to Madam Eva if you want help---she's west of town. But I can do nothing. A burgomaster soon without a village, that is what I am." He raises his glass in a mock toast. "To Ismark the Lesser, failed son!" He downs the glass and then spits part of it on the floor with a dark look northward.
> 
> "If you can help, do. I can do nothing."




Sir Khensu will enter at this point, having extinguished Selase's funeral pyre. He stands quietly in the entryway, listening to Ismark's tale of woe in silence. _The Flame brought us here for a reason. We must show these people the true way._

"Ismark the Lesser? I think not. You are the leader of these people - you have survived and helped these people survive. *That* is a mightier deed than the Lightbringers have provided!"

The shifter enters into the main room, steeling himself from the reactions of those around him. These were peasants of the most provincial sort, if their knowledge of Khorvaire history is so poor. 

"Even in the depths of what you see as failure, you are planting the seeds for your people's victory. You say this Madame Eva is the one we should speak with; I say we shall, and we shall aid you and your village in this time of need!

The shifter points, first to Jarrith and then to Maraat and then to himself. "We are servants of the Silver Flame, and we are dedicated to cleansing Khorvaire of evil. Our church teaches us, however, that the most deadly shadow is the one that lurks closest to our hearts. Until you truly believe that you are worthy of living, how can you expect to emerge victorious?"

The paladin was no smooth speaker; he had spent years learning to speak in the cultured tongue of the courts of Flamekeep. Nonethless, he possessed an aura of confidence, a feeling of purity that he could only hope would encourage these beknighted souls to find the true way to peace.


----------



## stonegod

A whispering hush breaks out as the shifter paladin enters. The children under the table *eep* and scatter away, and several of the awake adults cast worried glances. Some of them make unusual warding gestures---a wide 'V' shape of the thumb and index finger, clutched over the heart. Obviously some sort of protection against the evil eye. Only the dark men playing cards do not react. It is immediately obvious that none of these folk have seen a shifter before. It is possible they have not even heard of them.

Ismark looks up at the paladin. His eyes are weary, but not bleary from the drink. But his words do not carry confidence. "The Lightbringers also spoke of faith and hope, of Sovereigns of Honor and Warmth. But aside from the one who wards us, their promises were hollow. Prey do not speak of such things. There has been enough talk." He sighs. "It is late, and I am sure you are weary. There are no rooms to spare, but Arik can find you places in the common room. You will have to provide your own entertainment, I'm afraid." Again, the grim chuckle.


----------



## James Heard

Janis says nothing, her face scrunching up instead, wincing visibly at "Khensu-The-Mighty-Drama-Queen."

"So I take it that you're no longer in favor of burning down the remains of the village and retreating back to the caravan?"

She shook off any rebuttal or commentary, instead turning to anyone who might seem to know anything about such matters and asking about a room.

"No matter, I need to rest if I'm to protect you from your next rounds of valor and heroism. A room, as quiet as possible...Preferably one with rats." She motioned to the snake at her throat vaguely. "He doesn't truly _need _to eat, but when he's well fed it keeps him from biting chambermaids and children," she explained somewhat loftily.

As she went to whatever place she was assigned, she paused, " If the priest protected you then perhaps we should stop there first, to see if he kept any records of how and to see if there are lingering magics there which might be enlisted to keep the dead at bay. Even if the two hunters have indeed fallen victim to something inside the church, they were only two and two are easily... divided to their detriment by greater numbers. Whatever the power that holds sway here, if we're not to warn the wider world of its menace then we're bound to succeed else doom a far greater number of people than merely ourselves."

_The matter is out of my hands. Now, if only my companions can live up to their words and imagined glories..._


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "So I take it that you're no longer in favor of burning down the remains of the village and retreating back to the caravan?"
> 
> "No matter, I need to rest if I'm to protect you from your next rounds of valor and heroism. A room, as quiet as possible...Preferably one with rats."



Jarrith rolls his eyes at Janis' incessant braying and passive-aggressive insults hurled at pretty much everybody.  "Have you not listened to a THING anyone has said, Janis?  Sir Khensu told you quite specifically outside that if _YOU_ want to go back to the caravan and let them know what is going on, because you do not deign these people worthy of your time... _no one is stopping you_."

Jarrith then takes a step towards her, getting visably angrier at her for all of her complaints and whining about the situation but too afraid to actually make a decision on her own.  "And as far as rooms are concerned... Ismark said NOT TWO SECONDS ago, and I quote... _There are no rooms to spare, but Arik can find you places in the common room_.  How about for one BLASTED time you either think about other people for once... OR ELSE stand up for yourself AND your 'beliefs' and actually GO DO SOMETHING ON YOUR OWN THAT YOU BELIEVE IN, RATHER THAN FOLLOWING US _SUPPOSED FOOLS_ ALL THE TIME WHILE WE ACTUALLY TAKE ACTION... AND ADD NOTHING TO THE SITUATION BUT COMPLAIN ABOUT OUR CHOICES?!?"

Any goodwill Jarrith probably had generated with these villagers he's sure has been washed away by his outburst... but he is just sick and tired of Janis' attitude.  "If you do not like us and our methods... and the only reason you were here was because you wanted to hang around with Selase... well, you've lucked out!  You've been cut from your contract!  You are free to leave.  But if you choose not to, then at least do us all the courtesy of _shutting the blazes up_."

And before he can receive a lecture from Sir Khensu about his blow up, Jarrith storms out of the inn back outside to stand guard with Lady Ashlyn... ignoring all looks and responses.  He hears nothing of what ayone says inside the inn.


----------



## James Heard

Janis nods coolly.

"I _still _require someplace to sleep, else I'll not be soon able to save _him _from indignant anger, much less the country that surrounds you that you have no knowledge of. While some of my companions have been bouncing around the world with no worries, others of us have been making focussed studies of the world around us and learning to control our tempers else we unleash maelstroms of unprecedented destruction..." Janis winces uncomfortably, but continues.

"_My _homeland is gone, erased by such energies and made into a blighted wasteland. If I seem to not care for you all as individuals, I trust you all realize it is only because I feel each person's connection with the land instead. I travel with these...heroes, not because I'm simply stumbling, but because they follow portents however unpleasant they might sometimes be personally. I *will *rescue your land or die in the attempt. I cannot, will not, promise more to you as individuals. If that's not particularly comforting, I make no apologies. My temperament was forged in Cyre, and if there are no smiles and explicit sympathies left then...it is as it has been made to be."

She turns to face the rest of her party, more or less.

"We're all victims of fate in this world, but I will not be challenged into condemning myself to death simply because those unfriendly few I travel with support it. If you all decide to insist upon myself traveling alone back to the caravan, in the conditions we arrived in; I fail to see how you meet any vows of allegiance to the entity of the Flame you keep company with. While everyone is busy condemning my lack of earnestness, I often wonder by which vein of conscience they use to examine their own. I will never claim to be a pleasant person, but the world is not a pleasant place either. If all you warriors of such explicit virtue have no patience with that which is known to you, and which has supported you despite any apparent reason other than what could only be known as the "goodness of her heart" except your denial of the existence of such; how then can you be good at all? Because truly, sometimes you appear to be merely daggers directed at your "enemies" by your credulity, without any real understanding of what makes up an enemy."

"I think it's time you decide who your enemies are, and why. If simple lack of appeal follows, then maybe your goodness is too shallow to withstand a closer scrutiny, Janis concludes.

"A place to rest now? I've come up with some new ideas that I need to transcribe to my journals, and defending my honor when the knights of presence refuse to is as tiring as braving the Dark. You can plot on how you shall aim your holy daggers at my breast later."

OOC: Janis spends an Action Point to her Diplomacy (+3) skill. She's tired of being misunderstood, and doesn't need any stray superstitious villagers trying to nick her in her sleep.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin sighed. He never liked agreeing with an ir'Sandal, and save for her skill with wizardry Janis had much in common with her atecedants, both in political views and in her temper. But she did have that wizardry, and on the morrow they would most certainly need it. And the crusade to which he'd given his bow was Cyre's, not, by any stretch of the imagination, the Silver Flame's.

"I assure you, no one will disturb your rest." Daellin said.

Of course, there was another matter that was nearly as disturbing as agreeing with Janis. If that man was speaking the truth as he knew it, he knew nothing of the rise and fall of Galifar, and the nations of Khorvaire as they were today. Out of touch for a _long_ time, even by elven standards.


----------



## GwydapLlew

The paladin watches the tension move through the rest of the surviving Five. He lets out a soft sigh and shakes his head, disappointed at how quickly stress fractured the group. The most immediate problem, however, is the air of defeat that permeates the survivors of the town.

"Ismark, it has been a very long day. What can you tell us about these undead? Who is Viktor Litmunova?


----------



## stonegod

[Diplomacy Check: 1d20+3+1d6=21]

The air in the Blood on the Vine is tense for a moment, all eyes either on or shying away from the unusually woman standing in their midsts. But, something about her words resonates with them. A few nod, many continue their hallow looks, but none appear angry or upset.

The reaction of Ismark is markedly different. He stares at Janis a moment. Then chuckles. Then laughs, a deep throated laugh. He points a glass at the white-haired wizardess, a smile of mirth and darkness. "I like this one! She has a Barovian spirit. We too know of the struggle of fate, and dark omens bred with the land and given as part of mother's milk. Ha, ha!"  He takes another drink.



			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Ismark, it has been a very long day. What can you tell us about these undead? Who is Viktor Litmunova?



The burgomaster's son looks at the shifter. He's eyes are not as obviously warm to him as they were a moment ago. "I have told you what I know of them. They are mindless, and anyone slain by them will join them soon enough. It is the circle of life, is it not?!" Another sardonic chuckle. "As for this man, Viktor? This is not a name I am knowing." He gestures at the crowded inn. "Perhaps one of these many fine people can help you. All of the living in the town are gathered here." 

In a whisper, barely heard, "Or I hope by the overwatching ravens that they are."

There is a polite cough behind you. It is the innkeeper, Arik. His tone is obsequious. "As Master Ismark has said, our rooms are taken. If you need quiet, the best I can do is the kitchen after it closes."


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And before he can receive a lecture from Sir Khensu about his blow up, Jarrith storms out of the inn back outside to stand guard with Lady Ashlyn... ignoring all looks and responses.  He hears nothing of what anyone says inside the inn.



The paladin sits on the edge of the well, her eyes clear and calm. As Jarrith stalks out of the inn, she looks at him a moment, arching an eyebrow, but says nothing.

After the Stalker has paced enough to come down a moment, Ashlyn speaks into the night. "These are trying times, Flamist, but you fight the right fight. The undead cannot be suffered to exist. Period." She glances into the night a moment more, then turns to Jarrith directly. "What know you of the Lightbringers? We have few followers of the Flame amongst us, but they do make stalwart companions. If you do continue the fight against the damned, you may wish to consider joining. Consider it while you cool your head."

She then turns her head back to night. In the distance, distance moans combine with even further howls.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> The burgomaster's son looks at the shifter. He's eyes are not as obviously warm to him as they were a moment ago. "I have told you what I know of them. They are mindless, and anyone slain by them will join them soon enough. It is the circle of life, is it not?!" Another sardonic chuckle. "As for this man, Viktor? This is not a name I am knowing." He gestures at the crowded inn. "Perhaps one of these many fine people can help you. All of the living in the town are gathered here."




Khensu was no stranger to the racism, whether overt or subtle, that shifters engendered. Ismark's attitude disappointed him but it was a fight that the paladin was unwilling to engage in at this moment.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> There is a polite cough behind you. It is the innkeeper, Arik. His tone is subsequent. "As Master Ismark has said, our rooms are taken. If you need quiet, the best I can do is the kitchen after it closes."




"I am sure that will be acceptable, Master Arik. We are accustomed to hardhsips in our travels. We do not wish to burden this village with our presence."

Sir Khensu looks at Janis, Marot, and the elf. "I think we should step outside and discuss our plans. Will you accompany me?"


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> There is a polite cough behind you. It is the innkeeper, Arik. His tone is subsequent. "As Master Ismark has said, our rooms are taken. If you need quiet, the best I can do is the kitchen after it closes."



"That will be satisfactory, innkeeper. As long as I receive the requisite amount of sleep so that I can frame the magic in the morrow, and you don't mind Orwell peeking into your cupboards a bit for a snack."

The snake, if it were possible for a snake, seemed to leer and it's tongue darted out to lick at its scaly lips.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "That will be satisfactory, innkeeper. As long as I receive the requisite amount of sleep so that I can frame the magic in the morrow, and you don't mind Orwell peeking into your cupboards a bit for a snack."



Arik stares at Janis with a blank look, uncomprehending. After a moment, he blinks. "Yes, Mistress. I understand. However, your bound animal will find our cupboards mostly empty."


----------



## James Heard

Janis grins, a sudden, disquieting gesture.

"Perhaps, but Orwell is very...very...smart, and he finds rats and cats and all matter of insects comforting to consume while I'm otherwise occupied. Even the tidiest palace usually has an unfortunate number of any of them lurking in the shadows. Here, take him and show him around a bit while I talk to my fellows," she says, uncoiling the snake from her neck and unceremoniously draping him over the shoulders of the innkeeper. " And please...don't do anything sudden or squeak. He's got a bit of a cold still from the rail trip, and he's still a bit grouchy.

"Khensu, lead on," she says and then ignores her own words, pushing herself to the exit without waiting.


----------



## stonegod

Janis has the satisfaction of a seeing a very startled innkeeper and a somehow smug snake get to know each other better as she exits into the cold night.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu shakes his head as Janis leaves the inn. "My companion is unpredictable, Master Arik. The snake will not harm you unless she commands it too, so do not fear it." His tone is mild, but inside he cannot help but feel frustration at the wizard's attitude.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin follows the others outside.


----------



## stonegod

The night air has turned brisk, and even the wall of torches cannot push back the ever present mist. Ashlyn looks up from Jarrith---apparently they had some words---and nods at the group, then goes back to watching the barricades.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith stalks out of the inn, mumbling to himself all kinds of things that might shock or bother people if they were heard.  He does not seem to notice Ashyln over by the wall, arching an eyebrow, but saying nothing.

After the Stalker has paced enough to come down a moment, Ashlyn speaks into the night. 



			
				Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "These are trying times, Flamist, but you fight the right fight. The undead cannot be suffered to exist. Period.  What know you of the Lightbringers? We have few followers of the Flame amongst us, but they do make stalwart companions. If you do continue the fight against the damned, you may wish to consider joining. Consider it while you cool your head."



Jarrith stops his pacing as the words the paladin have spoken finally make an impression.  His eyes are piercing, and for a second you'd almost think he was ready to pick another fight... but instead he takes another one of those ten breaths to keep himself calm before speaking.

"I know nothing of these Lightbringers you speak of, Lady Ashlyn.  Although from the sounds of the name, your group probably has much in common with my own... the Order Of Illumination.  Do you know of us?  Unlike your group, we are entirely made up of devout templars of the Flame, and we fight all manner of evil... not just of the undead variety.  Some may find our methodology a bit too... stringent..."

He throws a frown back towards the inn... his words making complete sense to someone who has seen both sides of the last few minutes... "...but we feel we do not have time to debate different shades of grey.  Evil is among us... and the more time we spend trying to catagorize people as 'bad', or 'only slightly bad', or 'good but occasionally bad', or 'really, really good except when they've been drinking and then they become really bad'... or any other stupid attempt to rationalize the darkness in men's hearts... the more time that darkness has to gain hold.  And we in the Order would rather shine a bright light on that darkness and then root that darkness out quickly and straight away."

He chuckles to himself.  "Some people have a problem with that attitude.  But then again... usually it's the people who have some of that darkness within themselves and don't like what they see when they look at themselves in the mirror because of it."

And before the rest of the party comes back out from within the inn, Jarrith takes a few steps to Ashlyn and shows a genuine interest.  "So what it is about these Lightbringers that you count yourself amongst their number?  What are the similarities or difference between our two organizations?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Anuine, Maraat's white rat companion, had listened to part of that conversation with trepedation.  She got along with Janis' snake mostly by keeping out of his way, but still squeaked a complaint to Maraat when Janis left.

"Fear not little one, you are no one's dinner," he murmured to her.  He looked at the room of Barovians again, struck by how they had curiously taken strength from despair, and had gotten a bit of spine from Janis' harsh words, more so than Khensu's stirring speech.  There was nothing more he could add, at least nothing that they hadn't heard before.  It sounded like their minds had already been made up for them by seeing all of their loved ones turn into walking dead before their eyes.  

Abruptly Maraat turned and followed the others outside, his eyes trying to seek out the wizard to speak with her.

"Janis!  Please, may I have words with you?" he asks.  "You have found a curious way to warm the hearts of these folks.  Never have I seen chastisement turned to such good use.  It says much of their mentality here, that they would react thus.  Though I confess I know not if this is due to their culture or their current troubles."


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And before the rest of the party comes back out from within the inn, Jarrith takes a few steps to Ashlyn and shows a genuine interest.  "So what it is about these Lightbringers that you count yourself amongst their number?  What are the similarities or difference between our two organizations?"



Ashlyn looks up at the mists a moment composing her response. "My comrades of the Flame tell me something similar---that you fight the evil within as much as the evil without. Ours is a narrower focus. Do not get me wrong... we are a concerned with worldly matters as well. But we train to fight those that should not walk. 'Suffer no false life.'"

"We are a brotherhood of sorts. Some are part time members, some work only for us. I am one of the latter as were my comrades." She pauses a moment, then presses on. "But keep in mind we do not do this for selfish or foolish reasons. Many of my Cyran brethren pressed for us to train them in our tactics, but only to fight their War. The lifeless are a stain on Khovaire, but the fight against them must be pure---not tainted by national or personal ambitions. In that way, there are some similarities between your Order and mine."

She pauses a moment to look about, her vigil every important. "You seek evil, and much evil can be laid at the feet of those who create such abominations---or those that are. The Flamists of our guild see their membership as an augmentation, not an abandonment, of their path."

"As for me, this is my calling. I fight for the Sovereigns, and oppose the treachery of the Six, the Keeper's blight most of all. I cannot explain it more than that."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Janis!  Please, may I have words with you?" he asks.  "You have found a curious way to warm the hearts of these folks.  Never have I seen chastisement turned to such good use.  It says much of their mentality here, that they would react thus.  Though I confess I know not if this is due to their culture or their current troubles."




"Marot speaks truly. If they respond to your tactics better than mine, then you should perhaps be the one to deal with the villagers." There is no injured pride in his voice, only simple fact. "They are uncomfortable around one such as me."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Aye... the 'false life' has been difficult to reconcile.  Walking alongside our fallen comrade Selase was never easy.  Her belief in the sanctity of the body and it's supposed divinity sometimes put us at odds.  Her claims that the soul can still remain true even if the shell has passed on is something that we debated endlessly.  And it was the same for several elves from Aerenal whom I've spoken to over the years... that their Undying Council was something to be gazed upon, rather than shunned."

He shakes his head at the thought of living on in mind, while dying of body.  "I have never believed it.  I have seen too many good people transformed to evil to believe that it's possible to keep yourself whole.  Even little Selase was not able to retain her divinitym, despite her claims to the otherwise."

Jarrith nods the Ashlyn in appreciation of what she's doing.  "Khorvaire is lucky to have a woman such as you... willing to fight for it's well-being.  And I will be happy to fight alongside you as you and your Lightbringers try and bring light to this darkened place."  He then gives her one of his customary jovial smirks.  "Now if you'd only see the wisdom of the Silver Flame, you'd be perfect."

It's at this point that Sir Khensu, Daellin, Janis, and Marot come back outside into the encampment area, and Jarrith immediately turns to them and stiffens up... fully expecting to either have to continue the argument, or get lightly chewed out.  He is not looking forward to either one.


----------



## James Heard

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Abruptly Maraat turned and followed the others outside, his eyes trying to seek out the wizard to speak with her.
> 
> "Janis!  Please, may I have words with you?" he asks.  "You have found a curious way to warm the hearts of these folks.  Never have I seen chastisement turned to such good use.  It says much of their mentality here, that they would react thus.  Though I confess I know not if this is due to their culture or their current troubles."



"There is no explaining what warms some people's hearts or what brings light to other's eyes," Janis says coolly. " Perhaps it is the echoes of Cyre that call to them, for I sought no endearment or sympathy. Let us hear what the Servants wish to discuss with us.

She listened, silently, to Khensu's reply, her face inscrutable until the small group came closer to the two virtuous warriors that lurked in the shadows ahead of them in conference.

"If you two are finished courting each other, then perhaps Khensu would like to take some time to tell us why he wanted to talk to us out here in the fog.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "If you two are finished courting each other, then perhaps Khensu would like to take some time to tell us why he wanted to talk to us out here in the fog.



Ashlyn returns Janis' look, her face just as cool. "Your companion has a sharp tongue. One must be careful it does not cut both ways."


----------



## drothgery

"I don't know about Khensu, but what I wanted to know if you had any theories on how a town could be so out of touch that they know Karrn's name, but do not know Karrnath as province of Galifar or a nation in its own right." Daellin said.


----------



## GwydapLlew

James Heard said:
			
		

> "If you two are finished courting each other, then perhaps Khensu would like to take some time to tell us why he wanted to talk to us out here in the fog.






			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "I don't know about Khensu, but what I wanted to know if you had any theories on how a town could be so out of touch that they know Karrn's name, but do not know Karrnath as province of Galifar or a nation in its own right." Daellin said.




"Precisely. There is something strange in the air of this land. We are on the edges of Karnnathi land, and yet they seem to consider our legends as distantly-heard current events."

Sir Khensu claps Jarrith on the shoulder, and offers him a canine-filled smile. "Your appearance of drawing out Janis was well-played. If any of these villagers act on behalf of the evil tainting this land, they will think Janis is the weak link and come to her with whispers of treachery."

He looks to them all, but answers Janis' question directly. "I do not think it wise to plan our actions in earshot of these villagers. Ashlyn, your companions traveled to the church and made no secret of it, and they have not been heard from since. It harms none us not at all to state our intentions aloud, and then secretly act differently."

"There are only five of us remaining. What do you wish to do? Return to the caravan and alert them to the dangers? Cleanse this land of the evil that blights it? If the latter, do we seek out this Madame Eva or see what has become of Ashlyn's allies at the church?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu said:
			
		

> "There are only five of us remaining. What do you wish to do? Return to the caravan and alert them to the dangers? Cleanse this land of the evil that blights it? If the latter, do we seek out this Madame Eva or see what has become of Ashlyn's allies at the church?"



Jarrith takes a long look out over the barricades, then turns back to his Lumin Brother.  "We might be able to do both... although it wouldn't be until tomorrow morning."   He looks at the others in the group, and includes Lady Ashlyn in this.  "Upon the rising sun tomorrow, I can ask a blessing from the Voice to hide our movements from these undead.  It would only last for a little less than three-quarters of an hour... but as long as none of us engage the beasts in any way... the mindless ones will not sense us, and any intelligent ones might not as well."

He shrugs his shoulders.  "We would need to be quick about it, but we might be able to reach the church and find answers about Ashlyn's compatriots, then get outside the edges of town to find this Madam Eva.  The only problem is that unless I spend most of my low-level blessings, only eight beings will be invisible and thus some of our steeds would need to remain here."

His face grows serious for a second and he looks Sir Khensu in the eye.  "The other option, should we not want to give up my spells, is that I go to the church alone... find out what has happened... then come back here.  Then we as a group, including our horses, ride hard to the outskirts and hope we outrun any potential dangers."


----------



## James Heard

"I still think that the wider world needs to be informed of this place more precisely, so that at the very least no one less adept than ourselves attempts to retrace our movements recklessly and falls victim to the uncertain welcome we received or this illness. We should also ask them to look into sending a more experienced healer, perhaps one of those from House Jorasco, to tend to these people irrelevant to our success or failure. As for the other..." Janis shrugs.

"I do not believe Jarrith should be left alone. Handing the undead another, powerfully experienced minion in the name of expediency seems ill-fated.

Janis pauses.

"I think you do the villagers a disservice though, and if any of them are indeed involved in whatever discomfort has befallen their fellows I'd think that clearly spelling out our intentions and seeing if those are actioned against might reveal the individual and gain us valuable insights."

"This place has obviously been isolated for some long years, or else Mabar has fallen into planar alignment and taken hold of this place in a dangerous and troubling fashion. If such is the case then the best option might be to simply gather whatever survivors of this place remain and try to escort them to safety, then inform the proper authorities and hope no small fools such as ourselves wander here again until it ends."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith nods at Janis' statement and turns to Lady Ashlyn.  "What is the horse or carriage status with the villagers right now?  If we wanted to send someone out of town to pass on what is happening, is there a steed available for that?  Or would we need to donate one of ours?"

He looks at the other four of the Thaloist contingent.  "Assuming we do send someone to find the caravan as Janis suggests... will that be one of us?  Or should we see if one or two of the villagers here would be willing to go?"  He nods in the shifter's direction.  "Both Sir Khensu and I mentioned before we went into the inn that we won't leave this town while there are still people here to defend, and I don't think anything has changed."

He glances over the barricade once again and tries to guess how far it is to the road that leads up to the gates they initially came through.  "However, if the possibility exists of escorting EVERYONE inside that inn up and out of the town... try and get them at least to the small inn we stopped at yesterday... that might be something we'd be willing to do."

He snorts at the thought though.  "Of course... this assumes the people inside are willing to leave their homes behind for good... even _IF_ they are infested with the walking dead.  And that might be a little too much to hope for I'm afraid."


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He glances over the barricade once again and tries to guess how far it is to the road that leads up to the gates they initially came through.



OOC: Old Svalich Road runs through town on its way deeper into the valley---it is the road you followed into the town square. It is at least a mile to the gates you entered through earlier today.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Our initial charge was to protect the caravan. I dislike the thought of having them enter this valley without knowing what has happened here - but I also dislike leaving the villagers in the condition that they are in."

He looks at the barricades surrounding the city square somberly as he considers their options.

"Dividing the group is not an answer. We made it here with the loss of a companion - I do not want us to be picked up piecemeal. Yet if we leave the villagers, it is very possible that they could be killed before we returned...I could send Luminous galloping back to the caravan with a message, but that would have to wait until the morning. "


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"I say this, we must warn the caravan early of the dangers here, though if we warn them by steed or magic or messanger, I care not.  And then I say we need wisdom more than any other thing.  I would not care to brave the church of a madman before we know the nature of the curse on this town.  Once we warn the caravan, I say we must visit Madam Eva.  Sending Luminous to the caravan I think would be a fairly wise decision Khenku, your holy horse is swifter and more clever than most of us, and should be able to avoid the slower dead-walkers," Maraat opins.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith nods.  "I agree... if Luminous can find his way back to the caravan on his own, we slip him a note telling the caravan to either not come here, or be prepared for a fight if they do.  Then we can make a trip to see Madam Eva.  Since that was the recommendation that's been given thus far and as yet has not actually been done... that is porbably the best track.  Any other action has not yet met with success."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu moves over to the otherworldly horse and rubs hims down, tending to Luminous' wounds as best as he can before dismissing him to the heavens. 

"Perhaps we should ask for a rough map of the village and the surroundings. Right now, we are flying blind. More information will give us more options."


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn takes a moment to sketch a rough map in the dirt. It is rudimentary, but sufficient. "This is my understanding of the lay of the land. I am told that Madam Eva is in this camp by the lake. As for town, I know to the north is the graveyard and Church in the shadow of that castle, and the Burgomaster's manse is at the south of town."


----------



## stonegod

[It looks like we have a consensus, so I'm going to move us forward just a bit.]

The remaining Six, having tentatively decided to move ahead with sending Luminous to warn the caravan tomorrow while making their own journey for answers, quickly make plans for the rest of the night. Already having promised to aide Ashlyn's vigil, Jarrith, Marot, Khensu, and Daellin all plan on taking turns during the night. Janis, her need for rest having been made abundantly clear, settles down in the quiet kitchen as best as possible.

Jarrith has first watch, and Ashlyn asks for Sir Khensu to join the two of them. "I have discussed with Jarrith the possibility of you allying yourself in the Lightbringer cause. If the undead plague this place, it would be good for you to consider my offer. We have special training in dealing with those who possess such false life."

[sblock=OOC]Ashyln is offering to train Jarrith and/or Khensu in Lightbringer substitution levels (see here for more information). The cost is 100 gp in guild dues (she will accept an Oath to pledge them to her at the earliest opportunity) and 25 XP * the level of the substitution ability (so, it would be 75 XP for a 3rd level ability) taken. 

Other characters can join the Lightbringers as well (for the 100 gp fee), though you only gain the non-level substitution benefits.

Let me know if anyone takes Ashyln up on her offer. Any questions should go in the OOC thread.[/sblock]The night passes relatively uneventfully. No restless undead press the barricades, though their moaning and occasional thudding of battle can be heard in the distance. Daellin, whose watch is in the very early morning, hears something more unusual in the distance---the sound of a night bird and perhaps the sigh of weaponry? But the noise is far off, and could have easily been mistaken. But if he was right, it came from the north.

The same direction as the church.

_17 Zol, Zaranthyr 998 YK_

[Everyone regains one night full of hitpoints, spells, etc.]

There is no dawn this Zol, just a lessening of the darkness. The never-fading mist clings heavily to the ground this cold morning, and thick, grey clouds block the wan warmth the sun may have provided. As the remaining Thailost Six prepare for their new day, the new day does not greet them kindly.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu will spend the evening discussing the Lightbringers with Ashlynn and Jarrith. In the end, as it does not conflict with the vows of his Order, he will accept her tutelage and swear a vow to tithe to the guild upon his return from this cursed village.

Once the rest of the party had picked through Selase's gear, Sir Khensu will offer any remaining gear or weaponry to the villagers. His hope is that they will take heart and attempt an effort to defend themselves. If the villagers have a scrap of paper, he will write a brief letter to Mateush Ochem detailing the situation in Barovia. The letter will request that Ochem respond with his intentions and send Luminous back to Khensu - and also request that if the caravan decides to remain outside of Barovia for the nonce, that supplies could be sent by way of Luminous as well.

In the morning, after his morning prayers, Sir Khensu will then call his mount and send his steed  back to the gates they entered only a day ago.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith, Khensu and Ashlyn talk while on watch, Jarrith sees the Lightbringers to be an organization very much in league with the Order of Illumination.  It is no coincidence that they both are influenced by the power of the light.  "I concur with my Lumin Brother, Lady Ashlyn.  The darkness needs to be lifted for all men and women to live peacefully and without fear.  I welcome the chance to fight alongside you, and would gladly take any training or knowledge you might have that would aid us in these upcoming fights against the dead."

When Jarrith's shift is over, he unfurls his bedroll out here in the barricaded area and curls up to get some needed sleep.  He knows that he needs his rest if he is to properly pray to the Voice in the morning, and thus he hopes that the night passes without incident.  When he subsequently wakes up the next morning refreshed, his thanks for a proper night's sleep is accounted for in his blessings to the Voice.

"May the Flame bless me and fill me with it's light.  May the Flame remove my sins and cleanse my soul.  May the Flame protect me as I walk in it's teachings.  May the Flame drive me to shower others in it's blessings, and bring the devout closer to it's light.  In the Keeper of the Silver Flame's name, I speak to the Voice and listen to it's response." 

Jarrith then gets up and sets about preparing for the day's travel ahead to Madam Eva's camp, as well as listening to the teachings of Lady Ashlyn and the Lightbringers.

**********

OOC:  I will take the following three substitution level abilities:  _Destroy Undead_ (replacing my Turn Undead ability), _True Daylight_ (replacing my Good domain ability), and _Penetrating Strike_ (replacing Trap Sense).  Do these occur immediately (as part of the move up to 7th level that's just occured) or do I have to wait until we reach 8th level before these changes can take effect?


----------



## stonegod

The remaining Thaloist Six finish their morning preparations: Luminous is sent beyond the barricade, in hopes of reaching the Expedition caravan unmolested, Jarrith continues his training by Lady Ashlyn, Daellin checks the readiness of their gear, Marot broods silently in a corner in thought, and Janis completes the morning preparation for her arcane magics. A meal, if watered down broth with three day old bread and dried meat of unknown origin can be called that, is prepared for the crowded numb residents of the Blood on the Vine, and the sun moves ever westward.

It is an hour since Luminous' departure when the Five begin their preparations for making it to Madame Eva's camp. They are all outside when a sound can be heard from the east---the sound of hoofbeats! Ashlyn looks on with determination, her hand gripping her longsword when over the barricade can be heard "Ho! Thaliost Six! We come the caravan! Let us in, quick!"

The voice is not familiar.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith hears the voice that comes from the far side of the barricade, he whispers to Sir Khensu.  "That voice is not a familiar one.  This must be checked out."

He immediately slides down the barricade for a few lengths, then silently (+13) hoists himself up onto it to get a hidden view (+13) of who it is on the other side, and what (if any) dangers are currently befalling this person that he needs to be let into the encampment so quickly.


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith slides easily into a vantage near the building where the large man came out of yesterday to get a good vantage. What he can see are three people on horseback---well, one is on ponyback---who are looking intently at the barricades. It appears to be two swordsmen and a halfling. While the swordsman does not appear to be familiar, Jarrith recognizes the halfling as one of the scholars of the Twelve that held conference with Mateusz. While he does not know this halfling personally, he, at least, is part of the expedition.

The street behind the party quickly disappears into the mists. While the Stalker does not see any current danger, he knows the thick fog obscures such signs.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral*

At the sound of voices, Khensu takes position behind the barricade, longbow at the ready in case of attack. He calls out softly to Jarrith, "Who is it, Brother?


----------



## DEFCON 1

"One of the scholars with Mateusz... halfling fellow... plus two of his bodyguards it appears.  No other manner of creature or beast in the area that I can see.  Lady Ashlyn... I think it is all right to allow them entrance."

Jarrith climbs down from his vantage point and moves over to where the barricade can be opened so that he can assist as needed.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"'Ware the barricade." Sir Khensu waits for the others to move into position - in case any undead lunge out of the mists - and then starts to move aside the barricade to allow entrance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat moves to the other side and a bit further back, his hands clasped in front of him, ready to deliver a nasty jolt to any undead... or treacherous creature that attempted the barricade.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn nods in response to Jarrith's words and then moves to stand just behind Sir Khensu, her shield strapped to her arm as she stands, tense and ready. If it looks like Khensu needs help with the barricades, then she will step forward and assist. If not, then she will stand ready to come to his aid should it prove necessary.


----------



## stonegod

With the two of them working together, Khensu and Ashlyn quickly make an opening in the barrier. A moment after, the three riders enter the town square. While the two re-close the protection, the riders dismount.

The man who spoke earlier, a dark haired Karnn with a nasty scar across his face, turns to the Inquisitor. "Sir knight. We intercepted your mount in our haste to make for your location. It was good we did, as it allowed us to avoid the undead that walk these streets." The man spits on the cobblestones. "Ugly blighters, and no one controlling them. A waste." A waste of what was left unsaid.

Turning to the others, he makes his introductions. "I'm Tobias Gorzen and this be my mate Ladreth Dorkunan." The other armored man, this one a half-orc with a glazed over left eye, nods but says nothing. "We're Deneith hire-ons. This little one"---he gestures to the halfling---"be one of Mateusz's men, Bergeron being his name."

Tobias cracks his neck before continuing. "I know you are wondering why we be here when your horse hasn't even met with the rest yet. We're here to warn you. A lot has happened since you left yesterday."

Tobais tells a terse version of events of the caravan's journey since the Six ventured out. As Mateusz predicted, the carts made slow progress through the wooded trail---one would be hard pressed to call it a road. Nothing untoward happened until near dusk. Then all chaos broke loose.

"There was a fire in one of the carts, the one with d'Sivis' _sending stone_. Thought it was an accident at first, but then we heard fighting. The halfling was there, could tell you more which is why he's here, but we put together later that it was a diversion."

When all was accounted for, Mateusz was gravely wounded, another scholar was killed, and some vital records from the Lakeside dig were missing. The culprit?

"Emerald Claw. Mateusz warned of their presence, but apparently didn't think they'd be so close. It was an agent and two undead cohorts. They took off for this place after the deed was done. So they're here somewhere. Looking for the same thing we are."

Tobias, Ladreth, and Bergeron were sent ahead to warn the Six about the new player on the field soon after everything settled. They rode hard during the night and in the early morning  until they met Luminous outside of gates of Barovia.

After finishing his tale, Tobias rubs the side of his head. "That's about it then. So, what's your plan?" A confused look comes over his face a moment as he looks around. "Wait a minute. Aren't there supposed to be six of you? Not this new one"---he gestures as Ashlyn---"but that loopy priestess. Where she be?"


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn stands a little to the side and back after closing the barricade as the dark haired Karnn speaks to Sir Khensu. As the Karnn speaks of Selase, Ashlyn bows her head slightly looking tired and worn. Then, like a dog shaking water off its back, she straightens up and looks Tobias in the eye, a look of iron determination and tenaciousness in her eyes 
"Polite aren't you? Still forthrightness does make some things simpler. I'm afraid their companion fell to the undead. I'm Ashlyn Dorandanna and if you'll lend your hand and blade against these undead, then I for one welcome you here."


----------



## GwydapLlew

_This was not good. Not good at all._ "Does Lord Mateusz plan on continuing into Barovia? It may behoove them to wait until we've found the Claw agent and cleared the valley of this zombie plague." The Six had been hired to protect the caravan - of course it would have been attacked when they were absent on a scouting mission.

((OOC - Sense Motive to make sure that what they are saying is on the up-and-up.))

"Our current plan is to bring an end to this undead infestation. A pair of blades would be useful - the villagers are in no condition to defend themselves, but we do no one any good staying here. The paladin gestures to Ashlynn and continues. Dame Ashlynn has been in the valley for longer than us, but is unwilling to leave the villagers defenseless. If the two of you will stay here and keep the square protected so that the caravan will have a base of operations, it will allow us to scout the rest of the valley."


----------



## stonegod

[Sense Motive: They appear to be truthful]

Tobias shrugs at Ashlyn's comment. "Too bad for her, but people die. Best to put that off as long as possible." 

The warrior rubs his head again as he looks over the barricade. "It won't be pretty, but we can try to hold it. Lord Mateusz is coming here one way or the other. How did he put it?" The man makes foppish pose and speaks in a high pitch---it is obvious where his respect lies. "_Little more than the Keeper himself shall keep us from our appointed research._ Hmph." He spits on the ground again. "Best we be here when they arrive."


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Best we be here when they arrive."





"Indeed. Jarrith, if you would like to introduce Tobias and Ladreth to our good friends inside? The rest of us should decide our tactics for finding Madame Eva." He sizes up the halfling, wondering if the dimunitive creature will be of any use in their predicament.


----------



## James Heard

"Something should be done about the food situation soon too, because if they're reduced to such simple fair now then everyone's bellies will be tight indeed with the arrival of the caravan."

Janis pauses.

"And that's to speak nothing of the sleeping arrangements."


----------



## stonegod

"I wouldn't be worried 'bout that, miss. We've got provisions for the caravan. They'll be peachy."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn nods slowly at Sir Khensu's words and then she sizes up the two mercenaries.

[Sense motive to assess the challenge presented by the two mercenaries. Does Ashlyn think that they are competent enough to protect the villagers? (As per skill use in CAdv)]

As Tobias' earlier words slowly sink in to Ashlyn's concious mind, she focus's on the mention of something. Turning towards Tobias she speaks, ... politely, ... her need for information on the afore mentioned undead cohorts overriding her natural distrust of the Karnn "A moment Karnnite, ... you mentioned an agent of the Emerald claw and two *undead* cohorts? Can you tell me anything further about them?"

[Diplomacy check to improve the reaction of Tobias. Please apply some appropriate penalty to the check: Ashlyn is trying to be polite as she wants information, however he is a Karnn. ]


----------



## stonegod

[Ashlyn Sense Motive: Tobias his companion seem to be about evenly matched with Ashlyn]

[Diplomacy Check (hurried): 1d20+10-10=3]

Tobias halts his steps a moment and looks at the armored woman. "I didn't see them. According to him"---he thumbs in the direction of the quiet halfling---"they were skeletal, but not dumb. Prolly ex-Karrn outfits." He shrugs, then enters the inn with Jarrith.

After a moment, the Stalker returns with the two warriors. Ladreth's face looks grim, but Tobias seems unflappable as ever. "We, no ones dying of the cough yet, so that's good. Don't you worry. We'll hold this place up if it kills us." He's eyes twinkle with his poor joke.

Bergeron, the halfling, observed all of this quietly. Seeing the group preparing to leave, however, impells him to speak. "I, uh, I think it would be in our best interest if I accompanied you fine fellows. Best to, uh, keep everyone in large numbers." In a lower tone, but still audible, "Nice, _safe_, numbers."


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

stonegod said:
			
		

> After a moment, the Stalker returns with the two warriors. Ladreth's face looks grim, but Tobias seems unflappable as ever. "We, no ones dying of the cough yet, so that's good. Don't you worry. We'll hold this place up if it kills us." He's eyes twinkle with his poor joke.



"Aye, that's what I'm afraid of.  Well, not that I'm really afraid you see.  Have you ever heard the ballad of Bergeron Foebender?  Tis said that I, uh, I mean he, once fended off a dozen Karranth zombie warriors by himself!"

Bergeron pulled his cloak tighter.  "But perhaps you're right, we *should* be going now."


----------



## stonegod

Their preparations complete, the remains of the Six and their two new companions venture over the barrier and towards the deepening mist to the west. Hands on their weapons and eyes and ears alert, they are ever aware of the low moans and disquieting crunching sounds coming from the distance. However, the luck of Olladara is with them, as none of the shambling ones blocks their path.

Daellin, a ghost  ahead of the rest, finds something odd they approach one of the final intersections near the end of town. As elsewhere, the windows and doors are boarded up where they have not smashed through. But what is unusual are the corpses. Three townfolk, it appears, and all showing the blackended veins of the plaguebearers. But, after a tense moment of examination, of quiescent. When the others arrive, a quick examination by Ashlyn confirms the elf's suspicions---these three were slain by sword arm, and within the last day or two. [Heal check succeeds]. The hard cobblestone and the mist make it difficult to find tracks, but Daellin suspects that at least one humanoid survived the battle, heading west. [Track partial success]

Where they are going.

Soon, the cobblestone of the town gives way to packed dirt of the Barovian countryside. To the north, the ancient castle seen first yesterday looms over the valley like a dire gargoyle, its pressence casting a pall over the misted chocked woods and plains. What few scattered farmhouses the party sees near the town appear lifeless, the occupants either fled or having met some other unfortunate fate.

[Now that the party is out of town, you have the choice of following the road or taking your luck trekking overland. Please let me know your choice.]


----------



## Stormwind

As the group moves out, Ashlyn moves along a few steps in front of the others, unconciously placing herself between the weaker members of the party and whatever they might encounter on the road ahead. After examining the dead bodies, Ashlyn takes a few moments to say a quick prayer over each corpse, "By the grace of Dol Arrah, may your rest be eternal.". She is noticeably more alert and cautious as she proceeds.

[Ashlyn prefers to stay on the road]


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu will stand over the bodies and examine them, looking for the silver leaf medallion that the only other exanimate villager had worn.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sir Khensu will stand over the bodies and examine them, looking for the silver leaf medallion that the only other exanimate villager had worn.



[Spot Check]

None of them appear to have any such charms on them, nor any significant possessions beyond a few common items---a worm handkerchief, a wooden knife, and such.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"The road is obviously the easiest route, but also the one most likely watched. Traveling cross-country has its own obstacles; none of us know this area very well, and who knows what lurks in these mists?


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "The road is obviously the easiest route, but also the one most likely watched. Traveling cross-country has its own obstacles; none of us know this area very well, and who knows what lurks in these mists?




"I agree.  Not knowing the lands, who knows where we could or would end up.  I say that we stay to the road."  The little halfling looked around, trying not to show his nervousness to the others.

"Besides, shouldn't we be looking to at least right the wrong that happened here?"   Bergeron said in what he hoped didn't sound like false bravado, trying to keep his voice steady.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> "Besides, shouldn't we be looking to at least right the wrong that happened here?"   Bergeron said in what he hoped didn't sound like false bravado, trying to keep his voice steady.




The imposingly-large shifter barks a short laugh and claps Bergeron on the back heartily. "That's the spirit!" He looks in the direction that Daellin had found the tracks and thinks alous. "It is our duty to cleanse Khorvaire of evil, but the Silver Flame teaches that there are degrees of evil. Daellin, was there any signs that whomever did this took prisoners?"


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Daellin, was there any signs that whomever did this took prisoners?"



The elf shakes his head. "It appears they fought the zombies and then returned back on the road in the direction of our travel."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu nods. "Then I say we continue on. If there are survivors, we will most likely overtake them. They are afoot, we are mounted. We are healthy, they may be injured."


----------



## James Heard

Janis, as is her way, sits imperiously upon the back of her enormous magebred mule Edi, its tiger-striped fur lending an air of menace to it that it might not otherwise possess. Despite her lack of comment, she listens intently.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn climbs easily into the saddle of her black-haired mount. She then leans forward and places her hand on the massive beasts neck. After a moment the horse carefully sniffs the air.

[Since we seem to be proceeding on horseback, Ashlyn would have called her mount, Valo. Duration 12 hours (sla usage marked off on sheet)]
[Valo will use his _scent_ ability as we travel to try and locate creatures before we run into them.]
[Ashlyn will use _detect undead_ as we travel to try and detect undead before we run into them.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"The horrors we have seen make me wary of straying.  I would say we follow the road, but warily," Maraat says softly, clearly still somewhat disturbed by the whole situation in general.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> [Valo will use his _scent_ ability as we travel to try and locate creatures before we run into them.]
> [Ashlyn will use _detect undead_ as we travel to try and detect undead before we run into them.]



[Scent will help with surprise. _Detect undead_ still requires a standard action to activate and concentration if she wants it up all the time (which she cannot take 10 on since its a distraction---that's why she's concentrating). Pausing every once in a while to scan makes sense, and I'll take that into consideration on the road]


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Scent will help with surprise. _Detect undead_ still requires a standard action to activate and concentration if she wants it up all the time (which she cannot take 10 on since its a distraction---that's why she's concentrating). Pausing every once in a while to scan makes sense, and I'll take that into consideration on the road]




I've been assuming that SG has been taking our mounts' scent ability into consideration. The above is also why I don't constantly _detect evil_ - it leaves one vulnerable to other avenues of attack.


----------



## stonegod

The party slowly follows the road, keeping a wary eye on the horizon. Soon, they come to an old stone bridge over a rapidly flowing cold river. The stonework looks to have been repaired again and again, most likely due to seasonal floods.

"The Ivlis River, according to the villagers," Ashlyn adds as the group crosses its depths.

The forest grows close to the road on this side, its clutches of pines obscured by the mist that hides their tops. Only two visible farms dot the open area to the north of the river. One lays silent, obviously abandoned long before Barovia's current ills. However, the other, closest to the road, seems alive, with a small line of smoke coming from its stone chimney. A lone farmer, feeding some chickens in the cold, midwinter day, looks briefly at the travelers, then turns quickly back to his work.

[You have the option of speaking with the farmer, continuing down the path, or coming up with something on your own. Let me know.]


----------



## Stormwind

[Scanning every once in a while was what I was aiming at. She'll do it from horseback if she can so as not to slow down their travel.]

As they see the farmer Ashlyn stops in the middle of the road and turns in the saddle to face the others, "I believe that we should speak with the farmer there. If he is not aware of the happenings within the town then he must be warned, and if he is aware, then perhaps he can provide us with some insight as to the happennings around here. I would approach him if you are not adverse, though perhaps you could keep a weather eye out for trouble."

She then slowly dismounts and begins to walk over towards the farmer, unless stopped by her companions words or actions.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu will dismount, and keep an eye on their newfound companion. One hand rests easily on the hilt of his axe, awaiting trouble. The superstitions of the residents of this valley weigh heavily on him, and he is unwilling to jeopardize their mission by forcing his presence on them.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith remains on the back of Selase's old mount even after Sir Khensu dismounts.  Ordinarily he would be walking rather than riding, but as they were moving through town he knew that the entire group needed to be mounted in case an incursion occured and they had to make a break for it.  The stalker staying on foot would have only slowed them down.

"I am surprised that the disease has not made it out this far.  I guess the dead have been remaining in town.  This man should count his lucky stars."   He scans the countryside, very glad that they made it out of the town unhindered.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sir Khensu will dismount from Luminous...



[...no he won't. Luminous is on assignment, remember? Khensu and Jarrith are currently sharing Selase's old mount, which isn't very happy about carrying the two of you.]


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> [...no he won't. Luminous is on assignment, remember? Khensu and Jarrith are currently sharing Selase's old mount, which isn't very happy about carrying the two of you.]




((OOC - Oh! I misunderstood.    When you said that the reinforcements met the horse, I thought he had delivered the message and returned. My bad!))


----------



## James Heard

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "I am surprised that the disease has not made it out this far.  I guess the dead have been remaining in town.  This man should count his lucky stars."   He scans the countryside, very glad that they made it out of the town unhindered.




Janis keeps her own counsel. _Or perhaps he's_ "lucky"_ because he's in league with whatever force lies behind the undead._

Unspoken communications and affections pass between the wizardess and her familiar as they wait to see if the newly met warrior woman returns.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

"Yes, perhaps we should talk with the locals and find out more about our surrounding area and maybe they have seen this 'army' that has passed through."

Bergeron looks at the others, waiting for someone else to take the first step.

"I am willing to go to help keep things civil.  It is part of my training with House Jorasco."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn stops and waits for Bergeron to dismount and join her before she continues to walk over towards the farmer. As she gets a little closer she speaks in a loud, carrying voice, "Good man, if you have a moment we would exchange a few words."


----------



## stonegod

[I'm going to assume Marrat, the other talker, is going to join the talking mob.]

Bergeron and Ashlyn walk up to the farmer's fence side, Marot quietly joining them. The old man obviously tries to ignore them, but as it becomes obvious their intent, he sighs and turns to the gaggle. His accent is thick, like the others in the valley, heavy with sibilant sounds. "Why you on my property? Go away! Andrzey have no use for you!"

The old man---Andrzej apparently---startles the chickens with his annoyance, causing them to squawk loudly and chitter. The commotion draws attention from the house---the party sees a few faces look out the windows. One emerges, this one is a young woman dressed in course clothes like the man, though more delicately trimmed together. She looks surprised at the company. "Papa! Why do you accost these folks so!"

The two argue a moment quietly, the woman tugging at the red shawl covering her ears and and holding up her hair. When they stop, the old man continues to glower while the other speaks. "I am sorry for Papa, he does not like strangers. With the wolf attacks recently, there are few left who have not left for town. Why do you visit us? You are not from here." The statement is matter-of-fact.


----------



## James Heard

_Wolves, undead...next up we need a hunchback and a thunderstorm during a dragon attack and we'll be finally meeting the standards of that hack writer from Sharn._

Janis looks at the young woman keenly and her eyes narrow.

_Then again, maybe the simplest solution would be to ask her directions to her grandmother's house._


----------



## Stormwind

[Sense motive to gain impression of their sincerity]
[Diplomacy to improve their reaction during the conversation]

Ashlyn faces the old man and speaks to him first, "I apologize for troubling you, yet I fear it is necessary."

She then turns to the daughter, speaking in a plain, matter of fact, tone, "It is fortuitous that you have not left for town. I bring news, ... bad news, ... undead zombies walk the streets and they carry a plague that causes the living to fall and rise again. Perhaps half the townsfolk are gathered at the Blood on the vine tavern, the rest I know not, though many of them have fallen and now walk the streets."

Ashlyn pauses a moment to let her news sink in, then continues "We are strangers here it is true, yet we would end this plague if we can. We seek information and intend to speak with Madam Eva. Could you tell us what dangers we might encounter on the road ahead? You mentioned wolves?"


----------



## stonegod

[Sense Motive check: The old man seems genuinely crotchety. The girl does not appear to be hiding anything.]
[Diplomacy: Take 10=20]

The two farmers listen as Ashlyn relates her tale. The old man face glowers even more, while a look of shock comes over the girl's. "Say it cannot be! Has not Father Danovich's prayer's keep the town safe?"

At Ashlyn's request, the young woman thinks for a moment before replying. "There are the wolve's, large beasts with a cursed intelligence. Without Bors, Piotr, and Tomasz, we would be in town now. They roam the road and the forests, though more often at night. Ware the Visanti, those colorfully dressed scoundrels. They will not attack you, but they are thieves and baby snatchers! And, in the dark corners of this land walk things that should be dead. More vile than those that you say are in town. It is our curse."

As she lapses into silence, the old man blurts out, "And there be that crazy man that fights them! Some kind of knight, he says. Well, he still be alive, if that count for anything. But he's got to be mad!" The girl gives an apologetic smile and shrugs, not adding anything else to the story.

The old man looks as if he's going to say something else, but the girl puts her hand on his shoulder. He grimaces, looks north a moment, then spits on the ground and returns to the chickens.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn responds to the girl, "Father Danovich no longer wards the town, something about the death of his son hitting him hard. I know not what the cause of this plague might be, nor the reason behind it if such reason exists, but I would not reccomend traveling into town at this moment."

Something in the old mans last comment gets Ashlyn's attention and she turns towards him, interest and something more, written in her facial expression. She muses aloud, "A knight of some sort you say, .. and he fights against the undead. If our paths should cross, I would not be displeased to make his acquaintance, ... mad or not."

As the old man finishes speaking and looks north, Ashlyn glances in the same direction but can only see the looming presence of the castle.

Finally Ashlyn inclines her head, more than a nod yet less than a bow, and speaks again, "Thank you both for your advice."

She then looks to her companions and if neither of them have anything to add, then she walks back to rejoin the others. Once back with the others, she relates what information she has garnered, "They were unaware of the events within the town. However they gave some information of the dangers of the road ahead. There are large wolves that roam this area, the road and the forests, though mostly at night. The girl spoke of their cursed intelligence. They also warned us against the Visanti, apparently they are not too popular here. Finally more vile undead that what we have already faced walk this land, and there is one who fights against them ... a mad knight ..."


----------



## stonegod

The two watch as the party departs, the girl having some whispered words with her father once again as they leave. The woman has one final glance, then returns into the house.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu Feral*

As the girl whispers to her father, Sir Khensu invokes his ability to discern evil and studies the two of them. As Ashlynn returns, he nods once. "A mad knight? I can well imagine going mad in this realm, although I have found that peasants consider anyone in mail with a sword and a shield a knight."

_Intelligent, evil wolves. Perhaps they walk like men some of the days._

"I suggest that we 'ware these wolves. If any of you bear weapons of silver, prepare them...there are many things in this world who fear the purity of the metal."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Or the purity of the divine," Maraat murmurs, glancing at the retreating backs of the farmers.  "It seems as if the gods have overlooked this place."


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> As the girl whispers to her father, Sir Khensu invokes his ability to discern evil and studies the two of them.



Though the two farmers are at the far range of Khensu's ability, luck is with him. The conversation is brief, but long enough to detect a skein of selfishness and moral poison from both father and daughter. However, the power of such taint cannot be read.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Well at the very least... of the things the two of them mentioned, the Visanti is the one group we don't have to worry about.  Lady Ashlyn, you've been dealing with them in town.  So even if they are supposed 'brightly colored scoundrels'... they at least are plain men that can be dealt with easily as needed."

Jarrith snorts and looks around the hillside.  "Intelligent wolves and walking dead are another matter entirely."

When Sir Khensu mentions the silver weapons, Jarrith's hands instinctually go to the handles of his two raapiers... almost to confirm that they are still there.  Their solid construction and well-worn wrappings are pleasing to the touch.  "I shouldn't think we should tally any longer.  No telling how far it is to this woman Eva's camp.  We can further discuss the information we've just been given while we continue on the way."


----------



## stonegod

*The Crossroads*

The party resumes their trek. The mist moves in around them, is oppressing cling ever present. The road slowly rises, edging ever closer to the the southern forest until it abuts its edge

As the party approaches the crossroads on Ashlyn's map, a yell grabs the group's attention. Rounding the corner, the travelers see an armored man charging toward an unattended graveyard near empty gallows, the man drawing a gleaming silver longsword as he does so. A jet-black raven flies at his soulder. Then you see three dark smears of air encircle him, like shadows cast by clouds.

The man has long black hair and a neatly trimmed beard. He wears full plate and bears a shield. The shield carries the same sign as that of the amulet around his neck---that of a raven's head.

As the party draws nearer, they see two more of the wispy forms in the mists. They appear as the wavering silhouettes of humanoid figures, roughly human in size and shape, with the merest suggestion of eyes.

The sight of the battle overcomes Bergeron, and the scholar immediately faints away.

*The Crossroads Round 0*




J: 22
M: 22
J: 19
U: 15
D: 10
M: 5
K: 3
A: 3
B: unconscious

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: incorporeal forms, r: raven, U: Raven warrior
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Light undergrowth: Difficult terrain, modifiers to Move Silently; Lich Wall: Low wall provides partial cover, climbable; Gravestones: Difficult terrain, partial cover, climbable; Dense Rubble: Difficult terrain; Gallows: Climbable, pole provides partial cover; Signpost: Partial cover, penalty to attack. White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 1. Note the conditions above: dense rubble surrounds the break in the lich wall.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn will ride down the road bringing her closer to the knight and his shadowy opponents. Then she holds forth her holy symbol and calls upon Dol Arrah "Lady, Let thy light cleanse the shadows"

[Move action down the street (Try to move to the north side of the road so not in the way)]
[Standard action to turn undead (if Ashlyn knows that they are undead via knowledge(religion); Detect undead instead if she is not sure)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"I think we've found our errant knight, ladies and gentlemen!  And unless we want to see him turn into one of those things, we better give him a hand!"

Jarrith pats Sir Khensu on the shoulder, fully expecting the Inquisitor to press the horse forward into battle... then he pulls his wand from within his sleeve and vocalizes a quick spell. (Cast _Cat's Grace_ on self)


----------



## GwydapLlew

(OOC: Damn, I thought I had spent a point in Ride last level. _C'est la vie!_)

Sir Khensu attempts to spur on the horse of their fallen comrade, cursing its lack of training. (OOC: AP on the Ride check to have it move in battle). If it proves recalcitrant, he dismounts and draws his greataxe. If it does what the paladin requests, he will draw his greataxe as they move and then call upon his faith in the Flame to illuminate the darkness around him. (OOC: Spend a Turn Undead to activate Pierce Shadows.)

"Be careful of the shadows!"

(OOC: Knowledge (religion) on the creatures attacking the knight?)


----------



## James Heard

Janis' eyes narrow and she ponders the lineage of the raven standard, simple because the man is beset by undead is no proof that he is friend or foe.

OOC: Knowledge (Nobility) on the man in the middle of the undead

"'Ware the warrior too, remember The War!

_Because if every evil fool in armor besieged were noble and pure then maybe there wouldn't have_ *been*_ a war_.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Sir Khensu][Kn: Religion 17]

Khensu recalls stories about many shadowy sorts of spirits, all of them undead. While he cannot identify its specific type, he is certain it is undead. The one point he remembers from the lectures are to beware of their incorporeality---the ability to pass through solid objects.[/sblock][sblock=Ashlyn][Kn: Religion 21]

Though she has not faced one before, the archivists of the Lightbringers are familiar with this blight: Murks. They are incorporeal shadows of unlife, difficult to hit without magical means, and even difficult then. All her trainers warned of their touch that drains sanity and causes madness.[/sblock][sblock=Janis][Kn: Nobility 15]

The symbolism is very obscure, and if not for her recent study of ancient Karrnathi during her last trip to Rekkenmark from Palanko's tome, she might not have recognized any significance to it. However, she does recall coming across a passage about "Knites of the Ravven" in some fiefdom of pre-Karrn Karrnath. If she recalled the passage correctly, they were warriors against the 'dammned unliffing' which were accompanied by 'the feather black,' some sort of avian companion. The symbolism could be the same, but she is not sure if the warrior's herald is identical to the half-remembered one.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat snarls when he sees the ghostly forms, the unquiet, shadowy dead responsible for so much pain.  He knew not whether the raven knight was friend or foe, but he was fighting the ghosts, which, for the moment, gathered him his help.

Silvery light gathers along Maraat's fingers and bursts out in a long lance of light.

"Return to your graves!" he cries.

OOC:  Eldritch Spear spirit blast at O12.  Also Knowledge (religion) or (the planes) +10 to figure out what exactly these spirits are?


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Janis may still take a full round's worth of action (Knowledge checks are mostly free).


----------



## James Heard

Janis climbs down from her immense donkey and with a mumbled gesture and flick of her wrist wisps of arcane energy settle into a set of phantom armor which quickly disappears.

OOC: Cast _Mage Armor_


----------



## stonegod

*The Crossroads Round 1*

Janis cooly dismounts, and chants a few words of protection. A quick shimmer confirms the presence of _mage armor_.

The murky brown forms converge on the armored man, the tendrils of them arms assaulting him. Three of them reach through his armor, causing him to grimace in anguish. He wobbles momentarily, but maintains his footing. [3 attacks hit warrior]

Jarrith prepares his defenses, increasing his dexterity for the coming battle. [_cat's grace_ 10 rounds

The armored warrior call's out loudly, "Friends! Welcome to the party! If---*ngh*---if you wish to help, best do so soon." He then turns to one of the undead, and boasts, "Is that---*cough*---all you can do! Now its my turn! Hurrn! Fly!"

As some inner confidence seems to inflate the warrior, the raven at its shoulder strikes out, nipping at one of the undead. It dive's under the undead's retaliation, distracting it. The warrior uses the distraction to slice at it with his silver sword, white power seeming to infuse the blade. It cuts away at the brown haze, while a follow-up thrust passes through nothingness. He bellows a laugh and slams his shield into the figure, dispersing it into the air. [Smite attack and shield bash succeed; M8 dropped]

Daellin manages slide of his steed in a single smooth motion, and moves quickly towards the battle, bow in hand. Two arrows fly, and the shots are luckly, tearing the nearest shade asunder. Meanwhile, his horse snickers in fear and scatters.[Dismount; move to S7; Manyshot AC 17 hits; incorporeal miss chance hits; 23 hp; O8 destroyed]

Marot calls forth a holy spear of energy, which strikes the shadowy form unerringly, tearing at it. [AC 14 hits O10; no miss chance; 7 hp][sblock=Marot][Your training was more fastidous than that of your Flame brothers, and you recognize these as Murks, dead shades which drain one's will and cause insanity][/sblock]
Sir Khensu tries to control Selase's old mount, but cannot bring it to bear. He struggles in vain, and then drops off. [Failed ride check; dismounts]

Ashlyn spurs Valo forward, raising her holy symbol at the same time. "By all that is holy, begone!" Her faith forces the foul shades back! [20 turn check, 14 turn damage; All three turned]

*The Crossroads Round 2*





J: 22; _mage armor_ 7 hours
M: 22 [O10: -7 (severely wounded), all turned, 10 rounds]
J: 19; _cat's grace_ 10 rounds
U: 15
D: 10
M: 5
K: 3
A: 3
B: unconscious

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, M: incorporeal forms, r: raven, U: Raven warrior
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Light undergrowth: Difficult terrain, modifiers to Move Silently; Lich Wall: Low wall provides partial cover, climbable; Gravestones: Difficult terrain, partial cover, climbable; Dense Rubble: Difficult terrain; Gallows: Climbable, pole provides partial cover; Signpost: Partial cover, penalty to attack. Yellow border: turned, White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


Please indicate your actions for round 2


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Bergeron lays on the ground, his little head still spinning.  

_What was that?  Did I really see that?_ he thought to himself.  Then he heard the yelling around him and started to try to pull himself to his knees.

_Maybe no one noticed...._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Don't let them touch you, they bring madness!" Maraat cries out, and lashes the creatures again with silver fire.  _It seems this knight falls on the side of right.  Let us hope his will as is strong as his resolve..._

OOC:  Repeat previous attack, this time on O10.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Sir Khensu*

Sir Khensu moves towards the lurks. As he does so, he pulls out his greataxe and hopes that the enchantments on the blade will allow him to harm this creatures.

((OOC - Double move to R6.))


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith slides the wand back into his forearm sheath as his Lumin brother leaps from the horse.  He himself prepares to dismount as he watches several of these apparitions disolve into nothingness.  He laughs as he dismounts "Well at least these things can be destroyed much easier than those stupid shuffling corpses!  Keep it up, fellows!  Yeah!"  (Move action to sheath wand / Move action to dismount horse)


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn guides her mount, Valo, with her knees and he takes a single step toward the shadowy figures, Ashlyn being careful not to advance to within 10 feet of the incorporeal creatures. Still holding forth her holy symbol she calls out to her companions, a cold unyielding tone in her voice "These things are Murks, incorporeal shadows of unlife. Cut them down from range if you can, though you will likely need magic to do it, for they flee from me."

She then lets the silver symbol fall back against her chest as she slides her shield on to her arm and draws her sword.

[5ft step towards Murks]
[Move action to equip shield]
[Move action to draw longsword]


----------



## James Heard

Janis moves toward the building at the other end of the crossroads, trying to stay far away from the undead.


----------



## stonegod

*The Crossroads Round 2*

Janis begins to make her way to the gallows, her eyes keeping a close watch on the undead's movements.

The shades struggle against Ashlyn's holy power, but it is in vain. They drift off into the southern mists, sinking into the ground as they do so. [Turned undead flee 60' into the mists, pursuit effectively impossible]

*Combat End*

The warrior yells at the undead as they flee, "Flee, cowardly devils! You only delay our battle once again!" He then moves over to a crooked tombstone and leans heavily upon it, clutching his temples. The raven follows.

Looking up, a pained expression on his face, the warrior examines the party. Though his sword is resting at his side in support, it is obvious he has not fully let down his guard. His voice is jovial, though there is a steely resolve behind it mixed with masked pain. "So friends, if friends you be, what brings you to lovely Barovia?"


----------



## James Heard

"There I was at home in Cyre watching my homeland crumble around me. I was succumbing to a surfeit of sunshine and easy living, so I decided to come to visit here," Janis says easily, still staying far away from the man.

"And you? Are you a Knight of the Ravven or some such then? I had thought the order extinguished after my last visit to Rekkenmark."

"Your familiar is most fetching," she says grudgingly.


----------



## stonegod

The man chuckles, a deep rumble. "Ah, aren't all homes nothing but that which we try to get away from, only to have it shattered in our hearts! Ah, but the question is, the test is, do we try to put it back together?" He laughs once more, though the last part is cut off as he grimaces again.

He looks about seemingly dazed a moment, then blinks a few times before continuing, stroking the sable raven at his shoulder. "Ah, Hurrn, you mean. No mean familiar is he, but a servant of those that overwatch us. Ravens consume the dead, you see, and those that exist behind death's pale rightly fear them for it. As for..."

The man is distracted by the mist a moment, staring at nothing intently for a moment. Just as the pause would become awkward, he starts up again. "Where was I? Ah, yes." He makes a mock little bow. "Indeed, my bony white lady, I am the last of the living Knights of the Raven, righters of wrong, and defenders of that which needs defending." The man laughs again, once more with the steel edge to it. "Sir Urik, the mad, or so I have heard the villagers call me."

The bearded man smiles, his gaze drifting off a moment again, before he shakes his head hard once more. He places one gloved hand---his left, the other still on his sword---on his temple again. "Ah, but you have not provided me the pleasure of your names and purpose. It would be a shame if I did not have that pleasure."


----------



## James Heard

"I am called by some by the name Stormhand," Janis says with a little bow. " They consume the dead, you say? As an arcane metaphor that's quite fascinating. As for what? You were going to say something? The Order of Ravens must be quite old, ancient even...I've only seen references to them in passing. Where are the rest of them then, if the rest are unliving?" 

Even as the words seem to spill from her lips, Janis' face remains cool and immobile, as if she were merely discussing the daily races in Metrol.

_I wish Selase were here, perhaps she'd know more about obscure cults in Karn than I._

"By what act or coincidence brings you here to these crossroads?"


----------



## GwydapLlew

"Sir Urik, you say?" Khensu's voice rumbles as he appears through the mist, giving their new acquaintance with a direct look as he approaches. _Will he flinch as the rest will? Is he a warrior for good as we are?_ ((OOC - _Detect evil_, yaddayadda))

Assuming that Urik does not flicker with impurities, the shifter approaches and offers him a warrior's salute. "I am Sir Khensu Feral, of the Order of Illumination. Well met, sir! It seems we are not the only travellers in this accursed mist.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> " They consume the dead, you say? As an arcane metaphor that's quite fascinating. As for what? You were going to say something? The Order of Ravens must be quite old, ancient even...I've only seen references to them in passing. Where are the rest of them then, if the rest are unliving?"



Urik nods at Janis, as if she had asked yes-or-no question. "They rest the final rest. My master, my mentor, fallen to the battle most of a score of years ago. There was but one of him, and so on... for some time I'm told." He looks at the sky a moment, making a gesture across his chest using the 'v' sign seen last night in the Vine.


			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> ((OOC - _Detect evil_, yaddayadda))



The man seems too distracted or too unobservant to notice Khensu's action. The shifter's intense gaze turns up nothing. Either he does not suffer from evil, or shields it well.


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "By what act or coincidence brings you here to these crossroads?"





			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "I am Sir Khensu Feral, of the Order of Illumination. Well met, sir! It seems we are not the only travelers in this accursed mist."



The almost simultaneous statements seem to rattle the man's concentration, and he clutches his head once again. Raising his left hand, he speaks with strain, though his sardonic humor still clings to it, "Forgive my manners, but I must confess it is becoming more difficult to refrain from crying out from the dizzying pain those foul cowards have inflicted on me. I"---he cringes again---"I would beg of you fine travelers a boon if possible, a restorative of the mind if you so possess it. I..." His mind seems to wander for a moment, and then with hard concentration continues, "I... have a scroll of such that I am quite unable to use." 

His left hand digs out scroll from a case, which he holds out. "If you please."


----------



## GwydapLlew

((Sense Motive on the poor fellow to make sure he's on the up-and-up?))

Sir Khensu nods to Jarrith once. Both the cleric and Marot can recognize the look on his broad face as indicating that this one had passed the first test of the Inquisitor. _The Flame teaches that its light may be found in the most unlikely of places._ "My brother may be able to assist you, Sir Urik. Do you possess other injuries - injuries of the body - that we may tend to as well?

Trust is earned by small steps. _If this man were truly a knight of a holy order, then this land is far more dangerous than it appears._


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn watches the ground where the incorporeal forms dissappeared for a few moments. When she hears Urik's request she immediately turns and steps toward him, taking the proffered scroll from his hand, "I will do what I may."

She then examines the man briefly before looking down at the scroll in her hand.

[Heal check to ascertain Urik's condition (is he otherwise wounded or hurt too?)]
[Examine the scroll ... can she decipher it?]
[If the scroll is lesser restoration (and has CL less than or equal to 3) then cast it immediately. If she can't decipher it then pass it to one of the others.]


----------



## James Heard

Janis frowns, wondering exactly what the absent-minded knight might be concentrating on. Turning her back on everyone from her vantage point near the building, she hurries through casting the basic cornerstone spell of Cyran magical training, the spell of magical detection.

OOC: Casts _Detect Magic_, then begins concentrating as anything interesting takes her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat will carefully dismount and walk over to the Urik.

"I am called Marot by most.  I am a magician, and if your scroll is beyond Ashlyn's pale, then I might be able to bend its magic to my will to serve you," he says in a quiet voice.

OOC:  Will use UMD to use the scroll if Ashlyn can't.


----------



## stonegod

[Sense Motive take 10: 19]
Sir Khensu's natural distrust is not rewarded this time, as Urik does not appear to be deceiving him.

[Heal Check take 10: 22]
Ashlyn takes the scroll from Urik's hand, then does a cursory examination, asking him a few questions and such. The man is very disoriented, having difficulty maintaining lucidity. Considering what she knows of the murks that just fled, it is likely he has suffered some mental damage from their blows. Otherwise, there are no physical marks on him.

Ashlyn examines the scroll, but her training is more martial, not arcane, and she cannot decipher it. [No Spellcraft] Marot takes the scroll, and with some luck, identifies it as a _scroll of lesser restoration_, as promised. [Spellcraft 19+3=22 vs DC 22: Success] Marot uses his fiendish insight in to magic to cast the spell upon knight, who appears less distracted, though still somewhat harmed. The raven Hurrn looks over the proceedings with a stern eye. [UMD Take 10=24 vs DC 23: Success, 4 Wisdom damage healed]

[Janis _detects magic_]
While the others are focused on the knight, Janis scans for any sign of magic which may have be the root of Urik's distraction. Scanning the area, besides the expected glow of magic from her companions, she determines Urik's armaments are all magical. However, nothing else possess the tell-tale glow.

After the spell is cast, Urik stands a bit straighter. He rubs his temple once more, then makes a half-bow to those gathered. "My thanks. It is a rare day indeed in this land when strangers help strangers. Not the land of milk and honey are we! Now, to answer you questions, I am here because this is where I was needed. I fight the curse upon this land, and that curse is ever present in this place, tainted by the deaths of those that meant ill." He pats the tombstone on which he leans.

He looks the group over with a keen eye again, more focused this time. "However addled a may still be, however, you have yet to answer _my_ question. Barovia's ills are mine for it is my home. But you are strangers. What brings you to our mist soaked paradise?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Need brings us.  We came the bequest of a strange message, only to find the town cursed with the walking of its own dead.  We cannot leave such things as they are.  We seek wisdom in order to find a remedy for this plague," Maraat tells him.  A white rat peeks out of his breast pocket as he talks, and Anuine, his familiar, casts a jaded eye over Urik and Hurrn both.


----------



## GwydapLlew

"And there are those of us who fight evil when it is found. The Flame protects us, but it also commands us. The shifter sheathes his axe and looks at the gallows while they speak with one another.

"What do you know of the witches of Lysaga Hill, Sir Urik? What evils infest this land? Do you know a 'Viktor Litmunova'?" The questions are not presented in rapid-fire succession; instead interspersed among the conversation with the rest Khenu's companions.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith wanders around the graveyard as the conversations abound.  When Sir Urik mentions that he needs a spell cast, the Stalker is about to reply when Lady Ashlyn and Marot both speak up and say they will do it.  Jarrith is about to take a typical humorous jab at them both, but then he sees Janis scouting about and he remembers to keep a civil tongue.  So he says nothing and continues to wander about.

Although he doesn't really expect to find anything of interest, he decides to take a bit more time inspecting the area since they've stopped anyway.  He moves over to the gallows and begins looking around for anything of note, and if he finds nothing, will move back to the graves and search around there.  Perhaps one of the tombstones will have something written on it of note.  (Search checks at gallows and graves)


----------



## drothgery

Daellin joins Jarrith in investigating the area.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn looks on as Maraat takes the scroll and casts it.

Once Urik has asked his question, Ashlyn waits a few moments and then replies, "Legends scribed in ancient texts bought me to this land, yet it is the presense of the undead that concerns me now, for I will not suffer their foul blight to be unopposed. If I understand you correctly, you have fought the undead alone for many long years, and your mentor before you, and so forth. Now you need not stand alone, for I too oppose those that should not walk this earth."

_I wonder, ... does he oppose the undead or simply any evil that blights his lands? Are undead are anethema to him as they are to me?_

[Diplomacy check to improve Urik's reaction during the conversation]


----------



## James Heard

Janis lifts her chin in quiet, Janis-like imperiousness in the background, and concentrates more fully on the man since there are no other magical sources in the area.

"The farmers up the road mentioned you. Apparently they fear you. Why?"


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> "Legends scribed in ancient texts bought me to this land, yet it is the presence of the undead that concerns me now, for I will not suffer their foul blight to be unopposed. If I understand you correctly, you have fought the undead alone for many long years, and your mentor before you, and so forth. Now you need not stand alone, for I too oppose those that should not walk this earth."



Urik nods at Ashlyn's response. "It is good to hear that there is still a spark of light in the darkness, though it is a shame that such sparks are difficult to find for they do not seem to breed true in Barovia. I had high hopes for one once... but, I am the last unless some other takes up the mantle." He looks at Ashlyn appraisingly for a moment, but adds nothing more.



			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "And there are those of us who fight evil when it is found. The Flame protects us, but it also commands us.



"Good, good! Fire is a most potent weapon against many evils, and the living dead fear it almost as much as the ravens!" Hurrn cocks its head to the side at this comment and caws once, a silvery sound.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Need brings us.  We came the bequest of a strange message, only to find the town cursed with the walking of its own dead.  We cannot leave such things as they are.  We seek wisdom in order to find a remedy for this plague."



Urik shakes his head, and thumps his sword in the ground in obvious upset. "It is as I suspected! I come to the town rarely---the villagers cannot see beyond their benighted lives and forsake the old symbols. However, I am need of supplies, and though most of the town scorns me, Father Danovich still honors those that overwatch us and provides me with needful things, such as that scroll. I fought a few of these vile corpses, but had to turn back, their numbers too overwhelming."



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis lifts her chin in quiet, Janis-like imperiousness in the background, and concentrates more fully on the man since there are no other magical sources in the area.



His armor, shield, cloak and sword all possess faint magic, chiefly abjuration for the former two, transmutation for the cloak, and evocation for the sword. Typical armaments for a warrior, the cloak is out of place.

[Ashlyn Diplomacy check: 27]
The conversation carries on for several minutes, and Urik's strong but dark humor colors the discussion. Many questions are asked:"What do you know of the witches of Lysaga Hill, Sir Urik? What evils infest this land? Do you know a 'Viktor Litmunova'?" "The farmers up the road mentioned you. Apparently they fear you. Why?" Each is answered in turn:

- "The witches? Black-magickers of ill repute. They are a new blight, but they are weeds buried in the grass---hard to find, and hard to root out. I hear tales of foul rites being performed during the darkness of the month, but I have not found them yet. But Lysaga Hill---it is a place dark enough for their hearts, tainted by ill buried deep in its stones. Murder, madness, all of them found their home in Lysaga Hill in times past."

- "The land... the land has a shadow over it. When Karrn the Great created his empire, this land was wrested from its former masters and given to some powerful warlord. Every child knows this warlord betrayed his family in an act so vile,  it turned our land into the black place it is now, a prison of fear. Hope does not live long in Barovia. Pettiness, greed, all the great sins feed this place, manifesting as the cursed unliving that haunt every corner of the land. And only I seem to fight them." He stares off at the castle a moment as he finishes, a stoney look on his face.

- "I know of none  of the family Litmunova. The townsfolk shun me, and my vigil is a solitary one."

- "The farmers! Hah, hah! A superstitious bunch, more close to the dangers of the land than the ones surrounded by stone walls. But I am sure you have already seen Barivian hospitality, being strangers. Though I am one of them, as far as my former neighbors are concerned, I have turned my back on sanity. After all, can someone who fights an impossible battle be sane? Hah, hah!"

While he is lucid, his occasional pauses as if trying to recall words indicate his mind is still wounded from his battles.


----------



## stonegod

[Daellin and Jarrith take 20 on Search]
As the other's converse, the hunter and the Stalker examine the crossroads. A old wooden gallows creaks in the chill wind coming down from the mountains, a long-ago frayed length of rope dancing from its beam. The well worn road splits here, and a signpost opposite the gallos points off in three directions: "Barovia" to the east, whence the party came; "Tser Pool" to the north, the home of the oracle Madam Eva; and "Castle Ravenloft" to the west. Across from the gallows, a low wall, crumbling in places, partially encloses a small plot of graves---presumably of those who died at the end of the rope.

The two's search turns of little of interest, most of the markings on the graves having been eroded long, long ago. Daellin finds evidence of Urik's passage, apparently having come from the forest to the north.


----------



## GwydapLlew

_Finally someone who has a sense of history...if he is considered mad, how ignorant must the villagers be?_

"You mention that the dead fear your raven. What do you mean?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat will wander over to Jarrith as Urik speaks, having a sneaking suspician that after fighting the Murks, his odd departure won't garner much comment from the half-mad knight.

"Jarrith, I have a question for you.  This Knight of the Raven seems to be one that could be our ally.  But I worry that his mind is still hurt from battling the Murks.  Have you the prayer to help restore his balance, like the scroll I used on him?  It would be a great tragedy for this place to lose the only native champion we've found," he asks.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "You mention that the dead fear your raven. What do you mean?"



Having misses entirely Marot's withdrawal, Sir Urik addresses Khensu. "I know only what I was taught, but from what lore the Knight's have passed on, it appears our order predate the time this place became the land of Barov. But before even that, before our forefather's greatest fathers set foot on this land, uncivilized barbaric breeds lived here. It is said they worshiped evil and blood, and were ruled by those that hungered for both. But these eternal overlords feared the raven."

He pauses again, grasping the symbol at his throat. Hurrn seems to peer at Khensu regally as the tale it told. "You have seen the gestures of the townsfolk, a ward against evil?" He makes the 'v' gesture with his hand again. "It is the sign of Those that Overwatch, the holy sovereigns that guide us. Their ravens are the sign of their strength and honor and light, and the dead lords of the time correctly feared them. My forefathers took this symbol as their own, and created my order. It was under the sign of those that overwatch that the barbaric blood-drinkers were cast out, freeing the land." He smiles, a rueful smile. "But, the evil seems to have had the last laugh, is it not so! Hah, hah! But we fight, for not to fight would be accept despair."

The knight peers intently at Khensu a moment, as if just noticing something. "You must know what it is to fight such demons, for you are marked by the wolf, are you not? I am sure the Barovians gave you a fine welcome. Wolves are about as welcome as death, hah hah!"
[sblock=Ashlyn][Knowledge: Religion 20]
Ashlyn recalls that the weapon her order seeks supposedly was forged for the great paladin Lugdana, a warrior 'of the Raven.' It is possible that Urik is a member of that self-same order.[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> The knight peers intently at Khensu a moment, as if just noticing something. "You must know what it is to fight such demons, for you are marked by the wolf, are you not? I am sure the Barovians gave you a fine welcome. Wolves are about as welcome as death, hah hah!"




Sir Khensu ducks his head in acknowledgement. _Marked by the wolf, if only he knew!_ "My people come from a tainted lineage. Once we were as beasts, but there are those of us who strive to the light. Your order took as its symbol the raven; my order," the shifter points to the tattoo on his arm of the sword-and-hourglass. "Takes the symbol of the hourglass, for we are patient, and the sword, for we are valiant. We bring the light of the Silver Flame to those who travel in darkness. Dame Ashlynn and I have found common cause; will you join us?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Maraat said:
			
		

> "Jarrith, I have a question for you.  This Knight of the Raven seems to be one that could be our ally.  But I worry that his mind is still hurt from battling the Murks.  Have you the prayer to help restore his balance, like the scroll I used on him?  It would be a great tragedy for this place to lose the only native champion we've found."



Having found nothing of real note in his searches, he raises his head to the warlock as he approaches.  Marot's question is a good one, and Jarrith takes a few moments to look at Sir Urik and try and get a sense of his demeanor and just how scattered the man still is.  (Sense Motive check)

"I'll be honest with you, Marot... while I did in fact pray this morning for that kind of healing to be available to me... I do wonder if we would be better served holding that prayer in reserve.  The man seems... fine.  I guess.  You are probably right in that he is not entirely there... but he seems functional enough that he could certainly hold out and let his sense return naturally over time."

He begins walking back to the group, with Marot presumably following behind.  "The thing I fear is that we encounter more of these spirits of the darkness... some of which I know can drain a man's strength or stamina.  I'd rather save my prayer on the chance we need to restrengthen our Lumin Brother or Lady Ashlyn... then to complete heal the mind of Sir Urik.  If he was not functioning, I'd do it gladly.  But if all he is currently is a bit scatterbrained... he should still be able to wield a sword and be no worse for wear in a day or two."

He faces Marot and smiles.  "But I'll make a deal with you.  If we bed down for the evening tonight and I have not yet used my prayer on any of us, I'll use it on him before I lay down my head."


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> Urik nods at Ashlyn's response. "It is good to hear that there is still a spark of light in the darkness, though it is a shame that such sparks are difficult to find for they do not seem to breed true in Barovia. I had high hopes for one once... but, I am the last unless some other takes up the mantle." He looks at Ashlyn appraisingly for a moment, but adds nothing more.



Ashlyn is quiet for a moment, then she speaks again "I would be interested in hearing more of your order."

_His words have struck a chord ... he too knows what it is to fight on endlessly, without surcease._

As Urik speaks with Sir Khensu, Ashlyn listens on, interested. Recalling several of the details  contained in the ancient texts that had led her here with her companions, Ashlyn turns to Urik and asks "In the ancient texts that bought me here, there was mention of Lugdana, a warrior of the Raven, have you ever heard the name before?"


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Dame Ashlynn and I have found common cause; will you join us?



The big man looks at the shifter a moment, then enjoys a loud belly laugh. "Oh, my new friend, you are full of surprises! Ah, youth, like the sun that so rarely is seen in my beloved home. it would please me to have companionship after so long, but I feel that I am not well. I must seek Danovich for the removal of my mental wounds." He looks at Khensu a moment. "Perhaps you might find me there in the future, if not here. Danovich must know the cause of this scourge of walking dead in town, and Doru has surely kept his father safe."



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith takes a few moments to look at Sir Urik and try and get a sense of his demeanor and just how scattered the man still is.  (Sense Motive check)



[Sense Motive]
Urik seems to be truthful and little guarded. His frequent pauses and occasional forgetfulness would indicate some mental fatigue.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn is quiet for a moment, then she speaks again "I would be interested in hearing more of your order."



A smile broadens the man's face at Ashlyn's words. "It is something we should speak more of, but the time is not right. The town's curse must be dealt with first, I fear, or there will be little of Barovia to protect."



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> "In the ancient texts that bought me here, there was mention of Lugdana, a warrior of the Raven, have you ever heard the name before?"



Urik's eyes open wide in surprise. "Lugdana. The Dark Lady herself. It was she that led the crusade against the barbarian unliving, burning them with the our greatest symbol---the Holy Symbol of Ravenkind. She is the mother of our order." His face darkens a moment. "But things change. Her Symbol now a toy of that fool Burgomaster, her armaments lost to generations, her chapel in ruins." He glances once again at the looming castle. "All passed into mists and shadow."


----------



## GwydapLlew

_This one has not heard the news, then._ "Sir Urik, I am sorry to say that Danovich will not help you. Doru was slain near a month back, and the priest has disappeared. The villagers speak of him being lost in his sorrow."


----------



## stonegod

A look of anger comes over Urik's face, and he pushes himself up with his sword. His angry presence looms over the crossroads. "_A month!_ A month I heard nothing! Foul be the mists this day. I must leave for the church at once, to find Father Danovich and avenge this treachery." He looks a the gathered party. "I thank you for your help, and hope those that overwatch will see that we meet again, but I must go soon. If you have any last words, have them now. Dark hearts do not pause long."


----------



## Stormwind

A fleeting grimace crosses Ashlyn's face, "When I came here, I travelled with two companions. Whilst I guarded the villagers they made their way to the church to speak with the priest. I have not heard of them since and that was some three or fours days past."

"About half the villagers are barricaded in the center of town in the Blood of the Vine inn. I would not have left them unguarded, and two mercenaries, competent fighters both by my judgement, now guard the barricades."

"We were on our way to speak with one of the Vistani, Madam Eva, to see if she could provide us with answers. Once I have the answers that I seek, it is my intent to put that knowledge to good use and end this undead plague upon the town. I was almost overwhelmed by the undead that walk the streets and cannot give strong enough warning against venturing there alone. If you do not wish to accompany us to the Vistani, then please wait on our return and we will see you to the church."

Ashlyn turns to the others and asks, "Is there nothing more than can be done for our new friend ... I for one would not wish to face him if he were to fall and rise again"

Ashlyn turns back to face Urik, "Must you leave for the town directly?"


----------



## stonegod

Urik's painfully gazes towards the town a moment, then bows his head. After a moment, he chuckles. "Madam Eva is no Vistanti, but you shall see that soon enough. Her eye sees true, however, that you can take on solid ground. But, like all prophecy, it is never a clean thing." Straightening up, he continues. "You are right, a fool's errand would it be to refuse assistance when it is offered. I will await you in the town square, but do not dally. I cannot stay long."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn tilts her head a moment, considering, then turns to face the raven, "See him safely down this road". Then turning back to look at Urik she says nothing but inclines her head in a slow formal manner before she swings herself back into the saddle of her massive black steed and prepares to continue.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Bergeron slowly composes himself, and begins to walk towards where the group was talking.  He had heard an unfamiliar voice, but when he finally got there, the stranger was gone.  Sucking his breath in through his mouth, Bergeron put on the sternest face he could and took hold of his light mace.

"Where are the abominations?  Have they fled our might presence?"


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sir Khensu clasps Sir Urik by the forearm, warrior-fashion ((OOC - if he has obvious injuries, I'll use my lay on hands on him)) and steps back. "The Burgomaster is also dead. Aid is coming by means of a caravan - it will arriving in the village soon. If you have need of us, speak with Mateush Ochem; he will be able to contact us."

The shifter smiles at Bergeron's question. "The creatures were undead, and fled before the might of our friend here. Are you feeling better?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis takes the time spent in discussion with the warrior to examine the area and search it for anything specific of interest or which might have culled the undead from their rest.


----------



## stonegod

Janis' examination turns up nothing of note to her arcane senses, and her mundane ones see nothing that would reveal themselves as odd. Daellin watches with a raised eyebrow as the mage walks amongst the tombstones Jarrith and him recently searched, but says nothing.

[Sir Urik does not appear to have any physical wounds.]
Urik returns Khensu's clasp, and the shifter and Ashlyn hear his whispered words, "Ask... _her_... about the Symbol. She will never talk to me, but you..." You see a fierce need in his eyes as he says the words. He then nods at the others and leaves. As he passes the recently reawaken Bergeron, he laughs again. "Wee folk. Truly, strange days, Hurrn." The mists then swallow him and his companion, and all is once again silent.

[What now? I'll assume continue to the camp if there is no more discussion.]


----------



## GwydapLlew

After long moments pass, Khensu leans against one of the crumbling walls and speaks absently, as if to himself, "What an _odd_ man. This place has more than one mystery, it seems."

He looks to the harder-working members of the group. "Find anything of import?"


----------



## James Heard

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> He looks to the harder-working members of the group. "Find anything of import?"



"Nothing that would be resolved better by discussion, I'm sure," the strange Cyran mage says stiffly.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn will look on as the others ready themselves for the onward trip. If Daellin needs help in catching his mount, or Sir Khensu and Jarrith need help with Selase's old mount, then she will give her aid, calming the horses with an air of confidence that speaks of much practice. 

Once the group is ready to proceed she turns in the saddle to face Daellin. "Do you see trace of any tracks here save for ours and Urik's. I was wondering if your friends from the caravan have come through here? ... The saboteur and his cohorts?"

[Handle animal check to calm the horses if necessary]
[Ashlyn is ready to move on to the camp]


----------



## drothgery

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Once the group is ready to proceed she turns in the saddle to face Daellin. "Do you see trace of any tracks here save for ours and Urik's. I was wondering if your friends from the caravan have come through here? ... The saboteur and his cohorts?"




"I do not know yet..." The elf says, begining to search for tracks. OOC: Survival +12


----------



## stonegod

Daellin finds no other recent tracks.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu said:
			
		

> "What an _odd_ man. This place has more than one mystery, it seems."



"At least he seemed competant and earnest in his work.  And that means we'll have one more person we can count on if things around here get really worse."  Jarrith moves over to Selase's mount and climbs up onto the back.  "He may not be the sort of person I'd have over for drinks... but at least he's not the walking dead.  So that's a point in his favor, Brother."


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Daellin finds no other recent tracks.




After checking, Daellin tells Ashlyn. "There are no other trails I can see."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn nods once, "Then we should move onwards to the camp."


----------



## stonegod

The group, having recovered the skittish horses, push on down the northern trail towards the Tser Pool camp. Soon, the canopy of mist and branches overhead give way to open sky---though the sky is black with roiling storm clouds. A circle of colorful wagons and a scattering of tents are ranged about a dancing bonfire, and a handful of men and women in colorful garb sit quietly near the wagons. Beyond the camp, a small lake reflects the angry sky overhead.

As the group rides into the encampment, the Vistanti stare at the group cooly, sharing glances between them. Bringing the horses to the middle of the camp, the party notices one particularly large tent set aside from the others nearer to the lake's water. Two other Visanti visibly guard it.

As they ride into camp, Sir Khensu takes a moment to stare intently in the direction of the gathered Vistanti.[sblock=Sir Khensu]Though Khensu only glances quickly, the touch of moral decay is present within the camp. He is not certain of the presence of evil on any particular Vistanti, but it touches at least one of them.[/sblock]
Before the party can speak, one of the colorful men separates from the largest group and approaches the riders, hands in front of him. Like the other Vistanti you have seen, his speech is thicker than even those of the village. "You travelers? New people to Barovia, yes? You seek Madam Eva? She there." He points to the tent. Any questions directed his way are met with a shake of his head. "I no speak village language well. Speak Madam Eva."

The group dismounts, leaving there horses near the large tent, and push inside. It is quite roomy, though the various collections of beads, feathers, and other arcane leavings make it feel more cramped than its apparent size. What little furniture there is is lavishally colored, as gaudy as the rest of the camp.





At the far side of the tent is its only inhabitant, presumably Madam Eva. The old woman is enormous, for a moment seeming more like an ogre of small giant than the ancient, wrinkled human she is. She hunches over a table that is dwarfed by her bulk, and her black eyes gleam as she shuffles a deck of weathered playing cards. her hands are bony and spotted with age. When she speaks, her voice crackles like dry weeds.

"At last, you come to see Madam Eva. She has waited some time. What shall Madam Eva speak to you about, hmmm?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith glances back at the rest of the folks in the group, his eyebrows raised in a "this is a little odd, isn't it?" kind of manner.  He turns back to her and takes a second or two to get a bearing on the woman, then pipes up in reply.

"Walking death.  It infests these lands.  There has to be a reason... and we've heard that you might know why."


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Walking death.  It infests these lands.  There has to be a reason... and we've heard that you might know why."



"Death is the land, and the land is death. They are bound together. As for the why... Madam Eva sees the future and the past, but that is a past long past." She smiles a small smile.


----------



## James Heard

"Nevertheless, those who do not make a study of the past often find themselves doomed to repeat it - and that is a particular friend of fate I do not care to travel with," Janis says curtly, looking around at the paraphernalia in the tent.

"You obviously expected us. Can you _help _us, or do you seek to comfort us only with mysteries and riddles?" Despite her words though, Janis has a twinkle in her eye. Perhaps she recognizes a kindred spirit, and the joy that could come of a lifetime spent toying with the emotions and destinies of hapless adventurers and ne'er-do-wells.

_Mayhaps I should find a haunted barony or such for retirement, and ingratiate myself with the locals..._ she looks around. _I'll have to go shopping. These are really quite nice looking colors, and they'd match my eyes._ Janis muses in silence.


----------



## stonegod

The large woman chuckles. "Ho, ho. The rat-charmer wants answers, she does! The wanting of things gets her where she is now, but what costs, hmm?" She twirls one of the cards around in her hand idly. "Madam Eva may be able to provide what they want, but not what they need. But _what_ do they want? Do they know, hmm? Questions? Answers? Tellings?"


----------



## James Heard

"Colorful mumblings and evasions it is then, and an admission that she doesn't have what we need?" Janis sighs and begins to turn to leave.

"I don't have time for wants. I don't know about the rest of you, but I think it's clear we're done here. Maybe some other random recommendations from the brutally suspicious townspeople will pan out, perhaps they know some wise old clowns or poleturners."


----------



## Stormwind

As she dismounts, Ashlyn empathically communicates with her mount, telling it to guard itself and the other mounts from the Vistani if necessary.

She walks into the large tent with the others and sits quietly as the others begin conversing with the old woman. After Janis's little outburst she speaks calmly to the old woman, "I seek to learn of legends long past, and of events of the recent past. Two items were carried by Lugdana, a blade imbued with the power of the sun, and a symbol of Ravenkind. I would learn of these. Also, a recent plague of undead troubles the village of Barovia, I would learn of its source."

Ashlyn then waits patiently for whatever answers she might gain.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat finds the Madame Eva fascinating, though somewhat in the way one finds a swaying snake fascinating.  She was a little like some of the spookier sar'malaan of the other Ghaash'kala tribes, often speaking in riddles in order to make one learn the answers themselves.

"Indeed, I would also wish to learn of the shadow that lies over this land, and what the future might hold to those who try to lift it," he chimes in to Ashlyns words.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin stays by the doorway, content to let others do the talking for now.


----------



## James Heard

While the rest of the party is enthralled by the old woman's cryptic answers and rustic ethnic charm, Janis strides out of the tent and meets and interacts with the rest of the people in the camp.

_Does the water ward against the mist then?_ she wonders, honestly appraising the camp's residents.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> While the rest of the party is enthralled by the old woman's cryptic answers and rustic ethnic charm, Janis strides out of the tent and meets and interacts with the rest of the people in the camp.
> 
> _Does the water ward against the mist then?_ she wonders, honestly appraising the camp's residents.



The Visanti as a whole share three characteristics---their bright clothes, dark hair and eyes, and their relatively shortness. One group of them look up as Janis emerges from the tent, then return back to their rest. A guard mentions, "Go back. She not done yet," but Janis ignores him.

After her probing glance, it becomes obvious to Janis that there are quite a few Visanti that must be missing, considering the number of tents and wagons. 

The lake itself roils in the brisk wintry wind, far from placid. North and west she can see it rise into the surrounding mountains before it vanishes into the mist at the far end of the shore. A wider stream exits easterward, in the direction of the village.


----------



## stonegod

The woman chuckles as Janis exits. "Daughter of the the storms wants the quick knowledge, with little patient to work it out, hmm? Seemed patient enough with the plaguebearers below the place of swords."



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> "I seek to learn of legends long past, and of events of the recent past. Two items were carried by Lugdana, a blade imbued with the power of the sun, and a symbol of Ravenkind. I would learn of these. Also, a recent plague of undead troubles the village of Barovia, I would learn of its source."



"Child of craft so direct, like the father long missing. Of items before the curse she seeks? But seeking is easy, finding is the hard part!"



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Indeed, I would also wish to learn of the shadow that lies over this land, and what the future might hold to those who try to lift it," he chimes in to Ashlyns words.



"Ah, futures! Madam Eva does swim in the future, she does. But futures are things muddled. Is the Khyber-born truly ready?"

She looks at the others a moment, twirling the cards around. "But tellings are a tasking thing for Madam Eva, and she does not give them easily. She knows what they _want_, but what will they _do_ with their knowledge, hmm?"


----------



## James Heard

> After her probing glance, it becomes obvious to Janis that there are quite a few Visanti that must be missing, considering the number of tents and wagons.



Janis points to the apparently unoccupied tents and wagons.

"Where are they? What happened to those of you?" she asks directly.

To the guard with the comment, " It doesn't matter if she's done or not, if she twists her words so. What good is knowledge if she presents it inside a locked box?
Maybe I learn just as much by talking to you, aye?"

"Does Madam Eva receive many visitors? We met a mad fellow named Urik on the way here, does he stop by much? He mentioned witches amongst the farmers we passed as well, surely in a place such as this cautious folk listen to the dangers that stalk their neighbors? 

Janis seems to warm her exterior in the firelight, far from the observances of those close to her or those who would likely present a keen danger for her. Like before the people of the village yesterday, Janis is more at ease. As her father told her once, if he told her a thousand times, "If you wish to kill a snake, go directly to its head and strike at it. If you want to know where the snake resides though, listen to the soil." Janis was beginning to see the wisdom of that, finally.

OOC: Spending another Action Point into becoming Janis the Super-Diplomat. Hopefully.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Marot the Deadly, male human warlock*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Ah, futures! Madam Eva does swim in the future, she does. But futures are things muddled. Is the Khyber-born truly ready?"
> 
> She looks at the others a moment, twirling the cards around. "But tellings are a tasking thing for Madam Eva, and she does not give them easily. She knows what they _want_, but what will they _do_ with their knowledge, hmm?"



  Maraat jerks when she calls him Khyber-born, looking astonished and shocked.  No one else knew his odd past, where exactly he had come from, nor what he thought of himself and his heritage.  How had she known?  He could only try to answer her questions truthfully, for it was clear no lies could pass here.

"We hope to do good things, Madame Eva.  We only wish our knowledge of the future so we may make our choices with more certainty, and perhaps with a better idea of what will truly bring light to the darkness," he tells her in a somewhat shakey voice, though his sincerity is unmistakable.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Child of craft so direct, like the father long missing. Of items before the curse she seeks? But seeking is easy, finding is the hard part!"



A pained expression crosses Ashlyn's face, briefly replaced by one of longing before her features again school themselves into an expressionless state. _How can she know, ... what more does she know of my father, ... I would ask, but I am bound to duty first. Perhaps once this is resolved ..._



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> She looks at the others a moment, twirling the cards around. "But tellings are a tasking thing for Madam Eva, and she does not give them easily. She knows what they _want_, but what will they _do_ with their knowledge, hmm?"



"I would use knowledge of the past to find the items of legend, and then use them as they were intended to be used, against the unlife that walks the land."

Ashlyn pauses momentarily, then with fresh determination continues, "If there be aught else that you require of me in exchange for such knowledge, then you need only to let me know and I will determine if it be worth the price."

[Diplomacy check to display simple sincerity and improve reaction]


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis points to the apparently unoccupied tents and wagons.
> 
> "Where are they? What happened to those of you?" she asks directly.
> 
> Does Madam Eva receive many visitors? We met a mad fellow named Urik on the way here, does he stop by much? He mentioned witches amongst the farmers we passed as well, surely in a place such as this cautious folk listen to the dangers that stalk their neighbors?



[Diplomacy: 10+3+4=17]
The colorfully dressed man looks at the odd woman suspiciously, then shrugs as if dismissing some shy thought. However, he does become somewhat more talkative, though no more understandable. "Others gone. We wander. It is our way."

Looking into the tent, where discussion can still be heard, the Vistanti addresses Janis' other questions. "Villagers afraid, but come some do. Know she see truth. Mad Urik---" The man spits on the ground. "---Urik no welcome here. Lucky we let him live. Crazy, insult Eva and us." He spits again to drive the point home. 

"Witches? Rumors. Fire stories. Villages scared of dark."


----------



## stonegod

The large woman taps her long fingers together, the long nails clacking like scurrying rats. She cranes her head to some other in the room without directly addressing Marot and Ashlyn's comments. "And the son of beasts, the heart of savagery and flame? Are these too what he seeks and what he will do with his knowledge? Stalker of truths, as unbendable and brittle as iron? Or the seeker of words, little one of the plains? Are you all united, or does each seek for their own, hmm?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Madam Eva said:
			
		

> "Are these too what he seeks and what he will do with his knowledge? Stalker of truths, as unbendable and brittle as iron? Are you all united, or does each seek for their own, hmm?"



Jarrith raises his eyebrows to his Lumin Brother as the large woman picks out their own particular picadillos.  He also noticed her referencing Marot as "Khyber-born" and the warlock drawing himself aback a bit from that.  Obviously, this isn't some dog and pony show, but perhaps an actual possibility of receiving true answers.

"A blade and a raven... the source of this undead plague... the shadow over this land... the futures of those who'd fight it... yeah, that seems about right."   Jarrith reinterates what Ashlyn and Marot have already inquired, showing his solidarity to their requests.  He then takes a second to think of anything else that might be worth asking about, then perks up when he thinks of a couple.  "Anything specifically we could do to help remove this undead plague might give us a good starting point.  And if there's anyone else around here who'd be willing to help out.  The more we have on our side, the better chance we have to be successful."

He chuckles lightly to himself, then suddenly remembers something that was the whole basis of this trip in the first place.  "Oh yeah... the whole point of us being here was to locate the... what was it called?  The Tome of Strahd, I think.  Supposed in the lands given to the ir'Zarovich's.  If you know where we could find that too... that'd be great."

He looks at Sir Khensu and gives a small, embarrassed shrug.  "Spent so much time dealing with the walking dead, I completely forgot about why we were stuck up here in the first place."


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith raises his eyebrows to his Lumin Brother as the large woman picks out their own particular picadillos.  He also noticed her referencing Marot as "Khyber-born" and the warlock drawing himself aback a bit from that.  Obviously, this isn't some dog and pony show, but perhaps an actual possibility of receiving true answers.
> 
> "A blade and a raven... the source of this undead plague... the shadow over this land... the futures of those who'd fight it... yeah, that seems about right."   Jarrith reinterates what Ashlyn and Marot have already inquired, showing his solidarity to their requests.  He then takes a second to think of anything else that might be worth asking about, then perks up when he thinks of a couple.  "Anything specifically we could do to help remove this undead plague might give us a good starting point.  And if there's anyone else around here who'd be willing to help out.  The more we have on our side, the better chance we have to be successful."
> 
> He chuckles lightly to himself, then suddenly remembers something that was the whole basis of this trip in the first place.  "Oh yeah... the whole point of us being here was to locate the... what was it called?  The Tome of Strahd, I think.  Supposed in the lands given to the ir'Zarovich's.  If you know where we could find that too... that'd be great."
> 
> He looks at Sir Khensu and gives a small, embarrassed shrug.  "Spent so much time dealing with the walking dead, I completely forgot about why we were stuck up here in the first place."




Still standing at the back of the group, Bergeron listens closely to Madame Eva talk.  The comment about being of Khyber sent a shiver down his back quickly, but he soon recovered.  Khyber was nowhere near them.  He then heard about the lands of ir'Zarovich and the Tome of Strahd.

"Madame Eva, do you think that you might possibly have any maps that could show us the way?  I am very good with maps.  And I would love to see the Tome of Strahd, perhaps learn some of the lore of those lands, and perhaps spread their tales!"


----------



## stonegod

The seer laughs, a booming sound that reverberates in the tent. "They know not they walk the lands of they seek now, do they? Ho, how blind they are! Zarovich's lands these were, and Zarovich's lands they still be, though there be no new masters in a very, very, long time." The last of her words or almost a whisper, a sinister escape of breath. 

She turns her gaze upon the halfling, the full brunt of her presence with it. "The land is its map. Ask any, and they'll speak where things be found, but none have been to but a few."

She turns her gaze on the shifter, apparently waiting on his reply.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Diplomacy: 10+3+4=17]
> The colorfully dressed man looks at the odd woman suspiciously, then shrugs as if dismissing some shy thought. However, he does become somewhat more talkative, though no more understandable. "Others gone. We wander. It is our way."
> 
> Looking into the tent, where discussion can still be heard, the Vistanti addresses Janis' other questions. "Villagers afraid, but come some do. Know she see truth. Mad Urik---" The man spits on the ground. "---Urik no welcome here. Lucky we let him live. Crazy, insult Eva and us." He spits again to drive the point home.
> 
> "Witches? Rumors. Fire stories. Villages scared of dark."



Janis nods in agreement with the succinct assessment of knights and villagers, a small smile breaking the lines of her face from their usual mask.

"In my ruined homeland, the land walks with ghosts and ghosts of ghosts, wild magic run free to assault the sane and living...I too understand what it is to wander."

Janis laughs aloud, a barking, uncomfortable noise.

"A person can wander away from their dead, but their dead follow them and the new dead great them from every shadow," the petite wizard says wryly before a long pause.

"A lot of people are afraid of what they don't understand. Sometimes, you understand something and you know to be afraid of it too," Janis says as she warms herself by the fire, the light casting strange shadows across her eyes.

"What are the smart folk afraid of in Barovia, friend? And what light turns the night away?"


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "What are the smart folk afraid of in Barovia, friend? And what light turns the night away?"



The Visanti man grunts. "Smart ones avoid deep woods. The dead haunt them, as do the wolves. And those that stay alive no go to castle. But for light? No light in Barovia. Shadows and mist."


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Ashlyn]This book your new companions are looking for... you have not heard of it, but the name 'Strahd' is one you have. Seemed to be a boogeyman or cursed name when used in the village, but always used quietly and with an uncomfortable glance about. She did not get the impression it was a still living person.[/sblock]


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

stonegod said:
			
		

> She turns her gaze upon the halfling, the full brunt of her presence with it. "The land is its map. Ask any, and they'll speak where things be found, but none have been to but a few."
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> "W-w-w-why thank you, ", Bergeron stammered.  "I will do my best to help find this book, what did you say it was called again?"
> 
> ooc:  Bergeron will try to use bardic knowledge with knowledge to see if he knows anything about the book.


----------



## Stormwind

As Ashlyn waits patiently for the old woman to address her questions, she leans back listening quietly to the old woman's various cryptic references to her companions and watching her companions reactions.

She is a little surprised when Jarrith mentions the purpose of the group, particulary as it seems to have details in common with her own mission, specifically the name ir'Zarovich. Thus when Madam Eva's comments indicate that they are indeed within Zarovich lands, it is yet another indication that she is closer to finding the blade she seeks.

[sblock=stonegod]Did the name 'Strahd' seem to scare the adults in the village as much as the children?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Ashlyn]







			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Did the name 'Strahd' seem to scare the adults in the village as much as the children?



If anything, adults were more askance at anyone saying the words 'Devil Strahd;' like the evil eye or some other superstition, it makes them uncomfortable.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[Bardic Knowledge: 14]
Bergeron tries to recall any tales of this tome, but it apparently little is known of it beyond what the Twelve researchers have already revealed.


----------



## stonegod

*The Telling: Sunsword*

Sir Khensu remained quiet, perhaps overwhelmed at Madam Eva's presence, or perhaps unwilling to trust the stranger. Either way, it caused the large woman to smile, a half-predatory grin.

[Marot Diplomacy: 29; Ashlyn Diplomacy: 27]
Madam Eva turns her grin towards Marot and Ahslyn. It appears she has warmed upon to the two of them, though why is unclear. "So a telling, my pets?" Her hands begin shuffling the cards, a motion more rapid than one would expect for hands so large and nails so long. She places the deck in front of the Cyran paladin first. "Cut it, for first we ask your question." 

With a steady hand, Ashlyn separates the cards, then Madam Eva collects them. She concentrates a moment, her lips pressed tightly together. Aloud, she intones, "You seek a blade of light, a weapon for vengeance." Without opening her eyes, she takes the first card off the desk, and turns it over.





Immediately, she draws another card and places it over the first, eyes still closed.




When it is placed, she opens her eyes, and gazes down at the green dragon on it. "Seek it in the heart of the wilds, far from human hands." She caresses the tail of the dragon, idly adding, "This card speaks of the wildness of nature. The weapon is deep in the woods, perhaps guarded by a spirit of the fey."

Closing her eyes once again, she holds the deck tightly. "The sword sleeps." With those words, she draws another card, placing it crosswise over the other two, forming a cross.




In the tent light, the scales of the gold dragon seem to sparkle with a luminance of their own. Her eyes open once again, Madam Eva stares intently at Ashlyn. "To wake it, bring it to where the light lies dead, slain by the darkness that shrouds the castle." Before Ashlyn can speak, Madam Eva places a finger over her cracked lips. "Quiet, pet, we are not done."  The seer's hands then hover of the golden dragon, as if gathering the reflected light. "Seek the tomb of the fallen prince in the deepest recesses of the castle. Only there can the blade be awoken."

She looks once again at those gathered, the shadows seeming to have gathered around her face. "Do they have questions, now? Or shall we seek the next?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith glances at the others, then back down to the three cards.  Then back at the others.  Then back to Madam Eva.

"So this sleeping blade is deep in the woods away from humans, and is guarded by a fey creature.  To wake it up, we need to bring the blade to the tomb of a fallen prince inside the deepest part of the castle."

Jarrith takes a few seconds to ponder this, then asks a question.  "What exactly do you mean by 'sleeping'?  Last I checked, swords don't sleep.  Neither do any weapons or other inanimate objects for that matter."  He waits upon the hope that the elderly woman will explain her meaning.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "What exactly do you mean by 'sleeping'?  Last I checked, swords don't sleep.  Neither do any weapons or other inanimate objects for that matter."  He waits upon the hope that the elderly woman will explain her meaning.



Madam Eva eye's twinkle in the tent's light. She gestures to the lamp by her head, quenching the flame with a twist. "A lamp is but the potential for light, sleeping until the wick is cast. So too seems this blade. The cards speak of powers slumbering, awaiting the right spark. What is this spark? Madam Eva does not know."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"_Power_ can sleep, remaining quiet and unassuming, until the proper rituals awaken it," Maraat hisses to Jarrith in an oddly sharp tone.  He is eager to hear what Madame Eva will say to him, but won't dare interrupt her.


----------



## stonegod

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "_Power_ can sleep, remaining quiet and unassuming, until the proper rituals awaken it,"



The shadows once again seem to gather around Madam Eva's face, and that feral smile makes another appearance. "Yes, my pet. Sometime things that sleep should not be awaken, though they touch us even slumbering, do they not?" Her sudden cackle is unsettling.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn listens as the telling proceeds, pleasantly surprised by the amount of practical information she is able to garner from Madam Eva's words.

_The deep forest ... guarded by the fey ... powers of the blade must be awoken ... in a tomb in the depths of the castle ... hmm ... doesn't tell what the powers of the blade are ..._

Ashlyn nods in response, and then simply waits for Madam Eva to continue.


----------



## stonegod

*The Telling: Holy Symbol of Ravenkind*

Madam Ewa adroitly gathers up the cards, shuffling them once again. She presents them once again to Ashlyn, and once cut, clasps them tight, eyes closes. She concentrates hard a moment, as if struggling with something, then whispers, "This symbol is a powerful force for good and protection against the forces of darkness." Gingerly, she places the first card.





As before, she pulls forth another card to cover the first.




Scales flicker in the lamp light, seeming more purple than blue. The color forces Marot to shiver---it is the color of Khyber, the Dragon Below. 

Now looking at the cards, Madam Eva's eyes narrow, and she casts a scrutinizing glance at the party. "Seek it in the place of blasphemy, where humans plumb their darkest nature." She skewers the card's eye with a long nail, as if trying to prevent it from seeing her. "This is a card of debasement and debauchery, my pet. The symbol has been brought low, to the hill where the witches gather."

Madam Eva sneers at the card, then closes her eyes to concentrate on the desk. Unbidden from her mouth, more whispers. "The holiness in this item waits for hands of holiness to touch it once more, but that is not enough to bring its power back to life." Quick as a flash, another card is drawn, crossing the foul dragon with one of metal and light.




The soothsayer opens her eye, but does not seem surprised at the result. "You must bring the symbol home, to he last reaming shred of sacred ground in the defiled castle." Each scale of the silver dragon seems to burn with its own argent fire, and Madam Eva seems loathe to touch it. "A chapel there is on the castle grounds. Perhaps it is not yet desecrated by the night." Looking up, in a hoarse croak, she adds, "Questions from the strangers? More questions or more answers?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

When Marot hisses at Jarrith about power sleeping, the Stalker opens his mouth to make a quick retort... however Madam Eva continues before Jarrith can get his snide rejoinder out.  He actually is rather surprised that Marot of all people would snipe at him like that.  Apparently this whole situation has everybody on edge.

When Madam Eva turns over the cards telling of where the Symbol of Ravenkind could be found, Jarrith's eyes narrow as he considers the situation.  "So this Symbol is currently hidden at the place of debasement... the hill where the witches are.  Huh.  So there actually ARE witches in the area after all!  I kind of figured once we had arrived and discovered that it was the walking dead that had the village in dire straights, that the letter we received on the road about witches was just a cover up.  I guess not."  Jarrith pulls off his backpack and pulls out some parchment and a quill and ink, and begins writing all of this down.  "Hill where witches gather... symbol of ravenkind... holy hands need to bring it to the chapel on castle grounds and hope the area's still consecrated.  Then the power is activated."

For good measure, he also writes down the information they have already acquired about the blade that Ashlyn is looking for as well.  When he has finished, he asks his fellows in the tent...

"Anything else we need info on?  What's the cause of this undead infestation and where and what we can do to stop it?  Location of the Tome of Strahd?  Where can we find a really good M.L.T.?  A mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich... where the mutton is very lean and sliced oh so..."   When he gets thrown a look by the others in the tent, he shuts up.


----------



## stonegod

*The Telling: Tome of Strahd*

The silence of the tent hovers until the seer gathers the cards again. Once again she shuffles, but this time, it is Marot who is asked to cut the deck. Eyes closes, she calls out, "The tome you seek holds knowledge of the ancient and knowledge of the land." With that, the first card is drawn.




With alacrity, the covering card is placed, again a dragon of emerald scales.




Gazing down at the card, focuses on its sharp claws, as if part of a sign. "The tome is amid the ancient lore of the castle." A strange grin comes over her face as she turns to Marot. "The castle's library is a place of warmth, and despair. But this card signifies something else... you are not the tome's only seekers. Another stranger, this one of darkness, also desires its power."

Her hands clutch the deck again. "Whoever finds the tome and delves into its secrets will discover the source of the land's corruption. If read carefully, the bearer may also discover how to rob the shadow of its strength." When drawn, the crossing card casts a coppery glow over the riot of colors in the tent.




Madam Eva looks at the light pulsing in the copper scales, the glow from several lights coming together and flaring at once. "You must find the three defiled places described in the tome. At each fane, you must unearth the relic it contains. When you have all three relics, you must destroy what you have created."

The large woman hovers over the cards a moment, then waits for any comments or discussion.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn sits quietly out of respect for the fortune telling. As she notices Jarrith writing notes, she pulls out her dairy and adds additional notations about the sunsword and adds a section on the symbol of ravenkind. Otherwise she simply suits quietly and mentally examines the information that Madam Eva reveals.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith mumbles as he writes down the newest information.  "Tome... castle library... three fanes... relics... destroy--"  He stops mid-thought and then looks up at Madam Eva.  "Wait a second... hold on... you mean we have to _enter_ the castle to find the tome... _leave_ the castle to find these three defiled fanes and destroy the relics hidden there, thereby removing the shadow over the land... while of course also looking for the blade and the symbol of ravenkind... then _return_ to the castle to awaken the symbol in the chapel and the blade in the castle bowels?"  Jarrith looks back at his notes to make sure he wrote and understood these things correctly.  He then questions Madam Eva again.

"I don't suppose you happen to know what's up in the castle, do you?  Is this shadow over the land over the castle too?  I don't relish the idea of entering it before destroying these three fanes if it is."   He glances at the others.  "Not that it appears as though we have much choice."


----------



## stonegod

Madam Eva's face turns into a cold mask at Jarrith's question about the castle, and her response is quite guarded. "The shadow is the land, and it is the castle. More I cannot say until the time comes for you to ask my final question."


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Bergeron looks at Madam Eva, first taken aback, and then suddenly intrigued.

"Oh, you're telling fortunes.  Can you tell mine?  Can you tell me what will happen to me in the future?  I'd love to make a story about this sword and this amulet!"

     Bergeron suddenly looks confused.

     "The shadow is the land and the land is the shadow?  That doesn't  sound good to me."


----------



## stonegod

"Understanding is perilous, plainsman. And individual futures are not for telling. Fortunes, yes. Futures, never. There are no futures in Barovia."


----------



## stonegod

*The Telling: Zombies*

Madam Eva draws the cards once again to her.  With a sinister whisper, the cards are reshuffled. Marot is asked once again to cut, which he does with anticipation---or dread. Concentrating, words come unbidden to the seer's lips.

"Death walks the streets of Barovia. Death leads to death, all stemming from a first death."

As these words are spoken, she puts down a card. A card of death.




Quickly again, she covers the card. 




Blue scales once again reflect in the lantern light. Looking upon them, Madam Eva strokes her chin with her long nails. "Put an end to the blasphemy of the death that refused to die, and the plague will cease."

Closing her eyes once more, Madam Eva hovers over the deck a moment. "To end the plague of death, you must end its source." With that, she places the crossing card.




The white of the dragon is not warmly reflected like the argent dragon, but a cool reflection that saps light. The color of death.

"You must visit the church in the village, which is desecrated by its presence. There death awaits as does the end to death."

Madam Eva places down the cards, crosses her hands, and looks to Ashlyn and Marot. It is obvious that the telling has drained her---she appears more ragged than before. "You have had your telling. You may have your questions. But you must be done with Madam Eva soon. You will not be her only guests today."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"We thank you Madame Eva, and we see how this has tired you.  You have given us a clear direction to pursue through the mists of the future, though what may happen will be up to our own skills.  Please, is there anything we can offer you to compensate for your trial and labor on our behalf?" Maraat asks, diffidence and awe quite clear in his voice.  

OOC: Diplomacy check just for safety's sake.  Maraat doesn't want to insult her by offering payment if that's not her thing.


----------



## Stormwind

As Madam Eva speaks of the church being the place in which death awaits, it is as if something intangible, heavy and weighty, settles upon Ashlyn's shoulders and a look of iron resolve sets itself apon her features.

_So, ... it is at the church then ... I should have guessed that something was amiss there when Thendrick and Mathilda failed to return ... I wonder who was the first death, the source of this plague ... _
Suddenly an awful realisation begins to dawn on Ashlyn as she begins to consider the events that have happened with cold logic, and she closes her eyes a moment in horror at the possibilities, 
_No ... not the village priest ... yet his son died before this began ... and the timing ... it fits ... but surely he has not fallen so far into madness ... no ... _
Yet as the realisation dawns, Ashlyn becomes more certain of her conclusion, and more horrified at the implications.

Ashlyn is silent still, as Maarat speaks, focused on horror and death. Then with a shake and a pessimistic look of resolve, her attention returns to the others.

[sblock=OOC]Maybe I'm being a little paranoid here, but I have a sneaking suspicion that neither Urik or Ashlyn are going to like what they find at the church. Ahhh ... the beauty of horror.

It is really paranoia when everyone *is* out to get you [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Madam Eva makes a dismissing gesture. "Madam Eva cannot be paid. Madam Eva is a slave to her fate, as are we all." Her guards appear beside the party, seemingly knowing that the telling is over. "Madam Eva rests now. Must prepare for her next telling." As the party shuffles out of the tent, the large woman can just be heard adding one final comment

"Come back when you are ready for your you last question."

~~~

Having waited impatiently, Janis discovered one other thing about the Vistanti: If this was as talkative as they got, they were very poor conversationalists. Talking with them was akin to pulling teeth. Just as she was getting fed up with it, the others come shuffling out of the tent, strange looks on their faces.

A cracks thunder threatened stormy weather in the future underneath the Barovia mists.

OOC: Feel free to RP any discussion. I'll be off today, so when you folks have a consensus on when you are ready and what to do next, let me know. It is about midday.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

After listening to Madame Eva speak, Bergereon seems to be in a trance like state, as if trying to memorize everything she had said.  When the thunder boomed, the small halfling leapt into the air, shocked.

"I-I-I-I guess w-w-w-we're in for some rain."

He pulls out his guitar and strums a bit to calm himself.

"We're off to the church then?"


----------



## James Heard

_It's nice here, quiet. No fussy flamists,_ Janis thinks to herself.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Bergereon said:
			
		

> "We're off to the church then?"



Jarrith flips through the pages of parchment on which he wrote everything down.  He then nods.

"That seems to make the most sense.  The infestation won't end until the source of it is destroyed at the church in town.  At the very least, we can hopefully take care of that, and thus bring the village back to a semblance of normalcy before deciding what else needs to happen."

He goes back through his notes and reiterates what he mentioned in the tent, so that this time Janis can hear what was revealed.  "After that, we'd have to entered the castle on the mountaintop to find the Tome of Strahd in the castle library... which is what our original duty was.  We accomplish that... we can then either leave this profane place, or go about the duty of clearing everything up."

He begins ticking off numbers on his fingers.  "Use the book to find three unholy fanes here in Barovia than need to be cleansed by finding the three relics connected to them.  We won't know what those three objects are until we read the book... but hopefully two of them are the two holy objects we're looking for anyway.  Ashlyn's blade of light, which is found in the heart of the forest guarded by a fey creature... and can only be awoken in the tomb of the fallen prince in the castle.  And the Symbol of Ravenkind, found on the low hill of the witches, and must be brought to the chapel on the castle grounds."

"But we won't be able to confirm any of this until we find the Tome of Strahd anyway.  So for now, I agree that we should head to the village church and try to put an end to this undead blight at the very least."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> After listening to Madame Eva speak, Bergereon seems to be in a trance like state, as if trying to memorize everything she had said.  When the thunder boomed, the small halfling leapt into the air, shocked.
> 
> "I-I-I-I guess w-w-w-we're in for some rain."
> 
> He pulls out his guitar and strums a bit to calm himself.
> 
> "We're off to the church then?"



  "We are more likely to be in for some pain," Maraat mutters, taking a few deep breaths to study himself.  Jarrith's bald listing of things to be done is necessary, but it feels almost blasphemous to be so casual about things that will be matters of life, death, and unlife.  What Madame Eva had told them was the things of legends, of heroes, and things that were likely to shake the very foundations of this foggy and benighted land.


----------



## stonegod

Remounting their horses, the party makes their way out of the camp back onto the forest road. Soon, the mists once again swallow them, returning them to the ever present grey.

It is midday one the remnants of the Thaloist Six and their new companions return to the outskirts of Barovia. With the grace of the Sovereigns, the party makes it back to the barrier without incident. 

The town square must of once again seen battle, for both the two expedition guardsmen show fresh wounds. Sir Urik, gore still splattered on his armor, seems less harmed, though his mind is still obviously addled. He hums softly to himself near the well.

As the party returns safe behind the wall, Tobias approaches them. He addresses his comments to Sir Khensu. "Had to put a few of the townfolk down. Luckily for us, it was only a few, and this madman showed up just in time. Olladra smiled upon us today, it seems." In a lower whisper, he adds. "He's a bit... damaged, though. You sure you trust this guy?"


----------



## Stormwind

Oblivious to Tobias's whispered comments about Sir Urik, Ashlyn immediately takes note of the injuries. She looks around to see if any of the townsfolk are injured and then she gestures preemptively towards Tobias, Ladreth, Sir Urik, and any of the townsfolk that are injured, indicating that they should come towards her. Her voice is businesslike, 
"Come hence so I may tend to your wounds ... closer"
As the others approach, Ashlyn closes her eyes and takes a deep breath and everyone around her feels soft waves of healing energy invigorating and healing them.

[Expend a turn attempt for sacred healing: Gives everyone within 60' Fast healing 3 for 5 rounds (15 points healing per person)]
[After the healing, Ashlyn will use Heal skill to assess if anyone still needs healing, if so then expend more turn attempts as necessary]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Tobias said:
			
		

> "Had to put a few of the townfolk down. Luckily for us, it was only a few, and this madman showed up just in time. Olladra smiled upon us today, it seems. He's a bit... damaged, though. You sure you trust this guy?"



Jarrith, having been sitting on the back of Selase's steed with Sir Khensu, hears Tobias' question and then waves gently to him.  "He's fine.  Some shadow creatures outside of town scrambled his head a bit, but I'm pretty sure he'll snap out of it on his own.  However, later on this evening if I have not yet used a prayer of mine to restore one of us who might suffer a similar, but more physical fate, I'll be praying for his restoration myself."

He looks around at the people in the barricaded yard and raises his voice a bit.  "Unless of course anyone here has access to restorative magic themselves?"


----------



## James Heard

"Are we stopping for the night then?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith looks up into the sky, trying to pick out the sun from within the dreary cloud cover.  "I think it's only a bit past midday.  Still time to go out to the church and take care of business there."

Sir Khensu nods and agrees.  "Better to rid this land of its problems with undeath now than to let it fester.  The Voice would have us act quickly and decisively than to sit back on our heels.  A swift strike.  Cleansing."

Jarrith nods and agrees himself.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn looks back toward Janis with a surprised look on her face, "Surely not, It is barely midday and I had thought that we would continue on towards the church this afternoon. It simply seems prudent to me to ensure that those who stay here to guard the townsfolk be healed of their wounds and able to hold off the undead until our return."

Ashlyn then turns to Sir Urik "Sir Urik, we were planning to head for the church, but before we go there is something we must discuss"

Ashlyn then walks off to the side with Urik, away from the townsfolk, but still within hearing of her companions, "We spoke to Madam Eva regarding many things, but most of what was said can wait. Regarding this unnatural plague, she was most plain in her speaking that it's source is within the church. I do not know what has happened there, but I do doubt for the wellbeing of those within. We must be both cautious and prudent when we enter."


----------



## James Heard

"Then I have nothing to add in aid of these people right now. I have several options that might be in their welfare, but if we're determined to pursue time in the church I will need to retain them in case we're about to be killed." Janis pauses and cocks her head as she addresses the people of the barricades.

"I cannot promise you anything, but if these knights have not led me into death I might be able to see to you all. I'm unable to heal your wounds, but I have other means at my disposal for ferreting out the worms of darkness that fester here...or not. One does not promise sunshine merely because the sun rises." Janis bobs her head and considers.

"Edi will stay here, and I shall instruct one of you on how to provoke him to attack. He's ugly and stubborn, but his breed is a noteworthy addition to House Vadalis' merits and they supplied them to ...well, Vadalis animals have ever been welcomed in my village."


----------



## stonegod

Tobias and his half-orc friend seem much healed after Ashlyn's efforts, and Tobias mumbles their collective thanks.

After gaining Urik's attention, he nods if a bit sadly to Ashlyn's words. "It will be a foul day indeed if Danovich has fallen to the land's corruption. I only hope it is not so." Hurrn nods as if in agreement.

Tobias and Ladreth once again set up for watching the courtyard, Ladreth take ahold of Edi for now. Otherwise, the well yard is empty except for the party and Urik.

Sir Urik turns his gaze northward. "That is the way to the church. By Those that Overwatch, pray that whatever madness has happened, Danovich is not a part of it." He looks at the group. There is a long pause as he tries to recall what he wished to say. "I will give you the strength of my arm, and what strength of the mind I have remaining. If you have any preparations you must make, do so now."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn takes in a slow breath and then looks up at Urik again "Your help will be most welcome. I am ready to proceed."

She then looks around at her companions to see if they too are ready to depart for the church.


----------



## drothgery

"We're finished here." Daellin says.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith and Sir Khensu nod.  "Let us leave." "Indeed."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Please, we dare not let the corruption spread any deeper," Maraat adds, ready to go with the others.


----------



## stonegod

[Group take 10 on Move Silent]
Leaving most of their mounts behind, the Thailost Five and their new companions venturing northward into the mists. The elf ranger scouts ahead a good sixty feet, disappearing into the grey. It is an unnerving sight. The others move through the town slowly, trying to minimize any noises they may make. Even then, the scrap of Ashlyn's armor and Sir Urik's shield occasionally set the group on edge.

[Daellin: Move Silent and Hide]
Ahead of the group, Daellin ghosts doorway to doorway, ever alert for sounds of the mindless dead, given sight is useless in the mist. On his shoulder is Sir Urik' strange bird, to be used signal the group should they need to stay for a moment. Up this close, Daellin can tell from its silvery gleam to its feather that it is not a normal raven; however, as his studies shied away from the natural world, he cannot identify how the bird is different.

Daellin caution pays off, as ahead some 20 to 30 feet he hears an unsettling sound---gnawing and tearing accompanied by an all to familiar moan. _Zombies, a few of them_, the elf thinks to himself. He is about to send the bird back in order to forestall the others a moment when he hears something unexpected---two scratchy voices from somewhere near the zombies up ahead.

"I ain't eaten fresh in a week or more---I'm famished!"

"What about these here, then?"

"I said fresh, didn't I? These rotting blighters ain't much better than I'd turn up in our barrow."

"I don't know, they're better than a dry bone any night."

"Fine. Enough with the jawing. Let's have at it then."

Suddenly, the elf hears the sounds of fighting up ahead!

[Daellin's actions? Remember, he can send the bird back to stall the others; otherwise, they will continuing moving forward at 10 feet a round.]


----------



## drothgery

Daellin sends the bird back, whispering to it -- he had no idea what intelligence, if any, lurked behind the raven's eyes -- tell them wait for now.

And then he moves a little closer, ready to fit a pair of arrows to his bow in an instant should either side of this repulsive combat take notice of him.


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray*

Quickly sending the strange bird back, Daellin inches ever so quietly ahead. Soon, the mists reveal a picture of strange horror. Ahead, a dead horse lies stinking in the street, its rotting entrails formerly attracting a small troupe of zombies. Now, those zombies are locked in a struggle with severely gaunt undead that swarm around them, striking at them with sharp claws and gleaming teeth.

The undead foes are oblivious to the crouching elf, giving him the opportunity he needs.

~~~

Further behind, the party is surprised when a ghostly form resolves itself into the form of Hurrn. It deftly lands on the raven knight's shoulders. Sir Urik is about to say something when Jarrith and Berergon both notice the faint sound of what is probably fighting up ahead. But Daellin sent the bird back as a "stay" signal. Who is involved in this strange conflict, and is their elven friend safe?

*Undead Foray Surprise Round*





G: 20
D: 11
Z: 1

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

Daellin Please indicate your partial action for round 1. The rest of the group is currently 75 ft behind Daellin; please let me know if you stay or how you move forward.


----------



## drothgery

(as long as undead are fighting each other, Daellin sees no need to intervene; he doesn't have any preference as to who would win)


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Surprise Round--Round 3*

Confident in his hiding place, Daellin watches the new undead and the zombies melee. He notices another one of the new undead emerge and assail the hungry dead. While he watches, he tries to identify the new foe, but cannot place his mind on it. [Kn: Religion 5]

The farther of the gaunt undead savages its zombie with claw and bite, significantly wounding it. The other--the one nearest to Daellin---cannot find purchase. The new arrival does mange to bite the wounded zombie, wounding it more. The zombies relatory strikes are less effective, and only one nearest to Deallin lands a blow, this time on the hapless creature that could not hit it previously.

As the combat continues, the zombies suffer heavily, flesh torn and devoured. One falls to the onslaught. The zombies retaliation slams one gaunt foe hard, but it is not enough.

It seems like the zombies would soon fall when Daellin notices a howling and yipping coming from down the street. Out of the mist emerge two rabid looking crosses between a large rat and a sick wolf. Blood mats their fur, and they remind him of the similar creatures they saw yesterday. The animals make quickly for the undead battle, but stop, sniffing the air. One make a disquieting liquid howling noise, then starts bumbling straight toward Daellin!

~~~

Seemingly content to wait for their scouts signal, the others wait, their only clues the faint and distant sounds that occasionally come from the mist. Sir Urik fidgets agitatedly, not comfortable with waiting.

[The rest of the party has 3 rounds of actions to cast any preparatory spells if they wish.]

*Undead Foray Round 4*




G: 20 [E13: lightly wounded]
C: 12
D: 11
Z: 1 [F12: lightly wounded, F14: destroyed, G15: severely wounded]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Actions for round 4. The rest of the group is still 75 ft behind Daellin.


----------



## drothgery

_That tears it._ Daellin thought, calling on a few words of power held in woodsmen's lore for centuries -- even he did not know if they had originated with his people -- and called upon the undergrowth to hold the creatures.

(Cast _Entangle_, centered on H10 -- 40' spread, ref DC 13 partial)


----------



## Stormwind

*Ashlyn (Round 4)*

Ashlyn waits. As she hears the faint sounds of combat she becomes restless, yet she holds position at the fore and tries to detect the presence of undead in the noise of conflict ahead. Beside her, her mighty black mount shifts uneasily but remains standing beside her.

[Detect undead (I know she is too far away to detect any undead in the combat currently)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the raven returns and the sounds of battle are heard, Jarrith decides it's better to be safe than sorry.  He immediately pulls out his wand and taps himself with it, making himself more agile than before.  (Cast _Cat's Grace_ on self) "What do you think?  Should we start to advance up there?"

Sir Khensu pulls his greataxe from his belt and grips it tightly.  "We do not know what state our brother Daellin is in.  While I do not think rushing up there is necessary until we hear from him, walking towards the fight might be the most prudent action.  It will put us closer to the battle if we are suddenly needed.  Shall we?"


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Round 4*

With the sudden yapping of the rabid animals, one of the gaunt undead peer once again into the mists. "Hmm? There be fresh meat?" it hisses. It sneers in frustration at not seeing anything, and continues tearing into the zombies. With the help of its mates, another of the hapless dead fall.

The smell of elf flush in their nostrils, the two rabid beasts descend on Daellin. They claw at the ranger unsuccessfully, though one comes uncomfortably close.

Stepping back, Daellin calls upon his woodsman lore. The street here is not well maintained, but the weeds that suddenly sprout would only be home on a road long abandoned. All but the rabid beast nearest the elf are held fast. The gaunt undead turn to face the lone ranger, and spit a curse in their frustration!

The zombie, mindless but not unaware of its plight, struggles against its bonds in vain.

~~~

The group remains waiting for a sign from Daellin when Marot, Jarrith, and Bergeron hear the distinct sound of spellcasting from Daellin. While Orwell hisses from his warm perch, having too noticed the familiar sounds, only Marot recognizes it for what it is---a spell to bind enemies.

*Undead Foray Round 5*





M: 22
G: 20 [E13: lightly wounded, all entangled]
J: 19
B: 18
A: 18
J: 17
U: 14
V: 13
C: 12 [N16: entangled]
D: 11
K: 3
Z: 1 [F12: lightly wounded (entangled), F14: destroyed, G15: destroyed]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Light Green: Entangled, White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Actions for round 5. The rest of the group is still 75 ft behind Daellin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Flame of fire's fury!  Daellin's in trouble!" Maraat exclaims, urging his horse up to see if he can spot the ranger.


----------



## Stormwind

*Round 5*

Ashlyn is a little surprised at Maarat's comment for she has heard nothing, but seeing her companion move forth, she does too, her mount keeping pace beside her.

[Double Move forward]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Let us go then!  Quickly!  Hyah!"  Sir Khensu flaps the reins of the steed and he and Jarrith take off like a shot up the street towards Daellin.  (Double move or Run action on horse as needed to get to Daellin)

As the horse bounds forward, Jarrith reaches down and pulls both of his rapiers free from his belt.  "Ready Brother?  Let's do this!"


----------



## James Heard

Shrugging at her companion's headstrong behavior, Janis quietly casts her favorite bit of Cyran misdirection spells and splits into several identical versions of herself then tries to find a different direction to approach the battle from, perhaps by taking a side street and then running toward the fight ahead from another street.

OOC: Casts _Mirror Image_, the rest is pretty much dependent on whether or not she's able to move toward a likely alternate approach.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Taking his guitar, Bergeron starts to strum a quick tune, while watching his companions rush head-long.

"I may not be going to rush in, but I can certainly help out!"


ooc:  Inspire Courage


----------



## drothgery

(It's likely that Daellin will want to move and shoot, but I want to see where everyone is before I decide where)


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> (It's likely that Daellin will want to move and shoot, but I want to see where everyone is before I decide where)



OOC: Folks on foot will be 15 behind him. Folks on horse will catch up with a double move, but have no other actions to take.

James: There are no major streets heading in the same direction, but Janis may find some alleyways to squeeze through. It would take her some time to navigate them (most likely two rounds to arrive near the others).


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> James: There are no major streets heading in the same direction, but Janis may find some alleyways to squeeze through. It would take her some time to navigate them (most likely two rounds to arrive near the others).



That's fine. No pain, no gain, and she has the _Mirror Images_ to help her if she's in over her head. I hope.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Folks on foot will be 15 behind him. Folks on horse will catch up with a double move, but have no other actions to take.




The rat-things go before Daellin, too; depending on what they do, certain moves may draw AoOs.


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Round 5 (Partial)*

Marot spurs his mount forward. He rushes into the mists to find a Daellin threatened by a group of undead foes! Most appear to be held fast by his magic, though one of the rabid beasts in front of him seems free. In the heat of the moment, Marot cannot identify the foul undead before him. [Double move. KN: Religion 11]

The gaunt undead wail and struggle against their bonds, but none manage to escape. They look hungrily at Marot and Daellin, and curse loudly.

With a quick chant, ghostly mirrors of Janis form and solidify around her. She takes to a back alley, trying to find a way through the mist and shadows.

Bergeron strums out the first few bars of _The March of Cyre_, a marching tune once loved before the Last War, now viewed with a melancholy air. Those around him feel bolstered by the tune. [Jarrith, Khensu, Bergeron, Ashlyn, and Urik are all inspired]

Ashlyn and Valo push forward grimly. They can see shadow forms ahead, but are too far away to join the fray.

Jarrith draws his blades in anticipation of joining battle.

Sir Urik lets out a loud battle cry, and rushes ahead as fast as his armor allows, Hurrn following behind. He blows past Ashlyn in his headless run.

The entrapped beast struggles, but cannot quite manage to free itself. The other however, pushes through the sudden growth to assail the elf. It tears a gash in his thigh, but the wound is light. [3 hp]

The weeds continue to writhe, but the rabid beast manages to once again evade their grasp!

[Daellin's turn; Khensu will spur his mount at his initiative]

*Undead Foray Round 5 (Partial)*




M: 22
G: 20 [E13: lightly wounded, all entangled]
J: 19 [_mirror image_: 70 rounds; 1-2 rounds away]
B: 18 [inspired 5 rounds, 75 ft. behind]
A: 18  [inspired 5 rounds, 35 ft. behind]
J: 17 [inspired 5 round]
U: 14  [inspired 5 rounds]
V: 13  [inspired 5 rounds]
C: 12 [N16: entangled]
D: 11 [28/31 hp]
K: 3  [inspired 5 rounds]
Z: 1 [F12: lightly wounded (entangled), F14: destroyed, G15: destroyed]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Daellin's action. Party locations listed above.]


----------



## drothgery

Daellin quickly takes a step back from the creature threatening him, then fires three arrows at it.


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Round 5 (Complete)*

Daellin steps back, two arrows flying from his bow. The beast staggers, then flops over dead. For the last arrow, he targets the most wounded undead. He strikes one of the gaunt undead in the chest, and is satisfied with its pained growl. [AC 16, 31 hits P16; 15 hp drops it; AC 20 hits E13; 11 hp][/color]

Khensu spurs his mount forward. As it comes upon the scene, it begins to whimper and whinny, apparently skittish. The shifter paladin is taken aback as he suddenly recognizes the gaunt creatures---ghasts! "Ghasts! Keep away from their sickening stench!" [KN: Religion 23]


The remaining zombie continues to fight the weeds, but still trapped for all its efforts.

*Undead Foray Round 6*




M: 22
G: 20 [E13: severely wounded, all entangled]
J: 19 [_mirror image_: 70 rounds; 1-2 rounds away]
B: 18 [inspired 5 rounds, 75 ft. behind]
A: 18  [inspired 5 rounds, 35 ft. behind]
J: 17 [inspired 5 round]
U: 14  [inspired 5 rounds]
V: 13  [inspired 5 rounds]
C: 12 [N16: entangled; P16: dead]
D: 11 [28/31 hp]
K: 3  [inspired 5 rounds]
Z: 1 [F12: lightly wounded (entangled), F14: destroyed, G15: destroyed]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 6 actions. Party locations listed above.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat stabs his hand forward, silvery energy streaking forth to blast into the creature in front of Daellin.

"In Fire's name, begone!"

OOC: One _spirit blast_ please.


----------



## drothgery

"The weeds should keep these abominations _entangled_ for a few minutes." Daellin says, continuing to shoot at the most injured undead (if it drops, move to the next one).


----------



## DEFCON 1

With only one remaining ghast within melee range for Ashlyn and Sir Khensu to take on, Jarrith decides to be creative (if not a bit foolish).  "Take the one up front, Brother... I'll head to the back!  Pray I can dance around these weeds!"  He drops from the back of the horse (Move action), then attempts to make a half-move into the entangled area, dancing and dodging the large plants spurting from the ground.  (Reflex +8 to avoid entangle, Move half-speed to K17) 

"Flame guide you, you foolish one!"  Sir Khensu tsk tsks his friend, knowing that the Stalker always dives in headlong to situations without more careful planning.  The shifter himself wastes no time in engaging the enemy by pulling out his composite longbow and firing an arrow at the ghast right up front. (Ranged attack at N16: +9 [+8+1 inspire courage] / 1d8+3)  He shouts to the rest of his compatriots "Once we destroy this infernal creature within arm's reach, we can concentrate on the ones out of harm's way!"


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn mutters something under her breath as the others simply charge past her. She runs forward and drawing her blade, she takes a position guarding the others should one of the entangled creatures break free. 

As she sees the undead, her expression grows cold and her eyes are colder than ice chips from a glacier. As she steps to the fore, she speaks in a voice that leaves no doubt regarding her views on undead, "Destroy them. I will ward you."

Her black mount moves forward with her and stands ready to move into the breech.

[Run forward to O19 or P18 (just in front of Maarat's or Khensu's horse)]
[Draw sword as free action while moving]
[Valo moves forward and readies to move into O21+P22 when able]


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Round 6*

A silvery ray bursts from Marot's hand, striking the entangled rabid beast. It collapses. [AC 23 hits; 9 hp; dropped]

The ghasts angrily attempt to break their bonds. The middle one manages to free itself, and casts an evil glance at the gathered party.

Janis continues to make her way through the alleys. She sees a street up ahead, and thinks she will come upon the others soon.

Berergon, finding himself alone, quickly gathers his pants legs and runs ahead into the mists to catch his protectors.

Ashlyn grimly hustles forward, a steely look of determination on her face. Her dark steed shadows her.

Jarrith drops from Selase's mount, and daringly moves into the mass of weeds. However, the curse of the land is upon him, and he is held fast by the ankles! [Reflex 11 fails]

Sir Urik pushes himself to the fore, calling out, "Flee before us, or face the ravens!" With a sharp word, the madman sends Hurnn flying. It darts to the freed ghast, harrying it with is claw and break. However, the ghast ignores the bird, undistracted. [Ghast not harried]

Daellin continues his volleys, dropping one ghast and wounding the free one. [AC 32,27,20 hit; 19 hp vs E13; dropped; 13 hp vs F16]

The shifter knight manages to rein in Selase's skittish mount [Ride 22], and aims carefully with is sacred weapon. The weapon strikes the remaining zombie---Khensu's only clear shot---but its dead flesh weapons much of the effort. [AC 23 hits; 8 hp before DR]

The zombie remains held by the writhing weeds.

*Undead Foray Round 6*




M: 22
G: 20 [E13: destroyed; F16: moderately wounded, G17: entangled]
J: 19 [_mirror image_: 69 rounds; 1 rounds away]
B: 18 [inspired 4 rounds]
A: 18  [inspired 4 rounds]
J: 17 [inspired 4 round, entangled]
U: 14  [inspired 4 rounds]
V: 13  [inspired 4 rounds]
C: 12 [N16: dead; P16: dead]
D: 11 [28/31 hp]
K: 3  [inspired 4 rounds]
Z: 1 [F12: lightly wounded (entangled), F14: destroyed, G15: destroyed]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 7 actions.]


----------



## drothgery

Daellin will continue to shoot at any available targets, starting with whoever appears the most injured at the start of his turn.

OOC: What's on the corner between us and the ghasts? Some kind of building, or what?


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> Daellin will continue to shoot at any available targets, starting with whoever appears the most injured at the start of his turn.
> 
> OOC: What's on the corner between us and the ghasts? Some kind of building, or what?



OOC: The 'fogged' out regions are the interior of buildings, so yes.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn helps Jarrith, trying to cut him free from the weeds and pull him back out of the entangled area.

[Aid another to help Jarrith break free]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat waits, readying himself if anymore undead present themselves as a clear target.  

OOC: Readied action to _spirit blast_ first undead or other enemy to come within 60 ft.  (or 30 ft. if fog is too thick)


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith leaps from the mount and bounds into the overgrown weeds, he feels the Cat's Grace spell making him so incredibly agile and lithe.  Thus it is a complete shock to him when no sooner does he enter into the patch that one of the stalks reach up and entwines itself around his right leg.  "Son of a-- Come on!  Ungh!  Leggo!  Leggo you stupid..."

As the others in the group continue the battle, Jarrith sees all manner of weaponry and spells explode over his head.  He turns to see the plodding zombie up ahead also caught in the weeds, and sees the freed ghast begin moving forward.  As he feels Ashlyn trying to chop and cut the weeds off of him, Jarrith shouts at her not to bother.  "Don't worry about me!  Take out the ghast when he moves up!"

**********

OOC: Assuming the freed ghast moves forward and engages me, I will not attempts to escape the entanglement and instead will attack twice with my rapiers, taking the penalty to hit.  (+8/+8 to hit +1 _inspired_ -2 _entangled_ = +7/+7 : 1d6+2/1d6+1 / 18-20)


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Round 7*

Marot waits for his moment to strike.

The trapped ghast cannot free itself, and its curses get more insistent. The free ghast snarls, but instead of rushing headlong at Jarrith and company, dashes into the nearest building. For a heart racing moment, it is out of sight until Jarrith and Daellin see it smashing open a window on the side of the building. Its going around!

With the window open, Jarrith is assaulted by the foul carrion stench clinging to the ghast. The smell overwhelms him, forcing him to retch! [Fort 9 fails; sickened]

Seeing an opening, Marot pours more holy fire into the fray. However, the ghast is well protected by the window, and the blast hits the building ineffectually. [AC 9 misses]

Janis emerges from the alley to find herself on another empty street. She hustles towards the sound of combat, finding entrapped foes. She cannot see the others, but assumes they managed at least to get to the other end of the road.

The scholar holds back, waiting for his time to help. After all, fighting is what the others are for. Right?

Ashlyn fights the weeds, trying to free Jarrith. She is able to pull some of the weeds from him. She hopes it will be enough. [Aid Another Strength Check 14 succeeds]

Sickened, with no undead to fight, the Stalker thinks twice about attacking and tries to free himself. With Ashlyn's assistance, he easily extracts his legs. [Full round action to escape; Escape Artist 25 succeeds; not entangled]

Sir Urik curses colorfully and moves towards the building trying to block the ghast's escape. The great man seems heedless of the undead's foul oder. Meanwhile, the sound of Urik's raven can be heard from the building, as it once more attempts to baffle the ghast. The undead bats at the bird, distracted. [Ghast harried (-2 AC)]

Daellin sights the ghast, and sends three more arrows flying. Two of them strike the building, but the third makes its mark, wounding it heavily. [AC 13, 9 ranged miss; AC 24 hits; 12 hp]

The weeds try to once again entrap Jarrith, but even sickened he has learned his lesson---they fail to grab him. [Reflex 20 succeeds]

Selase's mount starts bucking at the scent of the ghast, and Khensu is unable to control it. [Ride Check 2 fails]

The zombie continues struggling in a futile attempt to escape.

*Undead Foray Round 7*





G: 20 [E13: destroyed; K19: near destruction and harried, G17: entangled]
M: 20
J: 19 [_mirror image_: 68 rounds]
B: 18 [inspired 3 rounds]
A: 18  [inspired 3 rounds]
J: 17 [inspired 3 round, sickened]
U: 14  [inspired 3 rounds]
V: 13  [inspired 3 rounds]
C: 12 [N16: dead; P16: dead]
D: 11 [28/31 hp]
K: 3  [inspired 3 rounds]
Z: 1 [F12: lightly wounded (entangled), F14: destroyed, G15: destroyed]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 9 actions.]


----------



## drothgery

If Daellin still has someone to shoot at by the time his turn comes around, he'll do it, otherwise he'll just wait.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Freed from the weeds, and now seeing the harried and damaged ghast in the window, Jarrith takes a step back outside of the weed's range. (5' step to P18) "Daellin... he's all yours!"

"Easy!  Easy girl!  We have things under control!  Easy!"   Sir Khensu tries mightly to control the horse.  (Will try to get the steed back under control if another Ride check is allowed, otherwise he will dismount.  If there is still an action available to him, he will fire his bow at any available target.)


----------



## James Heard

Janis steps forward to ensure she's within range of the ravenous undead and pitches a hastily summoned bit of acid at it.

OOC: 5' step to close the range, 4d6 Acidic splatter on the entangled ghoul/ghast/whatever - she's nuking it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"No you don't!" Maraat cries at the enhoused undead, more silver fire boiling from his fingertips.

OOC: More ghast-blasting with _spirit blast_ at the one in the house.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn deliberately steps forward between Urik and Jarrith into the entangled area and swings her blade at the undead creature through the window.

[5ft step to M19; Reflex save (vs entangle) +7; Immune(disease)]
[Full attack +9/+4, Damage 1d8+3; Inspiration(+1 attack, +1 damage)]


----------



## stonegod

[Let's move this along]

*Undead Foray Round 8*

Janis sees the trapped ghast struggle, almost freeing itself, but is once again trapped. 

Meanwhile, the freed ghast struggles against a different foe---hunger. Though heavily wounded, its maddening need to it drives it forward. It crawls out the window and leaps at the hapless Stalker. Sharp teeth bite into Jarrith's chain shirt, and the metal rings absorb the blow.

The wall of stench slams into the Lightbringer, but her hardy constitution easily ignores it. [Fort save 18 succeeds]

The warlock fires another bolt at the ghast, slaming it to the side. It collapses in a pile of seared flesh. [AC 16 ranged touch into melee and cover hits; 12 hp; drops]

Flanked by her sister selves, Janis flings an acidic blob at the entrapped ghast. Horrid screams fill the street. [AC 22 ranged touch hits; 11 hp]

Bergeron rubs his hands together anxiously, awaiting something to go wrong as it usually does.

Ashlyn glares at the trapped dead, all beyond her reach.

Spared the ghast's hunger, Jarrith steps back to allow his companions to fight at range.

Sir Urik boasts "Fie you fiends! We will cut you down!" With a sharp whistle, he sends his companion against the caught zombie. The zombie, however, seems oblivious to the bird's harrying.

Daellin swings his bow around to the visible zombie, wounding it slightly. [AC 30, 20 hit; 19 hp before DR]

Giving up on the mount, Khensu drops off the horse. After it bolts in panic, he moves forward, bow in hand.

The zombie continues to flail, but is held fast.

*Undead Foray Round 9*

Fueled by anger and hunger, the remaining ghast frees itself, a look of murder directed at Janis.

Silvery fire slams into the standing zombie, a grin coming over Marot's face as it does so. [AC 25 ranged touch hits; 13 hp]

Another blob of acid fires from Janis, but the now free ghoul dances out of its way. [AC 11 ranged touch misses]

Two more arrows from Daellin strike the zombie, seriously wounding it. [AC 21, 20 hit; 24 hp before DR]

Sir Khensu fires an arrow at the zombie, but its tough skin shatters the shaft. [AC 14 misses]

The zombie fails to extract itself.

*Undead Foray Round 9*




G: 20 [E13: destroyed; K19: destroyed, G17: moderately wounded]
M: 20
J: 19 [_mirror image_: 66 rounds]
B: 18 [inspired 1 rounds]
A: 18  [inspired 1 rounds]
J: 17 [inspired 1 round, sickened]
U: 14  [inspired 1 rounds]
V: 13  [inspired 1 rounds]
C: 12 [N16: dead; P16: dead]
D: 11 [28/31 hp]
K: 3  [inspired 1 rounds]
Z: 1 [F12: near destruction and entangled), F14: destroyed, G15: destroyed]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: _mirror image_, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 10 actions.]


----------



## drothgery

Daellin will attempt to finish off the zombie with a rapid shot if it's still around by his turn.

If it's not, he'll follow the path through the nearby building that the ghast took to check and see if there's anyone behind it.


----------



## James Heard

Unfazed by the now free undead, Janis coolly tosses another glob of hot acid death at it with an uncharacteristic underhanded motion that digs toward the ground as if she were rolling a large ceramic ball at pins, not that she'd know anything about that. Frighteningly enough, her spectral cohorts repeat the action as always. Away from possible prying eyes, Janis makes funny faces at the undead while trying to kill it. Killing things is fun.


----------



## Stormwind

Realising that Janis is not with the main group and hearing sounds of spellcasting and battle just around the corner, Ashlyn swings apon Valo's broad back, and prepares to ride into the entangled area should she hear sounds of distress coming from Janis.

[Mount (Free action if Ashlyn makes a DC20 ride check, move action otherwise; Ride +11, -7ACP)]
[Ready to move through the entangled area as a standard action]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Maraat smiles a little cruelly, and waits once more for any of the undead to show their rotted faces to his silver fire.

OOC: Delay for any to get in range, then _spirit blast_.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"By all that is holy..." Jarrith dashes by Ashlyn and Sir Urik, then takes a step into the weeded area and attempts to dive through the open window that the ghast came out of, then rolling back to his feet.  (Move action to L18, Move action & Tumble check +13 -2 sickened into building and continuing towards door as far as possible)

Sir Khensu says "Brother, now where do you think you are--" but stops when he realizes the futility of stopping the Stalker when he gets something into his head.  The Inquistor instead raises up his longbow and fires at the zombie again.


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Round 10*

"Your tricks can't fool me!" the ghastsnarls as it lopes through the writhing weeds at Janis. Its boast is in vain as it strikes at one of Janis' figments. The rest feign pain as the targeted one vanishes! [One figment destroyed]

With another silver blast, Marot knocks the zombie around. It falls limply into the dancing undergrowth. [AC 25 ranged touch hits; 8 hp; destroyed]

Janis laughs, taunting the undead, her many forms moving through each other as they make faces at the creature. It darts its bloated tongue in hunger and fury, then cries out as another acid blast hits it. It staggers on its last legs. [AC 25 ranged touch hits; 11 hp]

The halfling scholar remains silent, waiting for the battle to finish.

With a deft leap, Ashlyn mounts Valo, ready for a fight.

Entering the writhing growth once again, Jarrith tries to cheat fate again and easily succeeds. Diving into the window, he comes out on the other side of the street to see a mordantly happy Janis burning the skin of the remaining ghast. [Reflex 23 succeeds]

The mad knight yells more curses, and slams his shield once to call at his enemies.

Seeing no other targets, Daellin darts after Jarrith, walking through the weeds as if they were not there. He too comes upon the unusual sight of the gleeful Janis lobbing acid at the undead.

Khensu lightly curses his impetuous friend.

*Undead Foray Round 10*




G: 20 [E13: destroyed; K19: destroyed, G17: near destruction]
M: 20
J: 19 [mirror image: 65 rounds]
B: 18
A: 18
J: 17 [sickened]
U: 14
V: 13
C: 12 [N16: dead; P16: dead]
D: 11 [28/31 hp]
K: 3
Z: 1 [F12: destroyed, F14: destroyed, G15: destroyed]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: rabid wolf-like rats, D: Daellin, d: Edi, G: gaunt undead, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Given a few minutes, Jarrith will recover from the ghast's stench.]


----------



## stonegod

Stupid double post...


----------



## James Heard

Janis takes a deliberate short step backwards away from the creature, then pummels it with more acid.


----------



## drothgery

If Daellin can see that the remaining undead creature is already at the edge of the _entangle_ spell, or the it's destroyed by his turn, he'll dismiss the spell. If it's still around and hasn't moved, he'll (presumably) follow Jarrith out the door and then take a manyshot at the creature.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith wastes no time in exiting the door and turning left, trying mightly to move up behind the ghast attacking Janis.  (Move action to E19)  His main rapier thrusts forward and tries to catch the ghast in a tender part of it's anatomy.  (Attack action + 1d6 Lightbringer sneak attack damage)

**********

OOC:  Is it not possible to shoot the entangled zombie at F12?  Sir Khensu would have done so last round (and now this round) if he could have.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is it not possible to shoot the entangled zombie at F12?  Sir Khensu would have done so last round (and now this round) if he could have.




OOC: I think it's destroyed, but hasn't been faded out on the map yet. otherwise Daellin would have shot at it.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: I think it's destroyed, but hasn't been faded out on the map yet. otherwise Daellin would have shot at it.



It's destroyed.


----------



## stonegod

*Undead Foray Round 11*

The enranged ghast strikes again the the sneering copies of Janis, but slides through another figment, destroying it.

Stepping back, Janis lobs more acid at the weakened foe. It hits, and with a sickening sizzle, fells the last foe. 

*End of Combat*

The street quiets, and the disrupted mist begins to inch forward again to cloak the village in a blanket of hopelessness. With a word, the weeds collapse dead to the cobblestone, and the party again is rejoined.

[Given a few minutes, Jarrith will recover from the ghast's stench.]


----------



## Stormwind

As the sounds of combat die away, with the remnants of the undead lying scattered around, Ashlyn rides around the corner and upon seeing that everything is safely concluded, she dismounts and proceeds from body to body speaking words over each, calling for them to be given a final rest, never to rise again.

After seeing to the bodies, she again mounts her dark steed and move to the front of the group, ready to continue.

[Ashlyn says last rites over each of the bodies, then remounts and takes her place at the front again.]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"We REALLY need to get to that church.  Take care of this thing once and for all.  Things are now so bad, these creatures are attacking each other... in addition to taking a bite out of us."  The Stalker looks around the block to see what might have caused this conflagration of undead, then walks over to take a better look at the dead horse.

Meanwhile, Sir Khensu takes off after Selase's steed, hoping to catch up with it and calm it down.


----------



## James Heard

"I rather like the idea of them attacking each other than myself, personally. I'm not prone to being as...excitable about placing myself in harms way as the rest of you though," Janis says, and then rethinks her statement.

"As excitable as some of you, I mean," she amends, her eyes steady upon their new halfling companion.


----------



## stonegod

The party allows Jarrith's nausea to pass while Ashlyn marks the more recently dead to ensure their path to Dolurrh. Sensing Janis' chafing at the wait, Orwell pokes his head up once and hisses at the general delay.

As Ashlyn finishes her absolutions, the shifter returns with Selase's mount. It bucks at the sign of the recently dead, but the paladin manages to to keep it in check.

Standing in the crossroad impatiently, Sir Urik gestures northward. "The Church is not far now. Best we make haste. Danovich will clear up this mess. He must." Even the stolid knight seems unsure.

Moving as a group, the party is soon welcomed by the church's shadow emerging from the cursed mists. A gray, sagging edifice of stone and wood, it stands upon a slight rise on the very roots of the great pillarstone of the omnipresent castle that crouches far above the grey shroud. Light flickers through holes burned through the roof's shingles, and the sound of hoarse chanting is audible from within.


----------



## Stormwind

As Ashlyn draws close to the church upon her dark mount, something, whether paranoia, experience or just caution causes her to approach slowly as she attempts to detect the presense of undead around them, and if possible within the church.

[Detect undead, range 60ft; standard action]


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn glowers at the stone structure, attempting to find the tell-tale signs of the unliving. While her sight cannot penetrate the majority of the structure, windowless as it is, it does assure her that there are no undead immediately behind the double doors set at its front.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Voices from inside.  Can anyone understand what is being said?"  Sir Khensu glances at his compatriots, then ushers his mount forward to advance closer to the building.  Jarrith Bronns looks around the church's property, then pats his friend on the back before dropping from the back of the horse.  "Allow me.  I'll check it out."

Jarrith silently hurries forward up to the church, then the group sees him duck into the shadows of the building and then move around it's perimeter.

(Hide & Move Silently checks: Jarrith will circle the building and scout, as well as try and hear specifically what the chants are saying)


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith stealthily walks about the building. Behind the stone building is the cemetery, where simple stone slabs dot the manicured grass that grows at the foot of the great crag. The omnipresent mist encircles the cemetery but seems unwilling to penetrate its heart. What Jarrith does not find is another entrance to the building except perhaps some of the damaged holes in the roof.

Quietly, the Stalker places his ear on the double doors. The rambling drone seems to be the words of some convoluted prayer coming from somewhere inside.


----------



## James Heard

"So...who wants to knock?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu hears Miss Janis' question and his eyes are immediately drawn to his Shadowbane Brother.  Jarrith takes a second to think about it, but then smirks and returns back to the group from off the church steps.  "Probably shouldn't be me.  I tend to rub folks the wrong way."  He throws his smirking grin to Janis... as that personality conflict has reared its ugly head several times since they've all been here.

The Inquistor slides down from the horse and walks up the steps of the church.  At the double doors he raises his gauntlet and raps hard and firm three times on the old wood.  "Hello!  I am Sir Khensu of the Order of Illumination, along with several members of the Lightbringers and the Thaolist Six!  We are here hoping to speak with Danovich, or locate the whereabouts of two other members of the Lightbringers who were supposedly coming to this holy place two days ago!  Please allow us to come in to speak to you... we are here hoping to help!"


----------



## drothgery

Daellin steps up behind Sir Khensu, ready to draw his bow if needed.

_Whatever happened to me scouting ahead?_ The elf thinks.


----------



## James Heard

_I wonder what it would take to burn this place down_, Janis thought.


----------



## stonegod

At Khensu's rapping, the unknown voice begins chanting louder and more insistently. Sir Urik, who had until this point been rubbing his temples, states, "Danovich, to be sure. What madness is this?"

The door remains closed. As Jarrith can attest, there are no other entrances other than risking a fall from one of the holes in the roof.


----------



## James Heard

"I'm pretty sure the proper church protocol at this point would be to kick in the door and start shooting, so that the gods can sort things out," Janis provides hopefully. "Preferably before the mysterious chanting finishes and some great and malicious evil is possibly summoned from the darkness lurking to eat us."

Janis pauses.

"I suppose someone besides me could risk peeking in on him from up there," Janis says, pointing at the roof. "I've no chance to even climb a tree though, as a fact, since I was a young girl."


----------



## stonegod

The boisterous knight chuckles at Janis' words. "No need to be falling off the roof if more able eyes can fly." With that, he whispers a few words into the ear of his avian shadow. Soon, a dark arrow darts into the mist and towards the roof.

A few tense moments pass as the party awaits the bird's return. Soon, with a silent descent, Hurrn once again lands on the big man's shoulders. A few caws later, the knight looks at the group. "Its hard to be sure, but Hurrn did see someone crouched behind the altar at the end of the Church. No one else."


----------



## James Heard

"Crouched you say? Hrm," Janis muses. "Kicking down the door time now?" Janis thoughtfully moves further to the rear of the group so as to avoid splinters.

" As for _you_," she casts a thoughtful eye down to the multicolored snake at her shoulder, " _We _shall be working on a way to give you wings very soon, so as to not be shown up by foreign knights, my love." Janis makes saccharine nibbling motions at the familiar.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn frowns at certain salient points in the discussion, then dismounts, walks up to the church doors and simply tries to push (or pull) them open.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Let us save breaking down these doors until we really need to.  At some point, being able to reclose and relock them might be needed." the huge shifter says.  When Ashlyn advances up to try and open the doors, Sir Khensu adds his strength to hers if her first attempts do not prove fruitful.  "We will get these doors open.  It just might take a few minutes."


----------



## James Heard

Janis rolls her eyes. _You say a thing and they take it as just so. I'm just as glad I didn't recommend we all stick our thumbs up our noses, lest we stand here arguing about how advised that might be,_ Janis thought sullenly.

"You all work out what you need to do then, I'll wait."


----------



## stonegod

As the others prepare to open the door, Sir Urik bows his head a moment and chants a strong prayer. However, the chant is sour, Urik stumbling on the words, and nothing happens.
[sblock=Janis]The incantation is different from the familiar Sovereign-based forms, but it appears to be a physical warding spell (_shield of faith_). It is unclear why Urik shoudl have failed to cast it, unless he is more mentally fatigued than he should be.[/sblock]

*The Church*





The door opens with little effort, its ancient timbers complaining under the motion. The church interior is in shambles, with overturned and broken benches littering the dusty floor. A claw-scarred altar broods at the north end of the church, directly behind a gapping hole in the rotten floorboards. The hoarse chanting continues unabated from that same direction, chanting the phrases of a nonsense prayer. No one or no thing can be seen in the shadowy light.

[The Church is in shadowy illumination outside of Khensu's _everburning torch_. Actions?]


----------



## James Heard

Janis takes a moment to summon her strange magical insight again, a plucks another illusion from the dark corners of her mind, making the gestures once more in her oft-repeated gesture as she blurs and divides and multiplies.

OOC: Casting _Mirror Image_ via her Alacritous Cogitation feat.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn holds her holy symbol hanging from her neck, makes a crisp gesture, and speaks a word laden with power. She then draws her sword as she moves cautiously forward and checks out the first room on her right.

[Cast Protection from Evil on herself (3 minutes)]
[Move to I11, draw sword]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As he sees the other paladin checking and taking care of the side rooms, Sir Khensu decides to deal with the person chanting further in.  He strides forward and says in his most calming voice almost the same opening line he shouted from outside.  "Hello! I am Sir Khensu of the Order of Illumination, along with several members of the Lightbringers and the Thaolist Six."  His everburning torch throws light around the interior, and his eyes try to focus in on where the sounds of the chanting are coming from.  (Double move into room, heading towards the chanting)

Jarrith follows along less than two steps behind his Lumin Brother, both rapiers out and in hand.  The holy symbol of the Silver Flame that is emblazoned on both pommels held outwards and upright.


----------



## drothgery

_Sometimes, I don't know why I bother._ The elf thinks. _Those two don't know the meaning of the word subtle._

But he moves out in front of his friends, watching and listening, with his bow in hand.


----------



## James Heard

_Sometimes, I don't know why I bother,_ Janis thinks. _The kicking in the door effect seems to lose itself in translation when one decides to introduce oneself immediately afterwards._

The thought sours on Janis's face and causes her brow to wrinkle unpleasantly.


----------



## stonegod

*Church*

The chanting continues, its nonsense syllables coming at a more rapid pace. The speaker is almost crying them out now, a strong waver in his voice.

The group pushes into the room, Khensu, Jarrith and Sir Urik purposefully, Deallin with more cautious reserve. Ashlyn hovers behind, examining the closed doors. What greets them is a scene from a Karrnathi campfire story: Sitting on the pews, as if rapt in attention to the jumbled sermon, are three of the infected dead. As one, they turn their previously bowed head and silently stand, the hunger of the dead in their eyes!

*Church Round 1*




J: 22 
B: 21 
Z: 20
J: 16 [_mirror image_ 70 rounds]
K: 13 
A: 11
D: 10 [28/31 hp]
U: 10 
M: 4

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 1 actions?]


----------



## drothgery

Daellin steps to the side (5'-step to I8), and quickly fills the undead creature at L7 with three arrows.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Sir Urik, take the left!  I'll take the right!" The shifter Inquistor shouts to the knight next to him, and then begins moving forward to engage the zombie up front on the right side (L5).  Jarrith doesn't leave his Brother's side, and he advances up along with him.  "I'm right next to you!  Let's take care of this nice and quick!"

As they both approach the pew that the zombie is sitting in, Sir Khensu moves up along the front row, while Jarrith leaps up onto the pew and moves along it's length.

(Sir Khensu double move: to H8, I7, forward to I4, across to K4)
(Jarrith double move: to H8, I7, forward to I5, difficult terrain move -5' up onto pew, across to K5)


----------



## James Heard

Janis moves silently inside the church to take her place among her companions.

Wherever there's room


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Wherever there's room



Did she want to delay for her standard action, or something else?


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Did she want to delay for her standard action, or something else?



I'm just being lazy and not particularly caring exactly where she ends up right now I guess.


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 1*

Jarrith dashes along the length of the pew, ready to face the undead parishioner. Its vacant stare does not register its potential danger.

Bergeron fearfully dashes into a protective corner. He starts stammering out a the Story of the Karnnathi Vicar, a tale of a lone Sovereign priest who fought off a legion of mad wolves in the dark of winter. Even with its wavering delivery and the continuing mad drone, the story is strangely inspiring. [Everyone inspired]

The zombie moan out their displeasure, their limbs trying to find purchase on the party. Jarrith ducks under the overhand swing of one, and Daellin's armor absorbs the blow of the other. Sir Urik is not so lucky, as one scores a powerful blow to his face, dazing the large man a moment. The knight reels from the black sickness suddenly coursing through his veins! [Urik hit; sickened]

Janis comes to the side of her companions, her ghostly army following. She glances upon the commotion, awaiting her moment to strike.

Suddenly, the hoarse chanting stops, as a wild-haired man pops up from behind the altar. He screams, "You can't take my son from me!" and launches into a spell from a crumbling scroll he clutches in one filthy hand. He obviously struggles with the powerful magic, but manages to complete the spell. Janis recognizes the words just as Marot screams, "Down! Its a _circle of death!_"

A burst of pure night, echoing with the screams of Dollurh, encompasses all but Jarrith, emanating from the cowering halfling. Marrot's armor flashes, and the darkness is kept at bay, but only for him. The Stalker and the warlock can only watch as the spell takes effect.

Hurrn, Urik's companions, falls dead at the knights feet. Urik howls out in sorrow, and manages to fight off the black magic.

The lady paladin fights off the foul effects of the magic. [Fort 20 succeeds]

The halfling's voice seizes, a look of cold fear frozen on his small face. [Fort save 9 + 5AP = 14 fails]

Though he is warded, Marot knows his familiar is not. However, the albino rat manages to survive the dark magic. [Fort save 22 succeeds]

The spell washes over the rest, and Janis feels the hold of the Keeper grip her heart for a moment, but it passes, leaving her weakened. [Janis Fort save 13 + 5 AP=18 succeeds] However, a moment later, she screams as she feels the heroic Orwell stiffen! [Fort 9 + 6 AP =12 fails; dies; Janis Fort Save 19; loses 700 XP]

As the snake perishes, the rest of the spell collapses, sparing the others.

The door behind Ashlyn opens, and a withered zombie with magical power dancing about its hands appears. It grins in satisfaction, and with a gesture, a sound of raw magic rips through the hallway! [_sound burst_; Urik, Khensu, Janis, and Ashlyn take 5 hp; all make Fort saves]

Khensu strides towards the zombie, glancing with ire at the tainted priest. Unable to make it to Jarrith, he strikes at the nearest instead. However, the deadened flesh absorbs the blow. [AC 14 misses]

Ashlyn takes out her fury on the dead thing before her. Both attacks strike true, and she severely wounds it! [AC 14, 19 hit; 14 hp]

Daellin takes a step back, firing arrows as he goes. Two hit, tearing dead flesh asunder. [23 hp before DR]

Urik howls in rage, screaming, "DANOVICH!" His silver blade cuts the zombie open easily. 

Grimly, Marot moves forward and tosses power at the fallen priest. The strike Danovich in the chest, causing him to stumble a moment. [AC 23 ranged touch hits; 13 damage]

*Church Round 2*




J: 22 
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: -15 (moderately wounded), I7: -23 (moderately wounded)]
J: 16 [35/40, -700 XP, _mirror image_ 69 rounds]
D: 16 [moderately wounded]
DL: 13 [near destruction]
K: 13 [50/55] 
A: 11 [44/49]
D: 10 [28/31 hp]
U: 10 [45/59]
M: 4

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 2 actions?]


----------



## drothgery

If Danovich is still alive, and Daellin has a decent shot at him, he'll shift his target to him. Otherwise, he'll take a five-foot step to G9, and keep firing at the zombie facing Khensu.

In any case, he's going to keep using Improved Rapid Shot to fire three-arrow bursts.


----------



## James Heard

Janis forgoes any pleasantries that might be otherwise associated with combat, tosses a _lightning bolt_ of the less subtle variety at the good Father.

"I suggest that everyone get out of my way," Janis says without missing a beat. " The priest and I are going to have a short conversation with his gods." Despite her cool tone, her eyes flash unpredictably with arcs of electricity.

OOC: Casting _lightning bolt_ on G4, using an Action Point next round to recall the spell to use next round. Using an Action Point this round on emulating Spell Focus (Evocation) for +1 CL for the purposes of save DCs, +1 CL already because it's electrical (Storm Bolt).


----------



## DEFCON 1

With him keeping his eyes on the pew and his feet as he lithely danced across to the zombie, Jarrith did not see the chaos that the spell had wrought.  The wails of sorrow could be heard though, and he knew that only by cleansing this church could they hope to end this madness.

He raises both pommels to the zombie in front of him, and praying to the Silver Flame that what Ashlyn taught him about the Lightbringer's magical enhancements would work... he raises his voice and speaks plainly.  "By the Voice of the Flame and all that is holy, your dark energy is drained!"

(Turn Undead: 2d6 damage to all undead within 30' / Will save for half: DC 14)

As the light from the positive energy explodes out from the cleric, he takes the blinding second to drop off the pew and move around the zombie slightly to stop blocking others view of this potential target.  (5' step to L4)


----------



## DEFCON 1

The Shadowbane Inquisitor swings the axe in a wide arc... the zombie in front of him being a wonderful target.  "End this fight quickly, my friends... we must not lose anything more!" (Full attack on I7)


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 2*

Jarith raises both pommels to the zombie in front of him, and with a quick prayer, raises his voice and speaks plainly.  "By the Voice of the Flame and all that is holy, your dark energy is drained!" There is an all too brief flash of slivery light, but the malice in the walking dead fight off most of the stinging power. [7 hp damage to Z's; all appear to save]

As the light from the positive energy explodes out from the cleric, Jarrith takes the blinding second to drop off the pew and move around the zombie slightly to stop blocking others view of this potential target.

Unrelenting, the plague-bearing zombie press the attack. The first swings a solid blow against Urik, but the knight brings up his shield in time to ward it off. Another throws a clumsy blow at the shifter paladin, who easily parries it. The last attempts to throttle the Stalker; Jarrith feels its clammy hands come close as he just dodges out of the way. [All Z's miss]

"I suggest that everyone get out of my way," Janis says without missing a beat. " The priest and I are going to have a short conversation with his gods." Despite her cool tone, her eyes flash unpredictably with arcs of electricity. A cold bolt fires from her hands, smashing through the corrupted altar and slamming into the crazed clergy behind. But some evil power must be watching over Danovich as he manages to dive aside. [_lightning bolt_; 20 hp; 1 AP to increase save to DC 20; Danovich saves for half]

Badly singed, the priest howls, "My son! You cannot have my son!" Dark drool dropping from his chin, Davonich hobbles towards the hole in the floor and disappears into the shadowy maw. 

The spellcasting zombie steps back, hoping to forestall Ashlyn with another spell. Once more, a ringing erupts in the party's ears, striking Ashlyn, Janis, Marot, and Daellin. Daellin and Janis fight off the sound, but as the sword drops from Ashlyn's numb hands and Marot reels, it is obvious the spell had some effect. [_sound burst_; 4 hp; Fort 18 (Janis) and 20 (Daellin) succeed, 9 (Marot) and 13 (Ashlyn) fail; Marot and Ashlyn stunned.]

The Shadowbane Inquisitor swings the axe in a wide arc... the zombie in front of him being a wonderful target.  "End this fight quickly, my friends... we must not lose anything more!" The axe cuts through dead flesh, exposing black bile and bone. [AC 19 hits; 14 hp]

The lady paladin, stunned, can only look on as her new companions fight around her.

The elf continues his steady, silent assault. Again, two shaft's hit, and the foul creature stumbles. For a moment, it hangs in the air then tumbles into the darkness below. [AC 17, 33 hit; 24 hp before DR; I7 drops]

Tears streaking into his beard, Sir Urik cries, "You cannot flee Those that Overwatch! You know that Danovich! You cannot flee! Stand down and be judged!"  The knight slashes twice more at the dead villager before him, wounding it slightly despite his sickness. [7 hp]

Marot clutches his head, stunned by the sound reverberating in his head.

*Church Round 3*





J: 22 [inspired 4 rounds]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: -25 (severely wounded), I7: destroyed, L5: -3 (lightly wounded)]
J: 16 [31/40, -700 XP, inspired 4 rounds, _mirror image_ 68 rounds]
D: 16 [near death?]
DL: 13 [near destruction]
K: 13 [50/55, inspired 4 rounds] 
A: 11 [40/49, inspired 4 rounds]
D: 10 [24/31 hp, inspired 4 rounds]
U: 10 [45/59, inspired 4 rounds]
M: 4 [30/34, inspired 4 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 3 actions?]


----------



## drothgery

If Jarith's opponent still lives by the time he acts...

Daellin takes a step forward, changing targets to the zombie facing Jarith, and continuing his relentless rain of arrows.

(5-foot step to H8, another improved rapid shot)


----------



## DEFCON 1

"A little help here, Brother!" Jarrith calls out... keeping defenses up but not pressing his attack.  He waits on the defensive until his Lumin Brother comes over.  (Hold action to 13)

Sir Khensu does a quick scan of the enemies in sight, then quickly rushes forward and down the pew to arrive on the opposite side of the zombie attacking Jarrith.  (Move action to K5).

With his Brother approaching down the length of the pew, Jarrith sidesteps across from him (5' step to M5)... then quickly calls forth a prayer to find purchase on an undead creature such as this, adding in a verbal cue that triggers the magical rod in his backpack to extend the duration of the spell.  (Cast _Grave Strike_ as Swift Action: Extended to 2 rounds via metamagic rod)  Thus empowered, he thrusts twice at the zombie, once with each rapier.  (Full Attack on zombie: +2d6 Sneak Attack damage on each attack).

Upon arriving at the zombie himself, Sir Khensu raises his axe and brings it down upon the zombie's back.  (Attack action on zombie) "By the Flame, let us END THIS!"


----------



## James Heard

Janis crackles with barely contained energy as she regains her spell and fully exposed hatred before she howls with rage and charges off into the hole after the priest.

OOC: Recover the spell, jump in after the priest and attempt to engage him...somehow I guess. Unless the hole is really deep, in which case she's just made a tactical error. Oh well.


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 3*

"A little help here, Brother!" Jarrith calls out, keeping defenses up but not pressing his attack.  He waits on the defensive until his Lumin Brother comes over. 

Undeterred by Danovich's flight, the zombie parishioners again swipe at the party. The one facing Sir Urik cannot manage to disentangle itself from the knight's shield, while the clumsy second one cannot land a blow on Jarrith.

Janis crackles with barely contained energy as she regains her spell and fully exposed hatred before she howls with rage and charges off into the hole after the priest, an army of Jani following. The baseboards catch at her clothing, fouling her jump, and she lands harder than she would like. [Jump 14 vs DC 15 fails; 1 hp non-lethal, 2 hp lethal falling damage]

As her eyes adjust to the dim light, Janis sees a basement in ruin. Amid the litter of the collapsed floorboards is a dank understory. A partially smashed laboratory work bench stands in the northwest portion of the cellar, including an iron slab surrounded by a clutter of broken equipment of incomprehensible complexity.  

Looking around, Janis sees the heavily wounded Danovich leaning against a shattered table nearby, another worn scroll in his hand. Near a set of stairs she catches the shadowy glimpse of a skeleton, its bones discolored black in places. In a far corner are two more of the ever-present zombies. Unlike those she has seen so far, these do not seem Barovian, but of a more metropolitan appearance---most likely the lady paladin's lost cohorts. But what catches at her throat a moment is the horrid thing that lurks right in front of her.




The creature looks like some stitched-together corpse monstrosity with an overgrown jaw and mismatched skeletal arms. Its flesh is infused with dark stains, and a thick fluid oozes from its stained teeth. She is not sure _what_ it is, but it is not an arcane construction---the flesh golems she examined in her texts looked nothing like this. [Kn: Arcana succeeds, no help]

A battered Danovich chants the words of the scroll. Whatever powers he now holds dear answer his prayer, restoring much of his health. [Healed to moderately wounded] As he stands, he calls to the monstrosity before Janis, "Kill her, Doru! Do not let them take you away!"

On cue, the monster steps forward, an awful groan passing its lips. "Fa-ther!" It easily bites through one of Janis' illusionary reflections, its dark spittle spraying the real one. [_Mirror image_ destroyed]

Meanwhile, upstairs, the severely damaged spellcasting zombie acts out of desperation, and attempts to run through the now unarmed Ashlyn. Its wizened form cannot push past the paladin, but it manages to keep its feet. [DL attempts to overrun; fails. Ashlyn fails to knock it prone]

Sir Khensu does a quick scan of the enemies in sight, then quickly rushes forward and down the pew to arrive on the opposite side of the zombie attacking Jarrith. He raises his axe, preparing to strike if his brother should fail. [Move to K5; Pews cost double movement]

Jarrith sidesteps across from him, then quickly calls forth a prayer to find purchase on an undead creature such as this. His rapiers glow with a lethal silvery energy, and with them, he strikes two powerful blows to the creature. Even deadened by its flesh, the strikes inflict significant damage. [AC 22, 16 hit; 27 hp before DR] 

The painful ringing in her ears subsided, Ashlyn rearms herself by drawing her dagger. She takes a swipe at the foul undead before her, dispatching it with a deft thrust to its chest. [AC 19 hits; 6 hp; DL drops]

Daellin takes a step forward, changing targets to the zombie facing Jarith, and continuing his relentless rain of arrows. Khensu's bulky form spoils two of the shots, but the other strikes true, peeling away more dead flesh. [AC 15, 10 ranged attack through cover miss; AC 19 hits; 13 hp before DR] 

"Are you all mad!" Urik calls, as he swipes at the zombie before him, further wounding it. It is unclear who he is addressing.

Marot, his head cleared, steps forward to assist. His holy fire easily strikes Urik's foe, dispatching it instantly. [Nat 20 hits; 8 hp; destroyed]

*Church Round 4*




S: 23
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: -43 (severely wounded); others: unhurt]
J: 16 [29/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, inspired 3 rounds, _mirror image_ 67 rounds]
D: 16 [moderately wounded]
B: 14
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [50/55, inspired 3 rounds] 
J: 22 [inspired 3 rounds]
A: 11 [40/49, inspired 3 rounds]
D: 10 [24/31 hp, inspired 3 rounds]
U: 10 [45/59, inspired 3 rounds]
M: 4 [30/34, inspired 3 rounds]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 4 actions?]


----------



## James Heard

Janis pauses for a split second to catch her breath, her eyes widening at the sight before her.

"Oh @#$%," she declares rather calmly, and her fingers twitch and twist into a ward against the evils before her - not that she expects that they'll amount to much good. Her free hand gestures in a less complex gesture, as she crosses them for luck.

OOC: Casting _Otiluke's Suppressing Field_ versus [Necromancy].


----------



## drothgery

"I know I'm going to regret this." Daellin says, pulling a rope out of his haversack, and quickly looks for something to tie it to. The pew might work. "But we probably shouldn't leave Janis alone down there, and if my memory serves me, she usually doesn't keep a flight spell handy."

(move to the nearest location where he can tie his rope to somewhere that can hold the weight of a heavily armored human -- not just a lightly armored elf -- and then tie one end of his rope there and toss the other end down the hole.)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Having seen the wizardess make an ill-advised leap without taking precaution... Jarrith smirks at her audacity.  Because truth be told... that's exactly the same sort of thing he would have done.  "Let us end this, Brother... our electrical magess has made a... _shocking_... decision."

"So it would seem!" the shifter replies.  Both Shadowbaners press their attacks against the zombie... Jarrith using his Lightbringer skills to add a bit more punch to his rapier thrusts (+1D6 damage for Penetrating Strike), and Sir Khensu taking a bit more wild of a swing with his greataxe to add a bit more power behind it (Power Attack: -2 to hit / +2 to damage)

**********

OOC:  If the zombie goes down from the first character's attack, the second character will instead move to the hole in the floor.  If that character is Jarrith, he'll leap into the hole himself (Khensu will wait for Daellin's rope).


----------



## Stormwind

Having dispatched her foe and hearing Janis curse below, Ashlyn retrieves her sword from where it lies and hurries over to the trapdoor in the corner of the room. As she does she calls to the others, "I believe that there is a way down over here."

[Retrieve sword (move action); Move to trapdoor (move action)]


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 4*

With a unnatural hiss, the skeleton skitters forward, and swipes at one of Janis' images. Its claw tears through the phantom, which mimics pain as it vanishes. [Skeleton hits; image destroyed]

In the church, the remaining zombie mindlessly continues its attack against Jarrith, but the Stalker steps out of the way. Down below, the other undead shuffle forward and take a swipe. The first misses, but the second slams into Janis' image, obliterating it. [F5 hits; image destroyed]

Janis pauses for a split second to catch her breath, her eyes widening at the sight before her. "Oh @#$%," she declares rather calmly, and her fingers twitch and twist into a ward against the evils before her - not that she expects that they'll amount to much good. Her free hand gestures in a less complex gesture, as she crosses them for luck. A brief black flash indicates the formation of her ward. [_Otiluke's suppressing field_]

At the same time, Janis' remaining shadow moves through her, trying to maximize her protection.

The deranged Danovich smirks at Janis' defenses, and begins a chant. Janis recognizes it immediately and thinks another sour thought: _dispel magic_. As the abjuration tears at her magics, she feels her necromantic ward fading while her other projections remain intact. [50% chance to target Janis: succeeds. Dispel vs. _mage armor_ fails, vs. _mirror image_ fails, vs. _suppressing field_ succeeds]

The monstrosity steps forward and bites at the two mage's before her. Unfortunately for Janis, it picks the real her. It tears into her shoulder, crushing bone and muscle both. A flaring pain, beyond the bite itself, sears from the wound, clouding her mind. The shock is such she hardly notices black disease spread through the wound, sickening her. [50% change to target Janis: succeeds. Hits for 21 hp. Dazed. Fort save 16 fails; sickened]

Having seen the wizardess make an ill-advised leap without taking precaution,  Jarrith smirks at her audacity.  Because truth be told, that's exactly the same sort of thing he would have done.  "Let us end this, Brother... our electrical magess has made a... _shocking_... decision."

"So it would seem!" the shifter replies.  Both Shadowbaners press their attacks against the zombie. Khensu's powerful chop downs the fiend, leaving Jarrith to jump after Janis. His training ensures he lands relatively softly. A wry remark dies on his lips the moment he sees the dire situation. [Khensu hit's AC 17; 19 hp; Z drops; Jarrith jumps; Jump DC 15 suceeds; 2 hp non-lethal]

Having dispatched her foe and hearing Janis curse below, Ashlyn retrieves her sword from where it lies and hurries over to the trapdoor in the corner of the room. As she does she calls to the others, "I believe that there is a way down over here."

"I know I'm going to regret this." Daellin says, pulling a rope out of his haversack. "But we probably shouldn't leave Janis alone down there, and if my memory serves me, she usually doesn't keep a flight spell handy." He elf fastens the rope to the altar the best he can, avoiding the loose floorboards as he does so.

"There's no time for that!" Urik calls at Daellin, and leaps into the darkness. He lands heavily, passing into one of Janis' images that dodges out of the way. Seeing the foes gathered, he bellows in a strong voice, "Danovich! Face me! You and your curs must face Those that Overwatch to answer for your foulness!" The priest grinds his teeth at Urik's words, calling out, "Fine, the powers that abandoned me will be your doom!" but the monstrosity is unaffected. [Knight's challenge; Danovich fails save, monstrosity succeeds; Danovich provoked]

Undeterred, Urik raises his sword. A silvery glow infuses it a moment as he brings it down on the monstrosity. But the wound is small, worsened by the man's sickness, and the creature hardly notices. [_smite undead_, hits, 4 hp]

Marot moves over to the hatch and attempts to open it in haste. However, it is jammed tight into the floor form discuse and the warlock cannot budge it. [11 Str check fails]

*Church Round 5*




S: 23
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt]
J: 16 [8/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, inspired 2 rounds, _mirror image_ 66 rounds, _mage armor_, dazed, sickened]
D: 16 [moderately wounded, provoked 7 rounds]
B: 14 [-4 (lightly wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [50/55, inspired 2 rounds] 
J: 22 [31/31, 2 non-lethal, inspired 2 rounds]
A: 11 [40/49, inspired 2 rounds]
D: 10 [24/31 hp, inspired 2 rounds]
U: 10 [45/59, inspired 2 rounds]
M: 4 [30/34, inspired 2 rounds]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 5 actions?]


----------



## drothgery

"I've got a rope set up here." Daellin says, loud enough that Ashlyn and Marot can hear him. Then he climbs down, and prepares to fight again.

(if it's possible, take a 5' step out of the fray and use manyshot to fire two arrows at Danovich)


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn uses her blade and every ounce of strength that she can muster to try to lever up the trapdoor.

[Strength check - Use action point to improve roll (move action); Do this twice if necessary]
[If Ashlyn get's the trapdoor open, then take a 5ft step down the stairs and turn undead (Effective level 3, turn +6, damage 2d6+7)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith lands, soon to be followed by Sir Urik... he sees that things in the basement are a little less well in hand than they were up above.  As the zombies, skeleton, and the weirdly stitched creature shuffle towards them all, he wonders what he should do.

"Danovich! Face me! You and your curs must face Those that Overwatch to answer for your foulness!" "Fine, the powers that abandoned me will be your doom!" 

Sir Urik and the halfling named Danovich exchange barbs to one another, and Jarrith finally sees the large bite that's been taken out of Janis' shoulder... the muscle and bone now exposed to the air.  As the undead creatures all move in... Jarrith only can say one small phrase.

"Uh oh."

**********

OOC:  Will wait for all the enemies and Janis to act before posting my own actions, since both Jarrith and Khensu's actions will be dependant on who is still on their feet when initiative reaches 13.


----------



## James Heard

OOC: Janis is _dazed_, she can have no actions this round except to suck up damage and act as the brave priests' meatshield. Enjoy.


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 5 (Partial)*

The skeleton steps forward, it claws attempting to tear into Janis. Though dazed, she manages to just stumble out of the way, sparing her life for a few more seconds. [Skeleton 5' step to I6 downstairs; full attack misses]

The two remaining zombies turn their efforts on the foe that fell from the sky---Urik. Their attacks are clumsy, however, and miss the sickened knight.

Her mind reeling from the unholy might of the monstrosity's blow, Janis cannot focus long enough to defend her self or attack. Her remaining image merges with her, and two Jani now stand dazed in one space.

Furor on Danovich's mad face, the fallen priest spits out another foul spell, this time at knight. Urik stiffens, his weakened mind and sickened body struggling for a moment against the spell. Then he breaks free! Danovich screams in fury! [*Barely* saves vs _hold person_]

The monstrosity turns a moment towards the mad priest's screams, as it dumbly moans, "Fa-ther?" It then turns its attention back to the wounded Janis. It bites savagely at her at her twin once again, but fate is with the mage briefly as her last image is masticated by the brute. [50% to hit Janis failed; image destroyed]

As she feels the clammy skin of the creature pass within inches of her face, Janis is able to overcome unnatural pain, and her senses clear. Only now does she feel the full brunt of the necromantic disease festering within her. [No longer dazed; still sickened]

*Church Round 5 (Partial)*

(Map forthcoming)​
S: 23
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt]
J: 16 [8/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, inspired 1 rounds, _mage armor_, sickened]
D: 16 [moderately wounded, provoked 6 rounds]
B: 14 [-4 (lightly wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [50/55, inspired 2 rounds] 
J: 22 [31/31, 2 non-lethal, inspired 2 rounds]
A: 11 [40/49, inspired 2 rounds]
D: 10 [24/31 hp, inspired 2 rounds]
U: 10 [45/59, inspired 2 rounds]
M: 4 [30/34, inspired 2 rounds]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 5 actions?]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith watches with horror as the monstrosity rears back and then dives forward with it's jaws at the magess.  As the teeth snap through her final illusory form, Jarrith can't help but be relieved.  As the blood, muscle and bone ooze out of her shoulder, he leans it to the young woman.  "Don't worry... I've got you..."

Jarrith reaches out with his arm and places his fist against the middle of her back.  His eyes close and he mumbles a quick prayer, asking the Flame to exchange his Deific Vengeance for curative power... then feels the warmth flow from him into Janis.  As her shoulder wound begins closing, he takes it upon himself to push past her to move up to the fleshy monster in hopes of taking on it's attacks himself.  "No, I'm not your father... but the two of you will be together in Dolurrh soon enough!" (Exchange _Deific Vengeance_ for _Cure Moderate Wounds_ / move action to H6) 

Meanwhile up above, Sir Khensu turns around from dropping the final zombie and sees the rope that Daellin has tied off and dropped into the hole.  The elf waves at him to hurry, and the shifter moves back down the pew to the hole, grabs the middle of the rope that Daellin holds out for him, then slides down the rope as quickly as he can without hitting his compatriots below.  "Coming down!  Please push forward!  I do not want to land on you!"  (Double move action to hole and down hole on rope)


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 5 (Complete)*

"Coming down!  Please push forward!  I do not want to land on you!"  With that, Khensu rushes over to the rope the best he can through the pew, then begins climbing easily down the rope. [Move action to get to rope; Climb check 19 for accelerated climbing succeeds; 10 ft. above ground]

Putting his blade aside, Jarrith moves to touch Janis. "Don't worry... I've got you..." he adds as he chants a quick healing prayer. Silvery warmth restores some strength to Janis. [Rapier dropped (still attached); _cure moderate wounds_; 16 hp]

As Janis' shoulder wound begins closing, Jarrith takes it upon himself to push past her to move up to the fleshy monster in hopes of taking on it's attacks himself.  "No, I'm not your father... but the two of you will be together in Dolurrh soon enough!" 

While the monstrosity gives the Stalker a dumb grin, the skeleton harassing Janis gives him a quick swipe as he moves forward. It cannot find purchase as Jarrith pushes his way past Janis, causing it to hiss in frustration. [Skeleton's AoO misses] 

Ashlyn uses her blade and every ounce of strength that she can muster to try to lever up the trapdoor. Her first attempt fails miserably. With her second attempt, she pulls mightily, calling upon Dol Dorn, and with a pop it pulls open. [3 Str check fails; 12 Str Check + 5 AP = 17 succeeds]

"I've got a rope set up here." Daellin says, loud enough that Ashlyn and Marot can hear him. Then he climbs down, but it is awkward going with his bow and the shifter already upon it, and he drops the last five feet. [Climb checks of 11 and 13 allow 15' total movement; drop the last 5']

Sir Urik, surrounded on almost all sides, laughs heartily. "Fight to the last, friends! Only in despair do we fail! We shall destroy this thing!" The words bolster his flagging attacks, but only one connects against the creature. It is a weak slice, the sickness obviously impeding it. [Hits for 3 hp]

Marot rushes down the stairs as quickly as possible, and tries to distract the skeleton with a bolt of holy fire to the back. The creature hisses again as the Silver Flame's might smashes into it.  [Down stairs (difficult terrain); _spirit blast_ skeleton; AC 22 hits; 13 hp]

*Church Round 6*




S: 23 [-13 (moderately wounded)]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt]
J: 16 [24/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, inspired 1 rounds, _mage armor_, sickened]
D: 16 [moderately wounded, provoked 6 rounds]
B: 14 [-7 (lightly wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [50/55, inspired 1 rounds] 
J: 22 [31/31, 1 non-lethal, inspired 2 rounds]
A: 11 [40/49, inspired 1 rounds]
D: 10 [24/31 hp, inspired 1 rounds]
U: 10 [45/59, inspired 1 rounds, fighting challenge (D) 7 rounds]
M: 4 [30/34, inspired 1 rounds]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 6 actions?]


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.




Reminder: Daellin's an elf, and so has low-light vision.

Trying to clear out space, Daellin takes a quick step away from the rope (5'-step to I3) and fires another set of three arrows at Davenovich (rapid shot).


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> Reminder: Daellin's an elf, and so has low-light vision.




Yup, though it is not an issue currently as Khensu's light is coming down w/ him.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn initially follows Marot down the stairs, but at the sight of her onetime companions, now undead minions, she lets out a cry of frustration and loss, "Noooooooooooo ... "

She speaks again and now her voice is cold and hard, "Theldrick, Mathilda, I will see you both free of this curse of undeath"

With that she holds forth her holy symbol and channels forth her faith to drive the undead back.

[Move down the stairs (move action)]
[Turn undead (Effective level 3, turn +6, damage 2d6+7) (Standard action)]


----------



## James Heard

Janis takes a step back away from the combat and, deciding to fight the tiger with tooth and claw, casts a necromantic ritual of immobilization at the three nearest undead.

OOC: Casts _Halt Undead_ at the nearest undead targets. If there aren't enough undead left then she'll toss one at the priest - just in case.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Almost to the ground, Sir Khensu slides the last few feet to his right, and lands on the hardened ground.  With a zombie diagonally next to him, his axe takes a wide swing and aims for it's head.  (Move action to G4 / Attack action at F5)

Jarrith flips his rapier back up into his waiting fist, and tightens his grip as he steps forward and behind the large creature calling out for his father.  "The Flame take you all!" he shouts, as he thrusts at it with his rapiers.  (5' step to G7 / Attack B _flanked_)

**********

OOC:  Kind of funny that we all use different colors for our out-of-character text.  drothgery and I use DimGray, Stormwind uses Gray, stonegod uses SlateGray, and James Heard's appears to me as Cyan, although his Quote says it's 'slategrey' (must be the different spelling of gray that is defaulting it to Cyan).


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 6*

The wounded skeleton steps forward, and with preternatural speed, claws at the warlock. It ignores Marot's menacing aura, instead tearing flesh from his arms and torso. Though he fights of the disease, the Ghaash'kala is left with serious wounds. [2 claws hit; 13 hp after DR; Fort saves succeed vs. disease]

Ashlyn's former companions, mindless of her arrival, swing at the sickened knight. He manages to weakly fend of their blows for now.

Janis takes a step back away from the combat and, deciding to fight the tiger with tooth and claw, casts a necromantic ritual of immobilization at the three nearest undead. The two zombies freeze in their tracks, a sorrowful moan their only complaint, but the monstrosity shrugs off the spell with a loud "UUUUGGHH!" [_halt undead_; F5 & F6 allowed no save; paralyzed; G6 saves]

Seeing the two zombies halted, Danonvich screams, "Kill them, my son! Kill them all! That witch and that false knight first!" The priest scowls around the words of another paralytic spell, but Urik does not even flinch this time. [_hold person_, Urik saves]

The monstrosity slobbers as it looms over Urik and Jarrith, and with a roar, dives after the wounded knight. Urik holds up his shield in defense, but the monster tears it away, biting through layers of metal and into the sinew beneath. The knight is driven to his knees by the blow, dazed by its unholy ferocity. [G6 hits; 20 hp; Urik dazed] 

Almost to the ground, Sir Khensu is frustrated by the rope which tangled around him during Daellin's descent. Trying to correct for it, he loses his grip, falling to the ground. He stands up in front of the elf, preparing to strike at the cursed creature while the zombies remain paralyzed. [Climb check 3 fails; falls 10'; misses Daellin; 3 hp; Move action to stand up]

Jarrith flips his rapier back up into his waiting fist, and tightens his grip as he steps forward and behind the large creature calling out for his father.  "The Flame take you all!" he shouts, as he thrusts at it with his rapiers. His catch was not perfect, spoiling his first thrust. The dazed Sir Urik cannot distract the beast, so his second thrust is also turned aside. [Not flanked (Urik dazed); AC 6 misses, AC 18 misses]

Ashlyn initially follows Marot down the stairs, but at the sight of her onetime companions, now undead minions, she lets out a cry of frustration and loss, "Noooooooooooo ... "

She speaks again and now her voice is cold and hard, "Theldrick, Mathilda, I will see you both free of this curse of undeath" With that she holds forth her holy symbol and channels forth her faith to drive the undead back. Her shock at the fate of her fellow Lightbringers, however, has shaken her faith, and none of the creatures turn away. [Turn check 9; no eligible HD targets]

Trying to clear out space, Daellin takes a quick step away from the rope and fires another set of three arrows at Danovich. His ill-kept armor is strong enough to turn away two of the shots, but the other sticks into his shoulder, causing his to cry out in pain. [AC 15, 18 miss; AC 21 hits; 8 hp]

Urik staggers about, unable to press the attack with his weapon. [Dazed]

Seriously wounded, Marot steps back, blasting the skeleton once again. More of its bones shatter, but it is not enough to bring it down. [AC 21 hits; 10 hp]

*Church Round 7*





S: 23 [-23 (severley wounded)]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt but paralyzed 7 rounds]
J: 16 [24/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, _mage armor_, sickened]
D: 16 [severely wounded, provoked 5 rounds]
B: 14 [-7 (lightly wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [47/55] 
J: 22 [31/31, 1 non-lethal]
A: 11 [40/49]
D: 10 [24/31 hp]
U: 10 [20/59, 2 non-lethal, fighting challenge (B) 6 rounds, dazed]
M: 4 [30/34]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 7 actions?]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"By all that is Holy!" the shifter yells, as he climbs back to his feet.  He wastes no time in raising his axe and bringing it down into the monstrosity standing in front of him.  "ARRRGGGGHHH!!!" (Full attack on B: +10/+5 1d12+5)

"To Dolurrh with this!" Jarrith spits out... and as he takes a step to his left to put the creature between himself and his Lumin Brother, he thrusts quickly with both rapiers, hoping to find purchase.  (5' step to F7 / Full attack on B: +1d6 damage on each for Penetrating Strike)

**********

OOC: I noticed on Sir Khensu's character sheet that it doesn't mention his second attack.  With a +5 BAB for paladin and +1 BAB for Shadowbane Inquistor, that totals +6 BAB and makes him eligible for a second attack at +1.  I haven't noticed or not, but have we been giving Khensu a second attack when attacking Full?


----------



## Stormwind

With the skeleton standing before her Ashlyn wields her blade to good effect as she smites the undead creature before moving towards her onetime companions with a determined look upon her face, clearly intending to chop through any opposition on the way.

[Attack S (with smite) or Attack B (with smite) if the skeleton drops from Jarrith's turn]
[Smite attack +14, damage 1d8+9+1d6]
[Move to stand beside Khensu]


----------



## drothgery

Reminder - Daellin's second favored enemy is humans (just mentioning because I don't think doing only 5 points of damage is theoretically possible here; 1d8 + 1 enhancement +1 str +at least 1 morale from inspire courage + 1 point-blank shot + 2 favored enemy).

Daellin attempts to finish off Danovich with another set of three arrows.


----------



## James Heard

Janis pulls the means of a spell from her pouch, mumbles out a quick spell, and a eerily green dart of acid screams away from her fingertips towards the priest who has wounded her so.

OOC: Casting _Acid Arrow_ on Danovich.


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 7 (Partial)*

The mindless skeleton claws at the closest target, in this case the lady paladin. While its first claw misses, it gouges a deep wound with the second, pulling Ashlyn close enough for it to bite her on the arm. The injuries sting for a moment, but Ashlyn's holy protection keep her disease free even as seriously wounded as she is. [Hit w/ claw and bite; 17 hp]

The zombies continue to moan woefully, help by Janis' spell.

Janis pulls the means of a spell from her pouch, mumbles out a quick spell, and a eerily green dart of acid screams away from her fingertips towards the priest who has wounded her so. It splatters on the man's face and neck, causing horrendous burns and a sickening stench. [AC 20 touch hits; 5 hp]

Freed of his rage at Urik, Danovich refocuses his ire on the mage. "You seek death! I shall give it too you!" Heedless of the acid eat him, the mad priest strides forward, his hand suddenly surrounded by a miasma of blood-red darkness. "By the Blood---DIE!" He presses his hand against Janis, and her heart constricts a moment. But as her dimmed vision returns she finds that she is very much alive, much to the consternation of the priest. [Death touch; 18 hp; not enough to affect Janis; no effect]

The monster, surrounded on three sides, continues its assault on the one it hurt---Urik. Once again, its black teeth sinks into the knight, his blood splattering the paladin and the Stalker. Still dazed from the unnatural pain, it is obvious that another bite like that will kill him. [17 hp; near death]

[A pause in order for anyone who wishes to modify their action in light of Urik's situation]

*Church Round 7 (Partial)*




S: 23 [-23 (severley wounded)]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt but paralyzed 6 rounds]
J: 16 [24/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, _mage armor_, sickened]
D: 16 [severely wounded, provoked 4 rounds]
B: 14 [-7 (lightly wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [47/55] 
J: 22 [31/31, 1 non-lethal]
A: 11 [23/49]
D: 10 [24/31 hp]
U: 10 [3/59, 2 non-lethal, fighting challenge (B) 5 rounds, dazed]
M: 4 [30/34]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Sir Urik!" Khensu exclaims... and immediately steps away from the monstrosity and behind the fallen knight.  He pulls his wand free from it's holster and quickly uses it to send some healing energy into the man.  (5' step to G4 / Move action to take out _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ / Standard action to cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Sir Urik)

Knowing that he's now the main weapon against this... thing... Jarrith steps to his left and continues to trust and parry.  (Same action as before but obviously without the Penetrating Strike bonus to damage)


----------



## Stormwind

[Ashlyn does the same as before]
[First she attacks S (with smite), and then (if it drops) she moves towards the stitched together creature (B)]
[Smite attack +14, damage 1d8+9+1d6]


----------



## drothgery

(no change, except to take a 5' step back before firing; favored enemy human+2 and PBS +1 apply)


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 7 (Complete)*

"Sir Urik!" Khensu exclaims... and immediately steps away from the monstrosity and behind the fallen knight.  He pulls his wand free from it's holster and quickly uses it to send some healing energy into the man.  [Move to G4 (not a 5' step as the rubble in the hole is difficult terrain) while drawing wand; Urik healed 9 hp]

Knowing that he's now the main weapon against this... thing... Jarrith steps to his left and continues to trust and parry. His blows are beaten back easily by the... thing, which drools heavily as it does so. [AC 12, 13 miss]

With the skeleton standing before her Ashlyn wields her blade to good effect as she smites the undead creature before moving towards her onetime companions with a determined look upon her face, clearly intending to chop through any opposition on the way. Her blow smashed into the undead bones, nearly shattering them, but it still tenaciously hangs to unlife. [AC 29 smite hits; 20 hp before DR]

Daellin attempts to finish off Danovich with another set of three arrows. The first arrow does its job, and with a gurgle and one hand around the shaft at his through, the priest falls. Unfortunately, this does not end the menace as the undead continue their attacks unabated. With determination, the elf sets one arrow at the undead facing Ashlyn, destroying it, and another at the monstrosity. But the last shot is wide and is wasted. [AC 19 hits Danovich; 10 hp; drops; AC 30 hits S; 9 hp before DR; drops; AC 13 misses B]

Urik, incapacitated due to the monster's unholy power, continues to stagger.

With a clear shot, Marot's holy fire slams into the monstrosity, causing it to pause. But the blow that would have dropped a lesser creature barely fazes it. [AC 15 ranged touch into melee hits; 10 hp]

*Church Round 8*




S: 23 [destroyed]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt but paralyzed 6 rounds]
J: 16 [24/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, _mage armor_, sickened]
D: 16 [dying]
B: 14 [-17 (lightly wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [47/55] 
J: 22 [31/31, 1 non-lethal]
A: 11 [23/49]
D: 10 [24/31 hp]
U: 10 [12/59, 2 non-lethal, fighting challenge (B) 5 rounds, dazed]
M: 4 [30/34]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.


----------



## drothgery

"Move, Janis! You're in my line of fire." Daellin says, preparing for his next shot.

If Janis stays put, move to J5 and use Manyshot on B; if can stay put or take a 5' step to get a shot that doesn't have to go through cover, do it and then full-attack B. If B is destroyed, wait.


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> If B is destroyed, wait.



Just to make this clear: While the text says "lightly wounded" for B, it probably should say "very lightly wounded" (I need to fine tune the descriptions). There is no way I can see of this thing dropping this round.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just to make this clear: While the text says "lightly wounded" for B, it probably should say "very lightly wounded" (I need to fine tune the descriptions). There is no way I can see of this thing dropping this round.




I'd've probably put the qualifier there even if it said 'undamaged'. It's the only target left other than the held zombies; everyone should be able to take a whack at it, and I have no idea how tough it is.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Not an issue, I just want to make sure everyone is on the same page wrt the monstrosity.


----------



## James Heard

Janis takes another light step out of the lane of fire and then lets loose with another volley of magic.

OOC: Casting _magic missile_ at Junior Stitches-Alot.


----------



## Stormwind

Taking a quick look around her, and having noticed that her former comrades seem to be paralyzed, and that her friends seem a little worse for the wear Ashlyn focuses and the force of her faith can be felt by all those still living down here as fresh vigor infuses their veins.

[Use a turn attempt for Sacred healing -> Grants 'Fast healing 3' to all living creatures within 60ft for 5 rounds (Full round action)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Sir Urik!  No!" Sir Khensu shouts, the blood dripping from his face and armor.  Knowing that the man's life could hang in the balance, the shifter immediately uses his wand to attempt a cure on the knight again... then grabs him by the arm to pull him slightly away from combat.  (Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ from wand / Move action to pull Sir Urik to G4 )

As the monster turns to look at him, Jarrith realizes that all his attacks thus far with his rapiers have failed miserably.  "Ooooh boyyy... okay.  I don't think these are going to do it..."  Rather than press his attack with his rapiers, the Stalker steps back from combat, and brings a prayer to the forefront of his mind... blasting the monster with holy energy.  (5' step to E8 / release rapier as free action / cast _Deific Vengeance_: 4d6 damage against one undead target / Will save for Half, CDiv pg 161)


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 8 (Complete)*

The zombies struggle against their magical bonds, but to no avail.

Janis takes another light step out of the lane of fire and then lets loose with another volley of magic. The magical bolts unerringly strike the creature, blasting off a patch of dead skin. For the first time, it seems to show some sign of being hindered. [16 hp, moderately wounded]

The monstrosity looms over Urik, preparing to end the knight's life. With a sickening _crunch_, it savagely tears into the sickened, dazed, mentally wounded knight. His blood flowing freely, Urik drops his sword from his limp hand, and crumbles to his knees. As his arterial blood coats Khensu in a mad red-black painting, everyone notices the foul disease begin its work, turning the once noble knight's face black. [14 hp; at -2 and dying]

Roaring in dumb victory, the beast turns to its nearest target---Jarrith.

"Sir Urik!  No!" Sir Khensu shouts, the blood dripping from his face and armor.  Knowing that the man's life could hang in the balance, the shifter immediately uses his wand to attempt a cure on the knight again... then grabs him by the arm to pull him slightly away from combat. Urik's eyes open with a start, the blackness fading back to a dull grey. [Healed 6 hp; Conscious but prone]

As the monster turns to look at him, Jarrith realizes that all his attacks thus far with his rapiers have failed miserably.  "Ooooh boyyy... okay.  I don't think these are going to do it..."  Rather than press his attack with his rapiers, the Stalker steps back from combat, and brings a prayer to the forefront of his mind... blasting the monster with holy energy. The Flame's might surrounds it a moment, searing its flesh, but the monster's own unholy might seems to diminsh the effect. [Successful Will save; 7 hp]

Taking a quick look around her, and having noticed that her former comrades seem to be paralyzed, and that her friends seem a little worse for the wear Ashlyn focuses and the force of her faith can be felt by all those still living down here as fresh vigor infuses their veins.

Urik staggers uncertainly to his feet, a look of grim determination on his face. From his pack, he takes out what appears to be a potion vial in preparation.

As he feels the power of the Sovereign's close his wounds, Daellin takes aim at the dumb beast. However, the creature is fast, batting away each arrow in turn. [AC 16, 16, 16 miss]

Marot continues to pour holy fire at the monstrosity. The blast once again burns away its unwholesome flesh. [AC 15 ranged touch his; 13 hp]

*Church Round 9*




S: 23 [destroyed]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt but paralyzed 5 rounds]
J: 16 [24/40, 1 hp non-lethal, -700 XP, _mage armor_, sickened, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)]
D: 16 [dying, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)]
B: 14 [-56 (moderately wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [47/55, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)] 
J: 22 [31/31, 1 non-lethal, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)]
A: 11 [23/49, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)]
D: 10 [27/31 hp, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)]
U: 10 [10/59, sickened, prone, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)]
M: 4 [33/34, fast healing 3 (5 rounds)]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Grey: Dying, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Actions?][/color


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu and Jarrith look at each other and realize they have to double their efforts if they want to bring this creature down.  This they both step inwards towards the thing, flanking it on either side.  (Khensu to H5: axe attack / Jarrith to F7: full attack with rapiers +1d6 Penetrating Strike || both receive +2 flanking bonus to hit)


----------



## James Heard

A gesture and a mumbled curse are all the warning Janis gives as a blast of flame reaches outward from her fingertips to lick at the wayward priest.

OOC: Casting _Scorching Ray_ at Junior. Ranged touch, no save, 4d6 [Fire], AP to hit


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _Scorching Ray_ at Junior. Ranged touch, no save, 4d6 [Fire], AP to hit



OOC: You get two of those at 7th, so I use the AP on the one that seems less likely to hit.


----------



## drothgery

Three arrows at our friend here. (Rapid shot, PBS, favored enemy(undead))


----------



## Stormwind

Having seen the havoc this foul creature has wrecked amongst her companions, Ashlyn moves up and prepares to smite it.

[Move to H7, or another square adjacent to creature if it moves (move or double move)]
[If she can do a standard action, then smite]
[Smite attack +14, damage 1d8+9+1d6]


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 9*

The zombies twitch under their bonds.

A gesture and a mumbled curse are all the warning Janis gives as a blast of flame reaches outward from her fingertips to lick at the wayward monster.  She curses loudly as both swing wide, harmlessly dissipating. [_Scorching ray_. Upon rereading, your targets were ambiguous (you state both the priest and the monster); I targeted both your rays at the monster. AC 6 + 3 AP = 9 misses, AC 9 misses]

The monster howls at the spells being flinged at him, and steps forward to crush the life out of the feral paladin. Khensu's armor is helpless to stop is powerful jaws, and the ruinous power of the beast staggers him. [Hits; 19 hp; Khensu dazed]

Knowing all of them, including his Flamic brother, are in danger, Jarrith rushes forward to strike at the beast. The blow strikes, but even with his training he cannot seem to hurt the deadened skin. [Move to flank; AC 21 hits; 3+2=5 hp before DR]

Having seen the havoc this foul creature has wrecked amongst her companions, Ashlyn moves up and prepares to smite it. [Double move]

Two arrows from Daellin's shots strike the beast, distracting it an causing significant damage. [AC 28, 19 hit, 14 miss; 24 hp before DR]

Urik quaffs his potion, his wounds closing even more. Unarmed save his shield, however, he cannot strike, and steps away in order to retrieve Danovich's fallen weapon. [11 hp healed]

More of Marot's argent flame strikes the monster, slowing it down some more. [AC 18 ranged touch into melee hits; 14 hp; barely severely wounded]

*Church Round 10*





S: 23 [destroyed]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt but paralyzed 4 rounds]
J: 16 [27/40, -700 XP, _mage armor_, sickened, fast healing 3 (4 rounds)]
D: 16 [unconcious, fast healing 3 (4 rounds)]
B: 14 [-99 (severely wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [31/55, fast healing 3 (4 rounds), dazed] 
J: 22 [31/31, 1 non-lethal, fast healing 3 (4 rounds)]
A: 11 [26/49, fast healing 3 (4 rounds)]
D: 10 [30/31 hp, fast healing 3 (4 rounds)]
U: 10 [24/59, sickened, prone, fast healing 3 (4 rounds)]
M: 4 [34/34, fast healing 3 (4 rounds)]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Grey: Dying, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Actions?]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Come on!  Come on!"  Jarrith attacks twice with his rapiers again.


----------



## James Heard

Janis throws a gob of acid at the priest, clearly either tired from the long fight, frustrated with her inability to hit anything, or bored with the prospect of merely dying in the middle of some mystery where the major players haven't even revealed themselves. Or all of those things, who can tell with the perky, always optimistic mage?


----------



## drothgery

Daellin shoots three arrows at the big guy again.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn smites the stiched together undead creature.

[Full attack vs 'B']
[Smite attack +15, damage 1d8+9+1d6; second attack +6, damage 1d8+3 (attacks include flanking bonus)]
[Note: the smite attack is treated as a good aligned weapon for bypassing DR]


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 10*

The zombies twitch under the influence of Janis' spell ineffectually.

Noting the man responsible for the death of her beloved Orwell is still twitching with life, Janis throws a gob of acid at the priest. Its strikes him in the head, and soon there is nothing recognizable left of the priest. [AC 10 ranged touch hits; 14 hp; dead]

Single mindedly, the monster tears another chunk of flesh from Khensu's shoulder, ignoring the armor as if it were paper. The paladin continues to reel. [20 hp]

"Come on!  Come on!"  Jarrith attacks twice with his rapiers again. One bites, but is not sufficient to damage the dead flesh. [AC 20 hits; negated by DR]

Channelling the power of the Sovereign of Honor, Ashlyn smites the stitched together undead creature. The holy power explodes at her sword cuts into the monstrosity's chest! However, her follow-through swing misses. [AC 32 smite hits; 14 hp; AC 10 misses; dazed creatures do not threaten so no flanking]

Daellin shoots three arrows at the big guy again. It bats at them as one would a fly, but is only partially successful as two more embed within the creature the creature. [AC 18 misses; AC 29, 20 hit; 20 hp before DR]

Though battered severely by the monster, Urik continues to fight. Liberating a morningstar from the melted remains of Danovich, the large man steps forward to attack. The blow is strong, but is absorbed by the dead flesh of the monstrosity. [Pick up morningstar; 5' step; AC 21 hits; DR negates]

Marot's silver bolts strike the beast once again in the shoulder. It hunches over slightly, now significantly slowed from its wounds. [AC 18 ranged touch hits; 9 hp; nearing destruction]

*Church Round 11*




S: 23 [destroyed]
B: 21 [Dead]
Z: 20 [F8: destroyed, I7: destroyed, L5: destroyed; others: unhurt but paralyzed 3 rounds]
J: 16 [30/40, -700 XP, _mage armor_, sickened, fast healing 3 (3 rounds)]
D: 16 [dead]
B: 14 [-142 (severely wounded)]
DL: 13 [destroyed]
K: 13 [14/55, fast healing 3 (3 rounds), dazed] 
J: 22 [34/31, fast healing 3 (3 rounds)]
A: 11 [29/49, fast healing 3 (3 rounds)]
D: 10 [31/31 hp, fast healing 3 (3 rounds)]
U: 10 [27/59, sickened, prone, fast healing 3 (3 rounds)]
M: 4 [34/34, fast healing 3 (3 rounds)]

Light: Shadow illumination (20% miss chance) outside of Khensu's _torch_.

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Stitched-together corpse, D: Daellin, D: Danovich, DL: Magic-infused undead, d: Edi, h: Horse, h: Valo, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, r: raven, S: Blackened skeleton, U: Sir Urik, Z: Plodding zombies
Conditions: Mist grants concealment to creatures 30' away. Cyan Border: mirror image, Dark green Border: Sickened, Grey: Dying, Light Green Border: Entangled, Olive: dazed, Orange Border: Inspired (+1 save vs fear, charm, compulsion; +1 to hit and damage), White: unconscious, Transparent: Dead, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Actions?]


----------



## DEFCON 1

With the monstrous creature surrounded on all sides, Jarrith presses his attacks with his rapiers... hoping that the flanking will make it easier to find purchase.  (full attacks +2 for _flanking_, +1d6 for _Penetrating Strike_)

**********

OOC:  If Janis drops the creature herself, Jarrith will spontaneously cast Cure Light on Khensu as needed.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Khensu is still dazed and @ 14 hp. He'll probably survive another blow, but he'd be unconscious.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn continues to focus her attacks on the stiched creature whilst keeping a cautious eye on her former companions.


[If the creature is still standing then smite it, otherwise reposition herself (5ft step to F7) and smite one of her former companions]
[Full attack vs 'B' or 'Z'; Use 2AP for another smite/day]
[Smite attack +13, damage 1d8+9+1d6; second attack +4, damage 1d8+3 (possible flanking bonus not included)]
[Note: the smite attack is treated as a good aligned weapon for bypassing DR]


----------



## drothgery

_Why won't this thing just die?_ Daellin thinks, firing another trio of arrows.

(If B is still moving, rapid shot; use an AP on a modified 16 - 18)


----------



## James Heard

More gobs of acid make their way from the frustrated wizard toward the undead.


----------



## stonegod

*Church Round 11*

Ignoring the held zombies, Janis hurls more acid in frustration at the corpse monstrosity. Fighting off her sickness momentarily, she manages to strike the creature, melting off a portion of its thigh. [AC 15 ranged touch into melee hits; 7 hp]

"Arrr-aaggh" the monster moans, biting the shifter paladin once again. It is not enough to fell the paladin, but with his life's blood pouring away, death is certainly near. [14 hp; Khensu dazed]

With the monstrous creature surrounded on all sides, Jarrith presses his attacks with his rapiers. Urik's distraction is just enough for Jarrith to strike a sensitive blow, and as black ichor drains from the wound, he knows he has finally harmed the thing. [AC 20 hits; 8+2=10 hp before DR; AC 9 misses]

Ashlyn continues to focus her attacks on the stitched creature whilst keeping a cautious eye on her former companions. The blue-white flash of Dol Arrah's might smites it once again, causing it to cry out in dumb pain. Its staggering, however, spoils Ashlyn's backhand swing. [AC 25 hits; 11+3=14 hp; AC 7 misses]

_Why won't this thing just die?_ Daellin thinks, firing another trio of arrows. Apparently Olladra heard his thought, and with his first arrow, the creature's stitching comes undone! With a final, pitiful "FA-THER!", it collapses in a heap of diseased organs, arrow-punctured flesh, and black-green bile. The stench is overpowering a moment, and everyone gags as their eyes water.

With the death of Danovich's monstrosity, an immediate change can be felt. The necromantic fever lifts from Janis and Urik, and Ashlyn's companions collapse lifelessly, simple corpses once more. As the group catches their breath, they are left to wonder if the changes have spread throughout the town. But one question still remained:

How did Danovich manage such corruption?

And Why?

*End of Combat*

Post-Combat Status:
J: 39/40, -700 XP
K: 9/55
J: 31/31
A: 38/49
D: 31/31
M: 34/34


----------



## James Heard

"Someone revive the priest, so I can kill him some more," Janis says without a hint of humor.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the stench from the wounds on the monstrosity permeate the basement, Sir Khensu drops to one knee in pain.  The several large gashes on his shoulder where he was bitten continue to bleed, and when he turns his head to look at the wounds he winces in pain.  "Brother... would you mind?"  The shifter takes the wand out and hands it to the Stalker, who uses it to heal the shifter one time.  (Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ from wand)  As the wounds begin to close slightly, Jarrith turns to the others in the basement.

"That... that was..." he shakes his head trying to grasp what exactly they have witnessed here today.  "That was unholy, is what that was."  He walks over to the festering pile of flesh, as well as the two now-unanimated corpses and looks down at the putricity.  A quick glance over at Danovich and he lets out a large breath.  He then glances straight up and thinks about the loss of life that occured upstairs and well... both humanoid and animal.  His face shows an obvious look of sadness.  "As much as I think we've done a good thing here today... the cost was..."  He shakes his head, unable to vocalize his thought.  They probably wouldn't suffice anyway.

Sir Khensu stands back up and takes the wand from Jarrith.  "Does anyone need some minor healing?  My Brother... I think it is obvious that Sir Urik should not wait for what you can do for him... especially now that we have lost... our new friend upstairs."  Jarrith glances at his Lumin Brother and nods once.  Both members of the Order of Illumination begin casting divine prayers to help the others and themselves.  (Khensu cast as many more _Cure Light Wounds_ on self as needed to go to full / Jarrith cast _Lesser Restoration_ on Sir Urik)

As the spells flow... Sir Khensu looks to both Janis and Sir Urik.  "My words may mean little, but I am very sorry for both your losses.  May whatever gods you pray to watch over them in their eternal sleep."


----------



## Stormwind

As the stitched monstrocity collapses and the group begin to pull themselves together, Ashlyn again focuses and healing energy sweeps through the entire group.
[Use another turn attempt for sacred healing (everyone healed 15 points over 5 rounds)]

Ashlyn then looks over her former companions and after ensuring that they are actually dead, she closes their eyes with a heavy sigh and speaks last rites over them. Once the dead have been attended to, she then looks over her companions again and if anyone still needs healing then she attends to it, by laying her hands upon them.
[Lay on hands for anyone who still needs healing (including Urik)]

Finally Ashlyn steps over to the monstrocity and examining it carefully she attempts to determine exactly what it was and she attempts to deduce what sort of power might have created/caused both the creature and the associated plague. She turns towards Marot and Janis, "Do either of you have any idea of what might have created this? I would guess it to have been well beyond the abilities of the priest, ... perhaps some artifact of sorts and definitely something of power."
[Knowledge (religion) +11]


----------



## stonegod

Urik kneels motionless next to the dissolving corpse of the former priest, a haggard look on his face. As Janis spills her invective, the man smiles a bit wryly, though tinged with sadness. "Speak not too loudly. Such curses have a way of being twisted here, in this place."

The holy warriors, Flamic and Sovereign, being their healing work. Most of the parties immediate wounds are healed, and the cloud from Urik's mind mostly clears with Jarrith's assistance. [Sacred healing 15 hp; 8 wand charges to heal Khensu; 23 hp lay on hands for Urik; lesser restoration for 4 pts]

Ashlyn's absolutions for her companions find that they have been stripped of their gear. From the brutal bite marks about their neck, the cause of their death is as obvious as the rotting pile of flesh in the center of the room.

The shock of today's events are too much for Ashlyn, and she cannot recall even the slightest bits of her training regarding what Danovich's abomination might be. [Kn: Religion 12 fails] Marot however, looks thoughtful as he hovers over the remains.

"The speakers in the Silver Keep speak of blasphemes against nature, stitched together from the bodies of ones near to the evil one's heart. But the creation of such is beyond the ken of most." He looks over at the now unrecognizable remains of Danovich. "He must of had some guide..."

[sblock=Current Status (Updated for healing)]J: 40/40, -700 XP
K: 54/55
J: 31/31
A: 49/49
D: 31/31
M: 34/34[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind

Having seen to her former companions and laid them out carefully, Ashlyn ponders over Marot's comments, "A guide ... perhaps some tome or grimore ..."

Ashlyn then begins to look around the room, attempting not only to find her former companions possessions but also trying to find any paperwork and notes of the late priest.
[Search +2 (She is only doing a general look around, not a proper search due to the shock of recent events)]


----------



## drothgery

Taking his cue from the paladin, Daellin looks around for anything that might give him -- or one of the others -- a clue as to how this was accomplished. (spot +13; search +10; spot to see if anything jumps out at him, and search to investigate further)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith sees Ashlyn and Daellin begin the searches of the basement, hoping for some clue.  He nods once, then turns and heads for the stairs.  "If we are going to look for answers... I will go upstairs to search.  I also want to make sure Bergeron's body is not taken.  He deserves his rest."

Jarrith walks up the flight of stairs, then moves over to the body of the halfling.  After a quick check to make sure that there are no signs of him possibly animating, Jarrith lifts and moves him to one of the pews, lying him down for now.

Soon, Sir Khensu joins Jarrith upstairs, having finished all healing and nothing left to do down below.  "What have you found, my Brother?" "Nothing thus far.  But I have not looked hard as of yet." "What shall we do with the body?" "I'm not sure.  I noticed a graveyard out back when I searched the perimeter... perhaps that is where he should be put to rest."  The shifter nods, then turns to walk towards the front door.  "Continue your search here... I will go out back to the graveyard to check the feasibility of that idea.  We should make sure that the bodies put to rest out there have remained interred and at rest."

(Jarrith searches the upstairs for anything of note / Sir Khensu examines the graveyard)


----------



## stonegod

Her companions temporarily set aside, Ashlyn and Daellin begin an examination of the basement. Its largest feature, aside from the partially collapsed ceiling, is the ruins of an alchemist's workbench in the northern corner. Vials, strange liquids, and dark stains from sources they seek not to know can all be found within, though broken glass and shattered wood makes recovery of anything of value difficult. No notes or any record are kept within, however. If Danovich did his experiments here, he did not record them here.

Daellin's sharp eyes pick up the slightest glimmer of a belt buckle in the light left from Khensu's lent torch from the far side of the room. On closer examination, Ashlyn confirms it is the belongings of her former companions. Much of it has been torn or otherwise destroyed; however, a sword and a few other sturdier belongings remain intact.

Meanwhile, Jarrith attends to the church proper. Bergeron remains undisturbed, his final look of fear etched forever on his small face. After setting the halfling on the pew, the Stalker examines the ground floor. The side rooms are bare, their furniture long since destroyed by the zombie plague. However, in the ruins of the altar that Janis' magics shattered he does turn up something interesting---a few meager belongings of the once holy priest of Barovia. Of particular interest is a black-bound and battered tome scattered amongst the rubble of the man's former life.

Khensu leaves his Brother to his search, exiting the front doors to move around to the graveyard in the back. As he does so, however, he is greeted by a peculiar site---the largest wolf he has ever seen, standing in the middle of the street before the church. As the paladin starts, the large wolf just looks at the shifter intently with pale, red eyes. Before the paladin can call out or otherwise respond, the creature bounds into the mists and quickly vanishes.

[I'll update the RG thread with the found items when I get access to my books.]


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn and Daellin recover a greatsword which Marot identifies as magical, some half-plate armor, and scrolls that are quickly identified. Marot's magical sight also identifies that the fallen priest's armor is magical---both shield and full plate.

As Jarrith gathers the remains from the altar, he finds a few healing potions and slightly warped clerical jewelry---a golden goblet and pair of silver bells. What is more telling is the fragment of leathery paper hanging out near the end of Danovich's journal. Though he cannot understand it, at a glance Jarrith knows is a thing of evil---depictions of unwholesome flesh crafting are clearly visible from where it was placed.

[RG thread loot posted]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu immediately steps back into the church and closes the door behind him.  At the sound of the slam, Jarrith looks up at the shifter.  "Something wrong?"  The Inquistor doesn't immediately answer... and instead he strides forward into the church, up the aisle, then stops at the edge of the hole in the floor.  Peering down into it, Khensu calls out.  "Daellin... question for you... what is the size of an average wolf?  Or perhaps a dire one?  And what color are usually their eyes?"

Jarrith's eyes widen a bit from Khensu's queries, and then wisely decides to let the ranger respond before he throws in his own comments and theories.  He drops his head back down to the journal he's laid out on the alter, and flips the journal's pages to find the last several posts.  The leathery paper with the incomprehensible has been put to the side and ignored for now... and the Shadowbane Stalker begins reading on what had occured to the errent priest in his final days.


----------



## drothgery

"I'm afraid I learned tracking on Karrn scouts, not creatures of the wild." Daellin says. 
(Daellin may be an elf ranger, but that doesn't mean he has any ranks in Knowledge (nature))


----------



## Stormwind

After gathering various gear from the fallen, Ashlyn carries it all upstairs and piles it by the main door. Then returning just inside main upper hall of the church, Ashlyn finds a place to sit for a moment and absorb the horrors of the last few minutes. She looks surprisingly tired and worn as she sits there with her eyes closed.

After sitting for a short while, she rises to her feet and walks over towards Urik, "I do not know how to reduce your loss, but perhaps I can take your mind off this unfortunate incident for a few moments. Back at the crossroads, you spoke of an order of which you were the last, an order against the darkness. If you do not mind then perhaps we could speak of this now whilst my companions here determine what they can of events past. I would still be interested in hearing more of an order that has produced such a man as you."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Daellin said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid I learned tracking on Karrn scouts, not creatures of the wild."



Sir Khensu sighs, and then turns to look back to the front of the church.  "Well... then we might be going into something a bit blind I'm afraid, folks.  I just saw a large wolf... well, a wolf at least the size of a small horse.  With burning red eyes.  I do not know if that is typical for this kind of area... or if perhaps we are dealing with one more infernal thing that this accursed land holds within."  He pulls out his axe and his whetstone, moves over to one of the pews and starts sharpening the axe.  He then says loud enough for all within the church to hear, "Prepare for another fight when we leave this building... for I have no idea whether that creature was alone nor if he saw me as a possible next meal."


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> "I would still be interested in hearing more of an order that has produced such a man as you."



Urik looks as haggard as Ashlyn feels, but smiles nevertheless. "Worry not for me and Hurrn. He... will return. But as for your question... yes, I can speak more of it. The Knights. As I have told you... we fight the ills of the land. Long before we became the land of Barov, before our liege lord committed the act that cursed our land, the Knights were here. They were the ones that drove away the blood-drinking orcs and goblins that once claimed this place, or so I was told. Luganda, the Dark Lady... she did all of this and was the first and greatest of us." The man chuckles a bit. "But, of course, I was told this by my mentor who probably had his own view of things. Who knows how much is true!"

He pauses a second, then resumes. "But one thing is certain. All Knights since Luganda's time have but one sacred ritual to truly prove themselves a Knight. They must keep vigil all night in her chapel. Once, this was but a simple matter. Now..." He trails off and looks north. "Since the curse, the castle is a dark place. Haunted by evils. No lord lives there now, only creatures of darkness." He looks at Ashlyn earnestly. "The vigil... it will not be an easy thing. It will try your might and and sanity." Then, just as suddenly, his characteristic grin returns. "But any who fight the darkness in the light starved land must be as mad as I, hah hah!"



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith drops his head back down to the journal he's laid out on the alter, and flips the journal's pages to find the last several posts.  The leathery paper with the incomprehensible has been put to the side and ignored for now... and the Shadowbane Stalker begins reading on what had occurred to the errant priest in his final days.



Flipping through the pages, most of what Jarrith catches is banal descriptions of Barovian life. The entries are few and far between, spanning months and years between entries in Danovich's cramped hand. A few interesting passages pop out:


> - A quite old entry: "The church records speak of the Master of the castle as keeping meticulous notes. His Tome might be the lynchpin for understanding the curse placed upon us, the one we fight every night in the darkness of our hearts. It may have once been in the castle, but not even Urik the Mad dares to tread there. I asked Madam Eva about it, but she mumbled something indecipherable. Why do seers always speak in riddles?"
> - An almost as old entry: "Ireena Kolyana is not the natural daughter of Kolyan Indirovich. Ireena will never know, but old Kolyan found her one day at the edge of the woods at the very foot of the Castle's crag. She was but a girl then with no memory of her past. Kolyan has adopted her as though she were his own and loves her deeply."
> - More recent, perhaps within the year: "Katrina apologized for her father's behavior, but Andrzej and his brood have always been secretive. She claimed that he is fearful of some mutilation of his stock, apparently the wolves have been acting up again. But the mutilations sound more of stories of witches I have caught wind of. But nothing substantial."



The second half of the book, however, seems more dense with notes. It starts about the time of Dorus' death, and it becomes quickly apparent that Danovich was slipping into madness given the meandering of his hands and words. Jarrith's head aches and he feels a little ill reading it as the poor handwriting and subject matter get to him.

[Does Jarrith want to read the rest of the book?]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith reads bits and pieces of the journal, he occasionally shouts statements to the others in the church in hopes of getting response or other ideas about what the stuff he's reading, means.

"Appears as though Danovich also believed that the Tome of Strahd might be the key to understanding this area's curse... which of course was reiterated by Madam Eva.  And he also thought we'd find it up in the castle... which Eva confirmed as being in it's library."

After a number of further minutes of reading, an unfamiliar name is introduced and he queries the group on it.

"Anyone know of an Ireena Kolyana or Kolyan Indirovich?  Apparently she's not this man's natural daughter, but that he found her at the base of the crags and adopted her.  I don't recognize the names, but the fact that this priest wrote about them means... something... I should think."

And finally, as Jarrith's page flipping moves deeper into the middle of the book, he comes upon some names that he does recognize... and as he speaks of his new knowledge, he catches the eye of Sir Khensu... as what is written might have something to do with what the Inquistor just happened upon outside.

"And it seems as though wolves have been acting up... possibily mutilating the animals owned by the man and his daughter we ran into outside of the town on the way to Madam Eva's.  Although Danovich says that he thought that witches were a more likely suspect."

As he continues reading, he finds the words delving further into incomprehensibility... and when a headache starts coming on... he decided to leave well enough alone.  He picks up the leathery parchment that had the instructions on how to make one of those monstrous creatures, places it into the journal on the page he stopped reading, and then closes the book.  He unslings his knapsack and packs the journal away.  Perhaps later on, after his headache goes away, he'll delve into the book further.

Sir Khensu thinks about what Jarrith said, and then offers up a suggestion of his own.

"By all regards... it seems that Madam Eva's first prediction has borne fruit... deal with the problems here at the church and it will lift much of the difficulties over the town."  He smiles slightly at the thought that they have accomplished something good in their time here.  "Our next duty is to journey up to the castle in the mountains and find the Tome of Strahd.  Not only is that the relic we were commisioned to find... but also if I remember what the gypsy said... the book would tell us the three places that we would need to cleanse to further bring this land further back into the light."

He glances over at the body of the halfling and his smile disappears.  "Might I suggest that we gather everything we can... and return to the barricade?  If nothing else, Bergeron should be laid to rest.  We might also rest ourselves for the evening and see if what we accomplished here has had any effect on the people in town.  We can then leave for the castle tomorrow morning at dawn.  I for one would not want to try and journey there now and possibly arrive after dark."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn listens carefully to Urik's words and a thoughtful expression crosses her face, "A vigil in Luganda's chapel, ... and is her chapel within the walls of the castle?"

Several things click together in her mind as Urik speaks of the castle, ... the nervous glances of the old farmer and his daughter towards the north, the perpetual state of fear and helplessness of the people in the village, and the fact that the countryside seems plagued by undead and perhaps by other things of darkness also. "It seems that this is a place forsaken, where those no longer living roam the lands largely unopposed. I would lend what aid is mine to offer to drive back the shadows for I will not suffer false life and I have seen far too much of it in this place. If you would allow me the honor I would learn more of your order and e'en venture my sanity in vigil at Luganda's chapel."


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Kolyan Indrovich was the Burgomaster of Barovia according to your letter and Ismark.

Urik nods at Ashlyn, a smile on his face. "Yes, we shall speak of it. But, as your hairy friend suggests, we best check on the others."

Worn from their recent encounters, the party forms around the doors of the church, expecting violence. Urik against one said, Khensu on the other and Daellin down the hall, Jarrith quickly opens the doors and ducks aside, prepared for anything. But there is nothing but mists and silence.

Cautiously, the group makes their way from the Church, gathering their mounts; Bergeron and Ashlyn's companions are placed carefully atop several of them. Marching back into town, the group keeps trying to feel a change in the air---the warmth of a sunbeam or the call of a bird. Anything to indicate their success. But---nothing. They may have had a victory, but the land was still as it was.

Soon, the group comes to the intersection where they fought the ghasts and zombies. Their remains lie still, untouched by carrion birds. But out of the mists emerge two figures, both immediatly recognizable. The first, carrying his ichor-stained weapon before him, is Ladreth, the orcish caravan mercenary. He bears more wounds from a recent scuffle. Behind him, somewhat surprisingly, is the fur-draped form of Ismark, the Burgomaster's son. He walks straight enough to indicate he has only barely touched his cups this morning.

Upon seeing each other, the two groups stop. Ismark's eyes narrow a moment, especially when seeing Sir Urik, and his voice has a tinge of suspicion on it. "I see you have... returned. And what have you found?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis snorts. 

"What does any visitor to this forsaken place find? If we are to speak of this, let us do it some other place. It is more unsafe here than other places where we can talk."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Khensu nods at Janis' brusk, but accurate retort.  "Miss Janis is correct.  We are still not entirely safe on the streets.  Let us continue back to the barricades and I will fill you in on some of the details on the way."

While the group continues moving, the shifter talks about the zombie and ghast attack, Danovich's descent into madness, the monster that he had created, the journal that Jarrith has in his posession, and that their next step to free this land of it's taint is to journey up to the castle in hopes of finding the Tome of Strahd.

At some point during the conversations on the way back to the barricades, Jarrith asks a question of Ismark. "The journal of Danovich talks about Ireena Kolyana... your sister I presume.  What has been her fate?  Does she still grace your life?"


----------



## stonegod

Ismark smirks sourly at Janis remark, though more at its truth than at its tone. He listens as the others walk back, making sure a ring of steel is about him at any time. He says nothing, absorbing the details, occasionally scowling upon hearing Danovich's betrayal of the town.

The group approaches the barricades just as Jarrith is asking his question. It is obvious that they were overrun while the group was gone, and many corpses---days old and minutes old---litter the ground. Amongst them can be seen the corpse of the other Deneith mercenary. Apparently, they were not as prepared as they thought. A few men and women are making their dazed way amongst the fallen---cleaning them up and attempting to identify them. It is an effort that has just begun. 

At Jarrith's question, Ismark pauses a moment. "Ah, Ireena. Stubborn fool, she was holed up in our manse with the body of my father. I hope it is still so." He looks at the group a moment and sighs. "It appears I owe you an apology, and thanks for Barovia as well. We must now try to rebuild and recover. But, I would ask a boon of you---please, let us make way to my father's manse. I must know how Ireena has faired."


----------



## Stormwind

As the party exits the church, Ashlyn ensures that the corpses of her onetime companions are strapped on the horses and that all the equipment that she piled by the church doors is loaded into Valo's saddlebags.

At the intersection, when they meet with Ismark and Ladreth, Ashlyn's eye's narrow slightly as she takes in the implications of the pairs presence outside of the barricades. Her shoulders seem to sag almost imperceptibly and she closes her eyes momentarily before iron resolve again reinforces her small form. Still cautious of what they might run into, Ashlyn remains alert to her surroundings and does not participate in the discussion until they arrive back at the barricades.

As Ismark makes his request, Ashlyn pauses and then responds "A moment while I see to the injured, and then I would be happy to accompany you ... as long as my companions are of like mind."

Once back at the barricades and seeing the injuries of those still living, Ashlyn drops to one knee and concentrates, her hand upon the symbol hanging from her neck, and once again those close to her can feel healing energies at work within their bodies. 

Then Ashlyn stands and begins to carefully place her onetime companion's corpses on the ground, after which she pauses a short moment in respect for the dead.

[Use another turn undead -> sacred healing (To heal Ladreth and any of the survivors who are injured for 15hp)]


----------



## James Heard

As they pass the ruined barricades, Janis waves her hand at the wreckage.

"Someone should describe to me what has happened here," she says. After a minute, her eyes narrow.

"We'll need to either find a proper grave site, or one of you," Janis dips her chin toward her companions, "should likely consecrate the resting place. And we should burn them in that case, because illnesses follows death like an odor."

"These people have been forged in adversity enough."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith and Sir Khensu both look at the disaster area that the barricades have become... and a low whistle of surprise escapes the stalker's mouth.  "By the Flame... this attack must have been sudden.  We've haven't been gone that long, have we?"  He tries to guesstimate how long it's been since they left, what with the fight in the street and the exploration and fight at the church.

Sir Khensu looks across at Ismark from his steed.  "How much of a hurry are you in, sir?  Obviously Lady Ashlyn and Miss Stormhand wish to help with the situation here... and if a burial or immolation is required, either myself or Jarrith should probably also stay to assist.  But I'm sure Daellin and the other of us could go with you now if you were in a hurry to see to your sister."


----------



## stonegod

Ismark looks over to the dead and living at the town well. "The... the dead pressed the attack suddenly. We could hear their numbers from inside the tavern." The man shudders a moment and looks like he needs a drink. "They seemed to have been whipped into a frenzy somehow. They overwhelmed that one," he indicates Tobias' corpse, "and had pushed the halforc to the door of the inn when they just all collapsed. Apparently, we have you to thank for that."

The man takes a breath and rubs his hand through his hair. "The burials... it will take time. The graveyard is open to us, but we will have to have someone look through the town for the rest. I doubt all of them are here." He sighs again. "Father would handle this much better. Damn him!"

After a moment of silence, he turns back again to Khensu, though still obviously wary about the shifter's looks.  "I would check on my sister now. If some of you wish to tend to the dead, please do so. But it has been too many days and I worry for her. She...", he looks northward a moment, "needs me to look after her."


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Sir Khensu looks across at Ismark from his steed.  "How much of a hurry are you in, sir?  Obviously Lady Ashlyn and Miss Stormhand wish to help with the situation here... and if a burial or immolation is required, either myself or Jarrith should probably also stay to assist.  But I'm sure Daellin and the other of us could go with you now if you were in a hurry to see to your sister."




The elf considers Khensu's suggestion, then nods.


----------



## James Heard

"You wish to press forward directly? I understand your concerns, but if there is trouble...there were complications," Janis' face turns dark remembering,"at the church as well. If something unpleasant has happened to your sister some of us will not be at our most able to respond. Perhaps, if you could explain why you're inclined to go see her so suddenly?"

"I understand the duties of family full well myself, but if the wolf we saw earlier is about...if there are more bands of the undead along the way? I'm afraid that urgency might simply rush you and your escort to their own graves. Worse, apparently our last departure from these townspeople somehow provoked an attack. With some preparation perhaps the townspeople will be again be in a defensible position, but right now it seems that the barricades are poorly spent."

"Decide, and on your head be it. Is your conscience upon your sister so rapid that we much make all speed and risk the rest of the town, or can we wait some hours until our display of force is more puissant?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Having read the journal of Danovich wherein it mentioned this girl as being "found" at the base of the mountainside... Jarrith thinks that he'd be very interested in speaking to her.  The Burgomaster was the starting point of this whole ordeal, and thus Ismark and Ireena are two offshoots that might help tie things together.

"I'll go.  Khensu can stay here and help out with the wounded and get the barricades back up... but I'll go with you, Ismark.  I'd be interested in speaking with her... plus finally see the Burgomaster that we kept hearing about.  I would pay my respects and bless him on his journey to Dolurrh."

He glances over at Janis and shrugs with his customary smirk.  "Look at it this way... if only Daeelin and myself go... the rest of you can still form up a squad of vengeance and fury to avenge our deaths if us two and Ismark get jumped."

As Sir Khensu opens his mouth to retort, Jarrith raises his hand to him.  "I'm kidding, Brother.  It's just a joke.  Bit of humor."

"Anyone else coming, or is it just Daeelin and myself?"


----------



## James Heard

"I'm not opposed to going, I simply want to make certain that it is the most efficient course of action and that our little jaunt to see to someone's sister doesn't condemn any more villagers to death," Janis says crossly.

"I thought holy men were supposed to care about such things?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "...our little jaunt to see to someone's sister doesn't condemn any more villagers to death.  I thought holy men were supposed to care about such things?"



Jarrith rolls his eyes and quips back to her.  "Well, if by some chance the barricade gets attacked again and the forty or fifty of you all still here are overrun because the..." he points and counts to Daellin, Ismark and himself "_three_ of us weren't here to protect you... then you have my sincerest apologies.  Although I'd be willing to bet that any attack that could wipe all of you out in one go _probably_ would not go any differently even with the three of us here.  But who knows?  Maybe Daellin, Ismark and I are just that good."  He looks to the elf and the burgomaster's son for confirmation of their skills.  "I guess that's possible, right guys?"

Jarrith takes a deep breath and lets it out, in an attempt to keep the snides remarks to their barest minimum.  "Look... if Ismark wants to wait, then fine.  But if he doesn't, and wants to go to his sister... I'm not about to let him go off by himself.  If Daellin wants to stay here to watch over the barricade... that's his call.  Two on the road is still safer than one.  We all have choices to make... none of them are ideal... but we'll do what we have to do to keep all of us as safe as we can.  Right?"

The Stalker looks to Ismark.  "So what do you say?  Can you wait a bit so we all can get the barricade functional again and the right people on post to protect everyone?  And if not... then so be it.  I'll go with you back to your home, along with possibly Daellin and or anyone else who wants to come.  What say you?"


----------



## James Heard

"I won't pretend to shed a tear for blood _you _shed from sheer foolishness, Jarrith, but don't you think it's rather disingenuous to pretend that you give a damn for these people by coloring our skills as insignificant? If "forty or fifty" of the townspeople were somehow adequate for their defensive needs, it would seem they wouldn't need us at all," she says, looking incredulously at Jarrith.

Janis shakes her head and sighs.

" Go on, you know you want to see the girl. Men _always _think with the blades of their swords."

"Leave it to me to think straight in the face of your headlong hurdle to meet women and face combat...I suppose if Selase were alive we could knit or something while you storm the castle as well? After all, if we're so singularly inadequate then surely you wouldn't need anyone's service but your great and mighty ego?"

Janis snorts and displays a rude gesture at the men.

"I'll be tending to the hurt and injured, and you wonder why I find your faith less than compelling. _I'm_ not even _pretending_ I'm a nice person... and I can seem to care more than the rest of you."

Janis stalks away, muttering dark thoughts about men, religion, and sexually unlikely episodes involving her companions.


----------



## stonegod

Ismark smirks at both Janis and Jarrith, rubbing his dry lips. "You both are daft." He points at the ruined barricades and the mob of dead and the much smaller group of living. "Forty? That number is mad. The people are hungry and would not be able to fight. That is what the barricades were for." He then looks at the retreating Janis. "And as for my concern of the people... if you have not noticed, I claim no right to rule these folks. In addition, it is not like I am holding them. Some have already left, seeking to find what family may still be above the ground. I am no different from they." The man's words are true---half a dozen villagers have furtively walked into the afternoon mists, though against the advice of haunted looking spouses or frightened children.

Ismark makes his way over to the well, stepping over former zombies as he does so. He splashes a bit of water over his face and takes a sip before spitting it out, cursing. Apparently he has reconsidered. "Feh. Parriwimple!" He calls out loudly. The dim witted man from last night appears from the small throng. "Get those Visanti bastards, if any remain, to help you put this up again. Best we not take any chances. I'm sure some of these heroes will help." It is unclear whether there was any disdain in that last bit.

"Irene is either dead or safe. Another hour will not likely change that. And if it does, so be it." He begins making his way back to Tavern. "Get me when it is done. I'm thirsty."


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn, already huddled with the throng while the others argue, releases her Sovereign-granted power. A warm suffuses her, and the townfolk near her perk up as the healing touches them. Minor scrapes and afflictions lift, though hunger and weariness still remain. Ladreth's wounds, however, have a marked diminishment. He nods his stoic thanks.

Sir Urik, silent as Ismark rants and Jarrith and Janis speak, looks over at Ashlyn and nods. It is obvious why he did not help her---the townfolk shy from him, giving him the same dark looks they give Sir Khensu. So instead, he sits at the edge of the square, waiting for the other's decisions. When Ismark order the barrier rebuilt, the large man shrugs, and make shis way over to Perriwinkle. The dumb brute says nothing, but silently allows Urik to help.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "...but don't you think it's rather disingenuous to pretend that you give a damn for these people by coloring our skills as insignificant?
> 
> ...After all, if we're so singularly inadequate then surely you wouldn't need anyone's service but your great and mighty ego?



"I take it you're not familiar with a little term called _"sarcasm"_, are you Miss Stormhand?  If you actually listened to what anyone besides yourself actually said... my words _implied_ that I thought you all WERE capable of controlling things here.  And that the loss of Ismark, Daellin and myself to the defense of this area would not be a problem for any of you.  But apparently that kind of critical analysis of the Common language is beyond you... as whenever anyone deigns to disagree with your own skewed ideas and assessments, they are automatically wrong and stupid."

Jarrith points to each person in turn.  "Yourself.  Sir Khensu.  Lady Ashlyn.  Marot.  Sir Urik.  Ladreth.  And even Daellin if he felt like staying, as I mentioned.  You ALL were staying here to help these people.  And yet you're mad because ONE PERSON, myself... or possibly two in Daellin... was not staying here, and instead running headlong _'to meet women and face combat'_.  What... are you _jealous_ that I'm running headlong to 'meet women and face combat'?  That you're being left behind?  That I'll be off on a _grand adventure_, while you're here _just_ playing nursemaid?  Hmm?  Oh... and by the way... that was sarcasm again if you didn't catch it."

"Really, Janis... WHY DO YOU CARE?  Hells, I even said that anyone who also wanted to come along certainly could.  Besides... you've already proven in the past how little you think of my skills and my beliefs... so _why does it matter to you_ that I wasn't going to be here?  Is it only because I DARED to disagree with you?  You declare that we should all stay here to help the people here and NONE of us should help Ismark on his journey... and we're all supposed to just fall in line?  Hmm?  That it?  The great and wonderful Janis Stormhand makes a pronouncement and we're all right there at her feet to say 'Yes, Lady Stormhand!  Whatever you want, Lady Stormhand!'"

Jarrith snorts in derision.  "Please.  I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  Get over yourself."  And before Sir Khensu is able to open his mouth, Jarrith immediately turns to his Lumin Brother and for the first time in anyone's memory actually barks in defiance at him.  "And don't YOU say anything either, Brother.  I may be many things and I'm certainly flawed like anyone else... but I'll BE DAMNED if I'll be chastised by _that woman_ because of who I decide to help.  The people of the village here?  Ismark and his sister?  Is one more deserving of my help?  No.  Neither is.  So don't you _dare_ start lecturing me because I refuse to kow-tow to her and what _SHE WANTS_."

Having gotten that out of his system... he hears and sees Ismark say that he'll wait the hour out anyway while the defenses are being rebuilt.  Jarrith just shrugs and then climbs down from the horse.  "Your call, Ismark."  For the next hour, Jarrith pitches in as best he can.


----------



## stonegod

Ismark disappears inside, saying nothing more. Perriwimple does not manage to wrestle up any of the Vistani---they apparently disappeared at their first opportunity. However, with the assistance of the remaining Thaliost Five, the work goes faster than it would have first appeared.

As Janis and Ashlyn look to the townsfolk that chose to remain, they find them hungry and tired. Sleep has been a rare commodity. There are a few husbands, wives, sons or daughters hovering over a dead love one, barely recognizable after the necromantic plague. But most remain huddled inside, waiting for someone to tell them it is truly safe.

Taking a break from the work, Sir Urik makes his way over to Ashlyn. The little boy she was tending looks frightened a moment before being snatched away by his mother. The large man sighs and smiles reufully a moment. He squats and says, "We have a moment now, apparently. Let me answer you questions." And as he helps Ashlyn deal with the dead, he tells her what he can about his order. [Stormwind: If you have any particular questions, let me know]

In the Tavern, Janis is not surprised to find Ismark back in his corner table, a fresh bottle his companion. As she moves around, she sees a few folk approach the Burgomaster's son, asking him if it is safe and could they go home. The man sourly responds to each inquiry, apparently giving the impression that it seems to be safe, but who knows? He would not stop them from going.

Janis is surprised by a tugging at her clothes. A older woman, bedraggled from her stay at the inn, looks at her with wild eyes. "They say you saved us. Is is safe? I must look for my daughter!"


----------



## James Heard

> Janis is surprised by a tugging at her clothes. A older woman, bedraggled from her stay at the inn, looks at her with wild eyes. "They say you saved us. Is is safe? I must look for my daughter!"



Janis arches an eyebrow.

"Whoever says that we have saved you is a fool. It is true, the madness of your village priest has been quenched in blood. This is not enough. Not yet," Janis says directly.

"Who is your daughter and where should we find her? If the menfolk who I ride with have finished whining about a woman talking sense, eventually we shall ride out to see to the Ismark's sister - Assuming he's in any condition to sit in a saddle."

"After that we go to the castle to see if we can't inquire about some relic indicated by the Vistani woman outside of town to reside there. Surely during one of those times we can make a trip to see to your daughter and if possible return her here."

Janis sighs and runs her long fingers through her hair tiredly.

"I make no promises. I try to not dwell on what might be, though its shadow chases me. The here and now, if not your daughter how may I be in aid of you?"

Janis pitches her voice to carry.

"That goes for all you. Whatever pall hangs over your village, it moved against you while we acted in the church. Speak now and come forward then, for your own safety if nothing else, if you have needs that we can act upon currently. I'm afraid that as we act further, Khyber itself might seem to share its pains with you as we lance the infection that has been laid upon you. If we're able though, I'd not trade a lingering death for a quick one. Help us help you, and if you're stubborn enough and lucky...if you are stubborn enough and lucky then perhaps you'll live. Fair enough?" Janis stares out across the crowd.

_They're all going to die,_ Janis thought, _and this place will kill us too._

Janis smiled, suddenly cheered.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith lifts the final log into place to complete his section of the barricade, he grunts once and jumps back down to the ground.  His breathing heavy, his muscles sore, he spends a few moments looking out beyond the new wall at the abandoned streets... wondering what else lay beyond then.

He turns his head and sees the elf Daellin standing nearby.  With Jarrith having sniped at his Lumin Brother and knowing they both need some time apart to let their emotions cool, the Stalker decides to speak with the man that says little and whom he knows little about.

"What a week, huh?"  Ithiken grins weakly at Daellin, trying to engage him.  "You know... you've never said your piece about what we're doing.  What do you think?  Once we find this Tome of Strahd we're looking for, are you sticking around?  I'm willing to bet that once the caravan arrives and we then hand off the tome to them, they'll head back out.  You going to go with them?  Or you going to stick around?"

He looks back out over the barricade, then glances over at Lady Ashlyn working her magic on the townsfolk.  "I'm pretty sure Sir Khensu and I will be staying here to finish this thing.  The darkness that has gripped this land is something that our Order fights eternally to stamp out, and now that we've aligned ourselves with Lady Ashlyn's group as well... it's almost certain.  We were hired to find this tome, but we've found an evil that runs deeper.  And that is right up our alley."

How about you?"


----------



## Stormwind

As Urik joins her Ashlyn again observes the reaction of the townsfolk towards Sir Urik. She listens carefully to that which he has to say, and nods thoughtfully. "I would learn more of she who founded your order, the dark lady herself and her exploits. You mentioned her sword and her symbol earlier, is anything known of them or of any other items that were once hers? Also, the Vigil, did I understand correctly that the dark lady's chapel lies within the castle? Is there aught that one must do in preparation for the Vigil, or is it indeed a simple test of dedication?"

Again Ashlyn listens carefully to Urik's responses, then she looks at him straight in the eyes and asks directly, "May I ask why the townsfolk react to you as they do? With Khensu, I can understand that their superstitions color their actions, but you?"

[stonegod: Mostly Ashlyn is curious about the sword, although any item that was carried or used by the Dark Lady is also of interest to her. Also, she wishes to know a little more of the history of the order and of the vigil itself and the Dark Lady's chapel]


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He looks back out over the barricade, then glances over at Lady Ashlyn working her magic on the townsfolk.  "I'm pretty sure Sir Khensu and I will be staying here to finish this thing.  The darkness that has gripped this land is something that our Order fights eternally to stamp out, and now that we've aligned ourselves with Lady Ashlyn's group as well... it's almost certain.  We were hired to find this tome, but we've found an evil that runs deeper.  And that is right up our alley."
> 
> How about you?"




"I imagine I'll be staying, unless I recieve word that the Prince needs me elsewhere. I don't _like_ to see what's going on here any more than you do." Daellin said.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Who is your daughter and where should we find her? If the menfolk who I ride with have finished whining about a woman talking sense, eventually we shall ride out to see to the Ismark's sister - Assuming he's in any condition to sit in a saddle."
> 
> That goes for all you. Whatever pall hangs over your village, it moved against you while we acted in the church. Speak now and come forward then, for your own safety if nothing else, if you have needs that we can act upon currently. ... Help us help you, and if you're stubborn enough and lucky...if you are stubborn enough and lucky then perhaps you'll live. Fair enough?" Janis stares out across the crowd.



The woman's eye boggle out as Janis begins her speech, and at the end of it, she is sobbing uncontrollably. "Gertrude! She is Gertrude! I just tried to keep her safe. Safe! You are right, the real world is too hard for her! And now she is gone!" The rest is an incomprehensible blather.

A small group of townsfolk approach, and one eventually manages to take the broken woman way. A saggy faced man looks the two a moment, then turns to Janis. "Mind not Mad Mary. Her girl be gone long before our recent nightmare. She still be broken by it. Has all sorts of dark stories about it." The last is delivered with a bit of apprehension, and his eyes shoot a furtive glance north as he says so. "But ills, Lady? Our land is a dark one. The spirits sleep restlessly in the woods, Tomasz and other's farms have been pestered by the wolves, and Jorbyn told me his wive's pox due to a witch's plague. But these are the way of Barovia, and the tales of my father's father would be no different. Can you truly expect to fight them?"


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> "I would learn more of she who founded your order, the dark lady herself and her exploits. You mentioned her sword and her symbol earlier, is anything known of them or of any other items that were once hers? Is there aught that one must do in preparation for the Vigil, or is it indeed a simple test of dedication?"



Urik tells Ashlyn what he can about what she wants, but is apparently his knowledge is scattered not due to damage of the mind but to the fractures of history. "I am the last, but they has been but one Knight of the Raven for generations, and our battles leave us sad little time to remember. Hard to write a scroll when death hunts you, eh?" 

Of the sword, he can tell her little more. According to his mentor, it was handed down to the head of the Knights for generations, until the coming of Barov. With the treachery of the dark prince, it was lost as with so may other things.

The great Symbol, however, he knows more of. "By trick or chicanery, that fool Burgomaster's family had it. Claimed it was the reason why the town had been lesser touched by our lands sunny disposition for so long. He could have been correct... relative peace was Kolyan's legacy. But it belongs to _my_ order and it should have been with _me_." The large man's eyes are fierce a moment. "It is an anathema to those that need final rest. It is said that Those that Overwatch sent a great raven to the Dark Lady, and in its claws was the symbol. To the one bonded to it, the power of light against darkness is theirs."

The old man pauses a moment, and looks at the shadowy form of the castle, visible above the mists. "The vigil is nothing more or less than I have said---a prayer against the darkness in the Dark Lady's chapel. It other times, a simple though solemn affair. Now... The curse walks strongest in the place where it was born, and creatures of dark power have been known to haunt the place. It is a place of madness where your senses cannot be trusted. Be wary. That is all I can say."



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> "May I ask why the townsfolk react to you as they do? With Khensu, I can understand that their superstitions color their actions, but you?"



Urik looks saddened a moment, and responds in a quiet voice. "You live in a house of paper, and at the door is the wolf that has eaten your father and your father's father. A madman says 'Come. Let us fight the wolf!' But to you, it is folly. You are safe in your house of thin wishes so long as the door is closed and your back to it. To answer the man is to admit the wolf is there, to acknowledge the peril you know you cannot face. So it is better to deny the wolf, and call he who seeks it mad."

[Fixed ashlyn's coloring. ]


----------



## stonegod

The work on the barrier takes most of an hour, a period of tiring work in the cold air. The mists lighten, but never lift, as midday passes.

The streets are quiet during this time, with no moans or other sickening noises to indicate unforeseen trouble. As the barrier nears, completion, a more hopeful sign emerges. First a solitary pair, but soon more cautious but alive townsfolk begin emerging from the streets, all very much alive. Some are recognized as coming from the Tavern earlier, and it appears their efforts has paid off.

As the crowd grows, it becomes clear to those that ask that all the survivors tell a similar story: Through provenance or luck, they survived by barricading their homes against the hungry dead. The attacks were sporadic, until about the time of the party's attack on the Church. It is then their former neighbors went into a wild frenzy that ended almost as soon as it begin. This only cements the connection between Danovich, his monstrosity, and the necromantic plague. The villagers have seen nor heard of nothing else on the streets---Khensu's phantom wolf has not been spotted.

The throng soon calls for attention, and Ismark is pressed unwillingly to address them. He mentions once again the "brave acts of these strangers" and the need to "restock and rebuild." He urges everyone to return home and welcome the rest of the day for "tomorrow we must face the world once again as it is." A few volunteers are taken to begin gathering the dead, to be taken here with the barricade, so the missing can be identified before the burials begin. Marot looks to the others and then volunteers to walk with the townspeople to assist them if need be. The halforc mercenary stays in the townsquare, silently keeping his vigil.

As the villagers begin to go to work, Ismark once again approaches Jarrith, Daellin, and Khensu. "Your witch is in the tavern still, speaking with those that will hear her. But for now, it is as safe to walk Barovia as it ever is. Let us see to my sister."


----------



## DEFCON 1

The Shadowbane Inquistor nods his head and turns to his shorter companion.  "As loathe as I am to have the two of you walk together... seeing as how you cannot find accord in anything nowadays... I feel it be right to see if Miss Janis wishes to accompany you to Ismark's home.  I of course will also ask Lady Ashlyn and Sir Urik as well."

Before Jarrith can say anything in response, the shifter turns to the burgomaster's son.  "I think it be best that I stay here, if Ashlyn decides to accompany you.  I will check on them all."

Sir Khensu goes to Lady Ashlyn, Sir Urik and Janis and asks them all the same thing.  "Master Ismark, Jarrith, and Daellin are heading to Ismark's home to check on his sister, in case you wished to accompany them on the journey.  If so, head to them now, as they are leaving in a few moments."

The Inquistor then returns to the barricades and takes up a position of defense.

**********

OOC:  I wrote this under the assumption that we're writing Khensu out of the story like you did with Marot.  But if Khensu's brawn and axe are still needed (if either Ashlyn or Urik are not going along), I can continue to NPC him for as long as we need.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> "But ills, Lady? Our land is a dark one. The spirits sleep restlessly in the woods, Tomasz and other's farms have been pestered by the wolves, and Jorbyn told me his wive's pox due to a witch's plague. But these are the way of Barovia, and the tales of my father's father would be no different. Can you truly expect to fight them?"



Janis nods.

"I can, and so can _you_."

Janis crooks a finger and jabs it at the man's chest.

"Gather the townsfolk with ills and bring them to me here. While you are doing that, someone shall tell me of these wild stories...wolves, Gertrude, spirits in the woods, Jorbyn plague...all of it and be smart of it. Your father's fathers might have told the same tale because they were the same problem, and what better way to lay the dead to final rest than to improve the lot of every mother's children?" 

Janis looks over her shoulder, scowling toward the barricades and hisses the rest out as a whisper.

The sooner the better. A winter is coming that shall sweep across The Dragon's back. You are a strong people, and I'll not have you rest in ashes like the rest for the ills that stain this Land."


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> The sooner the better. A winter is coming that shall sweep across The Dragon's back. You are a strong people, and I'll not have you rest in ashes like the rest for the ills that stain this Land."



[Diplomacy check: 22]

There are several nods from the folks gathered in the inn, and a low murmur of agreement. Janis' words were one these people could understand. Not platitudes of Light or redemption, but one of struggle. Perhaps they were not ready to take direct arms, but they would not, for now, do nothing.

Ashlyn's effort with the wounded trickling in pays some dividends, but broken bodies and fevers from poor sleep and lack of food she cannot really treat. She notices a few townsfolk from the Tavern begin walking about, coming to some of those she has already tended or those she has not yet gotten to. A tired matron comes to the Lady and looks at the teenager the Lightbringer is currently tending---a girl with a shattered arm. The matron looks at Ashlyn and simply states in the thick Barovian accent, "You done? The Pale Lady do want to tend our wounded."

Over the next hour, a slow trickle of wounded are paraded before Janis. All are uniformly exhausted or poorly nourished. They are the ones that (unbeknownst to her) Ashlyn as not been able to fully help---the sickened, the maimed. As examines their wounds, some villagers pass one some tales: [Gather Information with circumstance bonus: 16]
- "Mad Mary's daughter was trapped by her---she never even left her house for her nineteen years! I say she ran away last month, and good for her!"
- She here's many tales of the dead and missing, but one sticks out to her. "Stara Litmunova's dear husband is missing. He went to seek aide and never returned."
- "It was the Devil Strahd's work, I am sure, that turned Danovich mad! His curse is on everything!" All who hear the name make their 'v' shaped sign against the evil eye.
- "No, it must have been the well water! That is why they attacked us so! To return to their strength. The damned priest cursed it!"
She has only really begun her work, and there are more stories to tell, when the shifter paladin informs her that the barricade is finished and the others are ready to venture to see Ismark's sister. The question of whether she will join them is clear.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn tends to those that she may, first the living, and then as she converses with Urik, the dead over whom she speaks a few quiet final words over each of the bodies in turn as she lays them out, the recently and not so recently departed. "May the Host gather you into their embrace"
She does this entirely without ostentation or fanfair, simply performing the work quietly because it needs to be done.

As Sir Khensu relays his message, Ashlyn tilts her head to the side, ... considering, and then she nods, "Yes, I would have some words with Ismark, there is much to be done here."

She then turns to Urik, "Thank you, your words have made a great many things clear." Ashlyn then silently offers Urik a formal signal of repect, her head bowed and her clasped hand upon her chest.

A moment later she then speaks again "I would pursue this ... venture ... I do not know whether you wish to join us, although I for one would enjoy your company."

Ashlyn then makes her way over to where Ismark and her companions await and walks directly up to Ismark. Although her words are respectful, her tone is brusk and direct, and there is an unyielding iron in her as she speaks "My lord burgomaster, ...", as he begins to protest at the title, Ashlyn simply looks at him until he falls silent and then continues "My lord burgomaster, I will accompany you to ascertain the whereabouts and health of your sister, however there are a great many bodies to be laid to rest and upon our return I would speak with you and whosoever will be stepping into the shoes of your recently departed priest. There is much to do and it will require a sober head on the morrow."


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Over the next hour, a slow trickle of wounded are paraded before Janis. All are uniformly exhausted or poorly nourished. They are the ones that (unbeknownst to her) Ashlyn as not been able to fully help---the sickened, the maimed.



Janis culls the wounded that can be helped by her _Mass Lesser Vigor_ spell apart from the rest and casts it while she is listening to the villagers tales. 

(OOC: Right now that means she can do 3 targets, _fast healing 1_ for 16 rounds on those in the most peril.)

The sickened, Janis tries to classify into groups of "why are they sick?" and either treating them together or sending people to gather things to aid them ("This man is missing a leg. Don't waste me time, make him a crutch!", etc) If there's nothing to be done for someone, Janis tells everyone and moves on. No wasting time with those too weak to survive. For the malnourished Janis recommends that groups of men with torches and weapons that they can find move in force from building to building looking for foodstuffs that might have been abandoned, along with escorting people determined to venture out to seek out loved ones and the collection of the dead and notation of the err, not so dead. 

Janis even tries to take the time to tend to the sick puppy, not from any affection, but because inviting any more sickness to this place could be a pathway for a larger infection while the people are still weak.



> [Gather Information with circumstance bonus: 16]
> - "Mad Mary's daughter was trapped by her---she never even left her house for her nineteen years! I say she ran away last month, and good for her!"



Janis tries to get directions to Mad Mary's house. _Anyone that needed to be locked up for 19 years and who is loose is probably part of the problem._


> - She hears many tales of the dead and missing, but one sticks out to her. "Stara Litmunova's dear husband is missing. He went to seek aide and never returned."



Janis tells the people of everything she knows of Viktor Litmunova.


> - "It was the Devil Strahd's work, I am sure, that turned Danovich mad! His curse is on everything!" All who hear the name make their 'v' shaped sign against the evil eye.



_I wonder what this has to do with the Witches of Lysaga Hill?_

Janis dutifully makes a 'v' shaped sign herself, and sighs.

"Tell me more about the Devil Strahd. For what purpose would he turn Danovich and how?"


> - "No, it must have been the well water! That is why they attacked us so! To return to their strength. The damned priest cursed it!"



"Pull some water from the well and call one of the priests outside attention to it. If a curse truly resides in the water then _it_, at least, will presumably be a less agile foe to turn a blade into than some."



> She has only really begun her work, and there are more stories to tell, when the shifter paladin informs her that the barricade is finished and the others are ready to venture to see Ismark's sister. The question of whether she will join them is clear.




Janis sighs and shakes her head, obviously annoyed at being drawn away from the people. She restates some of the directions for care she has indicated for the sick and wounded, and berates anyone that she thinks might be too dull to follow her directions.

"I will go with you to see to Ismark's sister, but before we plan on any raids upon the castle our time here shall stretch longer than a few hours for you to swig some ale and nail some boards into barricades. There are more red daggers in the shadows to kiss these necks here than one."

Janis continues as she stands, gesturing with her thin hands as she walks to join the others.

"I am aware that the rest of you think that I'm less than sympathetic, or somehow fail to put the proper perspective on things. This is also the case in my views of the rest of you I'm afraid, and I've been assembling a list of needful information, actions, and duties we either need to perform to achieve our stated goals, to reasonably be expected to survive to leave this valley, and to perform some basic missions of charity for the people who live here.

One, the Witches of Lysaga Hill and the fate of Ireena Kolyana. While the note that drew us here has proven to be suspect, that doesn't mean that the issue doesn't warrant investigation. Urik calls them "a new blight", but that only impresses me that other forces are at work here and contrary to our purpose - which Jarrith said that the seeress witch confirmed with her telling.

Two, we still haven't found the Claw agents that stole the records from the caravan. If the Agents fled here then there is likely a Claw cell either operating from or moving into Barovia, and which records they stole and why is also of interest. All of this directly impacts our mission from Orchem. If a Claw cell is operating here then merely slaying one simple village priest will not ultimately be enough to lay the dead to rest, and merely achieving possession of the Tome will not preclude those agents from striking at it to gain its secrets. Unless those agents have since returned to the village, I believe that they are likely operating from somewhere along the road to the west and were indicated by the three bodies of the villagers we found as we left town. 

Three, brigands. There was mention of brigands on at least one occasion, though I know not of what wealth such would find here. The girl, Andrzej's daughter, mentioned "men who kept her and her father safe," - Bors, Piotr, and Tomasz. I cannot say for certain, perhaps it is truly Vistani doing, but it seems likelier to me that those three are the culprits since Daellin saw no further tracks once we reached the cemetery crossroads. If they are brigands, then they could either know of the Claw agents or be them. In any case, it still seems suspicious to me that any farm outside of town could survive on stubbornness and pure thoughts. They know something that we do not, and in this land such information may be critical to survival.

Four, the attacks. We slew the priest, but while we slew him the barricades were attacked. This suggests that he might have been a diversion. Again, what wealth might be found in the blood and deaths of these villagers is small - except for a necromancer. Perhaps a necromancer as such as who already possesses the Tome? This escalation though, is it a preparation for something? What ritual or dark purpose needs to slay an entire town? Or is there someone specific within the townspeople to slay, or some needful artifact that lies within the barricades? Who slew Doru? The Holy Symbol of Ravenkind, which Urik has claimed as a "toy of the burgomaster?"

Five, fanes and shadows. Jarrith apparently has decided that fanes are objects. They are not. Fanes are _sanctuaries_, holy or unholy _places_. Furthermore, the seeress also said that the shadow is the land and that the ir'Zaroviches rule the land _still_ - and have had no recent heirs. Given that we seek a Tome of darkest necromancy... this web is tangled, indeed. I believe, based upon what Jarrith has said, that we first need to collect all the _other_ objects with holy sites hidden within the keep and activate them. Then we need to collect the Tome and perform some ritual contained within which will summon the "shadow of the land" and slay it.

Six, finally...these people...these wounded. "Mad Mary's" daughter...it sounds like a story to frighten children but the believe it to be true. A woman who locked up her own daughter for nineteen years for some reason. In any place other than here I'd dismiss it, but here I think there may be reasons to lock up even children for the safety of others - and she's loose. I told them we would check the well water as well, for curses and disease. Orwell is dead and I shall require time to cast my Will upon the land for a suitable replacement. I will make a list of the needs of the people here, so that you priests can prepare yourself in magics aidful of them while I rest to perform my summons. I also think it would be best if you all spent some more time with them, not only in ingratiating yourselves in their good stead but also in case there exists agents of out enemies among them."

Janis rubs her eyes in fatigue.

" There is so much to do."

OOC: Score one for "Thai Food wakes me up at night recaps."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "Jarrith apparently has decided that fanes are objects. They are not. Fanes are _sanctuaries_, holy or unholy _places_. Furthermore, the seeress also said that the shadow is the land and that the ir'Zaroviches rule the land _still_ - and have had no recent heirs. Given that we seek a Tome of darkest necromancy... this web is tangled, indeed. I believe, based upon what Jarrith has said, that we first need to collect all the _other_ objects with holy sites hidden within the keep and activate them. Then we need to collect the Tome and perform some ritual contained within which will summon the "shadow of the land" and slay it."



Jarrith once again rolls his eyes as Janis throws another barb his way, and is always the case... he begins to throw a retort right back at her.  "Uh... no.  I haven't _decided_ anything of the sort.  I don't know where you get this stuff, Janis, but..."  He pauses in mid rant... and he takes a deep breath.  He slowly blows it out... deciding not to continue this back and forth this time.  "Nevermind.  It's not important.  What is important is the specifics Madam Eva told us in her tent."

He reaches into his pack and pulls out the parchment that he had written all of Madam Eva's pronouncements on.

"Madam Eva said that there are three fanes in Barovia... three unholy places... which _hide_ three holy objects.  I'm hoping... as I'm sure you all are too... that two of these holy objects are the same objects that Lady Ashlyn and Sir Urik are looking for, the blade of light and the raven's symbol.  If they are, then we are in luck as it cuts down on the number of objects we're looking for.

_Where_ these three fanes are, and _what_ these three holy objects are... is supposedly detailed in the Tome of Strahd, which apparently can be found in the castle's library.  So we first need to enter the castle and find the tome, then use it to find the three fanes and the objects found within.  Of the two objects we're looking for for Ashlyn and Urik, the lightblade is hidden in a wooded area guarded by a fey and needs to be brought to the tomb of the fallen prince back in the castle to re-empower it.  The symbol of the raven is hidden at the witch's hill, and must be awoken by bringing it to the castle's chapel.  If these objects and the objects in Strah'd tome are one and the same... then it's only the third holy object we need to discover, both in location and it's method of reawakening."

Sir Khensu nods at his brother's assessment, then quickly comments on the rest of Janis' thorought and well-spoken wrap-up.  "As far as the other points Miss Janis rightly mentions... the witches we hopefully will be dealing with when we search for Ashlyn's blade of light.  The brigands, Claw agents, and any further undead... these groups we might be coming upon as we set about on the tasks the tome will show us, and we can hopefully deal with them then.  The caravan should also be arriving shortly, and hopefully there still remains a few of the guards even after their unfortunate attack by the Emerald Claw.  Those guards will be able to assist things even further I should warrant."

The shifter nods to Janis.  "And as far as the good people of this village, Miss Janis is absolutely right that we should do what we can.  My brother, can you not pray over the well?  Has the Flame blessed you in that way today?"

Jarrith thinks about that, and nods once... the look on his face giving away the fact that he feels a bit foolish about not thinking of it himself.  He then wanders off towards the well to purify at least some amount of the water.

"Let us finish some of the small duties here in the village... Ireena, this "Mad Mary" and her daughter... then we can rest and prepare for our journey to the castle.  If luck be with us, the caravan should also arrive before we leave and we can restock ourselves and the villagers as well.  My thanks, Miss Janis."

**********

OOC:  Jarrith can only purify about 3 cubic feet of water (24 gallons).  So rather than trying to purify the entire well itself (which I'm sure is more than 24 gallons), he'll recommend that they draw water up in buckets and casks then purify as much as he can.


----------



## James Heard

"What I'm saying is that your interpretation that we should enter the castle first, to locate the fanes, is incorrect. Entering the keep first is ill-advised, because if any of the fanes are outside of the keep we can enter them as easily without access the fortified location and then _having to repeat the task_."

"We already know that this "hill of witches" plays a critical part in our task here. Our journey to the castle is premature when we can surely investigate the hill without backtracking or perhaps having to gain entry to a castle twice."

Janis looks sideways at the two priests.

"You know, you two didn't agree as much in the past. I sense a new closeness in you two. Have you been sharing a bedroll without the rest of us catching on lately? Not that it bothers me, but it would explain this sudden consensus of your opinions."

Janis shakes her head of the images her grandmother would no doubt scold her for holding on the tip of her tongue.

"In any case, immediately entering the castle still leaves brigands and Emerald Claw agents at our backside waiting to possible assault us as we leave that place possibly in a Daelkyr's rush to get out of there, weak and in possession of the Tome and whatever artifacts tangential to our mission."

Janis sighs.

"The neatest path to something is rarely a straight line. That's how I was _waiting for you_ in Rekkenmark." Janis cuts off words she might have said.

"You don't trust me. That's fine. I don't trust any of you much either. I even understand your faith in yourself, but unlike your faith, real life isn't a straightforward proposition of directing an arrow and casting it. Each wave builds upon the next, and the fool who charges uphill rarely gets to the top at the same time as the careful fool who picks his way across the stones with the grains of soil instead of throwing themselves against it. Even the mightiest of your temples in Thrane isn't assembled by placing the last stones at the top first.

_And besides, my way doesn't involve storming a castle immediately,_ Janis thought sourly.


----------



## James Heard

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The shifter nods to Janis.  "And as far as the good people of this village, Miss Janis is absolutely right that we should do what we can.  My brother, can you not pray over the well?  Has the Flame blessed you in that way today?"
> 
> Jarrith thinks about that, and nods once... the look on his face giving away the fact that he feels a bit foolish about not thinking of it himself.  He then wanders off towards the well to purify at least some amount of the water.
> 
> "Let us finish some of the small duties here in the village... Ireena, this "Mad Mary" and her daughter... then we can rest and prepare for our journey to the castle.  If luck be with us, the caravan should also arrive before we leave and we can restock ourselves and the villagers as well.  My thanks, Miss Janis."
> 
> **********
> 
> OOC:  Jarrith can only purify about 3 cubic feet of water (24 gallons).  So rather than trying to purify the entire well itself (which I'm sure is more than 24 gallons), he'll recommend that they draw water up in buckets and casks then purify as much as he can.



"That would seem to me to be a half-measure still. I was meaning that we'd assure the people of its purity by eliminating any possible "curse", fixing any pathogen that dwelt there, or finding any agent which would be causing such. Optionally, you help them dig a new well," Janis says serenely.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith comes back from purifying some of the water, and hears Janis' new explanations to what she means.


			
				Janis said:
			
		

> "Entering the keep first is ill-advised, because if any of the fanes are outside of the keep we can enter them as easily without access the fortified location and then having to repeat the task."



He asks his question straightforwardly.  "Except that we don't know what the three fanes are without the book.  And we also don't know what the three objects are without the book.  All we know are the two locations of the objects that Ashlyn and Urik are looking for... but we have no way of knowing if those two objects are the same two objects the tome says.  Granted, the possibility exists, and we'd be in a much better position if it were true... but if you're so afraid of repeating tasks... why would you want to go on that assumption?  Not to mention the fact that we don't know what the _third_ fane and holy object are, and thus we'll have to go get the tome anyway?  So going into the castle twice is going to happen regardless."  He shrugs his shoulders.  "But whatever... if you would rather go to the witch's hill to find Urik's raven symbol first... or even then go find Ashlyn's blade in the wooded glen... that's fine.  I won't argue with you about it."

When Janis makes the comment about Khensu and Jarrith sharing a bedroll, Sir Khensu becomes visibly bothered by the unprovoked insult, but Jarrith just guffahs and starts blowing kisses at him.  "I do not know why you insult me so, Miss Janis.  Have I done something to offend?  Other than being the brother of this man?" he points to Jarrith.  "I would hope you and I could remain on civil terms.  While I realize that you and my brother will eternally be at each other's throats... something which I just have to accept... I would hope that I would not be cut upon equal cloth."  He takes a deep breath and a look of sadness is upon him.  "And despite your belief otherwise, I do indeed trust you... both in your skills and in your desires to do what you feel is right."

Jarrith once more shrugs his shoulders.  "In any case... whatever we decide to do later on... first things first is checking on Ismark's sister.  We ready on that score?  Then let's mount up!"


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> She then turns to Urik, "Thank you, your words have made a great many things clear." Ashlyn then silently offers Urik a formal signal of repect, her head bowed and her clasped hand upon her chest.
> 
> A moment later she then speaks again "I would pursue this ... venture ... I do not know whether you wish to join us, although I for one would enjoy your company."



Urik nods, a returns a small bow to the Lady paladin. He accompanies her to were the others are gathered, pointedly ignoring Ismarks looks of disdain. "Good to hear! I have confidence those that overwatch will find you true."

Meanwhile, in the Tavern, Janis pursues her questions and tends the people in her own way.


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis tries to get directions to Mad Mary's house... "Tell me more about the Devil Strahd. For what purpose would he turn Danovich and how?"



Mary lives on the outskirts of town, in the north. As for the 'Devil Strahd', the mood turns immediately more subdued. Its takes some prompting to get even this response, in a hushed whisper: "He was the last lord of the Castle, my Lady, he who done those vile things to put the curse on this place. We pay for it still. Hearts touched by darkness here are filled with his curse, and those that fight it draw its gaze. He may be gone, but his ill will lingers."

Outside, the remnants of the Six, Ashlyn, and Urik gather. Ismark listens idly to their discussion, occasionally shaking his head and muttering softly at the groups madness: "His foolishness has infected you all," obviously meaning Urik. The knight ignores the burgomaster's son.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> If the Agents fled here then there is likely a Claw cell either operating from or moving into Barovia, and which records they stole and why is also of interest.



Urik frowns. "Strangers are a very rare sight in our warm lands. The mists of a way of keeping folk out... and in."



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> The girl, Andrzej's daughter, mentioned "men who kept her and her father safe," - Bors, Piotr, and Tomasz.



An odd look comes over Ismarks face a moment, then adds, "Ah... uh, those are just Andrzej's boys. Very large lads, and very protective of their family." The last is said as he rubs his check absently.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> We slew the priest, but while we slew him the barricades were attacked. This suggests that he might have been a diversion.



Urik cocks his head to the side. "Were not all the dead tied to that monster? The others died with it, so perhaps our attack drove the others mad?"



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> The Holy Symbol of Ravenkind, which Urik has claimed as a "toy of the burgomaster?"



Ismark gives Urik a scathing look, but restrains any comment. Instead, the son of the burgomaster states. "It was my father's by right, and it kept the town safe. It kept this town safe until it was taken." Ismark shoots another dark look at the knight. "_You_ would not have had anything to with that, would you?" Urik glowers but says nothing.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Mad Mary's" daughter...it sounds like a story to frighten children but the believe it to be true. A woman who locked up her own daughter for nineteen years for some reason.



Ismark sniffs. "Mary's mad, plain and simple. The land it what it is, and some cannot accept it. She broke, plain and simple. I may have never seen her girl, but I doubt she is the monstrosity."

The two say nothing at Jarrith's rebuttal, though Ismark religously crosses his chest with the 'v' sign everytime the name Strahd is spoken. A dark name indeed.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith once more shrugs his shoulders.  "In any case... whatever we decide to do later on... first things first is checking on Ismark's sister.  We ready on that score?  Then let's mount up!"



Ismark claps and barks, "Finally. You may all seek your deaths, but still you have done our town a great service, and will not nay-say your desires. But let us see to my sister!"

As Ismark gathers his coat about him to lead the way, Urik pulls Ashlyn aside a moment. "I will leave you in the incompetent hands of our burgomaster's seed. My battle is neverending, and I must call for another raven guardian. Fare well, and we shall meet again  if the land does not kill us both first! Hah, hah!" With that, the knight withdraws into the mists.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith once more shrugs his shoulders.  "In any case... whatever we decide to do later on... first things first is checking on Ismark's sister.  We ready on that score?  Then let's mount up!"




"I should think so." The elf says. "The Host only knows how we are going to convince these people to do more than cower in their homes if we cannot avoid arguing for more than five minutes."

_Sometimes I wish I could send the lot of them off to one of my old sergeants. Kellin would know exactly how to squash those three. But he was another one that Cyre should not have lost._ Daellin thinks.


----------



## stonegod

*The Remaining Thaliost Five and Ashlyn*

Having all finally agreed on something, Daellin, Jarrith, Janis, and Ashlyn mount up for the short ride to the Indrovich estate on the end of town. Ismark sourly agrees to ride behind the Stalker on Selase's old mount. The shifter paladin remains behind on the barricades while Marot has already left with one of the scouting parties trying to verify the security of the town.

The manorhouse lies on the south outskirts, and on the way, the story of the zombie incursion unfolds. Occasional animal and human corpses line the streets with boarded-up and broken-into houses looming out of the haze. A few people emerge from their houses as you pass, their haunted looks echoed in their voices as they question Ismark. He warily and repeatedly tells them the same thing---that the town is once again safe and all that wish to help rebuild should meet at the town square to assist.

Finally, the party reaches the estate. An aged, dilapidated mansion squats behind a rusting iron fence, but the gates have been twisted open---one lies torn from its hinges, while the other swings crazily in the light wind, screeching and clanging with mindless repetition. The house beyond is marked by claws, fires, and ominous stains, though every window is boarded, every door barricaded.

At the sight of the house, Ismark clumsily leaps from Jarrith's horse and rushes to the formerly fine front door. He bands repeatedly, calling, "Ireena! Ireena! By the Blood, answer me Ireena!" This continues for a few moments until Daellin notices a shadow briefly darken one of the few slits in the covered windows. A muffled voice from within calls, "Ismark! Wait, I will open the door!" The sound of wood scrapping on wood can then be heard, and after a minute, the door opens to reveal a haunted woman, Ireena.

It his hard to see any familial resemblance between the two siblings. Ismark is broad shouldered where Ireena is compact, his hair and beard light where hers is darker than night. Ireena is far fairer than her brother, though she seems pale, possibly from hunger and exhaustion. Her grey-green eyes examines the strangers a moment, but at Ismark words, she invites them in.

The well furnished mansion shows considerable wear, though fine icons or raven's clutching a red tear---perhaps a holy symbol---hung in each room draw attention from the soiled divans and ratty carpets. A man's body in relatively fine, formal robes lies in state in the front room.

Ismark makes brief introductions, describing four gathered as "those responsible for helping the town." She nods, and then quite bluntly adds, "I appreciate what you have done for the town, and it joys me to see Ismark safe. But, in these dark times, strangers are not always a gift. So, if you please, why are your here?"


----------



## stonegod

*Perriwimple*

Perriwimple liked to work with his hands. It got him away from the shop, where uncle Bildrath's eyes did not follow him, he sharp voice did not sting him. He did not understand what was going on, only that bad things had killed people, and the killed people became bad things. Bildrath did not tell him more, apparently did not feel that he had to. "Keep your nose down, stay in here, and smash anything that gets inside," where is uncle's words of advice. His uncle had even shown him where some 'supplies' were kept that he would use to keep the place safe. "But only in here. If I see you outside with these, you will receive a whipping so hard your true Blood will spill!" The weighted gloves felt nice, and the dark metal of the metal shirt gave the large brute a rush that he had rarely experienced.

There has been some angry words between Bildrath and the Burgomaster's son. Ismark wanted Perriwimple to help build some sort of wall in the square. Ismark apparently one out, and the wall was built. But the Burgomaster son was still angry because Perriwimple staid in the shop, but Uncle Bildrath would not budge.

Occasionally the bad things would break his wall, and he had to fix it. There was the shiny lady there then, but he did not look at her much, just scant glanced out of the corner of his eye. She was pretty, like Nana's stories of the Dark Lady, but she was light. She had few words for him though, keeping always a watching eye to the dark.

Then last night, there were newer people. A wolf man in armor scared him a little, and he saw a Pale Lady that reminded him of Nana's warnings of the witches in the woods. There were others too, but he kept his head down like Uncle Bildrath said, built what he must, and then went back into the shop. The Dark Light Lady was still there, but looked hurt and sad. This made Perriwimple sad too.

Today, the bad things were really bad, and a few got into the shop. Uncle Bildrath screamed the entire time, but Perriwimple smashed their heads in like he was told. The metal platting on the backs of the gloves worked well, and there was a secret rush he felt when the bad things fell down. It was almost like he was a hero of the land, like Nana said once roamed, before the curse. Uncle Bildrath saw something in his face afterwards, and gave him a chewing out. Perriwimple did not understand why.

Sulking afterwards, Perriwimple morosely helped rebuild the barrier as the Burgomaster son told him too. The wolf man and some of his friends helped, but Perriwimple tried not to speak to them. But the Dark Light Lady was also there, looking sadder but seeming to try to help. There was another man there too, a man with a raven on his shiny armor. Seeing that, Perriwimple almost gasped---it was like the shiny men Nana spoke of! Dark Light Lady was with the Shiny Raven Men! Perhaps Wolf Man and the others were too! They were heroes!

Perriwimple wanted to be a hero. He knew there were dark things here, felt them instinctually, but he wanted to do something. Wanted not to be hurt by Uncle Bildrath. To do the hurting against the bad things. But he'd have to escape. Somehow.

[Perriwimple has just finished the barricade. He has just noted that the others have left for the Indrovich manner]


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ismark makes brief introductions, describing four gathered as "those responsible for helping the town." She nods, and then quite bluntly adds, "I appreciate what you have done for the town, and it joys me to see Ismark safe. But, in these dark times, strangers are not always a gift. So, if you please, why are your here?"



Janis shrugs aloofly.

"Not to be rude about it, but given examples of this valley's charity I think it's stranger that you are all here than visitors from outside," Janis pauses, then her eyes narrow. "You've _met_ many strangers? I had thought that Barovia was more or less cut off from the outside world entirely, and with such a small town you all would have met each other more or less by default?" Janis leaned in, her nostrils flaring as if to catch the scent of this possible source of new information.


----------



## stonegod

*Tessa*

It was a nightmare.

Tessa did not sign up for this. When she had found the caravan hiring hands in Korth, she had no idea that she was signing up for this. She needed to keep on moving and to help others. To better understand herself and the dark things within her. She even eventually admitted there was a bit of a thrill of hiding herself amongst those that hated those marked like her the most---the true Dragonmarked.

Things has went swimmingly for several weeks. She was officially attached to the House Jorasco healers, but when Mateush Ochem discovered her keen mind, she ended up spending more time with the archivist's and historians, trying to put together the puzzle that was their destination. This suited her fine, as it gave her surreptitious access to the best minds that knew about her mark. She had to be careful in her questions, but she did can some tidbits of knowledge that hinted at more.

Other than her scholarly duties, Tessa kept to herself. She occasionally saw the six heroes that that caravan had hired as extra security, but never approached them. Bergeron, the over-talkative halfing she had gotten into some amusing debates with regarding the true nature of dragonmarks, said they had managed to save quite a few people at a lightning rail attack, but Tessa has not heard the story.

When they had finally found the road to Barovia, Tessa's heart had quickened. She was eager to see this strange land of the "Zarovich's" she had read about with Mateush. The Six had gone ahead, supposedly answering the call of some missive. The caravan, however, had to fall in slowly behind.

That was when things started to go wrong.

That first night out, Tessa has been assisting Mateush and another scholar with some notes found at a previous expedition when the call of "FIRE!" when throughout the camp. There was a bit of chaos, and she was distracted.

She didn't notice the skeletons before it was too late.

Thadeus' neck was torn out by the first, and only the provenance of Olladra---or the dark hand of Khyber---kept the other one from doing the same to her. She did not have time to think, only to act, and thus quickly found herself with a flaming brand in her hand, striking at the sudden foes.

The battle was pitched, and she was wounded, though not so much as Mateusz. As she heard footsteps coming her way, her sanity reasserted itself, and she hastily drew her weapon. But then some spell knocked her out.

When she came too, she was being tended by some halflings, apparently an hour or so after the incident. Mateusz was there too, more seriously wounded. The talk of the camp was the fire at the _sending stone_ wagon, but that was only a diversion. Many records from the Lakeside dig that held the reason for the expedition were stolen!

Tessa was told to rest, and she would have, but a raspy Mateusz kept her awake. Alone, he smile a wicked smile and said, "It is not often one marked with an aberrant mark walks among the Twelve."

Apparently, the archivist had seen something that tipped him off. Tessa's heart raced. It was not a capital offense in the Five Nations, but the Twelve would surely look down on her and seek some sort of repercussions. But the archivist just smiled his smile and said, "We will... work something out." 

It was going to be blackmail.

Mateusz 'suggested' Tessa should pursue the Emerald Claw culprits, perhaps assisting the Six that were already in Barovia. She was to make every effort. Otherwise... the rest was left unsaid.

Tessa's bedrest kept her from leaving with Bergeron and the two Deneith mercenaries that evening. She was better by dawn, and sullenly followed with the rest of the caravan into the mists.

They reached an abandoned gate at the outskirts of Barovia when things got worse. The gates were closed, and even far away they could hear the sounds of wolves and horses fighting. Nothing could be seen, however, due to a thick fog. It was when they entered the fog that all chaos broke loose. Screams, wails, and all sorts of horrid sounds surrounded them, disorienting Tessa. In the fog, she saw horrors she had only seen in nightmares.  She managed to keep her calm, but not so much of the caravan. At the same time, the sounds of wolves became stronger, and she barely fought two of the off.

A half an hour later, less than half of the caravan finally escaped to the other side of the caravan. Officially entered Barovia.

It took time to take stock of the situation. Many had died. Included was the d'Sivis scion, and any hope of outside communication. Many of the carts were smashed, their supplies spilled---it would take several journeys to recoup what could be salvaged. But Mateusz pressed on, forcing the remnant to pack what they could. The Expedition would not fail!

The worried survivors kept an eye out for the wolves they could still hear, but none emerged. At the town, they though they were safe---until they started seeing the corpses.

This place was a nightmare.

Finally, up ahead Tessa can hear the sounds of the living. She can see a barricade in the foggy-haze. Perhaps they will have answers.

[Tessa has just come upon the barricade. The others (save Perriwimple) have already left.]


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> A half an hour later, less than half of the caravan finally escaped to the other side of the caravan. Officially entered Barovia.
> 
> It took time to take stock of the situation. Many had died. Included was the d'Sivis scion, and any hope of outside communication. Many of the carts were smashed, their supplies spilled---it would take several journeys to recoup what could be salvaged. But Mateusz pressed on, forcing the remnant to pack what they could. The Expedition would not fail!
> 
> The worried survivors kept an eye out for the wolves they could still hear, but none emerged. At the town, they though they were safe---until they started seeing the corpses.
> 
> This place was a nightmare.
> 
> Finally, up ahead Tessa can hear the sounds of the living. She can see a barricade in the foggy-haze. Perhaps they will have answers.




It took quite a bit to disturb Tessa- when one's earliest memories of childhood involved a village obliterated by hobgoblin raiders, and one's adolescence included battlefield triage station duty as a novice priestess, one ended up hardened to many of the horrors of the world.  But this place was disturbing, deeply upsetting, even to someone as experienced as Tessa.  She moved forward towards the barricade cautiously, with an Everbright lantern in one hand and a loaded crossbow in the other.  Her eyes searched desperately through the darkness and shifting mist that lay over the town, indeed the entire region- the survivors of the caravan would not do well if things turned to pitched battle.  But if the barricades were intact, perhaps some of the local folk might still live, and Tessa and the others might find some shelter and safety.  Perhaps they might even find out what had happened to the others, the "heroes", Bergeron, and the mercenaries- while she was optimistic about their chances, Tessa had seen just too much over the last few days to simply assume those worthy folk had survived this disaster scene unscathed.

She moved forward another few steps, and raised her lantern high, trying to catch sight of what lay beyond the barricade.  After a few moments' hesitation she raised her voice and called out.  "Is there anyone back there?  We are travelers, a caravan in need of shelter."


----------



## Kafkonia

*Perriwimple*

"Nose down. Keep my nose down. Smash up anything that comes inside." Perriwimple was muttering to himself. "Why only inside? Bad things are outside too. Should smash them too." 

He was pacing in what passed for his room when he heard a voice calling out. More strangers! Maybe with the Dark Light Lady! Without thought he left the building and ventured outside, following the voice.

It was foggy. He didn't like the fog. Most people didn't like the fog, though. Especially these days. Whoever was out there was in the fog. That wasn't good.

"Hello?" he called. He pulled a barrel over and climbed onto it so he could see over the barricade. It _was_ more strangers! "Hello!" he said, waving to the lady he saw on the other side. She had a lantern and a crossbow. He wished he had those. It was dark, and with the bad things... "Do you need help?"


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn quietly looks Ireena over, assessing the young woman for a moment before answering her questions, "Hello Ireena, I am Ashlyn. I speak only for myself, but I came to Barovia in search of pieces of history. History, from what I have been able to ascertain, that predates the ills that seem to plague this place. I came with two companions, both better scholars than I, yet they fell and I must continue ..."

As her voice trails off Ashlyn sighs softly and then she looks Ireena directly in the eyes, "I give what assisstance I may whenever it is truly needed, and against the undead such assisstance it always necessary. I will not suffer false life and regardless of that which bought me here, it is that which has kept me. What of you, what do you do for this place, you who may call this place home?"

Ashlyn's tone is simple and direct, yet not demanding.

[Sense motive: 1d20+10; Diplomacy: 1d20+10]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Hello?" he called. He pulled a barrel over and climbed onto it so he could see over the barricade. It _was_ more strangers! "Hello!" he said, waving to the lady he saw on the other side. She had a lantern and a crossbow. He wished he had those. It was dark, and with the bad things... "Do you need help?"




Tessa could not contain a sigh of relief when the man appeared above the barricade- there had been a decent chance the "fortifications" had been overrun by wolves or worse.  While she knew enough to realize that a friendly voice and a living body did not certify safety, it was a good sign.  "We need shelter, more than anything.  We have traveled a long way to get here, and the journey has been a hard one."  She paused, and looked back into the fog towards the other straggling survivors.  Another question came to her mind then, and she turned back to the man peering over the barricade.  "Have there been other visitors here, other travelers?  Some of our group had gone ahead, and I hope that they managed to make it to a place of safety..."


----------



## stonegod

*Ashlyn, Daellin, Janis, and Jarrith*



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "You've _met_ many strangers? I had thought that Barovia was more or less cut off from the outside world entirely, and with such a small town you all would have met each other more or less by default?" Janis leaned in, her nostrils flaring as if to catch the scent of this possible source of new information.



Ireena looks cooly as Janis, perhaps formulating a reply, when Ashlyn cuts in smoothly.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn quietly looks Ireena over, assessing the young woman for a moment before answering her questions, "Hello Ireena, I am Ashlyn... What of you, what do you do for this place, you who may call this place home?"




Ireena looks over at the Lightbringer, and with a glance at Janis, speaks. "I am the Burgomaster's daughter, and as such, I am been present the few times we have had chance to entertain visitors to our land. They are... few and far between, not that it is important to the matters at hand." She throws another cool glance at Janis. "We appreciate your efforts, Lady Ashlyn, and of your companions. And I am glad you have kept my brother safe." She looks to her brother, her look of concern plain. "Ismark, have you done what you can for the people? We should let it be known that we can temporarily house those who are now homeless, and make sure someone is going door to door." 

Her brother looks uncomfortable at her 'suggestions,' and tries to play them off as unneeded, but she is insistent. She then turns to the party again as if forgeting something. "My apologies. It is ungrateful of me to welcome you to our home. If those fool coward servants had not fled, I am sure I would be able to offer you a feast, but as it is, I'm afraid we will have to save our food stores to distribute to those in need." Ismark lips tighten at the notion, but Ireena seems oblivious. "Please, sit, and I will get something to drink."

Ireena does not take no for an answer, and after all are resting, leaves through the large hall to a back room. As she does so, she kneels a moment at the body lying in state.

[sblock=Ashlyn, Jarrith][Sense Motive]

Ireena deflected Janis' question smoothly enough, but you feel that your companion's barb drew blood. It seems she is uncomfortable talking about the subject of visitors.[/sblock][sblock=Daellin][Knowledge Religion]

While the others were talking, you kept your eyes on the room. The various holy symbols bothered you for some reason, and you would not let it rest. The raven's were similar enough to the standard on Urik's shield, but the drop of blood... then, it came to you. The statements about 'True Blood' and the drop in the holy symbol... these were not Sovereign tenents, not any you had ever heard of. But that Blood of Vol cult that used to openly have its grip on Karrnath sounds too similar...[/sblock][sblock=Janis][Sense Motive]

Ireena was obviously off put by your question, apparently thinking her 'status' as local lord's daughter meant that such blunt speech was not be used with her... a bit hypocritical considering her previous tone.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

*Perriwimple and Tessa*

[As a note, its afternoon, so it is not dark. The mists mark it difficult to see detail beyond 60 feet, but night lights are not needed yet.



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "Have there been other visitors here, other travelers?  Some of our group had gone ahead, and I hope that they managed to make it to a place of safety..."



Perriwimple is about to respond when a familiar face looks over the barricade---it is the Shifter Templar, Sir Khensu Feral. He looks a bit tired, but pleased to see you all. Soon, Tessa, Mateush, Khensu and a few others are gathered in the town square. Perriwimple looks on from the sidelines.

Khensu quickly explains the troubles of the past two days---the necromantic plague, the strangeness of the town, the touched soothsayer, and the costly battle at the Church. There is sadness in his eyes as he sees the few remaining and mournful Jorasco healers take their kin away.

"We have done what we can. My Brother, the others, and our new companion Lady Ashlyn are seeing to the Burgomaster's daughter while Marot patrols the streets and I keep the square." His looks turn grave as he looks to the remnant of the expedition. "And you? You seemed to have suffered as well."

Mateush succinctly and with little emotion describes the Emerald Claw attack, the madness and fear at the gates, and the wolves that followed. The archivist is obviously a man of books and not of people, and Tessa wonders if he even feels their loss. The paladin, however, seems even graver after the archivist's words.

Perriwimple listens to the word of the Wolf Man and the new strangers. He almost gasped when he heard they had been to see the Madam! She knew everything. Everyone knew it. He did not fully understand the part about the church, and was confused about kind Father Danovich being a bad man, and thus almost missed the other man's talk about the wolves and the gate. Perriwimple nodded sagely. Just as Nana said, no one could leave Barovia---the curse kept people in. They would take the curse with them, she said, so they could not leave. The wolves also hunted those that tried. These new people did not know, but they knew now.

After Mateush finished, Khensu spoke up. "Someone should let the others know the caravan has arrived." The archivist grinned---a small, tight affair reminiscent of skull---and added, "Of course. Tessa should go. She's familiar with the happenings, aren't you?"


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ireena looks over at the Lightbringer, and with a glance at Janis, speaks. "I am the Burgomaster's daughter, and as such, I am been present the few times we have had chance to entertain visitors to our land. They are... few and far between, not that it is important to the matters at hand." She throws another cool glance at Janis. "We appreciate your efforts, Lady Ashlyn, and of your companions. And I am glad you have kept my brother safe." She looks to her brother, her look of concern plain. "Ismark, have you done what you can for the people? We should let it be known that we can temporarily house those who are now homeless, and make sure someone is going door to door."
> 
> Her brother looks uncomfortable at her 'suggestions,' and tries to play them off as unneeded, but she is insistent. She then turns to the party again as if forgetting something. "My apologies. It is ungrateful of me to welcome you to our home. If those fool coward servants had not fled, I am sure I would be able to offer you a feast, but as it is, I'm afraid we will have to save our food stores to distribute to those in need." Ismark lips tighten at the notion, but Ireena seems oblivious. "Please, sit, and I will get something to drink."
> 
> Ireena does not take no for an answer, and after all are resting, leaves through the large hall to a back room. As she does so, she kneels a moment at the body lying in state.



Janis meets Ireena's gaze evenly and without discomfort. The gentry of this land might be powerful in their own place, but a misstep in their presence would hardly invite the sort caution the wise took while dealing with any of the noble houses of Khorvaire or the heirs of the Houses.

After being properly seated, Janis got back up and looked over the trappings of the house unimpressed, waving away Ireena's proclamations of aid for the villagers.

" The villagers are fine. We've attended them and they're well on their way to recovering once they've had some fat and salt to suit their vinegar. They only needed a little bit of reminding."

Janis picks up some random item and considers it profoundly, as if attempting to pierce its true meaning and place within the home.

" You've had visitors. The people of the village seem to be singularly uninformed of even the rudiments of the news of the outside world," she says. " Visitors from outside stay here then, and not at the Inn normally?" Whatever the reply, Janis appears to ignore it - still engrossed in the trappings of the manor.

When Ireena opens the door indicating the body, Janis follows Ireena at a polite, social distance like a pale, thin shadow closing in upon her shoulder.

" May we examine him? There is a sickness that infects the dead and spreads itself to the living in the town. It should not be here, but..." Janis continues. "The priest's son, he was twisted in death. I've recommended that the dead in town be burned or else allowed my companions blessing over the bodies." Janis moves to examine the body unless Ireena stops her.

" It must have been a terrible bother not having servants to cook for you during such a pressing time. How did you survive here alone? Have there been any other visitors recently?" The questions are deliberately paced and without inflection, as if Janis were for all the world conversing about the weather or a cobble turned out on the road.

Janis smiles.

" What can you tell us about the castle?" The smile that settles onto her pale face is not entirely wholesome. Out of respect, the predatory teeth hide behind her thin lips but a spark of cyan-white something dances in her eyes for a moment regardless. 

Ireena might be the burgomaster's daughter but Janis ir'Sandel, by Blood, Flame, & Winter, was a noble scion of _Cyre_.

Her moment of triumph is broken by the mixed message within the thought. For a moment her smile flickers into a frown, and then is replaced by a much more honest expression of happiness.

OOC: I'm going for Woody Allen movie dialog, not Spike Lee. If the cattiness progresses to the finger-snapping, head-bobbing, and hair-pulling stage I think Janis will try to stop it just on general principles of manners. She skirts dangerously close to propriety, but she's not really intending to have to murder the poor girl by offending her into a rage or something.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Ireena, Janis, and Ashlyn converse with each other... Jarrith wanders about the home looking at the various memorabilia and items of interest with regards to the lands they are in.  He glances back at Ismark and asks him frankly "Ismark, by any chance would you have detailed maps of this area?  Lady Ashlyn drew us out a quick map, but it did not have may details.  I'm thinking specifically of Lysaga Hill, plus a wooded glen that supposedly has some fey inhabitants."  As he quickly realizes that there is one if not a few more areas of special import that they'll need to find, he adds "And any other areas of special interest.  We will be travelling to some, if not all of them."

The conversations and questions between the three women continue, and Jarrith listens with half an ear... only perking up when items of specific intent are mentioned.  He notices the chilly reception Janis' questions invoked in the girl, and he can't help but smile inwardly to himself about it.  But until the three of them get the pleasantries and the inital inquiries out of them way, he holds off asking the pointed questions he has... since it's quite possible the girl will not be taking kindly to them.  Better to wait until all other conversations have dried up before taking a step out onto the precarious precipice of good manners and tact.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> [sblock=Daellin][Knowledge Religion]
> 
> While the others were talking, you kept your eyes on the room. The various holy symbols bothered you for some reason, and you would not let it rest. The raven's were similar enough to the standard on Urik's shield, but the drop of blood... then, it came to you. The statements about 'True Blood' and the drop in the holy symbol... these were not Sovereign tenents, not any you had ever heard of. But that Blood of Vol cult that used to openly have its grip on Karrnath sounds too similar...[/sblock]




Daellin seems shows a flash of shock when looking around the room, but quickly regains composure.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> After Mateush finished, Khensu spoke up. "Someone should let the others know the caravan has arrived." The archivist grinned---a small, tight affair reminiscent of skull---and added, "Of course. Tessa should go. She's familiar with the happenings, aren't you?"




With the mystical light of her lantern now stowed away, Tessa seemed somehow shrunken, a small and quiet shadow of a woman, in her drab dark clothes- her gaze darted this way and that, examining the situation in town with the practiced eye of a dedicated survivor.  Her determined attempts at a smile withered as she watched the other healers tend to their fallen brother- while she had Bergeron had many differences, his songs had brightened the early parts of the caravan's journey.  More importantly, she knew that the loss of his impressive healing gifts weakened their already tenous position here- every bit of power counted.

While she spoke but little, she was still listening as Sir Khensu related their troubles here, and as Mateush tells his own tale.  Even before the archivist offered her as a messenger, she had already shouldered her voluminous satchel and picked up her crossbow.  "Of course I'll go.  We need to tell them what we encountered, and perhaps I may be able to lend assistance if the situation they have found is perilous.  Now where is it that they have gone to, and is there someone who can provide directions or act as a guide?"  The faded smile had returned to her face, and she seemed almost eager to be on her way- or perhaps simply eager to be away from Mateush's cold smile...


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> " The villagers are fine. We've attended them and they're well on their way to recovering once they've had some fat and salt to suit their vinegar. They only needed a little bit of reminding."



Ireena nods as she is setting a small serving of a red liquid---wine---before the group. "Barovians do preserve in despair, but there is no reason to hoard what we have when others suffer, regardless of my brother's appetite." Ismark scowls, though Ireena's smile indicates the statement was partially in jest.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " You've had visitors. The people of the village seem to be singularly uninformed of even the rudiments of the news of the outside world,"  Whatever the reply, Janis appears to ignore it - still engrossed in the trappings of the manor.



Ireena tightens her lips again at the request about visitors. "In my father's time and his fathers, visitors were unheard of. In the last year or two... less than a handful. All seemed lost, and the visanti brought them here. They are the only ones who can freely move about. The curse.... it does not touch them."



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " May we examine him? There is a sickness that infects the dead and spreads itself to the living in the town. It should not be here, but..." Janis continues. "The priest's son, he was twisted in death. I've recommended that the dead in town be burned or else allowed my companions blessing over the bodies." Janis moves to examine the body unless Ireena stops her.



 Ashlyn seconds the request, and after a moment, Ireena nods reluctantly, biting her lip. "He fell ill suddenly, a few days before the dead arose. We have not been able to inter the body as of yet. We shall do so when the town is seen to." The woman is still obviously upset about the death.

[sblock=Ashlyn][Sense Motive] 

Ireena is trying to hide something about her father's death.[/sblock]
[Heal Check]

An examination of the Burgomaster's body does not turn up anything obvious such as open wounds. It would be inappropriate to search fully under the clothes, however, with Ireena present. Both Ashlyn and Janis note a paleness about the eyes and mouth that would indicate a possible disease, though Ashlyn thinks poison is possible culprit as well. The signs to not point to that necromantic infection, assuming it was a disease.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " It must have been a terrible bother not having servants to cook for you during such a pressing time. How did you survive here alone? Have there been any other visitors recently?" The questions are deliberately paced and without inflection, as if Janis were for all the world conversing about the weather or a cobble turned out on the road.



Ireena deflects the question, simply stating that she made do what was in the larder. "We make do when the wolves are at the door, as all Barovians do."



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " What can you tell us about the castle?" The smile that settles onto her pale face is not entirely wholesome.



"I-I have never been there. It has been abandoned by all that is good for time beyond counting, the heart of the blackness in our land. None sane venture there. Avoid it at all cost." She is obviously uncomfortable talking about it.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He glances back at Ismark and asks him frankly "Ismark, by any chance would you have detailed maps of this area?  Lady Ashlyn drew us out a quick map, but it did not have may details.  I'm thinking specifically of Lysaga Hill, plus a wooded glen that supposedly has some fey inhabitants."  As he quickly realizes that there is one if not a few more areas of special import that they'll need to find, he adds "And any other areas of special interest.  We will be traveling to some, if not all of them."



The Burgomaster's son grunts noncommittally. "My father had a map from a the early days of Barovia, before the convent that no longer stand was on that cursed place. But glens? The forest is a danger to walk alone or with company---the wolves love travelers, but not in a way they would like."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Really?  Hmm.  Indeed.  Well, I would very much like to take a look at your father's map if you don't mind."   Once Jarrith is presented or brought to the map, he takes out the crude map that Ashlyn made and compares the two.  He then spends several minutes drawing a copy of the Burogmaster's map on more of his paperwork (assuming Ismark doesn't let him take the map with him).

While the conversation continues with the women, Jarrith pulls out the priest's journal and reviews the section where he spoke on how the Burogmaster found Ireena at the base of the mountainside.  He also does a quick review on pages before and after to see if it says anything else about the girl.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ireena nods as she is setting a small serving of a red liquid---wine---before the group. "Barovians do preserve in despair, but there is no reason to hoard what we have when others suffer, regardless of my brother's appetite." Ismark scowls, though Ireena's smile indicates the statement was partially in jest.




Janis takes the wine and as she moves about, nonchalantly sets it in front of Ismark while she listens to Ireena talk.

' Perhaps, but sometimes the true test of character is not in what you have or do, but in what you don't have and refuse to." 

Janis tightens her lips in an indulgent smile at Ismark. 

" Here, it is whispered on certain tomb walls that it contains courage." 



> Ireena tightens her lips again at the request about visitors. "In my father's time and his fathers, visitors were unheard of. In the last year or two... less than a handful. All seemed lost, and the visanti brought them here. They are the only ones who can freely move about. The curse.... it does not touch them."



" So, where are these other visitors now? Perhaps it would be possible to meet them?" 

Janis cocks her head.

"Why doesn't the curse touch the Visanti?"



> An examination of the Burgomaster's body does not turn up anything obvious such as open wounds. It would be inappropriate to search fully under the clothes, however, with Ireena present. Both Ashlyn and Janis note a paleness about the eyes and mouth that would indicate a possible disease, though Ashlyn thinks poison is possible culprit as well. The signs to not point to that necromantic infection, assuming it was a disease.




" Puzzling. If possible I'd like to examine him further, and in a manner that might be a bit upsetting to observe. See this paleness? That might indicate disease, but given all other coincidences I think that unlikely or at least suspicious. It's not the same disease as in town, in any case."

" Did your father meet with Father Danovitch much recently?"



> "We make do when the wolves are at the door, as all Barovians do."




Janis keeps her back to Ireena as she replies, and despite the sudden urge to turn, remains still.

" Curious. There were wolves at Father Danovitch's door as well, as we left. Did these have anything to say?"

She cocked her chin over her shoulder to look at Ireena and shrugs before turning away again.

" Perhaps the wolves that come to the door do so because they disguise men within them," Janis muses.

" Men's hearts are darker and more dangerous than tooth and claw, in any case."



> "I-I have never been there. It has been abandoned by all that is good for time beyond counting, the heart of the blackness in our land. None sane venture there. Avoid it at all cost." She is obviously uncomfortable talking about it.




" The heart you say? Good. If it is the heart we shall kill it."

_The blackness that lies upon your land breeds only death and weakness, instead of tempering your people properly. Perhaps, after we have stabbed the heart, I shall consume it and steal its power._


----------



## Kafkonia

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> While she spoke but little, she was still listening as Sir Khensu related their troubles here, and as Mateush tells his own tale.  Even before the archivist offered her as a messenger, she had already shouldered her voluminous satchel and picked up her crossbow.  "Of course I'll go.  We need to tell them what we encountered, and perhaps I may be able to lend assistance if the situation they have found is perilous.  Now where is it that they have gone to, and is there someone who can provide directions or act as a guide?"  The faded smile had returned to her face, and she seemed almost eager to be on her way- or perhaps simply eager to be away from Mateush's cold smile...




Perriwimple was fidgeting. The lady needed help; she was a stranger, she wouldn't know her way around, it could be dangerous alone -- although she did have a crossbow. Maybe she was another person like in Grandma Margaret's stories? But she was only one. If his uncle found him gone... the 'venturers in the stories didn't have uncles to worry about.

His hand was in the air before he realized what he was doing. "I can go," he said. "I don't know where the other strangers are. But I can help. I like to help."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Perriwimple was fidgeting. The lady needed help; she was a stranger, she wouldn't know her way around, it could be dangerous alone -- although she did have a crossbow. Maybe she was another person like in Grandma Margaret's stories? But she was only one. If his uncle found him gone... the 'venturers in the stories didn't have uncles to worry about.
> 
> His hand was in the air before he realized what he was doing. "I can go," he said. "I don't know where the other strangers are. But I can help. I like to help."




Tessa looked over at the man who had spoken- he was big, almost imposing, but seemed somewhat out of place here.  Not softer, really, just odd.  Still, he looked like he could shift the barricade by himself- just the sort of guide for this kind of environment.  "My thanks, and the blessings of the Host upon you," she said quietly before returning her attention to Sir Khensu.  "So, then, where is it that our friends have gone to, that I may bring these further tales of woe to them?"  While she was focused mostly on the shifter, her gaze swept across the others assembled.  Surely someone must know the destination well enough to let this hulking local know where they were headed to...


----------



## stonegod

*Tessa and Perriwimple*

Khensu looked surprised at Perriwimple's sudden desire to assist Tessa, but said nothing of it, instead addressing Tessa's question directly. "They are at the local Burgomaster's estate, supposedly on the south part of town. The dead Burgomaster's son wanted to check on his sister's well-being."

Perriwimple know where big house for Burgomaster be. He had never been inside, but it was hard to miss.


----------



## stonegod

*Ashlyn, Daellin, Janis, and Jarrith*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Once Jarrith is presented or brought to the map, he takes out the crude map that Ashlyn made and compares the two.  He then spends several minutes drawing a copy of the Burogmaster's map on more of his paperwork (assuming Ismark doesn't let him take the map with him).



Ashlyn's map, while crude, does lay out the general lay of the land. Ismark's map (which Jarrith copies) provides some more details on the surrounds, though the forest and the swamp are sketchy at best. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis takes the wine and as she moves about, nonchalantly sets it in front of Ismark while she listens to Ireena talk.
> 
> " Here, it is whispered on certain tomb walls that it contains courage."



Ismark, watching over Jarrith's map investigation, scowls at Janis, but says nothing. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " So, where are these other visitors now? Perhaps it would be possible to meet them?"
> 
> "Why doesn't the curse touch the Visanti?"



Ireena sighs, a bit exasperated. "They are gone. It has been some time since the last, a dwarf, though I would not have believed it if I had not seen it. Before that... an unseemly pair of gentlemen that I was glad Father got rid of. As far as I know, all left Barovia on the next day." Ismark, in the midsts of a drink, shares a glance with Ireena, almost a half glare.

"As for the Visanti... Madam Eva is very wise, and her wisdom apparently protects them somehow. But they are not to be trusted. Bildrath has dealings with them; they supply him with most of his wares."



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> While the conversation continues with the women, Jarrith pulls out the priest's journal and reviews the section where he spoke on how the Burogmaster found Ireena at the base of the mountainside.  He also does a quick review on pages before and after to see if it says anything else about the girl.



The book is a heavy weight in Jarrith's hands. The section regarding Ireena is the same as it was, and surrounding by more mundane accountings of Barovia.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " Puzzling. If possible I'd like to examine him further, and in a manner that might be a bit upsetting to observe. See this paleness? That might indicate disease, but given all other coincidences I think that unlikely or at least suspicious. It's not the same disease as in town, in any case."



Ireena opens her mouth, but is at this time that Ismark finally comes into the room with his father. The continued barbs in his direction, the stress of the last few days, and the wine seem to have set him on edge, and he cuts his sister off before she can say something.

"We know the how and the why he was killed, _dear_ sister. It was that other visitor, the one you were so infatuated with. Fah! You can be coy and try to deny it, but I saw it in both of your eyes!"  He downs the rest of the glass while his sister looks on in shock. "The fool has the audacity to claim relation to those cursed ir'Zarviches and demand we bow and scrape to him! Father had the right of it, tossing him out. And, what, not a week later and Father mysteriously dies and our Symbol of Ravenkind goes missing! It was no disease; it was poison for sure! Father Danovich had nothing to do with this! To think I was worried for you. Keep your delusions!"

Ismark storms out of the room, while Ireena looks on with shock.


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> Khensu looked surprised at Perriwimple's sudden desire to assist Tessa, but said nothing of it, instead addressing Tessa's question directly. "They are at the local Burgomaster's estate, supposedly on the south part of town. The dead Burgomaster's son wanted to check on his sister's well-being."





"Oh yes. I know that house. It's big. I can show you where they are!" Perriwimple smiled as he realized that he did know where the strangers were after all. What great luck! He could go with the nice lady and maybe help the others too. His uncle would be mad when got back... But he could help! He really could!

"Oh!" He ran back to the shop, then emerged a few moments later with a bulging sack and a long walking stick. "Ready now."

(OOC: Perriwimple has picked up his gear, hiding the armour and gauntlets in the sack.)


----------



## DEFCON 1

As he is flipping through the journal, hoping to find something more of note, he hears the quick burst of anger Ismark lets loose onto his sister.  To say that he is surprised by what is said is an understatement.

After the young man storms out of the room, the Stalker decides to take an active hand in the proceedings and shuts the journal quietly.  He stands up and walks across the room to where Ireena, Janis, and Lady Ashlyn are sitting and talking.

"One of the ir'Zarovich's was here?  Really!  What is his name?  Where did he come from?  Does he still live in the castle?"  Jarrith turns to Janis and Ashlyn and inquires "Have any of us heard anything from anyone about the castle still being occupied or knowing of the owners?  I don't seem to recall anything.  The castle's been spoken of in harsh tones, but I don't think anything's been said about who might still be up there, if anyone.  Do you?"

He glances around the room one more time, for what reason no one knows.  "And this Symbol of Ravenkind.  Odd. This is the same object that Sir Urik was looking for I believe.  How long have you had it?  And has Urik ever been here to try and claim it?  According to our little conversation with Madam Eva, it's currently hidden in a forest near here being guarded by some fey creatures.  I wonder if your symbol and Urik's symbol are one and the same?"


----------



## stonegod

Ireena's face goes from shock at her brother to an poorly hidden blush at Jarrith's questioning. "Lord ir'Zarovich---Sergei if you must know---did visit us almost two weeks hence. He was quite charming and told fascinating tales of the outside..." With a half-start, she refocuses herself, her tone more business-like. "My father and Lord ir'Zarovich had cross words---I could hear them arguing, though I could not tell you about what. The Lord did say he was to go to the castle, and I told him he should not... We have not heard from him since, though with the recent troubles, that is not surprising."

She looks once again down at her father. "I refuse to believe the Lord had anything to do with this. I have not seen Father Danovich for some time, but if he truly went mad as you say, it would not be beyond him to poison my father and steal away the one thing that would drive back his foul progeny. As for Mad Urik, he has claimed the same to Father, but it has been in our family for generations." 

She places her hand on her father's arm. "Examine him if you must, but be quick. His final rest has been delayed too long."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Oh yes. I know that house. It's big. I can show you where they are!" Perriwimple smiled as he realized that he did know where the strangers were after all. What great luck! He could go with the nice lady and maybe help the others too. His uncle would be mad when got back... But he could help! He really could!
> 
> "Oh!" He ran back to the shop, then emerged a few moments later with a bulging sack and a long walking stick. "Ready now."




By the time the big man returned, Tessa had wrapped herself a bit more tightly in her swirling black cloak, and cradled her crossbow in her arms, ready for what might lie ahead.  For Mateush, she had but a parting nod and a tight smile, but for Sir Khensu her grin was broader and she added what she hoped was a neutral blessing.  "May the powers keep you strong and safe, templar."  Then she headed out following her local guide...


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Very well then.  I thank you for your time."  Jarrith looks to the others and motions with his head silently that it's time to leave.  He walks back over to collect the maps he now has, places them and the journal back into his pack, then exits the dwelling.

When a few of the others exit as well, he says "So... it sounds as though we might have an errant Lord we may come upon as well.  Quite possibly either at the castle or found along the way.  In any event, this young girl seems to have little in the ways of substantive information, so we might as well head back to the barricades.  In a day or two, we'll need to head out and look for Urik's... or the Burgomaster's... Symbol of Ravenkind, and Lady Ashlyn's lightblade.  So we'll need to prep ourselves fully for that, eh?"


----------



## drothgery

As soon as they are all outside, and the Indroviches are out of earshot, Daellin mentions what he noticed on the religious symbology inside. "I may be seeing things that are not there... but between the drop of blood on their symbols, and all this 'true blood' talk... Selease could have told us more, but that seems strikingly similar to the Blood of Vol."


----------



## James Heard

Janis makes no effort to hide her thin-lipped smile and silence as the group exits.

_It seems that the tomb walls did not lie, Ismark did indeed find his courage. Winter praise!_


----------



## stonegod

[size=+0]*Tess and Perriwimple*[/size]

The large man leads Tess through the shadows of the town. While the mists hang overhead, she can see the marks of the recent troubles Khensu talked about. However, there are now several people on the street, talking and reistablishing the patterns of life. She sees one group with a wheelbarrow collecting the corpses of the fallen. 

Soon, a large building on the southern side of town comes into view; the run down remains of what Tessa assumes is the Burgomaster's manse. She sees several faces she recognizes come out and discuss something just as she reaches the gate.

[size=+0]*Ashlyn, Daellin, Janis, and Jarrith*[/size]

The sun is still out, though it is obscured by the ever clinging mist. As you begin to discuss you next steps, you see the familiar form of the large, usually silently Perriwimple come to the gate; he is accompanied by someone unexpected---Tessaryl, one of the healers hired one by Jorasco during the expedition. What portents this forebodes is still unclear.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Hail!  By the by... if what we're seeing is true, it appears as though our caravan has arrived.  At least... I hope our caravan has arrived."  He glances at Tessaryl and a very quick look of concern flashes on his face.  "You... aren't all that's left, are you, Miss..."  Curse him, he's forgotten the young woman's name.  He didn't spend much time dealing with the bookish types on the journey here.

His eyes travel up to the monster of a young man who is escorting the woman.  "And surprised I am to see you out here, son.  I would have thought my Lumin Brother would have run escort out here.  Things are still fine by the barricades, aren't they?  We haven't been gone that long."


----------



## James Heard

Janis nudges past the others in the group, singlemindedly making her way back to the inn.

" I'll see to the townspeople, and then before we head out I'll need a day - uninterrupted. There is something I had not thought I'd have to do that necessity decides I must, and it shall require my utmost concentration in this black place."

She looks over her shoulder, her face hard but then softening.

" Catch them up. Maybe if they're lucky they won't end up like Selase and the rest."


----------



## pathfinderq1

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Hail!  By the by... if what we're seeing is true, it appears as though our caravan has arrived.  At least... I hope our caravan has arrived."  He glances at Tessaryl and a very quick look of concern flashes on his face.  "You... aren't all that's left, are you, Miss..."  Curse him, he's forgotten the young woman's name.  He didn't spend much time dealing with the bookish types on the journey here.
> 
> His eyes travel up to the monster of a young man who is escorting the woman.  "And surprised I am to see you out here, son.  I would have thought my Lumin Brother would have run escort out here.  Things are still fine by the barricades, aren't they?  We haven't been gone that long."




"I am Tessaryl of Westridge, but Tessa will do for now, I suppose," the dark-clad woman says in introduction.   "The caravan, or what remains of it, is back in the center of town.  We were attacked on the road, by wolves and undead and agents of the Emerald Claw.  While I can't say I would rather have wanted to be here with the lot of you, it was not a pleasant trip either."  The young woman shakes her head wearily.  "Sir Khensu told us where you were heading, and he is back at the barricades with Mateush and the others.  From the looks of things the townsfolk are starting to piece things back together, but I haven't seen anything like this since the war.  Were you able to find anything of import in there?," she finishes, nodding at the manor.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Tessa said:
			
		

> "Were you able to find anything of import in there?"



Jarrith glances back at the front door of the house and his face drops into his lopsided grin.  "A young girl who has become infatuated by a local lord."  He then shrugs.  "Other than that, nothing really.  In any case, welcome Miss Tessa to the foggiest little hamlet you'll ever soon find."

The Stalker looks at Ashlyn and Daellin quickly, then his eyes gaze out to the retreating form of Janis as she heads back to the barricades.  "I guess we might as well head back too, eh?"  He speaks directly to Tessa and Perriwimple.  "You don't have something you also need to do out here, do you?  If not, please join us on our jaunt back to the barricades."

He then begins walking back into the town square.


----------



## Kafkonia

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> His eyes travel up to the monster of a young man who is escorting the woman.  "And surprised I am to see you out here, son.  I would have thought my Lumin Brother would have run escort out here.  Things are still fine by the barricades, aren't they?  We haven't been gone that long."





Perriwimple nods enthusiastically. "Everything is good. The nice man is helping."


----------



## drothgery

Daellin takes his usual point position as they walk back. He's hardly expecting trouble, but one couldn't be too careful.


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn seemed lost in thought as the rest of you made your way through town. It has been a few hours since the Battle at the Church, and some sense of normalcy is beginning to return. There are more and more people on the street, and significant activity in dealing with the many remains that little the streets. Windows and doors are becoming unboarded. Life, as it is, continues.

Janis makes is most of the way to the barrier before being accosted. Some of the people she spoke to in the Tavern come up to her, saying that they have found a few more wounded but none of the walking dead in the city. Some wise woman that locked herself in a dank basement has been pressed into looking after them, she is told. The people seem to be taking some of their destiny in their own hands now, though Janis knows the strength is fragile, especially given the many dead.

As the others get to the barricade, it is clear that the majority of the people have left now, apparently thinking it safe to do so. More dead have been piled into the squared; the sheer numbers have caused the duty to spread out into the side streets. The square is also congested with a new arrival---the remains of the Barovian Expedition. Jarrith and Daellin are shocked when the shear lack of caravan survivors is confirmed. They had not reason not to trust Tessa, but the visual confirmation still comes as a blow.

Seeing the others return, the shifter paladin smiles and comes up to party. The cleaned up Mateusz also joins him. Before Khensu can speak, Mateusz cuts in. "So, what news of the Tome, or of those damnable Emerald Claw agents? Was this local king of the mud any use?"


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> "So, what news of the Tome, or of those damnable Emerald Claw agents? Was this local king of the mud any use?"



Janis raises an eyebrow at the expedition leader's tone.

"There are definitely Claw agents about, unless they've met their fate at the hands of the undead. As for the Tome, securing it seems to involve several other archaeological sites that appear to be required before it can be had. Since those sites are all rumored to be held by hostile native powers I think you and the rest of the expedition might do best if you can ask some of the locals to help you secure some of the excess housing and see to it that, whatever else, there is a secure base of operations for us to do our work here from." 

Janis attempts to be entirely reasonable in her tone, but after coming here having the Six's mercenary motives thrown in her face rests uneasily with her. 

The people here needed them, and were a pleasant sort...in their own way. Untouched by the War, even with all this talk of curses and plagues of undead it was, in a way, a sort of unspoiled land. 

_They might look askance at outsiders, but it's not because we're Cyran refugees,_ she thought.


----------



## stonegod

The mousy Karrn nods, muttering, "Excellent. Excellent. Best we get down to the true business soon enough." As he speaks, the party notices Marot returning by himself, apparently finished with making rounds of the village. He nods as Mateusz continues. "We have already commandeered rooms in what passes for an Inn here---now that these unfortunate blighters have their homes to return to, the innkeeper was happy for some real coin. I need to know the details of what you have found---perhaps my team can put together something that you all have missed." Without waiting for a response, the archivist marches into the Blood on the Vine.

Janis and Daellin notice the sour turn of the few faces still working in the courtyard who overheard the archivist's unguarded maligning of the townfolk; they both notice some questioning looks towards Janis at Mateusz's questioning of them.

Marot agrees with Mateusz. "We should review our plans, as Master Ochiem said. Best solidify them now."


----------



## James Heard

Janis glares at the receding archivist, her chin cocked defiantly.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa had worn a determined smile on her face until that moment- but in the instant that Mateush's back was turned, her expression turned almost poisonously sour.  A heartbeat later that warm, friendly grin was back, and she had a few quiet words for the others.  "Were any of you hurt in the fighting?  I have healer's training, and the powers that the Sovereigns have granted me.  And if you are all fully restored, might there be any worth to seeing if I might help the townsfolk- or using my skills to examine the fallen?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith Bronns glances around as the people are getting on with their lives finally, after plenty of days, if not weeks of pain and suffering.  For that he is glad, for it means that his work here thusfar has accomplished something.  However, as newcomer Tessa already begins making herself available to aid, Janis continues to be... a beacon?... to these people as someone to look up to or hold to some standard, and Lady Ashlyn's mere presence helps lighten the weight on these people's shoulders... Jarrith can't help but feel glad that he doesn't take that much stock in the personal plight of the individuals involved.  And it occurs to him that this is and has always been the biggest difference of opinion and split between him and Janis...

...he's always concerned himself with dealing with the "big picture" or "grand evil"... whereas she's always appeared to be more centric on the individuals.  Get each person to pull themselves up by their bootstraps like she had.

Which seems to be why she's always had a problem with him.  Because unlike Selase... while he's a deeply religious man, he's not a priest that concerns himself with the members of his flock.  In fact, he probably appears (and might very well be true) that he's rather _unconcerned_ with the problems each person is under.  He's cold.  He doesn't seem to care.  And as Mateusz Ochem demands of everyone within shouting distance that the details of what has alrady occured be passed onto him, and he walks quickly back to the Blood On The Vine... Jarrith can't help but smile at the achivist's curt attitude.  And he thinks to himself... _"you know... Janis is right."_

The Order of Illumination was created by an extremely orthodox wing of the Church for one purpose and one purpose only... root out evil wherever it be found.  _Not_ to be kind and sweet and nice to the individual members of the Church, _not_ to be a shining beacon of humanity, _not_ to really, actually care on a personal level.  But instead to care on a higher level.  A citywide level.  A nationwide level.  A worldwide level.  Fix the world on a grand scale, and let the adepts, priests, friars, and missionaries translate those fixes to the individuals.

So it comes to much relief when the elder Karrn of The Twelve demands an update as to what is going on.  Because here in Barovia, there IS an evil on a grand scale... and it's what Jarrith Bronns, the Shadowbane Stalker has been trying to combat since they've arrived.  And finally there is someone here who will listen to him straight away and not argue or question him on every little thing.  He and Master Ochem are of the same mind, Jarrith thinks... and thus it with light of heart that Jarrith turns to the others as they sourly watch the archvist walk away and he says to them "Don't worry.  I got it.  I'll bring him up to speed."

He begins to walk towards the inn, and says over his shoulder to his Lumin Brother and their comrade-in-arms, Marot... "You guys want to join me in this? Or are you two okay with me passing the info along?"


----------



## James Heard

' I'd rather we'd arranged it so he could consult with Selase."

Janis continues to watch glumly.

" I'll go with you. Not every Test is by blade or thorn, but every poison must be faced head on."


----------



## Kafkonia

Perriwimple scratches his chin. Emeralds? Those are pretty jewels, right? Why would there be a claw made of emeralds? He shakes his head. Strangers are confusing!

"Can I help? I'm good at helping."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith reaches the door of the inn and hears both Janis and Perrwimple say that they'd also be willing to speak with Ochem.  Jarrith turns around quickly while one hand is still on the doorknob and shrugs.  "Up to all of you.  You want to help, we'll need all the help we can get... if our fight at the church is any indication."   He then turns back, pushes open the door to the inn, then walks in and goes looking for the archivist.


----------



## James Heard

Janis follows, with the slightest of nods indicating for the large man to follow.

_After this conversation we might need a strong hand with a shovel put to rest the conversation with the expedition leader._


----------



## stonegod

Marot follows Jarrith into the Tavern; Sir Khensu, never the talkative type, declines and stays with the rapidly redundant barricades. Following behind are Janis, Daellin, and Perriwimple. Tessa and Ashlyn remain outside to assist the now in-place Jorasco healers with tending the town and caravan wounded.

The tavern has seen a marked change---the harried and sorrowful faces of the villagers are gone, replaces by the more recently harrowed faces of the surviving caravan members. Already, some of Mateusz's subordinates are setting up their library, maps, and so forth. Arik, the proprietor, is ordered routinely about---the poor man is still obviously dazed by the town's recent events and follows mechanically. A few stray children gawk at the proceedings, the look of hunger still painfully on their faces.

The archivist takes out a rag and wipes off an old wooden chair before sitting, and does the same on the table before sitting down; a quick half-glare procures some paper and ink from one of the scribes. He scratches some notes as he awaits the others to sit. Once all gathered, he looks at the gathered. His brow furrows at the large Perriwimple a moment, then dismisses him, instead turning to the Thaloist Four before him.

"Tell me what you have learned. Best we fix whether this madness with the undead, the wolves that attacked our caravan, those fanciful witch stories that brought you here, and all have to do with our Claw agents or something else--we cannot let anything get in the way of our work here. And I need to know everything you have found out about that Tome."


----------



## Stormwind

Ever since they left the manor, Ashlyn has been silent, although still cautious about the area through which they are travelling, part of her attention is definitely elsewhere.

Once they get back to town, Ashlyn remains quiet until Jarrith's question drags her attention out of whatever thoughts she has been pondering. Her tone is straightforward as she speaks, "I would hear if anything more be garnered from your discussion, but I do not think it would be correct for me to intrude at this stage unless my presence is requested."

Ashlyn then looks around for Ismark.

[Did Ismark come back to the village with/before us?]


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> [Did Ismark come back to the village with/before us?]



Ismark stormed out of the room, but you suspect he is still in the manor with his sister and dead father.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith nods, sits down at the table, and reaches into his pack to pull out Father Danovich's journal (which includes the flesh parchment that diagrammed creating the monstrosity).  "Well first thing's first... here's the journal of Father Danovich... the local religious figure in the area.  We believe he to be instrumental in the undead infestation that occured here, as from his writings it seems as though he descended into madness."  He glances at his compatriots for back up on this proclaimation he's just made.  "When we arrived to confront him... we discovered not only that he had killed and then animated from the dead a pair of friends of Lady Ashlyn, the blond paladin you might have seen outside, Master Ochem... he had also taken bits and pieces of flesh, bone and sinew and built... for lack of a better word... a monstrous creature that called him "father".  Apparently the man's son had died at some point, so this may have been the result of Father Danovich's grief... a golem or some such to take the place of his son."  He slides the journal and the parchment across to him.  "These'll give you a better idea of what I'm talking about... but be warned... that journal is pretty heady reading and I was giving myself a migraine trying to understand it.  There may be some residual taint on it for all I know."


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Tell me what you have learned. Best we fix whether this madness with the undead, the wolves that attacked our caravan, those fanciful witch stories that brought you here, and all have to do with our Claw agents or something else--we cannot let anything get in the way of our work here. And I need to know everything you have found out about that Tome."




Janis absently plucks some small bits of food from her person as she waits for the archivist to settle himself and silently hands it to the children without comment.

"The Claw agents... are Claw agents. Where they lurk exactly..." Janis holds her hands up in a shrug.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "These'll give you a better idea of what I'm talking about... but be warned... that journal is pretty heady reading and I was giving myself a migraine trying to understand it.  There may be some residual taint on it for all I know."




"Warn us if you feel a desire to gibber when you're through, so we're better able to restrain you until we're able to get you to a Jorasco hostel once we're ready to leave."


----------



## stonegod

The archivist takes the journal, absently flipping through a few pages in one hand while quickly scratching something with the other. Daellin's sharp eyes pick up the writing, but its appears to be some sort of combination of hashes and such, not a normal language.

"Hmm. Necromantic research. But this is not from the Tome, you say? Hmm. What next." He pushes the journal aside carefully with his stylus without touching it, to examine in more detail later. If he is worried about any depravity, he does not show it.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Marot follows Jarrith into the Tavern; Sir Khensu, never the talkative type, declines and stays with the rapidly redundant barricades. Following behind are Janis, Daellin, and Perriwimple. Tessa and Ashlyn remain outside to assist the now in-place Jorasco healers with tending the town and caravan wounded.




With one final lingering glance at the group headed into the tavern, Tessa took a single deep breath (or perhaps a sigh) and turned away to see what she could do to help.  Now that they were safely inside the barricades, she tucked away her crossbow and rolled and stowed her heavy cloak.  Even as she headed over to where the healers were setting up, she rolled up her sleeves, ready to get to work.

Now that the undead incursion seemed to have been dealt with, the aftermath was little different from many war scenes she had encountered before.  The same scared children, the same terrible wounds, the same tormented faces- Tessa had seen such things many times before.  She kept her same calm and reassuring smile, and her touch was steady and sure.

OOC: [sblock]Tessa will set to work assisting the healers- she will pay particular attention to any who seem to have been actually physically injured, especially those who were wounded by teeth, claws, and similar causes.  In addition to actual injury, she is looking for any sign of more lingering trouble (infection or worse).  Heal check +11[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn and Tessa spend some time with the wounded. Many had already been dealt with---either by Ashlyn and Janis before or by the Jorasco staff while the rest were out. Most of wounds are scrapes and bruises and damage from falls or hunger. Any seriously injured by the zombies tended to fall prey to them quickly---and return as the same.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Hmm. Necromantic research. But this is not from the Tome, you say? Hmm. What next."



Jarrith now pulls out his notebook upon which he wrote down all the information the group acquired at Madam Eva's.  He makes no mention of the gypsy woman and of the information she gave as being from a 'reading'... as the Stalker expects Ochem would disregard the information completely.  Instead Jarrith emphasizes that the info he's giving comes from research and 'credible sources'... and prays that the companions don't open their mouths to give more "specifics".  Because arguing with the archivist over the credibility of the information is not something he really wants to get into right now.

"Well, based on information we've already acquired from speaking to many members of the community here... the Burgomaster's children, a knight from the area named Sir Urik, Lady Ashlyn and her group The Lightbringers, several other townsfolk... plus papers and journals we've come across and looked through... we've got many good leads."

He begins reading bits and pieces of his notes, wording them in such a way as to be honest about locations, but allowing them to scout out and find the other bits of the mystery along the way, rather than just rush in, grab the tome, then rush out.

"The castle up in the mountain seems to be the nexus of all the problems here, the curses and such.  While we suspect the tome in is it... the library we believe... word has it that just walking in is not necessarily possible, nor the safest or most prudent of actions..." an embelishment Jarrith adds for effect.  "However there are a pair of relics that are held and hidden in the area here that our two knights... Sir Urik, and Lady Ashlyn... have been looking for and they say are strong in combating the taint that hangs over this land.  A sunsword, and a holy symbol of the raven.  It's my belief... and I think the others would back me up on this... that if we can reacquire these two holy items _first_, we would be at a much better position when we then advance on the castle to acquiring the tome."

Jarrith puts away his notebook before Ochem can ask to look through it, and instead then pulls out the two maps he has of Barovia (Ashlyn's and the Burgomaster's).  He unfolds them both on the table so Ochem can see them.  "The raven's holy symbol is held by the witches on the hill here..." he points to it's location.  "And the sunsword is in one of the forests here, guarded by some fey creatures." He motions around some of the surrounding forest area, since they have not yet been able to determine exactly which forested section these fey creatures might be found in.

"So our plan of action is some time tomorrow head out to these two locations and try and reacquire these two relics.  Once we have them in hand, we will then journey up into the mountains to the castle and see if the tome is indeed in the library like we suspect."


----------



## stonegod

The archivist continues his scribbling, though he is obviously listening. As Jarrith talks, another scribe comes over and takes Danovich's journal. Daellin note the scribe take it to another table with another journal. The scribe makes a quick intonation and touches the two journals. There is a brief, low hum. The scribe then begins flipping through pages of both books, and briefly examines the more disquieting flesh parchment, before returning the original journal (sans the fleshy bits---the scribe keeps that) to the table.

Mateusz mutters to himself as he listens to Jarrith and takes notes. He underlines a few of his scratchings when Jarrith mentions the Tome, this sword, the holy symbol. When Jarrith finishes, the man frowns. "You sure? It seems a bit of work just to avoid the local night terror, if your sources are to be trusted.  Let us just hope those Claw agents are as indirect in their hunting as you are." He looks to the others, seeing if they have anything else to add.


----------



## DEFCON 1

stonegod said:
			
		

> "You sure? It seems a bit of work just to avoid the local night terror, if your sources are to be trusted.  Let us just hope those Claw agents are as indirect in their hunting as you are."



Jarrith nods once... acknowledging Ochem's concerns.  "Well if that is a concern... we could always split up.  A few of us could head up the mountain and stand watch over the entrance of the castle... see if Claw agents arrive and/or try to sneak in... and then they can either follow or ambush the agents once they leave with the tome.  The others of us could go on the hunt for these two objects and when we acquire them, join up with the others mountainside and then make our own foray into the castle if the Claws haven't yet."

He glances at Janis, Daellin and Perriwimple for their reactions.  "I know my Lumin Brother Sir Khensu would probably be willing to lead a guard contingent up the mountain.  Marot could go too, maybe with Ladreth, and one or two of the caravan's guards.  Janis, Daellin, Lady Ashlyn, and myself..." he sees Perriwimple's eyes widen at the prospect of adventuring and Jarrith gives the barest hint of a smile, "maybe even the big guy here, and Miss Tessa... could go on the hunt for the relics."


----------



## stonegod

Janis notes with satisfaction the kids take a the offered snacks and munch on them animatedly. They soon loose interest in the adult conversation, however, and continue to follow the continued set-up of the expedition.

Marot nods at Jarrith's suggestion, and uncharacteristic smile on his face. "Yes. Yes, that will work excellently."

The archivist shrugs nocomittally, and pushes Danovich's journal back over the Jarrith with his stylus. The man fixates on Perriwimple a moment, and then absently asks, "And you, large one. I assume you grew up here. What of this castle or these witches or these fey whispers. Any cogent stories to tell?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

For some reason, Marot's attitude and sudden enthusiasm strikes the Stalker oddly.  He's known the warlock for quite long time, but something just isn't sitting right.  He tries to deduce what it might be.  (Sense Motive +11)

As Master Ochem (with Marot looking on) engages Janis and Perriwimple in conversation... Jarrith stands up from the table, walks away towards the tavern bar and makes like he's yawning and stretching.  As he stands by the bar facing towards the back wall, he speaks quietly and casts a quick prayer to _Detect Evil_.  He then turns back and scans the room... particularly over Marot.  If there's one thing Shadowbane Stalkers are good at, it's knowing when they are being played... and discovering the subterfuge.


----------



## James Heard

"With all due respect, splitting up is not an acceptable course of action. We've already had multiple fatalities. These people's 'night terrors' are not to be taken lightly. If Claw agents precede us then they'll either have the strength to deal with these sorts of things handily, in which case we are over-matched, or else they'll have similar difficulties as we or greater. In any case, our strength should be a great as possible to deal with either danger and still recover the items we set out for even if there are further casualties.

These things have been here unchallenged for quite some time and, while Claw agents stalking in the night are hard to identify, once the Emerald Claw acts it opens itself up to the same discernment as any thief or mugger."

Janis cocks her chin.

" If there's an agent ahead of us, we follow it from the point where it acts...and if we're ahead of it we wait for it to come to us. Spread out, we allow it to slice through the strands of our net and fall through. We act together, then we" Janis brings her fist down on the table with an enormous crack.

" Together we kill the Claw agents. We kill those who would deny us the artifacts. We slice the cancer from the Dragon and accomplish our mission."

Janis leans back in her chair, crossing her arms in front of her.

" There's nothing quite so simple as killing, because it's only through death one discovers the essential elements of life," Janis says, turning her head away. _Selase..._


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Jarrith][Sense Motive]

Jarrith's instincts were rarely wrong, and right now they screamed at him... something was wrong with Marot. There were to many subtle signs, and his... eagerness... for the work was unlike him.

Toying with something on the bar, Jarrith passed his gaze over the gathered group. He knew he would have to focus---Ochem was a slimy one, and the Stalker was already aware of the taint upon him. So it came as no shock when he saw the oily tang of evil emanating from the group. But a few seconds later, as the auras solidified, his fears were confirmed.

Marot was tainted.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> " There's nothing quite so simple as killing, because it's only through death one discovers the essential elements of life," Janis says, turning her head away.



Marot's tight grin appeared again, almost rictus. "You're thoughts are quite... sanguine," the warlock idly observes. He rises and takes a sip of some wine provided by the harried host, idly fliping through the pages of the tome the scribe was handling a moment ago.

Mateusz frowned at Janis' display. "I agree that divided we may be at their mercy. My main concern is with the Tome; it cannot be allowed to fall into the agent's hands. Whatever your course of action, be quick about it. We cannot fail."


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Marot's tight grin appeared again, almost rictus. "You're thoughts are quite... sanguine," the warlock idly observes. He rises and takes a sip of some wine provided by the harried host, idly fliping through the pages of the tome the scribe was handling a moment ago.




" Not particularly," Janis frowned. " Death is like an even flame. Even as it consigns the dead, it transforms the living. Without the testing of ourselves against it, we're merely consumed by it; and if we resign ourselves to it, align ourselves with it?"

" Death empowers the living. That's what's so repugnant about this place - the charnel energies denying the power of death? It's an abomination, an aberration. It's a false life, cheaply bought."

Janis's brow crinkles in distaste.

" What's cheerful about that? It is merely the truth, and truth is often easier than deception.." Janis seems to reconsider. " Except when it is the hardest task of all," Janis finishes somewhat lamely with a shrug.


----------



## DEFCON 1

When he sees the taint infested in Marot, his heart drops into his stomach.  _Not you too, my friend..._ he thinks to himself.

Whether Marot himself has been turned in some way... or if in fact this is not Marot at all, but a doppleganger or illusion of the man he once called Brother... Jarrith knew that answers would need to be gotten from him.  But how to get his Lumin Brother in here to help restrain the warlock without tipping anyone off?

His answer comes when Janis unknowingly does him a favor... she disagrees with one of his suggestions once again.  Taking that as an opening, he easily assumes the same position that he normally would whenever they disagreed... he begins to argue.



			
				Janis said:
			
		

> "With all due respect, splitting up is not an acceptable course of action. We've already had multiple fatalities."



"Oh of course... I suggest we split up because we have the manpower to accomplish two tasks at once, and once again Janis you feel the need to disagree with me!  By the gods, will you EVER agree with anything I say?!?  Unbelievable!"

Jarrith storms across the tavern in a huff as he's well known to do when Janis angers him, and he makes for the door as though he's going out to clear his head.  He feels a bit bad about starting another fight with the woman, but this time it's for a much more important reason... he needs back-up.  He doesn't dare take on Marot by himself, not when neither Janis nor Perrwimple would take his actions at face value.  Daellin might, but the elf is so stone-faced and enigmatic usually that Jarrith doesn't pin all his hopes onto him.  However, his Lumin Brother will always back him up, no questions asked.

As Janis and Mateush continue their discussion, Jarrith exits the tavern and closes the door behind him.  He quickly scans and looks for Sir Khensu... and when he finds him and locks eyes, Jarrith makes a motion and symbol with his right hand to tell him Brother that "we have immediate trouble".  A quick wave of the head to indicate to join him inside, and Jarrith quickly opens the door back up and re-enters the inn.

Interrupting the conversation in whatever point Janis and Mateush were at, Jarrith strides quickly back in and makes his way towards the table.  "You know what?  Nevermind!  Forget it!  Do whatever the hell you want!  I'm done arguing!  Master Ochem... you make a decision, and I'll follow it!  No questions asked.  If people don't think my suggestions warrant equal value, then I'm done giving them!"  As he reaches the table still ranting, he continues on past it, and begins pacing back and forth behind where Mateush and Marot are sitting, mumbling the entire time to himself in anger.

He needs to give Sir Khensu a few seconds to come into the inn, assuming he was successful in signalling to the shifter that he was needed.  Jarrith knows that if Khensu doesn't show up... what he's about to do to Marot will not go over well with Janis, Perriwimple or Master Ochem.  But he has no choice.

They are talking about the Emerald Claw compromising their mission...

Jarrith thinks the mission has already been compromised.

OOC:  Jarrith is Readying an action to draw his rapier and immediately Sneak Attack Marot as soon as Sir Khensu has entered and is near the group at the table as he expects Khensu to back him up on what he's doing.

Preference of course is to make it a Non-Lethal attack (smashing him with the pommel to the back of the head or something) because I'm just trying to subdue him without killing him.  But of course the D&D rules get all stupidly sticky around this kind of thing (Coup De Grace not counting because he isn't Helpless, Non-Lethal attacks with a Lethal weapon taking a -4 to hit), and numbers-wise and and attack roll-wise it usually ends up just makes more sense to make a regular attack because you're less likely to screw it up.

So based on how you interpret the rules in this case... if I can make an attack to subdue Marot without being penalized up the wazoo for doing so, I'll do that.  However, if the odds of a subdual attack are significantly worse than just a regular one (because of penalties and whether you can Sneak Attack and how many hit point Marot has etc.), then I'll do a regular attack and face the consequences (and we won't even bother with the old "put a knife to a guy's throat" tactic because D&D makes it impossible for that to actually work).  I also will spend as many Action Points as possible to get as favorable a result as I can in this.

If by some chance Khensu doesn't arrive in the next thirty seconds to a minute and Jarrith suspects he won't have back-up (or if he gets the idea that Marot is now suspecting that Jarrith knows about him being tainted), he'll spring into action immediately.

In any and all cases, once Jarrith gets his first attack on Marot off, he will exclaim to everyone within shouting distance "Marot's been tainted!  He's been corrupted!"


----------



## stonegod

[Jarrith Bluff Check: 20]

*Outside the Inn*
Ashlyn, looking around while helping Tessa, notes Jarrith's sudden appearance at the door. He seems to give some sort of odd sign to Sir Khensu, then retreat back into the Tavern. It is odd behavior for the two; something unusual is going on. [Sense Motive succeeds]

*Inside the Inn*
The group looks at the Stalker oddly has he storms out and back in, and Mateusz seems to be in a state of minor apoplexy, but no one seems the wiser to Jarrith's true motives. Marot does not look up from his inspection of the journal, none the wiser to what is about to befall. [Sense Motive fails]

Apparently the shifter understood at least part of Jarrith's intent, and appears at the door. Taking this as his signal, Jarrith suddenly rounds on the unsuspecting warlock. "Marot's been tainted! He's been corrupted!"

*Surprise in the Blood: Surprise Round*

Jarrith, acting quickly, roundhouses Marot. The blow is a solid one, catching the warlock off-guard. [Unarmed sneak attack; AC 22 hits; 12 hp nonlethal]

The shifter paladin draws his axe and begins to move in.

*Surprise in the Blood: Round 1*




D: 23 
J: 22 
K: 22 
J: 20 
S: 16
P: 14 
k: 14
I: 11 
M: 9
M: 8 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin,  J: Jarrith, J: Janis, I: Inn-keeper, K: Khensu, k: Kid, M: Marot, M: Mateusz, P: Perriwimple, S: Scribe
Conditions: Moving through chairs cost 2 movement.

[Round 1 actions?]


----------



## drothgery

Picking up the staff Daellin uses far more often as a walking staff than a weapon, the elf moves up to help Jarrith (move to L5).


----------



## James Heard

Nodding perfunctorily at the expedition leader, Janis issues a curt " Excuse me," and dives out of her chair trying to put a body between...anything and the children. 

OOC: To E7


----------



## DEFCON 1

"I don't know what's happened to you, Marot... or if you're even him... but this ends here!"

Having caught the warlock off-guard, and having the others here to help out... Jarrith immediately jumps on the warlock and tries to wrestle him to the ground.  (Grapple check +6: will attempt to pin)


----------



## Kafkonia

stonegod said:
			
		

> "And you, large one. I assume you grew up here. What of this castle or these witches or these fey whispers. Any cogent stories to tell?"




Perriwimple blinks. "Witches are dangerous," he says. "Sometimes they whisper, but sometimes they yell. My Granma Margaret told me stories about the castle. It's where the Count is."

He smiles, looking proud of his contribution.

When the violence breaks out, he stares at them, bewildered. Weren't they friends? Why were they fighting? Sometimes people fought with their friends if they drank, but nobody had any ale...


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn look up at the exchange between Jarrith and Khensu when Jarrith steps out of the inn. Unsure of what is happening, but sensing from their reactions that something is not right, Ashlyn mutters a quiet "Excuse me a moment" to the townsfolk that she has been working with and quietly makes her way to the inn after Khensu.

[Ashlyn quietly moves over to the inn, but not so fast as to be obvious to the townsfolk that something is happening. Perhaps arriving a round or two after hostilities begin.]


----------



## stonegod

*Surprise in the Blood: Round 1*

Picking up the staff Daellin uses far more often as a walking staff than a weapon, the elf moves up to help Jarrith. As he does so, Daellin lunges for Marot, exclaiming, "I don't know what's happened to you, Marot... or if you're even him... but this ends here!" The off-guard Marot is easily grabbed. [AC 17 melee touch to initiate grapple hits; 24 grapple checks beats Marot's; combatants grappled (not pinned---need another action)]

Sir Khensu pushes his way through a scribe, prepared to assist in Lumin Brother in need.

Nodding perfunctorily at the expedition leader, Janis issues a curt "Excuse me," and dives out of her chair trying to put a body between...anything and the children. They children immediately duck behind her, fear on their faces, as Perriwimple looks on dumbfounded and the scribes scatter back in surprise. Arik, the innkeeper, ducks under the bar, not trusting everything to be under control.

And he was right.

'Marot' snarls, and in that instant, a wave of unnatural panic emanates from him. Even with the stalwart paladin's strength nearby, the palatable strength of it unmans Daellin and Jarrith.  Marrot then hisses, "Get the book!" to no one in particular. He then stops struggling a moment---and suddenly a wave of blackness erupts from the warlock, engulfing Jarrith, Daellin, and Khensu! Jarrith grits his teeth and mentally fights off the painful save, but Daellin reels, staggered by the pain while the shifter pales noticeably! [Will saves 19, 13 fail vs. fear; Jarrith and Daellin shaken. Will saves 12, 14 fail for Daellin and Khensu vs. necromantic effect, 21 succeeds for Jarrith; Daellin and Khensu take 31 hp of damage; Jarrith takes 15; Daellin staggered.]

Mateusz, seeing the necromantic power, calls out, "Its the Emerald Claw agent! Kill them!" He then begins casting a prolonged spell...

*Surprise in the Blood: Round 2*



D: 23 (0/31 hp; shaken; staggered)
J: 22 (16/31 hp; shaken)
K: 22 (24/51 hp)
J: 20 
S: 16
P: 14 
k: 14
I: 11 
M: 9
M: 8 
A: 5 (arrives round 2)

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin,  J: Jarrith, J: Janis, I: Inn-keeper, K: Khensu, k: Kid, M: Marot, M: Mateusz, P: Perriwimple, S: Scribe
Conditions: Moving through chairs cost 2 movement. White border: shaken.

'Marot' and Jarrith share the same square.

[Round 2 actions? Ashlyn will have 1 partial action in round 2.]


----------



## drothgery

Daellin will take his wand of CLW out of his haversack.


----------



## James Heard

Janis curses under her breath. This is as bad as the lightning rail station. What was it with paladins and endangering innocent bystanders?

"Follow me," Janis tells the young children as she attempts to escort them to the bar, retrieving her _wand of eternal mirror images_ from its case as she does so.

_We're probably going to kill someone in every building in town before we're through. Quaint._


----------



## Stormwind

As she enters the room, Ashlyn eye's are quickly drawn to the struggle. Not entirely sure of what is happening, but seeing the naked steel of Khensu's axe, she draws her blade as she moves forward.

[Move to J7 and draw sword]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"By all that is holy!  Nnnnggghhh!!!" Jarrith's resolve drops a bit as he is awash in fear, but is able to keep a hold on Marot, even after the blackness oozes over him.  "You-- you-- aren't... going... to..." he tries to get out and say, as his changes grips on the warlock, and brings his legs up and around him to try and scissor pin him down to the ground.  (Opposed grapple check to Pin: if successful, damage opponent for 1d3+2 and opponent is pinned)

"Would someone-- please-- knock... Marot... out?  I-- really can't... do it-- myself."


----------



## stonegod

*Surprise in the Blood: Round 2*

Daellin, grimacing from the pain and exertion, pulls forth his healing wand from his pack. Meanwhile, a wounded Jarrith attempts to pin 'Marot' down, but the warlock viciously elbows him in the nose, causing the attempt to fail. [Opposed grapple 16 fails to pin]

A look of cold menace on his face, Khensu calls out, "Fall imposter!" A silvery glow suffuses his axeblade has he brings it down sideways. The blow just manages to clip 'Marot' on the side of his head, the sacred might of the Flame causing him to cry out. [AC 16 hits; 12 nonlethal damage, 1 sacred]

"Follow me," Janis tells the young children as she attempts to escort them to the bar, retrieving her wand of eternal mirror images from its case as she does so. The children follow fearfully, clinging to her clothes, as the scribes bolt for various exits. Perriwimple continues to stand confused by the brawl.

Tessa, tending a woman with a severe burn, sees one of the caravan scribes burst from the Tavern. She thought she had heard something, perhaps furniture being moved, but the man's panicked cry of "Emerald Claw!" banished that notion. [Tessa can join the fray in round 4]

'Marot' struggles against Jarrith, refusing to be held, but this time the Stalker manages the upper hand, holding the warlock fast. [Opposed grapple 18 succeeds]

Behind the brawl, the group suddenly notes the copied journal---with the disturbing flesh scroll still tucked in side---begins to float in the air! The book flies up to one of the rafters of its own volition.

The archivist finishes his chanting, and with a puff of brimstone, a wolf with dusky red fur and crimson glowing eyes appears behind the grapplers. It nips at 'Marot', but the ongoing struggle spoils its bite. The archivist snarls at the creature's ineptitude, and upon seeing the book fly into the air, yells, "Kill him and get that book!"

Ashlyn, almost shoved out of the way by one of the scribes, sees the chaos in the tavern and forcefully moves forward.

*Surprise in the Blood: Round 3*




D: 23 (0/31 hp; shaken; staggered)
J: 22 (16/31 hp; grappled, shaken)
K: 22 (24/51 hp)
J: 20 
S: 16
P: 14 
k: 14
I: 11 
M: 9 (grappled; -1 hp, 24 nonlethal [moderately bruised])
W: 8
M: 8 
A: 5 (arrives round 2)

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, D: Daellin,  J: Jarrith, J: Janis, I: Inn-keeper, K: Khensu, k: Kid, M: Marot, M: Mateusz, P: Perriwimple, S: Scribe, W: Wolf.
Conditions: Moving through chairs cost 2 movement. White border: shaken.

'Marot' and Jarrith share the same square.

[Round 3 actions? Tessa can act in round 3, though it will take her a full round to get to the Tavern.]


----------



## Kafkonia

Perriwimple's eyes widen as everything goes crazy. This nice person wasn't nice! His confusion vanishes, however, as he sees Janis herding the children to safety.

"Let me help!" he says, running to them. He was a child once. He doesn't want them to hurt.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith lies on his back with his arms and legs trying to grap Marot, the warlock is able to continue wiggling free.  The Stalker leans back in order to try and wrench an arm, and he sees a large red wolf snarling right above him.  "What the?!?"  he shouts in exclamation.  He sees the wolf try to bite Marot, and this distraction allows Jarrith to get ahold of him once again.  "You aren't going to get away that easy, fiend!"

(Pin attempt again: damage upon success)


----------



## drothgery

Daellin activates the wand of cure light wounds, using a charge to heal himself.

_There's a reason I was an archer._ The elf thinks.


----------



## stonegod

*Surprise in the Blood: Round 3*

Warmth infuses Daellin, allowing him to fight off the pain. However, he is still weak. [2 hp healed]

Jarrith and 'Marot' continue to struggle. The surprise of the wolf distracts the Stalker, and he is unable to find purchase on the impostor. Sir Khensu's backhanded swing with his axe lies over the grappler's head, missing cleanly. [Opposed grapple check 8 fails]

Perriwimple and Janis manage to get the children over the other side of the bar, joining the cowering innkeeper. They look over in time to seek that rictus grin come over Marot again. As the book in the rafters vanishes from sight, the warlock stops struggling, laughs, and then becomes limp in Jarrith's grasp.

*Combat Concluded*


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn, determining that the others have things under control on the floor, looks up into the rafters after the dissappearing book and tries to locate it and anything else up there.

[If she spots anything in the rafters she will pull out her crossbow and shoot it.]


----------



## stonegod

[Spot and Listen checks]

Ashlyn peers into the rafters but sees nothing in the shadows. Grabbing an nearby torch and raising it high fares no better. Daellin, still winded from the necromantic blast, looks up to see nothing as well. But he just barely thinks he hears something... the flapping of wings... but then it is gone.

The archivist fumes, angrily dismissing his infernal wolf as he peers over the unconscious Marot and the missing book. His anger blocks any coherent words on his part.


----------



## pathfinderq1

No more than a moment later, the door of the tavern swung open, and Tessa peered in curiously.  She stood there in the doorway, taking stock of the fading chaos.  "What happened?," she stammered.  "Does anyone need healing?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis snarls in frustration, but calms herself.

"You children should perhaps have someone see you home," she says tightly.


----------



## stonegod

Tessa sees the elf ranger---Daellin?---looking extremely pale, staggered near the winded shifter paladin and the other Flamist locked in a grapple with their unconscious friend. As she asks her question, the two children leap over the bar and out the door, crying loudly the whole way. She is shoved aside by their efforts, though she almost swears that something brushed her face as well.

The archivist, seeing Tessa's entrance, discolors a moment, then barks orders to get 'that traitor' tied. The fearful scribes, now poking their heads in from where they fled, acquiesce, and soon the Deneith mercenary Ladreth is assisting the Stalker tie the unconscious Marot to a chair. Meanwhile, he has another copy of Danovich's journal magically made, and rudely has someone shove the original back into Jarrith's pack before securing his copy---"No flying away this time!"

Finally, all that is done. A barely conscious warlock is tied to a chair and many people with questions stand around him.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Tessa sees the elf ranger---Daellin?---looking extremely pale, staggered near the winded shifter paladin and the other Flamist locked in a grapple with their unconscious friend. As she asks her question, the two children leap over the bar and out the door, crying loudly the whole way. She is shoved aside by their efforts, though she almost swears that something brushed her face as well.




Tessa paused only a moment in the doorway, at a loss to understand what might have happened here.  But at the sight of one obviously hurt member of the group, she recovered herself and stepped forward to help.  She moved forward to stand beside Daellin and asked quietly (so as not to intrude upon the 'handling' of Marot) "How badly are you hurt?"  Even as she spoke, she put her left hand upon the glittering silver of her holy symbol, ready to invoke the power of the Sovereigns.

OOC: If she gets a reasonable answer from Daellin, she will start by casting Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+5, using up her memorized Prayer)


----------



## drothgery

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> She moved forward to stand beside Daellin and asked quietly (so as not to intrude upon the 'handling' of Marot) "How badly are you hurt?"  Even as she spoke, she put her left hand upon the glittering silver of her holy symbol, ready to invoke the power of the Sovereigns.




Lying to healers was never a good idea. So while the grizzled combat veteran thing to do would be to tell her that he was fine, the reality was that he was having trouble staying upright. He hadn't been hit that hard in twenty years.

"I'm alive. I don't think I'd admit to much more than that." The elf said, obviously in pain.


----------



## James Heard

Seeing that whatever is going on seems to be well in hand, Janis exits the main room of the inn for the kitchen. Scanning the shelves, she mumbles off a few spells that don't _quite_ seem properly wizardly and sighs as her senses expand. 

Casting _One With the Land_ and _Scent_ for the scent ability for 50 minutes and +2 competence bonus on Handle Animal, Hide, Move Silently, Search, Survival, and wild Empathy for 5 hours.

Unless her new senses give her reason to suspect something is hugely improper going on in the kitchen, she then leaves that room to meet her companions once again in the main room.


----------



## Kafkonia

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis snarls in frustration, but calms herself.
> 
> "You children should perhaps have someone see you home," she says tightly.




Perriwimple nods. "I will take them," he says. "Come with me." He takes one of the children by the hand and leads them to their homes, staying to make sure that they'll be well taken care of by their parents or guardians, then returns to the inn.

"What happened?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Marot's body goes limp in his arms, the first thing Jarrith thinks is that a soul has left it's body.  A second thought comes that perhaps the warlock had been possessed, or maybe charmed.  One does not loosen every muscle in his body immediately unless something unnatural is tightening it.  "Marot?  Marot!  You there?  Come on!"

As the general confusion abounds, Ladreth comes over and the two of them hoist the body up and drop it into a chair, tying off his arms and legs to the chair's arms and legs.  Before anyone dumps a barrage of questions onto his friend though, Jarrith once again prays to the Flame to _detect evil_, to see if perhaps a soul or influence has released itself from his friend.  He hopes that it be true.

"I dare say that the Emerald Claw had gotten to Marot.  Allow me please to divine just how or what had occured."


----------



## stonegod

Confused by the discord in the room, Tessa deals with what she can, and tends to Daellin's wounds. Her Sovereign granted powers restore him to health. [One cure serious (22 hp) and one cure light (13) will heal Daellin.]

Janis discovers the larder smells of rats, not surprisingly, and she suspect they have been fairing better that the people over the last few days. Returning to the common room, she focuses a moment on her new senses. Though she has not sensed them before this way, nothing about the scents of her companions seem off---the musky scent of the paladin, the more oily, soapy scent of the archivist---all seem correct. Marot's scent---a dusty, rocky sort of thing---seems right. Casting her senses wider, she does detect the faint scent of brimstone coming from the ceiling and the door. It is fresher by the door, and she suspects whatever had been causing the scent flew out during the various times it was opened. A cursory sniff by the table previously holding the copied journal verifies that the smell was there as well.

Jarrith's evil finding gaze finds Marot apparently returned to his normal state---no taint clings to him. Shapechanging is thus ruled out---possession or something more sinister seems likely. An application of smelling salts, provided by Tessa from one of the Jorasco healers, brings Marot around. After a bit of disorientation, and overly stern questioning by Mateusz that Sir Khensu needed to break up, it becomes clear that Marot was ambushed while patrolling the streets with a few of the villagers.

"They all fell suddenly, as if knocked senseless or dead. I felt the power too, but fought it off. Looking for the source, I was greeted by two armored undead---they appeared to be from a Karrnathi legion at one time. They fought intelligently, but I hoped to overcome them. However, I was struck from behind by some power---and then I was senseless, floating in a black void until you awoke me just now." Marot hangs his head, still bound to the chair. "I am sorry, my Lumin Brothers. I have failed you and the people of this town."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith nods in sympathy and puts his hand on Marot's shoulder.  "You have not failed us, my friend... for one fell action cannot undo the goodness you have brought all of us and this town up to this point."

He moves behind the warlock and begins untying the binds that hold him to the chair.  If the archivist begins to object, Jarrith reminds him that as a member of The Twelve, Ochem knows more than anyone what arcane and spiritual magic can do to overtake a man's heart and defenses.

After he unties Marot, Jarrith stands up and begins winding the rope around his fist and forearm.

"We now seem to be on a race against time.  Through my own unfortunate actions, I have revealed to whomever it was that controlled Marot the approximate location of the sunblade, the raven's symbol, and the Tome of Strahd itself.  And unfortunately, I now believe we cannot spend the time to find the blade or symbol first, because most assuredly the Emerald Claw cares more about the Tome than either of those two relics.  We have to reach the library before they do.  So getting the relics to lessen the taint inside the castle does us no good if the item we are going there for is already gone."

Jarrith hands the rope off to whomever it was that gave it to him, then heaves a heavy sigh before staring off out of the window of the inn.

"On the one hand, my instincts tell me we should go to the castle right now before the Claw can organize to make a move."  He then turns his gaze to first Janis, then to Marot.  "But on the other hand, we all have things we need to do and rest to take before rushing off into the mountains.  True?"

Jarrith shrugs.  "Maybe some of us _should_ go up the mountain road right now and guard it for the night it against a Claw assault while the others prepare for the excursion down here?  We could then meet on the road tomorrow before entering the castle.  I do not know.  If only we had a way of knowing where the Claw agents were and what _their_ plans were going to be."


----------



## stonegod

Marot shakes his head, then stands. "I feel it is my duty to watch the Castle tonight, if preparations here must still be made. It is my failure." Sir Khensu pats the warlock on the shoulder and nods. "The original plan stands, but now we are forewarned. The Claw has shown their hand as much as we have shown ours. We are forewarned. We shall keep watch as best we can."


----------



## James Heard

Janis stares at the ceiling thin-lipped and fists clenched.

"I can follow them," she says, the words rushing out of her mouth like an accusation.

"We shouldn't strike at them for we are ill-prepared for one more fight this day, but I think I can follow them tonight and if someone follows me then we can put eyes upon them to strike at them at will. If these people think to spy upon us then we shall turn their own knives upon them."

Janis frowns savagely, then suddenly grins in a most uncharacteristically un-Janislike fashion.

"Perhaps they'll see me though, and the night will be stained with blood regardless!" Janis looks at the rest of her companions cheerfully...almost eagerly.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn looks consideringly at Janis a long moment before turning to the others, "Haste in this is folly. It is senseless to rush into a situation of which we know very little or nothing whilst unprepared."

She looks towards Janis as she ticks things off on her fingers, "We can track them down. The castle is an unknown at this stage. Their target however is known as are they. The exact location of their target and yours, being this tome, is assumed to be in the castle. Thus I see two options before us: we head for the castle and ask permission from its lord to peruse the library, or we track down these undead thieves and their master and release them from their undeath."
As Ashlyn speaks it is obvious to those who know her which option she prefers as her voice becomes cold whilst she speaks of the undead.

She then turns to Perriwimple, "Perriwimple, Do you know aught of the castle? Fact, not rumor."

She then waits patiently for his reply.


----------



## James Heard

Janis snorts derisively.

" Please. I'm talking about finding out where they've made their camp, or if they're lurking about somewhere in town. If we know where they've been hiding _and_ where we think they're going...But right now all we "know" is supposition and guesswork."

" I'm not fond of the idea of risking contact right now either, but this presents a unique opportunity before I *must* take a day to....attend to certain inadequacies revealed by the loss of my companion Orwell. Will someone attempt to follow me or not? I'm *not *asking permission. If need be I'll attend to the course of action I believe is correct and report back to the rest of you when I'm through, but time is _pressing _in the magics I have undertaken," Janis says impatiently.

Janis shakes her head. 

" One of you watch at least, because this isn't something I do lightly and not the least of which is to keep frightened watchmen from throwing arrows at me."

Janis hurries out the door of the inn and out into the street without waiting for more commentary where she waves her arms around as if creating room for herself. She begins to focus her Will to melting flesh and molding her form. As always her eyes change first, then she grimaces in discomfort as bones crack and muscles slide toward their intended form.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin thanks Tessa for healing him before the shouting match starts...



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " One of you watch at least, because this isn't something I do lightly and not the least of which is to keep frightened watchmen from throwing arrows at me."
> 
> Janis hurries out the door of the inn and out into the street without waiting for more commentary where she waves her arms around as if creating room for herself. She begins to focus her Will to melting flesh and molding her form. As always her eyes change first, then she grimaces in discomfort as bones crack and muscles slide toward their intended form.




"And by 'one of you' you of course, mean me. You never make things easy, do you." Daellin says, casting _Hawkeye_ (+5 to Spot, +50% range for 30min) before following the shapeshifted Janis.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Janis walks out, followed quickly by Daellin... Jarrith looks over at Lady Ashlyn.  Before she can raise an objection to this course of action Janis has decided for herself, Jarrith raises a hand to her.

"There is no action any better or worse than another at this point I'm afraid.  And I daresay that if Janis and Daellin are successful in this endeavor, then so much the better.  I'm actually quite relieved... I expected someone to argue about Sir Khensu and Marot going up and guarding the road tonight."

He turns to Sir Khensu and Marot and looks questioningly.  "You two all right tonight?  I could come along if need be, although I have other matters I'd like to attend to today.  I really need to find out if anyone knows the woods enough to locate where the fey creatures might be, and thus where we can find the sunblade."  He looks out the window and sees the progressing sun.  "With our backs now against the wall, we do not have the time to go randomly traipsing all around the forests.  We need to know pretty much where we have to go.  Someone in town or outside of it must know or have heard about this area."

He looks down at his masterwork silver rapier, and smiles.  "My weapon also has a date with the master craftsman from the caravan.  And I expect that to take at least a day as well."

Jarrith nods to Master Ochem and Lady Ashlyn, then smiles at Tessa as he leaves the inn, going off to find the caravan's artificer.

**********

OOC:  As I'm exchanging my metamagic rod for a +1 silver rapier and a wand of _Shield of Faith_... this "master craftsman" / "caravan artificer" business is just me explaining away in-game why my masterwork silver rapier will suddenly become a +1 silver rapier.  I'll probably use this guy as the quick explanation why I receive the wand as well.  Nothing else past that.


----------



## Kafkonia

Stormwind said:
			
		

> She then turns to Perriwimple, "Perriwimple, Do you know aught of the castle? Fact, not rumor."
> 
> She then waits patiently for his reply.




"It's big," he says. "Most people don't go there. It's kind of scary."


----------



## James Heard

The enormous, man-sized hawk was ugly, REALLY ugly. Janis stretched out a wing experimentally and looked at it. Inwardly, she sighed.

_Ah well, at least it's nicer than following that following the rat-man into the tunnels this time,_ she thought looking around the streets with her new eyes.

Janis nods at Daellin as he exits, squawks out a horrible hawk-sound, and then takes to the air while her magic is still in effect, hoping to catch the _Scent_ of her prey before it fades.


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

As Janis shifts into what can only be described as a mammoth hawk with an appearance problem, the remains of the crowd in the square gasp and shrink back at the display. Catching the sulfurous scent, Hawk-Janis cries out once---a raspy, dangerous sound---and takes to the air. 

The scent is unique, if a bit thready, and Hawk-Janis has little difficulty following it. The trail keeps low to the rooftops, and the shapechanged Cyran must take care due to the still present mist, and thus cannot take full advantage of her new form's speed. In addition, she makes sure the hustling ranger can spot her, dipping down an waiting occasionally while the land-bound elf catches up to her.

This cycle repeats steadily for the next few minutes, with one irregularity---the trail dips a moment and lingers near a street corner. There are a group of other smells below, none of which she recognizes, which cross and disperse in different directions. It is impossible to say when and how many people crossed this intersection, though a few trails are stronger and thus mostly likely more recent. As Hawk-Janis perches once again to wait for Daellin, she must decide---follow the retreating scent of the sulphur or one of the newer trails in case it relates to their quarry?


----------



## stonegod

*The Artificer and the Wife*

Jarrith shakes his Lumin brothers' hands as he takes his leave for the artificer; it seems they will prepare to leave immediately. The archivist grimaces but says nothing at the developments, and instead begins cursing out some of the scribes for their laxness. 

The Stalker exits the Tavern in time to see Daellin hustling after the most monstrous but sickly looking albino hawks he had ever seen. Shaking his head in bemusement, he goes to look for Adalstan d'Cannith, head of the few artificers traveling with the Expedition. He finds the young man amongst the damaged parts of one of the two caravan carts that had been salvaged from the wolf attack at the gate, attempting to do some mending. As the curly haired youth turns around, Jarrith is in for a shock---a livid scar of a vicious claw mark now mars the man's face, barely having missed his eye.

Adalstan, still jovial even wounded, quickly gets to the essence of Jarrith's request. "Zor. I can have to you by Zor. Tomorrow would be impossible, but Zor would do ya. Most of today's shot anyhow. Tandis here might be able to get yer wand sometime in the 'morrow, though. Will two days do you for the sword?"

Not having much of a choice, and knowing that Janis had some sort of ritual she said she needed to perform on tomorrow's Wir anyway, Jarrith agrees. Turning around, he sees a couple of villagers point to him, apparently directing a woman in his direction. She is out of the flush of youth but still young, and garbed in what passes for decent clothes in this grief stricken area. Her face is stained with ash, and Jarrith notes by her red eyes that she has recently been crying.

"Master? I have been told by others that you have found my husband? I am Stara, Stara Litmunova. Have you found Viktor?"


----------



## stonegod

*The Daughter's Request*

Ashlyn shakes her head at the other's stubbornness, but tries to focus on the task at hand. She sits the large man-boy down, trying to pin more questions out of him. The shifter paladin comes up to a moment, and states that he'd "save the worse" undead for her and then exits in preparation for their road duty. The recently touched warlock follows, a grim look on his face.

As the paladin exits, Ashlyn, Tessa, and Perriwimple notice the striking form of woman entering the Tavern at the same time. She controls a start at being so close to the almost-wolfman, but nods and then makes her way in. Tessa does not recognize the woman, but Ashlyn and Perriwimple do---it is Ireena, the Burgomaster's daughter. 

Ireena removes the fur cloak she was wearing, and marches up to the counter. A still beleaguered Arik looks at her. "I have foodstuff I have brought from the Manor. Have someone load them up in your larder. I've told Bildrath that the Blood is going to be a central food warehouse until some of the farmers can return to their lands." Ashlyn and Tessa both notice the unconcious flinch of Perriwimple's shoulder's at the name Bildrath.

Mentally dismissing Arik, Ireena stately makes her way over to the gathered others. She may not be a Galifarian noble, but she carried herself high for this land. Seeing Perriwimple, she raises and eyebrow and smiles a mischievous half smile, but says nothing. Instead, she addresses the paladin.

"Lady Ashlyn. You did not tell me you and your party came with so many others. It is good they have their own provisions, as these recent... troubles... have put our supplies in short. However, I have come with a favor that I must ask of you and yours."

Ireena takes a seat. "First, I must apologize if I seemed... curt with your other female companion. This time has been... challenging for us all. I did not appreciate what I heard was an accusation. But that is past. We must focus on what needs to done now." She looks around a moment, then turns back to the seated. "There are many dead here---to many to be buried. But rites must be observed, and care of the dead must be given, if only to give our people closure and prevent the inevitable disease that the dead bring with them. I would like the assistance of you and yours in taking the gathered bodies to the cemetery for cremation. My father... he will also need to be interred in our crypt."

She pauses a moment. "It is an imposition, but it is needed. The other villagers... they need to be with their families, and begin rebuilding their homes. Thus, we need your help. I have some minor magics given to us by Father Danovich before... and I would give them to your for all you all have done here. It should hopefully only take a day, perhaps two." She looks over to Perriwimple a moment, the half-smile returning. "I am sure Perriwimple would be eager to help. Anything to get away from you Uncle, hmm, Perriwimple?"


----------



## James Heard

*The Chase*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> This cycle repeats steadily for the next few minutes, with one irregularity---the trail dips a moment and lingers near a street corner. There are a group of other smells below, none of which she recognizes, which cross and disperse in different directions. It is impossible to say when and how many people crossed this intersection, though a few trails are stronger and thus mostly likely more recent. As Hawk-Janis perches once again to wait for Daellin, she must decide---follow the retreating scent of the sulphur or one of the newer trails in case it relates to their quarry?




Janis makes a mental note of the street corner and directions involved in both choices, and follows the sulfur trail as before... As tempting as it might be to find find an option that might discover compatriots of the assailants, throwing additional tasks into the mix at this time seems to be unwise.

Janis snorts, a noise that comes out truly comically from a man-sized hawk, and continues the chase.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn sighs in response Jarrith's comments, "I had thought it unwise for Janis to track the thief alone. It would have been better if we had all gone, then perhaps we could have made an end to that problem, should she actually be able to find them."

She nods towards the bodies outside "Nonetheless, the dead must be attended to. And we should also sort through that which we found at the church. Perhaps some of it can be put to good use."

As Irena enters the inn, Ashlyn turns towards her and listens, "Indeed, the dead must be attended to, and I will surely help. I was intending to ask this of your brother, but perhaps you can better answer ... With Father Danovich's demise, does the village yet have someone to take his place, to preside over the funerals and so forth?"

Ashlyn pauses a moment then speaks again in a soft firm voice, "I would accept whatever you should choose to give, but with the proviso that it not be something that you or the villagers will need. Something that would be of great value to me and my companions would be information. Information on the castle, on it's lord, on the witches at Lysaga hill, and on the fey inhabiting the forest in the area. We are yet strangers stumbling in the dark, thus the illumination of what we need to know in order to help this land would perhaps be the most helpful gift of all."

She then turns to Tessa and Perriwimple, "We need an empty wagon to transport the dead to the cemetary. Perriwimple, can you borrow one?"

Ashlyn then walks to the door, looks out over the dead in the square, closes her eyes briefly and takes a deep breath before stepping outside.

[Diplomacy vs Irena (to convince her to gather information for us as 'payment') 1d20+10]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Adalstan said:
			
		

> "Zor. I can have to you by Zor. Tomorrow would be impossible, but Zor would do ya. Most of today's shot anyhow. Tandis here might be able to get yer wand sometime in the 'morrow, though. Will two days do you for the sword?"



Jarrith sighs, but then nods.  "That will be fine.  Thank you."  He pulls off his backpack, rummages through it, then pulls out the short metamagical rod he'd been carrying.  "Here... you can take this back... I've found that I can't use it effectively, not when I wield both my weapons at once.  This should cover the costs."  When the young man takes it, Jarrith takes a second to appraise the scar on the young man's face.  He snorts once in grim humor and tries to put a positive spin on the unfortunate event.  "Bet you never expected to be a war veteran when you studied to be a magewright, eh?  Don't worry... women love a man's who's seen combat.  I mean, it sure isn't my personality that makes me popular."

Jarrith flashes his sideways grin, then turns to leave... when he sees the few people pointing the young woman in his direction.  As she approaches, the Stalker looks at her questioningly... then hears what she has to ask.



			
				Stara said:
			
		

> "Master? I have been told by others that you have found my husband? I am Stara, Stara Litmunova. Have you found Viktor?"



Upon hearing the name, Jarrith's face drops.  Only a blind man would not be able to tell that the name 'Viktor Limunova' is connected to some unfortunate news.  Trying his best to be delicate, fuly expecting an all-out breakdown from the woman... Jarrith trods delicately while opening one of the pouches on his belt.

"Um... yes... Miss Stara... I had found Viktor.  My name is Jarrith Bronns... and... we came upon..." he pulls out the identification papers and the silver leaf charm they had taken from the body when they found him.  "We came upon your husband... he unfortunately had... you know..."  He hands the two items to Stara, and hopes that he doesn't need to verbalize that it is that he's implying.  The sympathy in his eyes should be all that she requires to understand what it is he's trying to say.  "He was in the middle of the street... he seemed to have only recently... um... well..."  He takes a deep breath and finishes his thought.  "We moved him off the street into one of the abandoned homes, in hopes that he would not turn... into... um... ahem.  If you would like to see him, I can try and take you back there."

"I'm very sorry for your loss, Miss Stara."


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

Hawk-Janis follows the sulphuric smell, leaving the others behind. She notes not that it is no longer darting along the rooftops, but making a straight line for the outskirts of the village. It flies north, towards the woods---and closer to the castle.

Hoping to catch it now that it is in the open, the druid dives after the smell, assuming the earth-bound ranger will be able to catch up. She feels she is getting close, when, on the edge of town, she gets a surprise.

Hawk-Janis thought she had been getting quite close to the source of the smell, when she detected another change in motion---down, and quickly. Just as she was going to investigate...

*TWANG*

The arrow was poorly shot, but it was clearly shot at her. Glaring down, she sees a villager with a bow and his dog. The smell is coming from down there now, though she cannot see a direct source. However, as the bowman takes aim again, she realizes she has other problems.

[Hawk-Janis has initiative. She is about 30 ft up in the air above the villager. The jogging Daellin is about a round and a half away at this time.]


----------



## stonegod

*The Daughter's Request*



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn pauses a moment then speaks again in a soft firm voice, "I would accept whatever you should choose to give, but with the proviso that it not be something that you or the villagers will need. Something that would be of great value to me and my companions would be information. Information on the castle, on it's lord, on the witches at Lysaga hill, and on the fey inhabiting the forest in the area. We are yet strangers stumbling in the dark, thus the illumination of what we need to know in order to help this land would perhaps be the most helpful gift of all."



[Diplomacy check]

Ireena nods and sighs, following Ashlyn to the door. "I can ask, but on the Castle... No one goes there. Goes there an returns. My father spoke of many tales of foolish priests or knights that ventured there, trying to banish its evil. None survived. I Lord ir'Zarovich ventured there..." She does not finish. "I will ask about the others, but I do not know if I will hear more than you already have." She gazes out on the others in the square, a distant look on her face. "Danovich, Danovich was our only priest. We have none to give words to the dead."


[sblock=Perriwimple]You know a little bit about the Witches, from the stories you have heard. It is said that they lurk in the village, cursing those that besmirch them. Your uncle once claimed that Pelagia, the loom lady, cursed him with boils for not buying her yarn, but he could have been just angry. As for the forest---Nana said it hungry with the big wolves, the hungry ones. They have a lair there, somewhere to the east, but no one knows where, so the stories go.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

*The Wife*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "If you would like to see him, I can try and take you back there."
> 
> "I'm very sorry for your loss, Miss Stara."



Stara nods, but does not cry; apparently this news is not surprising to her. Her tears have already been shed. "Please, take me there. I wish to see him."

The Stalker leads Stara to the abandoned building where they lay Viktor to rest. Though other buildings have been reclaimed---he can see a father and son work on unblocking their windows---this one seems to have lost its inhabitants and remains empty. Jarrith leads the widow to the cloth draped form, and uncovers it for her. While tears forms in her eyes upon seeing her dead husband, she does not break down. She caresses his cheek, and after a moment, speaks.

"He is not like the others. He did not rise as one of them?" Jarrith nods. The woman smiles. "Good. It worked then. For that I am glad." She moves the cloth aside, baring his neck. She seems to be looking for something. "Did you find a trinket around his neck, a maple charm? I gave it to him. For his health."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Stara said:
			
		

> "Did you find a trinket around his neck, a maple charm? I gave it to him. For his health."



"Yes... it's inside the identification papers.  You should have it already." Jarrith says.  (OOC: I included return of the silver leaf charm in the previous post)



			
				Stara said:
			
		

> "He is not like the others. He did not rise as one of them?  Good. It worked then. For that I am glad."



Jarrith questions the young woman.  "Worked?  What worked?  Do you know of some method of keeping people from rising?"  He steps forward and gets a little excited.  "When my compatriots and I found your husband, we marvelled at the fact that he hadn't shown the effects that so many others did when they interacted with the walking dead.  Or even... some of us ourselves."  He opens his mouth and sticks out his tongue, where the slightest discoloration still remains of when he was infected by the sickness.  "If you know of some method of protecting others of the same fate, this should be something that we pass out to the village on a grand scale.  There is no telling if or when things might devolve back the way they were, and this cure might do wonders for the survivability of everyone here."


----------



## stonegod

*The Wife*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "If you know of some method of protecting others of the same fate, this should be something that we pass out to the village on a grand scale.  There is no telling if or when things might devolve back the way they were, and this cure might do wonders for the survivability of everyone here."



Stara look inside the papers. She most likely had been distracted earlier, but she now smiles seeing the charm within. She takes it out, letting it dangle for a moment.

"It is an old charm, from my Babcia." You guess she means Grandmother. "She said it would protect one's health, keep them from becoming sick or stop a sickness already in place. I didn't believe her, but thank the true Blood of those that Overwatch, it worked." She gazes at it a moment, then offers it to Jarrith. "Vicktor and I... we had no children. I have no other family, and I would like to thank you for treating my husband so well, even in death. Please, if it will help protect you, take it."


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Hawk-Janis has initiative. She is about 30 ft up in the air above the villager. The jogging Daellin is about a round and a half away at this time.]




If Daellin sees or hears the shot -- and he should still have the Hawkeye spell up -- he breaks into a full run to close.


----------



## Kafkonia

Stormwind said:
			
		

> She then turns to Tessa and Perriwimple, "We need an empty wagon to transport the dead to the cemetary. Perriwimple, can you borrow one?"




Perriwimple looks at the ground. "I don't know," he says. "My uncle... he would be mad. I shouldn't have left. He'll yell."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Stara said:
			
		

> "Vicktor and I... we had no children. I have no other family, and I would like to thank you for treating my husband so well, even in death. Please, if it will help protect you, take it."



Jarrith smiles appreciatingly at the offer of the necklace, however he gently shakes his head.  "No, no... I would not dream of seperating an heir from her heirloom.  Your Babcia seems a loving person, and loved you enough to pass it on.  It deserves to stay within your family."

Jarrith reaches down and gently pulls his magical silver rapier out from it's scabbard.  He then turns it to display the symbol of the Silver Flame on the pommel.  "This is my charm.  My protection from the diseases of the world.  A blessing from the Flame and I can fight off the same sicknesses that you can.  I need not take your necklace from you.  Protect yourself in these times, Miss Stara... you have many decades ahead of you."  He nods to her and then slides the weapon back onto his belt.

Jarrith kneels down and replaces the cover over her husband's head, then looks back up to her.  "Would you like me to carry him?  Take him with us?  He deserves a proper burial if that be your wish.  I can bring him to the church."


----------



## stonegod

*The Wife*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Would you like me to carry him?  Take him with us?  He deserves a proper burial if that be your wish.  I can bring him to the church."



Stara takes back the locket, and communicates that she would like Viktor taken with the other bodies. Apparently, she had heard that the Burgomaster's daughter, Ireena, is arranging the handling of the bodies, though she does not know the details.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hawk-Janis thought she had been getting quite close to the source of the smell, when she detected another change in motion---down, and quickly. Just as she was going to investigate...
> 
> *TWANG*
> 
> The arrow was poorly shot, but it was clearly shot at her. Glaring down, she sees a villager with a bow and his dog. The smell is coming from down there now, though she cannot see a direct source. However, as the bowman takes aim again, she realizes she has other problems.
> 
> [Hawk-Janis has initiative. She is about 30 ft up in the air above the villager. The jogging Daellin is about a round and a half away at this time.]



Ignoring the bowman for the while, Janis circles up and around him in the direction that the scent appears to have been going, hoping to either find some traces of the trail or determine that he is the source.

OOC: Janis moves up 40 ft (to 70ft - past the range increment of a short bow) and then uses the rest of her movement  (40 ft) to shift past and around the bowman 
looking for traces of her quarry. What time of day is it?


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ireena nods and sighs, following Ashlyn to the door. "I can ask, but on the Castle... No one goes there. Goes there an returns. My father spoke of many tales of foolish priests or knights that ventured there, trying to banish its evil. None survived. I Lord ir'Zarovich ventured there..." She does not finish. "I will ask about the others, but I do not know if I will hear more than you already have." She gazes out on the others in the square, a distant look on her face. "Danovich, Danovich was our only priest. We have none to give words to the dead."




Tessa had followed along, lingering almost in Ashlyn's shadow as the paladin spoke with Ireena.  She was no negotiator herself, and while she wanted to help she did not know quite where to start- she was content at first to simply be away from Mateush.  But as the townswoman continued to speak, Tessa saw one route she could take towards helping...

She looked carefully at Ireena, then made one sidelong glance at Ashlyn, pausing only the briefest of moments.  She cleared her throat gently, then spoke in a quiet voice.  "I am a priestess, and while I do not know the rites that your folk use, the powers that I serve would certainly not begrudge you any comfort that I might be able to offer.  I would be willing to perform whatever services you feel would be appropriate- I have performed more funeral rites than I care to remember, and I know first-hand how much even a few kind words of closure can do in such troubled times.  And perhaps some of the other travlers in our group could be persuaded to say the words of their faith as well..."


----------



## stonegod

*The Daughter's Request*

At Tessa's word, Ireena smiles. She looks over the square again, watching Arik and a few young men he rounded up start to unload food from cart containing the Kolyana larder. "The true Blood runs through us. It sustains us, and we make ourselves worthy of it and of those that Overwatch. Any words will comfort us at this time." She turns inward again, to Ashlyn and Tessa, though her words seem initially for Perriwimple. "You may use our cart and I will speak to Bildrath personally about another. I will not be refused in this. I will try to wrangle up some youths to help with the digging of the hole for the pyre, though your other companions will needed to help as well if we are to get this done soon." She smiles once again. "If there is anything else you need of me, let me know. Otherwise, there is more work to be done before darkness settles."


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

Daellin, coming around a corner of a burned out building, villagers still sorting though the mess, spots the feathered form that could only be Janis ahead. The late afternoon sunlight is diffused by the clinging mist, but he still catches the brief glint and streak of an arrow streak past her. The ranger curses internally, and sprints has fast as he can, dodging around corners and other debris still in the street. 

Hawk-Janis climbs steadily, hunting for the scent of her prey. It quickly becomes apparent, even as she circles around, that it made a dive for the ground. She it too high currently to catch any strong scent from up here.

The farmer take another shot with his bow, and while this one was closer, it is still far from the mark. The dog barks in a frenzy.

[If it was a straight line, Daellin could run no problem, but its only straight as the hawk-beast flies. One move action next round will get Daellin on the scene; he will have a standard action remaing. It is late afternoon, but the sun is not setting yet. Scent can only detect smells within 30 ft., and Janis has flown away from the trail.]


----------



## James Heard

Janis screams in frustration, wheels around and dives toward the bowman - aiming her narrow hawk-form _through_ at the last moment toward the aggressive animal beside him and then hopefully past the two landbound creatures upwards again out of range of pitchforks and whatever other nonsense the farmer brings to bear.

OOC: Yes, I know it's mechanically unsound, but what the hell...Janis will try an overrun against the dog. While she's down there though, she'll take a sniff of the dog...which honestly sounds more gruesome than anything else Janis has faced in the adventure to date.


----------



## drothgery

"Put that bow away." Daellin shouts. "Trust me, she'll leave you alone if you do." But he draws his bow just the same.


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

In a burst of energy, the elf finally round the corner and spots the farmer shooting at the Hawk-Janis. "Put that bow away." Daellin shouts. "Trust me, she'll leave you alone if you do." But he draws his bow just the same. The elf tenses up, ready for anything.

Hawk-Janis, her quarry no long airborne, dives downward, hoping to barrel through the yipping dog and after the grounded trail. As she barrels downward, wing tight together, the sulfurous smell blooms once again until it becomes clear as it is too late...

...its the dog!

The 'dog' nips at large hawk-thing, drawing a few feathers in its mouth. While the beast attempts to wrest Hawk-Janis to the ground, she slips out of the grasp just in time to smash into the beast. But the beast's bulk is too much, and her sudden change in momentum forces her to the ground, sprawled on the cobblestone. ['Dog's AoO hits; 4 damage; Joint trip attack failed. Overrun resisted. Janis' strength check fails to push aside the dog, her dexterity check is not enough to resist being knocked prone.]

The farmer hears Daellin, but distractedly mutters, "Ta bird vill veed ma family." The farmer takes a kick at the downed bird, but even then the prone hawk-think manages to dodge out of the way.

The 'dog' barks once, then bolts for the forest coverage 20 yards hence. It vanishes into the trees!

Summary:
- Daellin: 15 ft from farmer/Janis
- Janis: 38/42, prone
- Farmer: Standing next to Janis
- 'Dog': Dashed into treeline 60 feet away.


----------



## James Heard

Janis is unfazed by the revelation of the dog's nature, considering how completely incompetent the farmer seems to be with his bow.

Standing up and ignoring the farmer determined to serve her for dinner, Janis darts into the air to follow her prey again.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin follows Janis again.

OOC: Now if she can speak in hawk form, and told him that she was after the dog, then Daellin could probably shoot it; longbow range +50% from Hawkeye is pretty long, but since he's not entirely sure what she's chasing after...


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

The hawk-thing stands, but the farmer manages to land a kick as she does so. [2hp nonlethal] She takes off into the air again, after the 'dog'. However, she quickly runs into problems---the trees are too high to fly above and pick up a scent, but too close together for a creature of her size to effectively fly through. She can move slowly, but suspects that her quarry will quickly move ahead of her.

Daellin dashes up to the treeline, ignoring the lame calls of the farmer behind him. He sees the dog vanish into the undergrowth. He keen elven eyes, coupled with his magic, spot the dog ahead in the underbrush of the forest. But then he sees something unexpected. The 'dog's' form warps and twists into a tiny, ugly, demonic looking humanoid before it fades from sight!

[Janis will have to fly at half speed to keep the scent. Daellin is just within the treeline, having seen the 'dog' disappear.]


----------



## James Heard

Weighing several possible options in her head, Janis makes a sudden 180 turn and instead of going into the tight confines of the forest she beelines it back towards the former intersection as fast as her wings will take her.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith carries the body of Viktor Litmunova over his shoulder, wrapped up in the cloth that had been covering it.  His strides are long and purposeful as he makes his way back towards the center of town.

When he arrives, he sees Ireena working hard with the others at gathering up the bodies of the dead, placing them on her cart.  He walks over to it and gently places Litmunova onto the cart as well, then looks at the Burgomaster's daughter.  "Viktor Litmunova.  His wife Stara wishes he join the others in whatever final rest you have planned."

Once the body has been placed, he dusts off his hands on his trousers, then looks around at the young boys and men who are completely the various tasks.  "Have you need of me further in this duty?  I would be glad to give whatever assistance is needed, although I still have my duty to discover what section of the forest might hold the creatures of nature that guard the sunblade.  Although we could also just spread out a general word for anyone who might know anything to report back to me."


----------



## drothgery

James Heard said:
			
		

> Weighing several possible options in her head, Janis makes a sudden 180 turn and instead of going into the tight confines of the forest she beelines it back towards the former intersection as fast as her wings will take her.




Trying to figure out what that thing was, Daellin stays as close to Janis in bird form as he can manage. Unfortunately, he used his best trick for dealing with something invisible already today (the _entangle_ spell he cast earlier).


----------



## stonegod

*The Daughter's Request*

Ashlyn, Tessa, and Perriwimple note Jarrith's return, carrying a wrapped body. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Have you need of me further in this duty?  I would be glad to give whatever assistance is needed, although I still have my duty to discover what section of the forest might hold the creatures of nature that guard the sunblade.  Although we could also just spread out a general word for anyone who might know anything to report back to me."



Ireena turns her pretty face to Jarrith a moment, then shakes her head. "Not tonight. Tonight we continue to gather the dead. On the morrow, Lady Ashlyn and your healer have agreed to assist with their final cremation. You may speak to them for more, but you have time to ask about tonight if you wish."

Ireena then makes her leave of you and enters Bildrath's shop.


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

Daellin sighs as the Hawk-Jannis wings over as best as her form can and then flies back toward town. The creature he had seen was not one he was familiar with. Janis with her arcane knowledge or one of the archivists of the Caravan---the healer Tessa perhaps---might know more of such things. As he jogs after Cyran, he notes the bewildered look on the farmer's face as he glances down at his hands in confusion.

Hawk-Jannis is soon at the crossroad again. It has been a few minutes, but nothing significantly had changed. Perching upon a rain gutter, she examines the scents at hand. Disregarding the sulfuric smell, the two strongest set of smells consists of a single scent going in one direction of the crossroad (south) and a small group of about three scents heading east. Both are about as recent as the other.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ireena said:
			
		

> "Not tonight. Tonight we continue to gather the dead. On the morrow, Lady Ashlyn and your healer have agreed to assist with their final cremation. You may speak to them for more, but you have time to ask about tonight if you wish."



Jarrith nods a goodbye to the young woman, and watches her walk into the shop.

Turning once, he spots Ashlyn, Tess and Perriwimple off to the side, finishing up all that they needed to accomplish.  He wanders over to them and raises his hand in greeting.

"It appears as though we're all doing the deeds our forefathers would be proud of.  Even in an isolated province like this, man and woman work hard to help each other.  It is good to see."  He glances left and right, but appears to not find what he is looking for.  "Any sign of Janis and Daellin yet?  I do not want to worry so soon... but come sundown if they have not returned, we might need to go searching.  Hopefully that will not be necessary, eh?"

"Have any of you by any chance heard anything from the villagers here about the castle, the witch's hill, or the forest of nature's creatures?  That was my intended duty until I got sidetracked by a young woman whose husband was missing."  He turns and looks at the tall young man standing there.  "Perriwimple... you have lived here most of your life, correct?  Have you heard any stories or tales about the neighboring witches or nature creatures out in the woods?"


----------



## Kafkonia

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Perriwimple... you have lived here most of your life, correct?  Have you heard any stories or tales about the neighboring witches or nature creatures out in the woods?"




The large young man blinks. "Oh I do!" Perriwimple says, as though suddenly remembering something. "I know the witches can be mean. They put curses on you if they're mad. My uncle once said a witch gave him boils, but he gets angry a lot." He pauses. "Granma Margaret said the forest has wolves in it. Big, bad wolves that eat you. No one knows where they live, though."


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hawk-Jannis is soon at the crossroad again. It has been a few minutes, but nothing significantly had changed. Perching upon a rain gutter, she examines the scents at hand. Disregarding the sulfuric smell, the two strongest set of smells consists of a single scent going in one direction of the crossroad (south) and a small group of about three scents heading east. Both are about as recent as the other.



Janis heads east. While the lone scent was certainly tempting, the whole idea of this was to perform reconnaissance.


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

Hawk-Janis flies after the larger group of scents, following it through the village. The occasional villager or group of villagers crossing the trail's path gawk at the odd bird, but the druid presses on. She notes several other older crossing paths as she follows. 

Finally, after a few more minutes, she catches up to the group. Apparently, they have entered a run down house. Daellin has done his best to catch up, and find Hawk-Jannis perching on a nearby building, determining her next move.


----------



## stonegod

*Questions Abound*

[Gather Info Check.]

Not receiving as much help as he would have liked from Perriwimple, the Stalker begins asking about for the questions that plagued them: What do you know about the witches? The forest and fey? The castle? While assiting with tending the dead, or pulling off boarded windows, or buying a round of ale brought with the caravan with the still taciturn townfolk, Jarrith is able to hear the following. As all stories, some may be true, some may be false, but a grain of truth may be found.

- "Fah! The Witches! Speak not their name. At least with the Devil Strahd, we knew the cause. But them, fah!"

- "Forest dark and terrible. No good hunting. The wolves hunt you!"

- "Fey folk? I've 'eard tales of a the rusalka out there. Lures men to the waters and drowns them for their wickedness!"

- "Dark, the castle is. No light lives there. My dziadek spoke of a great Burgomaster in his youth that tamed the heart of it once, but she too fell to it due to her pride."

- "The witches walk around in fair form, seducing the young to sacrifice them in their dark pacts when a dark moon shines!"

- "The Great Conquerer's almost-martyr founded a monastery on that foul Hill, to cleanse the taint of the dark ones that once worshiped there. It is said she went mad after returning to find all its stones covered in blood!"

- "The spirit of the wood---the czernovoi---lives deep in the forest to the northeast. He gathers his fey dancers for a wild and terrible ride on the forest wolves!"


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hawk-Janis flies after the larger group of scents, following it through the village. The occasional villager or group of villagers crossing the trail's path gawk at the odd bird, but the druid presses on. She notes several other older crossing paths as she follows.
> 
> Finally, after a few more minutes, she catches up to the group. Apparently, they have entered a run down house. Daellin has done his best to catch up, and find Hawk-Jannis perching on a nearby building, determining her next move.




"Well, do you want me to go in there or not? You're certainly doing a fine job of leading me around." Daellin says.


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

As Hawk-Janis ponders her next move, her calling out to Daellin draws attention. A few windows of the neighboring buildings open up for the curious, but more interestingly to the druid is the door of the house in question. It opens, and a large man with a thick, black beard in simple peasant garb looks out, a look of confusion on his face. He shakes his head a moment and is about to close the door when a young girl, perhaps eight, sneaks between his legs to get a look at the scene. She giggles once, pointing at the strange bird, then is shuffled inside.

Daellin has time to accost the villager before the door closes, as does Hawk-Janis (though it is unlikely they speak avian).


----------



## James Heard

Janis hops down of the ledge she was perched upon, shifting back to her more recognizable form as she does so.

" Either the creature's master is inside there, or else he went towards the crossroads."

Janis shrugs unhappily.

" I thought the outside possibility of a larger cell of agents working from within the town was a greater danger, and the risk of leaving town too great for the two of us alone in any case."

" I suppose it can't hurt to talk to the people inside?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

The villagers were a colorful people if nothing else... Jarrith decided for himself as his conversations continued.  With years of experience pulling facts from fancy, he picked up on certain points that various folks said and followed those up with additional questions... hoping to draw out a little more clearly just what has happened here over the generations.



> "Fey folk? I've 'eard tales of a the rusalka out there. Lures men to the waters and drowns them for their wickedness!"



"When you speak of 'rusalka'... do you have another translation of what that is?  I'm afraid I do nort understand that word."  Jarrith then pulls out Ismark's map and shows it to the villager.  "And do you have a specific body of water you are referring to?  The river that runs through Barovia in general, or perhaps are you refering to the Tser Pool or further west at Tser Falls?"



> "Dark, the castle is. No light lives there. My dziadek spoke of a great Burgomaster in his youth that tamed the heart of it once, but she too fell to it due to her pride."



"Really?  How long ago was this?"  He pulls out his notebook and begins taking down the information.  "What was this woman's name... the great Burgomaster?  And when you say she 'tamed the heart of it', do you mean she had a relationship with the castle's lord, or are you referring to the castle itself?"



> "The witches walk around in fair form, seducing the young to sacrifice them in their dark pacts when a dark moon shines!"




"By dark moon, do you mean a full moon?  Or a new moon?  When you say they seduce the young and sacrifice them... is there children specifically here in Barovia that you are referring to?  Is this a frequent occurance?"



> "The Great Conquerer's almost-martyr founded a monastery on that foul Hill, to cleanse the taint of the dark ones that once worshiped there. It is said she went mad after returning to find all its stones covered in blood!"




"Who is this 'almost-martyr' you speak of?  Does she have a name?  I have heard talk of a great woman, the town's Burgomaster in the past, that dealt with who is in the castle.  Do you mean the same person?"  The monestary aspect intrigues him, and he focuses on that.  "So Lysaga Hill is home to a monestery, hmm?  Do you know what Order she founded there?  Is there someone in town, a historian perhaps, who might have more knowledge about what this monestery was for and when it was built?"



> "The spirit of the wood---the czernovoi---lives deep in the forest to the northeast. He gathers his fey dancers for a wild and terrible ride on the forest wolves!"




"Hmm... I do not believe I've ever heard the word 'czernovoi' before.  Is there a translation into the Common tongue of what that is?  And when you say he lives deep into the woods to the northeast... would you happen to know if that is north or south of the road out of Barovia?"


----------



## drothgery

James Heard said:
			
		

> " I suppose it can't hurt to talk to the people inside?"




"One can hope." The elf says, following Janis up to the door.


----------



## stonegod

*Questions Abound*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "When you speak of 'rusalka'... do you have another translation of what that is?  I'm afraid I do not understand that word."  Jarrith then pulls out Ismark's map and shows it to the villager.  "And do you have a specific body of water you are referring to?  The river that runs through Barovia in general, or perhaps are you referring to the Tser Pool or further west at Tser Falls?"



As far as Jarrith can put together, a rusalka is a watery spirit of a drowned maiden. However, his impression is that it is not necessarily an undead spirit, but a fey. As for where, the stories are contradictory. Essentially, wherever there is water, there might be a rusalka.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Really?  How long ago was this?"  He pulls out his notebook and begins taking down the information.  "What was this woman's name... the great Burgomaster?  And when you say she 'tamed the heart of it', do you mean she had a relationship with the castle's lord, or are you referring to the castle itself?"



From the old man's age and his ramblings, Jarrith would place this 'Great' Burgomaster to be at least 80 to 120 years ago. The man does not know of a name. It is made clear again that "There is no lord of the castle; only the dark curse of the Devil Strahd." Or so the man says.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "By dark moon, do you mean a full moon?  Or a new moon?  When you say they seduce the young and sacrifice them... is there children specifically here in Barovia that you are referring to?  Is this a frequent occurance?"



 The 'dark moon' is a new moon. New moons happen quite frequently due to Eberron's twelve satellites, but after some questioning, Jarrith figures the 'dark moon' is specifically the moon opposed to the moon of the current month. Some quick discussion with Mateusz determines that the 'dark moon' of Zarantyr is Therendor---due to become new in five night's time. 

Jarrith does not find any particular names of the disappeared, though with the Curse, wolf predation, and other misfortunes, life expectancy in Barovia seems to be low.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Who is this 'almost-martyr' you speak of?  ...  Is there someone in town, a historian perhaps, who might have more knowledge about what this monastery was for and when it was built?"



The matron seems surprised by Jarrith's lack of knowledge, and names the almost-martyr one St. Ecaterina, a name unfamiliar to the Stalker. Her Order bore her name, but the ruins on Lysaga Hill bear witness to its distruction.

Unfortunately, as Jarrith secretly expected, the town historian is dead, killed by their own hands. Apparently, the priesthood of Barovia was the only written tradition of the area.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Hmm... I do not believe I've ever heard the word 'czernovoi' before.  Is there a translation into the Common tongue of what that is?  And when you say he lives deep into the woods to the northeast... would you happen to know if that is north or south of the road out of Barovia?"



Forest spirit is the best Jarrith can determine. It sounds like a powerful fey spirit, tied to the woods specifically. It is supposedly a dark trickster. Its lair is said to be in the thickest part of the woods where the wolves run---north of the Barovian road.


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

With little ceremony, Janis knocks on the worn wooden door of the domicile. The large bearded man answers, again with his child in tow. Daellin and Janis can see a worn woman in the process of putting back together a clutter strewn home.

The man is taken aback by Janis' appearance, and instinctually makes the 'V'-mark that signifies the evil eye. Open seeing her husband's reaction, the wife chides her husband. "It is the Pale Lady, Igor, as Marzena mentioned. Treat her with respect." The man frowns, then turns to the pair.

"What may I do for you, Pale Lady?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis sniffs the air for any of the relevant smells from the inn.

" Forgive us for intruding so. We're trying to check up on all the townspeople. How are you, and have you seen anything untoward recently?"

Janis crouches to bring herself to eye level with the child, inhaling deeply as she does so.

" And what do they call _you_?"


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

The man looks at Janis with a look of 'besides-the-hungry-zombie-hordes' before a thump from his wife removes it. "No. Nothing. Widania here did wander of a bit and pester Jerzy down the street on our way back from Anya's mothers, but nothing otherwise."

Widania, the little girl, looks at Janis with a finger lolling her mouth. "It was all purple!" Her father frowns the non-sequitur. 

None of the smells seem familiar to Janis.


Edit: I'm going to move the questioning forward a bit.

Janis and Daellin look at each other, and the druid asks "What was purple?"

The girl looks up and smiles. "Mama and Tata and me going down the street when everything turned purple! It was shiny! I just float! Then it wasn't purple anymore and Mister Jerzy was there and Mama and Tata were gone! Purple was fun!"

Janis cannot be sure, but it is clear there was a spell-like effect going on similar to what happened to Marot, though she cannot say what exactly. [Spellcraft]


----------



## James Heard

Janis scrunches up her face in distaste.

"I see. What an adorable child you have here. Maybe we could inquire as to which residence is Master Jerzy's? Ah, let me see if I recall...he's a baker? No...That's not right. You'll have to forgive me, faces to names, names to faces and such...Daellin, I don't suppose you remember him? I think that maybe Marot spoke to him the most?"


----------



## stonegod

Igor frowns again, not quite buying Janis' bluff, but another thump from the wife brings him around. Irritated, his gives directions that are to a house down a few side streets from here along one of the paths the pair crossed on their way here.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith returns to the others after the day of gathering information.  Mateusz had been quite helpful, and with his help, the Stalker was able to piece several things together.  When Ashlyn, Tessa, and Perriwimple were available to be spoken to, he went over what he discovered.

"The witches on the Hill control what used to be a monestery... build many years ago by St. Ecaterina for an Order by her name.  It is said the witches walk in fair form and make sacrifices during the new moon... which I believe is five days from now.  We should be able to find Sir Urik's Symbol of the Raven there.

To the northeast, deep in the Svalich wood... there was talk of a czernovoi.  A dark trickster fey spirit.  It's lair is deep in the woods where the wolves run.  It wouldn't be difficult to believe that Lady Ashlyn's sunblade is in that lair.

There was also talk about some water spirits as well... rusalka, I think they're called.  Not necessarily germaine to what we are doing, but there IS at least one more fane that has ties to the darkness of this land that we need to find.  We won't know for certain until we acquire the Tome of Strahd... but it is something to keep in mind."

He nods once to himself and runs through a couple further things he discovered which have no real impact as of yet.  Then he looks back up at the others.  "I think we should prepare ourselves for the day and the journey out tomorrow or the day after.  When Janis and Daellin come back, we'll need to determine what our next course of action will be.  Either heading straight to the castle to find the Tome first and before the agents of the Claw get there... or start on finding the objects at the two fanes we know about in order to lessen the Curse that hangs over this whole place.  What say you?"


----------



## stonegod

*The Chase*

[I'm going to move this ahead again. Need to get folks back together.]

Taking their leave, Janis and Daellin went in search of a man named Jerzy. Janis' heightened scenes were still at work, but in the village proper, there were many people moving about now that the zombie incursion was lifted. With neighbor visiting neighbor and kin checking on kin, there were a lot of threads that made her untrained tracking difficult.

Jerzy was not found at his house, or at least no one answered at the door. While Daellin looked in the window---seeing another house in need of cleaning---Janis asked if anyone had seen Jerzy recently. No one had---apparently, he had not returned from his journey yet. Or something had delayed him.

With their only recourse breaking and entering, the increased difficulty of tracking scents in the village, and the limited duration of Janis' spell, the druid and the tracker decide to return to the Tavern to report their findings. It was clear now that whomever had possessed Marot had the ability to jump bodies---the little girl proved that---and was most likely of an arcane bent, considering the fiendish creature at its command and the nature of the Claw. If their camp was to the north, as the sulphur trail indicated, then they would not be able to make it to the Castle without passing by Marot and Sir Khensu. As far as the party could tell, the Castle had but one approach.

With that, the group rejoined at the Blood on the Vine, with Jarrith having shared his news.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"So that's the story.  It seems obvious that if it was in fact Claw agents who took over Marot and this young girl of yours... then we are on a race against time."  Jarrith picks up his wine glass and takes a quick swig.  "Janis, you originally wanted to head for Lysaga Hill and the forest before going to the castle.  Is this still your opinion?  Or do you think we should head to the castle first, find the Tome, then proceed from there for the other parts we heard about?  And what of the rest of you?"  He shrugs his shoulders as usual, and looks at his glass.  "I know what I would prefer, but I think majority should rule on this one."

He finishes off the wine, and motions to the barkeep for a refill.  "But be that as it may... we all have some things we need to finish here before we move on.  We've been going pretty much non-stop.  I had promised I would help Ireena out at the church's gravesite to put the villager's bodies to rest.  So that is my plan of action once our meeting here in adjourned."


----------



## James Heard

" I think we should find the Claw agents and kill them. After they're dead I think that we're still better off going to Lysaga Hill."

Janis sighs.

" I hate feeling rushed. Why can't we trouble ourselves with outing more...leisurely villainy on occasion?"


----------



## Stormwind

For many hours while day slowly turned to night, Ashlyn toiled with the dead of Barovia, transporting the bodies by wagon to the graveyard where a large pyre was being built. Unobtrusively organising things when they need to be done, and always busy working herself, the day passed. The scent of death lingered in the air, but it was a scent that Ashlyn was well used to ... still it itched in her nose like a sneeze waiting to happen.

During the day, Ashlyn spent time working alongside both Tessa and Perriwimple and with a few words here and there, she slowly got to know them a little better.

As far as the arrangements for the funeral, Ashlyn was relieved that someone else was able to take on the burden of officiating. She was much happier quietly organising what needed to be done in preparation.

Finally as the group regathered at the inn, Ashlyn walks in and quietly takes a seat. She seems a little more relaxed, albeit somber. As Jarrith and Janis speak, she listens carefully, and then nods slightly, "My thoughts would seem to coincide with Janis's. It would be unwise to proceed with our objectives with an enemy on our flank, thus I would be keen to neutralise them before we proceed."

She pauses a moment, "We should also examine the equipment we obtained at the church. Perhaps we can put some of it to better use."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith shrugs and then nods.  "I can certainly see the wisdom in that.  The question of course is whether we can find the agents in time."  He looks to Janis "Did you and Daellin discover where the agents might be?  Or else who might have knowledge of them?  Because if that knowledge is unknown to us, then searching for an unknown foe might not be the best use of our time... not when we still have the symbol, sword, and tome to find as well."

"It is safe to assume that the person who posessed Marot knows of the location of all three items as well... unless of course he has a horrible short-term memory, although that might be a bit too much to hope for, heh heh..." he chuckles at his own lame attempt at humor.  "If we do not have leads to follow right now, mayhaps our best course of action is to just make a dash for the three objects as quickly as we can, and for all we know we'll come upon the agents at the same time."

"But if there is a lead to the agents that the two of you found" he says, looking at Daellin and Janis "then I'm willing to go after them straight away too."


----------



## pathfinderq1

For the most part, Tessa seemed content to listen as the others made their suggestions about the next step in their plans.  Some of that was simple reticence, for she was new to this established group, and stil felt like she was catching up, both with their information and with the dynamics that had formed between the other people in the group.  But for the rest of it, she was simply overwhelmed- the simple physical task of dealing with the dead had been exhausting in its own right, and the emotional turmoil had taken its toll as well.  She had treated many wounded folk in a few short years, and seen many corpses- but most of the funerals she had performed had been simple battlfield affairs, with perhaps a few surviving comrades looking on.  There were so many here, and their families needed to be spoken with for comfort.  Especially not knowing the rites and religion of this isolated land, it had been a trying time.  "Whatever task we choose, I will be ready whenever you want to begin.  I need little enough sleep, and once I have said my devotions in the morning my powers should be fully restored.  In fact, if you have objects whose magic needs to be analyzed, I can pray for a single spell which might be of assistance..."  Despite her current worn-down mental state, she did desperately want to help, and the efforts she had seen by Ashlyn and the others to assist the surviving villagers inspired her greatly.

OOC: Tessa can take Identify as a domain spell in the morning if someone wants an item checked.


----------



## Kafkonia

Perriwimple appreciates the chance to put his back into some good physical work. All this talk of witches and people who aren't who they really are was confusing to him, and a little frightening -- not because he was afraid of what might happen, but because he was afraid he wouldn't understand what was right. A nice sweat and a bit of strain to his muscles help him forget those thoughts.

When everyone goes back to the inn, Perriwimple follows, and takes a seat to the nice lady Ashlyn. "Why are there so many bad people now?" he asks.


----------



## Kafkonia

Edit: Double post.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith glances around the table, where everyone seems to be remaining silent on what their next plan of attack should be.  His lips purse and he blows out a little bit of air, then raises his cup and drains it of the dreggs of his wine.  He places the cup back on the table and then stands up.

"Okay... well I guess if no one has any opinions on the matter... then we'll just make it up as we go along.  So be it.  Who needs planning?  I guess we all can get together whenever we feel like it.  Have a good night all, and I'll see you whenever."

He walks out of the Blood On The Vine and decides to spend his night up the trail with Sir Khensu and Marot.  The next day he'll return to town to get his wand that is being made, and assuming the group doesn't leave yet, will return to the raod again.  The following day he'll return to town and pick up his now-magical silver rapier.


----------



## stonegod

Tentative plans pushed off until the town's needs are addressed, the group settles in for the night. While the main group stays at the Tavern, Jarrith makes a lonely sojourn up the road towards the castle. In the deepening darkness, Jarrith his half-sure he is being watched, but never hears or sees anything which confirms his suspicions. The Stalker finds his Lumin brothers still a good bit down the path from the castle proper, but high enough that any reasonable path would still pass near them. "It was an unpleasant feeling, being that close," reported Khensu. "Here will be better."

During the night, in the tavern, Daellin's revery is interrupted by the sound of heavy feet from outside. Looking out a window, his keen elven eyes can see the dark forms or two preternaturally large wolves sniffing about the Tavern. They circle the front door once, then lope off into the night's fog. What is unusual is that they leave the corpses that still remain in the courtyard alone.

_18 Wir, Zaranthyr 998 YK_
[[Everyone regains one night full of hitpoints, spells, etc.]

In the early morning, Tessa and Ashlyn approach the caravan about what provisions they still have in order to prepare for the tasks ahead. Tessa and the other magewrights and artificers are able to identify a minor enhancement on the Father's old items; in contrast, a low whistle is made when the strength of the greatsword's magic is known. [The armor and shield are +1; the greatsword is +2] After a brief discussion and some measurements, Ashlyn turns over her armor to the caravan as payment for resizing Danovich's pieces. Several back-and-forths are made regarding supplies, and the caravan makes its best offer. But in reality, the caravan is not as well stocked as the two would like.

The rest of the day for Tessa, Ashlyn, and Perriwimple pass in toil as the rest of the bodies are taken to the graveyard for tending. Stone slabs, mostly simple square markers in the earth, dot the manicured grass that grows at the foot of the great crag where the cemetery lies. The three work with other villagers to build a make-shift crematorium, and most of the day is spent turning the bodies to ash. Ashlyn and Tessa are both given the opportunity to speak at the services. Ireena, dresses in a somber brown covered in ash from her efforts, also provides a stirring speech to the townfolk, extolling their capability to come together and reminding them of their stubbornness and willingness to survive. Ismark, still in his finery, looks on impassively. He does not lend a hand in the burial works. 

Jarrith returns midday to see the efforts, then returns to his so far uneventful vigil. As he leaves the village, the sense of being watched hovers about him again. With all the down time, he has the opportunity to peruse the mad priest's journal at length if he so desires.

Janis awakens early, and leaves the inn without a word to the others. She had her task to perform, and it was best if the others were not involved. Knowing she would need some protection, she borrows someone who she thinks she can trust not to talk---the so-far mute half-orc Ladreth. Keeping near the edge of the forest near town, she begins a calling taught to her in her travels in the Reaches, but one she had not thought to use. It is a complicated ritual, and she sets out to begin. Though she thinks she hears distant movement at times near her efforts, nothing disturbs Janis. 

Daellin, less inclined to help with the task with the dead---his concerns were with the living or unliving---decides instead to try to find any sign of the Claw agents. It is difficult to find initially, but after four hours, he is able to find a campsite north of town. It is abandoned when he finds it, but there is sign of three or four occupants, and from some of the tell-tale ivory dust, some of them are undead. The group left a trail leading into a more rocky region near the base of the crag, and their Daellin losses it. It was moving along the crag towards the northeast, apparently trying to avoid the road. If they are going to the keep, it will take them some time to do so. However, it is also in the direction of the heart of the forest where the mysterious fey apparently hold court.

As Daellin decides his next move, he once again hears stealthy movement at the edge of sight. Looking in the dim forest reaches, he sees two more of the large wolves some hundred feet back, just looking at him, watching. After a moment, they lope away again.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith returns to the village the next day after an uneventful night up in the hills.  Although nothing happened, he enjoyed the quiet time he spent with just his two Lumin Brothers... something they had not been able to do since they started this trip.  The conversation was light, the talk about the Flame was happy, the hardship was minimal.  When it was his turn to keep the watch overnight, he sat down at the fire and pulled out Danovich's journal to read further into what had happened to the mad priest.

The Stalker arrives at the base of the great crag slightly after mid-day to observe the remaining services for the town's deceased.  The cemetary and crematorium have people working them the entire time, and Jarrith offers a silent blessing to those that have lost their lives recently.  After about an hour he moves on and heads to the magewright's wagon.  He knows that his sword won't be ready until the next day, but they had said that his new wand might be ready by today.  If it is, he takes it with gratitude... if not, he finds out what time in the morrow they expect the sword to be finished, and he'll return then to pick up both at the same time.  Jarrith then journeys back up to his Brothers and spends the rest of the day reading the journal and keeping watch.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> As Daellin decides his next move, he once again hears stealthy movement at the edge of sight. Looking in the dim forest reaches, he sees two more of the large wolves some hundred feet back, just looking at him, watching. After a moment, they lope away again.




OOC: Are they large-ish wolves, Dire wolves, or werewolves? Or, having no ranks in K(nature), is Daellin clueless here?


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: Are they large-ish wolves, Dire wolves, or werewolves? Or, having no ranks in K(nature), is Daellin clueless here?



They are not the size of wolves Daellin has seen before; they are at least as massive as a man. They are not so large as a horse, which the little Daellin knows of dire wolves is a requirement. As for being werewolves---short of magical means of detecting true form, the archer does not think he could know that for sure. Having focused on his undead tracking than his nature studies, best Daellin can figure they are large wolfish creatures.


----------



## James Heard

> Janis awakens early, and leaves the inn without a word to the others. She had her task to perform, and it was best if the others were not involved. Knowing she would need some protection, she borrows someone who she thinks she can trust not to talk---the so-far mute half-orc Ladreth. Keeping near the edge of the forest near town, she begins a calling taught to her in her travels in the Reaches, but one she had not thought to use. It is a complicated ritual, and she sets out to begin. Though she thinks she hears distant movement at times near her efforts, nothing disturbs Janis.



Janis shrugs and tries again.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When it was his turn to keep the watch overnight, he sat down at the fire and pulled out Danovich's journal to read further into what had happened to the mad priest.



Jarrith reopens the journal. He verifies he did not miss anything of import in the first part---records of births, deaths, and such. Many of the latter, enough of the former to keep life going. He decides to focus on the second half, the part that gave him his headache before.

The priest's handwriting is cramped and disorganized here, and at the beginning Jarrith can see the dried remains of tears. "My son! My son! The thrice cursed land took my son! Doru, why? Why do those that Overwatch do nothing!"

The poor text immediately sets Jarrith's head to be pained, but he pushes through it this time. The next few pages are filled with Danovich's raging debate with himself---sometimes weeping, sometimes raging. His distrust is clear. "Panni Wadowa asked for a cure for her wretched boy again today, claiming fever. I know it is a lie! She lives too near the forest to truly be safe. She must be bargaining with those foul Visanti or some other darker power. I will not fall into her trap! I will not die as my son!" Jarrith can almost sympathize. The people were very distrustful here, and there was something going on he was not being told of.

At some point, Danovich became obsessed with the Castle. "That Devil Strahd was said to know the power of life and that beyond. His obsession poisoned him, but it will save my son! It must be true!" Plans are laid, incomprehensible things. The priest was thorough, if mad. The entry after his return is stark. "The Castle welcomed me and opened its bosom to my need."

Apparently, Danovich found some magical text that he felt would help his son. "A forbidden thing, for we do not trust that which costs us so much." The text gets even harder to read, and stains of substances best not thought about fill the page. It is filled with signs showing the depths of the priest's madness and paranoia. "Wadowa's boy's corpse, apparently dead of some fever, is the right size according to the fragment. His left arm will do well to fix my boy." It becomes clear to Jarrith that arcane fragment found with Danovich was responsible for the creation of the monstrosity---and that it was the center of the plague.

After reading it all, Jarrith's head swims. To see the path of madness laid out before him so starkly. One thing was clear... anyone could fall. Easily. That the path to such madness was one that many were already on. He'd have to keep his eyes open. Even Marot has shown such weakness, and perhaps Khensu's shifter taint would claim him in the end. He'd have to be vigilant. Such was his duty.

[sblock=OOC for DEFCON]Jarrith has just received 1 point of Taint (depravity) [Will save failed]. This makes him slightly paranoid or crazed, causing him to have a 50/50 chance of either panicking or charging your foe if surprised. You can see the Taint rules in _Heroes of Horror_ for more.

There are ways to heal such taint, but unfortunately, Jarrith skipped those classes (no Kn: Religion). Essentially, if someone does not figure out what is going on with Jarrith and heal him, it will be permanent. Let me know how you would like to proceed on that front.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith closes the journal and spends a number of minutes staring off into space.  His thoughts are awash in all kinds of conspiracy theories, dark ideas, and pained fears.  Reading the day-by-day account of someone descending into madness told him just how fragile a mind could be.  He had seen brethren struck mindless by the Quori, read stories of insane ramblings of men caught in the blast that destroyed Cyre, and heard a tale of a young elf in Q'Barra that had began hearing voices just by looking at a statue of a daelkyr.  This world was fragile... and it was for this reason that the Church took him in and employed him to find and root these stories out.  It was too easy to fall... too easy to lose yourself if you weren't focused... too easy... too easy...

"What did you learn, my Brother?"

The voice immediately snaps Jarrith out of it, and his head spins quickly around to where it came from.  Standing above him is his Lumin Brother Sir Khensu... and for a second the Stalker's eyes flash in fear.  A wave of panic flows right through him but then disipates just as quickly when his logical mind catches up with his emotional one.  It was just his brother and his friend.  Nothing to worry about.  But Jarrith does realize that he was just caught unawares.  That could be deadly.  For himself and for others.  He'll need to remember that.  His vigilance is paramount in this endeavor.

He shakes his head quickly to clear it, and then gives his sideways smirk to the shifter.  "Nothing much more than what we already knew, my friend.  Although Danovich did make a trip into the Castle himself... and it was there that he found the parchment that detailed how to go about creating the monstrous replica of his son.  And apparently he ran into no trouble going through it to find it."

He looks back off into space again.  "I hope we have the same luck when we go in to find Strahd's tome."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn spends the most of her time dealing with the dead. Although she does not speak much during the ceremonies, she is always there, constantly working.
During the day she makes a point of speaking to each of the members of the group that she see's, Jarrith, Janis, Tessa, Perriwimple, and Daellin, asking everyone to gather at the inn during the evening to discuss plans for the upcoming days.

In the evening she speaks with the caravan's magewrights and artisans, discussing their mutual business, while waiting for everyone to gather at the inn. Once they have all arrived, she speaks "I though it would be good for us to determine our next move. Perhaps we could come to a concensus."


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> They are not the size of wolves Daellin has seen before; they are at least as massive as a man. They are not so large as a horse, which the little Daellin knows of dire wolves is a requirement. As for being werewolves---short of magical means of detecting true form, the archer does not think he could know that for sure. Having focused on his undead tracking than his nature studies, best Daellin can figure they are large wolfish creatures.




Daellin waits until they're out of sight, then tracks them for a while.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> The rest of the day for Tessa, Ashlyn, and Perriwimple pass in toil as the rest of the bodies are taken to the graveyard for tending. Stone slabs, mostly simple square markers in the earth, dot the manicured grass that grows at the foot of the great crag where the cemetery lies. The three work with other villagers to build a make-shift crematorium, and most of the day is spent turning the bodies to ash. Ashlyn and Tessa are both given the opportunity to speak at the services. Ireena, dresses in a somber brown covered in ash from her efforts, also provides a stirring speech to the townfolk, extolling their capability to come together and reminding them of their stubbornness and willingness to survive. Ismark, still in his finery, looks on impassively. He does not lend a hand in the burial works.



Tessa kept her words simple- she knew many funeral rites, but these were simple folk, far removed from many of the concerns of the outside world.  She tried to sprinkle each ceremony with at least a few words about the victim, from what the survivors had said during the preparations.  It may even have been that some drew comfort from her words, and her stoic adherence to the role of priestess in this final rite.  But her own visage was drawn and coldly solemn- the cheerful smile which usually lit her face stilled by the weight of this ghastly resolution.  It was only when the fires of cremation were finally lit that some emotion crept back into her features- a look of exultation, perhaps at the thought that these souls at least had passed beyond the trials and woes of the mortal realm.  Or maybe it was simply the sight of the rising, consuming flames, and the knowledge that the foes that awaited them might soon meet such a fiery end as well- but no, that couldn't be; a scholarly and cheerful young priestess would never harbor such thoughts...


----------



## Kafkonia

Perriwimple throws himself fully into the job before him, losing himself in the physical labor, not thinking about what exactly he's doing or why he's doing it -- those thoughts are sad and enough people are sad already. Instead he takes quiet pride in how quickly he can assemble the needed goods or dig a hole. Even thoughts of his uncle's anger fade behind the sheen of sweat that coats his skin. When Ashlyn invites him back to the inn he nods eagerly, but almost forgets as the day wears on.

At the inn he listens to the pretty lady talk. "We need to stop the bad people," he says. "Show them not to be bad. It hurts people."


----------



## stonegod

drothgery said:
			
		

> Daellin waits until they're out of sight, then tracks them for a while.



The track is not too difficult to follow---the wolves were not hiding their trail. It meanders westward around the base of the crag through the forest, in the opposite direction of the supposed Claw agents. They seem to lead for a while, then attempt to circle back around south in a wide loop, and it quickly becomes apparent to Daellin that they were heading back towards Daellin's old position. It is possible they were trying to track him as well.

The elf takes a patient watch, hidden near a fallen log, to see if the large wolves return. But after a half hour, he hears and sees no sign of them. If they were trying to track him, they went off in other pursuits.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis shrugs and tries again.



Janis continue her ritual, calling forth the wild. It has a strange tinge here. Not one she would associate with the wild---more dark and foreboding, as if Mabar or Dolurrh touched this land.

OOC: Janis won't be done until the next day, given it take a full 24 hours, so she will not be a the Inn discussion.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn spends the most of her time dealing with the dead. Although she does not speak much during the ceremonies, she is always there, constantly working.
> During the day she makes a point of speaking to each of the members of the group that she see's, Jarrith, Janis, Tessa, Perriwimple, and Daellin, asking everyone to gather at the inn during the evening to discuss plans for the upcoming days.[/COLOR]



Jarrith, upon a suggestion of Sir Khensu, re-arrives in town at dusk to report the state of their vigil. He is caught by Ashlyn just in time. Janis remains on her secretive journey, and Daellin must have been delayed tracking---he has not returned of yet. [This leaves Daellin options on tracking; if he decides to return, he'll arrive "just in time"]

The archivist, having spent the day with research, smiles a thin smile at the group. As Ashlyn begins to discuss their plans, the man states, "Fah. The Tome is what is important. That mad priest of yours almost states for a fact that it is in that decaying ruin you are all concerned about. If you want to chase your mysterious fey to the north or try to catch those supposed witches before four nights time, that's your business, but remember---the Twelve is here for the Tome."

OOC: Just a bit of recapping.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Having returned to the Inn under the urging of his Lumin Brother, he hangs around the Blood On The Vine as various people enter and leave.  His eyes dart back and forth a bit more frequently than would be normal, as he is constantly looking for anything out of the ordinary from any of them.  He thinks to himself that he has not been as vigilant as he's needed to be in the past, and that has to change.

When Lady Ashlyn comes in and comments that they should plot their next move, Jarrith's snide side comes out once more.  The interesting part of it of course being that it's directed at the Lightbringer rather his usual target of Janis.



			
				Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "I though it would be good for us to determine our next move. Perhaps we could come to a concensus."



"Funny..." Jarrith says sarcastically... "I could have sworn I tried to ask the same thing yesterday and nobody had anything to say."  He looks around and sees that none of the other four members of their little band are around, so again, group discussion appears useless.  "Janis and you both mentioned you wanted to go after the Claw agents... but then never bothered to give out any ideas on how exactly you thought we might accomplish it.  Tessa said she'd help with whatever we'd decide to do but had no opinion of her own. Perriwimple..." he rolls his eyes when he thinks about what the big but slow kid might have offered up had he said anything of note "...was Perriwimple.  And of course Daellin said absolutely nothing.  No opinions on the matter whatsoever.  Didn't even answer me when I asked point blank what he and Janis discovered when they went chasing after that... thing... here in the Inn.  So... apparently he doesn't care where we go, just so long as he gets to go out _first_ in whatever direction that is."  He snorts in derision.

The Stalker starts pacing around the Inn, getting himself more and more agitated with each step.  While his Lumin Brother might see this rise in nerves a bit uncharacteristic... to Ashlyn and the archivist, it's just another one of Jarrith's mood swings.  When the archivist begins talking, Jarrith turns suddenly on his heel to listen.



			
				Master Ochem said:
			
		

> "Fah. The Tome is what is important. That mad priest of yours almost states for a fact that it is in that decaying ruin you are all concerned about. If you want to chase your mysterious fey to the north or try to catch those supposed witches before four nights time, that's your business, but remember---the Twelve is here for the Tome."



Jarrith nods in appreciation now that someone had made a declarative statement on what he wants.  "I agree.  I say we hang the whole 'chasing after the Emerald Claw' thing.  The best way to stop them is just do what they're trying to do, but do it quicker.  So unless Janis and Daellin show up with a brilliant watercolor hand-painted map with a giant arrow on it pointed to where the Emerald Claw are currently standing right at this moment and we can reach it in about fifteen minutes walk... then screw 'em.  I don't want to waste my time."

He pulls out his rapier and begins lightly practicing his swordfighting styles a bit as he continues his ranting.  "We have four days to check out the Hill, the forest, and the castle.  My second sword and the wand I requested will be ready for me tomorrow.  At that time, once that second piece of steel is in my hand... I have made the decision that I will head straight for Lysaga Hill to find Sir Urik's... or is it the Burgomaster's?  I can't remember whose it actually is at this point... little Symbol of the Raven.  That's where I'm going.  All the rest of you who want to tag along, please feel free.  If not, then I'll just go with Khensu and Marot and WE'LL do it ourselves."

His breathing heavy and his eyes wide in anger and annoyance, Jarrith slides his rapier back in its scabbard.  "THERE.  A decision has been made.  Anyone doesn't like it... go do whatever the black hells you feel like doing, but I'm not changing my mind.  Tomorrow after I get my sword back, I'm heading for the Hill."

He then turns and storms out of the Inn and heads back up the mountain pass.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn nods slowly and cautiously at the archivist as he speaks, then replies "Indeed, *you* are interested in the Tome. I must admit to being curious, what do you know of it, or its history? Is it tied to the history of this land? Being interested in another artifact of this place, I too must admit to a little curiousity as to how it is that these artifacts all have ended up in such a small segregated place as this."

Other than attempting to discuss history with the archivist, Ashlyn waits for the others present to voice their opinions on the next stage. Although she does not voice it again, her preference is known.

As Jarrith voices his thoughts, Ashlyn nods agreement with the decision, but gives Jarrith a considered look as he walks out, somewhat surprised at his behaviour.

_He seems ... unquiet ... I wonder ... why ..._

As these thoughts tumble in her mind, she resolves to keep an eye on Jarrith ...


----------



## stonegod

Mateusz's lips compress at Jarrith's outburst, but says nothing. He watches as the Stalker stalks out of the room.


			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> "Indeed, you are interested in the Tome. I must admit to being curious, what do you know of it, or its history?"



"Hmm? Well, as you appear to be assisting our hired agents in this, I will tell you what you need to know. There was a pre-Galifarian necromancer made Lord of these parts by Karrnath the Conquerer. We have---", a sudden frown, "---had some documents from another dig detailing this Tome. It has obvious historical and arcane significance, and thus the Twelve's interest in it." 

The archivist fastidiously cleans a set of utensils he brought from out of a case in his pocket, getting ready for a light dinner, apparently eschewing those available. "It would be historically consistent that this 'Devil Strahd' that apparently committed these unknown vile acts that supposedly caused 'the Curse' would be the same as the author of this Tome. As for these other artifacts," the archivist shrugs, "local relics often have strong connections to those around them, but it does not mean they have great power in themselves. They are not what we seek at this time."

At this time. There were many statements unsaid attached to those words.


----------



## drothgery

stonegod said:
			
		

> The track is not too difficult to follow---the wolves were not hiding their trail. It meanders westward around the base of the crag through the forest, in the opposite direction of the supposed Claw agents. They seem to lead for a while, then attempt to circle back around south in a wide loop, and it quickly becomes apparent to Daellin that they were heading back towards Daellin's old position. It is possible they were trying to track him as well.
> 
> The elf takes a patient watch, hidden near a fallen log, to see if the large wolves return. But after a half hour, he hears and sees no sign of them. If they were trying to track him, they went off in other pursuits.




Daellin returns the main camp after the futile tracking effort.


----------



## stonegod

Daellin returns to town, and finds that he has not been followed. He gets to town near dusk. The town square is clear of bodies, all of them having been dealt with during the day. He enters the square just in time to find Jarrith riding away on Selase's mount.

Pushing open the door to the Tavern, he sees Ashlyn and Mateusz in coversation. Tessa and Perriwimple sit nearby.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith keeps mumbling to himself in aggravation as the mount climbs higher and higher up the hills.  When he finally reaches the camp of Sir Khensu and Marot, he leaps down and kicks off his shoes, then plops himself down in front of the fire.  "Tomorrow we're heading to Lysaga Hill.  If the others can't make up their minds... you two willing to come with me?"

Without waiting for an answer, he lies back and stews... waiting for the day to end and the night to pass.


----------



## drothgery

Daellin walks over to Ashlyn and Mateusz, mostly listening in, but he's also waiting for them to finish. Janis, Jarrith, and Khensu don't seem to be around, and of the newcomers, he knows the most of the paladin.


----------



## stonegod

_19 Zor, Zaranthyr 998 YK_
[HPs restored as w/ a nights rest; new spells can be chosen, etc.]

The group finishes their discussion, and with little left to be said, turns in for the night. It is a cold night, with biting winds, and the party near the Castle sleeps poorly.  In the thick forest, the wind is kept to a minimum, but the chill still digs at Janis. In some ways, it helps her keep focus on her ritual.

In the morning, all three distant groups awake to the same sight---bats. Thousands of them. Near the Castle and in the forest, they perch on the trees, a black, writhing carpet. In town, they blanket rooftops and shingles and high walls. Screams from the streets are what bring the town's group attention to them, and at the screams---or the sudden notice elsewhere---the dark creatures lift into the daylight with a shrill call. Like a black vortex, they swing around once, diving into a few villager's hair or swinging above encampments, before spiraling into the dawn mists in a vaguely northward direction.

Jarrith and their Lumin companions could swear the swarm flew towards the Castle.

Regardless of her thoughts on the nocturnal vermin, the Pale Lady is soon distracted by another arrival. There is a *snuff, snuff* sound from the trees, soon followed by a the sound of heavy footprints. After a few moments, into the clearly lumbers in a large, shaggy bear, its fur a dark brown. Over its left eye is a pale white shock of hair, most likely from an old scar.

Or something more than coincidence.

[Yup, its a Brown Bear, not a Black. Its treated as Druid level -7, so strictly its a Lvl 0 equivalent animal companion, but we'll round that up to 1 for now. Merry Barovian Christmas. ]

By midmorning, all are gathered back in the Tavern, Jarrith looking bothered by something, but new equipment in hand, Ashlyn in possession of her retooled armor, and Janis looking quite smug about something. It was time for action. Time to stop being acted upon.

[Please finalize plans. And if anyone wants to share or act folks to share info that they have, go ahead.]


----------



## DEFCON 1

When Jarrith returned to the artificers in the morning, he was surprised to find his sword and wand were already done.  He breathed a sigh of relief and took the weapon in his hand, checking it's balance.  He found it to be just a little more light and cut through the air just a little bit quicker.  The smile that grew on his face was evident.  "I thank you gentlemen.  Your work is impecable!"  He slid the rapier back into the scabbard on his left hip, then the wand into one of the long thin pockets on his thigh.

***

Jarrith opens the door to the Inn and walks on in... striding purposefully over to the bar to order a glass of wine.  When the bartender hands it to him, he takes a long drink from the glass, then moves over to the group at the table.  He looks at the group there and chuckles to himself.  "Pretty batty this morning, wasn't it?"  If the joke was any good, the others certainly don't show it as no one laughs at it.  "Dunno what the cause of the swarm was... but Marot noticed that it seemed like it headed up towards the castle when it flew away.  Khensu and I did seem to see the same thing.  I don't know if it means anything... and I couldn't tell if the swarm ever actually reached the castle or went around or past it because the morning mist blocked our view that far... but there it is."

The Stalker pulls out one of the chairs and sits down hard in it, then quickly finishes off the glass of wine in record time.  Putting the empty glass top down on the table, he mumbles to himself, makes a few hand motions, then begins scanning the others in the party with a critical eye... stopping at each one to stare at them intently.  (Sucessful Spellcraft checks will tell certain casters that he cast _Detect Evil_ and is using it on everybody in the tavern, not even trying to hide it.)

When he is satisfied that everyone is as they are supposed to be, he smiles wide.  "To the business at hand!  A couple days ago, Janis insisted that going to the two fanes first and finding the raven's symbol and Ashlyn's sword were the most prudent actions, rather than heading straight to the castle.  Master Ochem yesterday made it quite clear that we needed to go to the castle and find the Tome within four days... or now, within three days.  There's also the problem with the Claw agents... but that apparently has run into a dead end and I say let's not waste time chasing after shadows.

Thus, I've come around to Janis' way of thinking, and also say that we go straight to Lysaga Hill and start there.  Hopefully we'll be able to find the symbol and the sword today, and then make the trek to the castle tomorrow.  Khensu and Marot are still keeping watch for any Claw agents who make the ascent."

He looks at the others and his eyes narrow, and the tone of his voice on the next statement is icy.  "Everyone okay with this plan?  Or are you going to try and recommend some _new_ course of action?"


----------



## drothgery

"I don't see any reason to change the plans, myself. I saw some odd wolves out tracking yesterday..." Daellin relates his rather futile day of tracking... "But I can't tell what they're up to. On the other, you seem a bit twitchy this morning. I haven't seen you like that since... all right, I've never seen you like that."


----------



## James Heard

Janis frowns, never really having liked animals in the first place or having pets besides Orwell much in the past.

_He needs a bath._ She sniffed. _And maybe a good working over to clean the teeth._

Janis sighs. 

" I hate my life," she proclaims aloud.

She tugs gently on the bears fur.

" Come on, you lout. Come with me and I'll get you some porridge and monsters to eat."

In the stillness of the Barovian morning Janis makes her way back to town.


----------



## Stormwind

As she carefully checks her new and old gear and packs for their next outing in the early dawn, Ashlyn quietly thinks apon events, still trying to tie everything together in her mind, but something is still bothering her. Unsure of what it is she continues to think over things, ... but something doesn't fit right ... she just can't think of what.
[Knowledge religion check (1d20+11) to see if she comes to any conclusions about Jarrith's behaviour]

Then her attention is taken by something else ... bats ... such concentration of them in this area concerns her.
[Appropriate knowledge/intelligence checks for Ashlyn to intuit something related to the number and behaviour of the bats]

As the others gather back at the Blood on the Vine one by one, Ashlyn calmly practices outside with her blade, slowly getting a feel for her new armor, while waiting for the others to all arrive. Once the last of the group has arrived, she sheaths her blade and asks, "So, ... are we ready to leave for Lysaga hill?"

[Ashlyn is going to be outside the tavern and so won't see what happens within (although she will probably hear what is said as she is just outside)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

drothgery said:
			
		

> "On the other, you seem a bit twitchy this morning. I haven't seen you like that since... all right, I've never seen you like that."



Jarrith snorts and shakes his head and the elf's observation.  A quick breath in and breath out and he throws Daellin a subdued grin.  "I dunno... I guess Marot's situation's getting to me.  Anyone is vulnerable it seems.  And these past couple days with everyone going every which way... doing all manner of stuff... but not actually talking with each other... I've just been afraid more people are getting compromised."

He looks outside and sees Lady Ashlyn practicing with her blade.  Jarrith wonders if his snapping at her yesterday has perhaps alienated her from him a bit... but then he shrugs internally, because it wouldn't be the first time he's done that to someone.

"The only way I knew Marot was not himself was that he was talking.  And strangely.  That's what finally got me clued in.  But Janis and you went rushing off after the spirit, didn't return for several hours, and when you got back here were both silent on the matter.  Then you both went off again and have been gone for over a day.  What's to say one of you didn't get posessed by the same spirit that got Marot?  And how am I to figure out about it?  I can't.  And that's why I'm twitchy... because if it happened to Marot, it can happen to any of you.  You get the picture?"


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> Master Ochem yesterday made it quite clear that we needed to go to the castle and find the Tome within four days.



Busy at work with some notes that his scribes have presented him, the mousy archivist chirps up without looking. "Feh. As bad as my assistants---never hearing what I say. The four days has only to do with that supposed 'witch' circle you were going on about on Zir. That one with the 'dark moon.' The Tome---which is what we are hear for, if I may remind you all---has nothing to do with that as far as I know. But, the sooner the better."


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> In the stillness of the Barovian morning Janis makes her way back to town.



The lumbering bear and the silent Ladreth beside her, Janis has no problems making it safely back to the town. She finds the more common signs of village life on her return---though there is significant construction reworking windows and such. Upon seeing her new companion, villagers gape. Many make the sign of the Overwatching Ones, others just stare. Regardless of what warmth the villagers feel for the Pale Lady, such displays of power are not a common sight.

Janis returns to the Tavern to find Ashlyn practicing her blade in the retool armor of the former town Priest. She nods to the door as if to indicate the other's presence inside.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Stormwind]







			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> [Knowledge religion check (1d20+11) to see if she comes to any conclusions about Jarrith's behavior]



Jarrith is obviously jumpy, and it could be from the cause he describes. Of course, there could be magical or supernatural effects ongoing as well. If such were the case, either magical divination or a thorough checking (Heal check) would be needed.



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> [Appropriate knowledge/intelligence checks for Ashlyn to intuit something related to the number and behavior of the bats]



Ashlyn's knowledge are not of the natural sort, so she is hard pressed to determine if this behavior is normal. She has little context for the answer.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> The lumbering bear and the silent Ladreth beside her, Janis has no problems making it safely back to the town. She finds the more common signs of village life on her return---though there is significant construction reworking windows and such. Upon seeing her new companion, villagers gape. Many make the sign of the Overwatching Ones, others just stare. Regardless of what warmth the villagers feel for the Pale Lady, such displays of power are not a common sight.



Janis strides into town with her head high and haughty, the mood only broken when she passes the occasional wide-eyed villager and winks or breaks into a grin.

_It's good for them to respect me, but if they fear me then perhaps they shall find our enemies less dangerous?_


----------



## DEFCON 1

Master Ochem said:
			
		

> "Feh. As bad as my assistants---never hearing what I say. The four days has only to do with that supposed 'witch' circle you were going on about on Zir."



Jarrith turns back to him for a second and just looks at him.  After a few he turns away.  "Oooooookay then."



			
				Lady Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "So, ... are we ready to leave for Lysaga hill?"



Jarrith stands up and pushes in his chair.  "Absolutely.  Let's go."  He looks around to see if everyone is here, but the only person still missing is Janis.  He shrugs, walks to the door on the Inn and exits... only to find Janis outside with a large bear at her side.  He blinks for a few seconds and says nothing.  As the two of them just stare at each other for a few moments, Jarrith finally breaks the silence with a "We're going witchhunting... you want to come along?"


----------



## James Heard

"I could use a bath first, if it's not too much trouble."

She looks over her shoulder.

"And some porridge."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith sighs... as he was all set to get going, but now will have to wait a bit.  "Fine.  Do what you need to do Janis.  How will an hour do you?  I guess we can see what we can do about the porridge."

In an hour's time, if Janis and the others are ready to go... Jarrith shows them on the map where Lysaga Hill is, and the group can mount up and take off.


----------



## stonegod

[Last chance to update your equipment 'fore you leave. Also, if any of you wish to switch around your memorized spells, now is the time to do so.]

Janis takes some time to refreshen herself after her vigil, and the stunned Arik manages to put together something suitable for the large beast making its home in the town square. Children occasionally come by to gawk and gape, and a few adults do the same though more surreptitiously.

As Jarrith is gathering their mounts, he notices some of the colorful Visanti loitering near the Well, apparently lost in discussion. However, he is sure they occasionally carefully look over in the group's direction, apparently discretely interested in the goings-on.

About an hour before noon, the party is ready to depart. The mists, as always, hang over everything, though they are not as claustrophobic as they will be in the cooler parts of the day. They leave without ceremony, and are soon on the old Barovian road, this time towards Lysaga Hill. 

They pass the river without incident, and see at least a few of the farms have signs of life now. Old Man Andrzej glares at them unwelcomingly as they pass, one of his large sons helping him this morning. His eyes seem drawn to the large bear, and the look is even less friendly than before. The crossroad is empty this time, the mists dancing slowly about the graves of the damned.

Turning away from the road to the Visanti camp and their strange Seer, the group begins to climb into the hills at the edge of the valley. The forest is sparse here, mostly westward, and the high walls to one side of the road are a bit claustrophobic. Then, the the west, is the groups destination. 

The forest parts around a large hill, a spur of bare rock jutting up from the earth. Near the hill's highest point, a blackened tower of crumbling stone can be seen, the ruins of some ancient site. Storm clouds churn in the sky overhead, bring a stark winter's chill with them.

[You are at the base of the hill, a steep 900 ft. climb at its more direct approach (from the east). If you wished to bring the horses, you will need to find a smoother route--the map indicates one may be available further up the road (from the north).


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith looks up the crags at the crumbled ruin up above.  The thought of going hand-over-hand scurrying up the rocks holds no taste in his mouth.  He turns to the others in the party.  "The map says there might be an easier path further to the north... one that we could take the horses on.  I'm thinking that might be better, safer, easier than trying to climb the rock face here.  You agree?"


----------



## James Heard

Not taking her eyes off the steep hill, Janis nods


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I'd vote for an easier trail as well," Tessa commented.  "We might be able to scramble up here, but the way is awfully open, and I'd hate to make an ascent like this if someone were actually trying to stop us..."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn give a short sharp nod in agreement with the others and simply turns her horse towards the north.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Let's hit it then..."  Jarrith replies, and turns the steed up the hill to follow Lady Ashlyn.


----------



## Kafkonia

Perriwimple has been quiet for some time, hoping that if he didn't articulate the fact that he was leaving with the strangers his uncle would not find out about it and yell. So far it seems to have worked -- but maybe his uncle is yelling back in the village, where Perriwimple cannot hear him now.

"Be careful," he says as his new companions head in search of an easier path. "Wolves know where people go. Easy paths have more people. More people have more food. Like horses. And people." He frowns, and unconsciously flexes his hands. "And bears."


----------



## stonegod

The party drive the horses deeper along the trail, hoping to approach the distant ruins with an easier ascent. The road forms a switchback through the hilly forest, and in less than an hours time, Jarrith and Daellin ascertain their departure point. Within the wood, the moving is slower going. The mist clings to the tops of the trees, leaving an early greyness that starts to gnaw at the group with its monotony.

It is nearing what passes for dusk when the Lysaga Hill is finally ascended and the ruins come into full view. The burned-out tower is a husk of a building, with only three portions of its outer wall still reaching above the ground. Shorter walls, delineating former chambers, can be seen within the ancient site, while piles of rubble choke much of the open space. Conspicuously absent are any signs of life---from perching birds to scraggly weeds. Only bare rock clings to the top of Lysaga Hill. 

The animals knicker, apparently skittish at any closer approach. Even the groups trained mounts and Janis' new companion seem spooked at the crumbling tower.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith dismounts from his steed, then ties it off to one of the trees.  He glances around at the area, the rapidly-approaching night sky, and the others in the group.  He quickly unslings his backpack and pulls out a sunrod, knocks it against a rock to set it alight, then ties the rod off to his pack so it's sticking upright from the top.  When he puts the backpack back on, the rod sits back behind his left shoulder and sends out a large circle of light in all directions.

An idea suddenly comes into his head, and he turns to the group with an ironic snort.  "You know... we never did ask Sir Urik or Ismark to describe the raven's symbol or give us a picture of it.  That might've helped us, now that I think about it."  He gives a short bark of laughter and shakes his head, feeling a bit foolish that he didn't think of this previously.  When he finally gets himself together, he turns back to the ruins and takes a step towards it.  "What do you say folks?  Shall we do this?"  With both hands on the pommels of his rapiers, Jarrith begins walking forward.


----------



## James Heard

Janis follows, as if she had not a trouble in the world.


----------



## stonegod

With the mounts becoming increasingly agitated, the group dismounts, leaving the creatures a a hundred yards at the end of the forest. Janis' new companion needs some coaxing to approach, but the mysterious wizard manages to push it forward.

The ruin is heavily weathered, and a quick inspection finds its uninhabited. However, scorch marks and the remains of a fire in the center of the tower clearly indicate that it has been used recently. After a close examination, Daellin reports that there is also signs of blood in fire, and possible charred remains. Of what... he cannot tell. Another curiosity is a large circle set in the rock, arcane runes etched along its insides. Janis easily identifies it as a binding circle---either for protection or summoning. The runes remain large intact, though weather has worn them down. The Pale Lady guesses that its use would be... unpredictable.

A search of the few remaining rooms, choked with rubble, turn up nothing more than a bit of torn cloth---rough wool, most likely a cloak or smock. In the dim remaining sunlight,  a sense of frustration lingers until, concealed under a light bed of rock, the vigilant Stalker finds something: A beaten wooden trapdoor in the rocky hillside. Lifting it reveals a ladder descending into the rock and darkness.

[The portal is only 5' wide. While the bear could squeeze through it, the larger problem is that it cannot climb down the ladder. Only Daellin, with his low-light vision, can clearly see the bottom of the ladder some 50 ft down; its a bit shadowy to the rest. Let me know how you're approaching this.]


----------



## James Heard

" I have a feeling that whatever these 'witches' intended to occur in that protection circle has gone horribly awry."

Janis looks to the bear and back to the ladder.

" I don't suppose anyone has any suggestions on how to rouse our foes from their hiding place and have them come out to face us here? I don't like the idea of a battle starting while any of us are on that ladder...and I like the idea of dropping rocks on witches as they climb it very much."


----------



## stonegod

Daellin examines the hole a moment. "I do not hear anything moving." He half shrugs, letting the others determine what that means.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Well... I could do the old 'hide and seek'... go on down, sneak around and look for anyone or anything down there... and try and get them to follow me back to the ladder.  I might also be able to find another way in or a backdoor somewhere perhaps.  That way our furry friend here doesn't have to gain opposable thumbs in the next five minutes."

Jarrith looks down the hole then at the others in the group to see if Tessa, Periwmple or Ashlyn have any other opinions on the matter.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn frowns, I don't much like the idea of you alone down there without support ... besides, unless you can see in the dark you will need that light of yours which will make sneaking around somewhat difficult. I would suggest that those of us that can, go down and the rest stay up here on guard.


----------



## stonegod

The quiet elf shrugs. "I can stay up here."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith sits down onto the edge of the hole and puts his feet onto the ladder.  He leans back on his hands, then starts sliding forward a bit, putting more and more weight onto his feet... checking to see just how strong this ladder is and if it will hold any weight.  If no sounds of wood cracking are heard, he puts his whole body weight onto the ladder, then steps down a few rungs.  His body now halfway into the hole, he turns to the others.

"Well, we have ourselves a bit of a dilemma then I think, ladies.  Because Ashlyn doesn't want anyone to go down there by themselves, but Janis probably doesn't want to leave her new... friend... behind either."

He pulls the sunrod out and holds it further into the hole to see as far down as he can.  "It looks pretty far down, but this shaft is fairly wide.  But it looks like the only way we're getting our furry friend down there is one of two ways... either we build a big sling for the bear to lie in and we slowly lower it down on a rope... or someone, or everyone, goes down looking for some tunnel leading to a back door somewhere.  Assuming of course there actually is one."

The Stalker turns to Janis and raises his eyebrows.  "Your call, Janis.  We can try to get your bear down there if you won't leave him up here with Daellin... but no guarantees that it'll actually work.  And if it doesn't... you going to come down without him?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis frowns.

" Let me talk to him."

Janis turns to the bear and mumbles an incantation.

OOC: _Speak With Animals_

"_ We're wanting to go down that hole to kill something. You might have difficulty climbing down the man-tree. Is there another way down for you?_" Janis growls. It sounds...disturbing.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "_ We're wanting to go down that hole to kill something. You might have difficulty climbing down the man-tree. Is there another way down for you?_" Janis growls. It sounds...disturbing.



The bear cocks its head to the side like an attentive dog---a nine-foot tall bear-dog. After a moment, it makes a series of roars that sound defiant.

<Climbing for weak little bears.> It sniffs the air a moment, and its ears flatten against its head again, its roar a loud half-whine. <No smell of cave-hole, smell of fear. All rock smell of fear.> Apparently, something the bear senses has put it on edge like the other animals. But it does not seem to detect any other entrances nearby.


----------



## James Heard

"_ Fear for weak little bears,_" Janis admonishes, then pauses, considering.

"_ Live fear? Or food fear? Is there someone else here?_" she asks, really putting the wookie to her bear impression.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "_ Live fear? Or food fear? Is there someone else here?_" she asks, really putting the wookie to her bear impression.



The bear's face hangs down, a sign of not being able to please. <Reeks of death fear. All of this stone. Away now, but scent left behind.> The bear is having difficulty expressing an unfamiliar concept.


----------



## James Heard

Janis twitches and looks askance toward the circle before addressing the group.

" The circle... whatever it once was for, it's broken now. Someone, something...I think they've been feeding it," she says, her brow deepening.

" It stinks of death and fear. Maybe we won't have to go down into the cave pre-emptively, if we could somehow destroy the witches circle?" Janis speculates and ponders.

 OOC: Relevant skill checks I guess? Is it an actual magic item, or is just a big expensive magical focus, or something else?


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> color=slategrey] OOC: Relevant skill checks I guess? Is it an actual magic item, or is just a big expensive magical focus, or something else?[/color]



[Spellcraft and Knowledge (arcana)]

The circle itself does not seem to have been broken, only worn down over the years. On closer examination, Janis is certain it used to be a circle for holy rites. She suspects, however, due to the wear and tear on it, that the circle no longer distinguishes between holy and unholy acts, and will empower any who attempt to us it now. A perfect quality when witches come calling.


----------



## James Heard

" Hrm, I think that one of you others would be better suited to this, " Janis says, waving at the circle.

" Maybe, instead of breaking it, we'd be better off summoning something to aid in advocating it for a more pure purpose? Does anyone have any magic that could serve the cause directly?"


----------



## stonegod

[Janis suspects that only powerful magic (e.g., _hallow_) or an expensive retooling of the circle would fix its impurities.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Janis suspects that only powerful magic (e.g., _hallow_) or an expensive retooling of the circle would fix its impurities.




Yeah yeah, but I was hoping that with all these almost priests someone could pull a celestial with the goods out of their behind.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "Maybe, instead of breaking it, we'd be better off summoning something to aid in advocating it for a more pure purpose? Does anyone have any magic that could serve the cause directly?"



Jarrith shakes his head.  "Never got into calling on others.  I have a hard enough time keeping myself and Khensu in check." he chuckles to himself.

"So it's a no-go on the bear, huh?  Well if Daellin's staying up here to watch over the horses and cover our backs... having the bear here too wouldn't be a bad idea.  Question then is whether you're staying up here too, Janis... or coming down with us?  But I think it's time we get this thing started."

Jarrith nods, then begins to descend the ladder into the shaft.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn quietly dismounts as the others investigate. She then turns to face her mount and stares into its eyes a moment. In that moment the two communicate empathically, _I am going below the ground ... Guard the herd ... yes, even the big furry one ... Speak with me like this if danger comes._

After a long moment Ashlyn turns and walks over to the ladder upon which Jarrith has begun to descend. As she arrives, she turns to listen to Janis and at Janis's words she shakes her head and replies "I'm afraid that my expertise lies elsewhere ... perhaps one of the others ... ?"


----------



## stonegod

The party descends into the earth, Daellin, Janis, and her bear staying above. It is 50 foot climb, and Jarrith's sunrod makes the shadows dance as they move. The air is strangely warm, almost tropical in its humidity, and there is a strong sickly-sweet aroma in the air. 

At the bottom of the ladder, the cavern opens up into a largish landing, with two passages bending north and south into darkness. Everywhere the group looks, odd plants that are very out of place underground and in Barovia cling to every surface. Though the group is tense for a moment, nothing reacts to their descent, leaving them with a decision of where to go next.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith puts an index finger to his lips in the universal symbol to be silent, pulls the sunrod out from his pack and hands it to Perrwimple, then he moves to the northern tunnel and enters it a few feet.  He stops and stands rock still, doing his best to listen for any sound that might be reverberating up from the tunnel.  (Listen check +4)

If he hears nothing of note, he moves to the southern tunnel to do the same thing.


----------



## stonegod

As Jarrith moves quietly to the north passageway, the distinct lack of screams indicates to Janis that her companions are still alive and unassailed. As she climbs down, she overcome by the _wrongness_ of the place. Her dealings with the Eldeens and her own studies had given her an inkling on the natural order of these, and this cave was highly unnatural. The flora belonged more to steamy Q'Barra than to the cold Karrnathi countryside, but even then, the shapes of the leaves were all wrong. [Knowledge (nature)]

Peering north, Jarrith sees the passage extend 20 feet until it meets a steep cliffside, a difficult climb. However, nothing moves. To the south, the passageway quickly bends out of side, but the shadow of strange vegetation seems to indicate a sloping corridor to the west.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith returns to the group as Janis makes her way down the ladder, and says quietly to them all.  "Northern passage ends in a cliff face.  Unless we're all expert mountaineers... we probably should hold off on going that way for now.  The southern passage slopes downward, but is walkable."

He takes the sunrod back from the large boy and slides it back into the top of his pack.  He then nods to them all and looks to be making his way to the southern passage.  "Let's line 'em up.  What order shall we take?  With Daellin up above, I'm probably best to take point.  Maybe then Lady Ashlyn, then Janis, then Perriwimple and Tessa?  How does that sound?"

He begins walking towards the southern passage unless anyone voices a question or concern.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn simply nods at Jarrith's words as he returns from his scouting. As he steps forward into the lead, she takes a position a few meters behind him.

She then stops a moment and turns to face the others, and speaks quietly "From here on, speak only if there is need."

Then she continues after Jarrith


----------



## James Heard

Janis raises an eyebrow, then looks at Perriiwimple.

_Well, I suppose some might have needed reminded_


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower - Surprise Round*

No objections to his plan, Jarrith begins to leads the others down the tricky slope. It is quite steep, requiring sure footing to climb down. [Difficult terrain]

As the sunrod illuminates the cavern, the unusual growth becomes even wilder. Large, tree-like plants cling to the walls and high ceilings. The sickly-sweet smell is even stronger here. While the others are absorbed in the strangeness, only Janis and Jarrith notice one of the large trees begin to move! [Spot checks: Janis and Jarrith succeed]






*Under the Tower: Surprise Round*



J: 21 
J: 20 
P: 15 
d: 14
A: 13
T: 11

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, d: Hungry Tree, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Moving through steep region (lines) cost 2 movement and may require Balance checks.

[Surprise round actions for J&J; Round 1 actions for all please]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Tree!  Up right!  I'll try and flank!" Jarrith announces to the group, then immediately springs around to the left hoping to get in behind the walking tree.  (Move action to H14)


----------



## James Heard

Janis mutters an arcane command and wipes away her knowledge of one of her third order spells (OOC: _Call Lightning_) and pulls the breath of the dragons themselves from the soil with her command of the Wintering, soon coalescing into (_1d3_) (a) crocodile(s) that seem to form in their greenish fury from the vapors of the ground to flank the malevolent-looking tree.


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower: Surprise Round*
Janis begins the call to nature, a complex incantation that takes time.

Jarrith rushes ahead to flank, leaving shadows trailing behind him. However, as he rounds the corner of the split cavern, he almost runs into an unexpected second tree-horror directly in front of him!

At the same time, the treelike horror's wave their star-shaped tendrils. Out of their pulpy mouths comes a yellow seed. One hits the wall near Jarrith's head, the other lands at Ashlyn's feet. Both explode in a yellow-green cloud that clings and burns! Thorny extrusions start worming their way out of the party's faces where the gas makes contact, burrowing painfully through the skin! The Pale Lady grits her teeth and continues to chant the summoning through the pain. [Spore attack; Various damage to all party; Janis succeeds on Concentration check (19 vs DC 16); Thorns cling]

*Under the Tower: Round 1*



J: 21 40/42 [Thorny]
J: 20 28/31 [Thorny]
P: 15 50/55 [Thorny]
d: 14
A: 13 46/49 [Thorny]
T: 11 30/35 [Thorny]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, d: Hungry Tree, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  YellowGreen: Thorny. Moving through steep region (lines) cost 2 movement and may require Balance checks.

[Round 1 actions for all please]


----------



## James Heard

OOC: Janis summons the crocodile(s) appear opposite the group behind the tree to the right.

Finishing her summoning, Janis acts to counteract the burning thorns.

OOC: Casting _Mass Lesser Vigor_ on herself, Ashlyn, and Perriwimple. Fast Healing 1 for 16 rounds.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn moves forward to engage the closest creature drawing her sword as she moves. Unsure of what it is or what it is capable of, Ashlyn uses her expertise in combat to attempt to avoid any retalitary strikes as she attacks.
While she attacks, Ashlyn calls out to the rest of the group, "What are these things? ... "

[Move to K13; Combat expertise (+5AC, -5 attack); Attack +4, Damage 1d8+3; AC27]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa had said hardly a word since they left the safety of the village, and even when she had spoken, her voice had been quiet and subdued- not sullen, more like sad.  Perhaps it was the thought that they were hunting "witches", when she knew that those who bore marks like hers had been hunted in similar fashion for so many years- or maybe the unholy aura of the hill, which reminded her far too much of her glimpses of the Mournland...

Now, though, with a clear threat revealed, she felt her confidence and the strength of her faith reassert themselves.  Even as her skin prickled and burned from the clinging thorns, she focused her mental energies, and drew upon the power of the Sovereign Host, calling forth an incantation of divine energy to empower her allies and weaken the odd creatures which opposed them...

OOC: Casting Prayer, lasts 5 rounds; Concentration (if needed) is +10


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith's feet land hard on the cavern tunnel floor as he bounds around the stone stalactite.  His eyes are already ready to catch the tree creature on the right when it comes into view, and thus is doubly surprised when a second one comes forth from the darkness.  "Whaaaaa--!!  What the--?!?"

When the creature's maw shoots out the pod, Jarrith ducks quickly and hears it explode over his head on the cavern wall.  He instinctually turns to look at it, and takes the full blase of gas to the face.  "Agghh--  No--  That's not-- ugh... ow... owww... ARRGGGHHH!!!"  He feels the thorn begin piercing through his skin on the inside, and the pain is excrutiating!  Not wanting to face the creature alone, he immediately begins back up the way he came, pulling out a wand and casting _Cat's Grace_ on himself.  (Move action to K15 / Free action to draw wand / Standard action to cast _Cat's Grace_ on self)


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower: Round 1*

The mysterious wizard finishes her spell, and three snapping reptiles appear. She then barks out another spell quickly, and the warmth of healing surrounds her companions. With her hardy constitution, she fights off the thorny infection. [3 crocodiles; _lesser vigor_; Fort 26 succeeds vs. thorns]

The summoned crocodiles thrash at the tree-like horror, and one tears away some of its succulent flesh! [AC 19 hit d2, 11 hp; AC 15, 10 miss]

As the startled Stalker backs away, he is caught off guard again as the one of the vines near its maw strikes out with a surprising reach! The pulpy mass smashes into his side, nearly knocking the wind out of him! [AoO AC 25, 13 hp] He manages to get his wand out and calls upon its magic to strengthen his reflexes. As he does so, he grits his teeth to fight of the thorny infection. [Move; _cat's grace_; Fort 22 succeeds vs thorns]

Unsure of what is going on, the dull Perriwimple instead claws at his face. It is a painful process, but it manages the trick. [Thorns removed, 8 hp]

The two things work surprisingly well together, the first shooting another spore at crocodiles surrounding its companion. As thorns sprout from the scaly hides, the other shoots out its roots along the floor! The vines thrash and scream with a human voice, curling around the stalagmites and the parties feet. Only one of the crocodiles manages to escape the entangling roots. [Thorn volley catches all crocs; All PCs fail Reflex save vs. roots; entangled (-2 atk, -4 Dex)]

Roots catching her feet and dragging her, the lady paladin just manages to drag herself forward to face one of the horrors. The combination of the grasping vines and her cautions defense spoil her blow. Her divinely enhanced fortitude easily fights of the invading thorns. [Move (counts as double); AC 9 misses; Fort 30 succeeds vs. thorns]

Tessa attempts to call down a prayer to the Sovereigns to bolster her companions, the the writhing roots are too distracting, and the spell is loss. And while the thorns do eventually fall off, it is not before they burrow through her skin once more! As they fall off, Tessa suddenly recalls an obscure passage describing creatures like these: demonthorn mandrakes---fiendish plants from the dark places of Lamannia! [Concentration 13 fails, spell lost; Fort 16 fails, Fort 22 succeeds vs thorns; 1 hp from thorns; Knowledge (plans) 19 to recognize plants. ]

*Under the Tower: Round 2*




J: 21 41/42 [Fast healing 1, entangled, 16 rounds]
c: 21 14/22, 14/22, 15/22 [Thorny, entangled, 6 rounds remaining]
J: 20 15/31 [Entangled]
P: 15 51/55 [Fast healing 1, entangled, 16 rounds]
d: 14 [unharmed; -11 (lightly wounded)]
A: 13 47/49 [Entangled, Fast healing 1, 16 rounds]
T: 11 30/35 [Entangled, Fast healing 1, 16 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, d: Hungry Tree, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  YellowGreen: Thorny, SeaGreen: Entangled. Moving through steep region (lines) cost 2 movement and may require Balance checks. Moving through roots subjects mover to entanglement.

[Round 2 actions for all please]


----------



## DEFCON 1

With his feet tangled to the ground and no movement really possible, Jarrith decides to go for a bit more protection.  He slides his first wand away, pulls out his second one, and casts another protective spell on himself.  (Cast Shield of Faith)


----------



## Stormwind

Still unsure of what these creatures are, Ashlyn maintains her defense as she studies the movements of the creature. She attacks twice, quick probing attacks, and then resumes her defensive maneuvers.

[Combat expertise (+5AC, -5 attack); Attack +4/-1, Damage 1d8+3/1d8+3; AC27]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa cringed at the worst possible moment from the painful touch of the thorns, and she felt the fading rush as the energy of her spell was lost.  But the flash of remembered knowledge might be valuable in its own way.  Gritting her teeth, she gave a rasping cry, the loudest utterance her companions had heard from her in days.  "These are no natural creatures- they are unholy, native to the dark realms!"   With that said, she tried to think of what other magics she might invoke- and she felt the fires of her own power crying to be unleashed.  Not yet, she told herself, not yet...

OOC: Concentration +10, attempting to cast Nimbus of Light (Cleric 1)


----------



## James Heard

Janis frowns, and begins casting again. Lashing out with her hand at the end of the spell, she hurls a greenish orb of writhing spectral snakes at the base of the nearest "tree" which bursts into a surge of speed for her allies surrounding it.

OOC: Casting _Mass Snake's Swiftness_, to burst and get the crocs and Ashlyn. Everyone take an immediate attack, yay. Die tree!


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower: Round 2*

Tessa cries out the plant's unnatural origin, shedding a new light on the strange situation. Unfazed, Janis calls forth a unusual incantation. Suddenly, the foes of the nearest horrid tree are invigorated. All make a play at the tendril terror while roots flail away. One of the reptiles slams into the pulp with a tail, and Ashlyn's sword, shining with the holy might of Dol Arrah, cuts deeply into its side! Sticky sap splatters the combatants! [_Mass snake's swiftness_; 1 croc hits for 11 hp; Ashlyn smites AC 22 for 20 hp; Creature severely wounded]

The crocodiles continue to thrash with their tails, but in vain as the writhing creature either dodges out of the way, deflects with the entangling roots, or absorbs the blow with its exterior. At the same time, the thorns lose their vitality on two of the creatures, while the third one still suffers the infestation. [All crocs miss; Two succeed on Fort saves vs. thorns]

Jarrith's mind races. _Cannot be caught defenseless! Foolish, foolish! As if I was betrayed!_ His eyes shifty, he pulls forth another wand and a blue shimmer briefly surrounds him. [_Shield of Faith_]

The brute Perriwimple forces his way forward down the tricky slope and through the vine infestation. The way is very slow going and he barely manages to push his way to Jarrith. [Double move]

Its disturbing screams distorted by the cavern, the wounded demon-plant lashes out with its vines against that which hurt it---the crocodile and Lady Ashlyn. The first blow snaps something in the crocodile's torso, and the wounded creature bellows in pain! Meanwhile the other just manages to bat away the paladin's blade before slamming her head into the hard rock. [Wounded creature hits AC 26 (croc) and 28 (Ashlyn) for 12 and 15 hp respectively]

Only Jarrith can see the other demonic tree, and he recoils as he sees one of its heavy vines snake around the rock and try to smash him! It hits him with ease, though the twisting rock does weaken the blow. While no one can see its other blow, the sound of one of the summoned animals' sharp cry indicates its success---the severely wounded crocodile collapses and vanishes. [Unwounded creature hits AC 29 (Jarrith) and 19 (croc); 9 and 10 hp respectively; Croc killed]

Thorns continue to dig painfully into the crocodile. [4 hp]

Winded by determined, Ashlyn continues to defensively jab at the wounded demon tree. Her first slice cuts off a root, a minor blow, while the other misses badly. [AC 22 hits (4 hp); Nat 1 misses]

With a determined chant, Tessa surrounds herself with a steady glow, starkly illuminating the area around her.

*Under the Tower: Round 3*



J: 21 42/42 [Fast healing 1, 15 rounds, entangled]
c: 21 14/22, 11/22 [1 Thorny, entangled, 5 rounds remaining]
J: 20 6/31 [Entangled]
P: 15 44/55 [Fast healing 1, entangled, 15 rounds]
d: 14 [unharmed; -46 (severely wounded)]
A: 13 33/49 [Thorny, entangled, Fast healing 1, 15 rounds]
T: 11 31/35 [Thorny, entangled, Fast healing 1, 15 rounds, _nimbus_ 50 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, d: Hungry Tree, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  YellowGreen: Thorny, SeaGreen: Entangled. Moving through steep region (lines) cost 2 movement and may require Balance checks. Moving through roots subjects mover to entanglement.

[Round 3 actions for all please]


----------



## Stormwind

Finally, sure of the nature of these creatures, Ashlyn changes from defense to a full offense, the light of her faith again illuminating her blade as she prepares to assault the unholy thing before her.

[Smite on the first attack; Attack +13/+4, Damage 1d8+1d6+9/1d8+3]

[If the creature falls before she attacks then she will move up to the second creature]


----------



## James Heard

Ignoring the melee before her for a moment, Janis whispers out an incantation that settles around her with hardly any apparent effect at all - unless one were to touch her now rough and thick skin, or peer into the entirely green orbs of her eyes.

OOC: Casting _Barkskin_


----------



## DEFCON 1

Being whalloped on all sides, Jarrith's knees buckle and his eyes shoot around wildly.  _They're on all sides... they're all around us... where is everyone... where is..._ he thinks to himself before suddenly seeing the large boy move up next to him.

"Don't just stand there, boy!  Attack!  Attack!  And Tessa!!!  Where the hell are you?!?  WE NEED YOU ALL UP HERE!!!  I CAN'T DO THIS ALL BY MYSELF!!!"

As the blood and pain spasms through his body, Jarrith begins backing away while quickly praying for the release of one divine effect to replace it with some much-needed healing warmth.  (Move action: to M15 / Standard action: Swap _Deific Vengeance_ for _Cure Moderate Wounds_ and cast defensively)


----------



## pathfinderq1

At Jarrith's cry, Tessa began to push her way forward, struggling with the tangling growth and the difficult slope.  As she moved, she began to prepare an healing spell- she hoped she would be in time...

OOC: Moving forward as much as possible toward Jarrith- if she can get there in one move, then burn one Restoration (lesser) for a Cure Moderate (2d8+5).  Concentration +10, base move 30


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower: Round 3*

Janis begins a chant of protection, but the entangling roots coil about her at an inopportune time, disrupting the casting. [Concentration 9 fails; spell lost]

The two crocodiles continue to flail at the demonic plant, and one manages to slam into the base of the trunk with its tail. The skin of the plant looks bruised there now. [AC 15 misses; AC 19 hits; 8 hp]

Root tendrils whipping around him, Jarrith pulls away from the tree menace. The constant barrage almost disorients him, but he manages to call forth the Flames healing might.  [Concentration 17 succeeds; _cure moderate_, 12 hp]

The brute Perriwimple, called into action, fights against the vines towards the other tree. Its unnatural vines club him once in the head, almost sending him reeling. [AoO AC 19 hits; 18 hp] But Perriwimple pushes on, and his heavy fists barely pulp up the nearest trunk section. [AC 20 hits; 8 hp]

Apparently enraged in pain, the wounded demon tree flails at Ashlyn and the crocodile that hit it. While it cannot pass the paladin's determined defense, the crocodile is helpless as it easily snaps its spine. The reptile spams once, and is gone. [AC 21 misses Ashlyn; Croc hit for 17 hp; killed]

With new prey at its base, the other fiendish flora focus on the simple Perriwimple. While one vine tendril is caught on the rock, the other slams into his chest, temporarily knocking his wind out! [AC 12 misses; AC 28 hits; 19 hp; Perriwimple near death]

The remaining crocodile screams as the thorns continue to punch through its body. The growths are growing little, horrid mouths! [7 hp; Croc near death]

The fury of the Sovereigns inside her, Ashlyn's shining blade slices through the heart of the horror, and with a wailing, human-like cry, it shudders and slumps to the side. Its roots twitch weakly and drop from around the party, freeing them from their grasp! With determination on her face, she stride towards the final foe. [AC 20 hits, 24 hp, creature killed; Entanglement ends]

Free of the vines, and with Perriwimple to far away to help, Tessa steps carefully down the rock face and fills Jarrith with the warmth of the Sovereigns. The Stalker's wounds mostly close, leaving a few lacerations. [_cure moderate_, 10 hp]

*Under the Tower: Round 4*



J: 21 42/42 [Fast healing 1, 14 rounds]
c: 21 4/22 [1 Thorny, 4 rounds remaining]
J: 20 28/31 
P: 15 8/55 [Fast healing 1, 14 rounds]
d: 14 [-8 (lightly wounded); -76 (killed)]
A: 13 34/49 [Fast healing 1, 14 rounds]
T: 11 32/35 [Fast healing 1, 14 rounds, _nimbus_ 49 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, d: Hungry Tree, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  YellowGreen: Thorny, SeaGreen: Entangled. Moving through steep region (lines) cost 2 movement and may require Balance checks. Moving through roots subjects mover to entanglement.

[Round 4 actions for all please]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*Hp 28/31 :: Ac 22*

Jarrith nods once at Tessa's minstrations, and then sees Perrwimple take a huge barrage of viney whallops.  "Take care of the boy, I've got the tree!"

Pulling both of his rapiers, Jarrith sprints foreward as fast as he can to the tree (Move action to I14) and then begins attacking the threat in earnest, hoping to draw it's focus away from the wounded boy. (Attack with rapier +10 / 1d6+2 *18-20*)


----------



## James Heard

Janis seemingly ignores the wounded and makes her way to the north in an attempt to gather a bead on the unseen foe from a different direction, pulling out her Eternal wand of Mirror Images as she moves.


----------



## Stormwind

With iron determination, Ashlyn reaches deep inside herself and the power of her faith reasserts itself, and again her blade begins to shine as she prepares to assault the evil creature before her.

[Spend 2AP for another Smite; Smite on the first attack; Attack +13/+4, Damage 1d8+1d6+9/1d8+3]


----------



## pathfinderq1

With the death of the first tree-thing, the way forward seemed far less complicated, and Tessa was determined to help if she could.  Still limned in the eerie glow of divine power she followed Jarrith deeper into the cave, intent on healing the stolid young villager who had lent his strength to their cause.

OOC: Move to J15, use 2nd memorized Restoration (lesser) for another Cure Moderate, this one on Perriwimple (2d8+5 HP)


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower: Round 4*

Unconcerned for her fellows currently, Janis strides forward, stepping carefully over the still twitching remains of the demon tree.

No foe immediately in sight, the crocodile claws at itself, pulling the rapidly enlarging vines as it does so. But the struggle is pyrrhic, as the act of pulling out the growth tears something vital within the animal. It sags to the floor in a puddle of sap and blood before vanishing. [Pull out vines; 6hp; dead]

Reinvigorated, Jarrith bursts forward. Aware of the danger this time, he easily careens off the close-together rock, acrobatically avoiding the trees reach. [Tumble 30][/color] The Stalker weaves under the trashing tendrils to pierce it on the trunk; sickly sap trickles from the wound. [AC 25 hits; 4hp]

Pained and confused, Perriwimple takes one last angry swipe at the monstrous plant before pulling back. The blow is weak for the large man, though it continues to bruise the flesh. [AC 20 hits, 6 hp]

Finding itself surrounded, the plant undulates again, spitting out its terrible spore. It shatters on the ceiling, and Ashlyn and Jarrith are awash in pain as the growths return! [10' burst spore pod; Ashlyn and Jarrith affected; 3hp Ashlyn, 7hp Jarrith; Both Thorny]

The infection is brief for the lady paladin as her divine health fights of the fiendish malady. [Fort 20 vs. Thorns succeeds] With a cold resolve, she digs within herself to call forth the Sovereign's power again. The flashing blade cuts away tendril and pulp, and it sags under the assault! [AC 20, 18 hit; 24hp total; severely wounded]

Her quary having approached her, Tessa fills the boy with the Sovereign's warmth. The worse of the wounds vanish, though he is obviously seriously hurt. [_cure moderate_; 14 hp]

*Under the Tower: Round 5*



J: 21 42/42 [Fast healing 1, 13 rounds]
J: 20 21/31 [Thorny]
P: 15 23/55 [Fast healing 1, 13 rounds]
d: 14 [-42 (severely wounded); -76 (killed)]
A: 13 32/49 [Fast healing 1, 13 rounds]
T: 11 33/35 [Fast healing 1, 13 rounds, _nimbus_ 48 rounds]
Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, d: Hungry Tree, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  YellowGreen: Thorny, SeaGreen: Entangled. Moving through steep region (lines) cost 2 movement and may require Balance checks. Moving through roots subjects mover to entanglement.

[Round 5 actions for all please]


----------



## James Heard

Janis continues to move to the north, seeking to flank the creature. Finding herself finally with a clear line of attack, she looses a bolt of electrical energy at the creature.

OOC: Move to G10, 3d6 _Storm Bolt_


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the bolt of electricity shoots across the cave at the tree creature, Jarrith uses the distraction to thrust twice with each of his rapiers at the hardened bark.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn doggedly continues her assault, fighting entirely offensively.

[Attack +9/+4, Damage 1d8+3/1d8+3]


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower: Round 5*

The corpse of the demonthorn slowing her down, Janis just makes it to the corner of the rock formation where she can flank the still living horror. With a cold grin and a blue glow of her eyes, she channels her electric power. But while the wide bolt slams into the plant, its energy is largely disapated along the apparently conductive tendrils, barely singing it. [12 hp before resistance]

The thorns digging from his flesh slowly wither as the Stalker grits through the pain; he shudders as he notices the tendrils similarity to those growing from the 'tree' in front of him. [Fort 18 saves vs Thorns] With a dervish frenzy, he jabs at the plant. One blow is easily knocked aside, but with a duck and twist, the other connects with sap-spewing success. [AC 12 misses; AC 19 hits; 7 hp]

Still wounded, Perriwimple stays back.

In dire straights, the fiendish plant focuses its rage on Ashlyn. The first slams into her shield arm hard enough to temporarily numb it, giving it the access it needs to slam a soft spot through her armor. The room spins a moment from the pain! [First attack misses; Second hits AC 29; 14hp; Ashlyn severely wounded]

Her arm and ribs stinging, the implacable paladin presses the attack. But her efforts are thwarted by the creatures thick bark and tendrils which slap away the blade. [AC 13, 16 miss] 

[Tessa's up]

*Under the Tower: Round 6*




J: 21 42/42 [Fast healing 1, 12 rounds]
J: 20 21/31
P: 15 24/55 [Fast healing 1, 12 rounds]
d: 14 [-61 (severely wounded); -76 (killed)]
A: 13 19/49 [Fast healing 1, 12 rounds]
T: 11 34/35 [Fast healing 1, 12 rounds, _nimbus_ 48 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, d: Hungry Tree, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  YellowGreen: Thorny, SeaGreen: Entangled. Moving through steep region (lines) cost 2 movement and may require Balance checks. Moving through roots subjects mover to entanglement.

[Round 5 actions for all please]


----------



## James Heard

Janis sighs. 

_I hate plants._

Despite her lack of results from her last efforts, the implacable druid throws another ionizing bolt of electricity at the creature.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa gave the still-hurt Perriwimple a reassuring pat on the shoulder and began to make her way forward through the subterranean maze and the tangles of the dead tree.  With any luck, she might be able to help out a bit more.

OOC: Moving forward, towards Ashlyn (I 12)- if she can make it there in a single move, then use Remove Paralysis for a Cure Moderate (2d8+5), otherwise complete the movement and heal next round


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn staggers under the power blow, but retains her feet and begins to weave her blade in a defensive pattern again. Although she fights a cautious battle, the tired paladin's blade lashes out twice against the fendish creature.

[Combat expertise (+5AC, -5 attack); Attack +4/-1, Damage 1d8+3/1d8+3; AC27]


----------



## stonegod

*Under the Tower: Round 5*

Tessa struggles forward, but the dead fiendish plant trip up her feet, slowing her down. [Double move through dead plant]

*Under the Tower: Round 6*

Disdainful of the flora's resistance, the one called Stormhand lived up to her name, shooting another sheet of electricity into the beast. Again, the demon plant barely sizzled. [13hp before resistance]

Jarrith, pressed with little else to do, continues his attack. But the twisting tendril spoil his blows, turning them aside at the last moment! [AC 17, 17 miss]

The still wounded Perriwimple bravely or foolishly trudged forward into the fray. But his blow is finds nothing by hardened trunk. [AC 15 misses]

Assaulted from all sides, the tree horror strikes out. The first slams through Ashlyn's defenses, thrusting her to her knees momentarily with the force of the blow. But fortunate for her, the second tendril is spoiled by the first, useless bouncing off the rock above the paladin's head. [AC 30 hits, 13hp; AC 12 misses]

More cautious now, nearing death like her foe, Ashlyn thrusts her blade  in a last ditch effort. It mewls in pain as more of its vines are cut away, but it is not enough to end its threat. [AC 21 his, 16 hp; AC 15 misses; Near death]

Behind her, Tessa calls upon the Sovereigns to once again heal their champion. The more recent blows are tended, but the lady paladin is still grimacing in pain. [16hp]

*Under the Tower: Round 7*

Seeing its time near an end, Janis fires forth another electrical volley. She almost screams at it seems absorbed by the plant flesh. [9hp before resistance negates it]

In a desparate bid to kill the thing, Jarrith bellows a cry to the Flame as it throws his weight behind his rapier. His efforts finally meet with success, and with an explosion of gore-like sap, pierces the insides of the creature. It wails once more, then slumps against the wall, beaten. [AC 18 hits; 7hp; dead]

*Under the Tower: End Combat*

The party stands, catching their breath, as Janis' work slowly closes their wounds. After a minute, when the power wears off, they neither see nor hear any other sound in the caves, the other strange plants clutching the rock oblivious to the disturbance.

J: 21 42/42 
J: 20 21/31
P: 15 35/55 
A: 13 34/49
T: 11 35/35 [_nimbus_ 36 rounds]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith pulls his rapier free from the insides of the demonic foliage, breathing heavily.  He pulls a rag out from his belt and proceeds to wipe down both of his weapons, trying his best to remove as much of the sticky sap as possible.

"How are we all doing?  We all right?  I am sorry... for I should have seen these things up ahead.  My vigilance wained, and we paid a price for it.  Thankfully, not a heavy price."

Jarrith glances around the caverns, many of the walls now dripping with sap.  He reaches out and raps his knuckles against the rock to test it's hardness.  "I do not know how far in these caverns continue... but I hope that whomever hid Urik's symbol in here did not feel the need to go very far in.  Nor summons more creatures such as these to protect it."

He sheaths both rapiers and pulls out both of his wands.  He is determined not to be taken unawares and unprepared as last time.  "Are we ready to continue on?  Or do we need a few minutes to rest?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis takes a moment to study the dead creatures and search their remains for any clues as to explain their presence.

_Creatures such as these here, might require tending._


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis takes a moment to study the dead creatures and search their remains for any clues as to explain their presence.
> 
> _Creatures such as these here, might require tending._



The bodies of the demonthorns are entirely unnatural, with structures that occasionally seem more organ-based than plant. In one, she finds calcified structures that may have once been bone. From what she can put together from what was happening to her crocodile, she highly suspects at least one of these was 'grown' from an unfortunate subject; the source of the other is left for debate.


----------



## James Heard

Janis waves at the creature that seems to have been produced spontaneously from prey.

" There might be treasure somewhere around that one, it's the child-creature. This one," she waves at the other," Would seem to have either been planted or found its own way here."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn leans on her sword a moment, breathing heavily, then she concentrates for a moment and healing energies enfold those around her.
Now that the combat is over, Ashlyn stands and rests a litle, her internal energies visibly depleted, while the others investigate further.


Use Turn Undead -> Sacred Healing (Fast healing 3 for 5 rounds = +15hp healing each)]


----------



## stonegod

The warmth from Ashlyn's faith restores the health of the party, and soon the bruises and scrapes are washed away. However, that still leaves open the choice of their next action.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa made her way forward, examining the strange plantlike creatures as well.  It was one thing to read about such beings, and quite another to encounter them in the forbidding depths of a Sovereigns-forsaken cavern...  Perhaps this newer spawn might even have once been a man, she realized, and said a quiet prayer for his passing.  "I'm willing to continue onwards, though many of my more powerful spells have been used."  

OOC: If there is time, she will examine the wounds inflicted by the plant-things and their thorn pods, attempting to determine if there is any trace of a possible infection- it would be a poor end if she or her companions ended up turning into such plant-things.  Heal check at +11


----------



## stonegod

[Heal Check]

Tessa finds no lingering trace, and her limited knowledge suggests it is the thorns from the spores that cause the transformation.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Tessa said:
			
		

> "I'm willing to continue onwards, though many of my more powerful spells have been used."



Jarrith nods, as this situation has been ever-present since they arrived in this valley.  "I think our best situation for you, Tessa... is to join us up on the front-line.  The faster we can take our threats out, the less opportunity for us to become critically injured."

He glances at the rest of the party.  "I mean... other than the boy... the rest of us all can heal ourselves and have wands of healing if I'm not mistaken?  And if one of us doesn't... they should probably run back upstairs and grab Daellin's from him.  That way... we can each jump into melee to fight, or in Janis' case throw her massive energy rays... but then back out and heal ourselves as needed.  Keeping you back outside of the fight Tessa will just end up depleting your spell energy, with only Ashlyn, myself and the boy taking the brunt of damage.  You've got that nice weapon... I'd like to see you use it."

He stands up and stretches, then glances further into the caverns.  "Well... shall we continue?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis frowns worriedly, and nods.


----------



## stonegod

At Janis' prodding, a quick search of the area turns up nothing but a few small plants that attempt to nip at the party---Ashlyn's sword makes quick work the more aggressive. The more she stays down here, the more the plants feel _wrong_. They all must be tainted by the outer planar influence in the area.

The group proceeds through the rocky maze, eventually climbing a steeper slope onto a small plateau. The plants are less here, and the bare rock shows signs of inhabitation, though none live here now. A few scattered bones, and what appears to be a vivisected wolf, are readily apparent. But the most salient feature of the room is a rough stone column near the center of the chamber. In the light it seems to shed off some dark orchid sparkles as some crystalline matrix is embedded in the rock. About the column is another ceremonial circle, though this one appears in better shape than the one above, though in some way it seems much, much older.


----------



## pathfinderq1

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith nods, as this situation has been ever-present since they arrived in this valley.  "I think our best situation for you, Tessa... is to join us up on the front-line.  The faster we can take our threats out, the less opportunity for us to become critically injured."
> 
> He glances at the rest of the party.  "I mean... other than the boy... the rest of us all can heal ourselves and have wands of healing if I'm not mistaken?  And if one of us doesn't... they should probably run back upstairs and grab Daellin's from him.  That way... we can each jump into melee to fight, or in Janis' case throw her massive energy rays... but then back out and heal ourselves as needed.  Keeping you back outside of the fight Tessa will just end up depleting your spell energy, with only Ashlyn, myself and the boy taking the brunt of damage.  You've got that nice weapon... I'd like to see you use it."
> 
> He stands up and stretches, then glances further into the caverns.  "Well... shall we continue?"




Tessa looks a bit unsteady at first- though it is difficult to say whether fear or resigned sadness rules her features.  But she glances around at the other members of the band, and finds some measure, perhaps, of resolve.  After a few moments she nods, unslinging her weaponry.  "I've grown far more used to a healer's mindset, but I'm willing to try a more active role, if you think it will help..."  She does not sound fully convinced yet, but she seems determined to at least make a good attempt in the unfamiliar role.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith glances around this new plateau, looking in the shadows for anything else that might jump out at them.  When nothing is readily apparent, he strides purposefully into the area and begins searching in earnest.  "This looks to be some sort of ceremonial circle... perhaps religious or magical in nature.  A summoning circle perhaps?  You more studious types would know better than I would."

He goes to the column and begins feeling around for loose rocks, small cubbyholes, anything that might be able to store paraphenalia like the altar back at the church did.  "If the old crone was right and this place is indeed where we can find the Symbol of the Raven, this is probably as good a place as any for it to be stored."

As he continues to search, his eyes are drawn inexerably towards the circle.  Like everything else in this community, it's giving him the heebie-jeebies.  He points over at the circle.  "You think we need to try and destroy this thing while we're at it?  Not that I really know how to destroy it... other than erasing the lines or something."


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He goes to the column and begins feeling around for loose rocks, small cubbyholes, anything that might be able to store paraphenalia like the altar back at the church did.  "If the old crone was right and this place is indeed where we can find the Symbol of the Raven, this is probably as good a place as any for it to be stored."



As Jarrith steps forward into the circle, he experiences a brief resistance, as if pushing through a tarry substance. From the outside, there appears a purplish-white ripple in the air as he move through that is quickly gone. 

On the other side, Jarrith feels no different, and after a moment, continues his search. After a few minutes, his inspection turns up nothing of note, though he gets a better look at the crystals that marble the rock. They are a deep purple color that seem have an almost imperceptible light to them that pulses very, very slowly, the heart beat of the near dead. He however, does not identify the crystal. [Search (Take 20)]


----------



## James Heard

Janis whispers out a spell and begins to inspect the edges of the area where Jarrith seemed to pass through an membrane.

OOC: Casting _Detect Magic_


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis whispers out a spell and begins to inspect the edges of the area where Jarrith seemed to pass through an membrane.



[sblock=Janis]As she finished the spell, a bright bluish-white glow fills Janis' eyes, emanating from the region within the circle. A strong spell affect is centered upon the circle, and she sees small, fibrous tendrils that drift away from it vaguely northwards before becoming vanishingly small. By its resonance, the Pale Lady can tell it seems to be a conjuration effect, one ties to creation, but that is all.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith looks intently at one of the pulsating crystals, then wonders what would happen if it was removed from the rock?  He drops to a knee and takes off his backpack, then pulls out his masterwork thieves tools from his belt.  Using the tools, plus the hard metal spikes of his grappling hook, he tries to gently knock one of the crystals loose from the stone.  (Disable Device +9)


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith manages to release a thumbnail portion of the marbled structure, which is more like purplish veins than solid chunks. The light pulsing is unaffected.
[sblock=Janis]If Janis is still concentrating, she sees no perceptible change after Jarrith's activities.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa walked slowly around the exterior of the circle, examining the runes and designs as much as she could without actually entering the protected space.  She had some knowledge of ritual magic, but this was not the sort of thing she usually worked with- and until the y found out something, she was not terribly confident about passing through the apparent barrier.

OOC: Mundane examination of the area (mostly Spellcraft and Knowledge skills)


----------



## stonegod

Tessa's examination turns up a cubby hole with a flattened set of large leaves that is most likely a creatures bed. It is hard to say how long the owner has been in absence. Nearby is a pot that appears to be a fire-pot; ashes and fragment of paper can be seen within.

Sifting through the papers, Tessa finds a piece of parchment near the top that is highly scorched, though not fully destroyed. _"Ravenkind... dupe Doru.... ours now...  preparation... final ritual"_ The writing is in an effeminate hand that Tessa does not recognize.


----------



## James Heard

The corners of Janis's mouth twitch.

" Another summoning circle...something leads...this way"

Janis pauses a moment to cast another spell before moving to follow the trail northwards.

OOC: Casting _Scent_


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Another summoning circle...something leads...this way"
> OOC: Casting _Scent_



OOC: Its Creation, not Calling/Summoning. The tendrils lead upward mostly, so probably venture into the ceiling.

The loamy, humid smell of the carvern becomes stronger, and barely under it, Janis can detect an older, greasy scent that may belong to a creature. But is has been absent from this place a long time.


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Sifting through the papers, Tessa finds a piece of parchment near the top that is highly scorched, though not fully destroyed. _"Ravenkind... dupe Doru.... ours now...  preparation... final ritual"_ The writing is in an effeminate hand that Tessa does not recognize.




Tessa scans the fragment once, and shakes her head.  "We may have come here too late," she says, trying to catch the attention of the other explorers.  Then she reads the note aloud, adding "part of that sounds like a name, perhaps- Doru...  Is that familiar?"


----------



## James Heard

Looking upward, Janis decides to move to examine the circle herself.

" Perhaps. Or maybe someone only means for us to believe that."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith glances over at Tessa after he's pried a piece of the stone loose.  "Doru... Doru... naw... not that I can remember I don't think."

He stands up and packs his equipment away, then considers the note more thoroughly.  "Ravenkind... dupe Doru.  Huh.  Well, Sir Urik had the Symbol of Ravenkind last, didn't he?  Anyone catch his first name?  Or was it Ismark's dad that had the symbol last?  I can't remember all these details anymore."

He chuckles and then steps towards Tessa's direction, while remaining inside the circle.  "As far as the rest of it... it sounds as though they were using it for a ritual of some type.  Question is... has that ritual already occured?"  He glances towards the cubbyhole and sighs.  "Well regardless... it doesn't seem as though the symbol is still here.  I wonder if the person who's been sleeping down here has it on them?"


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith knows that name very well: Doru was Father Danovich's son. And Ismark had the Symbol last. Finally, there are rumors of rituals being performed over your head (at the top of the Hill) during the 'dark moon' in three nights time


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Looking upward, Janis decides to move to examine the circle herself.
> 
> " Perhaps. Or maybe someone only means for us to believe that."



On closer examination, it appears less a summoning circle and more... something else. It seems tied to the strange power coming from the pillar, though that too seems to be pulling its strength from beneath the bedrock. When Jarrith hands her a flake of the crystal, she recognizes it immediately---Khyber dragonshard. Used for binding.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith states off into space for a few moments... then suddenly snaps back to reality.  "What am I thinking of?  DORU!!!  Of course!  Gods I'm dumb!  I'm sorry... I do not know where my head is at.  Doru was the son of Father Danovich... the poor boy who got turned into that... thing... at the church."

He shakes his head a few times, as though he's trying to clear cobwebs.  Ever since he finished Danovich's journal, his mind has been floating back and forth elsewhere and he's been losing focus.  Not the greatest situation to be in for something like this.

"And of course... the ritual HASN'T occured... that's what Ochem was talking about when he said we had four days.  It was four days until the ritual was being done here.  Hrmph.  So the question is... who has the Symbol now?  The person who's been sleeping here?  And when will they be returning?  At the dark moon ritual in three days?  Gah... I'm getting so confused."

He sits down in the center of the circle and ponders their problem.

"Well, I say we give these caverns and the ruins upstairs one more once-over on the off-chance we have missed finding the symbol.  If we don't find it, we might just have to wait for the new moon in three days and hope the symbol shows up with whomever comes here to perform it."


----------



## James Heard

" I think it might be inside...or under...that pillar," Janis says, holding up the dragonshard. " A dragonshard. For binding."


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith's inspection did not turn up any indication that the pillar was recently made; nor did it turn up any way to open it up.


----------



## James Heard

Janis begins a closer inspection...in and around, and if she can manage it somehow - inside...of the pillar. Is it some sort of rock formation that might have grown over time, something that could have been placed here by powerful magic? Just how natural is it?


----------



## stonegod

[Kn: Nature]

Janis steps inside the circle, and she too feel the tarry resistance a moment. She examines it closely, looking at the other stalagmites and stalactites in the area. Once thing is clear---it is not a natural formation, though it is natural. The rock is much denser than the surrounding cave stone. It was as if someone magically called up the rock from far below the earth. The power to do so would be---great.

The age of the rock, from what she can tell, is very old---even underground, water and time have their way. She would guess that it is older than Galifar was at the least, but could not be more certain than that.


----------



## James Heard

Janis runs her fingertips across the surface of the pillar, peering at it intently.

"It is not a natural formation, though it is natural. This rock is much denser than the surrounding cave stone. It's as if something magically called the rock from far below the earth."

"This is very old. Older than Galifar? Perhaps - but this _land _is very old. Sheltered, as it has been, from visitors? Perhaps..."

Janis examines the circle again, trying to discern how the circle and the pillar might interact - whether the kyber shards were created as a consequence of such a calling of the earth, or if they're a part of the functioning of the circle. Is there a way to unravel or unmake the circle and unmask the source of power within the pillar and...

" Inquisitors? What do your senses say about this thing? I've heard stories...sometimes it is better to let evil things sleep where they are bound, but if this is the doorway to our prize? And...I think we should be wary in case whatever protected this place returns?"

Her eyes the color of softly glowing milk from her spell, even as she speaks to the others she does not seem to truly see them, bound by the interplay of the unseen forces around her.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Janis][Spellcraft]

The magic of the circle and pillar seem beyond Janis. While Khyber stones are typically used for binding, all the traces of magic are those used in creation, none of the expected traces of abjuration which would be necessary. Without some guidance in the nature of the magics, she is blind. Perhaps further study or divination may illuminate its origin.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith's brow furrows at Janis' statement.  "So you think the Symbol of Ravenkind might be _inside_ this pillar?  Oy."  He begins an even more intensive search of this pillar, hoping against hope he might've missed a nook, a cranny, or a button or something last time.  (Take 20 on Search of pillar)


----------



## stonegod

After a complete scouring of the pillar, Jarrith finds nothing that would suggest a fake compartment or other hidden structure. The pillar is a hard rock, in contrast to the more clay-like soil that surrounds it.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa watched intently as the others continued their investigation of the ritual area.  She stayed outside the circle, keeping a careful eye on the area, trying to stay alert for any signs of disturbance in the aura that the circle seemed to generate, any sense that their studies had activated or altered the patterns- though she wasn't sure she would recognize such signs in time.  From time to time, she darted a careful glance back towards the entry to the cavern- while it would be an unpleasant surprise if the circle "awakened', it might be far worse for them to be so intent on their search that something managed to sneak up on them...


----------



## James Heard

Janis continues to stare and ponder the puzzle while she replies.

" I think _something _is inside the pillar. It's old, but it's not natural and...things....seem to connect the circle here and... it makes my head hurt. If the symbol is inside then it _has_ to be valuable, we're talking about something old enough that it might be of giant or dragon construction. On the other hand - something made a pretty convincing effort to make this look like the rest of this cave complex. I don't detect any residual abjuration magics, but on the other hand I'm not particularly keen on waking up the sorts of things that _also_ might be hidden away under this thing."

"We should grab all the dragonshards. They're probably worth a fortune."

Janis sighs and rubs her eyes.

" I'm not sure exactly how we're supposed to get inside it, in any case. It could be that damaging the circle could disrupt the magic, or it could be that it's time for me to fly back town and see if any of the villagers have any mining experience."

Janis looks upwards at the ceiling.

" I don't want to be down here unprepared if the pillar is holding up the ruins above us and we make it go away somehow..."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith shrugs.  "Well the symbol has only been missing for a short period of time, all things considering.  If this pillar and circle are that old, I don't see how or why the symbol would be brought here and then buried within the rock.  Doesn't seem to make much sense... although I suppose anything is possible."

He stands up, and brushes off the dirt from his pants.  "I do agree that removing the dragonshards is probably a smart move.  Not so much for the financial aspect, but more just to hopefully prohibit whatever summoning this circle normally does.  If you all are okay with it, we can start chiseling them out now."


----------



## stonegod

OOC: The shards elements appears to be marbled w/in the pillar; one would essentially have to destroy one to get the other (likely damaging the other in the process). What tools would you attempt to use?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith starts in on trying to remove the shards.  However, while he was able to take out one easy enough with his improvised tools... most of the others are too well embedded.  Without actually having a hammer, chisel or pick... taking all of them out is an impossibility.

"Huh.  Well I'll be able to maybe take out a few... but if we wanted to clear this entire pillar... I'd either need go get some equipment or a dwarf down here."

He shakes his head.  "I'm thinking we should just get out of here.  The symbol isn't here.  And I don't want to leave Daellin up there by himself for too long, even if he has the bear for company."

The Stalker walks back out of the circle through the slight force field.


----------



## James Heard

" I don't like this. Part of me thinks that something like this, well it could explain many things about the nature of this land."

With that, Janis sighs and walks to go meet with her bear. 

_Who's mummy's wittle fuzzykins?_


----------



## stonegod

Resolving to deal with the pillar latter, perhaps when they know where the missing Symbol of Ravenkind is, the group makes their way back to the ladder. The trapdoor is open, as as they come to the bottom of the shaft, they can hear the sounds of unearthly screams and moans in the night sky above! Realizing Daellin is in trouble, the party hustles up the ladder as quickly as they can.

Hearts pounding, they can do nothing as they hear the unnatural wails and Daellin's screams of anguish. Finally making it to the top, they can see a staggering Daellin wearily bring his bow to bear against a swirling mist of screaming faces! The tortured expression of the faces speak of undying torment and mind-numbing terror, and they seem to be directed entirely at the elf.





As they see the ghostly horror through the intervening ruins, Tessa pales and stutters, "A... c-caller in darkness! Foul undead of tortured souls! Beware their ghostly insubstantialbility!"

Jannis' bear seems to have been driven off by the unnatural aura of the creature.

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 1*



D: 20 35/35 [Significant ability damage]
A: 20 34/49
T: 14 35/35
C: 10 [lightly wounded]
J: 5 42/42 
J: 4 21/31
P: 2 35/55 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.

[Round 1 actions for all please]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Daellin!!!" Jarrith shouts... then his mind begins racing.  _Forward?  Back?  Attack?  Hide?  I dunno... I dunno._ (First action dictated by DM)

[sblock=OOC: ] Heh heh... finally remembered about the 50/50 chance of charging/escaping this time. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Pale, and with her normal smile swept away by the terrifying realization of what was facing them, Tessa almost reflexively raised her wooden shield- but even the shelter of the sturdy wooden disc with its connection to her divine patrons brought her little comfort.  She knew that horrid swirling form was a creature of horrible power- and she had already drawn heavily upon her divine favor that day. 

Despite the strength of her faith, she felt a momentary pang of despair.  And in that instant, she felt the rising of something else within her- the elemental power which suffused her soul surged forward, and she felt a rush of mad courage, even fury.  While her divine energies might not be a match for such a being, she had other forces at her command- and while in most situations she was loathe to call upon those powers, her desperate fear of their enemy's might swayed her judgment for a critical moment, and the power of her dragonmark reached out as if with a mind of its own.  She barely managed to raise her right hand, dropping her mace to the ground as she did so.  Even as her outstretched fingers flicked towards their foe, a crackling lash of fire swirled down her arm and across the intervening distance.  Even as the bolt left her hand, she felt the furious surge ebb, as if some of her own life energy had fueled the stroke, and the world seemed to waver momentarily...

OOC: Using her Lesser Aberrant Dragonmark power of Scorching Ray; ranged touch at +4, 4d6 fire damage (possible); she then needs to make a DC 10 Fort save to avoid being Dazed for a round- her Fort saves are at +7


----------



## James Heard

Somewhat dazed by the cacophony of her companion's fury, Janis moves to place the creature within the range of her stormbolt and lets fly.

_I'm glad Daellin has been out and about meeting new friends._


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn, having been resting and somewhat quiet since combating the demon trees due to the fight having drained much of her reserves, suddenly springs into action at the sound of a companion in trouble.

Moving forward she draws her blade and closes with the creature.


[Double move up to creature]

[*Note*: Ashlyn used a sacred healing after the fight with the trees here, so she and Jarrith should be at full health, and Perriwimple should be at 50/55hp]


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> [*Note*: Ashlyn used a sacred healing after the fight with the trees here, so she and Jarrith should be at full health, and Perriwimple should be at 50/55hp][/SIZE][/COLOR]



I updated my in-house sheet, but not the online one. Sigh. No worries.

Update in the afternoon/tonight.


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 1*

Staggering back away from the moaning miasma, Daellin mechanically fires away. All three zoom into the twisting faces, but two pass through harmlessly. Only the third tears a wisp away. [Incorporeal miss chance spoils 2 attacks; AC 22 hits for 7 damage]

Ashlyn, encumbered by her armor and slowed by the rubble, moves ever so slowly toward the unsettling faces. [Double move through difficult terrain]

Something fiery churning inside, Tessa channels forth a finger of flame at the twisting mass. By the rubble walls provide difficult to aim through, and her efforts are are in vain. She, however, manages to keep the bile down from her Khyber-born gifts. [_scorching ray_; AC 5 touch misses; Fort 13 succeeds vs daze]

Unconcerned with the others, the bulk of the faces writhe to face the elf, and a wordless scream fills the spaces between them. The ranger staggers a moment, but shakes his head to fight off the worse of it. [Ability damage]

Janis too struggles to find firm footing in the rubble as she strides forward. [Double move through rough terrain; still not close enough for storm bolt]

Confused and horrified by the sudden appearance of the ghoulish faces, Jarrith's mind is overwhelmed. He runs, babbling madly, as best he can through the rubble. [Fleeing for 1 round]

Perriwimple awkward crawls out of the hole around Tessa and looks with abject horror and confusion at the creature. He struggles forward like the others to do what he can.

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 2*



D: 20 35/35 [Significant ability damage]
A: 20 49/49
T: 14 35/35
C: 10 [lightly wounded]
J: 5 42/42 
J: 4 31/31
P: 2 50/55 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.

[Round 3 actions for all please]


----------



## James Heard

Janis hops indelicately on one foot, having stubbed her toe on the strewn remnants of the tower then continues to make her way implacably to within range of the creature.

"  That's it Daellin! Go grab the holy weapons at the campsite, Father Perriwimple will blast it with his divine powers!"

_I hope that thing understands what I just said, because otherwise I feel like a complete ass._"

OOC: What the hell, Action Point on the Bluff check. It's for Janis to show off her inherent feminine wiles and copious amounts of manipulative powah. Plus, it's only stupid if it doesn't work. Here's to not looking dumb.


----------



## pathfinderq1

For a moment, Tessa stood with her arm still extended, gazing at the last flicking wisps of flame on her fingertips with something much like fear.  Then she reached down to recover her morningstar from where it had been dropped and slowly began to make her way through the rubble-strewn ground of the ruins...

OOC: Retrieve morningstar, then follow the others out of the confined area


----------



## DEFCON 1

As he scrabbles over the rocks and rubble, Jarrith's mind races with panic.  However, one more quick glance over in the direction of the elf snaps him back into a more coherent place.  _What-- no-- pull-- yourself-- together... come on--_

He shakes his head one time to regain focus, then realizes that he is needed here.  Hoping that his footing is strong, he immediately moves forward while pulling free his wand, and taps himself with another _Cat's Grace_.  (Move action towards creature, cast Cat's Grace on self)


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 2 (Partial)*

Almost staggering, Daellin takes a final shot at the twisting faces, but they two arrows go wide. He then pulls back. [AC 12 misses; move to K-2]

Lady Ashlyn pushes through the rubble, determined. [Double move through difficult terrain] As she closes, and tendril of wailing faces whips at her, reaching through her armor as if it were mist. She feels something inside tearing as the howling mass renders her insides. [Incorporeal attack hits; 6hp]

Tessa retrieves her weapon and struggles to move forward. [Move through difficult terrain]

Ignoring the others, the menacing faces stream through the ruins after the elf, once again soundlessly screaming after him. Blood streaming from his ears, the elf falls, catatonic. [Ability damage; Daellin helpless]

[Paused for Janis to restate action; previous invalid in current context]

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 2 (Partial)*



D: 20 35/35 [Severe ability damage, helpless]
A: 20 43/49
T: 14 35/35
C: 10 [lightly wounded]
J: 5 42/42 
J: 4 31/31
P: 2 50/55 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, c: crocs, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.


----------



## James Heard

Janis disregards the creature and begins making her way to toward the first circle.


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 2 (Complete)*

Enigmatically, Janis turns away from the churning mists and strides confidently towards the runic circle.

Shaking his head to clear his disorientation, Jarrith pulls himself together and heads into the fray, his wand providing added dexterity. [_cat's grace_]

Perriwimple follows close behind Jarrith, terror plain on his face.

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 3*



D: 20 35/35 [Severe ability damage, helpless]
A: 20 43/49
T: 14 35/35
C: 10 [lightly wounded]
J: 5 42/42 
J: 4 31/31
P: 2 50/55 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.

[Round 3 Actions]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith ignores everything going on around him as he uses all of his concetration to keep the nausea and panic from rising up again.  He moves to the creature while drawing both his rapiers, and then begins to attack.  (Move action to get to creature, Standard action to attack)


----------



## James Heard

Janis moves into the circle, and quickly sniffs around to see if any obvious connection with the creature exists.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Her face grim and set, Tessa continued to slog forward through the rubble-filled space.

OOC: Continue to cover ground- should be able to get to about where Perriwmple is by next round.


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 3*

Daellin continues to lie curled up where he collapsed.

Gritting her teeth, Ashlyn moves up to the horrific mass, bringing her sword down. She slices through the tortured face of an old woman, causing it to dissipate into the night. [AC 21 hit, no incorporeal miss, 5hp]

Tessa slogs through the rubble toward the unnatural creature.

What happens next sends trickles of fear even in the paladin's warded heart. Ignoring Ashlyn, the mass twists and surges toward the fallen Daellin. All the party can do is watch as it engulfs the fallen elf, and, with a wrench, _something_ vital is ripped from the ranger. His back arches, then falls, still. As the faces reform, Ashlyn finds herself confronted by the horrified face of Daellin, not part of the mists. [Special ability; Daellin perishes][/slategray]

Though horrified, Ashlyn attempts to use the creature's distraction against it. Her blade flashes again, but catches only mists. [AoO misses due to incorporeal miss chance]

The Lady of Storms walks into the runic circle, and immediately feels---something---that she can only identify has warding. Her heightened senses detect no trace of the scent of madness that is the creature. As best she can tell, it seems to have come from under the rock of the ruins. [Janis has a +2 AC when in the circle]

Dancing lithely around the snapping faces, the Stalker closes with the churning madness. His jab, however, catches only air. [AC 15 misses]

Moving around the others, Perriwimple is caught exposed as the faces reach out for him. The young man bellow in pain it is reaches into his head! [AoO Critical hit! 15hp] The big man's jabs fail to damage anything. [Incorporeal auto-miss]

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 4*




D: 20 [Dead]
A: 20 43/49
T: 14 35/35
C: 10 [lightly wounded]
J: 5 42/42 
J: 4 31/31
P: 2 35/55 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.

[Round 4 Actions]


----------



## James Heard

Janis mentally dismisses her most powerful magics for the ever-present words of the Tester's Prayer she memorized so long ago, attempting to seek out and subvert the subtle magics she detected before in the ruined circle to aid her, and calling for nature itself to come an allow itself an opinion of the abomination.

OOC: Ditching her final _Call Lightning_ spell in exchange for _Summon Nature's Ally III_, calling a Celestial Dire Badger to appear as close as Janis can see to the creature (I admit, I don't really get what all the stairs and stuff mean on this map  )


----------



## stonegod

Pretty much, everything is walled in rooms w/ gaps enough to see through, but not pass through.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"By the Host!" Tessa rasped, stunned by the fate that had befallen their comrade.  Even as the initial shock faded, she had a flash of inspiration.  Dropping her morningstar once more, she began to rummage through her Haversack, searching for one of the scrolls she had received as they prepared for this expedition.

OOC: Using the scroll with Spiritual Weapon at CL 6, from the party spoils stack of gear divided up a while back.  She needs to make a DC 7 caster level check to use it, but if it works it should give her 6 rounds of 1d8+2 force effect, with an attack bonus of +6 (3 base +3 WIS), and a range of160 feet.


----------



## DEFCON 1

_This is not good... not good at all..._

Jarrith thinks to himself, his face frozen in a steely grimmace.  As weapons continue to pass ineffectually through the incorporeal form of the creature, he decides that he needs to hit it with a solid attack that he knows will do damage.  He takes a step back then casts _Deific Vengeance_, sending a wave of the Silver Flame's divine power into it.  (Move action step back 5' / Cast _Deific Vengeance_: 4d6 damage vs. undead, Will save for half)


----------



## Stormwind

As she sees Daellin's end, Ashlyn's face goes gray and an expression akin to pain crosses her face. Once more she draws on upon the strength of her faith, this time in an attempt to turn the foul creature before them.

[Turn undead (Effective level 3, turn +6, damage 2d6+7)]


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 4*

Crying out to the Sovereign's, Lady Ashlyn channels her faith to dispel the evil in front of her. A vicious wave of vertigo strikes her as she tries, almost driving her back, as the full strength of its evil slams down upon her. She knows it is too strong for her limited arts. [Turn check cannot succeed]

Tessa cries out victoriously as she finds the scroll in her pack, and with a strident plea, calls forth a weapon of spirit. Surprisingly, it takes on the form of a blood-red dagger, until Tessa remembers the source of the scroll---the Vol Cultist Selase, felled by the zombie plague.

The dagger shines the night, but the twisting creature writhes away. [AC 11 misses]

A churning mass of protean madness, the caller's faces scream in all directions. The haunting visage of Daellin floats in front of the lady paladin, and with a wordless moan, slashes at her mind! However, it leaves itself open enough for the brute Perriwimple to sock in one of its many faces! The brief image in Ashlyn's mind causes her to shiver, but the fades with the attack! [All AoO's other than Perriwimple's miss; Perriwimple hits AC 20 for 7hp] The ghostly form vanishes through the ruined structured to appear in the rubble on the other side.

Stormhand begins to call another minion to fight for her.

A look of determination on his face, Jarrith calls forth the power of the flame to punish the creature. But its insubstantiality proves the spells undoing. [Incorporeal miss]

Stepping ahead, though the creature tears at him again, Perriwimple swings at the chaos, only to pass through it. [Reach attack hits; 7hp; Attack misses due to incorporeal miss change]

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 5*



D: 20 [Dead]
A: 20 43/49
T: 14 35/35
W: 14 [6 rounds]
C: 10 [lightly wounded]
J: 5 42/42 
J: 4 31/31
P: 2 28/55 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa, W: _Spiritual Weapon_.
Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.

[Round 5 Actions]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn recovers quickly from the mental assault and moves in beside Perriwimple to strike the creature with her blade.

[Move; Attack +9, Damage 1d8+3]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith curses to himself when his spell doesn't effect the thing.  He moves forward and tries to attack the incorporeal form with his rapier.  (Move action to undead, Standard attack with rapier)


----------



## James Heard

Janis summons more crocodiles to fight for her, placing them as close to the creature as she dares on the undead's flanks and out of her line of fire. Then, hurrying to enter battle once again, Janis moves forward toward the creature through the rubble and attempts to blast it with her bolts of lightning once again.

_All we need for this fight to be more inconvenient are a few dozen innocent bystanders, a manifest zone, and a tea set_.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa let a wry grin spread across her face, if only for a moment- how fitting that the power of Vol be put to use against such a foe...  Then she returned to the task at hand, gesturing so that the glowing weapon might press the attack.

OOC: move action to direct the Spiritual Weapon to pursue its target, then pick up her own weapon preparing to move forward to support the others


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 5*

Pushing through the rocks to reach the creature, Ashlyn temporarily lowers her guard. It is enough for a tendril of faces to reach _inside_ of her once again, tearing that which is most vital. [AoO touch attack hits; 7hp] Distracted by pain, her followup attack swings wide. [AC 13 misses]

Tessa focus her spell, then retrieves her weapon for the fight. The bloody dagger flashes through the air to embed itself in the horror, tearing lose wisps of its essence! [AC 20 hits; no incoproporeal miss chance; 7hp; moderately wounded]

Floating as both part and separate from the ruined wall, the calling voices thunder out! Two waves of force slam into Perriwimple and Ashlyn, crushing bone and tearing flesh! Both are grievously wounded. [Force attack, 17hp]

Her summoning complete, a single crocodile appears near the madness. The animal, however, rears in uncontrollable terror, and in a panic, flees, but not before the faces tear into it! [1 croc summoned; fear effect; flees; AoO hits for 9hp]

Determined the creature taste the storms, Janis moves around the building at through the rubble toward the undead column. Its unnatural reflexes send a pillar of torment through her as well! [AoO hits; 5hp]

Seeing its quick reaction, Jarrith attempts to acrobatically weave and dodge through the rubble to evade its blows. Luck is with him, and the reach pillars flow around by not through him. With a yell of vindication, he plunges his deep into the swirling chaos! [Tumble 23 avoids AoO; AC 18 hits, no incorporeal miss; 7hp]

Wounds weeping, Perriwimple dumbly carries on. Tripping on a rock gives the mass the opening it needs to tear even more life from the man, but in moment of triumph, the large boy brings a two fisted blow down hard! [AoO his, 7hp; Perriwimple near death; Natural 20 hits, no incorporeal miss, 8hp; Creature severely wounded]

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 6*



D: 20 [Dead]
A: 20 19/49
T: 14 35/35
W: 14 [5 rounds]
C: 10 [severely wounded]
J: 5 37/42 
J: 4 31/31 [_cat's grace_ 38 rounds]
P: 2 3/55 

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa, W: _Spiritual Weapon_.
Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.

[Round 6 Actions]


----------



## James Heard

Janis claps the wrists of her snow-white gloves together and the air grows suddenly electric, as she unleashes the full fury of her lightning gauntlets against the creature. They glow white and she pulls the storms out in a wide arc that lashes the beast.

OOC: _Lightning Gauntlets_ for 3 charges, 4d6 electricity damage, DC14 Reflex save for half.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith stands firm and attacks with both rapiers quickly and precisely.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn follows the creature and attacks.

[Move; Attack +9, Damage 1d8+3]
[If she can't move and attack, then she will do a full lay on hands on Perriwimple]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Most of Tessa's attention remained focused on directing the attacks of the flying blade, but she could not hope that that would be enough.  She began to make her way forward, to support those still fighting.

OOC: Direct attack for Spiritual Weapon, then move forward to reinforce the melee group


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 6 (Partial)*

Ashlyn pushes through the rubble, though she knows its will leave her open. With preternatural speed, a pillar of deadened voices shudder through her once again. [AoO touch attack hits; 7hp] Even with her strength flagging, she valiantly slides through the column of madness, causing it to howl! [AC 26 hits, no incorporeal miss, 6hp]

Seeing her spell still in action, Tessa moves cautiously forward. The dark dagger plunges forward, but the deadened mist parts and flows around it, negating the blow. [AC 11 misses]

Maddened from wounds, the chaotic morass sinks into the ground. Only Jarrith is able to plunge into it as it vanishes, doing minor damage. [Janis unarmed, Perriwimple and Ashlyn miss due to incorporealness, Jarrith his AC 20, 3hp] It coalesces behind the group, and once again bolts of pure force volley from its mouths, passing eerily through Tessa and Janis to slam into the paladin and the dumb brute. Ashlyn feels her ribs crushes once again, and spits up blood while Perriwimple's knees buckle as he falls senseless. [Force attack, 5hp, Perriwimple dying]

[Janis and Jarrith's actions need restating]

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 6 (Partial)*



D: 20 [Dead]
A: 20 7/49
T: 14 35/35
W: 14 [4 rounds]
C: 10 [severely wounded]
J: 5 37/42 
J: 4 31/31 [_cat's grace_ 38 rounds]
P: 2 -2/55 [dying]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa, W: _Spiritual Weapon_.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.


----------



## James Heard

Janis pulls her Cyran war wand out and uses its magic to split into her often favored set of phantasmal duplicates.

OOC: _Mirror Image_, CL 3


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith immediately spins around and gets a bead on the translucent form.  He calls to the Flame and releases it's power at the howling madness in front of him.  He then pushes his way forward towards the creature again.  (Cast _Deific Venegeance_: 4d6 damage / Move action to N6)


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 6 (Complete)*

With a familiar motion, Janis calls forth her multiple selves from the Cyran device.

Jarrith once again calls down his holy might, and the spell bites! There is a struggle as the votrex of scream pulses, and it looks weaker in the process. [12 damage before save applied; creature near death]

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 7*




D: 20 [Dead]
A: 20 7/49
T: 14 35/35
W: 14 [4 rounds]
C: 10 [near death]
J: 5 37/42 [_mirror image_, 30 rounds]
J: 4 31/31 [_cat's grace_ 38 rounds]
P: 2 -2/55 [dying]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, C: Screaming Heads, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  P: Perriwimple, T: Tessa, W: _Spiritual Weapon_.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement.


----------



## James Heard

Janis rushes the creature, trying to get into melee range for her lightning gauntlets.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa gave a brief worried glance at Perriwimple's crumpled form.  Her instincts as a healer called out for her to aid him, but that terrible abomination was still a danger...

OOC: Move action to direct Spiritual Weapon.  The spell description says she can direct it to move within range, but doesn't give a breakdown of how fast it actually moves- Tessa will spend as much of her round as needed getting the blade into position.  If she has any action left, she'll draw her wand of CLW to get Perriwimple stabilized.


----------



## Stormwind

Seeing Perriwimple fall, Ashlyn reaches within herself and calls upon the healing of her faith. Those close to her again feel their wounds close as their vital energies begin to regenerate.

[Use Turn Undead -> Sacred Healing (Fast healing 3 to all living within 60ft for 5 rounds)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith advances on the creature and attacks with his rapier.


----------



## stonegod

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 7*

With a quick prayer to the Sovereigns, Ashlyn is briefly surrounded with a silvery glow that infuses her companions. Their wounds once again being to heal. [Sacred Healing]

Tessa raises her hand and the magical weapon obeys, plunging deep into the raised faces! As the cacophony raised to a howl of anguish, the cleric pulls free her wand of healing to tend the fallen. [AC 16 hits, 10hp damage; creature near death]

Its mists is tatters and its faces in mortal anguish, the undead fiend rushes through stone and ruin at the fallen Perriwimple. With a surge, it reaches through the rubble to tear at the fallen boy! With a wrench, it tears into the gentle boy's heart! As his life is extinguished, his frightening cry rings out in the night, all the more horrifying as it now comes from the partially restored mass! [Creature crits Perriwimple for 13hp (two natural 20s!) and absorbs his essence, killing him and healing it; creature still near death]

Plunging through rubble and between the ruin's spires, Janis surges forward with blue lighting crackling around her many hands. The creature tears asunder one of her many faces, but the true storm mage plunges her hands into its icy depths and lets go with the full force of her fury. It surges blue-black, its form burning from within, but coherent wisp of its horror survives. [15hp before save]

Weaving in and out, Jarrith dodges the insubstantial mouths as he rounds a corner. But his ankle twists as he lands, and he slams into the rock wall, destroying the momentum of his attack. [Nat 1 misses!]

*The Ecaterine Husk: Round 8*

Ashlyn's mouth sets as she tries to find her footing in the rubble, implacably stalking her foe.

Anguished over being too late to save the gentle giant, Tessa once again mentally thrusts the weapon of Vol at the dying blob. As it sinks into its core, a piercing scream fills the night, and with a flash of blinding light and force enough to knock all those standing to the ground, the nightmare dissipates in a ball of force! [AC 19 hits; 9 hp; destroyed]

*The Ecaterine Husk: End Combat*

The silence that follows in deafening. Dark clouds continue to hid the night sky, and a biting wintery chill fills the air. Out of the darkness, the source of its fear abated, the towering bear makes its way to Janis and nuzzles her. But otherwise, the place remains as dead has it has for years uncounting.


----------



## James Heard

Janis looks down at her slain companions, mud and blood sticking to her face and hands clutched into harsh looking angles of white-knuckled frustration.

Suddenly she shudders, shaking it all away.

She turns her back and strides back to the circle, searching for some meaning, some reason for this latest folly.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Breathing heavily, Jarrith raises the foot that he twisted and begins spinning the ankle a bit to loosen it up.  He then places the foot gingerly back on the ground and puts some weight on it.  He looks painfully at his surviving companions, then walks over to Perriwimple first, then to Daellin.  He reaches down to close both their eyes, then says a silent prayer to the Flame to bless the both of them on their journey to Dolurrh.

"I..."

Unable to think of anything to say, he reaches down and lifts the young boy up and over his shoulders, preparing to carry him back to where the horses are.

"Let's bring them back to the horses so we can take them back to town.  Shall we?"

He begins walking out of the ruins back up to the horses.


----------



## pathfinderq1

As soon as she was sure that the spectral creature had truly been vanquished, Tessa began to struggle towards their fallen companions.  Even the warmth of the power of the Sovereign Host that Ashlyn generated seemed to give the young healer little comfort now.  She knelt beside Perriwimple's corpse, her hand half-outstretched.  The look that she turned upon Jarrith was anguished, but as he went about his work, she briefly closed her own eyes, then stood up.  When she got to her feet, she had managed to bring some composure to her own features, but her expression was still grim.  "More funerals," she muttered.  "Did we learn enough here to make this loss mean something, or was this the stone that tilts the scales irrevocably in our enemies' favor?"  She didn't seem to be asking anyone in particular, except perhaps the Host. She gave one quick glance in Janis' direction, then began to assist Jarrith with his grim task.


----------



## stonegod

As the party begins to recover, something odd begins to happen---a stirring of memories begin flashing through their heads. Most of brief, glances as most: Impressions of fear, darkness, madness. But a few hold more coherence.[sblock=Jarrith]Jarrith recalls a himself running through a tower at night being chased by a frenzied and blood-covered Khensu, and throwing himself in desperation out a window, only to land a broken heap near the rubble where he stands. He remembers hearing the sound of _them_ as he is helpless to move, life ebbing away from him.[/sblock][sblock=Tessa]Sitting around the corpses of the others, in the tower's dark cellar near the cursed pillar of rock, Tessa remembers herself slowing drawing the knife to finish the cleansing of herself. Placing the blade on her arm, a sharp cackle fills the air. It is her voice.[/sblock][sblock=Ashlyn]Ashlyn remembers being led up to the ruins by Perriwimple her paramour, only to flee screaming over the cliff from  robed ones with knives and a mad crone wielding darkness and a gleaming silver sign of a raven, an out of place thing for sure.[/sblock][sblock=Janis]Janis sees her monastery---what another part of her mind recognizes as what will be the ruins now---burnt and cracked, her monk's bodies scattered and mutilated from an orgy of madness. As she falls to the ground weeping, she sees the spirits of her former friends coalesce into a twisting mockery, their faces calling to her.[/sblock]The impressions are strong and confusing a moment, but slowly their strength seems to fade, the ghosts of countless years of torment fading into oblivion.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith's eyes go wild as the images flicker through his skull, and he whips his head back and forth trying to find the reason for this intrusion.  Is there a psychic resonance here?  Did a kalashtar suddenly appear?  What's going on?

"I... what... who did..."

He takes a second and shuts his eyes, his breath shallow, his body swaying.  Ever since finishing that journal he's been slowly getting creeped out, and this has only intensified that sensation.

"I don't-- think... I want to be here anymore.  Let's go.  I want to just go back to town."

He mentions to the group as they make their way back to the horses, "I'm not so sure I want to spend more time looking for the sunsword.  I just want to go up into the castle, grab the tome, then get out of here.  This land needs to be aband--"

He stops himself as he realizes what he is saying... an admission of fear and defeat that he's never done before.  A Shadowbane Stalker should not be this way... he needs to be steadfast.  But one thing is for certain... without his Lumin Brother by his side, Jarrith Bronns is not the moral rock he usually is.  Not anymore.


----------



## James Heard

_Madness._

Janis seems to ignore the Flame cultist, until she speaks with a gravel voice and dead eyes.

" No. This is a Testing, and the land calls to us to restore it entire. Not a singe stone left unturned...not a sparrow left unexamined..."

"Something breeds and breathes the evil in this place and attempts to infect our souls when it cannot reach our bodies with its shadowed hands. I shall scrape the death and shadow away from the soil with tooth and claw if necessary, if you all desert me, if light and sanity abandon me."

"This travesty is like my own country with a purpose, left here unannounced for centuries and festering like an open wound...I may not ever...if I am ever to make any sense of what has happened to my parents, to my country then I must make my purpose here first, where the scale might be less formidable but the obscenity no less apparent."

"But abandon _your_ dead if you must, Priest. I, for one, champion mine."

Her form shimmers in place before settling into that of a pale white horse with strange green eyes, which nods at the large bear beside her and breaks at a canter down the hill toward the horses with the animal following.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa's head sweeps upward at the sudden burst of thoughts, and though her eyes roll wildly for a moment when that first shock passes she calms quickly.  For a few moments, she stands motionless- only then does the faintest trace of a smile cross her lips.  "It was neither punishment, nor warning, nor Testing," she says then, so quiet that she might be talking only to herself.  "It was a gift of sorts, from souls finally free to leave...  Perhaps once we've returned our friends to town we might speak of what we were shown.  I've no wish to linger here and discuss the matter now."


----------



## stonegod

The group regains their footing, physically if not mentally. Making their way back to their animals, the remains of their companions---some long-time, some new---are secured on the animals. The night has moved solidly into evening, and the smell of snow lingers on the overcast sky.
[sblock=Janis]But, for those with senses beyond normal ken, another scent lingered. It was clear to Janis as the smell of the recent dead. The smell of dirt and animals, the smell of man. Someone was lurking in the darkness, most likely at the treeline some 10 yards to the north.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

Janis shifts back into her human form when her companions arrive, and without a word of announcement, shifts again into the form of a bear, its fur being a dirty gray despite being a Brown.

Once aligned in a form able to communicate with her ursuline companion, she speaks:

[sblock=The Bear]"How long has the man-creature being there? Have you seen it?[/sblock]

Unfortunately, it's not even bearly understandable as speech by her other traveling companions.

OOC: Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Best Janis can do is a Black Bear, as Browns are Large. Still good enough for speech.

The bear sniffs the air, then groans back at the changed caster.[sblock=Janis]<New scent. Not here when go to place of fear. Have seen nothing, but smell of road.>[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Best Janis can do is a Black Bear, as Browns are Large. Still good enough for speech.



OOC: Ah, I just can't keep my bears in order. I suppose it's no wonder I don't keep a dog, I'd be hopelessly lost.
[sblock=The Bear]"Let's chase it down then, and if it fights back then maybe you can eat it," Janis growls, with a hint of satisfaction.[/sblock]

Janis breaks out into a run.


----------



## stonegod

Without warning, the bear-Janis and her large companion rush to a stand of trees to the north. Everyone can hear a startled sound in the bushes, and then a few moments later, a groan. Turning in that direction, the group can see what appears to be a man in the peasant garb of the region being pinned by the very large bear. The man has greasy hair, and a rough beard, but what really sets him off is what appears to be some sort of bonespurs growing out of his legs.

Panicked and pinned, the man blurts out in the thick Barovian tongue, "Peace! Don't kill me!"


----------



## James Heard

Janis growls menacingly and waits for people with thumbs to catch up.


----------



## Stormwind

[sblock=GM]As the images and memories fleetingly flash through her mind, Ashlyn holds onto one in her mind, the image of the mad crone wielding darkness and a gleaming silver sign of a raven. She holds onto the memory trying to imprint the image of the crone and the symbol in her mind.

Ashlyn is trying to memorise the image of the crone, especially her face if she can.[/sblock]

Ashlyn carefully helps to carry the dead down to the horses and she too speaks a few quiet words over them before lifting Daellin and walking alongside Jarrith on the way down. As they walk down the side of the hill, she speaks aloud "Memories of the past it seems, ... if they truly are, then there is at least one witch and she holds the symbol we seek in one hand and wields darkness in the other..."

It seems that she is about to say something more, but it is just at that moment that Janis shifts into the form of a bear and rushes into the bushes with her companion. Ashlyn lays Daellin down gently on the ground and moves over to the hapless peasant. Crouching down beside him, seemingly ignoring the two bears, she asks him "Might I inquire as to your name and purpose here?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith wanders over to where Ashlyn has moved to find the peasant man, but does not chime in.  He instead stands there somewhat melancholy, as though he expects nothing good to come from any of this.


----------



## stonegod

Hanging limp in the bear's grip, the peasant looks desperate. "I am out hunting, yes? Heard noises? Came to see?" It is clear to everyone that the man is lying.


----------



## James Heard

Janis lets her animal companion hold the man down while she rears up onto two legs and bellows, before she sets them down with a thump to either side of his head and brings her slavering bear breath down inches from his face.


----------



## pathfinderq1

As Ashlyn and Jarrith moved forward to assist Janis with her interrogation, Tessa hung back.  The horses were already nervous, and the scent of two bears did not improve their attitude- it would do no good for the poor beasts to run off with their companions' bodies.  And, of course, she wanted to keep an eye out, in case this "hunter" was not alone.


----------



## stonegod

It was an old standby in those hack stories printed in the _Chronicle_---Good Watchman, Bad Watchman. Of course, in this case it was Good Crusader for the Host and Bad Bear-Lady, but the effect was the same. His will dissolved.

"No hurt!" He looked at Ashlyn pleadingly, the only friendly face in the bunch. "I just sent to watch. Make sure you not meddle. Make sure all is still ready!"

"For what?" Ashlyn's voice was a bit steely. 

Warm bear breath elicited a response. His fear is mixed with anger and mad devotion. "Czernovog! The Verdant Lord! He will break the Curse and we shall be rewarded! The dark moon shall see him ascendant!"

[Knolwedge Checks]
[sblock=Janis]The name Czernovog is not one known to her, but the title Verdant Lord is not one known to through her arcane or druidic studies, and thus is not of the fey or similar sort as far as she knows. Considering the pillar below, it _might_ have a tie to the Dragon Below or the other things kept below in Khyber, but that could be a stretch.[/sblock][sblock=Ashlyn]Her religious studies with the Lightbringers was intense, and the name and title is not one familiar to her. That gives her little comfort.[/sblock][sblock=Tessa]The title is not familiar from her religious training, but something deep in her reacts at the name, and causes an involuntary shudder. She knows she has seen the name before somewhere, in some of her more forbidden planar studies, but cannot place any details. Mateusz, the wretch that he his, might know more.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Several of the words the captured man chose strikes a chord with Jarrith, along with everything they've seen in Barovia thus far.  He steps closer to the man pinned underneath the bear.

"Verdant means nature... breaking a curse... and the dark moon.  And we've seen quite a number of wolves around these parts thus far.  You wouldn't happen to have a lycanthropic problem now, would you?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis growls and starts sniffin' for dog breath.


----------



## stonegod

Looking fearfully between the bear-Janis and Jarrith, the man blurts out in terrified defiance, "We are no wolf! The wolf is bane, and a tool of the Curse! Tails be told about the beast men of the forest, those touched by the wolf like that warrior of a false faith that follows you! But see them not, and we not be them!"

Janis smells nothing unhuman about the squirming thing, nothing like the oily smell of the wererats of Karrnath. But not having smelled werewolves before....


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn continues in soft even tones, trying to take advantage of the role she is playing in this little drama, "What exactly were you to watch that we did not meddle with, and who sent you to watch?"

She then waits patiently for a response.

[Diplomacy (to improve reaction by taking advantage of her 'role'): 1d20+10]


----------



## stonegod

Struggling a moment, the man stops at a movement from Bear-Janis. Pleadingly, he grasps visually at Ashlyn. "Get them off me! The Green Crone! She knew you were coming! Warned me she did, in thought, in mind! She thought you try to stop the summoning, but none can now! We will break the power of the fane with Raven's might, then corrupt it to punish the Dark Lady's folly! The Verdant Lord will be avenged!" His fear temporarily abated in his fervor, he cringes again when finished. "Free me! I beg!"[sblock=Ashlyn]The Dark Lady---Sir Urik's name for the founder of his order. It sounds like she may have battled this so-called 'Verdant Lord' in the past? But why would the Raven serve the 'Green Crone' unless it is corrupted itself? Too many questions.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith glances over at Lady Ashlyn and raises his eyebrows.  "He's trying to break the fane too?  Good.  Save us the time."

He wanders around the area looking at nothing.  He then throws a glance at the man being held.  "So your green lady has the symbol of the Raven does she?  And the summoning can't be stopped?  The summoning that is occuring with the new moon in two days time?  It can't be stopped.  Really.  So you think?  You willing to bet on that?"


----------



## stonegod

The man says nothing, alternating between looking defiantly at the Stalker, fearfully at the bear, and pleadingly at the lady paladin.

Tessa does not hear or see anything out of the ordinary besides the interrogation.


----------



## James Heard

Ordering her animal companion to keep the prisoner from fleeing, Janis backs away and shifts back into her normal form.

"If he cannot or will not tell us where to find this Czernovog can be found...my friend hungers, and it seems an age since he has tasted the sweet sweet marrow of an enemy."

Janis picks a bit of straw out of her hair, looking down at the man.

" Foolish man...You think your priests of leaf and blight mean very much to me? I am the shadow of the morrows storm taken flight, and when I'm finished with this land I shall wash the flesh away of those that oppose me."

Janis turns and stalks away.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "If he cannot or will not tell us where to find this Czernovog can be found...my friend hungers, and it seems an age since he has tasted the sweet sweet marrow of an enemy."



The man spits and blurts out, "You may find the Verdant Lord in the Dark Places of the Eternal Forrest, were all the great and terrible power lives! But come two nights, he will walk in Barovia and reward his chosen!" The bear grumbles and pulls the man arm to shut him up.


----------



## James Heard

Janis looks at her companions.

" Perhaps we should return to the village then with this one, and ask his comrades of what he speaks and rest - before we ride the lightning into the leave and show the one who would call himself lord what is terrible about _true _power.

_Because it is a bitter friend that steels your soul, but does not guarantee salvation,_ Janis thinks, looking at the wrapped corpses upon the horses sadly. _None for Selase. None for Daellin. Everyone is ashes - it is no wonder life grows such sour fruit in this valley._

Janis spits and looks darkly at the prisoner.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith shrugs and nods.  "Fair enough.  I have some rope.  We can tie this guy up and sling him over the backs of one of the horses."

He reaches behind him and pulls the rope off his pack, then sets about tying the man up (taking whatever assistance from him comrades that would improve the knotwork).  When he is bound securly and thrown over the rump of one of the horses, he himself climbs back up on his own.  "Let's get back to town.  I would not want to spend a night out in this cold if I could avoid it."


----------



## stonegod

When Jarrith agrees to bind him, the man thrashes wildly, out of control. "NO! The Lady will kill me!" But, a few bites and scratches later, he is trussed up and tossed on one of the horses.

The party is quiet on the journey back, a sullen mood hanging over them. The only diversion was a swarm of bat that burst out of the hangman's cemetery at the fork in the Road. They hung in the air, screeching into the night, but distant enough not to cause harm. It startled the horses and caused the man once again to give fright before they disappeared into the night.

Passing by the farm settlements, they notice lights in some of the houses that had been until recently abandoned. There are no lights at the Andrzej cottage, though chickens can be heard.

Assuming no other stops, the group makes it back to town in the late evening.


----------



## James Heard

"I wonder if Perriwimple had family?" Janis wonder aloud.

Janis looks over her shoulder at the prisoner.

"Urik might do to tell us more about our magpie, and better yet to watch him so we can be abed. I'd slay the Dragons for a bath too."


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Perriwimple has an uncle in town, the owner of the mercantile shop. Urik's whereabouts are unknown.


----------



## stonegod

There is a scarcity of townfolk on the late night streets, staying instead inside homes only recently reclaimed. The barricade at the town square has been largely dismantled at this point, the boards and such now needed for repairs of broken windows and doors. The square, however, is not empty. The one intact wagon of the caravan has been joined by the one semi-salvageable one of the expedition, and survivors of the journey not luckily enough to get a room inside---in otherwords, those not graced by Mateusz's judgement---have formed a camp here.

The faces of the caravan goers---healthier than the townfolk, but now settling into that same haunted gaze---turn to the group. There is a somber whisper as the covered bodies are noticed, and a few point before moving away. The few remaining Deneith mercenaries assist in the handling of the prisoner while the eldest of the Jorasco healers---the second to last with Bergeron's passing---takes the bodies until they can be dealt with permanently.

There burden's temporarily lifted, the weary group is left with a mostly empty inn for the rest of their evening. Mateusz and his scribes are apparently at work in another room.


----------



## James Heard

Before entering the inn, Janis bids one of the caravan members to play messenger to the mercantile shop and have Perriwimple's uncle come to the inn so that the expedition might tell him of his nephew's fate.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Throughout the trip back to the inn, Tessa is all but silent, and even as they deal with the caravaneers, she speaks as little as possible.  For the first time in this seemingly cursed journey, she has lapsed back into the withdrawn state she remembers from her stints as a healer during the war- she has armored herself with distance and silence, lest the turmoils of the situation drive her to breaking.  She all-but stumbles into the inn, discarding her pack, shield, and morningstar in a convenient corner.  When she sees that the room is very nearly deserted, she claims a chair and sits at the room's largest table, waving for any of the others who might wish to join her.  Curiously, though, she does not ask for food or drink- she merely sits down, looking at those who join her at the table.   "So, did we learn enough out there to guess where we might go next?"  Her voice is quiet, almost lifeless, a far cry from her usually sunny demeanor.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith joins Tessa and sits down at the table.  At her question, he shrugs forlornly.  "The sunsword was to be found with so-called fey creatures out in the forest.  I think the info that our prisoner gave tells us quite clearly who and what those fey creatures are.  What did he call it?  The deep and terrible power that lives in the 'Dark Places of the Etneral Forest'?"

He sighs deeply and signals to the bartender for a flask of wine.  "So the ritual in two days time will bring the Verdant Lord to walk the lands again and reward his chosen.  They're going to use the Symbol of the Raven to break the fane at Lysaga Hill and then corrupt it to punish the Dark Lady and avenge the Verdant Lord.  That and there's a Green Crone that's telling our rabid little friend to do everything he's done."  He shakes his head.  "So the question is... do we go into the forest like tomorrow and take out these people at their source... and hopefully find the Sunsword while we're at it... or do we wait until the dark moon rises, go back to the hill and then try and take them out after they've destryoed the fane but before they're able to summon their Verdant Lord back?"

He stares at Tessa blankly.  "Frankly, I don't know what is the better choice.  Because if we take the forest folks before the ritual, who knows if we'll ever find the owner of the Raven's Symbol after that.  At least by hitting the summoning we'll know they'll have it with them."  He leans back in his chair and takes the goblet when it is handed to him... taking a long, long sip of the wine.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Tessa][Kn: Planes]

While Jarrith could be right about the 'Eternal Forest' being a reference to the woods here, you suspect that it is more likely a reference to Lamannia, the Twilight Forest. The name tickled your brain before. There are dark, corrupted places within Lamannia that could serve as the source of such thing, and the demonic plants you fought do have extraplanar origin, not Eberron.

Slimy as he is, Mateusz would be able to confirm your suspicion.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa listened as Jarrith said his piece.  As he finished, she opened her mouth as if to reply- then closed it again a moment later, with nothing said.  She shook her head lightly, obviously trying to finish a thought that had struck her...

Finally, she looked as if she had recaptured whatever idea had come to her.  "The Eternal Forest- it might mean Lamannia, the planar realm they call the Twilight Forest.  It would explain a great deal- those odd plants for one thing, and this place seems to have the dark sort of atmosphere I would expect of a place linked to such a realm.  My studies of the planes are hardly complete, though, and as much as I hate to admit it, an archivist like Mateusz would certainly know the lore better than I.  If we want to disturb his no-doubt important work, that is."

"For our next move, I'd say we don't want to wait idle until the rite is upon us. Perhaps we'll not accomplish much before then, but if we wait, it means we'll have only the one try.  If we get to work now, we've one chance now, then another last-ditch shot then..."


----------



## James Heard

" In any case, I'd be abed now. This day has been sorely draining on all of us, and one more crisis today and I'll crack the Dragon from frustration. Whatever we parlay with Mateusz he'll not be more pleasant this night than he will be in the morning, and I'd be afraid for his safety this night on a dose of his usual pleasantness."


----------



## stonegod

As the party discusses their end-of-day, a bleary eye and sour faced man enters the Inn. It is Bildrath, the local mercantile interest in town. 

"Humph. What you be interested in to be waking me? Be bad enough you bring men to take my business, now you take my sleep as well?"

Obviously, he's a very cheerful person.


----------



## James Heard

" Perriwimple is dead. He died bravely. We thought you should know," Janis says plainly from her vantage near the stairs.

" We also have a man outside, a man of Barovia who would appear to know much about your nephew's death? If you would talk of him and those he allies himself with to us perhaps we might make a stew of our dead after all."


----------



## stonegod

Bildrath gets even more annoyed at the mention of Perriwimple's death. He points a finger accusingly at the group. "I told him that dealing with outsiders be his death! Only fools seek to meddle, and it always ends the same. You keep on, and it will be the same!" He crosses his arms. "Feh. He be dead, like his folks. Boy was only good for stock keeping anyway." He looks sourly at the group once more "Best be seeing you only if you be buying."

The man slams the door on his way out, seeming to have little interest in talking to the prisoner. The inn echoes in silence.

[Let me know your plans]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn has been quiet on the trip back to town, and once in the inn she takes a seat and listens tiredly to the discussions. Once Bildrath leaves, she slowly rises from her seat and tiredly walks outside to where the mercenaries are holding the prisoner. Nodding at the mercenaries she crouches down next to the prisoner and begins to speak in a casual tone, "The Green Crone ... is it she who wields darkness in one hand, and a silver symbol in the other?"

Ashlyn pauses a long moment, saying nothing, just waiting for a response before she continues, still speaking in a relaxed casual tone "I too would see something done about the fanes, but I know not how to abate their power. May I inquire as to how it can be done?"

Again she pauses, giving plenty of time for a response before continuing, "You mentioned the Dark Lady, who is she and what of her folly?"

[Ashlyn is attempting a diplomatic/sympathetic interrorgation, taking her time and trying to improve the prisoners attitude to her]
[Diplomacy: 1d20+10 (take 10/take 20 if able)]


----------



## stonegod

The man looks up at the Lady paladin. He opens his mouth, but nothing comes of it. He tries again, gasping. Before Ashlyn or the guards can assist him, he shudders. He eyes go unnaturally wide, then a voice---a voice obviously not his---comes forth. It is a gravelly voice, one that grates at the back of your ears.

"So the weed was found in the garden before it could blossom? No matter. He mind holds the fruit I need. Worry not, False One. When we call the Verdant Lord, you will worry about nothing again! The Lord and I will have our revenge on Luganda and her land, and not even He  will be able to stop us!" The man cackles madly, and even while holding him down, the group cannot stop the loud *crack* signifying the self-snapping of his neck. He falls limp.

_The Lady will kill me!_ Indeed.


----------



## Stormwind

As the prisoner is possessed and killed, Ashlyn's face goes cold and hard. She gently closes the dead man's eyes bushing her hand over them almost softly. Her expression however is glacial and barely contained cold fury burns in her eyes, washing away all traces of the spiritual tiredness that has burdened her since arriving in this place.

Effortlessly she picks up the dead body and lays it down besides those of Daellin and Perriwimple. Then she walks back into the inn. The difference is plain. When she walked out she was tired, burdened, now she reeks of detemination and fury and as she speaks, her voice cold and hard, "Our enemy has declared herself so with the deaths of our friends and that of her servant. She is an evil that needs uprooting from this land. The Green Crone. She may not be all that we face here, but face her we must."

Ashlyn then sits down at a table and begins to clean her armor and weapons.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith takes another long chug of his wine, finishing off the glass.  He then puts it down and signals to the barkeep for another one.  Although he hasn't made the conscious decision to get completely sloshed this evening... he's going to end up doing it.  He spins around in his chair to look at the three women in the bar.

"So tomorrow morning we talk to Ochem about the Lamannia thing... then head into the woods to find the people that the guy we caught came from.  And hope we can take them out before this Verdant Lord walks again.  All right.  Sounds like a plan."

He eagerly accepts the next goblet from the barkeep and drinks the wine in it deeply.  He finally places it back down on the table, sighs, and then says almost to himself.  "I wish Sir Khensu was here."


----------



## James Heard

Janis says nothing, only goes upstairs to sleep out the night.

_Am I now shamed by shopkeepers?_


----------



## stonegod

_20 Far, Zaranthyr 998 YK_
[HPs restored as w/ a nights rest; new spells can be chosen, etc.]

The dawn as overcast, as normal, and frost clung to every pane in the old building. The group's sleep was restless, echoes of the memories thrust into their head playing over again. But one thing was certain---if they did not find the Green Crone, they knew where she would be tomorrow night.

At the top of Lysaga Hill. Waiting.

No carpets of bats awaited the group this morning, only the deep frost. From her window, the Pale Lady could see the white-touched bear curling up against the well. It was given a wide berth by any of the caravan, and townspeople gave the 'v'-sign any time they had to go near to get water. Ashlyn found the morning as she normally did---in prayer, reading herself for one more day. Tessa was also praying, praying to the Host to let her understand what was going on---to stop the madness growing around them. And Jarrith---all the Stalker was concerned with was the fur on his tongue and the hammers of some hellish tiny warforged that danced wickedly in his brain.

Downstairs, they passed the room where Mateusz and his scribes were working. The slavishly clean archivist looked annoyed, most likely peeved at the Tome's continued absence. But a surprise waited. Sir Urik, seated at a table, enjoying a large breakfast that most likely put the timid innkeeper out of sorts. And on his shoulder---another raven, the spitting image of Hurrn. As some of the party comes down, he looks up, a smile on his face and a tankard of something in his hand.

"Ah, friends! It is good to be seeing you alive again today! For any day you are alive is another day to fight! Please, sit! Join Hurrn and I as we welcome another day to eat and taste and live!"


----------



## James Heard

"Will you feed my fellow Cyran your food, Sir? His lips are cold now, and he provides too quiet company," Janis replies, offended by the notion of celebration.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Will you feed my fellow Cyran your food, Sir? His lips are cold now, and he provides too quiet company," Janis replies, offended by the notion of celebration.



Urik places his glass down, a look of confusion on his face. "What is this? 'Cyran' is your people? Did the land takes its price in blood once again?" He looks around at the gathered. "The archer, I take it? Or the wolf-touched? The strange one? I would hear the tale, but know you have my sorrow." He makes the sign of the 'v'. "But the statement stills stands: A day you are alive, is a day you can fight. To feel and revenge the fallen. If I were to do nothing but weep for the dead, I would flood the valley." He takes a large drink.


----------



## James Heard

" My land is dead and every breath lost is gone forever. I do not weep, the future weeps _for _me."

Janis waves dismissively.

" Let the others tell you tales. Time fails me. I must tend the beast out by the well, and pay my respects before my countryman," Janis says, turning away.

" Innkeeper? If I might have what refuse fit to feed a hungry bear..."

Janis leaves once she's seen to the feeding, and goes outside to look on Daellin once again...and to check for the book that she recalled him possessing. That taken care of, she takes a time to brush the bear and hopefully show the townspeople that he's somewhat more tame than the rabid zombies and tainted priests that have walked freely in the square previously.


----------



## stonegod

*Outside the Inn*

The meek inkeeper manages to find some cold stores of questionable character, though it is not much. The recent crisis put food stores at risk. Janis thinks it will be enough for the creature for now, though it will not enjoy it.

While the bear is feasting from the provided bucket, the Pale Lady looks to find Daellin. In a tent set up by the Jorasco healers, she finds the corpse. Other than the paleness of death, nothing marks the body as a physical wound. When she questions the healers about a book, they shake their head. Perhaps the Stalker Jarrith has it instead.

While waiting for the others to finish their business, Janis takes time to look after the nameless bear. The townpeople are still a bit skittish, though she manages to allay the worst of their fears. That is when she is surprised.

"I-... I need to speak to you and yours."

The voice had come up behind her. Turning, Janis unexpectedly found the Burgomaster's 'daughter' looking at her. Ireena seemed as white as death. Either her efforts with the burials had taken more out of her, or she had not been sleeping well. And those were the charitable possibilities.

"Please. Let us do this away from the townfolk."


----------



## stonegod

*Inside the Inn*

Sir Urik watches as Janis leaves, then turns to the remaining group. "Have a seat. Lady Ashlyn, Master Jarrith---I do care about your travails in this land, since your struggles are similar to my own. If I can do anything, I want to know."

While he waits for a response, a biting, hiss-like whisper comes from behind Tessa on the landing. "Miss Varequin." It is the Head Archivist's voice. He had come up behind her when she was looking at the occurrence below. "I have heard there has been more... setbacks. I would be ever so glad if you kept me abreast of such things." Once again, the insinuation. _You work for *me*_. "Come into my 'office'." A request... or command?


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> While he waits for a response, a biting, hiss-like whisper comes from behind Tessa on the landing. "Miss Varequin." It is the Head Archivist's voice. He had come up behind her when she was looking at the occurrence below. "I have heard there has been more... setbacks. I would be ever so glad if you kept me abreast of such things." Once again, the insinuation. _You work for *me*_. "Come into my 'office'." A request... or command?




A night's worth of sleeping and prayer had done wonders for Tessa's spirit and confidence- as she made her way down the stairs, her usual smile was firmly in place.  But as soon as she heard Mateusz speak, that smile faded away and she hung her head in meek dejection.  With a last glance, she turned her head away from the gathering, and followed the archivist into the other room, prodding the door shut behind her.  While she had her hangdog look, something else struggled within her- why should she submit to such treatment, a part of her wondered.  The same part of her, in fact, that unleashed the surging blast of fire in battle the previous day...

Her voice, however, was as quiet and dejected as her visage.  "We found nothing of true consequence, and we lost two of our warriors to the things we did find.  I did not wish to disappoint you with more of our failures when you were so deeply entrenched in your important work."  Then something else occurred to her- the stray thought from the preceding night about the Twilight Forest, and how it tied into their struggle.  "The only tidbit we got from our one captive, before his untimely end, was the mention of  Czernovog, the Verdant Lord who dwelt in the Dark Places of the Eternal Forest- he named a Green Crone and a Dark Lady as well.  I thought perhaps he spoke of Lamannia, but maybe your superior lorecraft might know more..."


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "The only tidbit we got from our one captive, before his untimely end, was the mention of  Czernovog, the Verdant Lord who dwelt in the Dark Places of the Eternal Forest- he named a Green Crone and a Dark Lady as well.  I thought perhaps he spoke of Lamannia, but maybe your superior lorecraft might know more..."



[Diplomacy]

The archivist sat in his simple chair as Tessa spoke, his lips almost disappearing with his tight frown. He was expressionless at the 'loss', nothing more than a cost in a ledgerbook in the Twelve's accounting. At the scholar's open face request, the frown turned into the tight smile. "Ah. So something might have been found, after all. But, first, I need to know everything you found. 'Nothing of consequence' is the phrase of a Morgrave hack looking for treasure when the power of history is laid out before them. What did you find? How were the Cyran and the simpleton killed?" Mateusz arched his hands beneath his chin as his waited his answer.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> While the bear is feasting from the provided bucket, the Pale Lady looks to find Daellin. In a tent set up by the Jorasco healers, she finds the corpse. Other than the paleness of death, nothing marks the body as a physical wound. When she questions the healers about a book, they shake their head. Perhaps the Stalker Jarrith has it instead.




Warding off onlookers with a glance, Janis spends some small moments with her oldest... friend? Perhaps not. Still, Janis remembered him from her past, from Cyre before The War had truly came to the lands of her uncle where she spent much of her childhood.

He was not a friend. He was a keeper. She did not weep for him, she wept for the past. Wiping her face, she exited the tent.



> "I-... I need to speak to you and yours."
> 
> The voice had come up behind her. Turning, Janis unexpectedly found the Burgomaster's 'daughter' looking at her. Ireena seemed as white as death. Either her efforts with the burials had taken more out of her, or she had not been sleeping well. And those were the charitable possibilities.
> 
> "Please. Let us do this away from the townfolk."




" You _are _one of the townfolk, are you not? If they are yours then you are theirs, such is the dance that always passes between servant and master," Janis replies automatically, the political certainty that doomed her family rolling from her lips again unbidden. Perhaps Daellin's death had brought too _much _of the past to the forefront.

Janis stopped herself.

" You did not come for a lecture in responsibility. Which of me and mine concerns you? Some of us rot today that once breathed, and the others are most likely in the inn seeking council with Mateusz. _You _look like death, girl," says Janis, ever polite.


----------



## Stormwind

As Ashlyn sits down with Urik, she sighs and speaks in a soft voice, "Cyre was our homeland ... then came the Day of Mourning. A catalysm beyond comprehension ... my people and my homeland destroyed in an instant. And now the land and those creatures that now inhabit it are warped. Those of us few that remain are a people without a land. Daellin was one of us, as is Janis."

The pale paladin is quiet for a moment, then a look of grim determination once again takes place on her face as she speaks again "There is something I would speak to you about: Yesterday we had an encounter of sorts with the Green Crone. She spoke of the Verdant lord and the Eternal forest ... the name Czernovog was mentioned ... as was the Dark Lady and the fanes. It seems that the Crone and her followers intend to use the Dark lady's symbol to break the fane on Lysaga Hill and corrupt it. We could use your help, your knowledge. We are still stumbling around in the dark."

As Ashlyn speaks of the Crone her voice hardens.

Finally she looks towards the raven, then back at Urik, "I am glad to see your companion is with you once more, but how is it that Hurrn still accompanies you? I thought him lost."


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> " You did not come for a lecture in responsibility. Which of me and mine concerns you? Some of us rot today that once breathed, and the others are most likely in the inn seeking council with Mateusz. _You _look like death, girl," says Janis, ever polite.



Ireena's lips tighten at the mention of her health, and brushes it away. "My sleep has not been well. But that is not why I seek you." She looks around at the courtyard and then comes close. In a low whisper she adds, "I seek Ismark, my brother. We... something has happened that has driven him away. I was hoping to talk to you and yours to ask you to keep an eye for him. In case he does something... foolish."


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> "And now the land and those creatures that now inhabit it are warped. Those of us few that remain are a people without a land. Daellin was one of us, as is Janis."



The large man hangs his head a moment. "It must be a painful world for you all. Ghosts that haunt still. Our lands both or cursed. We fight and we live. That is all we can do."



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> "We could use your help, your knowledge. We are still stumbling around in the dark."



Urik strokes his beard. "The coven must have a leader, and this Crone must be she. Witches have come and gone in this place, fools hoping a dark power will protect them from the land itself. They always perish for their foolishness. But perhaps this new leader has capability. Alas, I cannot help you further. The Dark Lady was storied to have fought many evils that haunted this land before the fall, but the fracturing of my order has cause most of our lore to be scattered."



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> Finally she looks towards the raven, then back at Urik, "I am glad to see your companion is with you once more, but how is it that Hurrn still accompanies you? I thought him lost."



Urik grins unabashedly. "The gift of Those that Overwatch are not contained in such a fragile vessel---they can be called again to join the eternal struggle. The divine lingers, does it not?"

Urik leans back, his meal nearing completion. "What then are your plans for this day? I can give you no more guidance on the Crone but to say that if Madam Eva stated you will meet her on the hill, then on the hill you shall find her."


----------



## pathfinderq1

stonegod said:
			
		

> The archivist sat in his simple chair as Tessa spoke, his lips almost disappearing with his tight frown. He was expressionless at the 'loss', nothing more than a cost in a ledgerbook in the Twelve's accounting. At the scholar's open face request, the frown turned into the tight smile. "Ah. So something might have been found, after all. But, first, I need to know everything you found. 'Nothing of consequence' is the phrase of a Morgrave hack looking for treasure when the power of history is laid out before them. What did you find? How were the Cyran and the simpleton killed?" Mateusz arched his hands beneath his chin as his waited his answer.




Tessa stood, clasping her hands together behind her backand her gaze fixed on the floor, looking for all the world like a schoolgirl reciting a memorized passage before a teacher.  In fact, though, that stance seemed to lessen the burning tension in her left shoulder as she recalled the events of the previous day- some of it had already, thankfully blurred, as if it had happened weeks ago, and dragging those memories back to the surface was neither easy nor comfortable.  The archivist's insistence, though, left little room for choice.  Keeping her voice steady, Tessa related the trip up the hill, and the discovery of the first ritual circle, describing the symbols and the area as well as she could.  Then the climb down, and the battle with the fiendish plant creatures, and the other circle, with its strange aura and the embedded dragonshards.  As she described the return to the surface, and the battle with the ghostly creature (and its terrible toll), her voice halted more than once as she tried to describe the emotions and atmosphere of the fight.  Finally, she related their capture of the lurking woodsman, and the words that had been wrenched from him- and of his fate.  When she was done, she raised her eyes to see what kind of reaction Mateusz might have to their less-than-stellar success on the expedition.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ireena's lips tighten at the mention of her health, and brushes it away. "My sleep has not been well. But that is not why I seek you." She looks around at the courtyard and then comes close. In a low whisper she adds, "I seek Ismark, my brother. We... something has happened that has driven him away. I was hoping to talk to you and yours to ask you to keep an eye for him. In case he does something... foolish."



Janis arches an eyebrow and deliberately steps a step back from the woman before cocking her chin again and replying.

" I see. Sleep you say? Foolishness?" Janis reaches out and grasps the young woman's wrist and tugs her as she stalks toward the doorway of the inn.

" We shall hear you, and remedy that which ails you. Come." The command is inconsequential, as Janis has every appearance of insistence. 

With her free hand and a shout across the courtyard, Janis motions to collect one of the healers from their station outside the inn to accompany the two as she marches to the door.


----------



## stonegod

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> When she was done, she raised her eyes to see what kind of reaction Mateusz might have to their less-than-stellar success on the expedition.



Tessa heard some shuffling during her recital. A quick glance saw that some of Mateusz's assistants were brining him things---books, folios, parchments. He seemed to be listening, writing notes in some sort of short hand, and occasionally flipping through pages at the same time. The archivist was many thing, most of them not positive. But his scholarship probably stood out amongst them all.

When Tessa had finished, the Karrn had gathered a collection of materials in front of him. "Interesting. Interesting indeed. I believe your assumption is correct. The _Nammes De Diabolique_ does mention a 'Prince of the Dark Green' as some sort of corrupt spirit of Lammnia, perhaps an exile from the Dragon-Fiend wars. And this note from  copied from the _Westerfield Fragment_ in ir'Indari's _Silver Folio_ speaks of one 'Verdant Prince' who was in bargain with the warlocks that were responsible for the town's destruction. The fragment mentions that all the ravens in the town died first---perhaps a link to the Luganda 'Dark Lady' origin. Fascinating. It would indicate that possible connection, and the probable purpose of the 'dark moon' ritual---to call an aspect of this spirit. To bind it. Interesting if dangerous."

Mateusz push away the collected books and turned out a scroll of more recent origin. "Of more particular interest is the Tower itself. Through some interviews with the townfolk, difficult as they wish to be, we have been able to put some information together. It will take more to verify, but if our correlations with the _Chronicles of Karnn_ are correct, that self-same hill is one of the lost monasteries of Ecaterina. Ecaternia was a dedicated warrior in the cause of Karrn the Conquerer, and tried to martyr herself in protection against the goblinoid barbarians. When she survived, she dedicated herself to Dol Arrah, and found many orders in his name. Apparently, that hill was one of those, created over the site of an ancient Dhalkani unholy site---the self-same group Luganda supposedly drove out. Ecaterinia's death was always a mystery. No notes other than her disappearance. But if what we have put together is correct, then it was here she died---perhaps driven to it by the events you and your companions 'experienced.' Regardless, it will make the _Journal of Historical Religions_."

The archivist put down the scroll. "As for what else you found, that would require a personal visit to the site. This column does sound to be of interest, but the place is still a danger. And I still do not have the Tome." He looked at Tessa to drive the point home. "If there is nothing else, I have work to do. Keep me informed."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith's mouth is exceedingly dry from the alcohol he imbibed the night before.  However, his foul mood and paranoia this morning has not abated, so he wanders over to the barkeep to continue his drinking from where he left off.  He wanders over to the table that Sir Urik and Lady Ashlyn now sit at, takes a long drink, then sits down to join them.



			
				Sir Urik said:
			
		

> "The coven must have a leader, and this Crone must be she. Witches have come and gone in this place, fools hoping a dark power will protect them from the land itself. They always perish for their foolishness. But perhaps this new leader has capability. Alas, I cannot help you further. The Dark Lady was storied to have fought many evils that haunted this land before the fall, but the fracturing of my order has cause most of our lore to be scattered."



"Perish, huh?  That's weird.  After what happened at the ruined site, I received a flash... almost like a memory of the place... except that I was in it.  I was bering chased by Sir Khensu within a great tower, flung myself from it's height... then crashed upon the rocks below.  I dunno what might be chasing me, but I would think throwing myself out of a window several stories high to my death could certainly be considered foolish."

Jarrith glances around and finally notices that neither Janis nor Tessa are around.  He snorts once, then takes another sip.



			
				Sir Urik said:
			
		

> "What then are your plans for this day? I can give you no more guidance on the Crone but to say that if Madam Eva stated you will meet her on the hill, then on the hill you shall find her."



"Unless the others have thought of anything better to do... I guess we're heading into the woods to try and find this group before they mess around with the Dark Lady in another day's time.  Our captive seemed to indicate they were at their own holy site... or unholy site I guess, depending on how you look at it."

He gives Sir Urik a lopsided smirk and his upcoming comment is twinged with sadness and pity.  "You want to come along, Sir Urik?  We promise not to get you killed too."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa shook her head, and made a small bow, then headed back to the door.  "Hopefully, once we return we'll have more favorable news, sir."  Once she had escaped, and closed the door softly behind her, she sighed and took a moment to compose herself before she headed down to join her companions- while the idea of breakfast wasn't terribly alluring, surely the company would be better...


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Perish, huh?  That's weird.  After what happened at the ruined site, I received a flash... almost like a memory of the place... except that I was in it.  I was bering chased by Sir Khensu within a great tower, flung myself from it's height... then crashed upon the rocks below.  I dunno what might be chasing me, but I would think throwing myself out of a window several stories high to my death could certainly be considered foolish."



As Tessa comes down the stairs (unnoticed by the Stalker) and catches the tail end of Jarith's statement, the knight responds, "A foul thing, that twist of madness. I would be wary of the visions of the thing, twisted as it be. Did the rest of you suffer similar nightmares? Memories of the dead, perhaps?"


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Unless the others have thought of anything better to do... I guess we're heading into the woods to try and find this group before they mess around with the Dark Lady in another day's time.  Our captive seemed to indicate they were at their own holy site... or unholy site I guess, depending on how you look at it."



"Be wary of the wolves. I have not penetrated deep into it, and the wolves I have seen have been a difficult fight for Hurrn and I. Less of the dead that walk hunt there, so I hunt elsewhere."


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He gives Sir Urik a lopsided smirk and his upcoming comment is twinged with sadness and pity.  "You want to come along, Sir Urik?  We promise not to get you killed too."



Urik smiles, but shakes his head. "Ah, but I have my fight was well. I saw your wolf-touched and strange friend. They spoke of the 'Vol' walkers with the dead. I will seek them out. They are as much a threat as any nonliving in this fair valley."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Urik said:
			
		

> "Ah, but I have my fight was well. I saw your wolf-touched and strange friend. They spoke of the 'Vol' walkers with the dead. I will seek them out. They are as much a threat as any nonliving in this fair valley."



Jarrith's brow furrows as he hears this comment about Sir Khensu and Maraat.  He hasn't spoken to his two Lumin Brothers in over a day, and a twinge of regret and loneliness flashes through him.  Not to mention a bit of tension from what it appears they have faced.  "Do you mean that Sir Khensu and Marot saw some of the Order of the Emerald Claw?  Are those the Vol walkers you speak of?  Or do you mean that more corpses have been shambling up in the mountains?"


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Do you mean that Sir Khensu and Marot saw some of the Order of the Emerald Claw?  Are those the Vol walkers you speak of?  Or do you mean that more corpses have been shambling up in the mountains?"



"Nay. But they did speak of the confrontation you had in the Inn. They watch the road to the Castle still, but I search for them elsewhere."

If anyone else wants to share their 'memories', fill free to do so. But I'm going to move things forward here as well

The front door to the Inn opens, and Janis enters almost dragging a pale Ireena into the room. She does not look particularly well, and does not appear to enjoy Janis' bony hands around her wrist.


----------



## James Heard

Janis storms through the inn door dragging the hapless Ireena behind her. 

" The girl wishes to talk to us," Janis announces without breaking stride.

" I think there is something wrong with her as well, whether she admits it or not," Janis continues, sending a glance full of daggers at the girl to silence any denial. " I have sent for a Jorascans, and while she tells us her story we shall discover what darknesses haunt her sleep." Janis is matter-of-fact as always, not letting the girl's wrist go - her expression somewhere between serenity and a snarl.

_It's related. It has to be. The priest, her father, Ismark - every figure of authority dead or missing? No,_ Janis thinks, her eyes flashing with the thought,_ suddenly it makes a sort of twisted sense. Not simply evil...Politics._

_Someone thinks to loose this valley with assassination, and once the peoples' loyalties shattered to scoop them up like pieces of silver,_ Janis thinks, frowning.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith's brow furrows as Janis and the girl enter the tavern.  He glances back and forth at the others here, then shrugs.  "All right then, Ireena.  Talk."


----------



## stonegod

Ireena tries once to get Janis to let her go, but stops when the mage refuses. Putting her head up defiantly, she chooses to ignore the inconvenience.

"I was trying to tell _this woman_ that my brother has gone missing. I came to ask you to keep an eye for him. I do not think anything untoward has happened. He's... quite upset."

The woman stares at the ground a moment, gathering her thoughts before continuing. "Ismark and I were visited by Lord ir'Zarovich last evening. The Lord said he had heard of my father's death, said it was a sad blow to the community. He... he also knew about the plague, and how we dealt with it. He was quite upset with my brother. There were words... things were said. In any event, my brother stormed out after the Lord had left. I suspect he is out venting his frustrations, but I worry nevertheless."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Earlier in the day:

"Sir Khensu, I feel that I must report what we witnessed last night to the others in town.  Be safe, and may the Flame keep you."

With that, the tortured soul strides off towards town with a small white-furred head poking out of his chest pocket.

---------------

Along the way:

"Anuine, how did I allow myself to be corrupted and succumb to the taint of Vol???"  Marot asks his companion.  Over the past few days, this has been a most popular topic of conversation.  The mental anguish has been overbearing, and he has struggled to come up with alternative purification rituals to keep him on the path.  "The Flame would not have me fall to temptation without a higher purpose, there HAS to be a hidden meaning behind it -- but....what?  what?  WHAT?"

"Anuine, I seek and require your counsel." He says, as he holds his dear friend in his palm, facing him.  The small rodent looks him over with a quizzical eye, but is unable to offer any solace, nor understanding.  The pure white rodent has always been the man's anchor, if only in a symbolic way, from the pitfalls and temptations that constantly claw at his psyche.  

[D]---[/D]

He arrives in the townsquare and catches a glimpse of Janis leading a local woman into the Inn.  

Making his way towards the Inn, he quietly enters the building, not trying to attract any attention to himself.

He catches the tail end of the woman's comments to the assembled group.

Marot looks over the remnants of the Thaolist Six, along with the newcomers, Tessa, Ashlyn, and the caravan staff, trying to determine if they have noticed him, and if they have, trying to read in their expressions whether they still distrust him for his failure.   _"Even if they hide it, I know in their hearts that they could not, should not, trust me again.  But I can work towards earning their forgiveness."_ 

He waits for the woman to finish, and meekly waits for a pause in the conversation, before beginning,"There is something I must tell you -- last night, on the road to the castle, Sir Khensu and I intercepted a drunken Ismark trying to make his way to the castle itself!"


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> He waits for the woman to finish, and meekly waits for a pause in the conversation, before beginning,"There is something I must tell you -- last night, on the road to the castle, Sir Khensu and I intercepted a drunken Ismark trying to make his way to the castle itself!"



Ireena blushes and looks upset at Marot's news. "Did you turn him back? I fear Lord ir'Zarovich would have little more patience with him. So is he is likely alive... just indisposed." You can tell she is displeased with her brother.

Urik barely restrains a chuckle at the news, and Ireena's cold gaze indicates that there is little love lost between any of the Burgomaster's kin and the knight. But before he can say anything, one of the diminutive Jorasco healer's enters the room and clears her throat.

"Lady Stormhand, you request us?" Gesturing at Ireena, Janis holds her down while the halfling begins her questioning. Ireena speaks of poor sleep caused by nightmares she refuses to go into as the cause of her sickness. The healer checks her palms and tongue, feels behind the ears, and such. After a moment, she turns back. "I cannot be certain without examining the lady in private, but sleep is the least part of her worries. She has lost a good portion of her vital fluids and this is taking its toll." The small matron favors a glance at the girl. "Been bloodletting?"

Ireena's mouth tightens, but does not answer. "If that will be all, there is town business to be performed."


----------



## James Heard

Janis tightens her grip upon the young woman's wrist, her mouth turning down into a frown.

" There was a question. You did not answer. *No*, it will *not *be all."


----------



## stonegod

Ireena's countenance becomes darker, but Urik looks on intently. "I have not been 'bloodletting.' Spilling the Sovereign Blood like that is an affront to those that Overwatch."
[sblock=Ashlyn, Tessa, Marot][Kn: Religion]

There is that odd combination of beliefs again. The best you can tell, Those that Overwatch are another interpretation of Host---but all the mention of Blood, plus the symbols seen at the Burgomaster's manse suggest almost a Blood of Vol like tie. But this place has been isolated for centuries...[/sblock][sblock=Ashlyn, Jarrith][Sense Motive]

Ireena is not lying, but she is certainly hiding something. You suspect the nightmares are related to whatever she thinks is going on.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

" Then you are ill. An illness nearly silenced every voice in this village. Are you too full of fear and pride to save your fellow men, as you ask us to save your brother? A month ago you were not even a whisper upon our lips, a shadow passing over our thoughts and _these _days we kill and die for you and your people. Do us the favor of *not *making saving you all from this folly of geography any more difficult."

" Secrets often weep blood more easily than any other wound, such is the prick in truth."


----------



## stonegod

Ireena straightens at Janis' words. She glares down the healer. "Do I show sign of disease? Do I give sign of being contagious?" The matron shakes her head, but Ireena continues. "Then what affects me is a personal matter. My brother's safety is important as he is the nominal leader of this place, and I ask you as you are already journeying about. But if it is too difficult to use your own eyes while on your own tasks, then I shall forebear from asking your help again in the future."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ireena said:
			
		

> "Ismark and I were visited by Lord ir'Zarovich last evening. The Lord said he had heard of my father's death, said it was a sad blow to the community. He... he also knew about the plague, and how we dealt with it. He was quite upset with my brother. There were words... things were said. In any event, my brother stormed out after the Lord had left. I suspect he is out venting his frustrations, but I worry nevertheless."



Jarrith laughs sharply, then takes a long drink from his wine.  "Oh come now, my dear... just who do you think you are fooling?"  A long sigh and the barest hint of a belch and the Stalker continues.  "Well if you won't tell us what's wrong with you... at least do us the courtesy of telling us what this Lord and your brother argued about.  "Things were said", you mentioned... which means you heard what it was.  So don't try and give us the excuses you gave last time when you didn't want to tell us what the previous argument between ir'Zarovich and Ismark was about."

He leans forward and puts his goblet down.  "You know what happened between the two of them.  You know how ir'Zarovich felt about the plague and what we did about it.  Now _spill it_!"

He stares directly at the girl for three seconds, then immediately turns on a dime as though he's just remembered something.  He smiles wide at the warlock and his attitude brightens considerably.  "Marot... it is good to see you.  I have missed both you and my Lumin Brother immensely.  Thank you for the information.  How long will you be staying?"


----------



## James Heard

" If you haven't been bloodletting and you're not sick...Are you wounded then? Have you lost a child recently? _Where is the blood? _" Janis continues with her dogged interrogation.

" Forgive me...no, to the Dragons with forgiveness! Your sensibilities and precious feelings are worth less than your father's breath now. I'll not seek your brother with one stride while you match it with secrets and children's evasions with the other!"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Ireena blushes and looks upset at Marot's news. "Did you turn him back? I fear Lord ir'Zarovich would have little more patience with him. So is he is likely alive... just indisposed." You can tell she is displeased with her brother.




"Sir Khensu and I turned him away and would not let him pass, he seemed quite agitated towards the lord of the castle for some reason."



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Marot... it is good to see you. I have missed both you and my Lumin Brother immensely. Thank you for the information. How long will you be staying?"




He looks towards the floor and says,"As long as you all will have me."


----------



## ethandrew

There was something wrong with this place. The air, heavy and low, made the people of the town nervous. It even got to the visitors; the caravaners, the shrinking group of adventurers, himself. Ladreth didn't like it here, plain and simple. He shuddered the first time he saw the valley, riding in on horseback, unaware of the dangers contained within. He had killed the already dead, buried peasants and hardly folk, watched his friend die; he had tired of this land, of the arguing it caused, the endless toil.

He guarded the inn while the six turned into three. He had witnessed the brave fall alongside as well, Tobias chief among them, dying for people whose names he didn't know, who didn't even know his name. His back pressed tight against the old wooden door, the stench of decay overwhelming his senses, he watched as his death became a sure truth, only to fight off a few and have the others finally get their rest. He had been wounded more times in his life in this land, slept less, been left with his never-ending thoughts.

The adventurers were kind to him, they didn't pry, ask many questions, just helped him when he was hurt and asked little in return. The white lady he liked, a combination of fear and admiration. He felt honored to watch sigil over her while she knelt in the woods, inspiring awe at the depth of her power as she bent the ferocious beast to her will.

Yet he still mourned; mourned for the death of Tobias and his survival. It was little comfort when Mateusz informed him of his new task, yet the awareness that it would surely lead to his own end somehow put Ladreth at ease. He collected his gear from what remained in the caravan, grabbed his sturdy yet unremarkable blade, and headed toward the inn. Hard, angry voices could be heard from within, so it was with a frown that Ladreth opened the inn door and slowly moved into the warmth, hoping against hope to go unnoticed.


----------



## stonegod

Seeing the will of the group upon her, and the normally sympathetic Lady paladin not saying anything, Ireena sighs. She unceremoniously wrenches her wrist from Janis, and while rubbing it, looks darkly at the others. "Lord ir'Zarovich was disturbed as is right about the plague. He was not very pleased on how Brother handled it. He made it very clear that Ismark would not be the next Burgomaster." She blushes again, a stark contrast to her pale skin. "Apparently I am going to installed in the position."

The Knight of the Raven laughs heartily, and Ireena glowers at him. "You can imagine Brother did not take this news well. As you can see, I was concerned he would do something foolish. And it appears"---indicated Marot---"that I was right. I am grateful he was turned away."

She looks pensive at the final bit, and her hand goes to the high sleeves of her coat. "As for my dreams... I must first get a promise from all of you that this will not leave this room. The people have had enough to worry about. I will deal with it as I must."

She looks at the gathered.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn listens quietly whilst Ireena speaks, then slowly she nods as she responds, "For my part, you have my word that that which pertains only to you will not be repeated outside this room, ... however if something pertains to others, to the people of this land, then I'm afraid you will have to trust upon my discretion."


----------



## James Heard

" What your people worry about? I think you do them a great disservice. Your lands' secrets have likely already culled most of the fools, that yours would be the final blow isn't worth consideration. Every shadow in this place hides teeth."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Marot takes a few steps and gets closer to his Flame Brother.

"Jarrith," He says somewhat under his breath,"Why have we not seen this ir'Zarovich?  After the undead plague was ended, wouldn't a true lord come amongst his people to see that they were ok and adequately provisioned?"

He looks on with some unease at Ireena, something about her story makes the hair on the back of his head stand straight up.


----------



## James Heard

_Because... A spider only darts from his hole for a meal._

Janis waited impatiently for the girl to speak...or attempt to leave.

_She will not escape, tried though I am of this one's games._


----------



## DEFCON 1

Marot said:
			
		

> "Jarrith, why have we not seen this ir'Zarovich?  After the undead plague was ended, wouldn't a true lord come amongst his people to see that they were ok and adequately provisioned?"



Jarrith shrugs and then motions his head towards Ireena.  "All we know is what this one has told us.  This so-called Lord has shown up and laid claim to the castle, and thus far has done nothing but call on the girl.  And she's taken with him, hook, line and sinker."

He snorts once and then takes another sip.  "Personally, I'm wth her brother on all of this... I don't trust this Lord any more than he does... because you're absolutely right.  A true lord of the land would see to his people.  But apparently, 'his people' in this case is only HER."  He glances over at Ireena, and waves his had dismissively at her.  "But as far as your request to not pass on any information about your dreams... I too will not say anything to anyone."  He grimmaces and mumbles almost imperceptably into his glass as he brings it to his lips.  "Because it's probably not even worth passing on".


----------



## James Heard

Janis stares at the girl in cool consideration.

" Ireena, we noted that your father was also pale in a distressing manner...You said your father and he had words? What have _you _shared with this "Sergei ir'Zarovich," Ireena?"

Janis cocks her head, following the thought.

" I think Ismark has perhaps had both eyes open on this thing since the beginning, while you determine to keep them tightly shut? Interesting."

Janis shakes it off, casually walking toward the door to stand close to the mercenary... and to ward any attempts at escape.

" You were to tell us of your dreams."

_Stupid stupid cow-eyed stupid, save us all from the swooning of idiots and lackey-hearted girls._


----------



## stonegod

[I'll assume Tessa acquiesces. Ireena suspects Ladreth is mute anyway.]

The Burgomaster's daughter glares at Janis. "You're tongue is quite sharp, dear Lady, and your manners regretful. If yours is the face of high civilization outside this valley, I am not sure I would trade our cursed life for one of such rudeness."

Turning away from the Stormhand, Ireena continues. "After the night of the funerals is when I had the dream. A dark, formless thing---mostly of blood red eyes and teeth. It was on the morrow that I first felt weak, and noticed this."

Ireena moves down the high collar of her neck to reveal the reddened sign of a bite near the base of her neck. 

"There are, of course, tales of creatures that could... do something like this. But our house is well protected with that which is holy. Though, in truth, I doubt any of them are as powerful as the Symbol which was taken with out." She glances at Sir Urik, the accusation left unsaid. "I have taken additional precautions to prevent something occurring again, and, as you have made clear to me"---a withering look at Janis---"you have other matters to attend to. In any case, it is my issue, and I shall deal with it."

[Knowledge (Duh)

Everybody's first tought on seeing that bite, especially considering Barovia's proximity to Karrn, is a vampire. Ashlyn, Marot, and Tessa, however, know a little better---such a creature should have been repelled even by the lesser symbols of faith. In addition, those undead are incapable of entering a place they are not invited into if the tales are correct.
Other undead may have left such a mark, but ghouls and such are not known for their restraint.

Janis can think of several 'natural' creatures which could drain the blood in such a manner as well, though she has not seen sign of dire weasels or stirges in the area.]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa will nod in assent as well, but only after a (deliberately?) long worried look in the direction of the archivist's rooms.  Meanwhile, she will try to remember whatever she can about what might have caused such a wound- and whether anything she or the Jorascans might be able to produce would be capable of healing such an injury.


----------



## James Heard

" You smarted at Ismark's words as well, and yet again I say that I think he sees clearly," Janis says curtly.

Janis leans in to examine the bite.

" A vampire might explain the creature we followed the other day in chase through the woods. A familiar would be ill-suited for one of the lesser undead, but as part of the coven of the Karn-slayers? Strange though, that it would slay your father and be so delicate when feasting on _you_."

" Of course a necromancer would surely have ways of secreting away your symbol as well...And necromancy appears to be the chiefest manufacture of this valley in any case."

" I think that whatever your preparations are, they're likely to be inadequate. In your home, where it has already struck, you are lost. Here, surrounded by guards and healers though? I think this is past the time for dignity, unless you're keen on becoming the spawn of Mabar yourself?"

" We shall also need to check on your father and make certain that he is still dead, of course."


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Burgomaster's daughter glares at Janis. "You're tongue is quite sharp, dear Lady, and your manners regretful. If yours is the face of high civilization outside this valley, I am not sure I would trade our cursed life for one of such rudeness."
> 
> Turning away from the Stormhand, Ireena continues. "After the night of the funerals is when I had the dream. A dark, formless thing---mostly of blood red eyes and teeth. It was on the morrow that I first felt weak, and noticed this."
> 
> Ireena moves down the high collar of her neck to reveal the reddened sign of a bite near the base of her neck.
> 
> "There are, of course, tales of creatures that could... do something like this. But our house is well protected with that which is holy. Though, in truth, I doubt any of them are as powerful as the Symbol which was taken with out." She glances at Sir Urik, the accusation left unsaid. "I have taken additional precautions to prevent something occurring again, and, as you have made clear to me"---a withering look at Janis---"you have other matters to attend to. In any case, it is my issue, and I shall deal with it."
> 
> [Knowledge (Duh)
> 
> Everybody's first tought on seeing that bite, especially considering Barovia's proximity to Karrn, is a vampire. Ashlyn, Marot, and Tessa, however, know a little better---such a creature should have been repelled even by the lesser symbols of faith. In addition, those undead are incapable of entering a place they are not invited into if the tales are correct.
> Other undead may have left such a mark, but ghouls and such are not known for their restraint.
> 
> Janis can think of several 'natural' creatures which could drain the blood in such a manner as well, though she has not seen sign of dire weasels or stirges in the area.]




Marot walks over to Ireena to get a closer look at the bite marks.  "These look like the work of a vampire to me -- I can think of no other creature.  It seems that you have drawn the attention of a shark in these waters, milady."

With an instant, Marot locks eyes with Ireena and in an unnatural sounding voice that invokes shivers,"*What else have you not told us, girl?!?  We will no longer be played as the fool in your theatrics! *  OOC: Intimidate +17


----------



## stonegod

[Intimidate]

Ireena withers underneath Marot's gaze, and slumps wearily into a chair. "I-I have told you all I know. The dream was followed by the mark I bear. Regardless of you witch's thoughts, I have done no more than share meaningful words with Lord ir'Zarovich, nor have I seen any malice from him. What more will you have of me, or am I to just suffer your scorn some more?"


----------



## James Heard

" Scorn? _Scorn?_" Janis says, incredulous. 

" Girl, _*we *_seek to see you live to the morrow. If you feel we test you much, then perhaps you should consider that your aid in our cause concerns you not enough."

" It is clear you have been affected by one the more despicable of undead, and mostly likely the same creature with which you converse and which slew your father. In this realm of walking nightmares, you have never heard of such? What meaningful words have you spoken of with "ir'Zarovich," and what assurances do you have beyond his words that he is who he claims?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Intimidate]
> 
> Ireena withers underneath Marot's gaze, and slumps wearily into a chair. "I-I have told you all I know. The dream was followed by the mark I bear. Regardless of you witch's thoughts, I have done no more than share meaningful words with Lord ir'Zarovich, nor have I seen any malice from him. What more will you have of me, or am I to just suffer your scorn some more?"




"Forgive me, milady - I lost my temper for a moment there -- I do not wish to inflict scorn upon you." OOC: Diplomacy +12 to improve attitude

"We wish only to help you and yours, and have been only met with death and dead ends since we entered your lands.  We seek answers, and also seek to protect innocent lives from an unnaturally premature end.  Answers.....they have been few and far between in this.... Barovia...."


----------



## stonegod

Ireena's eyes narrow at Janis' probing. "We have of course heard of such creatures, and as I said, I have taken additional precautions. Mirrors, garlic, such things are anathema to them as the stories go. I also sleep very little now, at least in the night. I am not completely helpless or uneducated, as you 'civilized' folks must think. The bite has occurred but once, and no more."

At Marot's words, Ireena places a hand on her head wearily, her fiery spats draining her. "The words we had... pleasantries. Stores of the land outside... of the wonders that I have heard only the Vistanti speak, and all know they cannot be trusted. A world not cursed as we are." She pauses a moment in thought, then shakes it clear. "Pleasant things. As for his proof, Father himself was skeptical, but Lord ir'Zarovich produced a writ from the nation of the Conquerer, with a sign of blue and gold that almost shone with its own glow. And in any case, who would claim such a thing if were not true?"

"A madman, a fool, the devil or all three," Sir Urik rejoinders. "None in this valley would claim such, and any outsider who would do so would surely draw the ire of the taint of the land."

[The description of the 'writ' does suggest a Sivis mark upon it. Such would be difficult to forge, though not impossible.]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn has been quiet, withholding comment, as Ireena and the others spoke. It almost seems as if Ireena's words have laid a physical burden upon her shoulders. She clears her throat to get everyone's attention and then gestures for Ireena to take a seat at the table. Although her shoulders seem as if she is carrying a burden, Ashlyn's eyes seem to burn with a cold, controlled, anger that literally radiates from her.
Her voice is soft and almost monotonic, almost emotionless, as she speaks, "The only creatures of which I am aware of that might leave such a mark are undead, and ghouls and other lesser undead are not noted for their restraint or their ability to cloud ones memories of the event. Vampires too might leave such a mark and might be able to employ such mental domination to cloud ones memory, but a vampire should have been repelled by any symbols of faith. Additionally a vampire would have to have been invited inside. Tell me Ireena, have you invited any stranger save us and Lord ir'Zarovich into your home of late?"

[Ashlyn is attempting to be gentle and diplomatic with Ireena, although her zealour against the undead should be readily apparent, perhaps even overwhelming]
[Diplomacy: 1d20+10]


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> "Tell me Ireena, have you invited any stranger save us and Lord ir'Zarovich into your home of late?"



[Diplomacy + Sense Motives]

While Ireena seems willing to answer questions, you doubt she is going to be very appreciative of the way she was treated and will probably have issue with Janis and Marot for a while. You just can't make someone forget an intimidation.]

Ireena shakes her head. "None. We know the villagers for the most part, and none have visited the manor that we have not known. The only other strangers were the dwarf more than two month's hence, and those unseemly gentlemen nearly a year ago. Father had words with them all, and I have not seen any of them since."


----------



## James Heard

Janis does little except listen to her companions interact with Ireena, and stay very close to the door to prevent anyone further from entering or leaving.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith had been listening with only half an ear... not expecting anything of substance to be said by the girl.  Marot's passionate questioning surprised him a little, but the Stalker realizes that the warlock probably feels the need to make up for the incident that occur before.

When the talking wraps up, he raises a question to everyone in the room.  "So if she's so connected with our Lord ir'Zarovich... how 'bout she come with us and we just go up to the castle for a little tete a tete with His Lordship right now?  Maybe we can pick up that thing we need to grab while he and she talk sweet nothings into each other's ears, huh?"


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn simply looks hard at Jarrith for a long moment, "I do not think that would be prudent."

She turns back towards Ireena, "I may be being overly cynical, but given the circumstances I would recomend that you avoid contact with ir'Zarovich for the next few days, perhaps stay in the village if you are able. It would also give you the opportunity to spend more time with the villagers which is no bad thing if you are to become the next Burgomaster. I must visit the castle myself soon enough, and I would be willing to endeavour to speak with Lord ir'Zarovich so that we may eliminate him as a suspect in this matter."

[Ashlyn keeps up the Diplomacy]


----------



## James Heard

"Avoid contact? How would she do that, if "his lordship" is a creature of Mabar? Furthermore, if he is, how exactly would we plot a conversation as such without finding ourselves enlisted in his cause ourselves in a most intimate way? And, if he's not the beast, that still insists that there is such a thing out there...and where there is one there may be many. I repeat, we *must* see to the Burgomaster, to see that he has not risen himself."

" I'd be most happy if Ireena stayed with a family with in town with guards from the caravan until we've burnt the nest away. However it happened, it's clear that her home is not a refuge," Janis looks at the girl directly. " I understand you think me shrew and sharp, girl. Consider this though: However course my tongue, tis not my teeth which have sank themselves in you. I succor you not with kindness, for kindness is no remedy. Thunder and steel, these are the pills you must swallow. It may be bitter, but it is better than being bitten."


----------



## ethandrew

Taking a cue from the white woman, Ladreth makes his way in front of the door and stands sentry there. He is not understanding what is being said, but the bite marks on the village woman are simple enough to figure out. He stands motionless, his back against the door, a still vigil in this chaotic room.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Ashlyn]Ireena does not appear to be undead.[/sblock] As Ashlyn looks intently on, the weary Ireena acquiesces to Janis' suggestion, but refuses to venture to the Castle. "I am ill-disposed to venture to that foul place, and will be no part in your accusations against Lord ir'Zarovich."

[1 vote for the Castle, 1 against; 1 for checking the graves. There is also the matter of the woods and the Hill in a few days. Any other votes? Let me know IC or OOC]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I'll agree with checking the Burgomasters' rest, but I don't think we're ready to brave the castle just yet."  Tessa's voice is quiet, and it is obvious she is still thinking matters through- though she seems to have convinced herself for now.  "Even if the lord is such a being- perhaps especially if that is so.  We ought to try to recover the symbol before entering such a situation."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"If the Lord o' the Castle is the foul beast that we may think that he is, surely he would not show his true colors with his lady love in our midst -- while the idea of using her as a human shield leaves a sour taste in my mouth -- if he turns out to be a misunderstood carpet-bagging noble, then where would the harm be?"

"But, I would like to know that Ireena's departed father is still resting comfortably in Dolurrh."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Tessa said:
			
		

> "Even if the lord is such a being- perhaps especially if that is so.  We ought to try to recover the symbol before entering such a situation."



"Well we won't get a chance to recover the Symbol of the Raven until the ceremony on the Hill in a day's time... not unless you want to go door-to-door and ask people if they are members of the cult that want to bring back the Verdant Lord."

Jarrith stands up, walks his wine glass to the counter, and puts it back down.  "So if no one wants to hit the castle... then we have the graveyard and the forest.  We go scan the church's cemetary... make sure things are as they are supposed to be... then we head northeast into the forest and see if we can't find the sunsword.  Sound good?  Good?  Good."

He begins walking to the door to leave the inn, and it is obvious to him that the alcohol is imparing slightly... but he pays it no mind.  "Everyone ready to go?  Let's meet outside in five minutes and get going."


----------



## James Heard

Janis looks on as Jarrith takes leave of his senses.

_A little more and he'll be as much use as Ismark._

" Mateusz!" Janis bellows.

" A blood-drinker has gained access to the Burgomaster's house, and this one is in danger. We venture to check upon the status of her father. Ireena must be protected and ensured that she is in no more danger," Janis says to the archivist matter-of-factly.

As Janis prepares her traveling gear she stops a moment for Ireena.

" Let this be done. Death and suffering make us greater then we would be without, but only if we do not succumb to them. You think I am no friend of yours, and perhaps I am not in truth. You are not my enemy though, and in this time of crisis every breath from anyone is a victory for us all."

Pulling up her hood to before leaving, she pauses once more.

 I do not let myself be Tested to fail. Live. It is our greatest challenge.


----------



## stonegod

The archivist looks onward impassively at Janis' "command" and only smiles every so slightly. Ireena, exhausted from lack of sleep and her contest of wills does not respond to the Pale Lady, and instead keeps her eyes focused off in space. The others in the group look to each other, and apparently having no other words, join Janis and Jarrith in the town square. Landreth joins the company, and by his stance communicates his desire to follow. The group, having no desire to argue it currently, acquiesce.

Past the church to the north, stone slabs---mostly simple square markers in the earth---dot the recently trampled grass that grows at the foot of the great crag. Somewhere far overhead, the dreaded castle looms. But here, the omnipresent mist encircles the cemetery but seems unwilling to penetrate its heart.

Signs of the recent mass burials and cremations little the yard, but no others sign of life stirs within.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"All right... so where's the Burgomaster's grave?  You'd think that if there was anything wrong with it, everyone would have noticed it when you all were out here yesterday burying the other villagers."

Jarrith throws a look to Ashlyn and Tessa.  "Obviously nothing of note was noticed by you two when you were both out here... so let's just confirm our suspicions quickly then head out into the woods."


----------



## James Heard

Janis whispers a simple magical detection spell and begins to search.

" If the Burgomaster is buried then I believe that a mere cursory examination won't be enough, we'll need to find the body and set it afire to release the whatever spirit might inhabit it - along with anyone else this creature might have drank from."

" I would dislike Barovia if it were to become overrun with vampires as the rest of Karn is."

OOC: Casting _Detect Magic_ and searching for anything remotely out of the ordinary. Oh, and any vampire mayors.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "We'll need to find the body and set it afire to release the whatever spirit might inhabit it - along with anyone else this creature might have drank from."



Jarrith smirks at the though of Janis digging up the body of the Burgomaster and then dropping it on a funeral pyre, and his snarky side comes out for the first time today.  "You know, Janis... you never did tell us what happened to you when you went chasing after the thing that took control of Marot.  For all we know... that thing was a vampire too.  You aren't sporting any twin dot scabs on you at all right now, are you?  Heh heh."


----------



## James Heard

" If I were then I'd have surely struck at you all after the battle with the many-faced creature, when you were weakest and still rattled by the death of Daellin. Or else I'd have bitten and converted Mateusz one night, and pressed him to talk with one or more of you privately while he spent his time back at the village converting villagers to strike until they numbered enough to kill the survivors of our party after this next bit of bravado we plan." Janis does not laugh, but seems to be seriously considering it.

" It's just as well I am not. I am not a merciful enemy. If my heart were black..." the pale spellcaster's face briefly twists into something that might charitably be called horror. "...If my heart were blacker - I would kill you all tomorrow if it needed doing, and you are the only people close to me any longer. To let the sunlight of my soul fade away entirely? I endeavor against this, understand me; but if I failed then the depths of my evil would be unending and the suffering of those around me be eternal."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "To let the sunlight of my soul fade away entirely? I endeavor against this, understand me; but if I failed then the depths of my evil would be unending and the suffering of those around me be eternal."



"So what you're saying is that you'd get in touch with your feminine side?"

Jarrith immediately spins around and holds up his hands palms out to Lady Ashlyn and Tessa, trying to forstall any rebuttal.  "Kidding... kidding!  Just a joke!  Just a joke!"

For those who would take a few seconds to analyze him, they might be able to tell that his mood has swung away from the despair and paranoia of last night and is becoming more giddy.  Possibly the result of drink?


----------



## stonegod

Janis' arcane senses do not detect anything unusual. Considering the Burgomaster was buried the same day as the mass burial a few days previous, it is not surprising that the gravesite does not appear disturbed. However, all this thought of the graves tickles something the back of the group's mind, something Daellin told them. The ghasts the group found wandering the streets during the zombie incursion were not caused by it---they must of come from somewhere. And the graveyard is the most likely place.

After a bit of examination, one grave appears to have looser soil than its age should indicate. Its inscription is simple:







> Mihail Latcu-- Father, Brother, Husband


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"Heavy are the spirits in this place." Marot says as he scans the graveyard.

As he looks at the freshly disturbed ground at the grave of Mihail Latcu, he looks to his companions,"Does this name mean anything to you?"

"I fear that this grave may not hold what it is meant to."


----------



## James Heard

"Maybe we should dig a firepit to dispose of the cursed ones in?"

Janis looks for a clear space to dig a hole and likely candidates for firewood. 

OOC: Are there any above ground tombs?


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth moves closer to the grave, his sword out, gripped tightly in one hand. This place hung heavy with death, almost as oppressive as the fog that mysteriously avoided this yard. He drags the point of his well-worn sword through the top of the loose soil, trailing a thin line behind. The half-orc's breath is heavy through his nose, like compressed steam. As he continues to trace his sword point into the dirt, he ends next to the gravestone, where a dull tick is greeted when the two meet.

Reaching his other hand down, he joins his other in holding the sword. Bringing it back he attempts to use it to push away the top most layer of soil in the center, no more than an inch or two as he moves his sword side to side.


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Are there any above ground tombs?



It appears not.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Reaching his other hand down, he joins his other in holding the sword. Bringing it back he attempts to use it to push away the top most layer of soil in the center, no more than an inch or two as he moves his sword side to side.



The old sword digs easily into the dirt. With an easy push, it collapses, tumbling down into the darkness. What comes out is a vile smell---the smell of corpses and carrion. It reminds those of the desiccated ghasts fought a few days before. The rough hewn, earthen tunnel is about six feet in diameter. Bits of gnawed remains---a fingerbone, part of a skull---and scraps of torn, rotted cloth are partially embedded in the heavily used path. Claw marks are quite plain in the soft earth.


----------



## James Heard

Janis looks over her shoulder from where she stands building her makeshift fire pit at the warrior looming over the hole, frowning.

" Remember to tell us that you'll be right back if you choose to investigate that further," she says primly, before she turns away again to resume the fire building.

" Scream if anything tries to eat you."

_Ah, that fresh carrion stench of Barovia in the morning._


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"I can't say that I expected that to be down there..." Marot says as he sees the tunnel.  He peers down into the depths, looking for anything sinister.

"But what can be expected in this land at this point?"

"Should we see where this rabbit hole leads?" He says as he looks around to his companions.

OOC: Use his dark vision and see invisibility to make sure nothing is in the hole looking back up at us.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Just as a reminder, all the bodies except the Burgomaster's from the recent 'troubles' were cremated before being laid into a mass grave. You'd have to dig up the Burogmaster's grave to get at it.


----------



## James Heard

" Disregarding the huge hole in the ground for a moment, has anyone found the Burgomaster's grave yet?"


----------



## stonegod

The burgomaster's grave is easily found. There is no sign of disturbed earth.


----------



## James Heard

Janis strokes her chin thoughtfully and sets her bear to the task of digging up the grave.

_If the Burgomaster is a vampire, at least he'll have some difficulty with the bear,_ Janis thinks looking doubtfully at the enormous animal delegated to using it's huge paws as makeshift shovels. _I really should think up a name for it. What do you name bears?_

Janis is deep in the important matters of considering how to purchase a "Big Book of Baby Bear Names" in Barovia when something else occurs to her.

" Do you think we could set the tunnel alight and have whatever might be lairing in there rush into our cleverly prepared trap up here," Janis asks.

" The last time we went underground we almost got killed by the shrubbery."


----------



## stonegod

As the bear digs, an examination of the tunnel turns up little that would catch flame. Oil might be used, but as the tunnel soon turns away and levels off, it is hard to determine how far it would go.

The bear finished and with a 'grumph' sits back down. As the group looks on, they are in for a surprise.

The casket is gone!

A quick search by Jarrith determines turns up what appears to be drag marks in the soil, and perhaps a collapsed, dug-out tunnel. When he stands up and looks in the direction of the 'tunnel', he looks directly at Ladreth.

Right at the other tunnel.

OOC: Just to make clear, the two tunnels do not appear to be the same tunnels, just going to the same place.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Oh this isn't good," the Stalker says, standing back up and wiping the dirt from his pants.  He glances around at the group, then raises his voice to address Ladreth.  "Looks like we both have some missing bodies, eh?  I think this answers Marot's question as to whether we should enter the hole... because I don't want Ireena to get all persnickity about her father's casket disappearing."

He walks forward towards Ladreth and pulls a sunrod out from his pack.  Smiling at the halfork, Jarrith bangs the end of it to alight it and then sticks it back into his pack so the lit end is held up and out of it.  He unsheathes both of his rapiers and bends over and slides down into the hole that Ladreth discovered.  A second later, his voice comes up from within the hole.  "Ugh... this stench is rancid!  Whoah.  *Urp*... ugh... gods, my headache is now getting worse.  Anyone else gonna join me down here?"


----------



## James Heard

_Why would she become 'persnickety' about a missing casket? It's just going to be an empty box after we burn the body anyways..._

" You could always wake whatever is down there and lead them bravely into our cunning trap up here? Janis looks alternately hopeful and resigned.

_I wonder what I could wildshape into without a sense of smell? Do pelicans smell? Maybe some sort of large earthworm?_


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"By the Flame -- what type of operation is at work in this place?"  Marot says somewhat dumbfounded,"You would think that this cursed land is the research and development wing of Karrnath...."

"Will there be no end to the depths of depravity that we will encounter?" He says somewhat to himself.

"Hold on, Brother, I will be down in a second."   

Marot traces a gesture in the air, and a second later, he appears down in the tunnel, he turns around quickly and sees himself still standing up on top of the ground.  In another split second, the image aboveground disappears.

He looks to Jarrith, grins, and sheepishly says,"New trick I learned."

OOC: Uses Flee the Scene


----------



## James Heard

Janis sighs.

" We're all going to need a bath after this. With the way this smells up here we're going to be completely disgusting otherwise when we go to kill the witch," Janis predicts.

_Were-rats and graveyards,_ Janis thinks. _Sometimes I *hate *my ideas. The next time I pick up strangers at the rail station I'm going to make sure they collect stamps for a living._


----------



## stonegod

OOC: The nameless bear can follow, but it will be squeezing. No one will be able to move past/through it, and it will not fight as well, but it can still fight.


----------



## James Heard

OOC: Janis wouldn't do that to the bear. Besides, we need a way to run away.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth frowns at the smell emitting from the tunnel, but he perses his lips anyway and hops down to join the others, trusting his one good eye to see through the dark illuminations. He nods his head at Jarrith and Marot as he joins the two.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa peered down into the tunnel as best she could, looking past the others clustered at or in the shaft.  She had smelled worse things- maybe, once or twice, searching battlefields littered with the weeks-old dead.  And the probability that this tunnel was inhabited did little to make it more enticing- but still, they could not wait out here.  She rummaged around with her gear, sling the crossbow which would be little use in such a confined area and readying her shield and morningstar.  "Are we ready then?," she asked, her tone making it clear that she hoped someone might decide they ought to not go...


----------



## stonegod

While Ashlyn considered whether to join the rest, those in the dirt could see the tunnel descended not to far below grave level, though it did progress out of sight of Jarrith's alchemical rod and silent Ladreth's darvision.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Stifling the instinct to heave up breakfast, Marot steadies himself and steels himself for the dark tunnel.  _ "I will not be caught unprepared again." _ He thinks to himself.

"Jarrith, you may want to let Ladreth and I take the lead, as we both can see clearly in the dark."

"Check with the others topside to see if anyone else is going to join us in this little sojourn.  I'm willing to wager my left foot that we will find undeath down here."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn doesn't appear overely keen on venturing into the tunnels under the graveyard, but after a moments indecision she quietly climbs down and moves to the front with Ladreth. As she reaches the warrior she lays her hand upon his shoulder and quietly speaks a word of warding. She then turns to Marot, "Perhaps Ladreth and I should lead as he can see in the dark and I will be able to sense if those cursed with unlife are near."

[Protection from evil on Ladreth and Ashlyn]


----------



## stonegod

The group moves slowly forward, Ashlyn clutching onto Ladreth in the shadows of the tunnel. The stench is wretched, almost overpowering at time, but the group soldiers on.

Almost a hundred feet into the tunnel, the concentrating Ashlyn tugs on Ladreth's shoulder. "Undead are near," she warns quietly. A few moments later, "One, somewhere ahead." Ladreth shakes his head, and Marot points out that there is only earthen wall in the direction the Lightbringer notes.

[Ashlyn detects a moderate strength undead somewhere ahead towards A3 on the map. Ladreth and Marot can only see earthen wall. The tunnel continues off somewhere more to the south (right) on the map.]


----------



## James Heard

OOC: A hundred feet? Are we headed into town or out of it?


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: A hundred feet? Are we headed into town or out of it?



The grave was on the *east* end of the graveyard, making the tunnel out of town to the north.

Edit: Stupd east/west confusion


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I get a bad feeling about this -- either this tunnel is going to double back on itself, or the undead presence is _IN_ the dirt of the wall.  Because I can't see anything, visible or invisible."

OOC: Just so that I have my bearings straight, we are basically heading north, in the general direction between the woods and the castle?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Just so that I have my bearings straight, we are basically heading north, in the general direction between the woods and the castle?



East, parallel w/ the north edge of town. The compass rose its a bit obscured, but north is to the left.

The grave is on the *east* side of the graveyard.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn carefully unsheaths her blade as she cautiously steps foward.

[5ft step to C5]
[If nothing else happens then _Detect undead_ again]


----------



## ethandrew

Gripping his own blade tightly, Ladreth holds up a hand toward the lady warrior, halting her before she moves further forward. In explanation, he points at Jarrith and his lightstick, urging him closer.


----------



## DEFCON 1

After Ashlyn mentions the undead up ahead, Jarrith sees the halfork urging him to come forward with the light.  However, before he does so... Jarrith spends a few seconds preparing himself.  He puts one of his rapiers away, then quickly pulls out both of his wands one at a time to cast _Cat's Grace_ and _Shield of Faith_ on himself.  For once, he's going to go into a fight prepared.

Jarrith then puts the wands away, and draws his rapier again as he shuffles forward to bring his light further down the tunnel.


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn waits for the rest of the group to catch up, then, sword in hand, steps forward. Her senses pick up something she cannot see even in the light. Suddenly, the earthen wall collapses and out bursts a sickly animated corpse! 

*Ghoul Grave: Round 1 (Partial)*

Like a wall of filth, the creature's stench slams into Ashlyn and Ladreth. The lady paladin gags a moment but pushes down the bile. Unfornately, the half-orc is not so lucky and is immediately sick! [Save vs stench; Ashlyn succeeds, Ladreth fails; Ladreth sickened]

The creature (Marot and Ashlyn recognize it as a ghast) immediately sets into Ashlyn. Its claws rake uselessly against her heavy armor, but it manages to find a weakspot in the neck and sinks is filthy maw in. As blood flows from the wound, the Lady temporarily stiffens. Then the feeling passes. [Save vs. paralysis succeeds]

*Ghoul Grave: Round 1 (Partial)*



G: 20
A: 19 [42/49, protection from evil 30 rounds]
L:  15 [sickened 100 rounds, protection from evil 30 rounds]
J: 14 [cat's grace 30 rounds, shield of faith 10 rounds]
J: 8
M: 5 
T: 5

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, G: Hungry Corpse, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying, Lime Border: Sickened.

[Round 1 actions]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

 "Die you foul beast!"  Marot shouts as he unleashes a burst of eldritch energy at the creature.  His anger brings forth an aura of righteousness that Ladreth, Tessa, and Jarrith all can feel.

OOC:  Aura of Menace in place, 5' radius, Spirit blast, +7 (+1 from point blank shot) ranged touch attack, 3d6+3 (+4 total w/point blank?) on the ghast.  Let me know if Marot cannot get a shot off at the ghast because of the shape of the tunnel, and I will change his action for this round.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:  Aura of Menace in place, 5' radius, Spirit blast, +7 (+1 from point blank shot) ranged touch attack, 3d6+3 (+4 total w/point blank?) on the ghast.  Let me know if Marot cannot get a shot off at the ghast because of the shape of the tunnel, and I will change his action for this round.



He has a shot, though cover applies. the +1 applies.


----------



## James Heard

Not having a target but not wanting to take any chances, Janis looses an arc of lightning into the recessed space next herself and Tessa. 

_If nothing else, that never stops making me feel better_.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn draws apon her faith and her blade shines as it smites the ghast before her. As she strikes, her voice rings clear, "'Ware, a Ghast."

[Full attack, smite on first attack | attack +13/+4; damage 1d8+1d6+9/1d8+3]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa could hear the warnings and sounds of combat from up ahead, but she couldn't see anything resembling a clear target.  The stench was even worse now, and she had to fight a wave of revulsion.  She visibly jumped a bit when Janis unleashed her storm bolt into the shadowy alcove- was there something hidden there that she had not seen?  No...  

With a shake of her head, she focused her concentration on the coming fight.  While only one ghast might have been seen so far, those creatures were rarely alone in truth.  There would be more.  She raised the consecrated shield on her left arm, ready to focus the power of the Host if any more undead appeared.

OOC: Ready action for a Turn Undead attempt if more beasties show up.  Check is 1d20+3, turn damage 2d6+6.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Knowing that there's not nearly the room for him to engage the ghast in combat... nor wanting to use his Flamic energy to turn the beast without others being also in the area... he decides to assist Lady Ashlyn by offering _Guidance_, in the hopes that she will not be overcome by the stench of the creature.  "By the power of the Flame, may you be Guided in your endeavours!"

(Move forward to D6 / Cast _Guidance_ on Lady Ashlyn: +1 to her choice of a future to hit roll, skill check or saving throw)


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21 (23 w/ P.Evil); HP: 47/47; Sickened

Although nauseated and at the point of vomiting, Ladreth steps his way next to the warrior woman and unleashes a barrage of precision cuts with his worn blade, ones that would look slightly better if not for his sickening.

5' Step to B5, full attack with MW Greatsword: +12/+7 after -2 penalty, 2d6+9


----------



## stonegod

*Ghoul Grave: Round 1 (Complete)*

Her mouth set in concentration, Ashlyn brings her sword down in the artificial light. Her holy power almost cleaves the fiend in twain, as most of its desiccated rib-cage---and its contents---are spilled onto the floor. [Two hits; 27hp total, creature nearly dead]

Ladreth stumbles behind the Lady paladin, but his sickness spoil both swings. [AC 14, 8 miss] Jarrith's call to the Flame infuses Ashlyn with divine guidance, while behind him lightning flares as Janis ensures no foul creatures follow them. And right after, the holy fire of Marot explodes into the creatures brain---leaving little behind as its headless bodies crumples. [Hit; 17hp; destroyed]

As the ghast crumples, silence returns to the empty tunnels. But for how long?

*Ghoul Grave: Round 1 (End Combat)*

Status
A: 42/49, protection from evil 29 rounds, _guidance_
L:  sickened 99, protection from evil 29 rounds
J: cat's grace 29 rounds, shield of faith 9 rounds
J: Unharmed
M: Unharmed
T: Unharmed

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, G: Hungry Corpse, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying, Lime Border: Sickened.


----------



## James Heard

Janis nudges Tessa ahead of her, clearly ready to get this day's "hanging out in stuffy tunnels that smell like dead things" chores done quickly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot*

Marot quickly inspects the ghast's body, looking for any signs of identification or items that might identify who this was in life, while holding his hand over his mouth.

He then moves up into the earthen chamber that the vile creature burst forth from.

"How do you figure this thing got behind this wall of earth in the first place?  I haven't studied ghast psychology extensively, but I would wonder why they would want to entomb themselves...." He says to no one in particular.


----------



## ethandrew

Noting that no one is moving further into the tunnel, contenting themselves with investigating the body and the wall, Ladreth doubles over, his eyes tightly closed while he tries to control his breathing. His skin appears more mottled than normal, beaded with tiny strands of sweat.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn turns to Marot, and speaks quietly "Keep an eye out", before she turns back to Ladreth and examines him. With a shake of her head she speaks softly, almost gently, "Best to just get it out of your system".
She looks up at Tessa, a question in her eyes as she turns to give Ladreth his privacy.

Leaving Ladreth to be sick, Ashlyn move over to the body and takes a small dagger-like object from a leather pouch on her belt. Kneeling by the body she speaks a few words for the dead and then with a swift, sure movement she thrusts the dagger-like object into the dead body and steps back as it ignites.

Finally she places her hand upon the wound on her neck and a moment later it is gone.

[Heal check on Ladreth to determine his sickened state (I guess she can't 'fix' it with the Heal skill?)]
[Use alchemical flare stake on the body (+1d6 fire dmg/round until removed)]
[Lay on hands for 7hp]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"How's everyone doing?  We good?  Ladreth... don't worry about the sickness... I was infected and throwing up for a solid couple hours when we first arrived and almost turned into one of these things.  You got off lucky."

Jarrith ushers folks forward further into the tunnel, wanting to get this over with just as much as Janis does.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth stands up straight, extending to his full height as he exhales heavily. A moment of discomfort etches his face as he closes his mouth tightly, only to release in a noxious belch that seemed to emanate from the depths of his gut. Covering his mouth apologetically, he wends his way through the group, still sick, but ready to assume the front through these darkened tunnels.


----------



## stonegod

Marot finds nothing identifying on the corpse---it apparently has been long dead. As Ashyln begins to burn the corpse, Ladreth stumbles around the corner to get a look at the rest of the tunnel.

The tunnel opens up into a fetid earthen chamber whose stench is abominable. Corpses of humans, mostly eaten, are strewn about and partially trodden into the floor. One body is relatively intact, and several coffins---drag marks fresh in the earth for the farthest one---lie in a jumble nearby.





Status
A: 42/49, protection from evil 27 rounds, _guidance_
L:  sickened 97, protection from evil 27 rounds
J: cat's grace 27 rounds, shield of faith 7 rounds
J: Unharmed
M: Unharmed
T: Unharmed

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, G: Hungry Corpse, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying, Lime Border: Sickened.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"As much as I would hope, I doubt this chamber is empty of our undead friends." Marot says while scanning the room for anything living or dead, visible or invisible.

_"There has to be more undeath in this cursed land than living creatures." _  He thinks to himself.

_"Be on guard, Marot, be on guard."_ 

"Lady Ashlyn, it might be prudent if you and Ladreth here enter the room first."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa gave the ghast a quick glance as the group moved up- or perhaps her attention was captured by the licking tongues of flame boiling out of Ashlyn's alchemical bolt.  She said not a word, though, not wanting to interfere with the planning at the front of the group.


----------



## James Heard

Janis sits at the back of the group, entranced by the walls of the passageway.

_Now would be about the time something jumps out of the dark and tries to eat us again, I suppose._


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith pokes at Ladreth and Lady Ashlyn to move further into the chamber.  "Move on in.  If anything in here is undead, I want to engage and destroy it before my divine blessings from the Flame wear off."

When he looks in and sees one of the corpses to be relatively free from abuse, he delivers a low whistle.  "I wonder if that one was protected the same way the guy was that we found up in the center of the street when we first arrived?"


----------



## ethandrew

At the urge of the stalker, Ladreth slowly moves his way into the chamber. The overwhelming smell does not help the rise of bile to the back of his throat, yet he maintains his composure and looks around for anything suspicious, prepared for another beast coming out from the walls. This place kept on getting stranger by the moment.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn takes a step away from the flaming corpse and walking beside Ladreth, she heads into the larger chamber. She carefully examines the area, alert and careful.

[Detect undead ... again and again ]


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn's powers immediately detect two undead nearby---one hiding in the farthest coffin, another somewhere to south where she cannot see. Perhaps in the wall again? Both auras or moderate. She quickly communicates this to the group.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith wastes no time in stepping forward into the center of the room and presenting the symbols of the Silver Flame that are etched into his rapiers.  "By the Voice of all that is Holy, fall to Her Grace fiends!" (Turn Undead check: 2d6 damage to all within 30' radius)


----------



## stonegod

OOC: DEFCON, you'll need line of effect for that, and all of the undead are currently hidden. Someone will need to flush them out first.


----------



## DEFCON 1

OOC: Then I'll only take a 5' step and Ready my Turn Undead action to go off once one comes into line-of-sight.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot whispers under his breath,"I don't like the look of this -- it appears the undead figure to spring a trap."
With a quick gesture, Marot appears along the north wall of the coffin filled room.

OOC:

Use Flee the Scene to teleport to H5.  Ready spirit blast will be next action after.


----------



## James Heard

Janis struggles (I think, ENWorld ate our map) to see what is going at the front of the group.


----------



## stonegod

Marot hops from place to place, and with a silvery bolt, splitters apart the coffin. Its hiding place spoiled, a gaunt form with iron bands about its hands and feet leaps up, just as another bursts from the earth! Jarrith is ready, however, and his holy power shines forth! The evil of the place represses it though, and they are barely touched! [Creatures save, 1hp]

*Ghoul Grave: Round 6 (Partial)*

The formerly interred ghast charges at the exposed paladin, but she manages to raise her shield in time to fight off its snapping jaw. But its foul stench follows, and Marot's gut twists in agony! [Marot sickened; rest make saving through]

*Ghoul Grave: Round 6 (Partial)*




G: 20 [-1hp, lightly wounded]
A: 19 [49/49, protection from evil 25 rounds]
L:  15 [sickened 95 rounds, protection from evil 25 rounds]
J: 14 [cat's grace 25 rounds, shield of faith 5 rounds]
I: 10 [-1hp, lightly wounded]
J: 8
M: 5 [sickened 20 rounds]
T: 5

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, I: Iron-bound Corpse, G: Hungry Corpse, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying, Lime Border: Sickened.

[Round 6 actions]


----------



## Stormwind

After indicating the presense of the two undead, Ashlyn is ready to ward off the Ghast's attack and she replies by attacking full out, as she speaks to her friends in clear ringing tones, "In the name of Dol Arrah, destroy these foul carrictures of unlife"

[Full attack, smite on first attack | attack +13/+4; damage 1d8+1d6+9/1d8+3]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"I'm going to be sick!" Marot shouts as the stench of the creature overcomes him.  Bile fills his mouth, and he is forced to quickly vomit towards the south wall.

_ "Marot, you cannot be weak, you CANNOT be weak, you cannot let them down again." _ 

Regaining his composure, he quickly scans both the creature with the iron bands to see if he can recognize it -- is it a ghast, or something more sinister?.  He then calls upon his innate powers and unleashes a blast of eldritch might at the unknown creature.

OOC:

Know(Religion) on "I" +11 (+13 -2 for sickness), Spirit Blast targetting "I" (+5 [+7(-2 for sickness)] ranged touch, 3d6+4 damage (does weakness affect eldritch blast damage? if so, then 3d6+2))


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa waited nervously near the back of the group- from here should could hardly see what was happening in there, and she didn't have much room to move up yet.  She readied her weapons, though- just in case.

OOC: Full defense for this round


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21 (23 w/ P.Evil); HP: 47/47; Sickened

Ladreth seizes the opportunity to strike at this foul beast, using his body to shield the others behind him from harm. Bringing his sword from down low, he cuts at its chest and back again, favoring power for precision.

Full Attack on G, using Favored Power Attack for 1, dealing +3 damage. +11/+6 to hit, 2d6+12, includes -2 penalties from sickened.


----------



## James Heard

Frowning at the large mercenary's lack of movement, Janis shrugs and imagines blasting the undead before her with a storm bolt, heedless of her compatriot also within the area of effect. Without a line of effect that wouldn't likely lead to his death, and with her companions bottlenecking up the melee, Janis is content to merely dream of the sizzling smell of fried half-orc permeating the air instead of the sour stench of dead corpses.

_Mustard. Maybe roasted, stuffed with apples._


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Don't just stand there you two, let us through!!!" Jarrith shouts at Ladreth and Ashlyn.  The Stalker decides the only way to actually assist at this point is to get through the morass of people, and he begins tumbling his way forward.  (Tumble through Ladreth and G spaces to square F7 / Attack G with rapier +1d6 Penetrating Strike due to flank)


----------



## stonegod

*Ghoul Grave: Round 6 (Complate)*

Pushing back with her shield, Ashlyn's silver blade glows as she cuts into the dead flesh. [Smite hits, other misses; 14hp; moderately wounded] Next to her, the weakened half-orc grips his greatsword tight and easily decapitates it. [Hits; 17 hp; dead] Hearing the words of Jarrith, Ladreth staggers forward, preventing the other creature's charge.

And then, things got interesting.

A screech that drills into the mind suddenly reverberates through the cavern. For most, the noise in painful, and their minds reflexively shut it away. But for Jarrith, Tessa, and Ladreth, the screech changes---it becomes a song of hope, of triumph, of longing. The pain is forgotten, the battle forgotten. Only one things matters---the song. [Jarrith, Tessa, and Ladreth fail save vs. captivation] As Stalker and the priestess feel the irresistible urge to find the song---coming somewhere behind Marot---something suppresses the urge in Ladreth. The song beckons, but his stays his ground. [Warded by _protection from evil_]

The heavenly chorus calling him, the Stalker blithely walks forward. Around the earthen wall Marrot is against, he finds the source. One part of his brain sees a hideous hag with decaying flesh and a lizard-like underbelly. But the song washes that way. _This_ is the source of rapture!

A grin on its dead face, the remaining undead lashes at Ladreth with its fetid teeth. The distracted half-orc cannot stop it from sinking its teeth in. The wound tingles, but he fights off the sensation. [5hp; Fort saves succeed] It then nimbly vaults over the coffins as it moves back, thwarting any attempt by Ladreth to counter-attack. [Tumble]

Putting away her thoughts of roasted orc, the Stormhand lives up to her name. Striding forward, a blue-white arc fills the space between her and the iron-clad creature. But the creature amazingly ducks the shock! [Reflex save; Evasion]

The sickness prevents Marot from identifying the undead creature, but it does not affect his aim. The holy bolt slams into the creature! [Hits; 15hp] Meanwhile, Tessa stumbles forward towards the song. Pushing past Jarrith, she is unfazed as the singer rakes her across the face with its filthy claws. Her flesh stiffens! [AoO hits; 3hp; Fort save fails; paralyzed]

*Ghoul Grave: Round 7*



G: 20 [-32hp, destroyed]
A: 19 [49/49, protection from evil 24 rounds]
L:  15 [42/47, sickened 94 rounds, protection from evil 24 rounds, captivated]
H: 14
J: 14 [cat's grace 24 rounds, shield of faith 4 rounds, captivated]
I: 10 [-16hp, severely wounded]
J: 8
M: 5 [sickened 19 rounds]
T: 5 [32/35, paralyzed 3 rounds, captivated]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, I: Iron-bound Corpse, G: Hungry Corpse (Ghast), H: Hideous Corpse, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying, Lime Border: Sickened, Yellow: Captivated, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 7 actions]


----------



## Stormwind

As the ghoulish creature before her falls to Ladreth's blade, and her companions are affected in some way by the hideous noise, Ashlyn moves towards the hag, leaving the other ghoullike creature to Ladreth. She takes a step forward and her blade slices towards the source of the horrible sounds. Even as she strikes she rakes her memory for what this creature might be.

[5ft step towards Hag]
[Full attack: attack +9/+4, damage 1d8+3/1d8+3]
[Knowledge religion +11]


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> [5ft step towards Hag]
> [Full attack: attack +9/+4, damage 1d8+3/1d8+3]
> [Knowledge religion +11]



its hard to see, but that's and earthen wall---you'll have to go around (the entrance is where Jarrith is standing...requiring you to walk through its threatened area)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Putting his hands to his ears to shut out the horrid screech, slightly dampening its volume in his head.  The sound quickly fades from his mind.  He sees his Flamic Brother and the quiet priest walk quickly around a corner that he didn't even know was there.  

They both seemed not quite right -- here they are, in the heat of combat, and they walked like they were going to the market.

Marot then resumed his attack on the iron-bound corpse, letting a white bolt of eldritch energy streak across the distance between them. 

Unaware of what exactly was happening around the bend, Marot lets loose another blast at the iron-clad corpse.

OOC:

Spirit Blast at Iron Bound Corpse, (+5, 3d6+2)


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21 (23 w/ P.Evil); HP: 42/47; Sickened; Captivated

All need to destroy the foul taint of undead ceases once the wonderful song enters Ladreth's mind. He can do little but defend himself against the creature he was set to kill.


----------



## James Heard

Janis calls forth the power of the storms once again and hurls an arc of destruction across the chamber toward the undead.


----------



## Stormwind

stonegod said:
			
		

> its hard to see, but that's and earthen wall---you'll have to go around (the entrance is where Jarrith is standing...requiring you to walk through its threatened area)



Ok ... I missed the wall there, kinda hard to see with it being so crowded there. Well then, if it's possible, Ashlyn will move up past Jarrith and Tessa to the hag.


----------



## stonegod

ethandrew said:
			
		

> AC: 21 (23 w/ P.Evil); HP: 42/47; Sickened; Captivated
> 
> All need to destroy the foul taint of undead ceases once the wonderful song enters Ladreth's mind. He can do little but defend himself against the creature he was set to kill.



The Prot from evil allows his to act freely (and attack if he wants).


----------



## DEFCON 1

_This is the most beautiful thing I've ever heard..._

Jarrith thinks to himself as he stands dumbly in the way of everybody else.

OOC:  Preumably I am unable to do anything right now, correct?


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:  Preumably I am unable to do anything right now, correct?



OOC: Indeed. Enjoy the chorus.


----------



## stonegod

*Ghoul Grave: Round 7*

Seeing her companion's odd behavior, Ashlyn pushes her way into the side hole. There she sees the hideous ghoul---some aberrant undead of type she is unfamiliar with. Keeping her weapons up, she prepares to strike. [Double Move; Kn (religion) check]

The song still in his head, Ladreth manages to focus on what needs to be done. The song's distraction, however, spoils the attack. [AC 14 misses]

The hideous ghoul stops its song. It still echos in Jarrith, Tessa, and Ladreth's head [Captivated 1 more round], but it grins wickedly at the held fast Tessa. As it lunges for her throat, Ashlyn tries to hit it, but fails. [AoO vs AC 12 misses] The savage wound, however, is deflected by Ashlyn's action, and Tessa clings to life. [Coup de grace; 6hp; Tessa makes Fort save]

Jarrith is only passively aware of the attack on Tessa, so caught up in the song is he.

The nimble ghoul leaps out of Ladreth's way. As it does so, it attempts to bite Ladreth, but to no avail.

Annoyed at the ghoul's acrobatics, Janis steps forward and unleashes the storm once again. The cursed undead leaps high in the air over the bolt, however, which slams uselessly into the stone wall. [Reflex save; Evasion] But its arc is not enough to foil Marot, and his holy bolt slams it against the wall. It howls in pain, then flops lifelessly to the ground. [Touch attach hits; 15hp; destroyed]

Tessa can only watch helpless as her neck is savaged, the captivating song and ghoul paralysis holding her fast.

*Ghoul Grave: Round 8*



G: 20 [-32hp, destroyed]
A: 19 [49/49, protection from evil 23 rounds]
L:  15 [42/47, sickened 93 rounds, protection from evil 23 rounds, captivated]
H: 14
J: 14 [cat's grace 23 rounds, shield of faith 3 rounds, captivated]
I: 10 [-31hp, destroyed]
J: 8
M: 5 [sickened 18 rounds]
T: 5 [26/35, paralyzed 2 rounds, captivated]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, I: Iron-bound Corpse, G: Hungry Corpse (Ghast), H: Hideous Corpse, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying, Lime Border: Sickened, Yellow: Captivated, White Border: Paralyzed.

[Round 8 actions]


----------



## stonegod

Tessa and Jarrith will be free of captivation on their next action; Tessa will still be paralyzed, however


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Somewhat buoyed by the success his holy bolts have had on these undead, the sounds he hears around the corner quickly snap him back to the moment.

He attempts to get a better view of what is happening and his heart sinks at the sight.

"JARRITH -- SNAP OUT OF IT!" He screams to his flamic brother.

Marot thinks to himself_, "I hope the woman can hold on...she has to..."  _

Not seeing any real option at the moment, Marot readies himself if the creature becomes visible.

OOC:

Move to  I8, ready action of spirit blast if creature comes into view.


----------



## Stormwind

In an attempt to take the hag's attention off Tessa, Ashlyn attacks full out, her blade gleaming as it slices down towards the hags unprotected neck.

[Full attack: attack +9/+4, damage 1d8+3/1d8+3]


----------



## James Heard

Janis moves across the room hoping to dislodge any more of the undead that might be lurking.

_Because the sooner we kill them all, the soonest I can wash this stench off._


----------



## stonegod

*Ghoul Grave: Round 8 (Partial)*

Ashlyn swipes at the creature, cutting one of its arms. [First attack hits; 4hp] Ladreth, meanwhile, holds back, not seeing an opening. 

The hideous ghoul changes tact, and focuses on Ashlyn, hoping to incapacitate the paladin. It shrieks as it claws and bites her. Only swipe gets through, and she feels the minor wound tingle for a moment---but then fade. The creature howls in dismay. [3 hp; saved vs. paralysis]

The fog lifts from Jarrith, Tessa, and Ladreth's mind. Jarrith realizes he can now act... [Jarrith's action to go here]

While Janis tries to lure out any more undead while Tessa is frozen in horror, Marot steps behind his Lumin Brother and launches another holy bolt. The hag ducks under it, however! [Miss]

*Ghoul Grave: Round 8 (Partial)*




G: 20 [-32hp, destroyed]
A: 19 [46/49, protection from evil 24 rounds]
L:  15 [42/47, sickened 92 rounds, protection from evil 24 rounds]
H: 14 [-4hp, lightly wounded]
J: 14 [cat's grace 22 rounds, shield of faith 2 rounds]
I: 10 [-31hp, destroyed]
J: 8
M: 5 [sickened 17 rounds]
T: 5 [26/35, paralyzed 1 round]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, I: Iron-bound Corpse, G: Hungry Corpse (Ghast), H: Hideous Corpse, J: Jarrith, J: Janis,  L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa.
Conditions:  Dark Red Border: Dying, Lime Border: Sickened, Yellow: Captivated, White Border: Paralyzed.

[I need Jarrith's actions for round 8; everyone's for 9 (Tessa will be unparalyzed then)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the song fades from his mind, the clouds part and the Stalker regains a sense of clarity... followed immediately by immense anger.  _I can't believe I got caught up in that!!!  Of all the--_

He doesn't waste any more time complaining to himself, and instead goes right after the ghoul... attacking with both rapiers.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21 (23 w/ P.Evil); HP: 42/47; Sickened

Looking over his shoulder at Janis, Ladreth stands in a protective guard. He still feels uneasy, his stomach turning as bile continues to coat the back of his throat. Poised ready to attack should any creature appear, he will stay back from the melee fracas and protect the white woman.

Ready to attack should anything other than the hag appear.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa slowly felt her awareness of the world returning- where it had been, she didn't know, though the memory of that hellish song would resound in her mind for quite some time.  She felt her mind sliding back into conscious focus, but she could not muster the will to move.  Even as her thoughts sharpened, still she could not so much as lift a finger- her whole body tingled gently, but would not answer to her will.  She could see the hellish thing, right there in front of her, and she could not raise her hands, nor step away...  Deep within her mind, she mustered her will, trying to draw upon her connection to the Host- anything which would help her break this frozen stance.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn renews her attack upon the hag, intent on hacking it into bits, piece at a time. Her companions might notice a small, hard, cold, smile upon her face as the hag focuses it's attack upon her. A smile that becomes more apparent as she retaliates.

[Full attack: attack +9/+4, damage 1d8+3/1d8+3]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"Take the fight to him, Jarrith!" Marot says as he sees his friend come back to reality.

OOC:

Marot will look for an opening to get a spirit blast in, but in the back of his mind, he is hoping Janis blows a hole in the earthen wall to the hag.

Ranged touch +5, 3d6+2, Know(religion) +11 on hag if possible


----------



## stonegod

*Round 8 (Complete)*

Jarrith furiously stabs at the monstrosity, piercing its dead flesh twice. It sloughs off in bunches. [2 hits for 9hp total; lightly wounded]


----------



## stonegod

*Ghoul Grave: Round 9*

The lady paladin cuts away more flesh from the fiend, spreading gore all around. [11hp; moderately wounded]. It retaliates, managing to claw her beneath her shield arm and sink its rotting teeth into her mailed hand. [7hp] Both wounds tingle with the stiffening sensation, but it too passes. [Saves vs. paralysis] The beast howls in frustration as Jarrith continues to jab at it. He manages to thrust into its left leg; black bile spews forth! [7hp; severely wounded] Finally, from behind, the tainted warlock[/size] casts forth his holy power. It hits the hag squarely in its putrid face, and as its brains and eyes sizzle away, the hag-beast crumples to the ground. [17hp; destroyed]

*End Combat*

Final Status
A: 19 [39/49, protection from evil 23 rounds]
L:  15 [42/47, sickened 93 rounds, protection from evil 23 rounds]
J: 14 [cat's grace 21 rounds, shield of faith 1 round]
J: 8
M: 5 [sickened 16 rounds]
T: 5 [26/35]


----------



## James Heard

"We should search this place, for the burgomaster's body and otherwise," Janis states.

" If no one is going to expire presently, I'd rather we wait to sew up our wounds until we're through."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"This place continues to astound me with the infestation of undeath -- it seems to be everywhere..."   His voice trails off.

Marot inspects the hag and the iron bound corpse, to see if he can identify them or what they were in life.

"Someone should search those coffins."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Finally, just as her friends finished their grim work, Tessa felt her limbs begin to respond to her furious efforts.  Even as the creature fell, Tessa managed to raise her hands into some semblance of a combat ready stance- just in time for the battle, it seemed, to be over.  She shook, both from the effort and a curious mix of rage and relief.  For a moment, she slumped back, leaning her body against the rough earthen wall- her head drooped, and she drew a few deep, shuddering breaths.  She could feel the flow of still warm blood on her neck, and it took her at least a moment to realize that the blood was actually hers- and with that realization came a spasm of pain.  Dropping her morningstar temporarily, she drew upon the power of the Host and intoned a minor prayer for healing.  Once that was done, she recovered her weapon and made ready to assist the others in their search of the cavern.  If any of her companions spared her more than aquick glance, she gave a nod, what she hoped was a confident smile, and a whispered "Thank You."

OOC: Expend one casting of Nimbus of Light for a Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)- that will do for now


----------



## stonegod

As Tessa restores her wound 9hp; fully healed and Ladreth and Marot gag---the former for much longer---the group searches the remains. Only the iron bound undead has any items of note: The iron bracers are well made, and hold a bit of magic to them to Marot's eyes.

An examination of the undead turns up the two ghasts and the very different ghoul corpses. Jarrith had seen moves like the iron bound ghoul in a remote monastery to the Flame; ascetics dedicated to the foot and hand. As for the hag, Jannis recognizes its features from a ratty parchment found in the care of the Eldeen Rangers: A "harpye", hideous creatures that croon the weak minded to their doom. But undead? Of that she has never heard.

Turning over the corpse in the middle of the room turns up the Burgomaster's body---already a tasty meal for the chambers previous occupants. The coffins are themselves empty of bodies, but a thorough examination turns up a silver nibbed pen, a set of gem studded gold cufflinks, and a wooden baton engraved with a steady hand: _Milosh's Wand_. The warlock identifies it as magical.


----------



## James Heard

_I suspect that if the Burgomaster comes back as a vampire, he's not going to be tossing on a cloak and attending the opera any time soon at least,_ Janis thinks, nudging the remains with her toe.

"We should burn all the bodies. Just in case. I'm tired of every dead thing in this valley standing up and trying to eat someone the next day."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"Well, the bracers and the wand appear to be magically infused," Marot says to the others.

"Let's do what Janis suggests and get these bodies burning."


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth wordlessly sets to work, both on holding back the pervasive sickness wracking his body and on getting the bodies into a huddled mass. He grabs onto the ghasts, ghouls, and singing creature, lifting them with ease as he sets them down one atop the other. Finally he grabs the burgomaster gently, showing the corpse respect the other undead received naught. He gingerly places the body on top of the others, the stench overwhelming him as he stands over the pile, yet still able to resist the urge to retch.


----------



## Stormwind

Wiping the gore off her blade, Ashlyn assess her companions. Noting Ladreth's wounds, she walks over to stand beside him and silently lays a hand on his shoulder. As she does so, Ladreth's wounds seem to fade and dissapear. Moments later her own wounds also fade and are gone.

As Ladreth places the bodies in a pile, Ashlyn takes anoter dagger-like object from a pouch at her waist and once all the bodies are placed in a pile she quietly speaks a few words over the bodies before thrusting the dagger-like thing into one of the undead corpses. As intense flames begin to consume the bodies, she stands to the side and watches them burn.

[Lay on hands on Ladreth (5hp) and herself (10hp)]
[Place Alchemical flare stake into undead corpse (use more if necessary to burn all the bodies)]

[Added the following to the group gear that Ashlyn is carrying: 
- Iron bracers (magical)
- Milosh's wand (magical)
- Silver nibbed pen
- Set of gem studded gold cufflinks]


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> [Lay on hands on Ladreth (5hp) and herself (10hp)]
> [Place Alchemical flare stake into undead corpse (use more if necessary to burn all the bodies)]




Generally 1 per body, but I'll say you can use 2 for the undead.

What of the Burgomaster's corpse?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"Ashlyn, did you see anything unnatural with the burgomaster's corpse?" Marot says to the lady paladin with some concern on his face.

"Did you see any bite marks on his neck, or possible causes of death? Or was it too badly eaten and disfigured?"

He walks over to the corpse of the burgomaster and takes a quick, untalented in the ways of healing, look at the body.

Afterwards, he keeps looking over the wand, trying to figure out how to activate it or find some insight to what it does.


----------



## stonegod

Janis recalls her previous examination of the Burgomaster's corpse. The man had been dead at least a week when the group had found it, and decay has definitely set in. There were no marks on the body. Ashyn's expansive knowledge undead suggests that most spawned undead would have risen long prior.  It is likely the corpse is 'safe'.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Afterwards, he keeps looking over the wand, trying to figure out how to activate it or find some insight to what it does.



Marot can randomly UMD the wand, but he'll have to pick a target (and area, an item, a creature).


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn examines the burgomaster's corpse, then turns to Marot and replies, "I would have expected the burgomaster to rise well before this if he was indeed to rise as one of the unliving. In short I would conclude that his corpse is exactly that ... a corpse, nothing more."

She then turns to the rest of the group "I think perhaps we should place the burgomaster back in his coffin and carry it outside, and then prepare a pyre for it. I would suggest we then quietly speak to both Ireena and her brother about what has happened and invite them back here before we light the pyre. Perhaps it would be best if I were to speak to them. This is their home and I would rather not be at odds with either them or the townsfolk ... it would make our work here unnecessarily more difficult."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith nods at Ashlyn's suggestion.  "I agree.  The children of the Burgomaster should get a say on how or when their father's body is sent to the beyond."

He then glances at the paladin as she gahters the items found and begins putting them in with the rest of their "treasure".  He raises a hand to her.  "Lady Ashlyn, I would hope we wouldn't claim those items discovered down here as our own.  The pen, the cuff links, the wand... these were items that were interred by family members with their beloved.  Taking them just because the bodies were moved from their original resting place strikes me as nothing more than graverobbing."

He steps over to her.  "It might be a longshot, but I would much rather try and first ascertain the names of the people who we got these items off of so that we could deilver the items to their descendants... and if that was not possible, at least give them to the town's new Burgomaster... foolish as that girl Ireena might be... so that she can perhaps send word to those who might be able to identify which families these heirlooms belonged to."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn nods back at Jarrith, "Of course, I hadn't even considered it but of course you're right, I think that trying to ascertain the true owners or their descendants would be for the best"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Chaotic*

Marot listens to the words from has Flamic brother while he looks at the wand.  

"Jarrith, while if we could identify the items as belonging to a specific person, I think it would be a grand idea to talk with their relatives."

"However, how do we even know if these undead creatures were townspeople beforehand -- perhaps they set up down here due to the proximity and bountiful supply of food.  These items,"  gesturing to the wand and bracers among other things,"could even have been taken from people they killed in Barovia, or wherever they came from."

"Basically, what I am saying, is that if we can find the true owners relatives, great, but from the looks of things down here, I doubt we will have anything to go on, besides the name 'Milosh'.  Hopefully the burgomaster knows of someone that was named Milosh, but if not, then we should not refrain from using this for the greater good."

"Regardless, we should be having this discussion above ground, in the fresh air, rather than in this disgusting, dank, earthen tomb."


----------



## James Heard

"Whatever you're about chatting like old women, _do _try and finish it before you succumb to the smoke," Janis says exasperated, stalking off to the surface.


----------



## stonegod

After a brief administration, Ashlyn tends to the wounds of the Ladreth and herself. Taking the Burgomaster's body and their other findings, the group retreats to the surface.

On firm ground, the group is met by Ireena. She has put on a more conservative garb, a bit more color having returned to her. Apparently, a meal did her good. She looks at the group brightly when they emerge, then takes on a more somber tone when she sees their burden.

"What did they do to Father!" She rushes to the Landreth. She tries to wrestle the body away, but only manages to clumsily---and painfully---tear a few hairs from the halfork. "Put him down!"


----------



## James Heard

"You had vermin in your graveyard. We disposed of them," Janis says simply.

"Do not wound the mercenary. Or anger him," Janis warns after a moment. The tone suggests that the enormous half-orc might finish off the job done upon the father on living flesh of the daughter.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Calm down, Ireena.  We only brought his body up here because his grave was disturbed by the... vermin... as Janis put it.  We wanted to let you have a chance to determine what you wanted to do with his body... whether to bury it again or perhaps immolate it... do as to best make sure it doesn't rise on it's own along with all the others we have witnessed."

He pulls off his gloves and wipes his brow, then looks back at the church.  "By the by... when you and the townfolk get a chance, you may all want to collapse the tunnels down below then fill the hole in.  No sense letting it become a hidy-hole of future undead beasts."

He then reaches for his canteen and takes a long drink... the water doing it's best to rehydrate him after his binging.


----------



## stonegod

Ireena composes herself and, after a brief look at the body, nods. "Yes. Burn it. Best to be done with it."

She looks as if ready to leave, when the issue of the items below comes up. "Milosh? Old name that. I believe he was an old coot in the time of my Father's youth. Apparently driven mad by his study of the Castle. A lesson for us all." She pauses a moment. "He had no children, nor any other kin I am aware of."

If there is nothing else, she leaves.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth frowns as she leaves, moving a hand to the spot where his hair was pulled. He looked visibly upset upon being yelled at, the focus of the local woman's ire. On the positive, his stomach was starting to settle and he didn't have an irresistible urge to vomit any longer.


----------



## James Heard

After Ireena leaves Janis lingers her gaze toward her, softly making hissing cat noises at the back of her throat.

_The stupid, stupid, silly cow,_ Janis thinks. _I've half a mind to stick a vampire at her throat myself, simply for the pleasure of stuffing cloves of garlic in her mouth and shutting her *up* for once and for all._

Shaking it off, Janis turns back to her companions.

"As soon as we wash this stink off we should get going to kill the next people on our list I suppose." Janis shrugs in agreement with herself and starts to make toward the well.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Chaotic*

Marot's ears perk up slightly when Ireena mentions Milosh,"No next of kin, you say?"   

A slight smile appears on one corner of his mouth.  "Well, no sense in wasting this perfectly good wand, it will be best used in the fight against the foul undeath in this place."

He looks over at Jarrith and grins.

His attention turns back to the magical stick in his hand. 

 _ 

"Now, I wonder what this wand will do....  I'd hate to harm someone if by chance it was some sort of offensive magic, or help a foe if it was a beneficial magic.  Perhaps I can talk with the archivists and artificiers back at the caravan to see if they could identify it for me."_ 

After hearing Janis, Marot looks at her and his grin disappears.   _"I don't think I'll ever understand what motivates that woman." _


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "As soon as we wash this stink off we should get going to kill the next people on our list I suppose."



Jarrith watches as Stormhand wanders off towards the well, then chuckles to himself and shakes his head.  He glances at Marot and says quietly to him under his breath "You ever get the feeling that if Janis ever found herself in a _good_ mood... she'd kill herself thinking she'd gone insane?"  The Stalker then lets go with a soft whistle and a smirk.  "If I ever tried cataloguing her negativity, the parchment would be several miles long.  Heh."

The irony in his statement of course being that his emotions are swaying back and forth at a pretty good clip themselves.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa was mostly quite as the group returned to the town square, her only motion an almost reflexive repetitive rubbing at the high collar of her jacket, where the worst of her wounds had been.  After years as a battlefield healer, she was used to being drenched in blood- but she was not yet used to that blood being her own.  She seemed aware of things, though, just subdued.  She could, for instance, recognize the warlock's interest in the wand they had recovered- as the group attended to their tasks, she approached the strange man- she had been more than a bit intimidated by the man so far, but his actions in the crypt had shown his spirit more clearly.  "If you can wait until morning, I'd be able to identify that wand for you," she said quietly, almost shyly.  She paused for a moment, then made her own way towards the well to wash off the worst of the blood...


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth grins at the white woman's words, the dirt of the underground tunnels hardening with his sweat. A few moments later he begins to chuckle, a soundless action with a closed mouth, only noticable by the heaving of his chest and broad smile he carries. He didn't concern himself with wands or trinkets, only doing what was needed, be it guarding or killing. For all her nonsense talk, the white woman was right; only death belonged in this town, and only death they would find.


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn, with Ireena's permission, sets the Burgomaster's body to flame. With Ismark's disappearance, finding both children would prove difficult.

The well is as they left it, with a trickle of townsfolk and the the remnant of the Expedition. Soon, the party is cleaned up.

Aldustan is consulted regarding some of the items they found. He roughly judges the value of the pen and cufflinks as 100 or so Galifars, though he suspects Bildrath would be more interested in them---the artificer has little interest in baubles. As for the wand and bracers, the artificer takes out a monocle from his equipment. Putting it on and examining it, he declares the iron bands to be a minor armor ward, while the wand is a fairly powerful arcane missile charm. [_bracers of armor +2_, _wand of magic missiles_ 5th level (45 charges)]

Seeing Ladreth in the group, Aldustan comments, "They be giving you that other big sword they found? Much better than that standard low-level Deneith fare you've been given." The artificer shrugs when that does not seem to be the case.

The distilled light through the ever present mists indicates that noon is not far off. Now the group had to decide what course of action to follow.


----------



## Stormwind

Once back above ground, Ashlyn see's to the arrangements for a funeral pyre and without further ado, albeit with a certain amount of respect for the dead, she solemnly lights the pyre.

Once the pyre is lit, Ashlyn follows her companions back to town and in the central square she whistles once, a long wavering note. Only moments later a horse, black as night, trots up to her and nudges her hand with it's head. She reaches over to a bag on the back of the horse and draws out a blade, a greatsword that, by all rights, shouldn't have fit inside the bag. She then walks over to Ladreth and says quietly and simply, "Can you use this?"

Seeing Marot nearby, after a few moments she walks over to him and exchanges a few words before walking over to her horse and pulling a mace and some scrolls out of the same bag. She then turns back to Marot and hands him the items.

[Distribute equipment:
- Greatsword -> Ladreth
- Cold iron mace -> Marot
- 2x scroll of cure light wounds -> Marot]


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth takes the offered sword in his hand, feeling the balance of it with his right, comparing his old, worn sword in his left. With a surprised deftness he cuts the air with it, the slicing sound reverberating over the courtyard as he maneuvers the fine blade masterfully. He looks at Ashlyn and smiles thankfully, bowing his head slowly.

After she walks away, he takes a cloth out from his pack and wipes down his standard Deneith blade lovingly before unfolding the cloth and rolling the greatsword up in it. He seems to be following a ritualistic pattern, his movements precise and memorized as he takes great care.


----------



## James Heard

At the well, Janis "washes the stink off" by pulling several buckets of water up and, after checking the water to be certain that there's nothing particularly malicious in it, dumps them unceremoniously over her head. 

The no-bones practical sluicing continues afterward, with even more water being dumped over a very wet, and long suffering looking, bear.

Casting a simple cantrip of _prestidigitation_ Janis continues the exercise by heat pressing her clothes and drying her hair into not-often-seen curls. Even the bear is dried and doused with a bit of the mint-smelling conjuration that lingers after she  finishes, though looking considerably larger and disconcertingly _fluffy_.

The task finished, Janis sits upon her haunches in the square waiting, amusing children and villager alike with bizarre animations of butterflies and colorful-looking scorpions chasing flowers. Despite the playful activities, lines continue to crease the woman's face in her usual implacable expression.

_She's besotted with him besides entranced,_ Janis thinks. _A fool, and worse a fool in love...the most dangerous kind. We've told her everything. She'll think we lie. *Think* Janis, if you were an idiot, cow-eyed daughter of a burgomaster, what mischief would you do to get everyone killed?_

_I wonder if someone in town did the work on her dress._


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the group stands around the well in the town square, Jarrith takes a few more sips of his canteen to hopefully rid himself of the dry-mouth he has from his drinking the night before and today.  As the noon-day sun climbs high overhead, he drops his backpack and begins rummaging through it to claim his notebook.  He begins flipping through it and starts speaking out loud to anyone and everyone who might hear.

"Well so far we've accomplished some things... but little of any tangible results.  From what we gathered from Madam Eva... we still have quite a bit left to do if we are to completely free these people and this land from the shadow that covers it."

He flips a page, then nods appreciatively.  "We've taken care of the church.  The destruction of the pastor's so-called 'child' has ebbed the flow of necromantic disease that had been changing everyone.  There are still walking dead around, but those seem to be of a past time, and not due to the disease that we stopped.  So that's one point in our favor."

Another flip of the page, another bit of information.  "The Symbol of the Raven... an object of good that Sir Urik and Ireena and Ismark all claim to be of use to this land... is either too well hidden at the monestary ruins to find, or is possessed by one of the people who will be going there at the new moon for their ritual.  So until that ritual occurs, it is beyond our reach."

"Lady Ashlyn's Sunsword is hidden away in the forest, guarded by the creatures of fey.  Once claimed and then awoken up at the castle, it's might will cut a swath through the shadows of this land.  This appears to be our next destination once we are done resting here."

A few more flips and scans of the pages.  "The three unholy fanes... the locations of unholy power that need to be destroyed... are currently unknown to us.  Supposedly the Tome of Strahd has their locations found within."

He chuckles at the thought, then flips back to earlier in his pages.  "And speaking of that Tome... the book is supposedly hidden inside the Castle itself, in it's library.  Which means that we'll need to go up there soon enough and deal with this newly-arrived descendant of The Devil Strahd... or else just sneak on in and try to get in and out with the book as quickly as possible.  But going up there soon is certainly in the cards."

He flips the pages of his notebook shut, then puts it back in his backpack.  "So our next step is to go into the woods and hope against hope we can find Ashlyn's Sunsword.  After that... either we wait for the new moon and try and get the Symbol off of he or she that has it... or we head up to the castle and either one or more of us try and get the Tome out of the library."

He says to himself (but still loud enough for other people to hear if they tried) "Still think we should bring the girl with us... let her spend the hour playing kissy-face with her Lord to keep them both busy while we grab the book."


----------



## James Heard

_Oh no, Jarrith is drunk,_ Janis thought, rubbing her temples. _Or worse, maybe he's intending to go where Ireena's 'Lord" does. Of course, it might do for him to settle down a bit, and if Ireena had any sense at all she'd have him shave more often and correct that ridiculous haircut..._

Janis muses.


----------



## stonegod

[With no objections, I'm assuming we are moving into the forest.]

The group gathers their various mounts---the headstrong Edi, Selase's old mount for Jarrith, the sable Valo, and Marot's steady warhorse. After some discussion, Tessa and Ladreth decide to share Daellin's magebred mount, neither of them having their own horses. As they leave town, they note again a group of colorful Visanti noting their exit.

The northern Svalich Woods are no more welcoming then when the group passed through them several days before. Off the road, the trees quickly come together, slowing travel down significantly. The towering trees, their tops lost in heavy grey mist, allow only dim shafts of light to reach the dusky forest floor. Moss covers everything, and a deathly quiet fills the air.

After a few hours of travel, meandering through the woods, the forest thins a bit. A wide swath of clearer ground forms something like a path or trail, though there are no clear marks of anything traveling this way.

[sblock=Janis]Janis has the distinct feeling that they are being watched. In the path ahead is a large tree; out of the corner of the eye she think she detected a glimpse of fur and the gleam of metal.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

Janis swings her legs over and dismounts the horse-faced Edi.

"I believe my stomach has been ill-served by something for breakfast. A moment, if I might? Tessa, Ashlyn? Are you coming?" Janis asks, as if every constitutional the three women took was a group activity.

"Once we're through, the rest of you should water yourselves too. In fact, now might be a good time to take our fast before we meet up with Daellin and the others. I don't know why they've not come sooner, unless they have eyes on something." 

Janis squirms a bit as she waits for the two other women to join her, running her fingers through the oily course hair of the bear.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Not-so-Chaotic*

 _"What is she trying to tell us." _  Marot thinks to himself.

Not sure what exactly she means, the warlock shoots Jarrith a quizzical look.

"Daellin?" He says softly aloud.

OOC:

Sense Motive for Janis's cryptic message (1d20=14)


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn looks towards Janis and with a sigh dismounts, "No matter how much you protest the matter, I swear that your bladder gives away your feelings for our countryman. Perhaps you should speak of your feelings to him when next you see him."

Ashlyn seems to fall into the routine as she strokes Valo on the nose and says softly, "Be a good boy and wait here."
She then calmly walks over towards Janis ...


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa slid rather clumsily off the shared horse- while she didn't have a clue what Janis was talking about, that was hardly a new phenomenon.  She was just glad of an excuse to be out of the saddle.  She looked warily around the clearing, then, without a word, started walking with Janis and Ashlyn.


----------



## James Heard

As the three women walk toward the tree line, Janis scowls and leans over to whisper in Tessa's ear while pointing directly Ashlyn and glaring.
[sblock=Whispered to Tessa]
"<We're being followed. The tree over there,>" Janis hisses, darting her eyes by means of direction. "<Be amused. I've just told you something saucy about Ashlyn's sexual habits. Be a good friend and whisper back at her when I'm not looking.>"
[/sblock]
Janis draws back and cocks her chin at Ashlyn defiantly, then pulls away and shows her back to the two other women.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa fought the urge to look towards the theoretical watcher, and instead managed to lift one palm to her lips, as if smothering a giggle.  She shook her head, and glanced from Janis to Ashlyn and back, trying to look shocked.  When Janis turned away, Tessa waite only a moment before stepping to Ashlyn's side and whispering a few words.

To Ashlyn [sblock] "She says someone's watching us, from over there in the tree.  I guess this mummery is for distraction, in case we can catch this one as we caught the last.  Her comment was meant to be some sordid tale of your 'exploits', so act appalled I guess" [/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn's hand moves to cover her mouth and her eyes open wide, as if she is shocked by what Tessa just whispered to her. Then her eyes narrow and she looks hard in Janis's direction, ... a long, hard, look.


----------



## stonegod

The men of the group realize something is up; Jarrith is sure that Janis is saying something other than what she is saying. He suspects she is trying to be secretive about something. But what? That is unknown.

[sblock=Janis]You've moved from where you could see the creature, but there has been no response so far. Apparently the ruse is working.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew

Once Tessa dismounts, Ladreth eases himself fully into the saddle. Never fully comfortable atop a horse, Ladreth tries to situate his bulky weight to the perfect balance, knowing full well he will have to readjust once the plain woman Tessa comes back. The white woman's comments seemed out of place, but he supposes this spot is as good as any to relieve one's self, and seriously considers that option as well, but decides against it since he's already found a good balancing point atop his mount.


----------



## James Heard

Making her way to the bushes, Janis stands and waits for the two other women, casually prodding the undergrowth as if to dislodge snakes and other creatures that might otherwise make a quick break from travel dangerous.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Marot said:
			
		

> "Daellin?"



Marot's query and Janis' odd talk about meeting up with "Daellin and the others" as well as recommending they all go relieve themselves... is all Jarrith needs to come to the conclusion that _something_ is going on.  He watches as the three women head off into the brush, and the Stalker decides that nothing will be gained by him staying up on this horse twiddling his thumbs.  So taking his cue from Janis' request, he leaps down from the saddle and moves off perpendicular from the direction the women went, speaking to Marot and Ladreth as he goes.

"Well since we've stopped... I guess I'll go drop my water too.  Cause goodness knows how long the ladies are going to waste our time doing so too."

OOC:  As he dismounts, he loses his _Aid_ domain spell to gain 2 extra minutes to his Sacred Stealth ability (4 minutes total).  He then moves perpendicular into the woods for a dozen or so yards, then drops down into stealth mode (Hide & Move Silently +13 plus +4 for Sacred Stealth = +17).  He then begins circling around in the direction the women went and keeping his eyes open for anything of note.


----------



## Stormwind

After pausing a moment whilst looking hard in Janis's direction, Ashlyn walks after her and moves over to look at the bush that Janis is poking.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot looks on as he watches Jarrith disappear into the brush.

He then looks at the half-orc and shrugs.

"Looks like you and I get to play babysitter to a bunch of horses.  I hope you didn't drink too much water this morning too."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa followed Ashlyn and Janis, wondering if there was some kind of plan attached to this charade.  As she moved, she slung her shield at her back, and slipped her morningstar into the ring on her belt, then readied her crossbow- at this point, any enemy that showed up might not be right on top of them and she wanted the time for one shot at range, just in case.

OOC: switching to MW light crossbow, with cold iron bolts


----------



## James Heard

Her two companions beside her, Janis ducks into the undergrowth.
[sblock=Whispered to Tessa and Ashlyn, and the Bear]
"<We should try to capture them alive I suppose,>" Janis says with some regret. 

"<Gnaw! Don't chew,>" the pale women says in an urgent, affectionate whisper to the large bear, ruffling his fur.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa's reply was just as quiet, though her voice was tense.

Whispered back: [sblock] "I'd guess that that choice may depend on just who, or what, is actually out there.  I'll hold my shot until we see, but I've no resources for capturing.."[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the (un)incontinent*

Marot looks down at his vest, and notices Anuine's little white head poking out to see what is going on -- the little rat had fallen asleep from the rhythmical swaying of riding horseback, as he always was prone to do.

Now that the movement had ceased, the little rat had decided where they happened to arrive at.

"While we are in a forest, I don't think we've reached our final destination," Marot says to his little friend while he gently strokes the soft fur on his head.  "We've just encountered a bad case a lot of bladders overflowing."

The little rat looks around, sees nothing of interest, and then disappears back into his pocket, content to sit this one out.

Marot looks back a Ladreth and says,"Any bets on how long they'll be gone?"


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth looked at the strange man, the one who tried to trick the rest of the group, and shrugs at his question. He was no expert at women’s schedule for relieving themselves, all he knew in that regard is when his stomach pushed out and ached, it was time for him. Right now, his stomach didn’t hurt, just his legs from riding awkwardly double on this big horse.


----------



## stonegod

As Marot and Ladreth wait, Jarrith manages to make a wide path around to where he can see the women. He's ears tell him before his eyes that they are falsifying their 'business', though they are too far away to hear clearly. The bear, meanwhile, niffs the air, smelling something.

As the group waits, from the tree up the road (the one Janis had noticed), a furred figure emerges---the women from their perch and just make it out. It comes as a bit of a shock to the all that its a shifter! He has clear wolfen features, with an elongated face more akin to a snout than a mouth. Standing on an upper branch, he snarls something at Marot that he cannot understand.
[sblock=Janis]While you do not speak the language, you recognize it. Sylvan.[/sblock]Seeing Marot's look of confusion, the shifter speaks in very broken common, thick with the accent of Barovia. "You women folks chatter too long. Disturb forest. Why intrude, trespassers?" The shifter's greatsword and large bow bespeak a hunter guardian, its attitude is not friendly.


----------



## James Heard

_My cunning plan *worked*!_ Janis thinks with a smirk. _Let no one question the power of a well-placed stop to pee ever again._

The pale spellcaster simply glows with self-appreciative serenity.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Diplomat*

"What the..." Marot exclaims as he hears some rustling coming from above, which does not sound like a female using the facilities.

He cranes his neck upwards to the source of the sound and notices the shifter.

Always glad to see someone who would rather talk first rather than commence open hostilities, Marot sees a chance to perhaps resolve this without a fight.

"We seek not to disturb the forest, gentle guardian, we in fact, look to free the forest from the evil taint of the land."

"We only intrude upon your territory to retrieve a prized artifact, lost long ago, a very special blade, that shines like a sun."

OOC: 
Diplomacy +12


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith continues sneaking through the underbrush until he nears the tree that the shifter is sitting in.  He reaches behind him and pulls out his shortbow and an arrow, then waits patiently in case he needs to fire it.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "We seek not to disturb the forest, gentle guardian, we in fact, look to free the forest from the evil taint of the land."
> 
> "We only intrude upon your territory to retrieve a prized artifact, lost long ago, a very special blade, that shines like a sun."



The shifter snorts, dismissing Marot's words. "Your help not wanted, or needed. We are the forest. You come from village? And now you seek our treasures! More invaders! You not fear us enough!"


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jarrith continues sneaking through the underbrush until he nears the tree that the shifter is sitting in.  He reaches behind him and pulls out his shortbow and an arrow, then waits patiently in case he needs to fire it.



Jarrith carefully makes his way around, and it appears the shifter is oblivious to him. But as he moves closer he's suddenly face to face with a huge, filthy wolf the size of a horse and too intelligent eyes. It growls as looks hungrily at him!


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> The pale spellcaster simply glows with self-appreciative serenity.



As Janis basks in her self accomplishment, the bear suddenly bristles and rears on its haunches, bellowing loudly. Its roar is answered by a nearby howl!

*Shifter Ambush: Surprise Round*




The the bear and Jarrith get to act this round; I'll be running the bear. Everyone else can give me round 1 actions.

*James*: I assume the bear knows at least attack and defend as tricks; you'll need to spell out exactly which ones and put a copy of the nameless ursine on your sheet.

M: 21 
J: 20
S: 18
A: 18
J: 15
b: 14
L: 12 
T: 12
W: 11

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, S: Shifter, T: Tessa, W: huge wolf.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"_Dammit."_  Marot thinks to himself," _More senseless killing?"_ 

"You have made the wrong choice, guardian of the wood."

OOC: 

Dismount (move action), Attack shifter in the tree -- Eldritch Spear - Ranged Touch +6, 3d6

I'm assuming that the bushes and trees provide cover and block line of sight?  ex: Marot probably cannot see the two wolves, but can see the shifter?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I'm assuming that the bushes and trees provide cover and block line of sight?  ex: Marot probably cannot see the two wolves, but can see the shifter?



Jarrith can clearly see his wolf and the shifter. Bear can smell the wolf and the women can see a vague outline of something out there (50% concealment). Marot and Ladreth can only see the shifter.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the giant wolf growls and bears it's fangs... the very first thought the Stalker has is of the giant wolf they saw outside of the church a few days ago.  He wondered then where it had come from... now he knew.

Figuring that this kind of happenstance and the shifter's decree that they do in fact have "treasures" probably means they are on the right path... Jarrith wastes no time in getting started.  "Sorry buddy... but we need that sword."  He then lets the arrow fly at the wolf.  (Surprise action: fire shortbow)


----------



## stonegod

*Shifter Ambush: Surprise Round*

Catching the mangy wolf unawares, Jarrith manages to lodge the arrow in a sensitive place in the wolf's neck. But he watches in horror as the wound seems to close almost as fast! [Sneak attack hits; 13hp; DR applied]

The shifter, apparently anticipating the ambush, suddenly grows more feral. The hunter's face distorts as vicious, feral teeth burst from his mouth. It pulls out its bow and nocks an arrow as it does so. [Shifter shifts] Meanwhile, the white streaked bear and the huge wolf lumber towards each other, their cries echoing through the wood.

*Shifter Ambush: Round 1*



Everyone can attack as normal, with the visibility notes previously given. Movement through the forest is difficult terrain. Large trees provide cover as well.

M: 21 
J: 20
S: 18
A: 18
J: 15
b: 14
L: 12 
T: 12
W: 11

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, S: Shifter, T: Tessa, W: huge wolf.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Seeing the wounds close around his bowshot makes Jarrith quite worried.  If an arrow lodged that deep does no appreciable damage, what are his rapiers going to do?  He drops his bow to the ground and begins backing away through the underbrush... figuring he'd be better off having some of his compatriots move up and join him in the attack.  He also takes the opportunity to pull out one of his wands to cast a spell of agility on himself.  (Free action: drop bow / Move action: To O10 (3 squares) / Standard action: Cast _Cat's Grace_)

"Time to go to work folks!  Up and at 'em!"


----------



## James Heard

Discarding a prepared spell (OOC:_Call Lightning_) from her memory, Janis begins to summon a wolf worthy of being an opponent to those attacking here. (Dire Wolf)

"Closer, they need to be closer together," Janis shouts above the din of combat.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn moves forward through the underbrush after the bear to engage the creature ahead.

[Double move to D7 to get in melee range with wolf]


As the howls echo through the woods, Ashlyn's dark horse whinny's and rears in defiance at the creature on the path ahead of it.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Already a bit ill at ease in the forest darkness, Tessa assumed the worst from the sounds that reached her.  Who knows what else might be out there- she could only see a shadowy form through the intervening trees.  Not enough of a target, obviously for any kind of likely shot.  Crossbow still readied, she made her way back towards the path and the majority of the group.

OOC: Moving back to the main group (headed for L 6)


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth dismounts as quickly as he can while not falling, drawing his sword at the same time. He scans the area, looking for the likeliest place he should move, where his services are needed most.


----------



## stonegod

*Shifter Ambush: Round 1*

The shifter grunts as Marot's orchid bolt hits him in the chest [14hp]. Off the the side, the Stalker pulls back to a defensive position, warding himself. [_cat's grace_]

The shifter spits at the ground, yelling, Meddlers! You and yours will pay! His bow creaks under the strain as he launches an arrow throw Marot's armor and into his shoulder! [6hp after DR]

Drawing her blade, Ashlyn pushes through the brush to approach the massive wolf. Behind her, the Stormhand begins the complex words to a summoning spell. But it is hardly heard as the bear savages the wolf,  slashing its face and throat! But Ashlyn clearly sees the wounds close as they are taken, and the wound is half of what it should be. [One hit, one critical; 43hp before DR; moderately wounded]

Ladreth dismounts awkwardly, and forges into the forest after Jarrith's wolf, hoping to flank it. Meanwhile, Tessa emerges from the forest back with the horses who appear apprehensive at the going ons. 

Snarling, the wolves pounce. The one near Ashlyn thrashes with its jaws, and the bloodied bear tumbles to its feet. [17hp with bite; trip attack succeeds] The other, smelling the halfork, lunges at Ladreth. The brush, luckily, turns the massive jaws aside. [Miss]

*Shifter Ambush: Round 2*



M: 21 [35/41]
J: 20 [_cat's grace_, 40 rounds]
S: 18 [lightly wounded]
A: 18
J: 15
b: 14 [34/51, prone]
L: 12 
T: 12
W: 11 [L13: lightly wounded, B7: moderately wounded]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, S: Shifter, T: Tessa, W: huge wolf.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Pissed-off*

The arrow still stuck in his upper shoulder, Marot's anger is roused, an aura of menace shrouding him.

He says calmly with a hint of malice,"Again, Guardian of the Wood, you have made the wrong choice, and you will pay for your error in judgement with your life."

He pulls the arrow from his shoulder, in a robotic manner, calmly intones,"Ilmat",  which causes his gloves to glow like red coals in a hearth.

He then issues forth another orchid bolt of eldritch energy, this time the bolt is infused with the fires of Fernia.

OOC: 

Eldritch Spear against shifter in tree, activate Gloves of Eldritch Admixture, using 1 charge (2 charges left for today) adding 2d6 damage to his eldritch blast of type Fire.

Ranged Touch +6, 3d6(untyped) +2d6 (fire)


----------



## James Heard

Like a pale shadow, the enormous form of the summoned dire wolf forms between Ashlyn and the prone bear. With a loud snarl, it snaps its jaws at the throat of the other wounded canine.

Her spell cast, Janis moves quickly through the forest to the middle of the combat, imagining the limits of her circles of power in her mind and gauging the extents once more. OOC: Moving to G10 hopefully, using extra movement if needed to avoid obstacles and unstable ground.


----------



## Stormwind

Seeing the wounds the bear inflicted upon the massive wolf closing e'en as they are caused, Ashlyn frowns as she steps around the wolf and draws her dagger. Light flashes off her silver blade as she attacks.

[5ft step to southwest (C8)]
[Draw silver dagger (free action)]
[Full attack: attack +10/+5, damage 1d4+2/1d4+2]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith curses inwardly as Ladreth rushes past him to engage the wolf.  He had hoped to lure the wolf towards the group so as to make it more accessable to everyone (and ot cut down on the rough travel).  With the beast now engaged with the mute halfork, he realizes his hope was in vain.

"It's a magical beast it is!"  says the Stalker.  "I wonder what will be its weakness?"  He drops the wand to the ground, moves forward towards the wolf again and pulls both of his silver rapiers from his belt.  He then takes a lunge with one of them at the wolf's right flank.  (Free action: drop wand / Move action: to N13 / Standard action: attack w/rapier)


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; hp: 47/47

Pleased to have isolated this large wolf away from the others so that it cannot attack anyone else, Ladreth masterfully swings his sword at the great beast's chest. The heat and stench from its jaws only seem to enbolden the warrior as he takes on the challenge himself.

+2 Greatsword +15/+10 2d6+11; 19-20x2


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa finally got a good look at the size of their lupine foes when one of them came after Ladreth, and her eyes widened in shock- that thing was bigger than their horses.  Still, an enemy was an enemy, and Tessa did not hesitate to respond.  Almost reflexively, she fired her crossbow at the shifter perched in the tree.  Then, tossing the crossbow lightly into a convenient bit of brush, she unlimbered her other weaponry and began to close the range to support the half-orc.

OOC: Attack (standard) Fire crossbow at shifter (+5 to hit, 1d8 cold iron), free action- drop crossbow, move action- get around the horses (roughly to J 10), drawing silver morningstar and shield while moving


----------



## stonegod

*Shifter Ambush: Round 2*

Too calmly, Marot channels his inner-rage, the part that is Khyber touched. The fiery bolt sears the shifter's flesh, and he cries out in pain! [Hit; 17hp total; moderately wounded] 

Jarrith plunges into melee, his silver rapiers in hand. He swears he sees the wolf notice the weapon, and a look of.. hatred enter its eyes. [Sense Motive] The creature barks something. A cursed root, however, caused Jarrith to stumble and overreach. [Nat 1]

At the sound of the bark, the shifter's eyes narrow. "So, you *do* hunt us! Then, die, interlopers!" Dropping his bow, the hunter bites of a potion in a bracer at his wrist. Now moving with preternatural speed, it drops behind the tree and out of sight.

Dropping her sword for her dagger, Ashlyn also notes meaningful look by the beast. When her second thrust plunges deep, she knows why---the wound smokes as if from a hot brand. The wolf howls in pain! [Second hits; 4hp]

Summoned by spell, a snow white dire wolf appears behind the wounded beast. [There's a tree between A and b]. The great wolf nips at the beast, but to no avail. [Miss] Meanwhile, Janis works her way around. [Double move through difficult terrain]

Wounded by still ferocious, the unnamed bear lumbers to its feet. It is savaged once again for its trouble, and gore and blood mats its fur. [19 hp; near death] The ursine lunges at the wolf, grabbing it in a bear hug. But while it holds it fast, most of its squeezing is ignored by the beast. [Bear grapples; 12hp before DR]

Ladreth smiles grimly as he brings his new sword down, and it cuts easily through the wolf's flesh. He sees the wound closing, but a significant cut is still left. [1 Hit; 20hp before DR] Behind him, Tessa adjusts her aim against the looming wolf, and with luck manages to sink a bolt into its flesh. But elation sours at the bolt falls free, leaving ont a scratch. [Nat 20; not confirmed; no damage after DR] Resolved, the cleric strides forward with her silvered weapon.

Jarrith's wolf, seeing the silver that causes it pain, spins and crushes its jaws on the Stalker's shoulder. The pain is searing, and with a jolt, Jarrith is flung to the forest floor! [16hp damage; tripped] It then steps forward, looming over the smaller Tessa. The other wolf struggles with the bear, who just barely manages to hold onto the wolf. [Fail grapple check]

*Shifter Ambush: Round 3*




The bear and second wolf share the same space. Don't forget that the bear can be directed by Janis as a free action so long as its a command it knows.

M: 21 [35/41]
J: 20 [15/31, _cat's grace_, 39 rounds, prone]
S: 18 [moderately wounded]
A: 18
w: 15
J: 15 
b: 14 [15/51, grappling]
L: 12 
T: 12
W: 11 [L13: lightly wounded and grappled, B7: moderately wounded]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, S: Shifter, T: Tessa, W: huge wolf, w: _Summoned_ dire wolf.


----------



## James Heard

Muttering Winter curses under her breath, Janis unleashes a healing spell (_Mass Lesser Vigor_- fast healing 1, automatically becomes stabilized for duration 15 rounds) upon herself, her bear companion, and Ashlyn before continuing to make her way to her destination.

"We shall kill you. We shall lift the curse. We shall *prevail*!" Janis shouts in outrage looking at her newly made furry companion locked with the beasts.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Seeing the shifter disappear behind the tree, Marot shouts,"Be prepared to finish what you start, Guardian of the Wood - for we will not yield."
He sees the large wolf emerge from the underbrush and closes on it, unleashing another blast of otherworldly energy.

OOC:

Move to K9 (dismounted in the first round from horse) and use eldritch blast on Wolf at L13 - ranged touch +7, damage 3d6+1


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn smiles, but it is a cold hard smile, as cold as the ice of a glacier, frozen for time uncounted. Her voice rings out, as cold and hard as the expression on her face, "We are not here to hunt you ... but we are prepared for whatever we might face ... and we will not step aside for anything. The unlife present in this land will perish. I swear it."
The conviction in her voice is clear and as she speaks, she attacks, her small silver blade gleaming in her hand as it slices towards the grappled wolf.

[Full attack: attack +10/+5, damage 1d4+2/1d4+2; Note that wolf loses Dex bonus to AC due to being grappled]


As she attacks, Ashlyn sends a message to her sable mount, _Defend the horses. Keep herd safe._, and again Ashlyn's dark horse tosses it's head and whinny's at the large wolf in defiance.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 47/47

Emboldened by his success, Ladreth sets to slicing two cuts toward the giant wolf. He knows that his friend cannot defend himself well enough on the ground, so he needs to make quick work of his foe.

Full Attack: +15/+10 2d6+11; 19-20x2


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Ooh!  Find these weapons of mine gets you all mad, eh?  Well let's see how you--  WHOAAAAA!!   Ooof!"  Jarrith's taunting gets cut short as he's upended and dropped hard to the ground by the huge wolf.  "Sonofa--"  He mumbles to himself and tries to quickly kip up and rejoin the fight.  (Tumble check +13:  Attempt to stand from prone as Free action @ DC 35 as per _CAd_:  if roll a 19-20, will spend AP to try and reach DC 35.  If fail, will stand up as a Move action)

He thanks the Flame that the wolf stepped away from him after he got tossed to the ground, because he assuredly would have gotten attacked again while standing up.  At least this way he is able to regain his feet and step back up to the wolf unhindered.  (5' step to M13)

"You'll pay for this!  All of you!  The Silver Flame doesn't take kindly to hellspawn like you!"  He begins thrusting with his rapiers to the rear of the wolf as it's busy going after Ladreth and Tessa  (Attack action w/rapier if failed Tumble check / Full Attack action if succeeded with Tumble check:  flanking bonus to hit + sneak attack damage)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Even with both Ladreth and Jarrith also engaging the wolf, Tessa was daunted by the beast's massive size- but not so daunted as to make her step back to the safety of missile range.  Raising her shield to a proper defensive pose, she swung her heavy morningstar at the creature's head.

OOC: Attack with +1 silver morningstar (+5 to hit, 1d8+1 damage); AC 19, hp 35/35


----------



## stonegod

*Shifter Ambush: Round 3*

Calling out his challenge to the shifter, Marot stalks the wolf, arcane energy flying from his hand. The bolt slams into the wolf's flank, terribly wounding it! [15 hp] The wounded Jarrith stands clumsily, then thrusts forth his silver blade. The strike in true, and Jarrith sees blade case the flesh to burn and peel! [14 on Tumble; Sneak attack hits for 9hp]

Suddenly, a growling howl comes from behind the tree. As the shifter emerges, it... changes. Arms elongate with deadly claws, legs widen and form a hunching stance, and its face and general posture become more bestial... more deadly. The shifter is gone, and in its place is an eight foot tall shifter killing machine. As it bears down on Tessa, Jarrith and Marot feel their gut twist, for it is all to obvious what they hunt now.

Werewolves stalk the Barovian woods.

Ashlyn's cold rage is focused on the beast in front of her, oblivious to the portents behind her. She manages to land a minor wound on the beast, the sizzling sound of it echoing. [3hp] Next to her, the summoned wolf nips at the beast, the wound quickly closing. [12hp before DR] For her part, the pale one focuses on keeping her warriors standing, and a warming vigor fills the air.  [_mass lesser vigor_] The bear, meanwhile, attempts to maul the filthy beast, managing to redden it some more while holding it fast. [15hp before DR]

Noting that priest in danger from the new threat, Ladreth tries to fell the other beast quickly. His first strike is strikes a rock, forcing the blade to careen in the wrong direction, but he recovers and lops off a sizable piece of flesh. [Nat 1 misses first attack; 20hp on second before DR] But Olladra is not with Tessa this time, and the wolf easily dodges her strike [Tessa misses], and ducking under her shield, bites through her armor as if it was cloth. As pain lances through her side, she it flung to the ground. [22hp damage; Tessa severely wounded; prone]

The other wolf continues to struggle, howling in frustration as it cannot free itself. [Failed grapple check]

*Shifter Ambush: Round 4*



The bear and second wolf share the same space. Don't forget that the bear can be directed by Janis as a free action so long as its a command it knows.

M: 21 [35/41]
J: 20 [15/31, _cat's grace_, 38 rounds]
S: 18 [moderately wounded]
A: 18 [fast healing 15 rounds]
w: 15
J: 15 [fast healing 15 rounds]
b: 14 [16/51, fast healing 15 rounds, grappling]
L: 12 
T: 12 [13/35, prone]
W: 11 [L13: severely wounded, B7: severely wounded and grappled]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, S: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa, W: huge wolf, w: _Summoned_ dire wolf.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## James Heard

Janis suddenly smiles as she sees the transformed wolf come within the grasp of her necromancy. Calling upon the dark words of Mabar and Winter itself, Janis sings out the dire warnings of decay into the clearing. The wounds that the party's enemies have already taken itch as if the magic calls to them, but any further wounds within the pale spellcaster's presence will erupt with the corrupting darkness of decay.

OOC: Casting _Decomposition_, 50ft emanation centered on Janis affecting all enemies for 3 additional hit points of damage once they take damage on their turn for 6 rounds, SR applies, no Save. I have been waiting months to use this spell. Yay!


----------



## Stormwind

Barely aware of the fighting on the path behind her, Ashlyn continues to focus on bringing down the foe before her. Her silver dagger slices towards the grappled foe again and again.

[Full attack: attack +10/+5, damage 1d4+2/1d4+2; Note that wolf loses Dex bonus to AC due to being grappled]


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 47/47

Upon seeing his foe repeatedly weakened, almost to the point of death, Ladreth attacks with a new ferocity. The emergence of the shifter-wolf on the other side of his foe also contributes. He issues forth a grunt of exersion with each brutal swing.

5' Step to L10, Full Attack: +15/+10 2d6+11; 19-20x2


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Ambulance*

Seeing the small woman savagely attacked causes Marot to delay his renewed attack upon the Guardian of the Wood.

"Your fight is with me, not with this woman -- Guardian of the Wood."  

Marot traces a gesture in the air, reaches down to Tessa while saying,"Now you see her,"  he makes contact with Tessa, and the small woman appears to vanish.  "Now you don't." Marot(image) stands back up and resumes a defensive posture.

Behind the horses, Marot whispers to Tessa,"We should be out of sight here for a moment."

OOC:

Use Flee the Scene, taking Tessa with Marot to N4.  Illusionary figment remains in Marot's spot, finishes the phrase "Now you don't" and stands back up into a defensive posture.

If he is unable to make the illusionary figment finish the phrase, he will utter it all, then touch Tessa.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Here we go... here we go..." Jarrith mumbles to himself as he jockeys for position around the wolf.  (5' step to L13)  His rapiers flash and slide quickly, looking for an opening.  A thrust here and a thrust there, and he brings them both to bear.  (Full attack w/rapiers on wolf)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa flinched as the world faded momentarily- one moment her sight was filled by towering foes, the next she was gazing at the flank of a large tree.  Marot's voice brought her back to awareness, though, and she realized that she could still hear the sounds of furious battle.  It took her a moment to regain her composure- when she did, she nodded in Marot's direction, and even managed to stammer out a quiet "My thanks."  Then she bgan to lever herself back to her feet- she knew she was wounded, but there was still work to be done...

OOC: Technically, I think the D-door ends her turn as well.  If she doesd have actions left, she'll get back to her feet first, then start back to the battle (headed for K6, preparatory to ranged attack next round).


----------



## stonegod

*Shifter Ambush: Round 4*

His words hiding his deed, Marot vanishes with Tessa behind the horses. At the same time, the Stalker tries to maneuver around the wolf, and with a forceful plunge, drives his weapons into beast's chest. It whimpers as it collapses to the ground. [11hp; wolf dying]

The shifter growls at Marot, but focuses on the Stalker who just dropped its comrade. Stepping over the bleeding form, the nightmare werecreature swung its huge sword one handed, catching Jarrith on the throat. The Flamist's eyes roll up and he clutters to the ground, barely holding on to life. [Hit; 23hp; Jarrith dying]

For Ashlyn, the sound of Jarrith's gurgle was far away, so sharp was her focus. Her stabs burned the beast, the minor wounds slowly stacking up. [7hp total] The summon wolf's nips, however, cannot penetrate the supernaturally tough skin. But Janis was confident---the dark wave of Mabar-fueled energy ensured victory in her mind. [_decomposition_]. The dark energy fueled the bear's attacks, and it manages to scratch the struggling beast. [13hp before DR] 

On the other side of the battle, Ladreth saw Jarrith fall. Driven by the memory of Tobias, the halfork rallies, reinging down bloody blows. But like the wolf, they close quickly---though still leaving huge gashes! [32hp before DR] As he watches, black tendrils force the wounds open. [6hp _decomposition_, severely wounded]. On the other side of the animals, Tessa regains her feat, moving back into the fray.

The wolf finally has enough, and with a heavy shove of its front paws, through off the bear. Its chest heaving, it looks hungrily at the gathered. [Succeeds on grapple check] It slowly moves around the tree towards Janis.

*Shifter Ambush: Round 5*



M: 21 [35/41]
J: 20 [-8/31, _cat's grace_, 38 rounds, dying]
S: 18 [severely wounded, _decomposition_]
A: 18 [fast healing 15 rounds]
w: 15
J: 15 [fast healing 15 rounds]
b: 14 [16/51, fast healing 15 rounds, grappling]
L: 12 
T: 12 [13/35, prone]
W: 11 [L13: dying, B7: severely wounded, _decomposition_]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, S: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa, W: huge wolf, w: _Summoned_ dire wolf.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## James Heard

Janis looses a storm bolt at the wolf attempting to engage her, and then moves away onto the path before turning to face the werewolf.

"I see that the _mongrel _yearns to lick his wounds!" Janis shouts at the shifter, following the words with a saucy rude gesture and baring her throat with a mocking sneer.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn continues to focus on bringing down the foe before her. Stepping forward she interposes herself between the wolf and Janis, her silver dagger slicing towards the wounded wolf again and again.

[5ft step to E6]
[Full attack: attack +10/+5, damage 1d4+2/1d4+2]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot watches the slight priestess move off back towards the fray, a sense of relief coming over him.

_"Keep this up and you will atone for your past failures."_ He thinks to himself.

He manuevres past the horses and into sight of the shifter, and glimpses the last moments of his illusionary double, before it winks out of existance.

He doesn't see his Flamic Brother standing where he was a second ago, and grows concerned.  "Jarrith?"

Hearing no response he brings another blast of eldritch energy to bear on the Guardian of the Wood.



OOC:  Move to M9, eldritch blast on shifter - +7 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the blade cuts straight across his throat, Jarrith's eyes spring open wide in fear and pain.  He immediately drops both rapiers and his hands fly up to grasp his own throat.  He can feel the deep red ichor leaking forth from underneath his fingers, and as his eyes grow dim and his balance sways... all he can do is gurgle an imperceptible word...

"Khensu..."

He then falls forward and drops hard in the thick underbrush.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Jarrith!"  Tessa could see Jarrith drop under the shifter's furious assault, and a chaotic surge of emotion welled up within her.  Guilt, for surely that was the attack that Marot had saved her from- and it had fallen on another of their company instead.  Grief, that they should lose another so soon  after Daellin and Perriwinkle had fallen- not even a day had passed.  And, unexpected within her placid and cheerful self a consuming fury- how dare this beast, this abomination strike down one who so clearly meant only to help this land?

She extended her hand, and let her morningstar fall forgotten to the ground- the air around her arm seemed to boil and burst into flame, fanned into terrible life by the twining gestures of her hand.  As it had before, that fire spun into a reaching lash, slicing through the air towards the monstrous shifter.

OOC: 5 foot step to J 6; use Lesser Aberrant Dragonmark (Scorching ray) at the shifter; +4 ranged touch, but -4 to fire into melee; she'll use an action point on the to-hit roll if it is 12 or higher; this is her second use (of 2) for the day.  After using the ability, she has to make a DC 10 Fort save or be dazed for a round- effective caster level is 6, so only 1 bolt.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 47/47

Ladreth's mind swirls, Jarrith's face replaced with Tobias' as he falls, neck sliced and blood pooling through his grasping fingers. He knows his chance to destroy this beast is now or never, for next it's his turn to take the brunt of the ferocity.

Full Attack; +15/+10 2d6+11 19-20x2; Will use AP to complete attack if one seems close. Two if both.


----------



## stonegod

*Shifter Ambush: Round 5*

Marot is shocked by the scene of Jarrith's nearly lifeless body, and numbly calls forth a bolt of his fiend-touched power. But his shock overcomes his aim, and the power is ducked by the huge were-warrior. [AC 10 misses; AP used to stabilize]

The werewolf snarls at Ladreth, its hot breath rank, but its first swing is clumsy and the halfork's armor absorbs the too low bite. But, its motion a blur, it brings its sword down again. Sparks fly as the Denieth mercenary deflects the strike with his new blade! [Sword, bite, and additional sword attack miss]

Ashlyn hears the pain in Marot's voice, and turns to see the Stalker's savaged neck. Snapping her head back, she pours her fury into her strikes. She overcompensates, and only one thrust manages to score, the silvery wound quickly growing putrid. [8hp with _decomposition_] On the other side, the dire wolf lopes around the bear to flank the beast, but the exposure costs it as the beast tears at it throat. [23hp on AoO] That attack, however, left the beast's guard down, and with a victorious bark, the dire wolf clamps down on the larger beast's spine. The wound festers, and the beast falls limply to the forest floor. [18hp before DR with _decompositon_; dying]

The Pale Lady smirks, and joins her challenge to the savage werewolf with an arc of electric fire. The hunter ducks under most of it, but the wound still blackens, winding the beast. [7hp after Reflex save w/ _decomposition_] From behind, Janis' companion emerges blooded from the forrest, stepping before her mistress.

Visions of death recalled before him, Ladreth throws his all at the beast. He powers down the blade, and with his last thrust, severs the creatures head! Blood exploding in a crimson splash, the battle ends. [1 AP spent; 41hp before DR; dead]

*End Combat*

Final Status
M: 21 [35/41]
J: 20 [-8/31, _cat's grace_, 37 rounds, stable]
A: 18 [fast healing 14 rounds]
J: 15 [fast healing 14 rounds]
b: 14 [17/51, fast healing 14 rounds]
T: 12 [13/35]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn ensures that the beast before her is dead, before moving over to where Jarrith's still form lies on the ground. Realising that the small flamist still clings to life, Ashlyn once again calls on the sacred healing power of her faith and waves of healing energy flow from her into each of her companions.

Turning to Janis, Ashlyn speaks "Would you check that the other wolves are dead?", before she turns back to keep watch on Jarrith.

Once Jarrith is on his feet again, Ashlyn moves back through the trees to retrieve her blade and then rejoins the others.

[Coup-de-grace on the dying wolf]
[Move over to K13]
[Turn attempt x3 -> Sacred healing (Fast healing III for 15 rounds = 45hp to everyone)]


----------



## James Heard

Janis shrugs and walks over to every corpse and unleashes a torrent of energy upon it, saving the were-creature for last - searching that notable after she cooks its flesh thoroughly.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth stands motionless for a moment, staring at the ruin of the werewolf before him. His chest heaves as the adrenaline slows down and the exhaustion of the battle courses through his veins. He turns and looks at the healing being administered to the stalker. He smiles faintly, for he is alive. Reaching around, he digs through his pack and pulls out a wand, walks over to the white lady and offers it to her.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Jarrith?  Jarrith can you hear me?"

The voice is distant... his vision still black.  But slowly... ever so slightly... the sounds of the forest begin getting louder and the blackness fades up into light.  After several moments the Stalker's brain clicks back on and he realizes he is alive.

"What-- Did we--?" he croaks out.  As his vision starts coming back to him, he looks up to see Lady Ashlyn looking down upon him, the briefest sense of relief washing over her face.  Jarrith flexes his fingers and the muscles in his legs, then slowly pulls himself up into a sitting position.  Never before had he been hurt that badly... never before had he truly thought his time on the Flame's earth was going to end.  And thankfully... it didn't.

He takes a few tentative deep breaths, then climbs gently to his feet.  His armor and tabard are now dyed a deep crimson... quite the change from the silvered sheen it usually has.  He looks at the paladin and nods once in gratitude, then glances around the battlefield to see what their losses and their victories were.  Surprisingly, he seems to have been their biggest casualty.

"Werewolves.  Of all the things.  I guess the Purge wasn't as complete as some of my superiors have insisted."

He reaches down and picks up his two rapiers, then wipes the blades down before returning them to their scabbards.  Jarrith Bronns then moves off a bit to kneels down on his own and begins praying to the Flame for guidance, inspiration, and thanks.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot moves and stands over the shifter.  "Guardian of the Wood, you have been relieved of your post."   He spits on the corpse and attends to anyone in need of aid.

"Glad to see you still with us, Jarrith." 

"I had not expected to find lycanthropes here, but I have been taught by this cursed land to expect anything." 

He then surveys the area, taking note of any magical auras.

OOC: Who in the group would know much about lycanthropy, if anyone?  

Detect Magic, checking the two werewolves, then the shifter, looking for any magical equipment.  Then looking around the area for any magical auras (that are not belonging to our group)


----------



## stonegod

In short order, Ashlyn's holy power restores the health of the party. But the bruises from the wolf's bite linger under Jarrith's armor.

As the group finished the beasts, a perhaps startling transformation occurs. The werewolf turning back into the shifter is unsurprising, but the two other beasts twist and deform into another pair of shifters. 

Marot's magical sight shows that the shifter guardian was under the effect of a spell, and that it carries to more potions in the potion bracer at its wrist---one of curing moderate wounds, and another to enhance the strength of natural weapons after closer inspection. 

No one has specifically studied were-creatures, though Jarrith's training did mention them as a matter of course. Their drive to destroy, the curse of the moon, and their capability of spreading their taint are well known to the Flamist. Which puts the bruise from the beastial wolf's bite into a new light...


----------



## James Heard

"We need to finish searching the dead and move on. These were in league with Vistani who I saw watching us as we left the village, though I think the crone's people would not likely make as good time as those that have four strong legs to run with." 

Janis grimaces unhappily as another thought occurs to her.

"Unless those Vistani also change freely, in which case I suppose we should depart from their friend's unfortunate circumstance even more quickly."

Janis looks to her bear and pours a bit of water onto his fur in places to comb out the blood and gore while her companions reorganize.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Even as Tessa reached forward, the massive shifter fell.  She let her head sag in relief, but her arm and shoulder still flared with heat, almost to pain.  She fought back tears as Ashlyn's healing power filled the clearing, and she saw Jarrith rise from the torn ground- they had not, it seemed lost another companion today.  At least not yet...  She took a wary look around the clearing, and moved to retrieve her crossbow- this time loading the weapon with a silvered bolt.  "Are there likely to be more of these things nearby?," she asked the more woods-wise members of the party.  "I should think that they might have heard the battle- we should be ready."  She tried to sound confident, prepared- and was only partially successful.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

He walks over to his friend,"Are you alright, Jarrith?"

After he confirms that Jarrith is alright, he tells the group,"This vial here is a moderate curative potion, this other one would be of interest to our Pale Lady -- it enhances the natural weaponry of the drinker."

"If we are done here, we best be getting a move onto whereever our destination is, I'd hate to run into more of these creatures."


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth stands there, wand in hand, looking for someone to give it to since the white lady passed him by. He is relieved to see the stalker stir and survive, although a pang of guilt, remorse, and jealousy fills his mind, as if the loss of Tobias should not have occurred.

He missed his friend. The times they had spent together, the horrors endured, were ones Ladreth would never forget. But he was gone now, honorable in his duty as well as his death. These people seemed nice, though. Competent. They gifted him with a beauty of a sword too, for which he was grateful, hence his offering of this wand to whomever would take it. He'd rather the pale lady have it, since she seemed to appreciate his use in the forest with the bear-calling, but maybe this time wasn't the best to be exchanging gifts.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn returns with her blade sheathed at her side and walks over to Jarrith. She indicates his wounds and asks, "May I?". Then she carefully examines his wounds and how they have healed. A brief frown creases her forehead  as she notes that they are not completely healed.

[Heal check +10 (to assess Jarrith's wounds)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As he was kneeling in prayer and giving his thanks to the Flame, he could feel the bite mark itching.  Jarrith looked down and raised up his chain armor to glance at the wound that had not yet healed.  "Odd.  I would think that should be gone."  The idea that perhaps he has not fully recovered from the lycanthrope's wound does not seem to hit him.

He stands up and turns back to the others, still looking down at the remaining scar.  When the paladin sees it, she immediately hurries over to him.  "May I?"  Jarrith nods and shrugs his shoulders, then allows her to examine the wound.

"Seems as though I'll always have a rememberance of this fight" the Stalker chuckles to the group.  It is hard for the others to tell if he's putting on a good face, or perhaps just doesn't realize what the wound might symbolize (as nobody has dealt with a lycan problem in eons.)  "Are you all right, Jarrith?" Marot says, and the Shadowbane priest laughs again.  "Oh yeah... I'll survive.  If I could fight off a zombie's wound, a werewolf's bite it nothing!  Heh heh."

He motions with his head in the direction they were traveling.  "Looks like we'll have a long route ahead.  Shall we?"


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Ashlyn]Ashlyn knows that the wound should have fully healed, but cannot find anything else that is off---all of Jarrith's other vitals seem fine. Grievous wounds occasionally leave a mark that even healing cannot remove, but it is usually rare.[/sblock]As the group looks over the dead wereshifters, howls can be heard in the distance in most directions. They are far off, but their timing has to be more than coincidence. The shifter's potion bracer, longbow and greatsword are its only other assets, and they are quickly stowed. Ladreth's offer of a wand is still in the air

In the shadow of the trees and mist, it is hard to say exactly what time it is, but it is at least after noon. Having no specific place in mind, the party must decide their strategy for finding the sword.

[I need to know if you folks are doing a general search, looking in a particular direction, trying to avoid the weres are not, trying to get back to town at any point, etc. Discuss IC or OOC.]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot looks at the rest of the group and says,"Do we have any more clues on the whereabouts of this blade?"

Looking around the dark forest and high trees, Marot thinks for a moment,"We might need some aerial reconnaissance, looking for any clearing or openings, or structures."   

He looks in Janis' direction.


----------



## Stormwind

As she checks Jarrith's wounds, Ashlyn frowns, "Hmm ... that should have fully healed ... perhaps it's due to the wound having been so grievious ... well, I'd like to keep an eye on it over the next few days"

Ashlyn quietly stows the additional equipment from the shifter into the haversack hanging from her mount's saddle before swinging into the saddle. Once in the saddle she looks back at the others, clearly waiting for them before heading off.

As Marot enquires of which direction we should be headed, Ashlyn responds, "All we know it what we learnt from Madam Eva's telling, that it would be in the deep woods and that it might be guarded by a fey creature. I would suggest that we simply head for the deepest woods around."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Yup.  That sounds about right."  On the off-chance that Janis doesn't notice Marot's glance and unspoken question (or just conveniently ignores it), Jarrith asks the pale lady directly.  "Janis... any chance you might be able or willing to do a bit of sky high reconnaissance?  You've certainy got the best skills for that of all of us."


----------



## James Heard

Janis pauses thoughtfully.

"I can, but fey creatures might be able to seek me in the air themselves. I attended myself with spells to that effect this morning, in fact."

Janis represses a shudder at the idea of tiny doll-like people with colorful wings and pointed teeth touching her and calling her "mother."

OOC: Knowledge (Nature) check for Janis to avoid swarms of creepy fey (or anything else dangerous with butterfly wings or such nonsense) and lead the way to "the deep forest" without taking to the air I suppose. Too bad we don't have the bard to strap to her dire eagle form for emotional support any longer, like a little no hit points teddy bear.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa stood a wary guard as the others attended to their tasks around the clearing- she had faith in Ashlyn's skill as a healer, enough not to second-guess the paladin's assessment of Jarrith's injury.  Were-creatures were somewhat outside her training anyway- she knew they could give cursed wounds, but little more than that.  As the got ready to move out, she took the time to pat Ladreth on the shoulder encouragingly.  "Good work," was all she could think of to say- though she knew without his strength they might have lost several lives here, and while she was not terribly comfortable with the half-orc, she felt she ought to show some gratitude.  Then she made ready to follow Janis deeper into the forbidding woods...


----------



## ethandrew

As the plain woman walked toward him, Ladreth stiffened up. She had not spoken to him before, offering only sideways glances here and there, so he was not entirely comfortable with her. When she spoke her words of praise, he laxed his stance and nodded his head solemnly in thanks. Then, as she turned to follow the white woman, he stopped her with a hand to her shoulder, and held up the wand to her in his open palm.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa looked at the wand quizzically for a moment, but the meaning of the gesture seemed clear enough- the mercenary had something that might help them, but perhaps not something that he, himself, could use.  And as unsure as she might be about what purpose the wand could serve, she could save that mystery for later- the gesture she could answer now.  With a smile, perhaps her first true smile of the day, she reached out for the wand.  

(If Ladreth allows her to take it): with the wand in hand, she asked quietly "is this for me to use, or should I give it to one of the others?"


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth looks down for a moment and then looks up at her. For a brief instant, his mouth begins to form soundless words, incompletely forming, only a heavy exhalation of air emitting itself instead. He slumps his shoulders slightly and looks down again, finally he resorts to a half shrug, then points to her and the armored woman before shrugging again.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa watched Ladreth's performance carefully- she felt bad for the fellow, after all.  As much as she didn't speak out often, the ability to talk was not something she would want to do without.  After a moment, she nodded, hoping she had understood.  "I can use this, or Ashlyn, is that what you mean?"  Little did the half-orc know, she realized, that he might be the only person in the group who couldn't use it- Jarrith had priestly training, and Tessa did not doubt that Janis and Marot could probably find some way to activate it.  Still, one more helpful item might be critical, the way things were going...


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth nods more enthusiatically, although he bites his lip as he does so. Then to reiterate, he points again at Tessa and Ashlyn, nodding once again to punctuate his statement.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn, having watched the quiet discussion between Tessa and Ladreth, slowly rides a few steps towards them before stopping and speaking to Tessa, "Better if you take it, I never did get the hang of using wands or scrolls myself."

Ashlyn then smiles briefly at Ladreth, nodding her head once in respect before turning and once again preparing to head onwards.


----------



## stonegod

[Survival]

Using her skills, Janis can tell by some of the erosion marks that besides the obvious cliffside to the west, the forest floor seems to rise also to the north. She guesses that would be the most likely direction to follow.

That decision being made, the group remounts their horses, attempting to ride between the close knit trees. The rough terrain makes it slow going, and soon the horses are just barely fitting between the massive trees. The fog makes things disorienting, and several times the group finds themselves heading in the wrong direction.

Howling repeatedly breaks the forest silence. The mist obscures the distance and direction, but they appear to be far way and moving west and southward. 

Near dusk, a break in the trees gives a glance of a huge rock outcrop to the north and east.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith looks northward at the outcropping, then glances skyward as the sun begins to set.  "I for one do not favor heading further in at this time of night.  I do not know enough about the scourge of the lycanthropes to say for certain that they can see in the dark... but most animal's night eyes are stronger than ours, that's for sure."  He glances over at Ladreth, then gives a slight chuckle.  "Well, most of ours, I should say.  Heh heh.  Though I don't expect you'd want to keep going forward if the rest of us were virtually blinded, eh, Ladreth?"

The Stalker glances at the group, then looks back the way we came.  "Now that we know where the tree break is... how about we head back the way we came off diagonally for about ten minutes?  Then set up camp?  We're not going to cover our tracks... but if we're lucky no one will try too hard to come searching for us if we've holed ourselves far enough into the trees.  What do you think?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Keen Eyed*

"Ladreth is not the only one who can see well in the dark, my friend," Marot says with a glint in his eyes.

"I could be persuaded to either continue on, or find an appropriate spot for camping for the evening."

OOC: with darkvision 60' and _see invisible_ out to my range of sight, Marot really doesn't mind operating in the dark.  Since we are spending the night somewhere in this cursed wood, we are probably not better off in any particular spot, since if there are more werewolves, AND they want to find us, they will.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa cast yet another worried glance around the shadowy forest.  She wasn't really sure how safe they would be camped in such surroundings, but they didn't seem to have much choice- and at least she would be off the uncomfortable horse.  Even though she had not unleashed her fire at the shifter, her shoulder still felt as warm as if a beam of fresh sunlight had been focused on it all day- with the dank chill of the forest, even that tiny spot of warmth should have been comforting, but it wasn't.  Instead it was vaguely disturbing- as if she didn't have enough things to worry about...


----------



## James Heard

Janis shrugs and begins looking around the area for a suitable, and defensible, campsite.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn has been alert during the ride, and is no less alert as dusk approaches. Once Janis has found an appropriate place to camp, she pulls out her bedroll from her mount's saddlebags and lays it out on the ground. She then retrieves an everburning torch from the same saddlebags and places it upright in the earth such that it illuminates the clearing. 

Crouching beside the torch she turns her head to look at the others and begins discussing setting a watch for the night, "We need to set a watch tonight. I suggest four watches as that should get us through the night and give everyone a chance to get enough sleep. I don't sleep very much so a couple of hours in the morning is enough for me. Thus I'll stay up through the night and sleep during the dawn watch."

Rising from beside the torch, Ashlyn quietly walks over to Jarrith. As she reaches Jarrith, Ashlyn leans over and asks quietly, "May I check how your wounds are healing?"
With his assent, she then proceeds to examine his wounds again. As she does she talks with him a little about the fighting that they have both faced here in Barovia and then asks "My life has ever been thus, constantly moving, constantly fighting, but unlike those cursed with unlife, I must occasionally rest. Sometimes I wonder if that is to be my lot. Unending conflict ... But what of your life before Barovia, was it much the same?"

[Heal +10 (assess Jarrith's wounds)]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:


> "May I check how your wounds are healing?"




That's a Barovian pick-up line, if I ever heard one!


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "My life has ever been thus, constantly moving, constantly fighting, but unlike those cursed with unlife, I must occasionally rest. Sometimes I wonder if that is to be my lot. Unending conflict ... But what of your life before Barovia, was it much the same?"



Jarrith stands still as the paladin examines the bite mark, seemingly unconcerned with whatever she might find.  However, her question makes him take a few moments to truly think about what he has done these past years.

"Unending conflict... heh... yes, I suppose you could call it that.  But it is only unending because there is always someone new who needs to see the light.  For the past seven years I have served my Order dutifully... and in many ways with relish... and while I have had chances to step back from the front line to rest and recuperate... I always found my mind racing back to the events my Lumin Brothers and I had already accomplished.  So while I might technically have been resting... in truth my duties have been unending.  And quite frankly, I always liked it that way."

He looks out through the trees into the impenetrable darkness, and sighs heavily.  "However... this time is... different.  More bleak.  Perhaps it is merely because my Brother is not with me.  I have no shame in admitting that his strength is my strength, and his spirit infuses mine.  It is a dark duty we have... and it is only by reflecting each others light that we keep ourselves from being overcome by the darkness.  While I have found others over the years whose light also reflects upon me..." he nods his head at Marot "...and new friends like yourself whose light is a beacon to follow... without my Lumin Brother here... my light is still dim.  And I find the events we have run into are dragging me further into the dark.  And it chills me."

He looks to the paladin and shrugs.  "But all I can do is keep my faith in the Flame... and not let the dark clouds that circle over some of us extinguish my light in its entirety.  Because then all is lost for me."


----------



## ethandrew

At the stalker's mention of animals' sight, Ladreth defensively places his hand near his milky white eye, afraid there might be some underlying slight involved. But witnessing the brevity the man stated it somewhated eased the perceived insult and merely confused the half-orc. After dismounting the horse he and the plain woman shared, Ladreth sets his backpack down and off toward the side, and stands his silent vigil, fully prepared to wait out the night, expecting the howls to get closer and more frequent as the sun falls down the sky.


----------



## James Heard

Half listening to the conversation as she assembles the party's campsite, Janis looks over at Jarrith with some amusement.

"_Personally _I find the whole valley somewhat refreshing, even if," a cloud crosses her face," even if I wish everyone were around to enjoy the..." Janis fumbles for the right word.

"Majesty? Yes, quite. The majesty of it all," Janis concludes, pleased with herself.

"Elsewhere," Janis waves vaguely in the air," everyone's fat and happy, worrying about ridiculous things like the embroidery on their hemlines and how much beer they can stuff into their fat happy bellies before they run off home to complain about their lot in life to their castellans. Here," Janis jabs a sharp-nailed finger into the palm of her hand, " They work for everything, and when they complain - except for that ridiculous Ireena girl- they've got their heads on straight worrying about sensible things. I approve." Janis cocks her chin primly and sets on returning to her work.

_<Humming a little happy song in her head>_


----------



## stonegod

The group sets up camp in a local thicket, easily defendable from the outside. A cold meal is eaten. Ashlyn chews her lip as she examines Jarrith's wound---the bruise is still clear on his skin. But, unlike the necromatic plague, no other obvious sign of ill is clear.

Curses have a way of hiding.

Darkness has settled into early evening. Howls are distant now, far to the south and west. If the rock outcrop was the center of the werewolf's territory, no sounds gave it away. Ashlyn sat with back straight, eyes sharp, while Tessa sat nervously, her shoulder blade wavering between searing and cool. Marot was looking over the sleeping forms of his friends when a rare break in the fog made clear the heavens above.

Eyre, the Anvil, hung full in the starry sky.

The sound was wrenching. A wet, sickening slosh; the tearing of bone; hollow drops of something hitting the floor. The un-rightness of it all was enough to stir the Stormhand to wakefulness. But is was over between one heart beat and the next.

Jarrith was no more. All that remained was the massive, tarnished silver beast he had become.

*Jarrith's Curse: Round 1*





Janis is still lying down; Landreth and the bear are asleep. I am assuming it is dark unless Ashlyn kept her torch out (which I don't think you did).

M: 21 
A: 18 
b: 16 [sleeping]
J: 11 [werewolf]
L: 11 [sleeping]
T: 6 
J: 4 [prone]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Werewolf Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot,  T: Tessa.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot looks on in horror as he sees his friend suddenly transform into one of the vile creatures they had fought hours ago.

"By the Flame!" Marot exclaims,"Everyone, RISE!  Jarrith has turned into a werewolf!"

"Quick, we need to subdue him -- perhaps there is a way to cure him of this disease or curse!"

If needed:

"May the Flame forgive me for what I am about to do...." He says as he raises a shaking hand towards his friend.  Struggling to bring himself to do it, Marot once again channels the eldritch energy that flows through him, imbuing it with holy might, even though he knows that it won't make any difference.  "May the Flame have mercy on my soul,"  He says to himself.

OOC: Still trying to figure out if Marot could bring himself to blast his friend..

Hold action until after Ashlyn/Were-Jarrith act.  If talking to him won't work, then he'll hit his with an spirit blast (no additional effect on Jarrith, more for the roleplaying of hitting him with holy energy rather than straight eldritch), to soften him up so that others can subdue him.

Ranged touch +7, 3d6+1


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn moves over to stand before the beast, discretely drawing her dagger as she does. Speaking softly and evenly she tries to gain the attention of the werewolf, "Jarrith, Jarrith, Jarrith ... remember who you are. This isn't you. Contain the taint. Do not let it triumph. I would not want to bring you low ... but I will if I must."

[Move to H11 (move action)]
[Attempt diplomacy: 1d20+10 (action?)]
[Ready to attack if Werewolf attacks (If Ashlyn still has an action left)]


----------



## James Heard

Janis opens one wide eye before muttering under her breath and immediately beginning to shift into a familiar looking black bear form.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa stood facing the beast that their companion had become.  She remembered, vaguely, that werewolves could infect those who survived their attacks- but she had not thought such a problem could take hold so quickly.  She hefted her silver morningstar and her shield, ready to defend herself- but not willing to strike first, against one who might still be their friend trapped in such a horrific form.  Even as she raised that shield, blazoned and consecrated to the Sovereign Host, she felt a sense of warmth, of strength, that brought with it the beginning of an idea.  Perhaps Jarrith's affliction was not so simple as a disease, and perhaps the power of the Host might offer a solution...  With a sigh, she dropped her morningstar and began to rummage through her Haversack in search of a particular scroll. 

OOC: She only has Remove Curse on a scroll right now- and what's worse, the range is touch...  I think that her thoughts and search ought to occupy her for the round.


----------



## stonegod

*Jarrith's Curse: Round 1*

Nightmares coming true before his eyes, Marot calls to his companions to awaken. But he cannot bring himself to harm is friend, and waits... hopes that violence will not be needed. [Delays]

Throwing the cover off her torch, Ashlyn carefully approaches the beast Jarrith. As she says her words calmly, she can see they have no effect---any traces of the Stalker are gone. [Rushed Diplomacy fails] 

The bear stirs from its slumber, and groggily stands. Smelling the beast, it roars a defiant challenge!

The beast howls into the night, its voice strong and chilling. Then, hot saliva dripping from its fangs, it bites at the sorrowful knight. Ashlyn is caught off guard and yells hoarsely as the bite crushes her left arm and ribs. It uses its momentum to shove the paladin to the blood-soaked ground. [Critically hit for 22hp; tripped]

Tear in his eyes, Marot shots forth a lance of holy energy at his Brother. The bolt hits the beast on the flank, barely wounding it. It is immediately obvious that this beast is much stronger than the ones they faced earlier. [11hp; lightly wounded]

As Landreth gets to his feet, his only protection the padding from his shorn plate armor, Tessa girds her weapon and shield---waiting for the inevitable. But she reconsiders, and stopping herself, pulls a fragile piece of vellum instead. Closer to the beast, Janis goes through a transformation of her own. The scrawny black bear with matching white streak snarls at the beast Jarrith. 

*Jarrith's Curse: Round 2*




A: 18 [27/49, prone]
b: 16
J: 11 [lightly wounded; werewolf]
M: 11 
L: 11 
T: 6 
J: 4 [wild shaped (black bear)]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  h: various horses, J: Werewolf Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot,  T: Tessa.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 13 (+2 Dex +1 Padded); HP: 47/47

The sleep and exhaustion leaves Ladreth's face the instant he figures what has occurred. He looks at the spot the stalker once occupied and the beast who currently stands there now. The warrior woman is down, the bite vicious, and the stalker beast looks ready and willing to destroy her. He grips his sword tightly in his hand and moves to the side of feral creature, attempting to wrestle him away from the others.

Depending on where the bear goes, Ladreth's plan is to 5' Step to J-11 and attempt a grapple with Jarrith. Grapple check is at +12. He will make Attempts with both his attacks, using an AP on each to help success. He has 10 AP left before these are used.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn gets to her feat and fighting carefully and precisely she lashes out with the silver dagger, her eyes so cold that a glacier would be warmer by comparison.

[Stand from prone (move action)]
[Attack +3(+8-5), damage 1d4+3; combat expertise +5 -> AC27]


----------



## stonegod

[I'm going to assume Tessa's action is to try to end the curse.]

*Jarrith's Curse: Round 2*

Knowing what needs to be done, the Lady Paladin attempts to stand to face down the Beast Jarrith. But the Keeper seems to be with the Beast, and it tears through Ashlyn's weakened armor like paper. [AoO; Another critical! 23hp] Barely standing, but determined, the paladin slashes at the dirty silver mockery, but her arm is too weak to land the blow. [Miss]

The bear, confused by the smells, growls low. Bear-Janis understands: <Kill man-beast?> [Delays]

What was once Jarrith has no pity, and it lashes out at the blooded paladin. This time, her armor holds, but the world spins briefly as the pain throbs up her limbs. [Miss]

Marot, tears streaming down his face, shots forth more holy energy into that which was his Brother. The Beast yelps at the annoyance. [Hits; 10hp] On the other side, the brave Ladreth launches himself at the Beast, trying to pin it down. Distracted by its earlier savaging of Ashlyn, it does not counter attack. The two forms struggle, but, arm's bulging under the strain, the halfork manages to grab it fast! [Opposed grapple check with AP succeeds] But the wolf is too large to hold it place, and they continue to struggle. [Opposed grapple+AP to pin fails]

Tessa knew it had to be her now. A quick prayer to Olladra on her lips, she calls forth the words of the fragile scroll. As she yells out the last words and places her hands on the Beast, it howls with a wolf's and a man's voice! [_Remove curse_] The false-silver wolf's scream waver between man and beast, shifting from one to the other, and then, with a concussive force that knocks the gathered back, the curse shatters, and Ladreth is left holding a naked, bloodied, and unconscious Jarrith. [Will save + AP succeeds; curse broken]

*Jarrith's Curse: End Combat*

Final Status
A: 18 [4/49]
b: 16
J: 11 [10/31]
M: 11 
L: 11 
T: 6 
J: 4 [wild shaped (black bear)]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa had not even been sure that such a solution would work- and she certainly hadn't expected the results to be quite so... abrupt.  Still, the ways of the Host were mysterious, and she closed her eyes in a brief prayer of thanks.  She had only that brief moment to spare, though, and quickly got back to her feet, almost absently rolling the scroll and tucking it away.  "Ashlyn, Ladreth, are you all right?  You weren't bitten, I hope."  Her voice sounded vaguely dazed, but her movements were steady as she made her way over to check on Jarrith- at this point she wasn't even quite sure he would be alive...


----------



## stonegod

Only Ashlyn shows fresh wounds from Jarrith's transformation; she is coated in her own blood, and bone can clearly be seen through many of the wounds. [Ashlyn is near death] Jarrith himself suffers from the wounds inflicted by the party, but the steady rise and fall of his chest indicates he is still alive.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa realized soon enough just how badly Ashlyn was hurt- Jarrith was wounded but he would live.  Invoking the power of the Sovereign Host, she set to work healing what she could.

OOC: burn her Prayer spell for a Cure Serious for Ashlyn (3d8+5), and burn Remove Fear for a Cure Light on Jarrith (1d8+5).


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth waved away any help or assistance; he was unhurt, just sore from the strain of wrestling with an obviously stronger beast. Relief coursed through him at the stalker's metamorphosis, but bewilderment lingered. Moving back to his resting spot, he sheathes his sword and begins to put on his armor. There would be no sleep for him tonight, no rest in this dreary place.


----------



## stonegod

Tessa's touch closes Ashlyn's immediate wounds, though significant tear and bruises remain [18hp healed; 32/49hp], and many of Jarrith's cuts are mended, enough to bring him to conciousness. [21/31hp] Fortunately, the scuffle does not seem to have attracted any undue attention, and the party has time to decide whether to move the camp or continue to rest as is.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Remorseful*

Still visibly shaken at having to use his abilities against his friend, he walks over to his now conscious form.


"Jarrith, thank the Flame that you are alright."

"If anyone needs more healing, I can read one of these scrolls I have -- they won't heal much.."


----------



## Stormwind

Sitting down somewhat unsteadily, Ashlyn concentrates and again waves of healing emanate from her. As her wounds begin to close, Ashlyn places her hand on the gaping wound on her side and it momentarily seems to close a little faster.

[Use turn undead -> sacred healing (Fast healing III; 15hp for everyone within 60ft)]
[Lay on hands on herself for 2hp]

Finally she stands, a little shakily, and turns towards Marot and Tessa, "Thank you my friends. I am all right, I just need a moment to recover my breath."

Ashlyn pauses a moment and takes a deep breath, "Perhaps it would be prudent to move campsite. Although we seem to have avoided unwanted attention thus far, I would prefer our rest to be uninterupted during the remainder of the night."


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn's inner radiance curse all of Jarrith's wounds, and leaves her slightly scratched. [47/49hp] 

[I'll wait to move the scene forward until Monday to give our recently de-wolfed Jarrith a chance to respond to his situation.]


----------



## James Heard

Bear-Janis looks at the Bear knowingly.

"<Not just now. Maybe later.>"


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith laid down to go to sleep... the hairs on the back of his neck began to itch.  He absent-mindedly scratched them and then waited for the wash of sleep to overtake him.

Then the nightmare started.

**********

He was in Thrane... on a mission with Sir Khensu.  The two Lumin Brothers were making their way into a minor lord's castle... this baron having kidnapped several young girls from neighboring villages ostensibly to serve as his wives.  As the two of them were easily taking down the poorly trained guards, shouts of panic, command and anger rang out through the castle's courtyard.

The Stalker and the Inquistor strode with purpose down various hallways within the inner ward, and the two came upon a set of large, hardened wooden double doors.  The Inquistor rushed forward and slammed his shoulder into it, sending one side crunching in with a crash.  Jarrith easily moved in behind Sir Khensu, and the two Shadowbane warriors walked easily into the castle's main hall.  "In the name of the Voice of the Silver Flame!" Jarrith confidentally (and somewhat arrogantly) shouted, as though this was enough to excuse their breaking and entering.  His Brother followed this up with a command of his own.  "Under the auspices of the Keeper, Jaela Daran, we demand the release of--"

Sir Khensu's voice choked off when he took a long, hard look upon the people standing upon the dais at the far end of the hall.  There stood the ratty baron... defiant, angry, and bloody.  Three of the young girls he had kidnapped were already lying dead upon the dais... their blood spilling down the steps... and this weasely baron was approaching the fourth one with a sanguine blade in his right hand.  The girl... a young shifter girl no more than thirteen... backed away in abject fear from this man who was slaughtering them for no discernable reason.  Immediately Sir Khensu rushed forward with a roar, but before he could get more than a third across the hall, the blade flashed quickly and the shifter girl's blood was sprayed in a torrent in the face of this psychotic madman.

Jarrith stood there in shock, his eyes drawn to the crimson liquid cascading from the dais.  However, what would ultimately shock him even more was the sounds of uncontrolled fury vibrating from within his Brother's stomach... if not his very soul.  The shift was immediate... the rage transforming his Lumin Brother from the controlled and good man he knew and loved into a furious beast... the same feral animal that Sir Khensu spent his entire life trying to quell within him.  The animal was let loose... the sight of a little girl torn down so effortlessly and senslessly, snapping the chains that were holding it down within Sir Khensu's soul.  And this blood-crazed creature pulled out its greataxe and charged the baron across the room.

"Khensu!!!  No!!!  Control, Brother!!!  Controll!!!"  Jarrith shouted as he chased after Sir Khensu.  It was his job to keep his Brother's baser instincts in check.  This is why the Order paired the two of them together originally... Sir Khensu to keep Jarrith's eyes in the light, Jarrith to keep Khensu's instincts in the dark.  And right now Jarrith was failing.  He rushed over to his brother to hold him back... grabbing at the shifter's cloak... pulling the Inquistor away from the baron as hard as he could.

But it was no use.

The greataxe rose... and fell... in one swift stroke.  And the spurt of blood from the now-open neck of the baron covered the two of them.  "No, Brother!  Brother!" Jarrith shouted, in hopes of reaching the sanity within his Lumin Brother's head.  However, this one display of retribution was not enough for Sir Khensu... and the greataxe rose and fell a second time, this time into the meaty torso of the now-headless baron.  And before the Stalker could say anything... the axe rose and fell a third time.  And a fourth.  And a fifth.  Each time the sounds of bones snapping and flesh tearing and chunking echoing through the chamber.  

**Kerchunk**

"That's enough, Brother!  Enough!  The Voice!  Heed the Voice, Brother!"

**Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk**

The axe continued swinging in a frenzy... each time cutting the body into smaller and small pieces.

**Kerchunk**

"Listen!  LISTEN!!!"

**Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk**

"LISTEN TO THE VOICE!!!  SIR KHENSU!!!  AT EASE!!!"

**Kerchunk**

"THIS IS AN ORDER!!!  STOP!!!  STOP THIS NOW!!!"

**Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk*

*Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk**

"BY ALL THAT IS HOLY, CONTROL YOURSELF, BROTHER!!!"

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"Brother!  Control yourself!"

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"Khensu!  Control!"

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"Stop.  Please.  Please stop this..."

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"No more.  It's enough.  Get control."

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"Enough."

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"Control."

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"Enough."

**Kerchunk**

"Control."

**Kerchunk* *Kerchunk**

"Enough."

**Kerchunk**

"Control..."

**Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk*
*Kerchunk**

**********

And slowly... a cold and shivering Jarrith Bronns opens his eyes to see a bunch of worried eyes looking down upon him in a dark forest.

And he doesn't know why.


----------



## Stormwind

Once Jarrith opens his eyes, he can feel invigorating energy flowing through him as his remaining wounds close. He notices Ashlyn shakily getting to her feet a couple of meters away. As she carefully gets to her feet, she turns her head towards Jarrith and it seems as if an invisible burden settles its weight about her shoulders. She quietly steps towards him and in a heavy voice laced with sadness she speaks "Good to have you back Jarrith"


----------



## James Heard

Bear-Janis asks the Bear if there are any others approaching as a way of not engaging the somewhat more bizarre relationships that she holds with her two-legged companions.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As a cold breeze whishes by him, the Stalker feels the chill on his body... a chill that is at once unexpected.  He slowly raises his head to see that his bloodied body lies naked upon the forest floor.  His eyes immediately look up and search out the others around him, pained and questioning.  Jarrith sees Lady Ashlyn get unsteadily to her feet and begin walking over to him, and his modesty demands that his hands go to cover himself up in her presence.



			
				Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "Good to have you back Jarrith"



The Stalker's questioning eyes narrow even further, as he is incapable of understanding what it is the Lightbringer means.  "What?  Good to have-- I'm... sorry... Lady Ashlyn... but what do you mean?  Where are my clothes?  Has something happened--?"


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Bear-Janis asks the Bear if there are any others approaching as a way of not engaging the somewhat more bizarre relationships that she holds with her two-legged companions.



The Bear does not smell anything nearby out of the ordinary.


----------



## James Heard

"<Are you sure?>" Bear-Janis grouses unhappily.

_Maybe we should run off anyways, just to keep everyone on their toes._


----------



## stonegod

The Bear shrugs noncommittally.

It is quite late a night. The howls have died down long since.


----------



## James Heard

Shrugging in return, Bear-Janis curls up to go to sleep.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn takes a blanket from her bedroll and offers it to Jarrith before she sits down across from him and looks directly into his eyes, her voice eerily quiet as she speaks "I imagine your clothes are where you left them, though I would not be certain that they are still in usable condition ... I'm afraid you *changed* Jarrith, changed into one of those that we fought earlier today."
The invisible weight on her shoulders seems to weigh heavier by the moment as she continues, "You were a fearsome foe Jarrith. More dangerous than any creature I have faced before ... and I must ask that you allow me to keep an eye on you, particulary on that strange bruising apon your chest that has not properly healed. I fear the bite of those creatures we faced earlier carries some strange contagion that surely caused your change."
As long as Jarrith does not protest, Ashlyn will lean over and, once more, examine his wounds.

[Heal check +10 (on Jarrith)]


Ashlyn then stands slowly once again and walks over to Tessa to confer with her. She discusses Jarrith's condition (What she knows from the heal check) and then asks quietly, "What was it that you did that bought Jarrith back to us?"


----------



## stonegod

The bite seems to be fading now, nothing more than a white scar of an old wound.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid you *changed* Jarrith, changed into one of those that we fought earlier today."



Wrapping himself up in the blanket, the weight of what Ashlyn says to him, hits him flat.  "I... became... one of them?  No... that's not possible... my soul is too strong for that.  I wouldn't allow that to happen.  It's not--"

He glances around to the others and sees the looks on all of their faces... and he knows that this is no jest.  They believe what it is she says.  And Jarrith has to face the fact that he was not himself... was seperated from the Voice... for the first time in his life.  Couple this with the black mark upon his soul where Danovich's journal is eating away at him, and the Stalker's mind spins out of control.  The feeling is revolting.

He stumbles to his feet and staggers away from the group... crunching through the small bushes and overgrowth... and finally he drops to his knees and begins to retch.  Unlike the sickness he acquired from the zombies that made his stomach turn over several times, this is not a physical illness... it is spiritual.  And the agony and nausea that overtakes him can in many ways be considered entirely psychological... but it is there nonetheless.  And the sounds of wet and dry heaves echo through the night for several hours.

**********

The next morning, when the group gets up to continue on... they find that Jarrith Bronns is gone.


----------



## James Heard

Janis awakes and looks sourly at the missing place of the Stalker.

_I thought he was cured. Oh well._

"He's obviously one of them now."

Janis emits a cold, brutal laugh.

_I suppose his grave shall say "Betrayer" now._

Janis collects her things and begins her dedications to the new day.

"We'll show him what Selase learned," Janis mutters.


----------



## DEFCON 1

He fell asleep where he knelt in the bushes.  Eventually the emotional and spiritual pain he was experiencing overtook him, and Jarrith curled up beneath Ashlyn's blanket, his body oblivious to the hard, cold ground.  An uneasy asleep overtook him, as his mind raced on and on and on with only one thought.  'Unclean'.

A number of hours later, Tessa gently shook him for the final shift of the watch.  He and she were taking the last one before the group started off again, and he awoke with a start.  "Wha-- No-- Khen-- What?  Oh... oh... it's you."

He stood up and kept the blanket wrapped around him and almost sleptwalked his way with Tessa back to the campsite.  He found his clothes where they lay, and spend several minutes putting them back on as the others awake prepared to get some last few hours of rest.  Jarrith spoke barely little to any of them... his mind elsewhere and his voice distant.  Even now, standing fully dressed, he still felt unclean.  He felt tainted.  Dirty.  Wretched.  He had always had a dark edge, but that more of an attitudinal thing rather than a blot upon his soul.  He mindlessly gathered his equipment and then moved outside the camp circle to begin his watch.

*****

It did not go well.  Out here in the forest, the sounds of nature all around him, the distant howls that may or may not have been wolves... every one of them made him feel more and more alone.  And with each passing second, the agoraphobia began to take hold and grow.  He felt desperate and angry and hurt and fearful... and every sound made his head snap around, looking for the source.  Barovia was a cursed land.  They all knew it from the beginning... but they fought against it.  Believed it could be cleansed.  But the losses of Selase, Daellin, Perriwimple, the halfling... as well as the countless number of townsfolk... did nothing to erase the thoughts in Jarrith's mind that the land was impossible to cleanse.  It was either going to soil them, or take them to hell.  And he most assuredly was soiled.  The Voice was shrinking.  Growing more quiet.  And there was nothing he could do about it.

Or was there?

He was dirty and he was tainted... but part of that was because he needed a cleansing that none of the people still with him here could accomplish.  Marot was a good soul and a good friend, but had not the spiritual accumen to help him.  Lady Ashlyn was certainly one infused with light... but the light of the Host was much different than the Flame.  She could not help him.  Tessa?  Ladreth?  He barely knew either of them and could get nothing from them.  And Janis?  No... nevermind about Janis.  She walks her own tainted path with her own troubles... fighting against some invisible ghostly army that destroyed her homeland... the problems she carries with her would only deepen the problems of his own.

No... only one person could cleanse him.  Only one person knew of his faith, of his desire to do good, of his need to be... more than he is.  And that person is currently sitting a silent and lonely vigil on an desolate road to an abandoned castle.  Alone.  Without his Brother either.  They never should have split.  It wasn't _right_.  The sum was always much, much more than the parts.  And that was it then.

Jarrith stood up and glanced back to the camp.  He then ducked into the shadow of a tree and began to silently creep over to the horses.  Ever-so-slightly he undid the knots holding the horse in place, then began leading it away.  When he was finally at a distance where he felt he could mount up... he did so.  And began making his way out of the woods... back to the road... back to the village... back to the moutain path... back to his Brother.

And he would never leave his Brother's side again.


----------



## Stormwind

As she wakes, Ashlyn too notes the missing form of the stalker. Her head turns towards her dark mount, which raises it's head from the grass it has been chewing to look directly at her with all too intelligent eyes. A moment of silence and then the majestic beast turns it's head towards the direction from which they came and whinneys once, before returning to its meal.

Ashlyn bows her head slightly and sighs before rising to her feet.
As Janis emits a short brutal laugh, Ashlyn turns to the pale woman and shakes her head, "I don't think so. He took his horse and headed back towards the town. That speaks of a considered action, not the mindless response of a beast as he was during the night. If I had to guess, I would say that he has gone to find his brother in arms."

Ashlyn's shoulders stiffen as she draws herself up by force of will, "Nethertheless, we should break fast and proceed. This is not a place to tarry and we do not have an abundance of time, we must also get back to Lysaga hill in time for tonight if we are to retrieve the medallion, must we not."

Ashlyn quickly packs her bedroll and the torch back into her saddlebags and is soon ready to move out.


----------



## stonegod

_21 Sar, Zarantyr 998 YK_
[HPs restored as w/ a nights rest; new spells can be chosen, etc.]

*Forest Trials*

The party's sleep is fretful, no one rests well that night. The Stalker easily slips away from a camp more attuned to watching out than watching in. The morning's distasteful surprise does little to raise their spirits. But they had to move forward. Wolves in the morning, and witches at night. For it was the night of the dark moon, and the Green Lady was waiting.

*A Lost Flame*

Dark thoughts milling about this head, the Stalker skulks through the forest. The ride back is easier than the ride in---the direction is set---but the trees are no further apart. Thus, it is late morning before he exits onto the Barovian road. As the looming trees finally separate, Jarrith sees something his dark ruminations probably suspected.

Wolf tracks. Many of them. Heading towards the village.


----------



## James Heard

Janis nods to herself in confirmation.

"Let's do this." 

Janis looks as if she might say something further, but holds her tongue.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot awakes to another cold, gray morning in this 'Barovia'.

He starts to go through his morning routine of preparing himself for the day, and notices that Jarrith is gone.  

Not thinking much of it, he continues packing up his gear -- until he hears the interchange between Janis and Ashlyn.

 _"Jarrith is gone?" _  He thinks to himself.

The warlock is crestfallen -- first they lost Selase, then Daellin...   Now with Jarrith and Khensu both gone, Marot feels very little connection to the group.

He never saw eye to eye with Janis, but honestly, who would?  These newcomers all show some merit -- Ashlyn, Tessa, Ladreth, but he didn't _know_ them, and is only now starting to get familiar with their personalities and quirks.

_"But you cannot give up Marot -- you have vowed to free this land from its curse -- even if the Thaolist Six are no more, you still have a duty to this land."_

Marot finishes his packing, then joins the others.

"This land has taken its toll on all of us.  May the Flame keep us in these dark times."

"The loss of Jarrith will only make things harder, but we must persevere."


----------



## DEFCON 1

As he exits the treeline, the claw and paw marks on the ground are unmistakable.  Wolves.  Lots of them.  Heading into town.  Jarrith closes his eyes and breathes heavily, then shakes his head in sadness.  _"This insanity is never going to end, is it?"_ he thinks to himself.  _"Did we awaken a nest of wasps yesterday after all?"_

He climbs up upon the horse and then urges it forward at a fast clip into town.  Best to quickly check things out before heading up the mountain.  Who knows at this point what might have happened?  Of all the other thoughts running through his head, there is one that is much stronger than all the rest.  _"I hope Khensu is all right."_


----------



## pathfinderq1

The night had been a miserable one- mostly the tension and worry, but the actual conditions had not helped either.  Tessa was actually fairly glad that she didn't need much sleep- she didn't think she would have gotten enough to matter.

But they had made it to another morning, and as she went through her sunrise prayers and rituals, she was once more filled with the power of the Sovereign Host and the strength and energy of her faith.  Jarrith's departure was sad, and in its own way troubling, but she could hope to see him again- he was not dead, and his lycanthropic taint had been cleansed.  She was as confident as she could be, considering the situation- and she helped break down their rudimentary camp with a smile, determined to share the rediscovered warmth of her spirit.  She tried not to think about what might lie ahead tonight on Lysaga Hill...

OOC: Slight change to spell list upcoming...


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth waited out most of the night as a silent sentry, patrolling the perimeters of their makeshift camp. When the others were roused for their shift, the half-orc leaned up against a tree and slept in that manner until dawn broke and the movements of his companions woke him. The absence of the shifter didn't strike pangs of remorse into the warrior's heart, he figured he went back to town to cure what ailed him, or folded under the pressure. Countless of times Ladreth had witnessed hardy men fall to the pressures of a warrior's life, and what this shifter had gone through in the past day was more than most men can take, what with being nearly headless and a giant man-eating wolf.


----------



## stonegod

*A Lost Flame*

The Stalker knew something was not right, and drove his horse forward. The scene that he found was a one too familiar. Recently repaired doors busted through. Blood stains on the streets, walls. Wet things he did his best not to identify.

His quick mind noticed that not all the houses were hit. Several on the periphery of town, but then the battered houses become fewer. The blood is no less, however. He suspects that a fight was put up. The caravaners? The townfolk would not have done this, surely. He pressed on, needing answers.

In the town square, he found the bodies. Gathered together, stacked, the collateral of death. Unlike the death from the plague, the quiet corpses screamed their violent ends. Barovian womenfolk and the Jorasco halflings went about their needed work, preparing for another day of burials. The Barovians looked numb; even the halflings has a distant look to them.

Jarrith almost pressed on, his questions answered without raising his voice when thought he saw it. A silvery warhorse, now caked it blood, but surely the same horse. Luminous! But another glance and the apparition was gone. But the sign was clear. Khensu was here.

A man driven, Jarrith threw himself off Selase's old mount, and flung open the door. Expecting the worse, what he found was little better.

A litter. And tending it, two forms. One smaller, blood, dirt and gore hiding its figure. The other, larger but just as haggard. The latter turned, and with a horror in his eyes as deep as the chasm in Jarrith's soul, Khensu met Jarrith's gaze.

"I have failed him, Brother."


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials*

Some of their hearts heavy, the group pushed on without Jarrith. They had a job to do. Some sought Light, other sought to end the dark. But all had to venture into the heart of the tainted forest.

Retracing their steps, the group soon gets a better view of the rock outcrop. From where they are, a dark opening can be seen in the side of the rock.





[Please let me know what preparations the group is making (spells chosen and cast, if stealth is being used, the direction of approach [choose squares near the border for your characters]. I'll then update you on what you see.]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Khensu said:
			
		

> "I have failed him, Brother."



Jarrith steps forward slowly and gently... trying his best to not distract or shock any of the exhausted people who kneel in pain.  He walks over to his Brother and puts his hand on the shifter's shoulder, and replies in a cracked voice "We have all been failing.  My Flame is almost out."

He drops to his knees next to his Lumin Brother, then glances down at the litter to see who it was that Khensu was referring to.


----------



## Stormwind

As the group approach the rocky outcropping, Ashlyn dismounts and steps around to the head of her mount. The two of them seem to be communicating something for a moment, and then the sable stallion inclines his head slightly for Ashlyn to stroke his nose.

Ashlyn then looks across at Ladreth, gestures for him to join her, and quietly heads forward towards the rocky outcropping, trusting that the rest of the group will follow.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth nods his head toward the warrior woman, following her with a hand on the hilt of his new sword. As he passes the rest of the group, he stands tall and steals a glance to each in turn, some show sorrow while others indifference. He unsheathes his large sword and holds it in one hand, not trusting this dark forest.


----------



## stonegod

*A Lost Flame*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He drops to his knees next to his Lumin Brother, then glances down at the litter to see who it was that Khensu was referring to.



Hearing his wounds, the other person turns to Jarrith. He is surprised to find it is Ireena, girded in an old breastplate and with fresh wounds apparent. She nods solemnly, but it quiet as the he looks over the litter.

It was Sir Urik, almost as still as death, Hurrn perched protectively on the old man's chest.

From the strained Khensu and tired Ireena, Jarrith puts together the story. The wolves came night from the forest, surrounding the town. Those with lights on were targeted first, but anyone fleeing was cut down. Almost no resistance was put up except at the town square where Ireena and some of the remaining Denieth mercenaries fought. Somewhere in the earlier part of the fight, Urik had arrived, bringing some frightened townfolk into the center of the village.

Then Lord ir'Zarovich appeared.

Khensu had seen the Lord's carriage, a thing of velvet darkness led by horses faster than even the magebred. The paladin had heard the howls of the wolves, but stood at his post until the carriage blew past him. That was when Khensu had to act. Mounting Luminous, he followed faster than was safe. The paladin's instincts told him something was wrong. 

Both Ireena and Khensu describe the scene, though differently. Ireena's views of the man are colored by her obvious feelings, and she could not identify the strange metal and wood creations that fought at the Lord's side. Khensu could, however. Warforged, with silver tracings no less. The perfect weapon against a lycanthrope horde. Of the Lord himself, Khensu can only describe him as stately but a fury on the field, fighting with blade and magic.

But that is when things went wrong. 

One of the great beasts, having discarded their wolf forms and now walking upon two legs of death, had bitten the paladin. All looked to him, and suddenly a savage fury awakened. "I could not control it. The Beast within only wanted one thing---to kill." Khensu's voice is pained, and he cannot continue. Ireena must finish the tale. Her voice is cold. Steely.

"Your friend became a savage, echoing the beasts around us. His axe cut all around him---wolf, villager, it did not matter. At least one of your guardsmen feel by that blade, his head severed in a single cut." She looks down at Urik. "It was the foolish Knight that stopped him. He possessed a stele, where he found it I do not know, and he strode heedlessly toward the raver, chanting the words of the spell. But you friend, as the last of the chant was intoned, brought his axe down cruelly, nearly cutting Urik in twain." Her look at the Knight softens, a mixture of sadness, curiosity, and perhaps respect. "He is mad, but perhaps you have to be mad to fight here." She looks up at Jarrith again. "But even cut down, Urik held the last of his strength to finish the prayer, and in a flash of light, your friend's madness was lifted." She bows her head again.

Khensu looked at Jarrith, tears flowing freely down his animal-touched face. "I have sinned, Jarrith. The Flame is gone. I cannot hear it."


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials*

The group presses forward towards the outcrop. As they enter the clearing, they see three more of the beastly wereshifters, two patrolling while another hangs back near a cave entrance into the rock. It stands near a sickly green pillar of stone. The shifters turn to the sounds of the lumbering party, menace on their minds.

*Forest Trials: Round 1*




M: 22 
L: 13 
T: 11 
J: 9 
H: 7 
A: 5 
b: 3

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn nods her thanks to Tessa as she takes the offered weapon, "Thank you"

Ashlyn then looks at Ladreth and indicates the werewolf to the south. Then without hesitation, she takes two steps forward and waits between the trees for the werewolf to come to her.

[move to F4 (move action; tree provides +2AC, +1 ref)]
[Ready action to smite Werewolf when it comes in range: Smite attack +13, damage 1d8+1d6+10 (standard action)]


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: Should have posted earlier, but I just got in from a particularly arduous day of work- since Tessa acts before Ashlyn, this ought to work...  FWIW, I had been thinking about this for a while- I just kept forgetting to actually do anything about it...

IC: Once they saw what faced them, Tessa hesitated for a moment, steadying herself- and in that moment she had a flash of insight.  Ashlyn and Ladreth were their front-line fighters- they ought to have the best weaponry for the task...  "Here, Lady Ashlyn," she whispered, holding out the heavy silvered morningstar that she had been wielding with such a spectacular lack of success.  "This ought to serve better than a simple dagger..."

OOC2: trying to hand off the +1 silver morningstar to Ashlyn.  Tessa will switch to her crossbow, loaded with silver bolts. Action-wise, that is (I guess) amove to hand off the morningstar, and a move or standard to ready the x-bow.


----------



## James Heard

Janis shouts, "Green Lady! Come parlay, before your moon children wet the wood again with their blood!"

_What would Mother say if she could see me now? Parlaying with witches 'fore the werewolves in the woods?_

Janis snorts in amusement to some unsaid comedy.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Khensu said:
			
		

> "I have sinned, Jarrith. The Flame is gone. I cannot hear it."



Jarrith's tears fell from his eyes as well as he listened to his Brother's story.  When the shifter Inquistor had finished, the Stalker puts both his hands upon his brother's broad shoulders.

"You are not alone in this, Brother.  In fact is seems as though that even when seperated, we are together.  For last night the same action befell me.  The others and I were in the forest looking for the sunsword... when we also were attacked by these transformative creatures.  I too was bitten.  And last night as I slept I apparently turned bestial as well, and caused much suffering to Lady Ashlyn and the others.  But all I remember from that experience was a nightmare."

He looks downward and sighs.  "I felt unclean... _still_ feel unclean... and I abandoned them... shamefully... to come and find you.  And it appears as though we now both have much to atone for."

He looks at the young woman briefly, then motions with his head to the litter.  "Is Sir Urik gone?  Or does a small spark of life still cling to him?  For I have further curative magics as needed."

Jarrith stands up and looks back out the window to the outside... to the morning of despair that covers the village.  "Brother... I know not what our group might be coming upon out there in the woods... nor whether we'd be able to catch up to them.  But as long as my Flame has the barest of embers, I will relight yours.  And perhaps combined we will succeed in fanning the Flames to their former strengths.  Will you join me?  I think we have much we need to do."


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 47/47

Ladreth stands tall and firm, ready to defend his companions and provide a barrier between them and the unnatural beasts. He waits at the white lady’s words, hoping that they will do as she orders, expecting them to not.

Ladreth will ready an action to attack if it appears that they will attack. +15/+10 2d6+11. If he charges, standard modifiers apply.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Seeing more of the horrid were-creatures made the events of the past day come crashing back into Marot's mind -- and he had _just_ been able to stop thinking about Jarrith leaving the group for a moment.

Clenching his fists, he summons a bolt of dark eldritch energy from deep inside him and maliciously fires it towards the closest were-beast.

"You are an affront to the Flame, and you will perish!" Marot yells out.

OOC: Eldritch spear on Shifter in K3 - +6 ranged touch, 3d6.


----------



## stonegod

*A Lost Flame*

Khensu looks at Jarrith grimly, but then flinches when he mentions healing. Lowly, trying to shield it from the others, the shifter morns, "No, you do not understand, Brother. If you may still heal, the Flame is with you. But from me... it is gone. I hear it not, and cannot channel its warmth to heal or call forth Luminous. It is gone!"

A cough and sputter comes from the litter, indicating Urik's retained life. His eyes open, still filled with mirth and vitality, even if his body is weakened. His gaze falls on the two Lumin brothers. "Ah, Master Bronns. I heard you mention some nonsense about healing my wounds. Do not be bothered. I will be able to tend them well enough in time. The people need your healing more than I, those that will have it, and you have battles to fight." Hurrn looks at Jarrith intently, cawing once. Urik chuckles, though it is cut off. Wiping off the blood from his lips, Urik continues. "Mind him not; Hurrn thinks I am obstinate. And they say birds are flighty! Ha-ha!" 

Propping himself up, the holy warrior looks intently at Khensu then back and the Stalker. "Let me tell you a secret of this land. All of it suffers, from the babe whose mother's milk is tainted by hatred for the young lady that has her husband's eye to the Burgomaster who keeps a great weapon for himself selfishly." Ireena stiffens at the barb, her lips tightening. "But it is those that fight who suffer the most. They are the ones who the Curse focuses on, tempting them by what they want and turning what they believe into ashes. My own mentor was such, so obsessed with the dark castle that he became enslaved to its will. I spoke of his death, but I did not say who was responsible for it." He steady look gives it no doubt.

"So trust me when I know what can and cannot be redeemed. The fact you still crave to hear your 'Flame' speaks that it has not all died. If you seek forgiveness, I cannot give you that. I cannot forgive that which needs it not. Atonement... My mentor sought it as he died, and as he lay in the shattered Castle chapel, it seemed it was given. So, if you seek to cleanse your transgressions... venture to the Castle and pray. But be warned, it will not be easy."

Another coughing fit wracks the big knight. "Now go! There are battle to be fought. No reason to dally over a frail man and his bird."


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials*

*Forest Trials: Round 1*

Enraged by the memory of Jarrith, Marot pours out dark purple energy that catches the off-guard shifter. [15hp; lightly wounded] Ladreth is more calm, drawing his sword and waiting patiently for the enemy to come. [Readies]

Tessa, realizing her weapon would better serve Ashlyn, holds if forth to the holy warrior, swinging up her crossbow out with her other hand. Janis, meanwhile, calls out a challenge to the Green Witch. But the manic laughter she hears from inside the cave is not the voice of that crone---it is a thing of sharp edges tinged with savage nature in sing-song.

"Come, come to see, to see. Come, come to bleed, to bleed!"

The voice still echoing, the shifters pounce. The one near the green pillar barks something, then pulls back into the cave. [O6 withdraws] The wounded one bounds through the forest, through it has to squeeze through the close together trees. This is fortunate for Ladreth, who swipes the beast from stern to stem with the blade. Even as it closes, the cut still festers. [Hit; 21hp before DR; moderately wounded] The other lopes up to the halforc, its pitted greatsword in hand.

Her face purposeful, Ashlyn takes Tessa's weapon and steps forward to engage the wounded lycanthrope. The silver weapon flashes powerfully with the Host's power, and the creature buckles under the blow, a gargled howl escaping its lips. [17hp smite; severely wounded] On the other side of the undergrowth, the bear roars a defiant challenge, but holds near the Stormhand.

*Forest Trials: Round 2*




M: 22 
L: 13 
T: 11 
J: 9 
H: 7 [E5: severely wounded, squeezing]
A: 5 
b: 3

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## James Heard

Janis shrugs.

"So be it. The moon shall not save you."

Janis gestures with a flick of disdain from her wrist, which flings a tapestry of translucent cyan thorns which settle upon one of the werecreatures and seem to drag it toward it to the ground - pulling it into its more natural form.

OOC: Casting _Countermoon_ on Werewolf d5 (the nonwounded one), Will Save DC15 or revert to its natural form (no alternate form or lycanthropy) for 12 hours.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

His teeth clenched, his left hand tightly formed into a fist, and his right grasps his mace in a death grip.  It was clear that the pain in his soul had begun to rise iinto a fevered pitch.

Marot unleashed another blast of eldritch essence into the already wounded werewolf.  His aura changing from peaceful to that of searing hate.



OOC: Eldritch blast on E/F - 5 -- Ranged touch +7, 3d6+1


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 47/47

Ladreth stays his position, hoping to cut off the rest of the group from any attacks. He grits his teeth and swings his sword hard into the squeezed, injured beast, hoping to cut him down and have his follow through wound the second as well.

Full Attack on the injured; +15/10 2d6+11, Cleave. If the first attack kills, obviously cleave and then 2nd attack on the uninjured. You know how it goes.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn attacks, the morningstar a blur in the morning light as it moves in a complex pattern, striking out at the great beast twice.

[Attack +9/+4, damage 1d8+4/1d8+4 (full action)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sir Urik said:
			
		

> "So trust me when I know what can and cannot be redeemed. The fact you still crave to hear your 'Flame' speaks that it has not all died. If you seek forgiveness, I cannot give you that. I cannot forgive that which needs it not. Atonement... My mentor sought it as he died, and as he lay in the shattered Castle chapel, it seemed it was given. So, if you seek to cleanse your transgressions... venture to the Castle and pray. But be warned, it will not be easy."



Jarrith nods at the wisdom of Sir Urik's words.  "Aye Brother... the Chapel!  Remember the words of the gypsy when she made mention of Sir Urik's holy symbol?  It had to be taken to the castle's Chapel, because that was one of the last vestiges of light in this cursed land.  You may think that you have lost the Flame entirely... but believe me when I tell you that the reason I found you so quickly was because I _saw_ Luminous outside for the merest of moments.  He vanished quickly from my sight as the steed is wont do to... but he IS out there... waiting to be called again.  So do not give up hope!  I will prop you up as you will do the same for me... as it has always been and always will be.  Come.  Let us do what Sir Urik says.  We have worked to do here in the village."

The Stalker stands up and pulls Sir Khensu to his feet.  "If the other return from the woods with the Sunsword in hand... then tonight we will all venture back to Lysaga Hill and reclaim the Symbol of the Raven.  With both items in hand, we can make our way to the castle and hopefully awaken them both... the sword in the tombs below... and the symbol in the chapel.  And while we are at the chapel, we will pray.  Pray to the Flame.  Pray for forgiveness for our transgressions.  And we will hear the Voice again.  This I swear to you, my Brother."


----------



## stonegod

*The Forest Trials*

*Forest Trials: Round 2*

His anger burning, Marot pored the fury into his blasts. The Voice inside seemed to sing along to his rage, and the blow caught the wereshifter with enough power to fling it against the tree. [Critical hit; 18hp; near death] Landreth used the opportunity well, and with a might swing, cut down the first shifter and nicked the other. [26 hp before DR drops one; Cleave does 15hp before DR; lightly wounded] But using a move he picked from Tobias, he used the momentum to bring the weapon down at the neck, and the shifter scream-howls as its collarbone is shattered! [Critical! 36hp before DR; moderately wounded]

Aiming carefully, Tessa fired a silvery bolt at the beast, catching it in the leg. [5hp; severely wounded] Janis shrugs, and with a chant she learned in the Reaches, attempts to strip away the moon from the wereshifter. But its resolve is too strong, and it shrugs off the curse. [Will save succeeds]

From the cave, the sing-song continues. "Trees need blood, dance for blood. Grow in blood, give the blood!" 

The wounded wereshifter barks at Ladreth, and using its sword as a distraction, forces the mercenary to overreach. That is when its jaws clamped shut on the halforc. It was a light wound, but its jagged teeth caused severe blood loss, leaving Ladreth feeling drained. [Greatsword missed; bite hits; 7hp and 1 Con damage] Even limping, however, it is agile enough to duck the lady paladin's swings. [Both attacks miss]

*Forest Trials: Round 3*




M: 22
L: 13 [33/41; 1 Con damage]
T: 11 
J: 9 
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: severely wounded]
A: 5 
b: 3

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## James Heard

"To the cave!" Janis shouts, whistling a command to her great lumbering companion with a wave to attack the remaining werecreature outside before dashing toward the cave entrance.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 34/41; -1 Con

Ladreth audibly grunts at being bitten, the first noise uttered in his current company. He pulls away from the large beast, leaning back and cutting upward toward its groin, before shifting his momentum and bringing the sword back across at head level, hoping to end this threat before venturing into the cave.

Full Attack on the remaining werewolf, +15/+10 2d6+11, if Marot downs him without killing him, Ladreth will perform a coup de grace. If Marot kills him outright, Ladreth will move toward the cave entrance, hoping his darkvision can spot anything within.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa knew that the shifters were just guardians- the true threat awaited them in that cave.  She moved forward cautiously, loading another silver bolt in her crossbow- besides the cackling voice, there was at least one more were-shifter in there as well.

OOC: Move to H3, second move action to reload crossbow


----------



## stonegod

[S@squ@tch and Stormwind are absent, so I'll move forward]

*Forest Trials: Round 3*

An almost palatable nimbus of fury surrounding him, Marot continues his assault, the purple bolts slamming true. [9hp] The halforc follows with two quick slices, but only one finds purchase. [19hp before DR, near death]

Looking behind her, Tessa believed the mercenary could finish the guardians, and cautiously approached the cave entrance. Janis follows behind her, pushing ahead towards the maw to get a better look.

At the maw is the perfectly smooth green pillar, radiating softly with its down pulse. Even this far, Janis can feel something _wrong_ about it. The cave itself is lightless, falling quickly into shadow, though she can see it divert in two directions. As she gets closer, the sing-song rises again.

"Hair so white, skins so pale! Bathe in blood to bring the color!"

The remaining were-shifter, on the brink of death, snaps its jaws at Ladreth, but does not press the attack. Instead, it pulls back, withdrawing towards the cave mouth. [Withdraw] But Ashlyn refuses to let it go, pursuing it doggedly. [Double move to follow] Janis' companion is not far behind.

*Forest Trials: Round 4*





Shadowy illumination are the transparent clouds.

M: 22
L: 13 [33/41; 1 Con damage]
T: 11 
J: 9 
H: 7 [E5: dying; I10: near death]
A: 5 
b: 3

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## James Heard

Janis sweeps her hands into majestic arcs followed by low intonations before releasing another wave of necromancy upon the forest.

_Another tainted bit of rock..._

OOC: Casting _Decomposition_, 50ft emanation centered on Janis affecting all enemies for 3 additional hit points of damage once they take damage on their turn for 6 rounds, SR applies, no Save. 

Knowledge checks on the green pillar? Spellcraft? Move action to wtf? at new information.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 33/41; Con -1

Cursing himself for not finishing off the creature before it ran away, Ladreth grimaces at the missed opportunity and the distance it amassed between them. He instead follows the white woman, fearing her headstrong nature would get her into trouble. He runs as fast as he can in her direction, hoping to prove useful toward her.

Ladreth will move as much as it takes for him to be near the Janis, in all probability he knows he should be in front of her, but would probably end up near L5 or L8. Hopefully his darkvision will penetrate the cave.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa continued to move forward cautiously as well, following Janis towards the eerie green pillar at the cave entrance.

OOC: Move to L 6; standard action to either examine pillar (if no enemies are in sight) or fire crossbow (if any enemies are visible in the cave area).


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 4*

"You cannot escape the Flame!", Marot shouted, purple fury emanating from his hands. But the Bear's large form causes the warlock to overestimate the shot, and it flies just above the shifter's head. [Miss due to cover] Meanwhile, Ladreth hurries to try to catch up to the Pale Lady, his eyes trying in vain to see anything hidden. Tessa also follows, fruitlessly attempting to identify the mysterious green rock. [No applicable knowledge skills]

A wave of verdant blackness bursts forth at the end of Janis' casting, and the retreating were-shifter's wounds begin to fester. Janis barely hears a feral grunt of surprise from somewhere in the cave. But it is the pillar that captures her attention. She recalls stories from the Watchers of pillars of green rock that appear in places touched by Thelanis or its court; usually things of warmth and comfort. This appears to something similar, tough tainted, ruined somehow. She would be wary of getting too close, and the Host forbid touching it. [KN: Nature]

The silvery sing-song continues, but with a more cracked edge to it. "Sing a song of fire! Burn and join the pyre!" Suddenly, an orb of flame shoots from within the cave darkness, briefly illuminating rock and a flicking arm. Its zeros in on Janis, burning her up-flung arm. [8hp fire damage]

The wounded were-shifter, Ashlyn, and the Bear continue their chase, but the brush slows the paladin quite a bit.

*Forest Trials: Round 5*




Shadowy illumination are the transparent clouds.

M: 22
L: 13 [33/41; 1 Con damage]
T: 11 
J: 9 [34/42]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: near death, decomposition]
A: 5 
b: 3

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Pink Border: Prone


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"You won't escape my fury!" Marot screams at the wounded shifter as he bounds after it through the underbrush.


OOC: Move to M8, eldritch spear on Shifter (+7 ranged touch -- 3d6+1).  Hopefully Darkvision/See Invisibility will help offset the shadowy illumination


----------



## Stormwind

Seeing as the bear is much closer to the nearly dead shifter, Ashlyn turns her attention to the source of the blast of fire that came from with the cave. Moving quickly she enters the cave, determined to resolve the problem quickly.

[Double move to R7]


----------



## James Heard

Janis stands her ground to allow her necromancy to take full effect, but slips her favorite Cyran wand out of its place at her side and uses it to cast her spell of multiple images.

"Don't touch the pillar!"

OOC: Pulling out the Eternal Wand of Mirror Image and using it on herself.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Taking Janis's warning to heart, Tessa gave a worried glance into the cave.  It was awfully dark in there- and not all of her friends could see in pitch blackness.  She knew that her own crossbow was much less deadly than most of her friends' weapons, and she could help in other ways.   

OOC: Casting Nimbus of Light (Cleric 1, from CompDiv); then move forward to N 10 (being careful to avoid getting too close to the pillar; slinging cross bow while moving- will draw "Milosh's wand" next round.


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 5*

Lips snarled in fury, Marot slams another bolt into the beast, this time through its left eye! The creature crumples lifeless, the Voice singing in time with the green thrumming of the pillar all along. [10hp; dead]

Ladreth, hoping to protect the Stormhand and others, pushes through the rubble to the cave mouth. Though he can see clearly into the cave mouth, he is not in deep enough to get a lock on the shifer's location, though he sees glimpses of something behind a series of spikes to the north and hiding behind the cave wall to the south.

A warm glow now surrounding her, Tessa cautiously approaches the southern portion of the cave. Nothing new comes to eye, however. Janis, meanwhile, protects herself with multiple copies of herself.

Stepping forth into the shadow, Ladreth and Marot can plainly see the source of the silvery voice---an unnaturally beautiful girl in the flush of womanhood, her femininity hardly covered by the cloak that follows her movements. But her eyes tell a different story, a story of madness.

Mad or no, the power of her presence washes over Ladreth, the cloud in his one good eye preventing him from glancing at the too perfect form. [Fort save succeeds vs. gaze-like attack] She giggles in a too high pitch, singing, "Eye of white, look you not! For you shan't like what you wrought!" With that, her cracked stare bores into Ladreth's skull, and the image of it knocks him senseless as his sword clatters to the ground! [Fort save fails; stunned 6 rounds]

A shuffling sound comes from within the cavern, slowly approaching the mouth.

Not knowing what awaits her, Ashlyn rushes to the fore. In the shadows, she just makes out the third were-creature hiding to the north, but as she turns her head, her gaze falls upon the feminine fey. She manages to snap her head back just as she felt the unearthliness of it try to burn her sight. [Fort save just makes it vs gaze-like ability] 

The Bear roars in confusion.

*Forest Trials: Round 6*




Shadowy illumination are the transparent clouds.

M: 22
L: 13 [33/41; 1 Con damage; stunned 6 rounds]
T: 11 
J: 9 [34/42, _mirror image_ (4 images, 30 rounds)]
V: 8 [decomposition]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead, decomposition]
A: 5 
b: 3

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned


----------



## James Heard

Janis fires a bolt of electricity into the pillar. If the these creatures are congregating around these formations then she must deny them to them.


----------



## Stormwind

After a glance at the obviously insane, skimpily dressed girl, Ashlyn takes a couple of steps into the cave towards the shifter and strikes with the spiked head of the morningstar.

[Move to R5 (move action)]
[Attack shifter +9, damage 1d8+4 (standard action)]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Not denying a surge of arousal at viewing such a beautiful feminine form, Marot tempers this emotion with his searing hate that has surrounded him.

"Ah, you must be the source of this vile curse on the wood -- and you will burn for your transgressions!"   

Marot shakes his gloved fist at the woman and causes his hand to become wreathed in a ring of flame.  He summons forth the eldritch from within him and combines it with the flame, and launches it towards the woman.


OOC: Move to O7 -- eldritch spear against fey creature, use one charge from gloves of eldritch admixture (2 charges left) for +7 ranged attack, 5d6+1.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa continued to make her way forward, drawing the wand they had recovered from the crypt as she moved.  

OOC: Move to Q 7, drawing wand while moving.  If not blind or stunned, fire Milosh's wand at the fey creature.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 33/41; 1 Con Loss; Stunned

Ladreth's mind swam with incoherent thoughts, each one screaming in his head. All he wanted to do was bring his hands to cover his ears, and lay down to sleep it all away. Amidst the chaos, forming in his head was the dual image of beauty and horror, pounding at the front of his skull. He could do naught but look, look to enjoy, look to die. A bitter ironic thought coalesced subconsciously into the back of Ladreth's mind, and for the first time in his life he was glad to only have one working eye. He almost screamed aloud at this, and would have if not for his complete lack of control over his own body.


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 6*

Marot, confident in his rage, storms forward, preparing to end this madness, fair form or no. But as he gets closer, and glimpses the tree scope of what he faces, the otherworldly nature of _her_ strike him blind! [Fort save fails; blinded] Wailing in futile fury, the warlock blasts the location where he last saw the fey, but the tittering giggles indicate the uselessness of his action. Only the others see how the bolt is bounced away by the girl-creature's glance. [Miss]

Conflicting thoughts roil in Ladreth's brain, but not even a finger twitches.

Tessa's brow furrowed when Marot and Ladreth were seemingly struck senseless, and cautiously she drew her new wand wand. But as she turned the corner behind Lady Ashlyn, she looked directly at the unearthly, insane beauty before her, and too was rendered sightless. [Blind]

With the light from Tessa's spell vanishing the shadows, the Stormhand clearly sees the Thanalis-borne creature before her. Eldeen rangers spoke of them often, both desiring and fearing their blindness causing beauty. A single glance once close enough.... the otherness of the nymph. [Kn: Nature]  Hoping to shatter them by taking away their focus, Janis throws lightning at the pillar. But the material is too strong for the weak blast. [4hp does not overcome hardness]

The tainted nymph giggles and cackles at once, a sound entrancing and agonizing. "So many eyes, so many eyes! Pay the price! Pay the price!" Seeing the Lady paladin neither blind nor stupefied, she focuses her ill will there. But Ashlyn's divine fortitude shrugs off the power. [Ashlyn succeeds on save]

The stalking were-creature continues forward, its twisted snout sampling the air. It is then that Ashlyn sees that its eyes are closed, shut against the foul fey's curse. But even its keen senses are not enough, and a rouge spike causes it to flinch, spoiling its swing at the paladin. [Miss]

Ashlyn forces herself to focus on the beast before her, glancing away from the naked form. The beast's keen sense allow it to react even when effectively blinded, though the paladin's morningstar managed to find purchase with a glancing blow. [7hp with _decomposition_; lightly wounded]

Unsure what to do, the bear lumbers back to protect Janis.

*Forest Trials: Round 7*




M: 22 [blinded]
L: 13 [33/41; 1 Con damage; stunned 5 rounds]
T: 11 [blinded]
J: 9 [34/42, _mirror image_ (4 images, 29 rounds)]
V: 8 [decomposition]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead; R5, lightly wounded, decomposition]
A: 5 
b: 3

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Orange Border: Blinded, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn takes a step to the side, and seeing the sightlessness that came over Tessa, she voices her advice, "Tessa, take a step back, you're too close to the fighting here."
Then Ashlyn resumes her attacks upon the shifter, striking out with two fast, successive blows with the gleaming morningstar in her hand.

[Full attack vs shifter +9/+4, damage 1d8+4/1d8+4]


----------



## James Heard

Cursing, Janis puts away her eternal wand and retrieves her scroll of _lightning bolt_ from its carefully hidden location.

"Mercenary, where you're at is the wrong place to be!" she warns.


----------



## stonegod

*A Lost Flame*

Jarrith and the dejected Khensu attempt to help with tending the living and the dead. While the Jorasco healers welcome the help, the townsfolk are much more reluctant, making the sign of the evil eye and often walking off when possible or doing their best to refuse service for those too wounded to move. Khensu says nothing during these times, accepting them as his fate. Eventually, the shifter tends more to the dead, a penance away from accusing stares.

To Jarrith's surprise, the death count is not as high as he expected. After the initial attacks, villagers were smart enough to douse lights and make their places looked abandoned. In another fortunate turn of event, though more morbid, none of the villagers savaged by the beasts survived the attack---the curse, if passed, died with them. However, that cannot be said of all of wounded.

Vincent Korr d'Deneith was another member of the expedition guards; a Blademark, not a simple mercenary. It was his brother, another up-and-comer, that had died by Khensu's axe. Vincent had been among those that had brought the shifter paladin down, but not before the Blademark had been bitten twice by the werewolf menace.

Mateusz, realizing immediately the problem, had thrown Vincent in chains, and, against the innkeepers wishes, made an impromptu prison in the cellar under the Vine. And that is where Jarrith found the Blademark, pacing shiftlessly while what life there was still continued above him.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa stumbled blindly backwards, trying to get out of immediate danger.  Desperate to help, she called upon the power of the Sovereign Host to empower her companions.

OOC: 5-foot step south to Q 8; cast Prayer


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 7*

Frustrated by his blindness, Marot calls out it useless fury. Ladreth fares little better---though he manages to fight off the too perfect sight of the nymph before him as he staggers about. [Makes Fort save vs. aura] Tessa, meanwhile, tries to keep it together, praying to the Host for luck. There presence washes over the cave. [_prayer_] Janis uses the time to prepare for a caustic bolt.

Oblivious to the others, the twisted few focuses her ire on the lady paladin. "You must see! See you must!"  The power of nature's ire almost overwhelms Ashlyn, but she pushes through it with a force of will. But it leaves her drained---she doubts she can do it again. [Fort save succeeds due to AP; last AP spent]

The sightless were-creature presses its attack, little hindered by its closed eyes. Its motions are a blur, supernaturally fast. Ashlyn manages to parry one thrust of its large sword and deflect another with her shield, but she leaves an opening that costs her---its fetid maw crushes her shield arm, wounding the bone! [12hp + 1 Con damage]

Trying to ignore the pain, Ashlyn swings weakly at the beast. The pain in her other arm is too much, and the swings miss. [Both miss]

The bear growls its defiance.

*Forest Trials: Round 8*





M: 22 [blinded; prayer 6 rounds]
L: 13 [33/41; 1 Con damage; stunned 4 rounds; prayer 6 rounds]
T: 11 [blinded; prayer 6 rounds]
J: 9 [34/42, _mirror image_ (4 images, 28 rounds); prayer 6 rounds]
V: 8 [decomposition; prayer 6 rounds]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead; R5, lightly wounded, decomposition, prayer 6 rounds]
A: 5 [31/43; 1 Con damage; prayer 6 rounds]
b: 3 [prayer 6 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Orange Border: Blinded, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned


----------



## James Heard

Frowning at the tall mercenary's back to her still, Janis corrects the facial tick and steels her heart to the task at hand. Her eyes flick over the supple paper of the parchment and as the words lift themselves off the page her mouth reads them aloud, following the will of the magic and letting it guide her hand. As the spell completes itself she releases it with the chopping motion of a slaughterhouse hand, a brilliant arc of lightning painting itself before her directed at the werewolf.

"Surrender and perhaps I shall remember the taste of mercy before I carve off your lips and cook them over rice," Janis warns.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn takes a step around the werewolf, putting it between her and the scantily clad girl, as she doggedly continues her attacks upon the were-creature with the gleaming morningstar in her hand.

[5ft step to Q6]
[Full attack vs shifter +9/+4, damage 1d8+4/1d8+4]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Sightless*

"By the flame!  My eyes!" calls out Marot.

His hate reaching a fevered pitch, the lack of sight only serving to fuel it ever more.

"You...WILL...DIE FOR THIS!"

He sends an eldritch bolt in the direction of where he last heard the voice of the nymph.

OOC: Eldritch Blast (+8/3d6+2) 50% miss chance due to blindness/concealment.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa could still hear the sounds of battle, but it was so difficult to hold out hope when the odds seemed so badly against them.  Still, she was buoyed up by the power of the Sovereign Host, and she drew deeply upon that strength, trying to channel that energy into those who yet fought.  "Ashlyn, let the Host empower you," she called, trying to reach for a moment of contact... 

OOC: Casting Bull's Strength, attempting to target Ashlyn (since it requires only a brief touch after casting, hopefully the sound of her voice will be enough to fix on).  Then another 5-foot step back out of the fight (to Q 9)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith steps gingerly down the stairs into the Vine's basement.  He allows his eyes time to adjust, then calls out to the Blademark found within.  "d'Deneith?  You here?"

He finishes walking down the stairs and his feet land gently on the packed earth of the basement floor.  He sees the guardsman pacing around the room, his arms and feet chained together and the whole mess secured to the far wall.  If he was to change, he would have a heck of a time getting loose.  Jarrith looks at him, sees the large bite marks on his skin, then steps forward towards him.

"It seems that you've found yourself on the same boat I was on last night..."  he says while motioning towards the bite marks.  "A curse to be sure.  But trust me when I tell you... you'll be thankful for those chains once the sun goes down."

He glances back towards the stairs, then quickly turns back to meet the guard's gaze.  "May I get you something?  Water?  Some food?  I'm afraid your condition is untreatable until the young girl Tessa that you travelled with here returns to town.  She was the one who cured my disease... and I pray by the Flame she will be able to cure yours as well."

He stands silently in front of the man to hear what he has to say.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 33/41; 1 Con Loss; Stunned

The horror in Ladreth's mind continued to grow louder and awaken a dormant fear hidden in the back of his subconscious. That fear held him still, its source the beautiful woman with a hideous design. Images and latent insecuries rushed to the forefront of the strong half-orc's vision, the dark cave obscured by the mockery of his childhood peers, the beatings and silent misery he endured. There existed no resolution, no salvation; only terror.


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 8 (Partial)*

The warlock's fuming does not help his blind aim which misses horribly. [Miss] But the anger causes something in him to snap, and he feels dizzy a moment. It is then gone, but the Voice continues to harangue and rail against the unseen foes. Only Janis, behind the pillar and Marot, saw the green stone flare briefly. 

Ladreth and Tessa dealt with their problems differently. The mercenary's mind continue to reel, shamefully revisiting his past, oblivious to Janis' gestures behind him. The cleric, meanwhile, tried to infuse the lady paladin with strength. Her blind grope just manages to touch Ashlyn's cold steel armor, but it is enough for the enchantment. [_Bull's Strength_]

Knowing what she has to do, Janis intones the arcane words. Though her training in that arena is not fresh, she manages the correct words and gestures, and flings the bolt a the were-creature at the twisted nymph. [Caster level check succeeds] But the shifter-creature and the fey exhibit fine reflexes, and minimize their exposure to the bolt. Ladreth is also fortunate, and is only clipped by the magic. [7hp after save w/o _decomposition_]

The bare creature screams shrilly at Janis' magic, her words incomprehensible. Her furious glare slams into Ashlyn once more, and she once again almost reels from the force of it. [Fort save succeeds due to _prayer_] Her lycanthrope warrior barks at the druid, but continues to press the attack against the paladin. Once one sword strike gets through, but it is enough to slam her against the cave wall through its force. She knows she cannot take much more of this if nothing is done. [Hit; 25hp; Near death]

[A pause to allow Stormwind to update Ashlyn's actions in light of her wounds.]

*Forest Trials: Round 8 (Partial)*




M: 22 [blinded; prayer 6 rounds]
L: 13 [26/41; 1 Con damage; stunned 3 rounds; prayer 5 rounds]
T: 11 [blinded; prayer 5 rounds]
J: 9 [34/42, _mirror image_ (4 images, 27 rounds); prayer 5 rounds]
V: 8 [decomposition; prayer 5 rounds]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead; R5, lightly wounded, decomposition, prayer 5 rounds]
A: 5 [6/43; 1 Con damage; prayer 5 rounds; _bull's strenght_ 60 rounds]
b: 3 [prayer 5 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Orange Border: Blinded, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned


----------



## stonegod

*A Lost Flame*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "May I get you something?  Water?  Some food?  I'm afraid your condition is untreatable until the young girl Tessa that you travelled with here returns to town.  She was the one who cured my disease... and I pray by the Flame she will be able to cure yours as well."
> 
> He stands silently in front of the man to hear what he has to say.



The Blademark looked at Jarrith with a simmering anger hardly disguised. It was then that Jarrith noted that the warrior's wounds had not been healed. "Get me anything? My brother, alive. That traitor, punished. Me, free." The man shook his chains a moment for emphasis. "But that's not to be, is it, Flamist? Should it be telling that both of the 'Pure Ones' went mad last night? How many have died on this expedition you were to protect? If you want to do something for me now, kill me now instead of it having to be done slowly."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Vincent said:
			
		

> Get me anything? My brother, alive. That traitor, punished. Me, free.  But that's not to be, is it, Flamist? Should it be telling that both of the 'Pure Ones' went mad last night? How many have died on this expedition you were to protect? If you want to do something for me now, kill me now instead of it having to be done slowly."



Jarrith's jaw hardens when the man calls his Brother a traitor.  He takes another step towards the man and looks him dead in the eyes.  "I see.  My Brother gets bitten by one of those creatures and thus, anything that occured after that brands him a traitor.  I know you are hurting for the loss of your own brother... but that's awfully big talk coming from a man who will go through the exact same torture himself tonight."  He steps even closer, and then gives the Blademark a venomous sideways grin while he whispers to the man under his breath.  "How about I let you free tonight so you can undertake the change too... attack anyone and everyone with no ability to stop it... loved ones and hated rivals both... then tomorrow morning when you turn back you can feel that dark maggot twisting in your soul... just like we're all feeling."

His maniacal grin and wide eyes almost start taunting the man.  "Would you like that?  Hmm?  You want to go mad too?  Wake up tomorrow with blood on your hands?  Because you're going to.  You know that?  Oh yes... one twist of a key in that lock of yours and your soul can get shattered just like my Brother and mine were.  You want freedom that bad?  Just say the word, friend.  You can become just like us.  See how you like it!"

When his adrenaline finally gives out... Jarrith's eyes unfocus a bit and his breathing gets heavy.  For a few moments he gets lost in his own thoughts.  After about twnety seconds of silent soul-searching, his body gives way to a full-body shiver.  The Stalker then looks up at the man with pain and agony in his eyes, and he shakes his head to clear it of it's dark thoughts.  "No... No.  No, I would not wish what my Brother and I have gone through on anybody.  Your heart might feel pain for your loss of your brother... but my Brother's very soul feels the pain for what he did and what he lost.  As does mine.  And this is a pain that _nobody_ should ever have to feel.  I'm sorry.  I'm sorry for what you've gone through and what you will go through.  But just know that those chains are saving your very soul."

Jarrith turns back to the stairs and slowly begins walking towards them.  He mumbles to the Blademark over his shoulder "One night in this prison is a small price to pay for what would otherwise be a lifetime of agony for what you'd do tonight if you were freed.  Your soul is still clean.  Be thankful... and pray that Tessa will be able to remove the taint within you."


----------



## Stormwind

As she is slammed into the wall by the force of the blow, Ashlyn staggers slightly from the combined wounds. Placing her hand upon the fresh wound in her side she focus's and something bright within her surges to the surface. it is there for only a moment before it subsides back within her, but the greatest of her wounds are gone, gone as if they never were. Stepping back into the fray, Ashlyn grins. It is the cold merciless grin of one who faces death once again, an old acquaintance that is so familiar that one might call it a friend ... yet Ashlyn continues to fight that she might fight again some other day.

[Lay on hands on herself for 24 hp healing (standard action)]


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 8 (Complete)*

Determined, the holy warrior calls upon the Host to grant her a second wind. [Lay on hands] Her wounds tended for now, she renters the fight.

The bear, without other orders, continues to defend Janis.

*Forest Trials: Round 9*




M: 22 [blinded; prayer 6 rounds]
L: 13 [26/41; 1 Con damage; stunned 3 rounds; prayer 5 rounds]
T: 11 [blinded; prayer 5 rounds]
J: 9 [34/42, _mirror image_ (4 images, 27 rounds); prayer 5 rounds]
V: 8 [decomposition; prayer 5 rounds]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead; R5, lightly wounded, decomposition, prayer 5 rounds]
A: 5 [30/43; 1 Con damage; prayer 5 rounds; _bull's strenght_ 60 rounds]
b: 3 [prayer 5 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Orange Border: Blinded, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned


----------



## stonegod

*A Lost Flame*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "One night in this prison is a small price to pay for what would otherwise be a lifetime of agony for what you'd do tonight if you were freed.  Your soul is still clean.  Be thankful... and pray that Tessa will be able to remove the taint within you."



The Blademark looks cooly at the manic then calm Stalker, apparently unsure of what to make of him. Vincent, like so many others on the Expedition, has been taken far past his breaking point. "If I turn, kill me. I will not be that which killed my brother." He grows silent.


----------



## James Heard

"Kill them, " Janis says with a command to her ursine companion, pointing at the werewolf.

Shaking off concern for her companions with practiced effortlessness, Janis begins to intone a spell to make herself a fierce predator in her own right.

OOC: Casting _Bite of the Werewolf_, which should give Janis +2 Str, +4 to Dex and Con, +4 natural armor, a 1d6 bite attack, and blind-fighting for 6 rounds.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn continues her assault on the shifter, but her fighting is much more defensive now, as she fights to hold her foes at bay. Her laboured breathing interspersed with occasional silent gasps, indicate that she it hurt, yet she will not give in. Something inside of her gives her the tenacity to continue, even in the face of such odds.

[Full combat expertise (+5AC, -5 attack) -> AC 27]
[Full attack vs shifter +6/+1, damage 1d8+6/1d8+6]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Sightless*

Not knowing if his eldritch energy is finding its mark or not, Marot continues to let the eldritch energy flow through him like an open valve.

In the span of a heartbeat, the blindness triggers a flashback to his nights in the dark, cold pit, where he struggled against his bonds -- horribly alone.  Goosebumps appear on his exposed skin and a horrified look comes over his face.  Marot starts to shiver.


OOC: Eldritch Blast (+8/3d6+2) 50% miss chance due to blindness/concealment.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Unable to see the fight raging before her, Tessa stood still, trying to figure out what was happening.  She could hear some clues- and so far, things didn't sound good.  But she could tell that Ashlyn still fought.  Tessa stood ready, a prayer on her lips, just in case...

OOC: Total defense this round, for what it is worth.  Mentally prepping to swap Remove Curse for a Cure Serious if Ashlyn gets hurt too much more.


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 9*

Marot shoots blindly, but the violent bolt streams wide. [Miss due to concealment] Ladreth is similarly stymied, his brain refusing to focus. Tessa too suffers, and defends herself cautiously from unseen foes.

Shaking her head at her "companion's" effectiveness, the White Lady barks something to the bear before her mirror forms begins to crack and shift. Her features become more feral, her mouth and hand elongating into savage forms. Only the fact that she maintains a majority of her original features indicates her change is self-induced, not a curse. [_bite of the werewolf_]

The mad fey changes tact, and tosses a bolt of flame at the winded paladin. It hits her directly, searing flesh! [7hp] As Ashlyn fights off the  glancing glimpse at the creature's unnatural lushness [Almost catches sight of nymph], the beast presses its attack, still moving too fast. Its swings are overconfident, but enough to leave Ashlyn open for another savage bite to the bone. [6hp + 1 Con damage] Its motions then start to slow, as if some effect had worn off.

A grim grin on her lip, Ashlyn more carefully slashes at the beast's hide. Her first missed swing sets up for her second which slams into the beast's flank, causing it to howl. [1 hit; 14hp + 3 decomposition; moderately wounded] The paladin then hears the bear move up beside her. Its claws tear away a swath of flesh, and even as it heals, some of it festers from Janis' magic. [15hp before DR and decomposition]

*Forest Trials: Round 10*





M: 22 [blinded; prayer 4 rounds]
L: 13 [26/41; 1 Con damage; stunned 3 rounds; prayer 4 rounds]
T: 11 [blinded; prayer 4 rounds]
J: 9 [34/42, _mirror image_ (4 images, 26 rounds); prayer 4 rounds, _bite of the werewolf_ 6 rounds]
V: 8 [decomposition; prayer 4 rounds]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead; R5, moderately wounded, decomposition, prayer 4 rounds]
A: 5 [14/43; 2 Con damage; prayer 4 rounds; _bull's strenght_ 58 rounds]
b: 3 [prayer 4 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Orange Border: Blinded, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned


----------



## James Heard

Stretching obscenely in her new form, Janis narrows her eyes and begins yet another transformation - her shoulders hunching over and sprouting fur until she once again assumes the form of a bear - this time horrifically twisted by her previous magics.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa could hear the sounds of combat, and it was difficult to tell which growls came from the bear and which came from the were-shifter.  She could hear Ashlyn fighting, though it didn't sound like it was going well...  There was little that she herself could do to help- but there were some options- drawing upon the power of the Sovereign Host, she channeled healing energy, then stepped cautiously forward, hoping the paladin was still close enough to reach.

OOC: Cast Cure Serious Wounds (using Remove Curse slot; for 3d8+5 healing), then 5-foot step "north" and attempt to reach Ashlyn for melee touch.


----------



## Stormwind

The smell of burnt flesh wafting from her, Ashlyn grimaces from the pain of the burns, but steadfastly continues to focus on dealing with the beast before her, refusing to be distracted by her wounds or by the scantily clad creature deep within the cave. Still fighting defensively, the silver morningstar continues to swing a gleaming path towards the great beast again and again.

[Full combat expertise (+5AC, -5 attack) -> AC 27]
[Full attack vs shifter +7/+2, damage 1d8+7/1d8+7  (added in bonus's from prayer - forgot them earlier)]


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 26/41; 1 Con; Stunned

The lightning passed by him, scorching his armor and singing his side, but Ladreth hardly noticed. He was back at home, the short chubby half-orc that all the other kids called "One-Eye". Today he was dodging stones, thrown from a group half a block away. With tears streaming from his right eye and his hands and arms protecting his head, he ran down the street, to his mother who was so cold.

An explosion of flame brought Ladreth back to the now, his muscles not in his control, his fear back to the forefront of his mind. At this moment any person could slowly walk up to him and slit his throat, spilling his blood like they did to the stalker, and Ladreth knows this. Ladreth fears this. 

_No._

Deep from within a voice, his voice, blankets his perverse thoughts, with a single, strong word. But slowly, the chatter of a thousand grows from the din back to the roar it previously was.


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 10*

Marot continues to strike out blindly, missing wildly, the green pillar pulsing with his hate. Ladreth begins to feel the numbness leave him, but still struggles against it. [1 round remaining] But Tessa, hearing labored breath, casts a spell of protection and groups blindly in the dark for the wounded paladin---but to no avail. [Miss due to blindness; charge still held] Janis, meanwhile, shifts into her own form of vengeance---preparing to attack.

The mad nymph cackles, her frenzy beyond sing-song as yet another fiery bolt shoots forth.  Ashlyn's distraction with the wolf-shifter is enough to leave her back exposed, and the fey takes advantage of it, striking her dead on. [Crit!] The paladin can hardly react before the flames sear her flesh, and with the smell of ashes, she falls to the cave floor with a short cry. [18hp; dying]

The beast, seeing the hated paladin fall, focuses its attention on the bear before it. The bear's cry warble through the cave as sword and bite tear it. [30hp and 1 Con] But as it is wounded, the bears meaty claws rip into the wolf-man, leaving wounds that fester even after the majority closes. [26hp before DR and decomposition; severely wounded]

*Forest Trials: Round 11*




M: 22 [blinded; prayer 3 rounds]
L: 13 [26/41; 1 Con damage; stunned 1 round; prayer 3 rounds]
T: 11 [blinded; prayer 3 rounds]
J: 9 [34/42, _mirror image_ (4 images, 25 rounds); prayer 3 rounds, _bite of the werewolf_ 5 rounds]
V: 8 [decomposition; prayer 3 rounds]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead; R5, severely wounded, decomposition, prayer 3 rounds]
A: 5 [-3/43; dying; 2 Con damage; prayer 3 rounds; _bull's strenght_ 57 rounds]
b: 3 [21/51; 1 Con damage; prayer 3 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Orange Border: Blinded, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned, White Border: Dying


----------



## James Heard

Bear-Janis roars with a hideous Bear-Janis-Wolf-form warble and moves at her fastest pace to try to stand over her fallen countrywoman and attack the ravaging werewolf.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Sightless*

Marot is still firmly entrenched in a panic attack -- fumbling around in the darkness.  

"No.....no.......no.." He murmurs slightly to himself, fighting off invisible attackers in the dark.  

He hears a womans laughter in his mental prison, and strikes out with eldritch fury in that direction.

OOC: Eldritch Blast (+8/3d6+2) 50% miss chance due to blindness/concealment.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still empowered by the healing energies that she had invoked, Tessa flailed blindly in an attempt to reach Ashlyn.  Perhaps the task would be easier now, but the need was more desperate...

OOC: Continue trying to reach Ashlyn with the held charge of CSW


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 11*

The warlock continues to pour eldritch power. The Voice in his head celebrates as the nymph-creature yowls from the blast. Though he cannot see it, blood now flows freely from her eyes and nose! [11hp; near death] Ladreth seems energized by the strike, and carefully flexes his empty hands, then his arm---he is free of the malaise! [Un-stunned] 

The Host's servant is oblivious to it all, however, her world limited to sound only. Her groping hand finds its mark this time, and a flood of warmth restores Ashlyn. [23hp] But seeing her countrywoman safe does not stop the Stormhand, and the wolf-bear-thing she has become lumbers into the fray. The shifter-wolf swing as Janis emerges from behind the bear, but it is wide. [AoO misses] Her enhanced claws easily find purchase, but being non-silver, cause nary a wound. [No damage after DR] Janis also notices the touch of entropy leave the wounds the party has inflicted. [_decomposition_ ends]

The frenzied fey screams incoherently, and her crazed glare finds purchase on the druid. Janis staggers a moment, but then her ursine-lupine features shake it off with a growl of derision. [Saves vs. glare] The werecreature senses the mad-woman's desire, and turns it focus to Janis. Depending on scent, it ignores the multiple Jani, and the druid grunts as it bruises muscle and tendon. [Bite hits; 14hp + 1 Con damage] Janis fervently hopes to not have been affected by the bite's curse. [1 AP spent] 

Ashlyn, awaken once again, takes up her weapon and stands tall next to the wild form of her countrywoman, a fierce look on her face. The bear continues its attack, bloodying the wolf-man. [26hp before DR; near death]

*Forest Trials: Round 12*




M: 22 [blinded; prayer 2 rounds]
L: 13 [26/41; 1 Con damage;prayer 2 rounds]
T: 11 [blinded; prayer 2 rounds]
J: 9 [32/54, 1 Con damage; _mirror image_ (4 images, 24 rounds); prayer 2 rounds, _bite of the werewolf_ 4 rounds]
V: 8 [prayer s rounds]
H: 7 [E5: dying; C5: dead; R5, near death, prayer 2 rounds]
A: 5 [20/43; 2 Con damage; prayer 2 rounds; _bull's strenght_ 56 rounds]
b: 3 [21/51; 1 Con damage; prayer 2 rounds]

Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The Bear,  J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, H: Shifter Werewolf, T: Tessa.
Conditions: Green Border: _mirror image_, Orange Border: Blinded, Pink Border: Prone, Yellow Border: Stunned, White Border: Dying


----------



## James Heard

Wolf-bear Janis growls to her ursine companion, "<Rip its throat out, then help me kill the other!>" before moving to attack the crazed woman.


----------



## ethandrew

AC: 21; HP: 26/41; 1 Con

The cacophony of voices inside Ladreth's head climbed a steady crescendo, built up to a fevered pitch. His head ached, bile slowly reaching the top of his throat. Softly at first the same _No_ faintly announced its presence amidst the chaos in Ladreth's mind. He held on to that, latched his mind on the sole dissident, and one by one the screaming shrills vanished, overcome by a deep, chesty, "NOOOOOOOOOO!"

The voices stopped.

His arm was up, hand clenched, and Ladreth realized that he was still screaming aloud, "NOOOOOOOOOO!"

His strong bass echoed in the small cave until it ended as abruptly as it came. He stood motionless, his beautiful sword laying at his feet, hate upon his face. In a blur he unslings his bow and pulls out two arrows, firing one after the other through the throng and at the wretched woman screaming at the other side.

Quick Draw to draw MW +5 Composite Longbow to use Full Attack on the fey. +9/+4, 1d8+5, crit x3. Spend an AP (or two) if necessary.


----------



## Stormwind

As the flames enveloped her and her body crumpled to the floor, barely alive, Ashlyn's world went dark. The darkness was oppressive, and somehow she knew that it held danger within and yet she strained to remain in the dark ... fighting ... friends ... there was yet more she must face but within her a gentle light grew stronger and stronger and the darkness seemed more distant every moment. Straining hard, Ashlyn fought to contain the light within for something still held her to the darkness ... a task, yet unfinished.

Then with a suddeness that left her gasping with pain and shock, she was back ... on her feet and with her weapon in hand.

Assessing the situation, Ashlyn attacks, forgoing defense for a strong offense, her blows raining down upon the creature before her.

[Full attack on the shifter if it is still alive: Full attack +12/+7, damage 1d8+7/1d8+7]
[Otherwise move over to attack the nymph (with eyes closed): Attack +12, damage 1d8+7 (50% miss chance due to 'blindness')]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith walks up the stairs of the Blood On The Vine, and goes looking for Sir Khensu.  When he finally finds the hulking shifter, he lets out a breath into a low whistle and shakes his head.  "I really do not know how this land got so lost, Brother.  It makes me wonder if we are still on Khorvaire, or if we've been transported to Xoriat?  It's as though every single one of us who walked through those gates outside of town have descended into nightmare."

He looks around the square at the remaining people who are working or milling about... the pain of their lives so evident on their faces.  Jarrith snorts once in disbelief.  "We should just gather everyone together in town and tell them to pack up their things... then lead them out of this infernal place.  Take them to Krona Peak... Irontown... anywhere but here.  But I know we can't leave this place soon enough.  Once we make our reports to the Order... tell them that the lycan scourge still exists here... I know a large contingent of the Flame will come here soon enough.  Maybe a larger army is all that is needed, eh?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Sightless*

Surrounded by cold and darkness - Marot struggles against his bonds.

He can't remember how many hours he has been down in this well, but he knows that if he sees the sun, his life will end.  He has struggled for hours, trying to get his hands or feet free, but only has the deep wounds worn into his ankles and wrists to show for it.  Each movement now stings like that of the desert scorpion, but he cannot lie still.

Why didn't he run when he had the chance?  Why did he think that he could fool them?  They could see into his mind and he could not hide from them.

Now, deprived of all his senses, and his humanity, he sits, naked, in a shallow pool of water.

He hears a voice -- feminine, inviting, sensual.  He does not know where it comes from, but still moves his head back and forth to try and determine the direction.  

They have come back to torture him a bit more, this time in his mind, as opposed to his body.

He has been strained to his breaking point -- he feels the dark power welling from deep within him, and cannot keep it contained any longer.  How many years has he fought this...it was not what he wanted to be.  But he could not fight it any longer.

The voice is gone for the moment, but he can sense it -- still probing, testing him.  




OOC: Eldritch Blast (+8/3d6+2) 50% miss chance due to blindness/concealment.


----------



## pathfinderq1

As she felt the healing power of the Host flow into Ashlyn, Tessa loosed a quiet sigh of relief; the fight was not over yet...  But with Janis and the bear now embroiled in the combat, Tessa could not easily find her way forward.  Perhaps it was for the best- others would need healing later, and this way she might conserve her powers.

OOC: Full defense this round


----------



## stonegod

*Forest Trials: Round 12*

His mind raging, his eyes sightless, the infuriated Marot channels all of his frustration into his dark power. The piercing shriek of the nymph indicates his success, and the copious blood flowing from her eyes indicate she is near her end. [9hp; nymph disabled]

His voice ringing clear in the cave, Ladreth gathers his own rage and focuses it on the fey. As he raises his bow, his one good eye sees her too-perfect form. But the rage fights off the vision, focusing only on the kill. [Fort vs blindness succeeds; 1 AP spent] His shot catches her in the chest... and splinters with an audible crack. But the trickle of red blood on her pale breast is indication of its success, and with one last shrill cry of fury, the fey collapses. [11hp before DR; nymph dying]

Ladreth quickly re-aims at the standing shifter, but the bear's bulky form renders the shot moot. [Miss]

Crouched against the wall, Tessa tries to keep her wits about her. 

Denied her target, Janis focuses on the beast in front of her. Her claws find purchase, though not enough to harm, but, in an ironic twist, her deformed maw clamps firmly on the shifter's neck. With a yank, twist, and an explosion of black blood and bile, the Stormhand rips the life from the creature.

*Forest Trials: Combat Ended*

Little over a minute since it started, the battle ended. Other than the sound of their heavy breaths, nothing else disturbed the forest or the cave. But that was little help to Marot or Tessa, their sight refusing to return.


----------



## stonegod

*A Lost Flame*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "We should just gather everyone together in town and tell them to pack up their things... then lead them out of this infernal place.  Take them to Krona Peak... Irontown... anywhere but here.  But I know we can't leave this place soon enough.  Once we make our reports to the Order... tell them that the lycan scourge still exists here... I know a large contingent of the Flame will come here soon enough.  Maybe a larger army is all that is needed, eh?"



Khensu looked weary and deflated. To Jarrith, the shifter was... less. Less of what he once was. It surrounded him like a void, a hole where his Flame-borne strength was radiated.

As Jarrith's talk of leaving, the shifter shook his head. "We cannot leave. To leave is to fail... I've already failed. Marot's failed himself in his mind. To turn back... I could never come back. Never be what I was. Not if I do not face this Brother."


----------



## stonegod

Continued in stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Chapter II [IC]

New subscriptions are borked. We'll stay here until they are fixed.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Sightless*

The voice no longer invades his mind, but his dark prison still persists.

Calming down slightly, Marot slumps against the pillar next to him and cradles his head between his hands, crying quietly to himself.

His hand goes to his vest pocket, and he finds Anuine nestled inside, shaking.  He draws out his friend, and strokes his fur, while murmuring,"Anuine.....Anuine...anuine...."


----------



## James Heard

Janis takes her paw and plants it firmly into the face of the downed female, trying to grind the fragile bones into something resembling satisfaction before she discards her magic and returns to her normal form.


----------



## stonegod

There is a satisfying 'crunch' as the nymph's head is crushed. To Tessa, the sound is disgusting in its finality.

Concentrating inwardly, Ashlyn brings forth the power of the Host to close most the groups most serious wounds. But the bruised muscles and done are beyond her help. [1 turn attempt for sacred healing; Con damage not healed] Of more concern are the bites Ladreth, Janis, and herself took in the course of the battle. With no accurate way other than time to detect the possible Lycan taint... it worried her.

A quick search of the shifter-wolf corpse turns up another well made longsword and bow like the ones found previously. A potion bracer is at its wrist, but its empty. The other were-creature in the cave still has two potions at its side; a later search of the other were-creature will turn up the same. They are same as on the shifter patrol earlier---healing and natural weapon augmentation. The fey creature's only garment is the strange blue cloak with magical markings on it. [Treasure post updated in the RG]

As Janis crushes the nymph's skull, she can see the cave lowers to the shore of a smallish pool.





Status
M: blinded, 7/8 AP
L: 41/41; 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP
T: blinded
J: 35/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP
A: 35/43; 2 Con damage, 0/2 smites, 7/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP
b: 36/51


----------



## stonegod

As the warlock leans against the pillar, he starts, and stands suddenly straight.
[sblock=Marot]Leaning against the pillar makes Marot's head spin, and the Voice of the Flame urge something voiceless in a dark tone. Startled, he lurches straight up, but cannot seem to find focus for a moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn continues to concentrate, and again healing energies emanate from her, allowing both her wounds, and those of Janis's pet bear to close.

That done she walks over to Tessa and Marot and examines their eyes. "I'm afraid this is beyond my skill. I would say that it looks to be permanent, unless Tessa or the Jorasco healers back in town can do something about it?"
Ashlyn then turns to Ladreth, "Would you watch over them until we are ready to return to town? I'm going to take a look through the rest of the cave ..."
As Ashlyn turns back into the cave, having taken her everburning torch from her mounts saddlebags, the others can her her murmur to herself, "... the heart of the wilds ... guarded by a spirit of the fey ... it must be here ..."

Ashlyn then proceeds to move into the cave and walk down to the pool.

[Use another turn undead -> sacred healing (to bring herself and Janis's bear to full hp)]
[Heal check (to ascertain that Tessa and Marot are blind)]
[Spot +1 | Search +2 (look for the sunsword, especially check the pool)]


----------



## stonegod

The blindness is indeed permanent. Only magic can heal it now.

By the side of the pool, Ashlyn finds the remains of a torn up pack. A quick rifling does not turn up any sword or anything else unusual. There is, however, a crumpled, folded piece of paper with a smudged red seal on it.

The waters are perfectly clear, but even from the shore, its stark coldness gives Ashlyn chills. As she shines her torch over the waters, there, at the bottom, she can see a glint off of a metal blade. Could this be the sword she is after? The blade with so high a price?


----------



## James Heard

"I'll do it," Janis says grimly. Frowning back toward the green pillar, she takes a moment to examine the pool thoroughly and consider possible pitfalls before she plunges in.

"Make certain every dead thing remains so while I'm at it."

OOC: Doing the knowledge check thing on the pool and cave in general. It would suck to come this far and get something nasty from the water


----------



## James Heard

"Unless you'd rather..."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn places the crumpled piece of paper in her pouch and as something catches her eye she looks into the cold still waters of the pool. 

Noticing Janis standing beside her as she contemplates the metallic glint in the water, Ashlyn stares long and hard in the water before speaking almost absentmindedly, "... if that is what I hope it is ..."

Seeing the water is only waist deep, Ashlyn turns to Janis, "Thank you but if it is indeed what I hope it is, then I would like to retrieve it myself"

Ashlyn then removes her belt with its pouches and her cloak which she folds and places on the shore, before carefully wading into the pool and carefully crouching down in the water she carefully reaches out for the metallic object beneath the chill waters.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Khensu said:
			
		

> "We cannot leave. To leave is to fail... I've already failed. Marot's failed himself in his mind. To turn back... I could never come back. Never be what I was. Not if I do not face this Brother."



Jarrith nods in understanding.  He squints upwards at the sun and lets whatever rays of faint warmth splay over him.  He imagines a time back in Thrane when he was put through the initiation tests within the Order of Illumination... the hardships, the shaking of his beliefs, the breaking down and building back up.  If he knew then what he knows now... he would have flew through those initiations with no problems whatsoever.  Nothing the templars of the Church did was even remotely comparable to the crisis of faith they have all gone through here.

His eyes then drop, and they search out and find the castle up distant in the mountains.  Jarrith thinks for a few seconds, and then turns to his Brother.  "Do you think this Sergei ir'Zarovich is an ameniable sort?  We have quite a number of hours before the dark meeting on the hill... we could go up to the castle and ask the Lord to use the Chapel for a while.  We both could use many hours of prayer and introspection, that is for sure."


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Noticing Janis standing beside her as she contemplates the metallic glint in the water, Ashlyn stares long and hard in the water before speaking almost absentmindedly, "... if that is what I hope it is ..."



As Ashlyn wades into the water, she is overcome with the chill of it, her limbs numbing. [5hp nonlethal damage] Closer now, the metal is clearly a sword---a bit longer than that of a longsword, and, through the water, reflects a crystalline structure. But when she pulls it out, it resembles nothing more than a well-made weapon of metal. It is missing its hilt, but even with that flaw and its greater length, Ashlyn find that she can swing it easily.[sblock=Ashlyn]As she holds it to the light, she swears that it glows faintly a moment before looking normal once again.[/sblock]
OOC: This weapon is does damage like a _bastard sword +1_, but can be wielded by anyone with short-sword or bastard sword proficiency.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth wordlessly nods his head and keeps a large hand on the shoulder of each Marot and Tessa, comforting and guiding both. His face remains expressionless, the bite wound causing him concern since its fatigue still hadn't left his body. Nonetheless, he did what was asked, sheparding the blind.


----------



## Stormwind

As she stands in the pool with the blade in her hands, Ashlyn seems entranced for a moment. Suddenly she shivers and silently walks back to shore where she nods to Janis and replaces her belt and cloak.

Dripping from the cold water, Ashlyn suddenly grins before turning to Janis, "Well, at least I'm cleaner that I was before!"

Still carrying the blade, Ashlyn walks outside with the others where she returns the everburning torch to her saddlebags. Then turning to Janis and Ladreth, Ashlyn asks "We three were bitten, and it concerns me. I would rather not become as Jarrith. Would you both allow me to check your wounds?"

[Heal +10, Knowledge (religion) +11]
[(Use her knowledge of healing and of religious matters to try and determine anything regarding corruption - as it may be applicable to the three of them: Ladreth, Janis and herself)]


----------



## stonegod

There is nothing unusual about most of the wounds, though Janis' bite does not seemed to have healed as well as the others.


----------



## James Heard

Janis shrugs off Ashlyn's inspection.

"I'll attend to it when we get back to the village. I'm fine."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn simply nods and starts to lead Marot and Ladreth to their horses, "We had better start moving if we want to make it back in time to get to Lysaga hill tonight ... and we'd better hope that those in town can help Marot and Tessa."

Once Tessa and Marot are on horseback, Ashlyn mounts her own horse, but before riding off, she remembers something and pulls out the piece of crumpled paper that she found in the cave and takes a look at it.


----------



## James Heard

Before leaving, Janis pulls the bodies of the maligned and abused creatures of the forest into a pile and, whispering a short apology to the forest and its attending spirits, sets them ablaze so that they might not suffer any longer the life-damning shadow that casts its darkness across this land.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Sightless*

Marot thanks Ashlyn and Ladreth for the aid in getting back to his mount.  

He has been struggling with his blindness.  He never realized how much he needed the light, both in a literal and figurative sense.

He does his best to hold onto the reigns while holding Anuine -- which has been his only source of comfort since the battle.

Every few minutes, Marot swears he could hear voices in his mind, unsavory voices, tearing at his soul -- was it a product of the blindness, or was it something else, entirely...

"I pray for the help of the Jorasco healers...." He murmurs to himself.


----------



## stonegod

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Once Tessa and Marot are on horseback, Ashlyn mounts her own horse, but before riding off, she remembers something and pulls out the piece of crumpled paper that she found in the cave and takes a look at it.



The seal is too far gone to get any detail. Luckily, the letter is mostly intact. And familiar, if the stories of the others are true.
[sblock=Crumpled Letter]Hail to thee of might and valor:

I, the Burgomaster of Barovia, send you honor---with despair.

A man from your enlightened lands claim rulership over our benighted valley, bearing a name cursed for years beyond counting. His words even begin to claim the heart of my adopted daughter. But the darkness long slumbering in this land is reawakening. I fear this cannot be a coincidence, and that the vile powers here have even a more cunning plan in mind. The darkness will be too powerful to overcome.

So I say to you, give us up for dead and encircle this land with the warding symbols of holiness. Let the holy ones call up on their power that the Devil contained in our land may be continued within the walls of weeping Barovia. Leave our sorrows to our graves, and save your world from this evil fate of ours.

There is much wealth entrapped in this community. Return for your reward after we are all departed for a better life.

Kolyan Indnirovich, Burgomaster of Barovia.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Charred corpses behind them, the group heads back to town. Even slowed by leading horses, good time is made as a specific destination is in mind.

It is early afternoon when the mists part on the outskirts of Barovia. It is then the first distress settles in---more recent signs of destruction and carnage. But life still continues, and pale matrons numbly clean blood off of walls while dour husbands go about repairing ruined homes.

This is how they find the town of Barovia, with another harvest of dead being tended to in the town square. As the group returns, they see Jarrith and a deflated looking Khensu talking over some remains. It is obvious that the townsfolk are giving the pair a wide berth, and that there are occasional nervous glances from caravan members in their direction as well.


----------



## James Heard

Janis hops off of her magebred donkey and walks steadily to the dead and wounded, ready to lend a hand.  Contrary to her defeated looking companions in the square, Janis looks more at ease than she has since any of the rest of the group has known her and moves with an easy grace and confidence that's hard not to notice.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth dismounts in the town square and proceeds to help Tessa and Marot off their mounts in turn. He then silently guides them to a place where they can sit and gather their bearings, as best as they could. He looks to the door of the inn and his shoulders slump slightly, as if the visual sight of it disappointed him. He nods to the stalker and puts a hand to his shoulder, grasping lightly before releasing and moving to help wherever needed.


----------



## pathfinderq1

During the exploration of the cave and the journey back to town, Tessa is all but silent, speaking only when spoken to and following meekly along where she is led.  For the most part, it was simple caution- she knew that she could be of little use if there was any further fighting, and she did not want to distract those who could still fight.

But there were deeper reasons as well- the group had triumphed in their endeavor, and save for the blindness there had been little damage.  It should not have been so easy, and she was worried that some detail had been missed.  So she spend most of the time in quiet contemplation, pondering the events that they had endured- the power of the Sovereigns seemed to fill her mind and lift her spirits, despite the blindness.  Or perhaps because of it, she thought, as some stories said that the blind might have other senses improved in compensation- perhaps the lack of distracting sight might have opened her soul more to the powers that she served...

By the time she returned to town, her normal calm smile had returned.  "If any of you are still wounded, I have some healing energy left," she said once she was let down from the horse.  "If not, then I would like to be brought to someplace quiet where I can pray for a while...  Once I've completed my meditations, I'll be able to cure one case of blindness- with the task before us, should I restore my own vision or Marot's?"

OOC: I won't be online most of tomorrow, so Tessa will cast Cure Blindness on either herself or Marot, as decided by consensus- she has her preference, but wil go with party choice.  She also has Lesser Restoration, in case someone wants to fix that Con damage- but other than that, she doesn't have a lot left for tonight's festivities.


----------



## Stormwind

As she arrives in town, a cold expression falls over Ashlyn's face and her eyes more resemble ice than part of any living thing. Once in the village square she sits, straight and still, on her black mount, and ever so slowly looks around, noting every cut and gash upon the townsfolk, and those from the caravan.

Dismounting in the center of the square, she speaks, and while she does not raise her voice, the tone is penetrating and cuts through the noise of peoples activities, "I call forward any who have sustained injuries in our absence. Come forth that the blessing of the light might heal your wounds."

[Use turn undead -> sacred healing (to heal injuries of townsfolk or caravan people)]


After seeing to the wounds of those still injured, Ashlyn looks around once again, and then simply turns and walks over to Jarrith and Khensu. Nodding to Jarrith she asks them both, "What happened here in our absence?"


----------



## James Heard

Janis makes her way through the wounded and, after seeing them attended to, makes her way to the rest of the villagers - making small talk and checking up on their welfare and feelings in general. Janis tries to assure them all and comfort them.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Jarrith stands in the square, he glances off down the street and sees the advance of the rest of the party.  He nudges his Brother with his elbow to alert him of their return.  "Looks like they all survived.  I wonder if they found the sword?"

He begins walking towards them, and as they finally reach him and declare their intentions to help, Jarrith lightly shakes his head.  "The House Jorasco and the rest of us have pretty much covered whatever superficial wounds were still in need of repair.  Right now all that's left are those who are suffering from the bites of the werewolves... both physically and spiritually.  How are you all feeling?  Were any of you bitten too?"

He turns and starts walking back to Khensu as the shifter stands forlornly in the square.  He looks back at the others with a hint of sadness on his face as he places his hand on his Brother's shoulder.  "I am sorry I left you all out there this morning... but I was in no position to be of assistance.  The last thing you needed was me getting in your way."  He snorts as he glances at his Brother and realizes that his was a mild crisis compared to what Khensu is going through.

"When I returned here though... I found the remnants of what happened here... and learned that Sir Khensu had been bitten and changed like I did.  I thought I was in bad shape last night... my faith was shaken... but his has been lost altogether.  The Voice of the Flame is absent in him.  We both need to cleanse our sins, but him moreso than myself."

"Do any of you suffer any permanent damage?  Have any of you been accursed as we were?  I believe I have the divine power necessary to remove a single one... or if you suffer differently I can try and reconnect to the Voice to receive a different blessing.  There is already one of the bitten guards that has been chained in the basement of the inn for his safety because we expect he will undergo a transformation tonight.  I would recommend that if any of you might be suffering the same fate and we cannot remove the curse tonight that you also allow us to chain you.  Letting you go free to rampage as a mindless beast will not do you or anyone else any good."


----------



## stonegod

As Jarrith mentioned, most of the immediate wounds of the townfolk have been healed, removing the need for Ashlyn's assistance. But a Jorasco healer does come up to group. "It is well you are mostly intact, though your presence here during the were-creatures raid last night would have been welcome." Seeing the blindness of Tessa and Marot, she gasps a moment but shakes her head. "We may have something to help restore sight to one of you, but I am afraid that is the extent of our stock. As for your bone-wounds, time is best for them. I can take the two of you now where we are treating the other Sir knight."[sblock=Marot]Something about Jarrith's story is wrong.... from your training, Lycans do not shift immediately from a bite---only after a new nights moon. Something happened to Khensu, but Jarrith's understanding may not be correct.[/sblock]
Tessa, though she follows, refuses aid, knowing that some prayer will allow her to grant sight to herself. Soon, Tessa and Marot are able to see, and the first thing they do see is the gravely wounded Sir Urik resting on his litter, Hurrn keeping a vigilant watch.

Janis finds the townfolk a bit apprehensive around her, as if something has come between them. She manages to corner one of them, a woman whose grave wounds she had tended previously, to open up. Refusing to look in Janis' eyes, she nervously answers in her thick speech, "Its the attack, Lady Stormhand. The wolfs leaving us be until your group stirred them." The implication is clear---the group is blamed for the attack.


----------



## James Heard

Janis nods in understanding.

"Perhaps we did...and what of it? Did anyone promise you that life would be without its challenges?" Janis pitches her voice louder so that more can hear her.

"You people keep your head down and you call it victory. It is not, it is a slow disappearing. Even less than a day's travel outside this valley none have heard of the fine town of Barovia, and why? Because every single one of you acts as if you're already beaten by this plague, this cursed malaise of complacency. Perhaps my friends I *did *stir the creatures of fur and forest to strike at you here, but it is only because they recognize us for what we are: We are the sword you choose not to wield for yourself that shall strike these chains from you that bind you."

"Elsewhere in the world we have finished fighting a Great War. Women and children who looked to their brothers and fathers every morning without knowing if they would return are now comforted knowing there is peace in our land. People rebuild their homes and communities, they know a future together."

Janis steps up onto the back of a cart.

"But here...Here you are still _fighting _a war, a war you have been fighting for ages. Hundreds of years after your forefathers began this war, yet you still are not free. The people of Barovia are still crippled by the manacles of fear and chains of necromancy. Hundreds of years later, the people of Barovia live on a lonely island of spiritual poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of prosperity. Hundreds of years later, the people of Barovia are still languishing in the corners of Khorvaire and find themselves exiled in their own lands. And so we've come here today to correct this shameful condition. _Today_"

"We have come to this valley to remind Barovians of the fierce urgency of Now. This is no time to engage in the luxury of cooling off or to take the tranquilizing drug of complacency. _Now _is the time to make real the promises of your future. Now is the time to rise from the dark and desolate valley of oppression to the sunlit path of justice. Now is the time to lift ourselves from the quicksands of injustice to the solid rock of brotherhood. Now is the time to make justice a reality for all of Barovia's children."

"There is something that I must also say to Barovians, who stand on the warm threshold which leads into the palace of justice: In the process of gaining your rightful place, we must not be guilty of wrongful deeds. Let us not seek to satisfy our thirst for freedom by drinking from the cup of bitterness. We must forever conduct our struggle on the high plane of dignity and determination. We must not allow our creative protest to degenerate into violence between ourselves. Again and again, we must rise to the majestic heights of meeting physical force with soul force."

"Now is not the time to look down upon your brothers in this struggle. Their destiny, our destiny, is your own. We have come here because the freedom of Barovia is the freedom of all men and women. The struggle of anyone in bondage is everyone's struggle."

"You walk here in this square with your families and your loved ones, your neighbors and your companions. You do not walk alone. And as we walk toward a brighter tomorrow, each of us must make a promise that we shall always march ahead."

"We cannot turn back. We will _not _turn back, until justice rolls down like waters, and righteousness like a mighty stream."

"Let us not wallow in the valley of despair, I say to you today, my friends. For I have had a dream, a dream deeply rooted in the dreams of my fathers and your forefathers. A dream where the people of Barovia will walk tall outside this valley and no longer suffer. A dream where the night of oppression is lit by stars and each of us sings out to each other - 'I have seen the dream. I have seen the light. I have won the battle, but I have not begun to fight!'"

"People of Barovia! I have seen the dream, and the dream is _now_"

Janis looks over the people from her position on the cart, and then steps off before heading toward the inn. Laying a hand on Jarrith and Khensu as she passes she comments.

"I'm glad you're ok."

OOC: Martin Luther King Jr. is no doubt rolling over in his grave right now. Um, I think that's a diplomacy check for speechifying. Spending an AP, because why not?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "I'm glad you're ok."



As Janis turns and walks to the inn, Jarrith stands there with his mouth slightly agape.  He wants to say something... but his mind is reeling.  Is this the same Janis that he's traded pointed barbs with since as long as they've known each other?  Couldn't be!  Could it?

He has an intake of breath and is just about to vocalize something to her... but then he glances back to Khensu quizzically for a second, is about to say something to the shifter... but then returns his eyes to the retreating form of Miss Stormhand as she reaches the door.  Jarrith pauses again... nothing really coming to his mind to say as he's completely flabbergasted at both her speech to the people and her... actual concern?... for their well-being.  But as the door to the inn closes behind her... Jarrith finally says ever-so-quietly, almost to himself, in appreciation and admiration...

"Um... thanks?"


----------



## stonegod

[Diplomacy Check]

The townfolk nod, and there are a few strident cheers at the Lady's words. But stirring speeches can only do so much for a people who are tired, hungry, and haunted, and the gathered crowd soon disperses. Janis does get the feeling that her words were at least taken to heart. But as she enters the Vine, she sees a few Visanti lounging in the alley ways that look at her less friendlily.

Jarnith providing his explanation, the group gathers in the Vine to see how the healing is going. The group all sees Urik in his litter resting, and Marot's sight has been restored by the Jorasco matron. An inquiry from Ashlyn gets her the basics of Urik's status: His bones and muscles are wounded much like the rest of the groups, and he suffered grievous wounds  ... with a nervous look to Khensu... during the attack. He, however, has refused healing, leaving it for the others in town.

[Heal checks will reveal that Urik has significant Con damage and is currently disabled.]

Gathered in one place, the group now has time to plan their course for the evening.


----------



## James Heard

"You wish to say something to me, Visanti?" Janis says with a note of cool challenge and humor. "Glaring at me will prove a shallow comfort, I'm sure."

"Say your peace and leave in peace," she proclaims, walking toward them directly with a gesture of peace.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa followed the others into the inn, still a bit amazed by the force of Janis' speech.  With her sight restored, she moved more confidently, but her voice was still quiet.  After examining Urik's injuries, she turned to her compatriots.  "We have quite a battle ahead of us tonight, I think, and while I have only a little power left, some of it could help this man.  Should I do what I can here, or save my energy for later?"  Turning to Urik, she asked him more directly, "And if we can heal your injuries, sir, would you come with us to the Hill?"


----------



## Stormwind

I have not found mention of Irena's wounds being healed, and Urik's own wounds are in need of healing, as are Ashlyn's own.

Having examined Urik to determine the extent of his injuries, Ashlyn turns to look at Hurrn and she stares at the bird for a long moment before she smiles. She first turns her head towards Tessa, "Save your spells, I'm certain we will have need for them later, ..."
Ashlyn then turns back to look at Urik as she continues speaking, now with iron determination in her voice, "... and though I cannot heal all that ails you, I can ease the worst of it and heal both Irena's wounds and mine own at the same time. And I will not take no for an answer."

Ashlyn again calls on the blessing of the host as she draws on something from within herself and for a few moments, healing energies fill those within the room.

[Use turn undead -> sacred healing (15hp healing to everyone within the room (particulary Irena & Urik; also heals the 5pts subdual damage Ashlyn took earlier)]


Ashlyn then looks at Hurrn, "See that he gets some rest, he may well need it in the days to come."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith joins the others in the Vine, and makes his way over to the counter to get a drink.  The barkeep asks if he wants another glass of wine like he was guzzling yesterday... and Jarrith has to take a few seconds to think about it.  The warm fuzzies that come with incessant drinking are a good way to wash away the strains of mental pain... but he comes to the conclusion that he all he would be doing is masking the pain, not dealing with it.  And if Khensu, Marot, Urik, Victor and the townsfolk are all dealing with their pain... he probably should too.  Jarrith finally replies with a "Um... no thanks, I actually think I'm okay." and he joins the others at the table.

"Well, first things first, I guess.  Did we acquire the sword?"   When he receives a nod from Lady Ashlyn, his body sighs with a release of tension.  At least one thing has gone right with their trip to the woods.

"That is good to hear.  Now... our next issue is tonight."  Before he continues though, he quickly shuts up and looks around the tavern to see who is around.  It was made apparent that those who were planning the ceremony tonight could be any number of people who worship or pray to the Verdant Lord... and the last thing he wants to do is make their plans openly.

He stands up from the table and says to the group "I think it'd be best if we speak privately.  Let's go up to one of our rooms, shall we?  We can fill other people in as we need."


----------



## stonegod

The Visanti say nothing, but melt into the crowd. Janis' eyes are good, but these dark folk have long practice at vanishing.

Ashlyn's power brings warmth back to Urik, but his still heavily wounded. She suspects that it would take most of her strength to bring the man to full health, even in his weakened state. Ireena is not currently in the tavern, having seen to burial duty earlier. 

The knight sleeps through it all. He does not hear Tessa unless he is woken. But she makes the same judgement the paladin does.

There is one private area that could be used for a meeting room. The other dinning room is currently serving as Mateusz's office; the smaller room is used for the storage of extra furniture.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn nods at Jarrith's suggestion and joins him as he heads to the smaller room.

Once the others have all filed into the private room, she glances over to make sure that the door is closed before turning to Jarrith and speaking, "We did find a blade, but as to whether it is the one I seek, we shall have to see. I would like to take a look at the Lord ir'Zarovich's library if opportunity permits, perhaps it might have texts there that would confirm the history of the blade and allow me to ascertain whether this is indeed it."

Ashlyn pauses a moment, "But with regards to the more immediate problems, being that of tonight's activities, Jarrith is correct, we should have some sort of plan for that what we wish to achieve. The question is however, exactly what do we wish to achieve? Is is sufficient to disrupt the ceremony, to acquire the symbol, to eliminate the green hag, some combination of the above, or is there somethin that I have missed?"

Ashlyn pauses again, but this time only very briefly, "Furthermore, when, exactly do we want to act? Before the ceremony or during it? Again this depends on what we wish to achieve."

Ashlyn then sits back, to give the others time to contemplate and discuss their aims.


----------



## James Heard

Janis frowns and casts a simple spell, hoping to discover if their meeting has more ears and onlookers than they plan.

OOC:Casting _Detect Magic_ and looking at the room and her companions for anything unusual or out of the ordinary.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith shrugs.  "I am willing to bet they are all one and the same.  If the hag is leading this ceremony, chances are she will have the symbol on her.  To get the symbol will mean destroying the hag and thus the ceremony will fail as a consequence."

Jarrith flexes his fingers and paces the small room a bit, thinking about the upcoming scenarios.  "As far as the best method to stop this thing... we know it is happening tonight with the new moon.  So we either hide out on the mountain pass and take out anyone who makes their way up to the ruins... or we hide up in the ruins themselves and take the battle to them when they finish congregating.  But in either case... I think the sooner we can get there to stake out our hiding spots, the better off we'll be."

He pulls out a parchment and quickly sketches out a map of the ruins from what can remember.  "The area is circular... the outer walls are thick and high.  I do not know if we'd be able to climb up onto them, but if so... and there's perhaps a walkway on top... that might be a good place we could hide and then attack from.  If not, there are various walls and interior buildings within the ruin we might be able to hide in... or at the very least, in the surrounding bushes around the ruin itself."

He puts the pen down and looks at the others.  "I do think we may want to wait until they congregate, because we need to make sure the hag is there.  For she will be the one who would possess the Symbol and she needs to think the ceremony is going off without a hitch, otherwise she might not even show up.  And then we'll never get the item off of her."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"Many thanks to you, madam,"  Marot says to the Jorasco healer,"Your gift is truly something to behold.  I don't know if I could ever have gotten used to being blind..."

 He gets up from the chair and rejoins the group.  He was glad to see the familiar faces of Khensu and Jarrith, but his heart sank a bit when he remembered how Jarrith had left him and the group out in the woods.  The memories of last night and earlier were still fresh in his mind.  Although his sight had returned, he still didn't feel......_right_.  He had thought that after he got away from the nymph's cave or corpse, perhaps the voices would quiet down somewhat, but they hadn't.  He then thought that when his sight was restored, the voices would quiet, but they hadn't.  


His anxiety level was still high, and he was also concerned with Khensu's actions last night.  Something didn't ring true about his instantaneous transformation.  All that he could recall about lycanthropy was that it took some time to manifest itself. 

He pulls Jarrith and Khensu aside, telling them that he needs to talk privately with them.

"I feel as if something has corrupted me -- this land, or the fey in the woods.  I had thought perhaps it was the blindness, or some spell she had placed upon me, but it still persists -- I am hearing these voices in my head..  Unclean voices.  I do not know what to do about it, but I will be honest, I need your support -- both physically and spiritually.  I felt incredibly alone out in the woods after you left, Jarrith.  Although I am not of your order, during my travels with the both of you, I've come to rely on your support to help keep me on the Flame's path."

He grimaces slightly,"In the battle with the nymph, I felt as if I had partially given in to my fiendish roots...  The blindness washed over me and trapped me within an old nightmare, and I vaguely remember lashing out blindly with searing hate and rage."

"It was after this experience that the voices started.  And even now, I can hear them, quietly, in the back of my head."

"I fear that a small portion of my conscious has been stolen from me -- I do not know if it is this land, with all of the misery shrouding and covering it all -- or whether something else, within me, which has been released."

He can't get the thought out of his head that perhaps THIS was what Gan'dal Homm forwarned him about, all those years ago.  Could the rakshasa's be calling him back into the fold?  Would he be able to resist their call?

"All I know is that I do not feel right, I do not feel pure, or clean.  I fear my soul has been attacked and wounded, but I do not know exactly how to set it right, or attempt to heal it."

"That is why I feel the need to be in the company of the both of you while in this land."

He looks between the stalker and the inquisitor with a sad look on his face, and a heavy shadow upon his soul.

"Without the strength of the Flame, I fear I will falter and slip into the darkness."

He pauses a moment.  Then looks back at the shifter.

"Khensu, on another, disturbing front, from my studies of lycanthropy, I cannot recall an instance where a bite from a were-creature caused one to shift immediately -- by all accounts, the curse or disease takes _days_ to manifest itself  before it happens...  But I would not put anything past this foul land and the curses that abound everywhere."

[D]aaa[/D]


Upon rejoining the others in the 'private' meeting room, Marot scans the room, using his keen vision to see those things that would wish to remain hidden with magic.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Jarrith][Sense Motive/Spot]

Jarrith's training focuses on noticing when something is off... and Marot is right, there is something off about him. Of course, after all he has seen... and read... Jarrith would be be surprised if all of them were going mad. Could he still trust Marot? Probably. But he had already been fouled once.[/sblock]

Khensu sighs heavily at Marot's words. "The rage.. the pure anger of it... I I do not think it was a physical transformation. But... something overcame me. I can only blame my weakness. My heritage..."

---

No signs of magical eavesdroppers can be felt, and no unusual magic radiates off the gathered. In the close quarters, everyone does noticing something... tangible... about Khensu. When near him before, there was always an aura of confidence, much like inspiration one gains near the lady paladin.

It is gone.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith sighs at Marot's words and Khensu's reply.  The land has befouled all of them.  None of them are safe.  "We all have a black spot on our soul.  I felt something... like a maggot infesting me... after I finished the priest's journal.  You hear voices, Marot... whereas I just feel eyes upon me from all sides."

When the warlock mentions feeling alone after he left, Jarrith's guilt overtakes him.  "I am so sorry, my friend.  I felt that morning the same exact way you did later.  I came back here to lean on Khensu... when I could have just leaned on you.  But I was weak... scared... and for that, I apologize.  I swear that you can count on me... both of you can count on me... when you feel the need.  The three of us together, Lumin Brothers all, can see us through this experience and hopefully come out the other side with a greater understanding of what the Flame asks of us."

Khensu's face gives away his agony that he cannot sense the Flame whatsoever, and Jarrith places his hand on the big man's shoulder.  "According to Madame Eva... the castle's chapel is the last vestige of holiness in this land.  Once we deal with the witches, I think we must all venture up to the castle and see if the Lord within will allow us to hold vigil there.  We must convene with the Flame, try to cleanse ourselves, try to hear the voice again.  Yes?  Good."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa watched quietly as the three men try to draw strength from one another.  She wanted to help, but the Silver Flame was not the way she followed, and she did not know how to convey the protective power of her own faith.  The power of the Sovereign Host had kept her strong through many trials, and even in despair she had not lost the support that bolstered her spirit- it even warded her against the surging flame within herself.  

She hoped that they would find the strength they needed, and if she could find a way to help, she hoped that she would not hesitate.  As the group began their deliberation, she channeled some of the power left to her, easing the injuries that had hampered Ladreth's strength...

OOC: As noted, casting Lesser Restoration on Ladreth.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> No signs of magical eavesdroppers can be felt, and no unusual magic radiates off the gathered. In the close quarters, everyone does noticing something... tangible... about Khensu. When near him before, there was always an aura of confidence, much like inspiration one gains near the lady paladin.
> 
> It is gone.




(Or like the aura given off by a certain enlightened spirit...    )


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> (Or like the aura given off by a certain enlightened spirit...    )



OOC: I see Marot's as being a bit more fierce than confidence inspiring, though they have the same effect.


----------



## Stormwind

Although she notes the despair and anguish within the group, Ashlyn, realizing that they do not have the time to deal with these matters tonight, simply trusts that they will find the strength from each other to pull through. 

Instead she nods once in response to Jarrith's suggestions. "That sounds reasonable. Do any of you have magic prepared that might cloak us in silence for this venture, for I fear, I am none too quiet when I move, nor am I particulary apt at hiding myself from the sight of others. Any assistance in that might help us in the execution of this plan."


----------



## James Heard

Janis frankly stares at Khensu as if he has grown another head, before leaning in to peer at him closer. Eventually she inhales the air around him as if sniffing his very essence. Not finding an answer there to her unasked question, she frowns deeply and leans back in her chair to look the group over as a whole.

She says nothing except to wave a hand in the air as if to say 'continue', her brow furrowed and one eyebrow in danger of leaping entirely into her hairline.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "Do any of you have magic prepared that might cloak us in silence for this venture, for I fear, I am none too quiet when I move, nor am I particulary apt at hiding myself from the sight of others. Any assistance in that might help us in the execution of this plan."



Jarrith shakes his head.  "Not I.  But as far as moving... if we get up to the ruins early enough, we might be able to get into place well before another arrival, and thus silent movement will not be an issue."

He shrugs and looks at Lady Ashlyn.  "As far as hiding... the night sky will be out, so the cover of darkness should help in that regard.  If you are truly suspicious of your ability to remain hidden... perhaps remaining outside the circle of ruins would be best then?  I can keep myself hidden within the ruins... perhaps on top of one of the outer walls so that you all can see me when I stand... the rest of you in the treeline outside the circle.  When the witches are in place and focused on their rituals, I will signal by standing up bow drawn... and you all can then rush in to engage.  As we mentioned previously... as I am still failry strong with remaining divine power I should probably stay out of hand-to-hand so that I am free to heal you all as you fight.  With Ladreth, Ashlyn, Tessa, and Janis in or out of bear-form... the four of you can make a very strong engagement.  Marot can assist with long-range attacks, and I will flit in and out healing as needed."

He looks at the others expectantly.  "How does that sound?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"I would also like to propose an additional tactic that we could employ against this Green Lady."

"If it comes to pass that she has several henchmen or thralls that attempt to block our access to her, I can transport 2 others with me to bridge any gap.  All I require is that the three of us be in physical contact."

"This could be done from whereever we are hiding as well, if we are close enough."


OOC: Can use Flee the Scene to bring 2 people -- and teleport 40' -- into the heart of the battle -- could be useful to bring the party tanks to the green lady, if she is surrounded by a wall of minions, barricades, obstacles, etc.


----------



## James Heard

Janis sits up in her seat and shakes her head negatively.

"Why don't we just walk up and kill everyone who tries to eat us? That seems to be the way our plans end up anyways, and once they're already trying slice off our faces it's easier to pick them out from the crowd. They're apparently committed to perform this ritual, just where are they going to run to in Barovia? If they run then we've already half won, and if they fight then we're disrupting them...I don't see how coming in like a ton of bricks off the top shelf is a bad thing this time. Under ordinary circumstances I'd prefer to talk with them first, but frankly after the whole blindness thing I'm reconsidering. If it's _really _important we could always summon the dead back to answer some choice questions - and to serve their sentences to absolve their debt to society."

"I'm not going to be in bear form this time, my magic at that is nearly exhausted and if they _do_ run we'll want me to take to the air and find out where they're running to or chase them."

"If I had _my _way we'd buy a few scrolls from the caravan artificers on the way out, and rain fire on these people as a way of announcement. We've already fought one battle today, I'm disinclined to be cute about the next one - not when failure will weigh so heavily upon the people in this village."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "Why don't we just walk up and kill everyone who tries to eat us? That seems to be the way our plans end up anyways, and once they're already trying slice off our faces it's easier to pick them out from the crowd.



Jarrith nods.  "Well that's pretty much what I expect we would have done... I was just thinking we might try and take them by surprise when we do.  Don't give them the time to prepare for us marching up the hill... just come rushing out of the bushes like you said."



			
				Janis said:
			
		

> "I'm not going to be in bear form this time, my magic at that is nearly exhausted and if they _do_ run we'll want me to take to the air and find out where they're running to or chase them."



"Good point.  All right then... what is your best bet then for the engagement, hand-to-hand with weapon drawn?  Or is your spell power still somewhat strong?  We can't all remain out of melee because then they'll just run off like you said.  I'd be okay with getting into melee if we had enough spell and healing support... but it sounded like you folks were pretty much out."



			
				Janis said:
			
		

> "If I had _my _way we'd buy a few scrolls from the caravan artificers on the way out, and rain fire on these people as a way of announcement. We've already fought one battle today, I'm disinclined to be cute about the next one - not when failure will weigh so heavily upon the people in this village."



Jarrith chuckles at Janis' retort.  "Heh heh... well your way sounds fine with me.  Hopefully they have some items for sale that we could pick up.  Maybe Bildrath might have something too... although I dunno how anxious he might be to sell to us.  A fireball... a lightning strike... a hailstorm... any of them would be a great opening salvo."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Marot frowns somewhat at the idea of just marching blindly into battle once again.

"So far, the only tactics we've used in this cursed land has been to blindly wade into one battle after another.  I would hope we could use our hopefully superior intelligence over our foes at least once or twice, perhaps catching our prey off guard, instead of the reverse.  I am all for arriving at the location early, and doing our best to conceal ourselves while we await this 'green lady' to appear and summon who-knows-what."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"If they are preparing for a crucial ritual tonight, they may have a watcher or guard in the area, so we ought to be careful- but if we can get there first that would be a good idea.  As to the battle itself, I'm willing to follow whatever plans our more combat-trained folk can devise."  Tessa's voice seems to convey a resigned acceptance, as if she lacked confidence, but was ready to proceed nonetheless...

OOC: Tessa has no particular plans beforehand, save drinking a Bulls Strength potion just before the fighting starts- if anyone else has bright ideas she'll listen eagerly.


----------



## Stormwind

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "If it comes to pass that she has several henchmen or thralls that attempt to block our access to her, I can transport 2 others with me to bridge any gap.  All I require is that the three of us be in physical contact."




Ashlyn looks thoughtful as Marot speaks, "It seems to me that the biggest threat tonight will likely be the Green lady. I would suggest that Marot should be prepared to transport himself, Ladreth, and one other to the immediate vicinity of the Green lady so that we can eliminate her first. Since Janis's companion, and if absolutely necessary Janis herself, can act as muscle to keep the cultists from our spellcasters, perhaps it would be best if Marot took Ladreth and myself in to face the green lady as we are, hopefully, more able to survive being surrounded."

"If we are lucky, the fall of the Green lady may well cause her followers to lose heart and flee, but at the very least it should remove our most dangerous opponent from the field."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith nods.  "That is a very sound idea.  I'd concur with that.  Depending on what kind of scrolls we might be able to acquire... Janis and Tessa could start the fight by both casting their spells to hopefully weaken the witches... then Ashlyn, Ladreth and Marot teleport in to engage the Green Lady.  Then Janis, Bear, and Tessa can run in from the outside to take on the other witches, and I can either jump down into melee too, or circle around everyone and healing as needed.  I like it."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Even if we can't obtain any helpful scrolls, I can deal out some harm at range before closing in," Tessa says, though it sounds more like a shameful admission than a confident threat...

OOC: Sending a "kill squad" into the middle of things sounds like a good way to go- it means we're a bit less dependent on stealth, an area where most of us are lacking.


----------



## stonegod

As the group makes their plans, inquiries are made with the artificers about what stock the have on hand. Adalstan rubs his hands through his curly hair. The Jorasco's been keeping us busy with healing works, not much in the way of more offensive might. I've been working this scroll of curse breaking, for Vincent you know, but you could be using it if you need. Our other stock is in that same healing arena. As for flash in the pan..." After sifting through his stock, the artificer comes back with a scroll on dark paper. "Only thing we got is this explosive one that Torsten made. Truth be told, he likes fire a bit too much for my taste. Sorry we can't help you more; give us more lead time and a specific order... well, then we can be helping."

[The caravan has one scroll of _remove curse_ (375gp), one of _lesser restoration_ (150gp), and a gaggle of _cure lights_ and potions of the same. The scroll of _fireball_ is CL4, not CL5, and costs 300gp. You can use your caravan credit.

The artificer's lips purses when Janis mentions diamond dust. I can't rightly say we have any, though I know Master Ochem has some gemstone he be keeping for trading purposes. You might be asking him. That pretty Ireena looks to be the lordly type, they usually carry such wealth." The man obviously does not know of Janis' birthright.

Bildrath looks the party over with unfriendly eyes when they enter the shop. I have no more nephews to give, so you best be buying. The man barks at the mention of scrolls. I carry what people use. No useless magics. Potions! Now those useful! You ask, I see what I have. 

[Bildrath has a smattering of 1st and 2nd level potions, but they won't be cheap. Ask for specific ones, and he'll let you know what he has.]


----------



## James Heard

Janis arches an unfriendly brow at the artificer's "lordly type" comment, but holds her tongue. After all, she had all but denounced her birthright except for its implicit responsibilities to the people around her when Cyre vanished in smoke and ruin. 

And, she thought, it wasn't as if Ireena couldn't easily squeeze out diamonds from a few well placed lumps of coal with her natural charm and sunny disposition.


----------



## Stormwind

Whilst talking to Adalstan, Ashlyn comments to the others in the group, "Both the Remove curse and Lesser restoration scrolls would definitely be useful. Can anyone can use the fireball scroll?"

Across the road in the shop, Ashlyn asks Bildrath "I would also be looking for a scabbard for this blade, something simple and preferably done from leather. Would you have anything like that available?"

Once her business is done, Ashlyn waits for the others to finish, and she remains behind for a few moments after they leave. She looks almost hesitant as she speaks to Bildrath, however her tone is as brusk as ever, "Bildrath, What do you know of the death of Perriwimple's girlfriend? I think it's tied in to the creature that killed him and though I cannot bring him back, I can seek the demise of those behind all this. It is the least I can do for you."

[Diplomacy +10 (to try and get the story of what happened to Perriwimple's girlfriend out of Bildrath using the idea of revenge as the leverage)]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "Both the _Remove Curse_ and _Lesser Restoration_ scrolls would definitely be useful. Can anyone can use the _Fireball_ scroll?"



"I would gather that Janis, Marot and Tessa might all be able to use it.  Although with Marot leading the kill squad into combat, it'd fall to either Tessa or Janis.  I do think we should take it though.  If we can then afford the Curse and Restoration scrolls, those would be next to grab."  He glances down at his belt, whereupon he carries a potion that he's had for quite a while but never used.  "I know I already have a potion of light healing that I keep saving for a rainy day... but that day never seems to come.  I either find I need to use more powerful magics immediately, or someone has a wand of healing that is brought out.  So I do not know how useful those minor potions or scrolls will be.  I would say to not use our credit to buy them unless someone really felt they needed it."

If the group is agreed, Jarrith will buy the scrolls of _Remove Curse_, _Lesser Restoration_ and _Fireball_ using whatever is left of their credit.  If necessary, he'll pay whatever might be left with coin.


----------



## stonegod

Jarrith secures the scrolls using the group's credit. I'll get to work on another one, the artificer mentions, handing over the _remove curse_ scroll. [825gp from credit, leaving 2270gp]

Bildrath gives Ashlyn a sour look as he hands over the battered, unadorned scabbard---*after* extracting 5 gold coins for the cost. As she speaks of Perriwimple and his "girlfriend", the look gets darker, and more confused. 

[Diplomacy check with circumstance penalties: Unfriendly]

First you get him killed, then you make up this fable! That boy barely had enough brains to move around. There hasn't been a single girl who'd look after him. Now out! Sully my name no more!


----------



## Stormwind

A confused look appears on Ashlyn's face, to be replaced by a thoughtful one as she apologizes to Bildrath, "I'm sorry for having disturbed you with this, it seems someone has been having fun at my expense. My apologies."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith leaves the artificers with the purchased items, and makes his way back to the inn to find the other members of the group.  "Well we've got two chances to _Remove Curse_ now... the scroll plus my own prayer.  I would think it would make sense to casts both of these now.  No reason to wait until anyone actually undergoes a transformation, is there?"  He looks at Ashlyn and Tessa "Unless of course you might know better than I do about this sort of thing through your own religious studies?"

He looks at Sir Khensu, then looks back at Lady Ashlyn.  "Of all of you who were bitten... I think it best is we start with you, m'Lady.  If the... um... _past_..." he glances again quickly at his Lumin Brother, "is any indication... your special connection to your gods might be a bit more tenuous unless we eliminate the curse within you.  We don't want that connection severed irevocably."

He sighs as he can easily see the pained look on the shifter's face, and Jarrith quickly tries to change the subject.  "Other than that... I might also suggest that Ladreth might be the next one to try and cure, as we would need his strength to help us subdue the rest of you should you change later on tonight.  I hate to have to be selective like this... but if we can't get to the ruins and back before the transformations occur... we will need as many strong bodies to keep you in control as possible."


----------



## James Heard

Janis shrugs it off.

"I'm used to such changes as part of my magical studies; I am the master of my own form."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I'm willing to use the scroll if we want to do that, and if I understand these things, I ought to be able to tell if it works- there should be some sense of release once the magic does its work."  Tessa does not sound completely convinced, though- with the Flamic crusades, there were not a lot of lycanthropic case studies in her healer's training.  Then again, she had thought that holy warriors like Khensu and Ashlyn were immune to such afflictions- and that knowledge was not so solid after what had apparently happened in town.

OOC: Tessa is willing to try the scroll-casting (and if we picked up the fireball scroll, she'll try that as well, if that is the plan).


----------



## James Heard

"If you're willing then you should do so."

Janis pauses, considering.

"If something does go amiss, it would be worth considering pointing out to my more savage self where those more offensive than the merely near were. And to get the girl Ireenal indoors and under guard perhaps. Just in case."

"Aim my rage constructively, it's what my family once did to some limited success.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn turns to Bildrath, and indicates the battered scabbard on his counter, "I will return with your money momentarily."

She then walks across to the inn and organizes the drawing of five gold pieces against her letter of credit from the caravan. Once this is done, she walks back across the street and pays Bildrath for the scabbard.


----------



## James Heard

While the rest of the party goes shopping, Janis walks the streets of the village talking with people and listening to any grievances or concerns that she might pass along or aid in when she has returned with her bear. It would do them all some good to get used to the sight of the animal.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith gathers together Tessa, Ashlyn, and Ladreth while Janis is out and about walking the streets.  He gives the scroll he bought to Tessa, and then he looks at the other two.  "Before we begin, we should take a moment to examine both your bite marks to make sure they matched what mine looked like.  As we only have two _Remove Curse_ spells right now... Tessa's scrol and my own prayer... we want to make sure we use them on the right people." (Heal checks by everyone in the group who can to verify as near as possible that Ashlyn and Ladreth both have bite wounds that might cause lycanthropy)

When the four of them finish the examinations of each other, Jarrith looks at the halfork and smirks.  "I certainly hope this works.  I do not have any desire to see you transform tonight, sir."  He then closes his eyes and begins his gathering of divine energy.  (Assuming the examination shows Ladreth is infected, cast _Remove Curse_ on him)

If/when he finishes, he looks to the young priestess and tilts his head.  "Your turn, Tessa.  Let's hope you can rid the taint within our Lady Paladin, eh?"


----------



## stonegod

While there is faint sign of previous wounds, nothing strong like what was found on Jarrith is indicated on either Ashlyn or Ladreth.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Upon examination of the wounds, Jarrith raises his eyebrows.  "Do you suppose this means you both are not actually infected with the curse of the wolf?  Maybe we shouldn't use our spells on you just yet.  Tessa, were you bitten by the wolves at all?  What do your wounds look like?  And anyone know about Janis?"

He points to the scroll in Tessa's hand.  "The articifer said he originally was making that to hopefully cure the guard Vincent that is locked up in the Vine's basement.  If we do not think we will need our two spells, I should go cast one over him instead.  I am pretty sure he is indeed infected with the curse.  What say you all?"


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I wasn't bitten," Tessa says after a moment's thought.  "At least not today- and otherwise I would have changed when you did, if I'd been cursed in the first fight.  I don't know about Janis...  If she wasn't bitten, we ought to try to cure that other fellow- they may need everyone they can get while we're out tonight, especially if some of us don't come back."


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn turns towards Jarrith and Tessa as she joins the conversation, "I don't know. The guard is safely secured and is not likely to be a danger to others, whereas we will be out and about tonight. Furthermore, it is uncertain to me as to whether myself, Ladreth, Janis and even Jarrith are actually infected. The only certainty is that Jarrith was infected, and to be honest, I do not know enough about this affliction to say with any degree of surety whether he still is. Thus I would deem it prudent to hold on to the scroll until our return. We can always use it on the guard later if it turns out that we don't need it ourselves."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith shrugs, then slides the scroll into one of his scroll cases.  "Better safe than sorry, you mean?  Okay, I'll buy that.  We'll hold onto it."

He waits for Janis to return, then says to everyone "Are we ready?  We'll want to get out there as quickly as possible so to get into place.  I'd recommend we not take horses so we won't have to hide them somewhere, but I'm not positive if we can reach the ruins in time."

(OOC: Can the group reach the ruins on foot before the sun goes down, or will we need to ride?)

"Let's get going.  This will be a long night and I want to be fully scouted when we get up there."  He prepares his pack and is ready to leave... by foot if it's possible, or by horse if it would take too long footslogging.


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> (OOC: Can the group reach the ruins on foot before the sun goes down, or will we need to ride?)



You'll need to ride.


----------



## ethandrew

Ladreth acquiesced to the stalker's search of his bite. Other than the initial massive pain, it was like any other wound, bruised and tender under the magically healed flesh. He refastened his armor and made sure all straps were securely held. His new potion holders were a little awkward at first, but he was getting used to them. Hopefully by tonight they would be a part of him like all other gear he currently carried, just out of his mind enough to not be bothered by them, but still able to remember their usefulness.

He nodded to the others, indicating his readiness and willingness. He felt a little useless when they spent their time planning, knowing all they needed to do was point and tell him what to do and he would do it to the best of his ability. He knew a fight was ready for tonight, and he felt the excitement already rising in his muscles.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Provided nobody else has anything to do, Jarrith goes to his steed and mounts up... then leads the group out of town to the monestary ruins.


----------



## stonegod

[Onwards! Please double check the RG thread to make sure everyone's status is up to date]

Everything arranged, the group mounts up and ventures into the Barovian forest. Nothing is unusual or out of place, though the various farm houses seem empty. No burly old farmer or his attractive daughter can be seen at the Andrzej farm.

About a half hour before dusk, the group makes the ascent near the top of Lysaga Hill. Still too far to see the ruins, the group dismounts. Jarrith nods solemnly, then trundles silently towards the ruin.

[Hide and Move Silently]

Swinging around to the south, the Stalker approaches the ruined husk like a ghost. From the distance, he hears some voices---those in the tower have no intention to hide, it appears. Peering from around the southern broken wall, Jarrith notes three roughly clothed Barovians, their hoods hiding their features. He also sees what appears to be fresh crumbled chalk about the perimeter in some arcane form. What he does no see is anyone who looks to be "the Green Lady" or such.





Outer walls are 5' thick, between 15'-20' high, and a rough climb. The inner walls are lower and falling apart, and easier climb and can be broken through with effort. Rubble surrounds much of the area. I've drawn the full star, though Jarrith can only see the parts outside.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Jarrith is surprised to see that they are too late to get into position.  He curses to himself, thinking they spent too much time back in town.  This will be much, much more difficult.  He silently channels some of his spell power into himself and the air around him becomes quieter.  (Lose _Sanctuary_ spell to add +4 to Hide/Move Silent checks for 3 minutes)

He then moves back around the ruins to return to the party down the hill.  Once he arrives, he gives them the bad news.

"We're too late.  I saw three witches already up there preparing things... they drew out a large star on the grounds with chalk or something.  The Green Lady is not there yet, so I'm leery about attacking until she arrives.  The only problem is that there's no way to get you all into place without being heard or seen."

He glances back up the hill, then nods to them.  "Let's get the horses off the path... who knows if any others will be coming up this way to join them.  Time-wise, it'd probably be faster for you all to run up the hill here rather than try and make your way through the underbrush... and three of you can portal in via Marot.  How about I return to the ruins, stay out of sight... maybe even try and erase part of the star... and once the Green Lady arrives I'll yell out a signal for you to all come up.  That work for all of you?"

If everyone okays this plan, Jarrith will sneak back up to the ruins and position himself right where he was before... losing his Hide From Undead spell to use Sacred Stealth again.  Once he arrives, he will wait for the Green Lady to arrive.  When she does and it appears as though they are beginning to prepare the start of their ceremony, Jarrith will sneak up behind the closest person and Sneak Attack them... losing a _Deific Vengeance_ spell to channel a Razing Strike (+2 to hit, +5d6 in Razing and Sneak Attack damage)  He will shout out when he attacks, so to make sure the others in the party can hear his signal that the fight has begun.

He will then dart back outside the ruins to Hide, thereby giving the others a chance to advance up the hill to join melee.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"That sounds like as good as we'll be able to do," Tessa said a bit hesitantly- tactical thinking wasn't really her best area of expertise.  "Just remember, there may be more of them up there, in the ruins or in that underground chamber.  Don't wait too long to signal our move..."


----------



## Stormwind

Before Jarrith heads back up the hill, Ashlyn quietly speaks "Regarding the star you described, would that be placed approximately above the column at the cave that we checked out here last time? If so then it might also mean that the Green lady could be down there and that she might not put in an appearance up here at all."

"Also, a though occurred to me. Several of the farms on the way here were empty, including the one with the old man and his daughter. Perhaps, if they are here tonight, we may have other options than just fighting."

Ashlyn then falls silent and lets the others ponder her words.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "Also, a though occurred to me. Several of the farms on the way here were empty, including the one with the old man and his daughter. Perhaps, if they are here tonight, we may have other options than just fighting."



Jarrith's eyebrows furrow.  "Such as?  I'm not following you.  Do you mean negotiation?  Because that seems improbable."


----------



## stonegod

The star does not seem to overlap the central lair undernearth---more over the earthen walls


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn explains, "I wouldn't rule out negotiation ... perhaps through intimidation, particularly if the head of the snake has already been chopped off as it were. Like you, I doubt that we can negotiate initially, though we should not rule out the possibility completely. However I think that once we have dealt with the green lady, we might try intimidation or other forms of negotiation to deal with the cultists."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "However I think that once we have dealt with the green lady, we might try intimidation or other forms of negotiation to deal with the cultists."



Jarrith nods.  "Ah.  Gotcha.  Yeah, if that's a possibility then we'll see where it leads.  Maybe they'd give up on a call of 'Surrender'... who knows?  But at the very least we have to take out the Green Lady first.  If there's nothing else, I'm going to head back up there now.  You all try to get as close as you think you can without making noise that can be heard.  You'll all notice my signal without any problems.  Heh heh."

And with that, the Stalker sneaks back into the underbrush heading to where he was before.


----------



## James Heard

Janis shrugs compliantly. It wasn't like she was going to be at her best in this fight in any case.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"Curses!" Marot exclaims as Jarrith reports that the witches had already arrived.

"We have two choices, as I see it -- one, to attack the three witches now, or two, attempt to discover what they are attempting and disrupt it as it happens."

"I really don't feel strongly either way, as all we need to do is make sure that this Green Lady is either not summoned or defeated.  But it would be easier on all of us if this Green Lady was not able to appear."

"Remember, my ability to convey Ladreth and Lady Ashlyn has a relatively short range, so we will need to get close to our prey."


----------



## James Heard

"My urge and ability to kill those beasts who prey upon Barovia is impacted little by these discussions of tactics this night. Whatever you who whoop in the middle of things desire is fine, as long as I extract my pound of flesh and the village suffers none from it."

Janis sighs, considering her options if there _were_ trouble later on tonight.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Marot said:
			
		

> "I really don't feel strongly either way, as all we need to do is make sure that this Green Lady is either not summoned or defeated.  But it would be easier on all of us if this Green Lady was not able to appear."
> 
> "Remember, my ability to convey Ladreth and Lady Ashlyn has a relatively short range, so we will need to get close to our prey."



Jarrith quickly corrects Marot as he journeys off.  "You mean the Verdant Lord.  He's the one we don't want summoned.  The Green Lady is the witch in charge and who we expect holds the Symbol of the Raven.  We _do_ want her there so we can get that symbol off of her."

He then takes off into the trees.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa kept mostly quiet during the discussion- she didn't have any really good ideas to offer, and she knew that prolonging the debate would only allow the witches an opportunity to continue their plans without interruption...

OOC: Still here, just not much to add


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning*

The group settles in as dusk deepens. None of the folk in rough clothing notice the hidden Stalker; they barely look at the horizon. They all wait impatiently for something, Jarrith occasionally hearing the words of "Where are they?" and "We must begin!" repeatedly.

Night finally falls, though the ever present mist hides the night sky. Unbeknownst to all, the evening is absent of moons, none haven risen yet. The perfect time for dark rituals. It is then that, with a dark shimmer, three figures suddenly appear in the darkness. One is a comely shaped woman in peasant garb, her face hidden with cloaks like the rest. The other is a bent, hideous matron, a sneer on her squinting features. But is the the thing behind them that grabs attention.

Standing in the middle of the runic circle, the human-like figure stands near 10 feet tall. Human, however, it is not. Wicked claws twist where hands should be, and its thorny visage and glowing eyes speak of of the shadows in deadly brambles. This could not be the Verdant Lord already?

As Jarrith shivers at the thought, the witches and the crone being to move to the points of the circle. With a gesture, the crone lights a sickly green bonfire at the center of the flame. Holding aloft something that briefly glints of silver, she chucks it into the flame calling out, "O Verdant Lord! We call thee! Use this, foul trinket of the enemy, as your seed! Come! Come!" The others being chanting in unison, the creature of thorn and darkness watching impassively.

*The Summoning: Surprise Round*

It was time for Jarrith to strike. Crouching along the wall, his silver weapons in hand, he snuck up behind the nearest droning voice. [Stealth] The eyes of the dark creature seemed to look right through him a moment, but then look on unseeingly. Thanking his luck, the Stalker uttered a quick prayer and then lunged at the witch. The rapier cuts through the man's kidney, and with a gurgle, the man collapses!

"To me! To me!" The Stalker cried. Just like that, Marot, the Lady paladin, and the silent brute appear to the north, ready for the coming battle.

*The Summoning: Round 1*





Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

The rest of the party is about 60 feet away at the edge of the clearing.

J: 21 [31/31, 5/5 turns]
J: 21 [35/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [55/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21
B: 20
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19
A: 12 [49/49; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [41/41, 7/8 AP]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## James Heard

Janis moves forward, readying a storm bolt against enemies approaching.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Thanking the Flame for allowing his thrust to aim true and to take down the first witch without issue, he begins rushing across the courtyard to get closer to his fellows.  He wants to make sure he is within range to heal as soon as possible.  He lithely dances around the bonfire before doing a last minute flip to position himself against the wall right next to another witch and within a few feet of his fellows.  "Let's take them down, people!  Let's end this thing!"  

(Double move 60':  N12 (10' first diagonal/rubble); N11 (5'); N10 (5'); O9 (10' second diagonal); O8 (5'); N7 (5' first diagonal); M6 (10' second diagonal); M5 (10' tumble to avoid N5's AoO)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

After appearing in the thick of the ceremony, Marot quickly takes note of his surroundings, then makes a bee-line towards a clear lane to the Green Lady.

"Invisibility!"  Marot cries to the others as he recognizes the words and gestures.  "Foul woman, you cannot hide from me!"  

Thinking that someone intuned with the natural world would revile anything caustic, Marot activates his gloves while channelling his eldritch might.  The coruscating ray that emits from Marots hands contains streaks of a noxious green color.


OOC: Move to K6 and eldritch blast the Green Lady w/ 1 charge of Gloves of Eldritch admixture:  +8 touch attack with  4d6+1 (untyped) + 2d6 of acid damage  (1/3 charges left for the day) 

Marot's See the Unseen ability should allow him to still strike at the invisible Green Lady.

Also, the above figures includes the bonus from Marot levelling, if that hasn't happened yet today, then subtract one from his attack and 1d6 from his eldritch blast.  Plus, he has 46 hp now as lvl 8.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa hurried forward to join the fight.  With the enemy spread out, and some of her friends already fighting close in, there was no easy target for a fireball, but she had other weapons.  As she moved into position, she pointed a wand at the witches, unleashing several tiny arcane bolts.

OOC: Move up 30 feet, use 1 charge from Milosh's wand for a CL 5 Magic Missile (44 charges left)- if the Green Lady is visible, target her, otherwise whichever witch is closest.


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 1 (Partial)*

Bursting into action, Jarrith dashed across the ruin, ducking and pushing his back against two walls of the ruins. [Tumble] Janis started to close the distance, blue lightning dancing around her hands. [30' away] Ahead of her, Ladreth steps forward, and brings his sword down heavily on the witch before him, her shrill shriek piercing the night. [AC 19 hits for 19hp; near death] Staggering, the witch steps back, mutters a few words, and vanishes from sight! Marot quickly identifies the magic of invisibility. [Spellcraft]

The crone who spoke glares at the gathered party. "Kill them all! Their blood will make the grass grow!" Barking a quick syllable, she too vanishes from sight under another invisibility spell. [Marot's Spellcraft]

Approaching from the south, Tessa just sees the crone vanish. Cursing lightly, she triggers Milosh's wand at the closest witch. Three blue bolts slam into the cloaked man, who grunts in pain. [_magic missile_; 12hp, severely wounded; Tessa 30' away.] In response, the witch intones a few words, and a livid bolt of fire shots forth at the cleric; it goes wide in the darkness. [_scorching ray_ misses]

The remaining witches, spurned into action, all begin chanting various imprecations to darkness. The one closest to Marot and all steps forward, calling forth a sheet of fire. Ladreth ducks most of the fire, and Ashlyn side-steps most of it, but Marot is caught full on. [Marot fails reflex save; 9/4hp damage] Behind him, two others emerge from the building. More rays of fire shoot forth, one catching the Stalker on the shoulder, the other searing Lady Ashlyn! [_searing rays_, 12hp Jarrith, 18hp Ashlyn]

Now the paladin must decide what to do...

*The Summoning: Round 1 (Partial)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions:  Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

The rest of the party is about 60 feet away at the edge of the clearing.

J: 21 [19/31, 5/5 turns]
J: 21 [35/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [51/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [near death]
B: 20
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [O12 dead, K12 severely wounded]
A: 12 [27/49; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [32/41, 7/8 AP]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn steps forward with blade in hand and it is only in that instant as she strikes that she realizes that the blade she holds is not her old blade, but the blade she recovered from the pool deep in the forest. The long blade moves in her hands as if it were almost weightless, flowing effortlessly from one strike to the next, as the short blond paladin moves against the witch before her.

[sblock=Actions]5ft step to P4
[Dormant Sunsword] +9/+4 (1d10+3)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 1 (Complete)*

The Lady Ashlyn steps forward and deftly plants the sword in the nearest witches thigh, but the newness of the blade spoils her follow-up thrust. [AC 21 hits, 6hp; Miss] 

Marot calls a challenge to the vanished crone, and runs around the building to get a better aim at something only he can see. A virulent green pulse shoots from his palm, but Marot watches the sneering grin on the crone's face at the magical energies dissipate without effect! [AC 24 touch hits; does not negate SR (acid damage from gloves is not conjuration, so its affected)][sblock=Marot]The crone is at L7, the other witch at N6. You had to move the other way to get a shot and not provoke AoO[/sblock]
The fiend of thorn and shadow bellows, and shoots forth from his hands a blast of pure night. Janis notes the twisted runes of the circle glow red as it does so, somehow changing the attack. The dark force of it strips away the flesh on Ashlyn's arm, and then it arcs forth to Ladreth and Jarrith! [Chained ray attack; 13hp to Ashlyn, 6hp to Ladreth and Jarrith] The darkness of it burns the three's eyes, but while the paladin and the guard fight it off, Jarrith is horrified by the sudden blot over his sight! [Jarrith fails Fort save; blinded 1 round]

The bear lumbers next to the Pale Lady.

*The Summoning: Round 2*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions: Orange Border: Blind. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

The rest of the party is about 30 feet away at the edge of the clearing.

J: 21 [13/31, 5/5 turns, blind 1 round]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [51/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [invisible, near death]
B: 20 [invisible]
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [O12 dead, K12 severely wounded, P5 lightly wounded]
A: 12 [14/49; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [37/46, 7/8 AP]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa's face set in grim lines- but she allowed herself the barest flash of a grin.  With most of her friends gathered in one area, the witches were tightening their own formation as well.  And that was something they had prepared for...  She pulled the scroll tube from her belt and intoned the words carefully, trying to master the unfamiliar words- but though the words were all-but unknown, she could still feel the thrill of flame within.

OOC: Reading the CL 4 Fireball scroll, targeting the group of witches (centering on M/N 11/12)


----------



## James Heard

Janis continues to make her way toward the combat with a fierce scowl on her face.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Argh!  My eyes!  My blasted eyes!  Curse this!" Jarrith shouts, more to himself than to anyone in particular.

With his back safely nestled into the corner against the wall, he dares not try and advance forward... knowing there is a bonfire ahead of him.  He instead drops one of his rapiers and then sets about trying to heal himself... dismissing a _Deific Vengeance_ for a spontaneous _Cure Moderate Wounds_.  Once completed, he quickly pulls his wand of _Cat's Grace_ out from his forearm sheath for use shortly.


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 2 (Partial)*

Cursing his sudden lack of sight, Jarrith entreats the Flame for healing. His touch much needed vigor, but his foes still are nearby. [18hp healed; 31/31]

Raising her hands as she stalks forward, the Stormhand  lives up to her name. The bolt of blue fire catches the witch unawares, and with a scream, it falls to the ground twitching. [12hp; dead]

Ladreth steps beside Ashlyn and casually decapitates the witch before her. His good eye searches for others nearby. [19hp; dead]

Somewhere in the fight, the voice of the invisible witch calls out, an apparent supplication for healing. [Spellcraft]

Helpless to do anything, Marot watches at the crone steps up to Jarrith and lashes out with her hands. It is only then that everyone sees the materialized witch's hands are wicked claws! The force of the blows slams Jarrith into the stone wall, belying the old woman's preternatural strength! [23hp; near death] Cruelly, she calls back with Jarrith's voice, "Cursed this indeed! Ahahaha!"

Working at the unfamiliar words, Tessa successfully calls forth the fiery destruction. With a WHOOMPH! it catches the two standing witches who manage to throw themselves aside to avoid most of the damage. [Reflex save; 6hp] However, a scream from somewhere indicates the hidden witch was hit!

The witches pull forth loaded crossbows and let fly bolts. But neither hit their intended targets.

Ashlyn is up.[sblock=Marot]The other witch is at O8, and is near death after the fireball[/sblock]

*The Summoning: Round 2 (Partial)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions: Orange Border: Blind. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

The rest of the party is about 30 feet away at the edge of the clearing.

J: 21 [8/31, 5/5 turns, blind 1 round]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [51/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [invisible, near death]
B: 20 [invisible]
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [L10 lightly wounded, N11 lightly wounded, O12 dead, K12 dead, P5 dead]
A: 12 [14/49; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [37/46, 7/8 AP]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn pulls a potion from her potion bracer and with a quick gulp, drinks the contents of the vial. Then with a determined look on her face she moves forward and stands to oppose the hag, her voice clear as it echos over the battlefield, "Now we meet in the flesh and justice will have her way with you. Know that you will not walk away from this."

[sblock=Actions][Draw potion of cure moderate wounds from potion bracer]
[Drink potion of cure moderate wounds: 2d8+3]
[Move towards old hag (to N6 if possible)][/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

Janis continues her march toward the bonfire.

OOC: Staying out of reach of big devil things.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the pain ravaged his body, Jarrith did not let out a peep.  However, when he heard the crone mimick him, the anger began to build with him.

He stands tall and focuses all of his attention to his ears so that he can cast a spell without distraction from the woman in front of him who he cannot see.  He prays to the Flame to keep him whole.

(Exchange _Deific Vengeance_ for _Cure Moderate Wounds_: cast defensively)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

"Dammit!"  Marot screams as the old crone shrugs off his magic.

"She is resistant to my magicks!" He says to the others.

Marot sees that Jarrith needs help, but is unable to reach his friend at this time, and he is also somewhat leary of the old crone -- the savage blow she struck on the Stalker makes him somewhat hesitant to attempt to avoid attacks while invoking his magic.

He scans the battlefield and takes note of the other, invisible witch.  

Moving to position him with a better line of sight, he unleashes another blast of eldritch energy.

OOC: 5' step to K6, eldritch blast to invisible witch.  +9 ranged touch, 4d6+1 damage.


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 2 (Complete)*

Bitting of the cap and downing the potion within, Ashlyn brings her weapon to bear as the potion begins to close her wounds. [12hp; using a potion from the bracer use is a move action]

The warlock curses at his foul luck, focusing his ire on the invisible witch. The furious bolt blasts through something unseen, a wet thump heard by everyone. Somewhere  Marot's head, the other Voice of the Flame chuckles. [AC 23 hits; 14hp; dead]

Darkness pours once again from the fiends thorny claws, dark power piercing Ashlyn's heart! With a cry, she crumples to the ground! [Crit! 33hp; dying] The black bolt almost hits the sightless cleric, but the tangle of battle causes it to go high. [Miss due to melee] The Stalker regains his sight just in time to see the paladin fall.

The bear obediently follows its mistress.

*The Summoning: Round 3 (Partial)*

Anguishes at Ashlyn's fall, Jarrith calls once again for the Flame to protect him while weaving and dodging. His strength is renewed, for now. [Cast defensively succeeds; 14hp]

The Stormhand strides toward the unnatural flame, keeping away from the dark shape. With a casual flick of her hand, another bolt slams into a witch, sending the twitching corpse flying. [19hp, Reflex failed; dead] 

Seeing the paladin fall, Ladreth cries in mute rage! He powerfully brings down his sword, cutting the crone to the quick! [Power attack succeeds; 26hp; moderately wounded] She answers with a sneer and places her bony hands on the halfork. A sudden weakening overcomes him, but Ladreth fights its off, clenching his teeth! [Fort save succeeds; AP spent]

In the distance, Tessa acted....

*The Summoning: Round 3 (Partial)*





Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions: Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

Tessa is about 30 feet away to the south.

J: 21 [22/31, 5/5 turns, blind 1 round]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [51/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [invisible, dead]
B: 20 [moderately wounded]
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [L10 lightly wounded, N11 dead, O12 dead, K12 dead, P5 dead]
A: 12 [-7/49; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [37/46, 7/8 AP]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## Stormwind

As she falls, crumpling to the ground like a marionette with her strings cut, Ashlyn's unconscious mind is inexorably drawn towards a feeling of peace and warmth. Although she fights to regain conciousness within her battered and torn body, it is of no use and bit by bit she is drawn onwards.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa winced in sympathy as she saw Ashlyn fall- this time she was too far away to heal.  Instead the cleric continued to move forward, and triggered her wand once more, trying to assist those still standing.

OOC: Move forward 30 feet, use another charge from Milosh's wand for another CL 5 Magic Missile- 1 missile for the witch at L 10, 2 for the Crone.


----------



## James Heard

Janis steps forward and unleashes another torrent of electricity at the last visible witch.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Assuming he is still standing, Jarrith tumbles past Ladreth to get on the other side of him, then reaches down to put his hands on the lady paladin.  "It's okay, m'Lady.  I'm here... I'm here."  His healing warmth flows into her prone body.

(Tumble to O5; Exchange _Remove Curse_ for _Cure Serious Wounds_: cast defensively only if an enemy is within melee range to cause AoO)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

The dark rays coming from across the battlefield to strike his friends has concerned him.  Knowing that he is not much use in melee, Marot decides to get a better vantage point on the ray source.

To all others, it is as if Marot suddenly appears in two places at once.

OOC: Marot uses Flee the Scene to d.door to O11 (I'm assuming this square is an elevated platform) to get a better look at this 'fiend'.  Use Know(The Planes) +17 to figure out anything about it once he gets the chance.


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 3 (Complete)*

Wand in hand, Tessa calls for more bolts from it. The first slams into the nearest witch, but only one of the bolts passes through the crone's resistances, greatly weakened. [L10 hit for 5hp, moderately wounded; crone for 2hp,] The wounded witch turns his crossbow on the priest, but it thumps uselessly against her armor.

Ashlyn continues to bleed out...

With a gesture, Marot appears in two places. Noting that only the higher outer wall still has a roof, he appears behind the fiend. With a better look, the appearance of the fiend becomes clear: It is an aspect of the Verdant Lord, here to pave the way for his coming. As such, it bears its power of darkness and fear. It most likely can call its dark power for terrible melee attacks as well, and has the resilience of the fiends. [Kn: Planes: Aspect of Czernovog. Some warlock-like abilities, probably some elemental resistances/immunities]

Turning to the sound of Marot's sudden appearance, the Aspect once more calls upon its dark power. The dark essence tears at Marot's flesh, but the cold dread washes over him like air, his faith in the Flame shielding him. The Aspect bellows in frustration! [15hp, immune to fear]

The bear follows its mistress.

*The Summoning: Round 4 (Partial)*

Carefully avoiding the crone's attention, Jarrith reaches down to the fallen paladin. Her eyes flutter open as the Flame's warmth partially restores her. [25hp healed; Ashlyn at 17hp] On the other side of the courtyard, the Pale Lady flings another bolt of electricity at the standing witch who is promptly thrown against the wall, dead. [9hp; dead]

The look of anger livid in his good eye, Ladreth savagely cuts open the crone's chest, and while she staggers back, follows through and impales the greatsword through her chest. With a look of utter contempt, the witches spits, "Fools... He will take you... now...", then falls lifeless at the halfork's feet. [25hp, 24hp with two hits; really dead]

[Tessa]

*The Summoning: Round 4 (Partial)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions: Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

Tessa is about 30 feet away to the south.

J: 21 [22/31, 5/5 turns, blind 1 round]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [51/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [invisible, dead]
B: 20 [dead]
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [L10 dead, N11 dead, O12 dead, K12 dead, P5 dead]
A: 12 [17/49, prone; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [22/46, 7/8 AP]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Only one visible foe remained- but it was a terrible one.  Tessa continued to move forward, firing off another salvo of arcane bolts at the fiend.

OOC: Move up to K 14 or  K 15, as needed for LoS.  Fire another charge off the wand for CL 5 Magic Missile at the fiend.


----------



## James Heard

Janis cleverly readies an action to move away from the enormous demonic creature if he approaches her or her animal companion, clearly hoping others with strong swords and backs will move quickly to place themselves in danger in her stead.

OOC:


----------



## Stormwind

The gentle warmth of unconciousness disappears in an instant, replaced by the pain of her wounds and the ache of her muscles as Ashlyn is jolted back to conciousness by Jarrith's healing.

With a grimace as the pain hits her, Ashlyn nods tired thanks at Jarrith as she picks up her blade and quaffs another potion.

[sblock=Actions][Pick up dormant sunblade (move action)]
[Use potion of _Cure Light Wounds_ from potion bracer: 1d8+1 (move action)]

[Note: Ashlyn is still prone (+4AC vs ranged attacks) ][/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Don't just stand around gawking people!  We're not done yet!  Get in there and fight!"   Jarrith begins moving around the bonfire, while casting a powerful abjuration to help himself and the others near him.  (Move to L10 / Cast _Magic Circle Against Evil_ on self)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

After appearing on the ledge overlooking the bonfire, Marot's eyes quickly survey the creature below him.  

In the back of his mind, whispers from other planes of existance tell him the secrets of this creature -- this fiend -- this _Czernovog_.

Realizing it only as an aspect, Marot was still concerned with its power, hoping that it too, did not possess immunities against his magicks, like the Old Crone.

The dark blast that hit him sapped him of much of his strength and winded him, but Marot conjures some of his own power and sends it back towards the fiend.

OOC: Eldritch Blast +8 ranged touch on Aspect, 4d6+1 dmg


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 4 (Complete)*

Stepping forward, Tessa calls forth more power from the wand. Three bolts drill into the fiend's shoulder, though it barely notices. [8hp; barely wounded] On the other side of the fire, Ashlyn picks up the blade and drinks another potion, though this one is less powerful. [3hp, 20/49]

From behind the creature, Marot calls forth his birthright. It bruises the thorns on the creatures back, forcing it to bellow in annoyance! [AC 27 touch hits; 18hp; lightly wounded] It snarls at the warlock, and calls forth its own power. The runes flicker once again, and the dark bolt causes Marot's knees to buckle. His sight wavers, and once again he is blind! [18hp, near death; Failed Fort Save; blind 1 round]

The bear continues to ward Janis.

*The Summoning: Round 5 (Partial)*

Knowing the greater evil, the Stalker strident calls forth the protection of the flame. A silvery circle erupts about him briefly, a shield against evil. [_magic circle_] The Stormhand stalls, waiting for the others to take up the battle. Ladreth does so, using the wall for cover as he moves up. 

(Tessa)

*The Summoning: Round 5 (Partial)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions: Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

J: 21 [22/31, 5/5 turns, blind 1 round]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [51/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [invisible, dead]
B: 20 [dead]
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [L10 dead, N11 dead, O12 dead, K12 dead, P5 dead]
A: 12 [20/49, prone; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [4/46, 7/8 AP, blind 1 round]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa could see that her wand's arcane darts seemed to do little damage- and she could see her other allies moving into position.  The fiend seemed to be a creature of darkness and death- a blot of decay in the natural world, even in a place as cold and dismal as Barovia.  Her training as a healer told her that some decay could be healed- and some must be cut away.  Or burned away...  Deep within her soul, Tessa felt a surge of warmth at that momentary thought- and almost reflexively she let that warmth grow, until her arm seemed bathed in fire, and a lance of sun-bright heat leapt forth.

OOC: Using her dragonmark ability to fire a Scorching Ray at the fiend; CL 6, +5 ranged touch attack; 4d6 fire damage


----------



## James Heard

Janis and her companion move forward to within striking distance for her stormbolts and let loose.


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn rises to her feet and seeing a silver glint within the green, she mutters to herself, "... perhaps ..."

She then takes a step towards the fire and tries to fish out the silver medallion with the tip of her blade.

[sblock=Actions][Stand (move action)]
[5ft step towards M7]
[Use tip of blade to move medallion out of fire and into her square (?move action?][/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot crumples under the dark assault.  Barely conscious, he drops to the ledge floor, in hopes of becoming a less attractive target to the fiend.  Hoping against hope that the other party members advance upon the creature to distract it from himself.

He reaches into his belt pouch and feels around for one of his potion vials.  His fingers find the familiar shape and bring it to his lips, and he drinks it down in one gulp, not sure which of his healing potions he grabbed, but something is better than nothing, he thinks.

OOC: Grab healing potion (have 2 CLW and 1 CMW, 1d3 to determine which one he grabs) drop to the ground for +4 AC due to cover, and drink potion.


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 5 (Complete)*

Anger burned within her, and Tessa let the anger free. A rush of hot flame burst forth from her raised arm, hitting the creature dead on. Most of the force of the fiery blast seemed disapated somehow, but some searing on its torso indicated some effect. [AC 21 touch hits; 16hp before resistance] 

Limping to her feet, the wounded Ashlyn made for the green flame. Its heat was unnatural, feeling wrong somehow. But she searched for the glint she knew must be found. About to give up, a sudden spark revealed the silvery form surrounded by flame. [Spot check to find the metal 21 succeeds; it will take a move action next turn to retrieve]

Sightless, overcome by the picking of the dark energy, Marot dropped to the crumbling masonry. Feeling blindly, he unstoppers and quaffs one of his potions, its healing energy returning some vitality. [CLW potion (rolled a 2); 9hp restored, 13/46]

As his sight returns, Marot sees the fiend bellow again, turning its hatred to Jarrith. The dark bolt seems bound for the Stalker's heart when, with a silver flash, his protective magics shunt of the attack! [Misses due to deflection]

*The Summoning: Round 6 (Partial)*

(Jarrith would go here)

Steeping through the rubble, Janis throws more lightning at the fiend. But as it dissipates harmlessly through its vines and thorns, it chortles mockingly! [Immune to electricity]

Coming around the corner, greatsword gripped tightly, Ladreth swings mightily at the shadowy creature. He overestimates, however, and the blade goes wide. [Miss]

(Tessa, Marot, etc.)

*The Summoning: Round 6 (Partial)*





Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions: Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

J: 21 [22/31, 5/5 turns, blind 1 round]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [51/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [invisible, dead]
B: 20 [dead]
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [L10 dead, N11 dead, O12 dead, K12 dead, P5 dead]
A: 12 [20/49, prone; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [13/46, 7/8 AP, prone]
C: 9
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

Saying a quick prayer to the flame for his returned eyesight, Marot peers over the crumbled walkway onto the melee in progress below.

He takes careful aim, then sends another blast of eldritch might towards the fiendish aspect of Czernovog.

OOC: Remain prone, ranged touch attack vs Fiend +8, 4d6+1  (I am assuming that there is no penalty for using an eldritch blast while prone for to-hit purposes.)


----------



## James Heard

Janis frowns and changes posture. Uttering her incantation, her hair whips around tossed by an invisible wind and the smell of dew fills the air for a moment as a paler, less substantial bolt of energy than usual leaves The Stormhand's palm and touches the beast. A worming white residue stains its hide for a moment before quickly disappearing into the beast's skin.

OOC: Casting Moon Bolt. 2d4 Strength Damage, save DC 18 for half


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the bolt crashes into him, his teeth clench for just a moment.  _What the hell is he aiming at me for?!?  Ladreth and Janis are right there!!!  Man, this isn't fair!_  However, much to his relief the magical circle of protection keeps him safe this time and the dark bolt washes over him.  _That was too close!  I'm no good to anyone if I'm dead!  I need more protection if I'm going to stay on my feet!_

He quickly steps out of sight of the creature (Move to L8) and begins casting some more spells around himself... letting the others continue the barrage.  (Cast _Aid_ on self)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa blinked as if in surprise at her own hand, seemingly wondering where that bolt of flame had come from.  She smiled for just a moment, and almost made ready as if to unleash another bolt- but Ladreth had moved in to melee with the fiend, and Tessa did not entirely trust the accuracy of the fire bolts- instead she switched back to the wand she had been using; that, at least, had no chance of missing.

OOC: Another charge from the wand for a CL 5 Magic Missile


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 6 (Complete)*

As Ladreth moves forward, Jarrith steps back, trying to avoid any further attacks. He call forth aid from the Flame, and its courage inspires him. [8 temp hp, +1 atks]

Uncertain for a moment, Tessa brings up Milosh's wand. The blue bolts peg the creature, distracting him. [8hp; moderately wounded] 

Ashlyn carefully leverages her blade to remove the glint of silver. As she pulls it out, she sees its sun-like shape and some sort of crystal in the center. But it is too hot to hold, so she takes a moment to wrap it in some cloth. [Move action to remove Symbol; move action to wrap to hold]

From his perch, Marot calls forth his power. The blast nicks the fiend's shoulder, distracting it. [16hp]

Bellowing, the Aspect tears into the halfork. Its thorned claws crush the mercenary's full-plate, and its shadowy maw bloodies Ladreth's arm, weakening him seriously. [2 claws hit, 1 bite, 31hp dmg; seriously wounded]

The bear steps before Janis, bellowing its defiance.

*The Summoning: Round 7 (Partial)*

Janis sneers, and calls forth the power of the moons. The silverly bolt grazes the fiend, but it does seem weakened by the effect. [Saves vs. effects; 2 Str damage]

His blood new flowing, Ladreth takes more care with his swings. But his wariness lets the fiend to ignore the mercenary's attack. [Fighting defensively; misses twice]

(Jarrith, Tessa, etc.)

*The Summoning: Round 7 (Partial)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, B: Green Lady, b: The bear, C: Fiend, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, L: Ladreth, M: Marot, T: Tessa, W: Witches.

Conditions: Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Moving through dense rubble (rocky-looking squares) cost 2 movement. Green area is a fire that provides light to 30 feet and shadowy illumination to 60.

J: 21 [30/31, 5/5 turns, _aid_ 50 rounds]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [20/55, 10/11 AP]
W: 21 [invisible, dead]
B: 20 [dead]
T: 20 [35/35]
W: 19 [L10 dead, N11 dead, O12 dead, K12 dead, P5 dead]
A: 12 [20/49, prone; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [13/46, 7/8 AP, prone]
C: 9 [2 Str damage, moderately wounded]
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa could see that their attacks were hurting the fiend- but were they actually hurting it enough that it would fall before they did?  At this rate, she realized that she might be forced into close battle as well, so she began to prepare.

OOC: Fire off another charge from the wand, then draw/ready a potion of Bulls Strength


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn moves around the fire, past Jarrith, and towards the fiendish creature menacing her friends.

[double move to J12]


----------



## James Heard

Searching her repertoire for more magical effects that might hurt the beast, Janis summons darts of unerring arcane energy to strike at the fiend.

OOC: 10% Arcane Spell Failure, _Magic Missile_ CL1, kicking it old skool.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Sniper*

Marot shudders as he witnesses the blow laid upon the halfork.  

"I really, really hate fiends,"   Marot thinks to himself.

Content to remain lying on the cold stone, he takes aim at the fiend once more and unleashes more of his eldritch power.


OOC: Eldritch Blast at Fiend, +8 ranged touch, 4d6+1.

Does Marot know if this fiend is demonical or diabolical?  I have a feeling that any energy type available thru the gloves of eldritch admixture would be useless against it (fire/acid/cold)


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Ashlyn rushes past him to engage the fiend, Jarrith breathes a sigh.  _Finally someone else moving up to engage that thing.  I can't do it myself all the time... especially when I'm always the one getting my ass kicked..._

(Cast _Cat's Grace_ from wand)


----------



## stonegod

*The Summoning: Round 7 (Complete)*

While Jarrith warded himself with additional protection, Tessa called forth more magic against the fiend. Though weak individually, the missiles were beginning to wear on the creature. [Jarrith: _cat's grace_; Tessa: 11hp from wand]

The Symbol tucked loosely from her breastplate, Ashlyn strides in for the attack. The fiend bellows as it sees the hated symbol! As Marot pounds it with his gift, he is rewarded by seeing ichor start to flow from its wounds! [14hp; severely wounded; unknown pedigree]

Ignoring all else, the creature lashes at the Lady paladin. Its wicked claws break her ribs and slice open her neck, once again crashing her to the ground. [23hp; dying]

*The Summoning: Round 8 (Partial)*

Seeing Ashlyn fall, Janis calls forth her arcane arts. The minor wound sprouts ichor at the kneecap, forcing the beast to reel! [4hp; near death] It is enough so halforc can land a heavy blow, and with a mighty swing, cleave the fiend in twain! [Critcal hit; 30+ damage; its dead, Jim]

*End of Combat*

Status

J: 21 [30/31, 5/5 turns, _aid_ 49 rounds, _cat's grace_ 50 rounds, _magic circle vs evil_]
J: 21 [29/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP]
L: 21 [20/55, 10/11 AP]
T: 20 [35/35]
A: 12 [-3/49, dying; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP]
M: 10 [13/46, 7/8 AP, prone]
b: 4 [36/51]


----------



## James Heard

Janis mutters a spell and starts healing the worst wounded of the group.

OOC: _Mass Lesser Vigor_ for Ashlyn, Marot, and Ladreth


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Praise the Host," Tessa sighed gratefully as the fiend fell.  She moved forward to help Ashlyn, who seemed to be the most badly injured.

OOC: Tessa will use her Bull's Strength spell slot to cast a Cure Moderate, since she has no 3rd level spells left.


----------



## stonegod

The night sky was now filled with three moons, though it would be a few hours until the first full moon arose. Janis and Tessa's efforts ease most if not all the aches of the party. [_lessor vigor_: 17hp healed; CMW 14hp] Ashlyn returns to her feet, a bit unsteady at first, but hale enough.

Examining the dead, a few surprises are in order. The invisible witch, once her spell ends, turns out to be the beautiful Katrina, and two of the other witches might be her seen-at-a-distance brothers. The old man Andrzej is not to be seen. Of the others, Janis and Ashlyn pick out a some familiar faces---villagers that had wounds tended or that had blended into the crowd. What is disturbing, however, is the... things growing on them. Beneath the pink head scarf she always wore, Katrina bears sharp, molted ears belonging more in nightmare than on flesh. The others are similarly marked, with jaws of purple fangs or legs that bend the wrong way in orange. Clear on each of them is the scarring showing where each was crudely and painfully attached. 

The Crone, her death solidified, also has a different cast now that she is at rest. If anything, her features are even more twisted, with sickening green flesh, dark hair that recalls thorny brambles, and a hideous visage. A hag to be sure. But Janis is quick to point out that such a creature is rarely alone---even if they worked separately, two more of the coven may yet haunt Barovia.

Now cool, the group also gets a better look at the Symbol. A disc of platinum, it is cast as a stylized sun, a red crystal at its heart. Inscribed around the crystal are symbols in a powerful script, though not draconic or any other such tongue known to the group. Marot does not need to use his vision to feel the latent magic in it; just being near it gives a feeling of peace and holiness. However, it feels incomplete---dormant. The words of Madam Eva ring clear in the party's mind: "You must bring the symbol home, to the last remaining shred of sacred ground in the defiled castle."

[The Symbol acts like a holy symbol for any good faith. It probably has some other minor powers, but like the sword, its full potential is not yet realized.]

As the night grew deeper, the heroes decided what to do....
Status

J: 31/31, 5/5 turns
J: 35/35, 1 Con damage, 10/11 AP
L: 37/55, 10/11 AP
T: 35/35
A: 28/49; 1/2 smites, 5/7 turns, 0/24 lay on hands, 0/8 AP
M: 30/46, 7/8 AP
b: 51/51


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the Deadly*

A smile escapes his lips as he lays on the crumbled catwalk.  The fiend -- or aspect thereof, has been killed -- returned to its proper plane of existance. 

"Perhaps this action might be some balm upon this gloomy land." He thinks to himself.

He struggles to stand up once more, the various wounds festering somewhat from the dark energies.  Once on his feet, he murmurs a few familiar syllables and instantly appears below, next to his companions.

He pats the mute halfork on the back,"Nice work with the blade..."

His voice trails off as he gives a cursory look over condition of the others.  

"I am looking forward to putting this day behind me." He says to no one in particular.

He hears Janis mutter a few words behind him, and turns to feel the healing magics flow into his body, urging itself towards health.

"Many thanks, madam."  He nods his head.

He then examines the rest of the witches and crone, taking stock in who they are, what they are, and examining their possessions.

OOC: Look over the witches, crone, and fiend for any magical equipment.  Knowledge (religion and/or planes) for any info regarding the odd added body parts to the witches.


----------



## stonegod

To Marot's eyes, they look similar to some of the unnatural gifts the Chosen of Ashtakala would bear---fiendish grafts from their master's flesh vaults. They must be two-sided gifts of the Verdant Lord: A power at the price of a pound of flesh.

Neither the Crone nor the others have any items of note. A few farmer's knifes and a smattering of old crossbows are all that can be found. [2 daggers, 4 light crossbows with 20 bolts usable]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Marot will gulp down another potion of CLW.


----------



## DEFCON 1

When the witches identities are revealed, Jarrith sighs and then grunts in annoyance.  "Great.  This is all we need... having to explain to the villagers why another bunch of them got killed.  I have a hard time believing that they'll accept an explanation that these were cultists of some nature demon."

He wanders over to the trap door to the basement, opens it up and looks down into the pit below.  "Anyone else think we should just drop the bodies down here and leave them?  That'd be my vote.  Or if necessary we can bury them up here.  But the last thing I want to do is bring all these bodies back to town and drop them off at their respective family's doorsteps."


----------



## James Heard

"Whatever else it makes the townspeople think of us, these people's families deserve to know what happened to them and to be able to mourn them."

"If necessary, I'll speak to them and take responsibility. They need to understand what's at stake here, and the consequences of allowing this...stain in their midst to continue. In any case, we're not doing anyone a kindness in leaving families broken by mystery. Secrets..." Janis frowns, following her own logic.

"Secrets are where dark hearts cower and blacken."

Janis kicks the corpse of the enormous fiend.

"Maybe Edi can drag this beast down into the village. Maybe if the townspeople see what their fellows were consorting with they'll not cast any dark humors to upset you, Jarrith?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "Maybe Edi can drag this beast down into the village. Maybe if the townspeople see what their fellows were consorting with they'll not cast any dark humors to upset you, Jarrith?"



Jarrith frowns at her.  "More likely, they'll think we were responsible for this thing and blame us for it and these people's deaths... just like they did with the werewolves."  He shakes his head.  "But hey... if you want to take responsibility for all of this, be my guest."

He shrugs and moves to go to the trail.  "If you all want to bring the bodies of the cultists, the hag and the fiend back down to town and drop them at the villager's feet and say 'here's what we did, sorry but it had to happen'... feel free.  I'll just make sure I'm out of the firing line when they go after you."


----------



## James Heard

Janis grins, making her face look suddenly and surprisingly young-looking.

"Good! We're agreed then?"

Janis wipes her hands figuratively and begins to assay the manner she might drag a large deceased demon into the middle of town.

"Don't worry, Jarrith. I shall protect you from the ill thoughts of villagers."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Marot the*

Marot looks wide-eyed at Janis.

"If you're planning on taking this fiends corpse and dragging it through town as a trophy of some kind, I'd recommend you tie it to your bear friend -- it would have the easiest time of hauling it down there for you."

To himself, he says,"_May the Flame have mercy on your soul...._"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Janis said:
			
		

> "Don't worry, Jarrith. I shall protect you from the ill thoughts of villagers."



Jarrith snorts and gives a lopsided grin.  "It's not the ill-thoughts... it's the shiv in the night from one of the villagers that I'm worried about."


----------



## stonegod

The seven non-fiendish bodies would require each person to carry a corpse on their mount (excluding Janis---Edi couldn't carry one; Khensu would carry the extra). The fiend could be dragged behind, but it won't look pretty of course. Its head would be easier to carry.


----------



## James Heard

Janis laughs.

"It's not about trophies, Marot. It's about education. These people have been scared, beaten, and ill-used. Some of them have apparently even helped their enemies. They need to be shown that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, and they also need to come to understand that some of them among them... We can't save everyone. Shiv in the night or not, this town will be rescued. On a pile of broken corpses if necessary, but when we're through I want the children of Barovia to venture into the woods without worrying for their fellows and shadows to steal them away for nefarious purposes. "

"We might not be able to make everyone here a good person, but we can't help these people find their way by skulking about and not leading by example. They need to find their courage, and if they have to find it by following our example then I think that's exactly what we need to provide."

Janis tosses he hair and cocks her chin.

"I'm not shy, nor was any child of my father ever whispered a coward. For all their other faults, my parents impressed as much upon me. We lead."

Janis laughs.

"If my brothers lived they'd be much amused."

Janis shakes her head and looks to decapitating a corpse.


----------



## Stormwind

As she comes back from the edge of unconsiousness yet again, Ashlyn takes a few deep breaths and then once again focuses on the healing energies deep within herself.

[Use two turn undead attempts -> sacred healing (fast healing 3 for 10 rounds => 30 hp healed to all living within 60ft)]


As they all consider the question of the bodies, Ashlyn speaks, her voice low but clear "The unnatural mutilations on the bodies of the villagers give visible evidence of their involvement here. I find myself in agreement with Janis that the right thing to do is to return the bodies to the village for a proper burial."

Ashlyn then pauses a moment before continuing, her voice unyielding iron, "Whether the villagers thank us or despise us for this is irrelevant. We will continue with what we must do regardless of how the villagers view us."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa stood aside as the other attended to the bodies of the villagers.  Whether she agreed with their plans was besides the point- she simply couldn't take part in further mutilation of the bodies.  Whatever these people had done, they had paid for now, in the dearest of coin- they deserved a rest, either burial or burning.  

The fiend, however, was another matter.


----------



## stonegod

Ashlyn's prayers return the vigor and vitality to the group, the weariness of battle shad like old skin. [30hp healed from 2 turn checks->sacred healing] Meanwhile, Janis goes to work, and soon, the disturbing head of the thorned fiend is gathered in a sack hung of the taciturn Edi's saddle.

Khensu says nothing as the group returns to the horses, loss in the shadows of his own thoughts. The bodies of the witches are draped over mounts becoming too familiar with the smell of corpses, even Selase-cum-Jarrith's mount is used to the stench. 

The night return is more treacherous than the earlier climb, and the it takes significantly longer to make the descent. The group is nearing the crossroad cemetery when, high above them, the Anvil's full moon rose above the mountains.

Edi brayed as spasms began to rock the Stormhand. Unbidden, tufts of fur, signs of claws, or fangs unnatural would appear and disappear. Pain and rage swung across Janis' features, but just as weapons were grasped and spells readied... it calmed, and only a heavily panting druid remained.

But the answer to the question of the Curse was clear...

[Janis made a successful Control Shape check by spending an AP. She does not have to turn feral tonight. But she'll keep on having to make those until cured or she turns to the dark side.]


----------



## James Heard

Janis clears her throat.

"Ahem. It appears that our friends this morning have given me a gift after all."

She strokes the gnarled fur of Edi soothingly.

"Be calm, Edi."


----------



## Stormwind

As Janis fights against the change under the full moon, Ashlyn and her mount move as one, placing Ashlyn between the Stormhand and the rest of the party. 

That Janis is able to control the curse speaks well for her and the look in Ashlyn's eyes as the danger passes is a mix of relief and grudging respect.

Once it is clear that Janis remains in control, Ashlyn turns her head towards the others and speaks, "Jarrith, Tessa, ... which of you has the scroll that we obtained from the caravan artificer back in the village. I think now would be the opportune time to try to remove the curse, especially since Janis has already shown that she has the will to resist it."


----------



## James Heard

Janis snorts crossly.

"I _told _you I could and would. It's no worse than the blinding fever I caught when I was ten, or any of a myriad of riding accidents."

The aristocratic witch frowned.

"Though the consequences are a _bit _more troubling, I admit."

Janis rubs a sore spot on her face.

"Gods and Testings...Shifter? Is _that_ anything like what it feels to be one of your people?"

Janis pulls her hand away and stares at it, clenching and releasing her long fingers as if restoring the blood flow.

"It's nothing much like my normal means of assuming a form, I can promise you."

Janis brings her hand to her face and begins searching curiously.

"Do I have all the hair off my lip, or am I going to require some plucking before bed?"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "Jarrith, Tessa, ... which of you has the scroll that we obtained from the caravan artificer back in the village. I think now would be the opportune time to try to remove the curse, especially since Janis has already shown that she has the will to resist it."



Jarrith frowns a second and looks behind him to the saddlebag on the horse.  "Um... I think Tessa has it.  She was going to keep the scroll as I had a a similar divine blessing prepared.  Although that blessing has since been changed over to the healing of you, My Lady."

His mind thinks back to Janis' beginnings of change... when he suddenly remembers the man in the Vine's basement.  He glances to his Brother and raises his eyebrows.  "I hope those chains held him well.  Otherwise I will feel saddened that I didn't attempt to remove his curse when I had the chance."

As they continue their way back to town, his eyes are drawn to the castle in the mountains.  "Get a good look everyone... there's our destination tomorrow after we get some sleep.  We have a couple of items to awaken and some forgiveness and pennance to ask and give for a few of us."


----------



## stonegod

Tessa removes the scroll, and chants the words. At its completion, she touches Janis on the arm---and recoils back in pain! The priestess knows the Curse lingers on, vigorously fighting the warding magic. Another try will have to be attempted.

[Janis rolled a 1 on the save, and an AP couldn't save it. _remove curse_ can be retried at a later time]


----------



## Stormwind

Ashlyn sits quietly on her mount as they make their way back to town, contemplating the difficulties that still await ... the curse that still afflicts Janis, ... the undead soldiers accompanying the emerald agent, ... the castle, and the lord of these lands, whatever he actually is.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Marot shivered slightly underneath his armor as he saw the lycanthropic curse start to affect Janis.

He shook his head --_ we take one step forward and two steps back._

"May the Flame keep your resolve strong until we can find a cure for you."  He says to the witch.

He looks in turn at Khensu and Jarrith, a look of exasperation on his face.

"All we find is death.  Behind every corner, below every mat.  Death pervades this forgotten land.  We strive to bring light back to these people, but they are not accustomed to it, and shun it as some aberration..."   His voice trails off as he shakes his head while looking down at the disfigured corpse draped across his mount.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tessa cringed more than a bit as the spell failed.  "I can't do any more until we have rested- I hope you can hold out that long," she said quietly before the group started moving again.  As they traveled, she kept glancing at Janis from time to time- her gaze seemed to hold pity.  

Whatever darkness had taken hold of the Stormhand troubled the young priestess- and not least of all because she thought it might be the Host's vengeance upon the woman for her treatment of the villagers' bodies.  If it was divine intent, could her powers break the curse, or would it imperil them all.  Tessa knew she would have to meditate and pray about this tonight...


----------



## stonegod

Just to be clear: Only the fiend is headless, the rest of the bodies are draped over the folk's horses.


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: even so, Tessa isn't too happy- part of it is just her discontent, and looking for an explanation of the spell's failure.  She would have been happier seeing the bodies cleanly burned- which shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## stonegod

Time for a new thread: IC, OOC, Instructions for subscribing


----------

